# Old School Skunk, who's found it???



## johny22 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 16, 2017)

There is a dude on IG the.nature.farm that has some old school skunk being worked. Not sure how or what he does for getting it out there. I mostly look at his stuff for the KNF.


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 16, 2017)

It would be nice to have this:
 
 
Hopefully T.H. Seeds puts it out.


----------



## johny22 (Jun 16, 2017)

RichRoots said:


> It would be nice to have this:
> View attachment 3962118
> View attachment 3962119
> Hopefully T.H. Seeds puts it out.


Wats this called? Sounds good I'll grab a pack if these


----------



## johny22 (Jun 16, 2017)

T


HamNEggs said:


> There is a dude on IG the.nature.farm that has some old school skunk being worked. Not sure how or what he does for getting it out there. I mostly look at his stuff for the KNF.


thank you,


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 16, 2017)

I've grown out so many "skunks" I've lost count...and not one had that fresh roadkill skunk odor.
Skunk weed just isn't "skunky" anymore.


----------



## johny22 (Jun 16, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've grown out so many "skunks" I've lost count...and not one had that fresh roadkill skunk odor.
> Skunk weed just isn't "skunky" anymore.


This is exactly how I feel, I see the old school skunk threads pop up every few years with people lookin for updates... I felt like it was that time again


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 16, 2017)

A few legit people are working on it but none exist yet. The days of pure roadkill skunk genes that are hallucinogenic are gone for the time being.


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 16, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Wats this called? Sounds good I'll grab a pack if these


I would love a pack of anything/everything from aficionado estates.


----------



## Happy Leaf (Jun 22, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?


There is one old school roadkill skunk elite clone from the 80's called Shoreline. You'll probably find some strains called that or what not, but the real cutting of it is in the south surprisingly, Texas, Louisiana etc. By now I'd think it would be found elsewere but I am not sure. First time I had it I was genuinely shocked at the aroma. Pure skunky foulness that smacks you right in the face, baby shit, body odor, putrid, yet pungently earthy/slightly piney with a hint of candied lemons at the end. Its a multiple layered aroma. It's the loudest and smelliest strain I have ever had (when grown optimally). More so than any og or fuel type of strain I've had so far, in terms of foulness and the immediate smell of putrid skunk/poop. Sativa dominant, fast and trippy, paranoid then heavy and relaxing high, ultra sticky, flowers a bit longer (10-12 weeks, I believe). Hopefully some people on the coasts have this cut, it needs to be crossed in an inbred line imo! It's always a rare treat when growers who have the real original cut grow it out, let alone share it, the real deal can be spotted a mile away not only by its smell, but I can always tell by the bud structure as well. I really want some now. There's some info online about it, it's akin to how og kush started in a way.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

Are you talking about Skunk #1?


----------



## Tstat (Jun 22, 2017)

I'll always remember a Patriots game back in the 80's where a friend brought a single, fat joint of "skunk". She said it was Afghani and it smelled just like a skunk's ass. It was SO potent. The only thing I have had that was as potent was a bud of Acapulco Gold, that had practically no smell, lol.

Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

Skunk is derived from Afghan.

Skunk #1 (the original) is currently for sale from Sensi Seeds.

Supa Skunk (crossed back with Afghan) is currently for sale from Nirvana.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 22, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Skunk is derived from Afghan.
> 
> Skunk #1 (the original) is currently for sale from Sensi Seeds.
> 
> Supa Skunk (crossed back with Afghan) is currently for sale from Nirvana.


Nah, those aren't skunk. They should just drop the name already. Sam's skunk 1 and the roadkill skunk that everyone wants are not the same. People want their skunk skunky, not fruity or sweet.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Nah, those aren't skunk. They should just drop the name already. Sam's skunk 1 and the roadkill skunk that everyone wants are not the same. People want their skunk skunky, not fruity or sweet.


You might be referencing Mango Skunk.

Skunk #1 and Supa Skunk are not fruity or sweet at all.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 22, 2017)

Lol OK


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't know what you thought you bought, Skunk #1 and Supa Skunk are in no way fruity or sweet.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 22, 2017)

Well then, you've found a skunk #1 nobody else has found. 

It's ALL fruity crap now with maybe a hint of "skunk". Anybody who smoked the real deal rks back in the day and has tried ANYTHING "skunk" the last 20 years knows its gone.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 22, 2017)

The closest thing to roadkill skunk that's still around are Sour D, OGs, and the chems


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> Well then, you've found a skunk #1 nobody else has found.
> 
> It's ALL fruity crap now with maybe a hint of "skunk". Anybody who smoked the real deal rks back in the day and has tried ANYTHING "skunk" the last 20 years knows its gone.



It must have been 15 years ago, give or take a few, when I met some people growing Skunk #1, Supa Skunk, Sensi Star, Virginia Mist, etc. They opened my eyes to growing.

Again, I don't know what you thought you bought but it wasn't Skunk. Skunk has never been fruity or sweet, it smells like a skunk.


----------



## johny22 (Jun 22, 2017)

Im talking about that foul stench u can smell through a brick wall, makes ur eyes go that scary red damn that stuff disabled me fast long story short i was in a car going a do a dutchie had 1 cone and got absolutely destroyed the world started spinning i was like oh shit im in trouble lol, grown alot of these strains from mordern breeders they just pale in comparison ive never had that effect from any other strain true psychedelic weed real skunk, sensi had good skunk years ago there stock has changed definitely not the same


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 22, 2017)

plenty of old school Skunk here in Oregon


----------



## johny22 (Jun 22, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> plenty of old school Skunk here in Oregon


Seeds? Any breeder u know?


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 22, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> plenty of old school Skunk here in Oregon


Well then get your hands on them and make a million $ cause you are the only one I have heard say that. I know a grower or two in Oregon lol.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

You can order the seeds from overseas, I have yet to find a bank on the US that stocks them.


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 22, 2017)

Enigma, you realize sensi lost their parental stock years ago? Probably not.
Their old skunks have not been the same since yet they use the same name.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Enigma, you realize sensi lost their parental stock years ago? Probably not.
> Their old skunks have not been the same since yet they use the same name.



Substantiate.


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 22, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Substantiate.


Dude this is beyond common knowledge at this point. Hence the reason everyone is looking for real old school skunks. Also why a couple very real u.s. breeders are working on fixing the skunk shortage. Oh but sensi still sells skunk 1. lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 22, 2017)

Tstat said:


> I'll always remember a Patriots game back in the 80's where a friend brought a single, fat joint of "skunk". She said it was Afghani and it smelled just like a skunk's ass. It was SO potent. The only thing I have had that was as potent was a bud of Acapulco Gold, that had practically no smell, lol.
> 
> Ah, the good old days.


I have a few seeds of Acapulco gold from my dad's collection after he passed. They are either early 80s or mid 80s. I'm gonna try to pop of a few and then dust a select few with some male honeybee from a friend of the forum. The last time any of my dad's collection was grown was in 2011 the year he died. He had a late 90s skunk him and my uncle all the time that was just foul as all get out. It yielded decent. But my god it stunk bad. You couldn't keep the smell down when growing it. But the Acapulco gold I have from his stash doesn't really have a smell. It does like 4 to 5 weeks into flower. But as it dries the smell goes away. I'm hoping the honeybee will bring out the smell and increase the yield some. But don't get me wrong the AP will couchlock ya.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> Dude this is beyond common knowledge at this point. Hence the reason everyone is looking for real old school skunks. Also why a couple very real u.s. breeders are working on fixing the skunk shortage. Oh but sensi still sells skunk 1. lol.



So, you are just typing to read what you typed?

No one wants misinformation, we can turn on FOX News for that.


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 22, 2017)

Enigma, I guess you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

https://sensiseeds.com/en/feminized-seeds/sensi-seeds/skunk-1-feminised

https://sensiseeds.com/en/cannabis-seeds/sensi-seeds/skunk-1

Found it!


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 22, 2017)

Enigma said:


> https://sensiseeds.com/en/feminized-seeds/sensi-seeds/skunk-1-feminised
> 
> https://sensiseeds.com/en/cannabis-seeds/sensi-seeds/skunk-1
> 
> Found it!


lol, it was never lost


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2017)

Exactly, the original Skunk #1 is available right now.

Time to order!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 22, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## Tstat (Jun 22, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I have a few seeds of Acapulco gold from my dad's collection after he passed. They are either early 80s or mid 80s.


Yea, my wife (then girlfriend) found this bud while cleaning a house. The bag was labeled as Acaulco Gold. So yea, she grabbed a few grams of it for me. True love, lol. 

Oh, and I have grown Skunk #1 and The Shit from Mr Nice. Not the same, not even close to what we are talking about here.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 22, 2017)

Tstat said:


> Yea, my wife (then girlfriend) found this bud while cleaning a house. The bag was labeled as Acaulco Gold. So yea, she grabbed a few grams of it for me. True love, lol.
> 
> Oh, and I have grown Skunk #1 and The Shit from Mr Nice. Not the same, not even close to what we are talking about here.


Yeah I know they are different. Like night and day.


----------



## johny22 (Jun 23, 2017)

Does anyone know if sensi's skunk and superskunk (old stock before it turned different) were used in any crosses ?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 23, 2017)

kaka420 said:


> A few legit people are working on it but none exist yet. The days of pure roadkill skunk genes that are hallucinogenic are gone for the time being.


that untrue. I've bought seeds that were legit, form road kill stench, garbage truck, right to the real skunk of the 80's, the one that smells like a skunk, not cherries, not road kill, ust nose burning skunk. try #1, #11, all over the place if thats your fancy.

no _work_ is necessary


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 23, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> Well then, you've found a skunk #1 nobody else has found.
> 
> It's ALL fruity crap now with maybe a hint of "skunk". Anybody who smoked the real deal rks back in the day and has tried ANYTHING "skunk" the last 20 years knows its gone.


not true, break out the wallet and spend some cash. that real deal skunk is there for the patient ones.


----------



## kaka420 (Jun 23, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> that untrue. I've bought seeds that were legit, form road kill stench, garbage truck, right to the real skunk of the 80's, the one that smells like a skunk, not cherries, not road kill, ust nose burning skunk. try #1, #11, all over the place if thats your fancy.
> 
> no _work_ is necessary


I've tried the real skunk#1 and dude even in 1999 it was turning to pure shit. Literally one plant in 16 was excellent, the rest were pure hay. Looks like you and Capt Enigma are the only dudes finding real skunks.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone that claims its readily available today has never seen or smoked the real deal, let alone grown it.
And since the OP wants to know where its at, who has it, etc - well, if you know, then post the info for the rest of the class.
Claiming your cousins-friends-brother-in-law has it wont cut it.

I do, however, have a bit of faith that a few select farmers are working to bring it back but as of right now that remains to be seen.

LOL @ Skunk # 1 
If only it were that easy


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 23, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone that claims its readily available today has never seen or smoked the real deal, let alone grown it.
> And since the OP wants to know where its at, who has it, etc - well, if you know, then post the info for the rest of the class.
> Claiming your cousins-friends-brother-in-law has it wont cut it.
> 
> ...


right-"try #1 or #11 if thats your fancy" =lol, some love that fruity skunky thing
but seriously that road kill cat pissy is available, if that s your thing.
my thing is the pissy cat litter one, and its here full time. The only
girl threatening her awesomeness is gu's Jamoka, a real deal cat pissy wonder here.
not sure what seed stock my first pissy came from but its one of the normal packs of maybe "Mr Nice Shit or one 
of his others always available


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 24, 2017)

The real deal Holyfield rks I smoked in the late 80s didn't smell like cat piss. It smelled like a skunk and if you had a sack in your pocket everybody wanted to know who was holding out. Some of you commenting have never smoked it and it's obvious as fuck to those who have.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 24, 2017)

Here's what Neville had to say a few years ago about finding the real deal.



> If u take an afgS and cross it with an afgT you'll find wat you're looking for....soon or later throw backs will pop up. Meaning if u cross the devil with ASH or devil with nordle you'll find it.


lol I wish it really was that easy too.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Jun 24, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> The real deal Holyfield rks I smoked in the late 80s didn't smell like cat piss. It smelled like a skunk and *if you had a sack in your pocket everybody wanted to know who was holding out*. Some of you commenting have never smoked it and it's obvious as fuck to those who have.


real northern lights was like that too!!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 24, 2017)

I had RKS smelling herb in VA back in the late 90s/early 2000s. It was lost due to security concerns. I"m pretty sure it was an afghani. Strongest high I've ever had and smelled like a skunk sprayed your house. Couch lock/ + the trippiest herb you've ever had. It still may be around the VA/NC mountains, but no one is going to admit to it until everything is legal in VA and NC. Those states will lock you up for centuries if you get caught


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 24, 2017)

I would love to have just one good dobbie of the old Skunk that used to float around here in the east. Im like the OP I'd love to have a cut of it.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 24, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone that claims its readily available today has never seen or smoked the real deal, let alone grown it.
> And since the OP wants to know where its at, who has it, etc - well, if you know, then post the info for the rest of the class.
> Claiming your cousins-friends-brother-in-law has it wont cut it.
> 
> ...



Well I'm not claiming shit. I know what my dad and uncle grew. And I know what seeds I have from my dad who had been growing for nearly 45+ years. I'm doing some crosses here in about a month for a forum member. As far as I'm concerned, what you think and say is irrelevant. Just like you. Kick rocks dude. You've been a member here since 2016. YOUR ARE COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 24, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Well I'm not claiming shit. I know what my dad and uncle grew. And I know what seeds I have from my dad who had been growing for nearly 45+ years. I'm doing some crosses here in about a month for a forum member. As far as I'm concerned, what you think and say is irrelevant. Just like you. Kick rocks dude. You've been a member here since 2016. YOUR ARE COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT


Actually, I do believe somebody out there is holding some old beans that will do the trick. The locals here kept inbreeding the line until the late 90s/early 2000s but by then it had morphed into something very different and lost all its vigor they claimed. That was the end of it here locally.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 24, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> Actually, I do believe somebody out there is holding some old beans that will do the trick. The locals here kept inbreeding the line until the late 90s/early 2000s but by then it had morphed into something very different and lost all its vigor they claimed. That was the end of it here locally.


I'm not claiming I have the original skunk or anything like that. But I do have about 20 seeds of a skunk from around '99 but it is no doubt fire and very very stinky even in veg. It's nothing like skunks you get from breeders from attitude and the like seed banks. I would take what I have over any of those. I have a huge seed collection. When my dad passed I got the entire collection. Probably somewhere in the neighbor hood of 1600-1700 seeds. Alot of them I have never even heard of. And I'm sure some of them are duds. But I can promise there's pure old skool genetics.


----------



## @#$"&- (Jun 24, 2017)

Smidge34 said:


> Actually, I do believe somebody out there is holding some old beans that will do the trick. The locals here kept inbreeding the line until the late 90s/early 2000s but by then it had morphed into something very different and lost all its vigor they claimed. That was the end of it here locally.


Sam Skunkman over at IC Mag is listing ancestral skunk regs. 60 bucks for 100 beans. The germination rate is reportedly low due to the age of the beans. Maybe the Holy grail is there.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 24, 2017)

@#$"&- said:


> Sam Skunkman over at IC Mag is listing ancestral skunk regs. 60 bucks for 100 beans. The germination rate is reportedly low due to the age of the beans. Maybe the Holy grail is there.


I was just on there reading that post. Said it's like 10% germ rate. So that still kind equals out though. U can get other genetics 60 bucks for 10 seeds usually. So you buy 100 get 10% germ rate. That's 10 beans.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Well I'm not claiming shit. I know what my dad and uncle grew. And I know what seeds I have from my dad who had been growing for nearly 45+ years. I'm doing some crosses here in about a month for a forum member. As far as I'm concerned, what you think and say is irrelevant. Just like you. Kick rocks dude. You've been a member here since 2016. YOUR ARE COMPLETELY IRRELEVANT


You feelin OK?
My comment had nothing at all to do with you. Project that shit onto someone else!
And I cant be too irrelevant or you wouldn't have bothered replying. 
Maybe next time try reading for comprehension instead of speed.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm the one who said uncle and cousin n shit. So i took your comment as directed towards me. If it wasnt sry. But if it was still kick rocks. It is what it is


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2017)

Right, and if you're father grew it (as mine did) then you know its no longer readily available. And as I also stated in that comment _"I do, however, have a bit of faith that a few select farmers are working to bring it back but as of right now that remains to be seen." _Meaning, you'd have about as much chance finding it in pack of Skunk #1 than you would finding Jimmy Hoffa. Ya dig? 

Its gonna take hundreds of plants and a farmer with an eye for good selection to stabilize it and bring it to market.

As far as time on RUI? Referencing irrelevant shit like that is nothing more than a fallacious appeal to give validity to ones opinion.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey guys. I have a friend who got some of the old Sam the Skunkman seeds, as well as some shanti private stash {which has since been sold to the public I hear} I'm not sure how many he popped, but it was a lot. He picked the best male and female of each and made some Shit/ Skunk crosses. I have a few of them, and started some earlier this month. Having never grown or smoked the old school stuff, I won't know how close mine will be. But they will be smellier than anything I had before.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Hey guys. I have a friend who got some of the old Sam the Skunkman seeds, as well as some shanti private stash {which has since been sold to the public I hear} I'm not sure how many he popped, but it was a lot. He picked the best male and female of each and made some Shit/ Skunk crosses. I have a few of them, and started some earlier this month. Having never grown or smoked the old school stuff, I won't know how close mine will be. But they will be smellier than anything I had before.


You'll have lots of folks in the shadows pullin for him to succeed.

I've posted about this before, but my brother found coffee cans in an old footlocker after my father passed that probably have good genetics but they're so old neither of us are confident we can get them germ. Only one can has a legible label. "78 Red" whatever that could be. Plus, they're kinda sentimental to us so without the room to really dig in and be able to hold onto what we find, we've just left em on a shelf at camp.
Maybe someday....


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 24, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> You'll have lots of folks in the shadows pullin for him to succeed.
> 
> I've posted about this before, but my brother found coffee cans in an old footlocker after my father passed that probably have good genetics but they're so old neither of us are confident we can get them germ. Only one can has a legible label. "78 Red" whatever that could be. Plus, they're kinda sentimental to us so without the room to really dig in and be able to hold onto what we find, we've just left em on a shelf at camp.
> Maybe someday....


I have lots of old seeds that were ruined in the tragic tripped breaker incident. 25-30 decent strains and 2 or 3 that I really liked. So far none of them have sprouted.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2017)

That really sucks. I always worry about that shit when we're at camp for the weekend. One of these days I'll buy a back-up genny.
And that's what I'm afraid of should we try to germ these old seeds. I don't think they ever saw the inside of a fridge. They'd still be in that footlocker stashed away had my brothers horse not thrown a shoe that day. He was digging around in there looking for a rasp when he found them. I feel the chance of viability has gotta be extremely low this many yrs later


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 24, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Right, and if you're father grew it (as mine did) then you know its no longer readily available. And as I also stated in that comment _"I do, however, have a bit of faith that a few select farmers are working to bring it back but as of right now that remains to be seen." _Meaning, you'd have about as much chance finding it in pack of Skunk #1 than you would finding Jimmy Hoffa. Ya dig?
> 
> Its gonna take hundreds of plants and a farmer with an eye for good selection to stabilize it and bring it to market.
> 
> As far as time on RUI? Referencing irrelevant shit like that is nothing more than a fallacious appeal to give validity to ones opinion.


I said I misread it. Got it.....


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 24, 2017)

My dad kept his in a wine chiller. Keeps the inside exactly 47° which is adjustable with a digital setting in increments of 1° I haven't opened it in probably 3 or 4 years.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 24, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> That really sucks. I always worry about that shit when we're at camp for the weekend. One of these days I'll buy a back-up genny.
> And that's what I'm afraid of should we try to germ these old seeds. I don't think they ever saw the inside of a fridge. They'd still be in that footlocker stashed away had my brothers horse not thrown a shoe that day. He was digging around in there looking for a rasp when he found them. I feel the chance of viability has gotta be extremely low this many yrs later


They were in a freezer in an old barn. It was months before I knew what had happened. If I had found them right away, they would have been fine. But going from a frosted up freezer to summer in Florida, in same freezer was too much. Lots of mold and rot from the food and stuff in there too.

But you should try a few, just to see what happens.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> You'll have lots of folks in the shadows pullin for him to succeed.
> 
> I've posted about this before, but my brother found coffee cans in an old footlocker after my father passed that probably have good genetics but they're so old neither of us are confident we can get them germ. Only one can has a legible label. "78 Red" whatever that could be. Plus, they're kinda sentimental to us so without the room to really dig in and be able to hold onto what we find, we've just left em on a shelf at camp.
> Maybe someday....


Could it be an old skool Panama Red. I believe it was around in the 60's if it is panama red from then. I would chance pooping a few. If you do good luck man.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 25, 2017)

as always, "Skunk" is subjective, with some skunks being fruity and some not so much. We may have tried them all and decided for ourselves which is the best for our moment, and now its gone maybe? subjective, but yeah, _skunks_ are still around lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 25, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Could it be an old skool Panama Red. I believe it was around in the 60's if it is panama red from then. I would chance pooping a few. If you do good luck man.View attachment 3966814


hmmm, could be. I'll have to some digging around when I get a chance. I wont have room to do any long flowering strains til next yr. 
From what I remember, a lot of what he grew for smoke was done inside cold frames/greenhouses so it wouldn't surprise me if there are some 16+ wkers in there.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 25, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Skunk is derived from Afghan.
> 
> Skunk #1 (the original) is currently for sale from Sensi Seeds.
> 
> Supa Skunk (crossed back with Afghan) is currently for sale from Nirvana.


Not the same. The skunk #1 is not even close to what the op is asking for.

True road kill is hard to find.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 25, 2017)

Enigma said:


> It must have been 15 years ago, give or take a few, when I met some people growing Skunk #1, Supa Skunk, Sensi Star, Virginia Mist, etc. They opened my eyes to growing.
> 
> Again, I don't know what you thought you bought but it wasn't Skunk. Skunk has never been fruity or sweet, it smells like a skunk.


Again. Not the same. Quit trying to push the skunk#1. Hell the skunk#1 they sell now isn't even the same as it was.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 25, 2017)

Enigma said:


> So, you are just typing to read what you typed?
> 
> No one wants misinformation, we can turn on FOX News for that.


Its the truth. They lost the parents.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 25, 2017)

Enigma said:


> https://sensiseeds.com/en/feminized-seeds/sensi-seeds/skunk-1-feminised
> 
> https://sensiseeds.com/en/cannabis-seeds/sensi-seeds/skunk-1
> 
> Found it!


Its not the same.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 25, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> You feelin OK?
> My comment had nothing at all to do with you. Project that shit onto someone else!
> And I cant be too irrelevant or you wouldn't have bothered replying.
> Maybe next time try reading for comprehension instead of speed.


Lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2017)

Imho the skunk #1 of now is garbage. I've grew it out. Didn't even clone it bc the veg was crappy. And it smelled like hay halfway through flower. I popped 3 out of a 10 pack. 1 female 2 males. I gave the remaining 7 to a buddy he popped them all. 3 females. Rest males. He ended up only growing one completely out. Had an electrical issue and lost 2. But he kept one male to breed with that looked pretty good and strong skunky smell. And close node spacing. He said the one female he grew out was subpar taste, smell, yield and smoke.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> hmmm, could be. I'll have to some digging around when I get a chance. I wont have room to do any long flowering strains til next yr.
> From what I remember, a lot of what he grew for smoke was done inside cold frames/greenhouses so it wouldn't surprise me if there are some 16+ wkers in there.



Old skool PR was a minimum 11 week flower. Some were even longer. It was a good sativa they said though.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> as always, "Skunk" is subjective, with some skunks being fruity and some not so much. We may have tried them all and decided for ourselves which is the best for our moment, and now its gone maybe? subjective, but yeah, _skunks_ are still around lol


There is nothing subjective about it though chem. Real RKS is unmistakable. Its not sweet. It doesn't smell like cat piss...hell it doesn't even smell like "roadkill". Roadkill is merely a reference to what a flattened skunk with its piss bag broke smells like. Potent and pungent as hell.
It was all over the east coast up into Canada back in the 80s-90s. Every good farmer worth his salt grew good skunk back then.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 25, 2017)

The ones that had the road kill and red hairs of the 80's knows. Smells like a skunk humping a dead skunk.

Like you drove by a patch of it and you really were confused for a second if it was a skunk or weed.

Ill admit there are some very skunky strains out there but I've yet to find some. 

I've got some seeds I recently found from 20 or so years ago. I'm anxious to try them.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2017)

Here in a few weeks I'm gonna pop some old skool Acapulco Gold and hopefully cross them with a beautiful male honeybee. I hope they turn out good.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 25, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> real northern lights was like that too!!


You are very correct sir!


----------



## kona gold (Jun 25, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I'm not claiming I have the original skunk or anything like that. But I do have about 20 seeds of a skunk from around '99 but it is no doubt fire and very very stinky even in veg. It's nothing like skunks you get from breeders from attitude and the like seed banks. I would take what I have over any of those. I have a huge seed collection. When my dad passed I got the entire collection. Probably somewhere in the neighbor hood of 1600-1700 seeds. Alot of them I have never even heard of. And I'm sure some of them are duds. But I can promise there's pure old skool genetics.


Sounds like you have a great collection of genetics.
But I am sorry that you lost your dad.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 25, 2017)

If anyone thinks that the old skunk flavor was bad in anyway, like I hear people say skunk isn't a flavor they like, NEVER smoked it!
Skunk is one of the best flavors of weed ever!!
It is what weed is, pungent and dank! It is the quintessential flavor that is know. 
If you ever smelled skunk cabbage or a skunk that was run over about a half day ago, that's pretty much the stink. Not as much as fresh killed skunk.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 25, 2017)

Roadkill skunk is Mexican x Afghan. That's why everyone had skunk on the east coast and the South in the early 90's. Never think they had roadkill in Europe. The Mexicans bred afghan indica into their Sativas.
Roadkill does have a cat piss smell because skunk spray does smells like ammonia. I would describe roadkill as Pine and ammonia. The stronger the smell, the more potent the weed was. It has red hairs and is lime green. Shoreline is what you're looking for if you want an old school skunk.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 25, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Roadkill skunk is Mexican x Afghan. That's why everyone had skunk on the east coast and the South in the early 90's. Never think they had roadkill in Europe. The Mexicans bred afghan indica into their Sativas.
> Roadkill does have a cat piss smell because skunk spray does smells like ammonia. I would describe roadkill as Pine and ammonia. The stronger the smell, the more potent the weed was. It has red hairs and is lime green. Shoreline is what you're looking for if you want an old school skunk.


any stateside resellers ?
any other you rec?

thanks


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 25, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Old skool PR was a minimum 11 week flower. Some were even longer. It was a good sativa they said though.


The road kill I'm talking about was putrid and foul. Smelt of straight skunk ass. No hiding it. Paranoid even holding it.

Longer flowering sativa, medium to large height, long thick buds and the pistils were fiery red.


----------



## johny22 (Jun 27, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Roadkill skunk is Mexican x Afghan. That's why everyone had skunk on the east coast and the South in the early 90's. Never think they had roadkill in Europe. The Mexicans bred afghan indica into their Sativas.
> Roadkill does have a cat piss smell because skunk spray does smells like ammonia. I would describe roadkill as Pine and ammonia. The stronger the smell, the more potent the weed was. It has red hairs and is lime green. Shoreline is what you're looking for if you want an old school skunk.


Which breeder got legit shoreline seeds?


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 27, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Which breeder got legit shoreline seeds?


Shoreline Genetics if you want seeds from the Houston cut. A backcross of it will be available in October at Oregon Elite Seeds.


----------



## johny22 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks, tried getting on the home page but not workin something wrong with site? Shoreline genetics wats up?


----------



## johny22 (Jun 29, 2017)

Who's workin with old school skunk crosses?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 29, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Shoreline Genetics if you want seeds from the Houston cut. A backcross of it will be available in October at Oregon Elite Seeds.



any genetics besides the two varieties shown available anywhere this moment?


----------



## johny22 (Jul 7, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Shoreline Genetics if you want seeds from the Houston cut. A backcross of it will be available in October at Oregon Elite Seeds.


Do u know the difference between Mass Superskunk and Shoreline's skunk? Different phenos from sensi? Which was the better one if u tried both of em


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 7, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Do u know the difference between Mass Superskunk and Shoreline's skunk? Different phenos from sensi? Which was the better one if u tried both of em


I've never tried Mass Superskunk.


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 7, 2017)

I have about 50 Afghani seeds from my last harvest


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jul 12, 2017)

The talk about shoreline is real. I live in the south and I have came across several guys that absolutely stunk like skunky weed, a smell I havent came across since the 90's. Unfortunately I did not know the guys well enough to ask about where they got it. It may be coincidence? @shorelineOG Or it may be your cuts?


----------



## johny22 (Jul 13, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> I've never tried Mass
> 
> 
> shorelineOG said:
> ...


----------



## johny22 (Jul 13, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> I have about 50 Afghani seeds from my last harvestView attachment 3974343 View attachment 3974344


Any skunk funk? I gave up on those afghans searchin for skunk the kush/hashy taste and smell very dominate and not much skunk at all, very good smoke though


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 13, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Any skunk funk? I gave up on those afghans searchin for skunk the kush/hashy taste and smell very dominate and not much skunk at all, very good smoke though


I would say earthy lemony slighty skunkish. Pretty pungent. As a hashy taste, i mean like the smoke was smooth but it will hit ya in the back of the throat. Burned into white ash. Decent stock smoke. And a classic.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 19, 2017)

Alien Shoreline.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jul 19, 2017)

ANYONE TRIED GROW YOUR OWN R.K.S?? Supose to be road kill skunk,, i bought 2 feminized but havnt planted them


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 19, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Alien Shoreline. View attachment 3980788


Beautiful specimen. How does alien affect those shoreline terps? 
Love me some skunk


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 19, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Beautiful specimen. How does alien affect those shoreline terps?
> Love me some skunk


It adds some kush flavor to it. Kind of hard to describe the flavor but everyone that tries it loves it.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 20, 2017)

I got some skunk cabbage freebies started from depth charge seeds. rks/chem x 91 chem ix should be dank


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 20, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> I got some skunk cabbage freebies started from depth charge seeds. rks/chem x 91 chem ix should be dank


That actually sounds promising. 
GL


----------



## cookie master (Jul 30, 2017)

sam skunk gifted me some sk1 beans and I was dumb enough to give them to an older gentleman to pheno hunt for me. I asked about it some months later and he said he threw them out because they were small instead of big and striped!!!????


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 30, 2017)

cookie master said:


> sam skunk gifted me some sk1 beans and I was dumb enough to give them to an older gentleman to pheno hunt for me. I asked about it some months later and he said he threw them out because they were small instead of big and striped!!!????


Lol I'd be pissed. He get a bag of flamin dog shit on his doorstep real quick.


----------



## shushubandora (Aug 5, 2017)

I saw several threads about it.
probably in the past there were some skunk moms that were famous in USA and ppl miss them.
in other places in the world sharing pheno is no common.

you can find stinky skunk in cheese. there are many crosses of cheese as well
I enjoy a lot the smoke of green house cheese, they have nice skunk selection


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 5, 2017)

shushubandora said:


> I saw several threads about it.
> probably in the past there were some skunk moms that were famous in USA and ppl miss them.
> in other places in the world sharing pheno is no common.
> 
> ...


I love rks but I hate cheese. I hate anything with a hint of cheese in it. 

Don't get me wrong. Cheese strains are dank but I just can not stand them.


----------



## Frostythesnowman88 (Aug 10, 2017)

Maybe im lucky but i have a DNA lemon skunk thats barely into veg (from seed) that reeks of roadkill skunk already. Cant wait to clone this fucker.


----------



## johny22 (Aug 16, 2017)

Yo shoreline, how u doing? Mate any chance of dropping a message in this thread when u release those shoreline crosses? Ready to go through some mass super skunk really wana cross it with shoreline, i wonder if anyone tried this cross yet or anything close to it?


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 16, 2017)

Next week at OES there will be Alien Shoreline restocked. Also Colombian Shoreline (Sour D x Shoreline x Colombian).
The Alien cross is an indica version and the other will be a sativa version of shoreline.
In late September a Shoreline bx and GG4 x Roadkill will be available.


----------



## johny22 (Aug 17, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Next week at OES there will be Alien Shoreline restocked. Also Colombian Shoreline (Sour D x Shoreline x Colombian).
> The Alien cross is an indica version and the other will be a sativa version of shoreline.
> In late September a Shoreline bx and GG4 x Roadkill will be available.


Great news! Thanks


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 17, 2017)

@shorelineOG 

what is the name of _THE_ Skunk you're seeding for my pleasure, and when will I get some?


----------



## johny22 (Aug 17, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> What is the GG4xRoadkill like?





shorelineOG said:


> Next week at OES there will be Alien Shoreline restocked. Also Colombian Shoreline (Sour D x Shoreline x Colombian).
> The Alien cross is an indica version and the other will be a sativa version of shoreline.
> In late September a Shoreline bx and GG4 x Roadkill will be available.


What is your strongest sativa? Your shoreline bx sounds like the one for me, but I was reading in another thread u were saying the shorline og came out better then both parents. Was this for everything(smell, potency, taste.), I find the og kushy smell and taste always overpowers the skunk. Did it enhance the skunk smell? Or would u recommend the shoreline bx, and yo that roadkill x gorilla glue sounds dangerous! How was it?


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 17, 2017)

johny22 said:


> What is your strongest sativa? Your shoreline bx sounds like the one for me, but I was reading in another thread u were saying the shorline og came out better then both parents. Was this for everything(smell, potency, taste.), I find the og kushy smell and taste always overpowers the skunk. Did it enhance the skunk smell? Or would u recommend the shoreline bx, and yo that roadkill x gorilla glue sounds dangerous! How was it?


All of them are good. The gg4 x roadkill is super oily because both parents are.


----------



## johny22 (Aug 17, 2017)

Any pics of the shoreline bx? Were these the dominant shoreline phenos from your shoreline og?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 18, 2017)

where is this shoreline bx sold?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Swami is going to have the real deal, old time skunk that been hybridized for over 30 years to some Guadalajara, and it will be crossed with the real deal, 1985 NL5 cut.

1985 NL5 x RKS/Guadalajara

He will also have

RKS/Guadalajara x 1971 Kandahar Afghani ( Blue Orca )

The `ONE x RKS/Guadalajara

They will be available in 4 weeks. Be ready for carbon filtering being useless.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Med Man Brand also has the original unstabilized RKS. It has several different phenos. RKS being 1 of them.

heavy metal, chemical factory, haze and road-kill skunk.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 18, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> where is this shoreline bx sold?


Not ready yet but it will OES when it is.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 18, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Med Man Brand also has the original unstabilized RKS. It has several different phenos. RKS being 1 of them.
> 
> heavy metal, chemical factory, haze and road-kill skunk.


I heard the med man sucked. I have heard mr. Nice has the real deal and Nirvana has a skunk, forget which one but that it is roadkill.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 18, 2017)

The original Skunk for the 80's is lost. I have spent that last 50 years trying to reacquire those genetics.. Some have offered BIG bucks for a real cut. All these crosses that have the Skunk tag are not the same skunk weed. Some have a slight skunky aroma thats why they got that tag but that's not the girl for the 80's. Even with triple bagged the aroma would permeate. I have tried most none had that strong skunk aroma that couldn't be contained. . If there is anything close to what we had in the 80's as skunk weed its not being sold or shared. This is a variety thousands are still searching for today. If anyone thinks they have the real skunk send me seeds or a cut I will gladly verify..


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 18, 2017)

So you've been looking since 66 for the skunk genes ?? Just joking.

Ive also been looking for them for years.

Ive also been looking for, and found the Original 1988 Nevil NL5 x Haze. Swami also has it. Ive got 20 of those going.

I was just thinking the other day, and decided to message Swami about the RKS, and he told me a cross for the RKS would be available in 4 weeks.

He will have the Real Deal RKS x 1985 NL5 cross.

He says the RKS they have has been Hybridized/Stabilized with a local Guadalajara strain for over 30 years. I'm sure they have it down to a science.

Mr Nice isnt the real deal.

Ive got it going right now. Its known as Shit.... Its a good plant. But not RKS.

I never tried the Med Man. I was mainly asking, and I got a response. Thanks. I wont get it.

I also sure its ( Med Man RKS ) probably Selfed, and I'm not looking for selfed/fem. At all.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 18, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> where is this shoreline bx sold?


What's the smell like on your Medicine Man? I remember white rhino and even the seedlings had a smell.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 18, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> What's the smell like on your Medicine Man? I remember white rhino and even the seedlings had a smell.


just like that white rhino. its a lttle fruitier than I seek, but the profile is off the charts. its real deal medicine if thats your thing.
so there is no misunderstanding. we talked awhile ago about that skunk, the sticks packed in the black waxy paper and planstic in the late 80's for me. it was not fruity, not meaty, but skunk. burned the nose, eyes when trimming, chinese eyes, soar jaw in the morning from the laugh. I found close since but not what I seek. you told me you have it......

the shoreline skunk you and I talked about a couple months ago is called what- the one available in october?
is it the shoreline bx?

dont let me miss these please

edit= medicine man is the first one in flower to escape 1k in stink cans in a sealed room!
its also the nose tingling greasy girl around, makes cherry flavored concentrate has rich colors
matures super fast if needed, packs hard gold balls in 60 days though. She loses here funk very quickly though, faster than any other I've grow, havent figured it out, dont give a shit, doesnt last long enough to be concerned. It disappointed only one patient in my years. he had a flame tattoo on his face. I avoid flame tatted faces from then.
Its one of two samples all patients get their first time. if they dont like it....thats how I can tell if I wont like them, crazy how that works eh....


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 18, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> So you've been looking since 66 for the skunk genes ?? Just joking.
> 
> Ive also been looking for them for years.
> 
> ...



67 but ya. We didn't have that kind of weed in the 60's. I def still would have loved to have it. With the network we have she would have popped up by now. All those potent varieties back then where process into hash. I never had flowers that potent. Most of what we got was leaf/shake


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 18, 2017)

lets all recall those effects decades ago may have been differing experiences for several reasons. We were not taking rx then, at least not our own, we usually had more than one willing sexual partner most days if desired, no mortgage(s), kids, seemed easier to get full when eating healthy back then, it takes fuckin forever now to feel good about what you eat, cuts were licked and rinsed healed in hours, not a state of possible emergency and imminent infection, we were healthier, younger, with different air and feelings too. 
I had a jar of seeds from my father, these were really old, probably sifted through a screen a dozen times by him, he kept a handful of weed in a large colander on the table, pushed it mortar like when needed, collected the fall. for some reason he saved these, around 40, nice striped, looked good. they were pre 75, from when he grew large plants himself. 9 germinated in 2012. he died then but I kept going with these. several hermies, seemed like columbo sativa somethings to me, and the ones that were right and female were as good as any effects I grow now, no better no worse, a little different though. effects were more clearly defined, , buzz's not so mushy. some were broad leaf some were skinny ones,two were serious pineapple, one a fruity skunk but all were good but not keepers in my line up. means nothing really just a share.


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 18, 2017)

Seeds plucked from bags back in the late 70s early 80s, I remember strains like Acapulco, Panama, Colombian and Thai...

Hoping there might be some hidden treasure in here, but unfortunately probably improper storage, i had no clue back then...

Made a few attempts at trying to pop some of these but no luck.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 18, 2017)

...so far. dont give up


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 18, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> ...so far. dont give up


 Any tricks ?

Tried soaking in ph,d peroxided water
Tried paper towels
Tried abrading shells

Maybe freeze ? Acid ?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 18, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Any tricks ?
> 
> Tried soaking in ph,d peroxided water
> Tried paper towels
> ...


I have excellent fortune with old seed stock. I'll share what I do. 
I have a little jar with sandpaper glued to the inside, I rattle the old seeds
around till I can see the abrasions on the seeds. rinse and then, hold your breath...
I spritz some clorox bleach/cleaner , 1/4 spritz to be exact, into a small mason jar of water, swish and pour off into clean water, twice, then soak in the same jar. I once had one take 6 days to open but no mold and it survived. I was amazed.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 18, 2017)

I also hear a little bit of beer works too, @Mohican once said that!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 19, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Any tricks ?
> 
> Tried soaking in ph,d peroxided water
> Tried paper towels
> ...


To start all seeds should float. If they dont there no good. 
Soak seeds for 48 hrs. Take ea seed and crack it manually with ur teeth. Be very careful. Place ea seed back into water(should still float). Check in another 24 hrs. If no tail put them into PT with mild heat. If this doesn't work nothing will.


----------



## ThcGuy (Aug 19, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> To start all seeds should float. If they dont there no good.
> Soak seeds for 48 hrs. Take ea seed and crack it manually with ur teeth. Be very careful. Place ea seed back into water(should still float). Check in another 24 hrs. If no tail put them into PT with mild heat. If this doesn't work nothing will.


Interesting my seeds sink and I just had 100% germination.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 19, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> Interesting my seeds sink and I just had 100% germination.


Did they sink straight away?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2017)

Yea. If they sink it doesn't mean they are bad.

For very old seeds they may not be viable if improperly stored. I scratch the coating and soak in water with a bit of peroxide.

If that doesn't work I still soak until the shell is soft and use a razor blade to easily remove the shell and soak the embryo then plant. 


Sometimes putting them in the freezer for a month or so helps.


----------



## higher self (Aug 19, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> To start all seeds should float. If they dont there no good.
> Soak seeds for 48 hrs. Take ea seed and crack it manually with ur teeth. Be very careful. Place ea seed back into water(should still float). Check in another 24 hrs. If no tail put them into PT with mild heat. If this doesn't work nothing will.


I just recently had to crack one with my teeth. Got it to pop but still died on me once in soil. 

Ive got a skunkman freebie pack of thai haze x skunk #1 I need to see if I can get to pop, its been through high heat being in storage years back.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 19, 2017)

I germed 50 seeds 3 weeks ago. 90% of them sank right away. The rest sank within 16 hours. All but a couple came up. Some were cracking within 12 hours.
Sometimes Old Dehydrated seeds will float. But sinking seeds possibly could mean theres still plenty of moisture in the embryo, and is not dehydrated.

But I put no faith in the sink, or float method.


----------



## higher self (Aug 19, 2017)

Also im going through my stash & got these as freebies says on bag its 70's Skunk x Afghan cant remember where they csme from. Its a whole 10 pack may run them when I get into my other skunk seeds.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 19, 2017)

If you want some really funky skunk, look into the Swami Organic Seeds.

They aren't available yet, but will be in 3 weeks.

He will have the

Original Road Kill Skunk, that has been hybridized, and stabilized with a Local Cali grown Guadalajara for over 30 years. so its a stabilized RKS/Guadlajara. Real Deal early skunk wasn't stabilized. This is NOT Sk#1. But I believe closer its forbearer, only more consistently funky skunky.

A male of this was crossed with a 1985 Female of an original cut NL5. This stuff should be off the charts Skunky, and head blasting strong.

Swami will also have a cross of RKS/Guad x Blue Orca.

Blue Orca is a 1971 Pre Soviet Kandahar Afghani x 1976 Thai Stick Male.

But Swami will also have the RKS x Blue Orca in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## higher self (Aug 19, 2017)

"Swami swami swami..."


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 19, 2017)

My "Friend" has 10 of the Blue Orca Haze, and 20 of the NL5/Hz going inside. 3 weeks old tomorrow. Cant wait to try these out.

Also 10 of the Hazeman 88 G13 x Hashplant. We plan on breeding a Male NL5/Hz into a Female G13/HP

Got big plans for all of this stuff.


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 19, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> To start all seeds should float. If they dont there no good.
> Soak seeds for 48 hrs. Take ea seed and crack it manually with ur teeth. Be very careful. Place ea seed back into water(should still float). Check in another 24 hrs. If no tail put them into PT with mild heat. If this doesn't work nothing will.


 These seeds do float, but I didn't think that it mattered because I have had seeds germinate that both floated and sank.

But I will try cracking them to see if that persuades and if not I'll throw some in the refrig for a while.


----------



## ThcGuy (Aug 19, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Did they sink straight away?


 Yeah they all sank right away. It was only ten seeds though.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 19, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Swami is going to have RKS/Guadlajara by itself or crosses?



Crosses. He will use the Male.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm really not sure. I'm thinking it is, but Ive pestered Swami so much here lately I hate to ask anymore questions for the moment. 

The Blue Orca Haze x RKS/G is also going to be available, and I'm bettin that also may be 1 stinky plant. But I do remember the old time NL5 x Skunk was super skunky, and not the cat pee. Of which I do like cat pee too.

My buddy has the BOH going right now, but its still only 3 weeks old tomorrow, and Ive never tried it. Its a Kandahar x Thai x NL5/HZ, and will reak I'm sure.

As good as I know NL5 real deal can be, I just wonder how it compares to a selected Kandahar x Thai ??? I think the Blue Orca, is more exotic incense sandlewood vs the N5 is more cat pee, and would probably be more inline with the Skunk traits.

All this so called NL around today, is nothing like the real deal 80s. Its was very stinky, and powerful. I guess Sensi "HAD" the best Mass produced NL5 at 1 time, but lost the genetics, and is now IMHO Junk. Dr Atomic/Bodhi probably have the best examples of NL5. But Bodhi hasn't had it in a while. I believe but am not sure, but I believe Bodhi used DR Atomic genes.

The Swami is also the original 85 cut of NL5, not the seed form. I believe it originally came from... The Indian. Nevil then hybridized it.

But yes. I believe the RKS x NL5 would be the most skunky, but the RKS/G also may be predominate in anything its bred to.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 19, 2017)

Viable seeds dont normally sink. If u dump 100 seeds in water almost all will float. This is because there sealed. All seeds have air pocket in them. I make thousands of seeds. My good seeds dont sink. I toss all that sink. Many try to sink there seeds which is not needed. If u place the seeds in water they wont sink. If u dump seeds in they can sink but should still float.

Here is a fresh 100 seed soak. Not 1 sinker..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 20, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> Yeah they all sank right away. It was only ten seeds though.


Yeah cool, I've had a few sink straight away and a lot float that sink over night. I don't think the float or sink is a good way to tell if viable tbh. 

I'm interested in any tricks to pop old seeds, I've got some old skunk beans and some old NL beans I want to pop but I'm scared to fuck them up haha


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 20, 2017)

Joomby said:


> View attachment 3997523 These are both seedsman skunk1 .the one on the right smells sweet as and the one on the left smells like dog shit.i have some jizz from a male I had a while back that smelt like bin juice I'll chuck it over the dog shit female and see what I get when I germ the offspring and hit back here.


I grew that strain, not very impressive final results.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 20, 2017)

When the root cap is exposed to air over a period of time it will dry out. All seeds have a small amount of h20 in them. When that's gone the seeds are not viable. If the Perianth has cracked in a relatively short period of time the seeds can still be viable. After the seeds have soaked the Perianth becomes soft and cracks seeds will sink if disturbed this is ok but we dont disturb the seeds until ready to plant. We dont use seeds that sink here. Anyone else can use what ever they wish.


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2017)

@eastcoastmo, hey buddy. How you been? Haven't seen you here or on IG much lately. Hope all is well. I'm trying to keep it lowpro myself.


----------



## Joomby (Aug 20, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> I grew that strain, not very impressive final results.


No good man. How many did you grow out? I must say I've had a bit of variation for such a "stable" gene


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 20, 2017)

Joomby said:


> No good man. How many did you grow out? I must say I've had a bit of variation for such a "stable" gene


grew 5, had 3 males, the two females were near identical but not very impressive in the tric production or smells department


----------



## Joomby (Aug 20, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> grew 5, had 3 males, the two females were near identical but not very impressive in the tric production or smells department


Hopefully I get a good one out of it. Did the plants that you get have massive leaves? Like prehistoric monster leaves.maybe the Stanky male pollen I have might put some smell back into it.. I've Nick named one dog shit and one bin juice. If it's a success I'll call it dog juice or bin shit haha


----------



## johny22 (Aug 20, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> If you want some really funky skunk, look into the Swami Organic Seeds.
> 
> They aren't available yet, but will be in 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info Jimi!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 20, 2017)

too larry said:


> @eastcoastmo, hey buddy. How you been? Haven't seen you here or on IG much lately. Hope all is well. I'm trying to keep it lowpro myself.


Hey man, good to hear from you! Yeah, I've been keeping a low profile for a while too, from here I'd say I won't be doing a lot too, have had to give the game away due to family, don't need the security risk and my mrs really wasnt supportive! Hopefully when it gets legalised I can start up again! 
How you been mate? It has been a while hey lol


----------



## higher self (Aug 20, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> When the root cap is exposed to air over a period of time it will dry out. All seeds have a small amount of h20 in them. When that's gone the seeds are not viable. If the Perianth has cracked in a relatively short period of time the seeds can still be viable. After the seeds have soaked the Perianth becomes soft and cracks seeds will sink if disturbed this is ok but we dont disturb the seeds until ready to plant. We dont use seeds that sink here. Anyone else can use what ever they wish.


When your the one buying the seeds you have to make due with what you get sometimes. I recently had a sinker & it made me raise an eyebrows like The Rock lol but it germinated just fine.

Now if the seeds are my own chucks well then yeah I can be more strict in seed popping. If im paying x amount those seeds are getting popped or at least an attempt.


----------



## johny22 (Aug 20, 2017)

Has anyone tried any of the mass superskunk crosses? Bhodi got a few..I got his appy superskunk still deciding if I should crack them, Swami's crosses sound awesome and Shoreline got a shoreline bx on the way, this is good at least if we can't find something close to the original I'd say we have a decent chance of resurrecting it. 

got to wonder how this plant lost such a unique powerful potent smell.


----------



## kona gold (Aug 21, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I'm really not sure. I'm thinking it is, but Ive pestered Swami so much here lately I hate to ask anymore questions for the moment.
> 
> The Blue Orca Haze x RKS/G is also going to be available, and I'm bettin that also may be 1 stinky plant. But I do remember the old time NL5 x Skunk was super skunky, and not the cat pee. Of which I do like cat pee too.
> 
> ...


Nl#5 shouldn't be smelling like cat pee.
Real nl#5 should be skunky, piney, hashy, with some berry in the back ground.
It's one of the best, and m39, which is road kill skunk#1 x nl#5 and it was a serious stinker!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 21, 2017)

That's what I said.

But I do remember the old time NL5 x Skunk was super skunky, and not the cat pee


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, good to hear from you! Yeah, I've been keeping a low profile for a while too, from here I'd say I won't be doing a lot too, have had to give the game away due to family, don't need the security risk and my mrs really wasnt supportive! Hopefully when it gets legalised I can start up again!
> How you been mate? It has been a while hey lol


You've got to put your family first friend. My wife is not a fan of weed either.

I've had a spot of bother. 4-5 weeks ago LEOS with helo and 5 cars paid a visit to my camp and the STL patch. Nothing big down there, so I'm thinking maybe I had a dime dropped on me. I was seen crossing the road the week before at daylight in full camo. I haven't been back to that patch, but the JP patch about a 1/4 mile away had three pretty big plants chopped. So far I haven't had anything other than a couple of dirty looks. But I'm staying away from the other patches as much as I can. The Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Shit/Skunk is looking really good. Seems to be a week or so ahead of everything else. I hit it {and everything else in the FP patch} with like pollen so I'm hoping for good seeds.

You take care.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 21, 2017)

too larry said:


> You've got to put your family first friend. My wife is not a fan of weed either.
> 
> I've had a spot of bother. 4-5 weeks ago LEOS with helo and 5 cars paid a visit to my camp and the STL patch. Nothing big down there, so I'm thinking maybe I had a dime dropped on me. I was seen crossing the road the week before at daylight in full camo. I haven't been back to that patch, but the JP patch about a 1/4 mile away had three pretty big plants chopped. So far I haven't had anything other than a couple of dirty looks. But I'm staying away from the other patches as much as I can. The Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Shit/Skunk is looking really good. Seems to be a week or so ahead of everything else. I hit it {and everything else in the FP patch} with like pollen so I'm hoping for good seeds.
> 
> You take care.


That's it mate, family is my world so naturally my first choice, was hard to make though!

Oh wow man, that is hectic hey, I'm glad they didn't have anything to pin you on! You stay safe man, the weed is not worth going to jail for hey!! 

Glad you still got the other patch though, that TK Cookie skunk cross should do you well too, Skunky just finished one that came out superb! Here's a pic of her in case you didnt see it on IG.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's it mate, family is my world so naturally my first choice, was hard to make though!
> 
> Oh wow man, that is hectic hey, I'm glad they didn't have anything to pin you on! You stay safe man, the weed is not worth going to jail for hey!!
> 
> ...


That is nice.

They could have if they had wanted to. I don't like keeping anything at the house, so I had over a unit at the camp. Nothing there was touched. I got everything cleared out now, but I had a couple of sleepless nights. I figure it was my one get out of jail free card. I smoke very little {even less now}, so I don't really need to be growing. I just like to. I may do winter and spring crops and leave the summer for hiking.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 21, 2017)

too larry said:


> That is nice.
> 
> They could have if they had wanted to. I don't like keeping anything at the house, so I had over a unit at the camp. Nothing there was touched. I got everything cleared out now, but I had a couple of sleepless nights. I figure it was my one get out of jail free card. I smoke very little {even less now}, so I don't really need to be growing. I just like to. I may do winter and spring crops and leave the summer for hiking.


Yeah man, Skunk said it was potent with a really rotten fruit smell haha, he loved it! 

Wow mate, you did get away well, sounds like your luck came in at the right time, use it wisely haha. I was the same as you, love to grow and only smoke it occaisionally, giving up growing was hard because I enjoyed it so much! I'm glad your safe mate, I hope it stays that way for you!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 26, 2017)

Any threads that anyones aware of, of @eastcoastmo Skunk x Shit?

Thinking of popping a few soon and some pics and stretch etc would be handy


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 27, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Any threads that anyones aware of, of @eastcoastmo Skunk x Shit?
> 
> Thinking of popping a few soon and some pics and stretch etc would be handy


Unfortunately not that I know of bro. Heaps of people wanted them but no one has grown them out. Deadpanhead on IG has got some going at the moment but he hasn't posted any pics up yet, he will once they go to flower. 
He had a couple pheno's, 2 stretchy and 1 squat. He said the squat pheno stinks like rotten carcus


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 29, 2017)

Colombian Shoreline and Alien Shoreline are both now in stock at OES. The site hasn't been updated yet to show these strains but after they are listed they sell out fast.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 29, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Colombian Shoreline and Alien Shoreline are both now in stock at OES. The site hasn't been updated yet to show these strains but after they are listed they sell out fast.



what is the one old school skunk you and I chatted about couple months ago, supposed to be ready in october?
name?
still ready in october?

thanks


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> what is the one old school skunk you and I chatted about couple months ago, supposed to be ready in october?
> name?
> still ready in october?
> 
> thanks


I'm not sure which one we talked about but they're all old school. The brand new will be available in a week. They are the following. 
GG 4 bx
Texas Oil Plant (TX roadkill x GG4)
Plaza Boss (Shoreline x TX Roadkill)
Roadkill Master (Master Kush x TX Roadkill)
Shoreline OG bx


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 29, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> I'm not sure which one we talked about but they're all old school. The brand new will be available in a week. They are the following.
> GG 4 bx
> Texas Oil Plant (TX roadkill x GG4)
> Plaza Boss (Shoreline x TX Roadkill)
> ...


shoreline og bx...
the skunkiest of skunky?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 29, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Roadkill skunk is Mexican x Afghan. That's why everyone had skunk on the east coast and the South in the early 90's. Never think they had roadkill in Europe. The Mexicans bred afghan indica into their Sativas.
> Roadkill does have a cat piss smell because skunk spray does smells like ammonia. I would describe roadkill as Pine and ammonia. The stronger the smell, the more potent the weed was. It has red hairs and is lime green. Shoreline is what you're looking for if you want an old school skunk.



this !


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 29, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Shoreline Genetics if you want seeds from the Houston cut. A backcross of it will be available in October at Oregon Elite Seeds.



and that too!!


----------



## johny22 (Aug 29, 2017)

a mass super skunk pheno, look anything like your shoreline?


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 29, 2017)

To everyone asking what is the skunkiest, they are different variations on skunk. I used the Texas Roadkill male on several clone only elites I like, GG 4, Master Kush and Shoreline. The master Kush is a clone passed around in Colorado and I'm guessing it is So Cal MK but not sure. The GG 4 a lot of people are familiar with and I'm just doing the combinations that will give different phenos of a range of skunk aromas.


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 29, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> These have been tested I take it? Could you tell me which one would be most Sativa? Which one would be the skunkiest? And which one would be the frost boss?


Everything is tested by a lot of growers locally. There are some pics on the Shoreline Genetics thread and will be more pics and info coming shortly. I prefer the descriptions to be from third party growers instead of myself. I'm always looking for new testers that will post pics.


----------



## RichRoots (Aug 29, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Everything is tested by a lot of growers locally. There are some pics on the Shoreline Genetics thread and will be more pics and info coming shortly. I prefer the descriptions to be from third party growers instead of myself. I'm always looking for new testers that will post pics.


Send the god some seeds! Good things grow in Ontario lol. 
What are the finish times on those flowers?


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Aug 29, 2017)

I grew a cut of sk#1 from 03 to 05 that was started from sensi stock in 88. At 60 days it had a pretty dank/piney/lite skunky smell. If you let it go to 70 days it turned more knock out skunky but still wasn't up to the level of the old super skunk from the late 80's early 90's. It had an unbelievable trippy high though. I wish I would have kept that cut for breeding but I was cash cropping at the time. We switched to a Blueberry because instead of 2.5 lbs per light we could get 3.5 with the BB. I kick myself in the ass for not keeping it or at least passing it on to another grower. I've smoked tons of different bud in Amsterdam and nothing can compare to that or the Super Skunk of old for taste, smell and the crazy high.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 31, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Unfortunately not that I know of bro. Heaps of people wanted them but no one has grown them out. Deadpanhead on IG has got some going at the moment but he hasn't posted any pics up yet, he will once they go to flower.
> He had a couple pheno's, 2 stretchy and 1 squat. He said the squat pheno stinks like rotten carcus


I'm one of those ppl they are there for a grow one day but I got so many beans and only grow a few a year 
One day ...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 31, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I'm one of those ppl they are there for a grow one day but I got so many beans and only grow a few a year
> One day ...


It's all good man, I don't expect people to grow them out, totally up to them hey  I had way too many beans to pop too, I know the feeling haha


----------



## MMAN (Sep 18, 2017)

Grew some old school skunk in 1988. A friend gave me some seeds climatized several years in N. On. It grew fantastic and I will never forget the smell and taste. Lost the seeds in a series of moves since then, wish I had them back! I am currently growing a bag seed plant, unfortunately I vegged to long and I will need to cut her this week could use another 2 - 3 weeks flower. IS she ever purple ! This is myfirst grow since the early 90's. By the way I am new to the forum and looking forward to learning a lot here! These are a couple of pictures from 3 weeks ago!


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 18, 2017)

Welcome to the forum mman, 

Nice looking grow u got going there !!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 18, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> I'm not sure which one we talked about but they're all old school. The brand new will be available in a week. They are the following.
> GG 4 bx
> Texas Oil Plant (TX roadkill x GG4)
> Plaza Boss (Shoreline x TX Roadkill)
> ...


I wanted to say my bad about not being able to post about those seeds. That was a bad year and I had some stuff go down. 

My path got hit and had some stuff happen at the house. I chopped everything and packed up for a bit.

Got to be safe.

Ill be ordering some more though.


----------



## MMAN (Sep 19, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Welcome to the forum mman,
> 
> Nice looking grow u got going there !!


Thanks NaiveCon!


----------



## Palomar (Sep 19, 2017)

Very eye opening comments... good perspective. I had hoped to do some breeding with skunk, landed on Skunk#1 and The Pure. Enjoyed growing these -big beautiful plants, now to see how they stack up as they are curing now.

That Plaza Boss above sounds interesting... 

respect,
pal


----------



## too larry (Sep 21, 2017)

I had to chop my Skunk X Shit/Skunk early due to bud rot. Really good taste. I did make seeds, but I used Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Shit/Skunk pollen. Will try for a male and female of the Skunk Shunk this winter so I'll have the seeds for next year.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 22, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Anyone ever heard of or tried Humboldt's Vienna Skunk? Supposed to be 76 Roadkill...


I'm gonna snag a pack wish me the best. They are fem seeds tho


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 22, 2017)

Well at 175 a pop I wouldn't see em flying off the shelves. 
Better get yourself some haha


----------



## dabby duck (Sep 22, 2017)

Palomar said:


> Very eye opening comments... good perspective. I had hoped to do some breeding with skunk, landed on Skunk#1 and The Pure. Enjoyed growing these -big beautiful plants, now to see how they stack up as they are curing now.
> 
> That Plaza Boss above sounds interesting...
> 
> ...


Whats your cut of the Pure like....is it the OG that is more gassy fuely as opposed to the lemony types that seem to be the mainstay currently?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 22, 2017)

too larry said:


> I had to chop my Skunk X Shit/Skunk early due to bud rot. Really good taste. I did make seeds, but I used Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Shit/Skunk pollen. Will try for a male and female of the Skunk Shunk this winter so I'll have the seeds for next year.


The TK cookies cross I'm told has more of a rotten fruit stank to it. The skunk x shit/skunk has some real rotten putrid pheno's in them too. You may well have a good cross in there mate


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2017)

Swami Organic Seeds will have the 1985 RKS IBL available this spring.


----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> The TK cookies cross I'm told has more of a rotten fruit stank to it. The skunk x shit/skunk has some real rotten putrid pheno's in them too. You may well have a good cross in there mate


I hope so. I've got some of those seeds popping now for my fall/winter seed testers. I need better weather than I had this summer, so I have a better chance to let them finish. Assuming 5 weeks to sexual maturity, and 8-9 weeks of flower, they should finish around Christmas/New Years. Spring got here before my plants were ready this year. I have to get out sooner this time.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 23, 2017)

too larry said:


> I hope so. I've got some of those seeds popping now for my fall/winter seed testers. I need better weather than I had this summer, so I have a better chance to let them finish. Assuming 5 weeks to sexual maturity, and 8-9 weeks of flower, they should finish around Christmas/New Years. Spring got here before my plants were ready this year. I have to get out sooner this time.


Good stuff mate! Yep, I reckon your calculations are pretty close hey!! Good luck man, hope they come out nicely for you


----------



## Palomar (Sep 28, 2017)

dabby duck said:


> Whats your cut of the Pure like....is it the OG that is more gassy fuely as opposed to the lemony types that seem to be the mainstay currently?


I grew The Pure from seed... I admit, I had some issues during the grow that stressed the plants. They were big and nice yield and uniform pants but was not amazed with end product. Moving on for sure after this grow, I prefer the Super Lemon Haze and Lemon Skunk more.


----------



## 1973caregiver (Sep 29, 2017)

Def. not seen dead on rks since the 89s but I've got some basic skunk seeds which was from bros Grimm / duke diamonds personal breed stash and man there some super dank true skunk funk in them , I've been working them to my old Ohio rks clone so there should be some fire rks types in them already have a sour diesel x legend og / stardawg that's super sour skunky funk in them so there real popular right now 

Peace all
Zen
Rezenseeds


----------



## Bleak420 (Oct 28, 2017)

Most people on here have no clue what they are saying. Ive been looking for real skunk since 2000 or 1999. One little nug will make your entire house smell like a REAL SKUNK. Somebody in this world has to have this. It is like 5-10x better than anything I have seen in over 10 years everyday smokin. It had a bunch of names and maybe different kinds but I know it when I see it. Not cookies, not OG kush, none of that.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Oct 29, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I'm gonna snag a pack wish me the best. They are fem seeds tho


would like to know what you think of the vienna skunk whenever you grow it.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Oct 30, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I’m growing it now, still in veg for another week or two.


cool...


----------



## too larry (Oct 30, 2017)

Not skunk related per say, but. . . . . @eastcoastmo I broke out a paint can of bud from my spring crop looking for seeds to plant the other night when I was at the new camp. Lo and behold if I didn't find about a half oz of Blue Shiva X Blue Shark. I had some in my 3 main stash places, {garden, old camp and hiking trail} and had smoked up all three. I thought I was out, so I was pretty stoked to find it. Plus there is a good bit of all the other Spring strains as well. I guess I need to be smoking more.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 30, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> would like to know what you think of the vienna skunk whenever you grow it.


Neptune never sent me a payment form so these unfortunately never got purchased


----------



## Sour Wreck (Oct 30, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Neptune never sent me a payment form so these unfortunately never got purchased


Bummer


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 30, 2017)

too larry said:


> Not skunk related per say, but. . . . . @eastcoastmo I broke out a paint can of bud from my spring crop looking for seeds to plant the other night when I was at the new camp. Lo and behold if I didn't find about a half oz of Blue Shiva X Blue Shark. I had some in my 3 main stash places, {garden, old camp and hiking trail} and had smoked up all three. I thought I was out, so I was pretty stoked to find it. Plus there is a good bit of all the other Spring strains as well. I guess I need to be smoking more.


Oh man, what a find!! That's awesome bro


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 11, 2017)

I picked up a pack of Nature Farms 69 Skunk #18 ibl which he says is from . Uncle Festers Skunk#18 IBL, Supposedly pre Sam the Skunkman. IDK I guess time will tell.


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 12, 2017)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I picked up a pack of Nature Farms 69 Skunk #18 ibl which he says is from . Uncle Festers Skunk#18 IBL, Supposedly pre Sam the Skunkman. IDK I guess time will tell.


 Would you mind disclosing where you picked up his gear ? I sent him a message on IG but he never responded, trying to find out where I can pick his stuff up.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 12, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Would you mind disclosing where you picked up his gear ? I sent him a message on IG but he never responded, trying to find out where I can pick his stuff up.


On his website but it's been out of stock for freakin ages. He's working on more as we speak though.


----------



## too larry (Nov 13, 2017)

I smoked a couple of one hitters of Poly Shunk 1.5 {TKC X NC X SM X Sh/Sk} this morning before doing some bush hogging. I checked the time right after I started, and it was 1100. I mowed for a really, really long time, checked the time again and it was 1109. That is some time stretching shit. {I hit this plant with Powernap X Sinmint Cookies X Gorille de Raisin pollen}


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 13, 2017)

too larry said:


> II checked the time right after I started, and it was 1100. I mowed for a really, really long time, checked the time again and it was 1109.


ha, ha, ha 

sig worthy !!!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 14, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Would you mind disclosing where you picked up his gear ? I sent him a message on IG but he never responded, trying to find out where I can pick his stuff up.


As Eastcoastmo said on his web site Thenaturefarm but most are out of stock. He will be releasing more seeds from selected pairings at some point. Stay up to date by following his IG.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 15, 2017)

too larry said:


> I smoked a couple of one hitters of Poly Shunk 1.5 {TKC X NC X SM X Sh/Sk} this morning before doing some bush hogging. I checked the time right after I started, and it was 1100. I mowed for a really, really long time, checked the time again and it was 1109. That is some time stretching shit. {I hit this plant with Powernap X Sinmint Cookies X Gorille de Raisin pollen}


Ha ha ha ha that is the best


----------



## mathias420 (Nov 21, 2017)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?


To all it may concern, i am new to this forums and the road kill skunk is exactly why i am here. I am a 46 yo guy who grew up in the mid 80's early 90's smoking road kill skunk everyday. It was everywhere on the west coast back then, i smoked it in Washington, Oregon and California. Anything anybody has claimed was Road Kill Skunk after i left Seattle in 96 has in fact never been the true bitch but a variant that had a slight skunk smell but always something else and never as strong smelling. The true RKS may differ in looks from the variety of grow/cure technic but one thing is for certain if a very small nug doesn't stink up your entire house like a skunk sprayed in it, then you do not have the true RKS! The most potent cross of RKS i had back then looked lime green almost neon, it did not have hairs unless you went pulling the bud apart and then you wouldn't find many and it stunk like skunk spray so strongly that it nearly burnt your nose if you put it close to the bag. I have tried all the classic varieties people have claimed was RKS like shoreline and many many others and like i said not the real deal!!! the closest i have came is from a seed company called Greenpoint seeds out of Colorado i bought some seeds from them in 2015. Those guys have 2 of the strongest skunkspray/deadbody varieties i have come across to date...its not the real bitch but its the closest i have found! The first one i grew is called Tombstone and that's for a very good reason! at the end i had people from down the block complaining about my house smelling like dead rotting corpses. I ended up with 7 females with a few different phenotypes and each one was slightly different in smell after proper cure some smelled like dead rotting corpses with a hint of garlic some smelt more garlic but one plants smell went straight skunk spray with a hint of rotting corpse....i thought that one was the closest but then i bought a variety that they claimed was even better, Ghost Town F2. Those seeds produced a couple of phenotypes that smell the strongest of RKS i have since i left Seattle, none are lime green though, all darker green with orange hairs. Has anybody else found the funk?


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 21, 2017)

mathias420 said:


> To all it may concern, i am new to this forums and the road kill skunk is exactly why i am here. I am a 46 yo guy who grew up in the mid 80's early 90's smoking road kill skunk everyday. It was everywhere on the west coast back then, i smoked it in Washington, Oregon and California. Anything anybody has claimed was Road Kill Skunk after i left Seattle in 96 has in fact never been the true bitch but a variant that had a slight skunk smell but always something else and never as strong smelling. The true RKS may differ in looks from the variety of grow/cure technic but one thing is for certain if a very small nug doesn't stink up your entire house like a skunk sprayed in it, then you do not have the true RKS! The most potent cross of RKS i had back then looked lime green almost neon, it did not have hairs unless you went pulling the bud apart and then you wouldn't find many and it stunk like skunk spray so strongly that it nearly burnt your nose if you put it close to the bag. I have tried all the classic varieties people have claimed was RKS like shoreline and many many others and like i said not the real deal!!! the closest i have came is from a seed company called Greenpoint seeds out of Colorado i bought some seeds from them in 2015. Those guys have 2 of the strongest skunkspray/deadbody varieties i have come across to date...its not the real bitch but its the closest i have found! The first one i grew is called Tombstone and that's for a very good reason! at the end i had people from down the block complaining about my house smelling like dead rotting corpses. I ended up with 7 females with a few different phenotypes and each one was slightly different in smell after proper cure some smelled like dead rotting corpses with a hint of garlic some smelt more garlic but one plants smell went straight skunk spray with a hint of rotting corpse....i thought that one was the closest but then i bought a variety that they claimed was even better, Ghost Town F2. Those seeds produced a couple of phenotypes that smell the strongest of RKS i have since i left Seattle, none are lime green though, all darker green with orange hairs. Has anybody else found the funk?


Did you have the original cut of Texas shoreline and who verified it?


----------



## mathias420 (Nov 21, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> Did you have the original cut of Texas shoreline and who verified it?


i bought devils harvest shoreline and grew out 2 packs, not even close bud.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 21, 2017)

mathias420 said:


> i bought devils harvest shoreline and grew out 2 packs, not even close bud.


That's why, the real cut is very old school because it's a 30 year old cut. It also has some hints of garlic.


----------



## legalcanada (Nov 21, 2017)

someone recently told me they received a cut of the real deal and will ship me a cut once they have some. is in canada though, think a clone shipper would make customs?


----------



## mathias420 (Nov 21, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> That's why, the real cut is very old school because it's a 30 year old cut. It also has some hints of garlic.


I cant be sure what was used to make those varieties but i do know Greenpoint seeds did the best job to recreate the skunk spray without the sweet smell. You do know that there was more than one cross of RKS right? RKS is a terpene profile more than a specific variety... some were more sativa and some were more indica...the only way i could tell was by effect because they smelt the same...it burnt nose hair. I find it funny how the term skunk has changed over the years amongst my peers in the weed scene, back in the 80's-90's it meant the smell that is emitted when a skunk sprays it sac in a defensive manner, now a days it means very strong loud smelling marijuana and nothing to do with skunk spray...if any of you don't understand what skunk spray smells like perhaps because you live in a country that doesn't have skunks or have never smelled a skunk spray before...buy a jelly bean candy called bamboozled! it has a jelly bean called skunk spray and it is exactly the smell taste of RKS!


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Nov 22, 2017)

The last time I had rks was in denton tx in 95. I had a bag tripple wrapped in my pocket and walked into my buddy's apartment. I'm standing at the front door and I hear from the back of the apartment "Somebody has some stanky dank!". Dank was an understatement. After I pulled it out of the 3 bags the whole apartment reeked. I saw my buddy about a week later and he was bitching because it took 3 days to get the stank out of his apartment.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 22, 2017)

voodoosdaddy said:


> The last time I had rks was in denton tx in 95. I had a bag tripple wrapped in my pocket and walked into my buddy's apartment. I'm standing at the front door and I hear from the back of the apartment "Somebody has some stanky dank!". Dank was an understatement. After I pulled it out of the 3 bags the whole apartment reeked. I saw my buddy about a week later and he was bitching because it took 3 days to get the stank out of his apartment.


Was it fire or just stinky?


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Nov 22, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Was it fire or just stinky?


Total fire!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 22, 2017)

voodoosdaddy said:


> Total fire!


Bring it back.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 22, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Bring it back.



You think he can still find his dealer after 22 years?


----------



## mathias420 (Nov 22, 2017)

The Real Deal RKS was almost hallucinogenic, a very introspective high. Everything i have smoked since 96 has been mediocre in comparison. 1993-96 i could get Sour D, all the Chems all that stuff was around, we had some stuff that smelt like pine needles and shit that didn't smell at all, just the same as todays bud really...we would never chose any of those varieties over the skunk though, the high was better lasted longer and you didn't seem to build a tolerance to it like the other stuff around.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 22, 2017)

mathias420 said:


> The Real Deal RKS was almost hallucinogenic, a very introspective high. Everything i have smoked since 96 has been mediocre in comparison. 1993-96 i could get Sour D, all the Chems all that stuff was around, we had some stuff that smelt like pine needles and shit that didn't smell at all, just the same as todays bud really...we would never chose any of those varieties over the skunk though, the high was better lasted longer and you didn't seem to build a tolerance to it like the other stuff around.


Is it possible to bring that strain back?


----------



## mathias420 (Nov 23, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Which strain of greenpoints do you speak of?


Tombstone and Ghost Town F2, They have a newer one called Garlix but i haven't grown it out yet. I think i have the last pack of Tombstone seeds...they have been out of stock for over a year. https://greenpointseeds.com/ black Friday seeds deals...now i have seen everything, lol.


----------



## mathias420 (Nov 23, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Is it possible to bring that strain back?


From what i understand RKS is more a terpene profile than any specific variety, so you would think if you can match that terpene profile you would hit the jackpot and recreate the variety, terpenes grow inside of THC glands which leads me too believe that what we are looking for is an over abundance of terpenes not THC,CDB or any other compound. I think there is a very special link between THC and Terpenes that nobody fully understands yet. You all most have noticed if you get some loud smelling bud the high is complete, everything you are looking for! low to no smell is ALWAYS a weak ass high. I have smoked buds and extracts testing very high in thc but the smell was weak and so was the high! TERPENES are the key! not THC.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 23, 2017)

mathias420 said:


> From what i understand RKS is more a terpene profile than any specific variety, so you would think if you can match that terpene profile you would hit the jackpot and recreate the variety, terpenes grow inside of THC glands which leads me too believe that what we are looking for is an over abundance of terpenes not THC,CDB or any other compound. I think there is a very special link between THC and Terpenes that nobody fully understands yet. You all most have noticed if you get some loud smelling bud the high is complete, everything you are looking for! low to no smell is ALWAYS a weak ass high. I have smoked buds and extracts testing very high in thc but the smell was weak and so was the high! TERPENES are the key! not THC.


So why do people say that some low smell strains like northern light are fire?


----------



## mathias420 (Nov 23, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> So why do people say that some low smell strains like northern light are fire?


I would imagine those people have no Tolerance for marijuana. Back in the day 99% of the time i had RKS in my pocket, about half of the people i met would partake with me, the other half would say that shit is too strong for me. Really its all in the blood brain barrier...for some reason that RKS Terpene would drive THC right to the core of your brain! From what i understand Terpene's are the catalyst for THC to break that barrier, some Terpenes work better than others but mostly it depends on the person's brain chemistry. Nothing worked as well as the RKS, this is fact. What i need to understand is why after smoking that same variety daily for years and years we never built a tolerance to it, that is why all the older potheads i knew smoked nothing but the RKS because after smoking weed for decades it was the only variety that worked for them, they understood the Tolerance value very well. The Greenpoint stuff is very strong but i do build a tolerance too it?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 23, 2017)

mathias420 said:


> I would imagine those people have no Tolerance for marijuana. Back in the day 99% of the time i had RKS in my pocket, about half of the people i met would partake with me, the other half would say that shit is too strong for me. Really its all in the blood brain barrier...for some reason that RKS Terpene would drive THC right to the core of your brain! From what i understand Terpene's are the catalyst for THC to break that barrier, some Terpenes work better than others but mostly it depends on the person's brain chemistry. Nothing worked as well as the RKS, this is fact. What i need to understand is why after smoking that same variety daily for years and years we never built a tolerance to it, that is why all the older potheads i knew smoked nothing but the RKS because after smoking weed for decades it was the only variety that worked for them, they understood the Tolerance value very well. The Greenpoint stuff is very strong but i do build a tolerance too it?


This strain with the same terpen is hiding from us, someone should put a bounty on it.

Also I found this.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/who-has-the-stinkest-road-kill-skunk.605414/


----------



## mathias420 (Nov 23, 2017)

I am about to take a dab of some Romulan Blue Kush, i will take a HUGE one from the Dnail choke like a motherfucker for 5 minutes and just get a buzz for like an hour or so....boring in comparison to one toke of RKS flower.


----------



## since1991 (Nov 23, 2017)

Real deal road kill skunk is gone. I imagine through diligent breeding and selection..over time it can be brought back and locked down consistently but iam not losing sleep over it. The ones who say its in a pack of Sensi Seeds...what thw fuck ever. Rks skunk (real rks skunk) hasnt been around in decades. Thats a fact.


----------



## since1991 (Nov 23, 2017)

The closest your gonna get is taking a stanky kushy dank strain. Putting it inna loose baggie..and letting it sit in your cold ass car overnight. Come back and take a whiff from the car or baggie...that skunky smell x 10 and smelled like that without cold temps..all the time...thats road kill skunk. Alot of danky strains can get close to dead skunk ass with cold overnight temps but quickly return to normal with normal air. RKS was like that all the time. And its been gone.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 23, 2017)

Some claim to have it?

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=344898

Dont know if this is the real deal? 

https://riotseeds.nl/product/heirloom-afghani-roadkill-skunk-spray-burnt-rubber-cut-s1/


----------



## mathias420 (Nov 23, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Some claim to have it?
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=344898
> 
> ...


100% snake oil! Just google riot seeds rip off and read. Its not hard to understand that anybody who wants your arm and leg for something they cannot prove to be legit is ALWAYS on the prowl for stupid people. NOBODY has the real deal...maybe Mossad.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 24, 2017)

mathias420 said:


> 100% snake oil! Just google riot seeds rip off and read. Its not hard to understand that anybody who wants your arm and leg for something they cannot prove to be legit is ALWAYS on the prowl for stupid people. NOBODY has the real deal...maybe Mossad.


You already giving up? Its from an afghani right maybe Neville know something?


----------



## since1991 (Nov 24, 2017)

Shantibaba and Nevil are rumored to have such a mega genetic library....its said withe time...patience and breeding/selection...with what they are keeping in seed/cuts/ pollen/ plants..they can pretty much recreate just about anything out there. But again its rumor and I havent the slightest how true it is. But i would have to imagine what some of them early breeding pioneers have is pretty extensive. It is also my understanding that the cannabis gene pool is not as extensive as we once liked to believe. According to recent dna sequence mapping.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 24, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Shantibaba and Nevil are rumored to have such a mega genetic library....its said withe time...patience and breeding/selection...with what they are keeping in seed/cuts/ pollen/ plants..they can pretty much recreate just about anything out there. But again its rumor and I havent the slightest how true it is. But i would have to imagine what some of them early breeding pioneers have is pretty extensive. It is also my understanding that the cannabis gene pool is not as extensive as we once liked to believe. According to recent dna sequence mapping.



They have a factory just search who is Scott blakey on youtube.


----------



## since1991 (Nov 24, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> They have a factory just search who is Scott blakey on youtube.


Yeah iam gonna check it out. Shanti has prolly the most extensive line of cannabis genetics on the planet. At least thats what ive heard. Simon from Serious Seeds has a quite a bit as well. Wish he could recreate the original ak47 and Kali Mist.n


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 24, 2017)

A couple months ago I picked up some Original Skunk from Crop King and have 3 growing now about 3 weeks old. Kept 2 seeds in reserve. Also have 2 AK47 fems from Canukseeds going along with a couple Blueberry from CK. Only 2 of the 3 I planted sprouted so I put another BB in a pot of ProMix and it came up in under 3 days with no soaking just shaking around for a bit in a sandpaper lined pill jar and directly into ProMix HP watered with a weak solution of AN 3-part.

I've got old Kali Mist a buddy bought from Marc Emery's seed bank around 2000 and some NL#5 from a different buddy who got them from the same place around that time. The Kali would give me heart palpitations and paranoia for the first 15 min or so then was a great buzz that worked well for my depression but did nothing for my arthritis. I crossed it with the NL for an easier ride that does a decent job on both conditions. The best pheno for me takes 12-14 weeks to flower out tho. Finding hi-CBD plants work best for me so have some of those going too and plan to make some crosses with the OS, BB and a few others.

I doubt my skunks will be the old ones I enjoyed back in the day but who knows.


----------



## since1991 (Nov 24, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> A couple months ago I picked up some Original Skunk from Crop King and have 3 growing now about 3 weeks old. Kept 2 seeds in reserve. Also have 2 AK47 fems from Canukseeds going along with a couple Blueberry from CK. Only 2 of the 3 I planted sprouted so I put another BB in a pot of ProMix and it came up in under 3 days with no soaking just shaking around for a bit in a sandpaper lined pill jar and directly into ProMix HP watered with a weak solution of AN 3-part.
> 
> I've got old Kali Mist a buddy bought from Marc Emery's seed bank around 2000 and some NL#5 from a different buddy who got them from the same place around that time. The Kali would give me heart palpitations and paranoia for the first 15 min or so then was a great buzz that worked well for my depression but did nothing for my arthritis. I crossed it with the NL for an easier ride that does a decent job on both conditions. The best pheno for me takes 12-14 weeks to flower out tho. Finding hi-CBD plants work best for me so have some of those going too and plan to make some crosses with the OS, BB and a few others.
> 
> I doubt my skunks will be the old ones I enjoyed back in the day but who knows.


You still got that old original Kali Mist? Non crossed?


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2017)

One of my IG buddies got an old Skunk cut last week, but it came with a non-distribution clause. It is said to be the real deal. He has to veg it out enough to take a room full of cuts, so it will be a while before he flowers. Won't really know what is what until then.

I never wish bad luck on anyone. But if one of them cuts were to make a male flower or two. . . . . .


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 24, 2017)

since1991 said:


> You still got that old original Kali Mist? Non crossed?


I only have 1 seed of that in my inventory but I'm sure I had a few more than that. It's due for an update so once I can get to that I'll know for sure. Got quite a few of the Kali x NL but they're starting to get older so need to do another seed run on those to get fresh beans plus I want to cross it with my Otto#1 then hunt for a decent CBD version of it. The Kali/NL F1s throw phenos all across the board so it wouldn't take long to get back to what is essentially the original Kali. Those take 14 weeks or more to flower out and are so textbook sativa to be easy to spot. 13-15 long, skinny, droopy fingers on each leaf. Mid-level yields of nice firm but not rock hard buds all a paler shade of green. Don't like strong nutes either so that's an early indication of a very sativa dominant plant too. Indicas suck back high nutes and just get bigger in my experience. The yields are nothing to crow about but if you can handle a real soaring cerebral high then they're just the ticket.

Unless I can find more of the original seeds then I may have lost them unless I do a colloidal silver spray on hopefully a girl from that last seed if it comes up a girl and get some fem seeds from some of her clones which will be nastily inbred and take some serious selection to get it all back. So many strains, so little time.


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 24, 2017)

too larry said:


> One of my IG buddies got an old Skunk cut last week, but it came with a non-distribution clause. It is said to be the real deal. He has to veg it out enough to take a room full of cuts, so it will be a while before he flowers. Won't really know what is what until then.
> 
> I never wish bad luck on anyone. But if one of them cuts were to make a male flower or two. . . . . .


If any of those cuts comes up part male then they all will from the same mom. I got 5 - OG#18 clones from a buddy last December and they all threw balls early into flowering tho must not have been viable as I only found 3 seeds out of the five plants and I had other strains that threw balls too in the same grow. Only a few 'nanners for the rest of the grow so wasn't a full-blown hermie. All the info is in the link in my sig.

Anybody got some Chocolate Thai? That's the strain the old Thai Sticks were supposed to be made from and I'd truly love to toke that again.  I've seen it online for sale as fems but don't like fems.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 29, 2017)

OK so are there strains that are close to rks?


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Nov 29, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> OK so are there strains that are close to rks?


Man out of all the strains I've tried in Amsterdam Lsd from Barney's and a nl5xhaze I had were the Skunkiest things I've found. The lsd reminded me of old sk#1 from sensi seeds. It had a little bit of a skunky smell and the time warp effect. The nl5xhaze had a slightly skunky smell but nothing near the old school rks. If someone had the time and area to go through thousands of plants and select and cross many generations you could come up with a weak representation. I had a sk#1 cut that was started from sensi stock circa 88 or 89. I lost it in 2005. It wasn't rks but the buzz was about as close as I've had since the mid 90's. I would think MAYBE you could search through Mr.Nice stock and work with those genetics and create a skunk but rks is dead as far as I can see. Maybe someone is sitting on some seeds out there. I certainly hope so. I know a guy in tx that has almost a 5 gallon bucket of seeds that has genetics from the early 80's up until the mid 90's. He says he's waiting until it's legal before he pops any and won't part with any of them. It makes me sad because I know there is some fire in there.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 30, 2017)

voodoosdaddy said:


> Man out of all the strains I've tried in Amsterdam Lsd from Barney's and a nl5xhaze I had were the Skunkiest things I've found. The lsd reminded me of old sk#1 from sensi seeds. It had a little bit of a skunky smell and the time warp effect. The nl5xhaze had a slightly skunky smell but nothing near the old school rks. If someone had the time and area to go through thousands of plants and select and cross many generations you could come up with a weak representation. I had a sk#1 cut that was started from sensi stock circa 88 or 89. I lost it in 2005. It wasn't rks but the buzz was about as close as I've had since the mid 90's. I would think MAYBE you could search through Mr.Nice stock and work with those genetics and create a skunk but rks is dead as far as I can see. Maybe someone is sitting on some seeds out there. I certainly hope so. I know a guy in tx that has almost a 5 gallon bucket of seeds that has genetics from the early 80's up until the mid 90's. He says he's waiting until it's legal before he pops any and won't part with any of them. It makes me sad because I know there is some fire in there.


So the rks was not grown by you hippies and there are no clones right? How come no one found a single seed?


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Nobody valued seeds back in the day.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 30, 2017)

Swami Organic Seeds has the Real Deal RKS, but for now is in a CROSS.

An original 85 Clone Only RKS female was taken to Guadalajara, over 30 years ago, Actually closer to Michoican, and Stabilized/Hybridized with a local variety to exhibit the RKS characteristics.

GAS has bred this to the 1984 clone only Blue Orca, which is a 71 Pre Soviet Kandahar x 1976 Thai Stick, with the RKS Male.

The IBL of the RKS will be available in the spring.

While still in veg, my buddies have 30 females going, and even in veg are very stinky. Not floral skunky. Funky. There is variation in the line, but am sure there are going to be some really funky buds at finish time, if the veg tells anything.

They are also really strong, compact plants with complex side branching, and very stout strong central stalks, and branches. The internode spacings on some of them are extremely close, and also has huge leaves. They start out thin, and very defined, and then exploded with size.

Very strong side branching from an early age. I use 1000w to veg, and for seedlings. They were born under 1000w.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 30, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Swami Organic Seeds has the Real Deal RKS, but for now is in a CROSS.
> 
> An original 85 Clone Only RKS female was taken to Guadalajara, over 30 years ago, Actually closer to Michoican, and Stabilized/Hybridized with a local variety to exhibit the RKS characteristics.
> 
> ...


i like what you are saying, but i have heard that before


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 30, 2017)

Believe me. I have to. I lost all my original genes to the feds in 1997. I had 1000 clones. My partner got busted for 500 clones I had made, and gave to him to grow on his 2000 acre farm in central Ky, and he turned me in, and I got charged for all of the clones, and was considered the "Mastermind" as I was the 1 that made them. Mandatory Minimum was 10-Life, and a $3,000,000 $5,000,000 Fine. "Waived" I did from 97-2001 ( 1585 days ) in federal prison, got out on supervised release, started looking again for my original 80s NEVILS Seed Bank..../Early SENSI SEEDs , Super Sativa Seed Club, SERIOUS SEEDS AK47 original genes, and found a couple, got violated in 2007 as another partner got busted, and turned me in, "Again" and I got a State Charge, which Violated my Federal Supervised Release. I pled guilty to 5-10 State, but considering my Federal Violation would be longer than what I would serve for the State, the State ran my sentence Concurrent with the Feds.

I had a Nevils 88 NL5/Hz crossed with Nevils NL1 x Pacific Northwest Hashplant x RKS/SK#1 that was pure RKS smell, and tasted like the finest Nepali hash. Ive found nothing to beat it, and it was also the best stuff I smoked since the 70s, let alone being able to grow it under lights. And I also frgot to mention, it was DONE in 43 days, after light flip. BUt was not a big producer. Big time Sativa buzz, that many swore I put drugs in it. Theres a reason they call marijuana a drug, and this strain was 1 of those representations.

I went back and did from all of 2007-All of 2009. I did 1050 days.

Started looking again, when I got out in 2009, Ive still been looking and IMHO, have found what I'm looking for.

Ive also found the Original Heirloom.. NL1 x PNW/Hashplant... Coastal Seeds has this at JamesBeanCompany, but is at the moment sold out.

Nevils 88 release NL5/Hz

In the spring Swami will have the IBL RKS, but in reality the Blue Orca Side of his, may be as good or a better strain vs the NL1/PNW HP. But both will be best.

I also found Nevils 88 release of the G13 x Hashplant in the Hazeman/NDN Guy genes that were obtained from Nevil.

Swami also has a polyhybrid that contains the Original Kali Mist.









*Kali Mist x Burmese/Cherry Bomb F2*
Is currently Available
*Name Of Type:*
Kali Mist x Burmese/Cherry Bomb F2

*Breeding Information:*
First release Kali Mist female pollinated with the only existing Mr Greengene’s Burmese/Cherry Bomb male.

*Known Phenotypes:*
Kali Mist and Cherry Bomb dominated phenotypes, some expressions with a bit more Burmese seem to be more exotic.

*Growth Characteristics:*
Fast growing plants that stretch extensively.

*Scent:*
Sweet exotic incense, spice, cotton candy.

*Appearance:*
Classic sativa with the ‘monkey fist’ Cherry Bomb expressions that Mr Greengenes bred in to the Maui line.

*Effect of smoking:*
Soaring, inebriating, and sometime psychedelically incapacitating.

*Flowering Times:*
65 - 80 days

*Breeder’s Notes:*
Very potent and exotic expressions to be found in this line.

The Kali Mist mother in this Swami Organic Seed hybrid was the first release Kali Mist, which by all accounts is the one of the best ‘feel good’ sativas available today. Women particularly enjoy the effects from the Kali.

I acquired the V.I.S.C. Burmese x Mr Greengenes Cherry Bomb seeds from Mr Greengenes himself who had done the cross to the Burmese. I found only one male from the seeds and used it to pollinate this Kali Mist.

Very fruity sweet sandalwood incense smoke followed by an incapacitating inebriation. No ceiling on most expressions, and slightly psychedelic, this sativa is not for the light smoker in much the same manner any higher quality sativa may be for some individuals.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 30, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Believe me. I have to. I lost all my original genes to the feds in 1997. I had 1000 clones. My partner got busted for 500 clones I had made, and gave to him to grow on his 2000 acre farm in central Ky, and he turned me in, and I got charged for all of the clones, and was considered the "Mastermind" as I was the 1 that made them. Mandatory Minimum was 10-Life, and a $3,000,000 $5,000,000 Fine. "Waived" I did from 97-2001 ( 1585 days ) in federal prison, got out on supervised release, started looking again for my original 80s NEVILS Seed Bank..../Early SENSI SEEDs , Super Sativa Seed Club, SERIOUS SEEDS AK47 original genes, and found a couple, got violated in 2007 as another partner got busted, and turned me in, "Again" and I got a State Charge, which Violated my Federal Supervised Release. I pled guilty to 5-10 State, but considering my Federal Violation would be longer than what I would serve for the State, the State ran my sentence Concurrent with the Feds.
> 
> I had a Nevils 88 NL5/Hz crossed with Nevils NL1 x Pacific Northwest Hashplant x RKS/SK#1 that was pure RKS smell, and tasted like the finest Nepali hash. Ive found nothing to beat it, and it was also the best stuff I smoked since the 70s, let alone being able to grow it under lights. And I also frgot to mention, it was DONE in 43 days, after light flip. BUt was not a big producer. Big time Sativa buzz, that many swore I put drugs in it. Theres a reason they call marijuana a drug, and this strain was 1 of those representations.
> 
> ...



i am so sorry anyone has to do time for a plant, it's fucking asinine...


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Dec 1, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Swami Organic Seeds has the Real Deal RKS, but for now is in a CROSS.
> 
> An original 85 Clone Only RKS female was taken to Guadalajara, over 30 years ago, Actually closer to Michoican, and Stabilized/Hybridized with a local variety to exhibit the RKS characteristics.
> 
> ...


What do you have to say about the (Northern lights#5 x nevilles haze) also does swami have any email? Coastalseeds NL1 x PNW/Hashplant whats the name of the strain?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Yes. [email protected]

You need to send a Seed Request. He will send a seed list, and the Email will come to you like that.

NL1 x PNW Hashplant is called... Puck Yeah. Its sold out at the moment.

While I haven't personally smoked this version of the NL5/Hz... Yet, I have smoked the BOH, and its off the charts, especially since my buddy only had 1 plant. Its a very powerful Euphoric Happy smoke, and very long lasting. This pheno makes you want to do nothing except st around, talk, and listen to music.

Swami assures me it is as good, or better than it ever was, and STILL comes with Nevils Original Warning.
My buddy is getting ready to start 50 more BOH seeds TODAY.

My other friend has 8 of the NL5/Hz going and it is also really frosted, is a bigger producing plant, and many don't like it because its so strong. Very close internode spacings on many of them. Very fast growing, Strong Structure. The best 1 has huge Baseball Bat buds, that are super frosted, but will probably go 75-90 days. He has another 1 in veg, even better than this 1, but he hasn't seen the bud set, and resin production yet. It was the biggest, fastest growing plant. He originally thought it would be a male, and it didn't show until he put it into 12 hours dark. Vegged 2.5 months, and didn't show, but showed very quickly once it was in 12/12. Its now Revegged, and he took 30 cuts of it.

I'm going to get an oz of the Blue Orca Haze today. It was probably taken a bit early, 10 days maybe.. but is frosted all to heck, and the plant even packed more on after most of the buds were cut off. Some were left, as he will reveg the plant, and is 1 reason he took it a bit early. The resin comes in waves from this plant. Just when you think its produced all the resin its going to, it seemingly adds trichomes, noticeably, overnight. Id say it put on 10% more on the buds that were left by the next day after the plant was cut. Next time, he will let it go longer, as he wont be afraid of killing the mother, as he took 15 cuts, and will be big enough to be flowered in 1 week.


----------



## mathias420 (Dec 2, 2017)

Here is my take on what has happened to the RKS. Through the 80's and 90's a specific group of people (Mossad) were allowed to grow marijuana and sell in order to fund clandestine operation's in the middle east. These people don't like competition and knew that they would have it, so they produced a variety that would smell so loud that the police could easily find competitors grows. What they didn't know is that this Terpene/Thiol they created gave the marijuana a super effect without a ceiling or quickly built tolerance...right away these Jews understood that this was a BIG mistake! Profits would increase if people needed to smoke more to reach their personal enjoyment stage! the one hitter quitter must be culled! now all we have is a watered down version of the real deal rks, you can get the faint hint of it from many varieties but never the full flavor. You don't have to look hard to see that 90% of Washington's Recreational Marijuana stores are owned by JEWS! and that is why their is no home growing allowed, because those fucks love a good monopoly!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 2, 2017)

?peace:

The "TERM" Skunk has been around since at least the 60s- very early 70s.



HothouseFlowers,
"'Skunk' was initially a name for a strong smelling line of hybridised and acclimatised Pure Sativas grown in California by the Mother Earth communes in the mid to late 60s. These were all South American lines in the genetic mix."
BOEL marketed crops sold as Skunk prior to 1970..enterprising seed dealers utillised the names to reflect el primo products of the day, just as happens now.."


----------



## bottletoke (Dec 2, 2017)

ubc chemo is the closest that I have found to the original skunk strain, it just stinks. there are lots of fakes but can still be found in these parts.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Dec 4, 2017)

Is cheese from this strain aswell?


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 4, 2017)

There's an old post somewhere on this forum where Neville said:



> If u take an afgS and cross it with an afgT you'll find wat you're looking for....soon or later throw backs will pop up. Meaning if u cross the devil with ASH or devil with nordle you'll find it.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/who-has-the-stinkest-road-kill-skunk.605414/page-2


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Is cheese from this strain aswell?


UK Cheese is a Skunk pheno.


----------



## charface (Dec 4, 2017)

Just stop, it's gone. 
But if you find it message me


----------



## mathias420 (Dec 4, 2017)

You want to see what RKS looked like? if you can get ahold of a copy of the movie The Money Tree 1992 you will see it growing all over the place...you will also notice Jews made the movie, haha another Mossad operation right in the publics face and nobody lifted an eye and noticed...ask yourself this, in all of the Hollywood made movies about marijuana have any of them used the real deal?...NOPE. Propajuana is all they ever use.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2017)

I grew out a pack of Sensi Seeds Skunk #1 back in 1994 and I don't recall it smelling very RKS in the least.
It was more sweet and skunky, but the high was great! 10 weeks to finish, shitty yield, and a spider mite magnet. 
They were also very temperamental with the nutes I used @ the time, Eco Grow powder. They may have been the first Cal/Mag whore, heavy feeder, I grew. 
If I were to grow something similar today, I still wouldn't keep it.

I did grow out some bag seed collected from a particularly dank bag of Matanuska Thunder Fuck, a few years prior, up in the Ak. A friend and I grew them outdoors, within the bounderies of the Tualip Indian rez of Washington State.
One plant in particular, stunk of skunk to epic proportions. 
It was so frosty we dubbed it snow bud, no relation to any famous Snow Bud. We hauled her in the first week of October and that was that.

Looking back I think there may be a connection between RKS and the MTF of Alaska. 
MTF stunk of skunk to high heaven, and would cripple you with a soaring high then leave you sore from laughter. It was nothing like the ATF peddled by the Dutch as such.


----------



## mathias420 (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah that was about the same time i grew out a pack of sams skunk #1. I drove to Vancouver bc from Seattle and went to W.Hastings area seeds shops and picked the seeds up thinking it was what i was buying around town in Seattle, turned out too be crap light sweet smell and it didn't get ya very blazed. When i was 18 i lived in SF on upper Haight i picked up a bag from some kid at panhandle park and fuck it stunk like skunk spray was lime green nuggets and had 2 perfect seeds in a nug. I decided i am going to grow them out and jumped on the BART to go to a grow store i looked up in Berkley got a small 400wt hps and grew out those 2 plants, when finished even though it was about a week early it still stunk like a skunk sprayed in our apt....that was the first time i ever grew weed.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2017)

mathias420 said:


> Yeah that was about the same time i grew out a pack of sams skunk #1. I drove to Vancouver bc from Seattle and went to W.Hastings area seeds shops and picked the seeds up thinking it was what i was buying around town in Seattle, turned out too be crap light sweet smell and it didn't get ya very blazed. When i was 18 i lived in SF on upper Haight i picked up a bag from some kid at panhandle park and fuck it stunk like skunk spray was lime green nuggets and had 2 perfect seeds in a nug. I decided i am going to grow them out and jumped on the BART to go to a grow store i looked up in Berkley got a small 400wt hps and grew out those 2 plants, when finished even though it was about a week early it still stunk like a skunk sprayed in our apt....that was the first time i ever grew weed.


That's awesome! I never made the trip up to Vancouver for seeds, a few friends did, though.

The ex old lady and I flew to Amsterdam, stayed a few days in the Dam, toured the city and bought seeds from Sensi seeds;
Mazari-sharif
Skunk #1
Northern Lights
Early Skunk
Silver Haze
They searched us down to our skivies at customs, but luckily she hid them really well.


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 13, 2017)

I am finally getting a pack of the skunk#18 via thenaturefarm. Hopefully in a few months I will have some worthy skunk going.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 17, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I'm at day 35 flower for HSO -Vienna Skunk, it's supposed to be a real deal skunk, I don't smell and really skunky smells yet but it does look like it is going to be a fast finisher..
> View attachment 4074842


thanks, kept us updated


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 17, 2018)

This is one of eastys ( @eastcoastmo ) crosses i'm growing using the parents of skunk crossed with Shit. not the real deal but interesting and old skool whist being new..lol.
Stem rub is a nice pungent sweetish piss smell. And yes I had a few problems and its not the best example of a healthy plant but I thought id post none the less. I recon there will be some gold in eastys crosses if someone spent the time to pheno hunt.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> This is one of eastys ( @eastcoastmo ) crosses i'm growing using the parents of skunk crossed with Shit. not the real deal but interesting and old skool whist being new..lol.
> Stem rub is a nice pungent sweetish piss smell. And yes I had a few problems and its not the best example of a healthy plant but I thought id post none the less. I recon there will be some gold in eastys crosses if someone spent the time to pheno hunt.
> View attachment 4074918


The Skunk X Shit/Skunk was the best tasting of those crosses that I grew. But the Poly Shunk 1.5 from Easty {Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Shit/Skunk} is rocking my world. Sister had been talking it up so much, BIL even ask for a hit of it. And he very rarely smokes anything but his own stuff.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> The Skunk X Shit/Skunk was the best tasting of those crosses that I grew. . . . . . . . . . .


Speak of the Devil. This afternoon I had grabbed a couple of random bags of smoke to replenish my work stash. One was Rotten Stinking Bastard, but I couldn't see the label on the other. I just broke them out for a safety meeting, and the other bag was the Skunk X Shit/Skunk. Only a little over a 1/4 ounce, but I had thought I was out.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> The Skunk X Shit/Skunk was the best tasting of those crosses that I grew. But the Poly Shunk 1.5 from Easty {Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Shit/Skunk} is rocking my world. Sister had been talking it up so much, BIL even ask for a hit of it. And he very rarely smokes anything but his own stuff.


I have some seeds of the TK Cookies x Nightcap x Shit/Skunk. May have to put a couple down next round.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> I just broke them out for a safety meeting


That's the best kind of safety meeting.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 23, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> That's the best kind of safety meeting.


lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 23, 2018)

OldMedUser said:


> That's the best kind of safety meeting.


Indeed


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 23, 2018)

Subbed

So is shorelineogs the closest to skunk spray ?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 23, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Is this bullshit? https://riotseeds.nl/product/heirloom-afghani-roadkill-skunk-spray-burnt-rubber-cut-s1/


$500, 2 in stock


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Its a rip off. They have 2 left. Better hurry and get them.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Its a rip off. They have 2 left. Better hurry and get them.


I have to disagree with you on that one.
Friend of mine on Facebook runs Riot gear. And he gave him some testers with this , as a hybrid.
Looked very nice, and he told me it is the real deal skunk, straight up roadkill, nothing but skunk spray ammonia.

If it's what you are looking for, it might be worth a try?


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 23, 2018)

I gues 500 would be ok if it was real deal but still id rather beg someone for a clone then spend 500 on seeds lol


----------



## charface (Jan 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I gues 500 would be ok if it was real deal but still id rather beg someone for a clone then spend 500 on seeds lol


If it were real deal. 
10,000 would be more than fair.
Whoever finds it first is gonna be rich. 
Thats what tells me its not it. 
Too cheap. Lol


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 23, 2018)

look into R2 strain bout as close as I have smelt in long time, getawaymountian has a good rep of it


----------



## greg nr (Jan 23, 2018)

someone posted this up in another thread. You might try these guys; seems he has an original here.


----------



## charface (Jan 23, 2018)

greg nr said:


> someone posted this up in another thread. You might try these guys; seems he has an original here.


My guess is he is much more reliable source of infirmation than me but. That thing looks nothing like what my uncle grew out.
I get that he is taking cuttings but
What my uncle grew that I knew as skunk back then was a hard indica that's what surprised me when I started seeing all these sativa ish skunks. 

Im guessing there was more than 1 variety back then that carried that aroma. Skunk sprayed a christmas tree

Again Im not doubting this guy one bit. 
Just trying to make sense of my memory vs what Im seeing.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 23, 2018)

*The following marijuana and weed seed suppliers
have earned their place on our scam blacklist. 
We do not recommend buying marijuana seeds 
or 420 related products from any of these vendors.
*




*We Hate Rip-Offs!!! *
*In that vein, I want to save others 
from being taken advantage 
of, or ripped-off by vendor
marijuana and 420 scams or 
merchant promises online.
*
* It's about time somebody took a stand
against being ripped off.



They all think... 
"What are we going to do? Call the police?"

Well, we can do better than that - 
We can hurt them in their wallet 
& reputation with your help!
*

* The reason we are providing this list is to protect our users from marijuana seed scams, cannabis rip-offs, or lies and bad business online. *
We have had direct and personal negative experience with these seed suppliers and marijuana related vendors. We provide enough detail to allow you to make your own purchasing decisions based upon the listed facts. We recommend our trusted, tried and true Merchants - If you send any of these blacklisted vendors your money, you are at risk of losing that money.

*These businesses have proven
they WILL take advantage of you.*

*FYI - Yes, we informed each one of these
Merchants of their nomination
(in advance) with absolutely zero response.*

* DO NOT BUY 420 Blacklist*

* truenorthseedbank.com* *Lawbreakers & Scammers
True North Seed Bank
buyrealmarijuana.com* *Scamming EVERYONE
DO NOT BUY
SuperCloset.com* *Sold their products to customers we sent to them and refused to pay us our referral fees as agreed. *
*Unethical & Dishonest
Budtender18
Budman* * Budtender18 @gmail or hushmail
Began trusted, turned BAD* 
*Riot Seeds* * Many Complaints*


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jan 23, 2018)

Whats the scoop on true north?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 23, 2018)

#1. RKS is a Phenotype. 1 of several.

#2 There ARE 2 people That Are Known to have the ORIGINAL GENETICS that "Contain" the RKS Pheno.

NOT counting Swami.

Swamis version was a Real 1985 RKS Pheno, that was found in 1985.

This cut was taken to near Guadalajara Mexico over 30 years ago, Hybridized, and Stabilized/IBL for the RKS Pheno. I cant tell you if the whole IBL of this is straight RKS, and could possibly the Mexican pheno used in the stabilization process.

Its well known among the Nor Cal community that guy nicknamed UNCLE FESTER is responsible for the Original RKS genetics.

This is NOT the same Uncle Fester the Bomb Maker, who wrote books. Hells Angel Fester may have made Meth, but still isn't the same person. That guy is 60, or less. Real Uncle Fester would be 80+. I think he was born in 35-38

Uncle Fester was a Psychology Professor in the early 60s and turned HELLS ANGEL in the mid 60s. His place in Nor Cal was known to the Angels, and others as The Farm. I'm betting many of his genetics came from BOEL.

Original Sk1... Also known as SK18 and was previously mentioned by an earlier poster that he had beans from The Nature Farm Genetics.

These ARE the Real Uncle Fester Sk18 IBL. It harbors the RKS, but also has the Cheese pheno, and others lurking about.

These genes came from Master Thai.

Master Thai is Uncle Festers Nephew. Master Thai calls it OG Skunk #1.

Nor Cal community is mad at MT for ripping people off, and not keeping his word.

So The Nature Farm Genetics also has the Original, and released it but is now sold out, and wont be back until late this year, or next year.

Also the Swami Blue Orca x RSK will probably have RKS phenos, but you would have to look for them.

I had 20 of them going, but had to kill them at 2.5 weeks because of an erratic partner. But they had a very high end terpene smell, that was much different than the Blue Orca Haze, I also had going. Whether they would be RKS, I know not, but there should be some.

I believe the Uncle Fester 1969 Sk18 IBL has around 20% RKS.


HEres what an RKS Leaf looks like.

I believe the RKS are more often Double Serrated. Some of the other phenos are not DS. Also not every serration is DS.

DS is indicative of region of origin. Mainly India, Nepal, Afghanistan








1969 Skunk#18 IBL Open Pollination- Original Skunk#1

2/3 Sativa 1/3 Indica

*These are Original Skunk#1 line derived from 1969 stock via Inbred line, passed to Thai after his uncles passing In Eureka, CA. Pre Skunkman Skunk#1. And also go by a few other handles, Such as Uncle Festers Skunk#18 IBL(from the keeper), Professor Beatnik Skunk#18 IBL, Hells Angels Skunk, Cali Skunk, we choose one truer to form being 69′ Skunk#18 IBL which is when these Skunk seeds were said to be derived from. *

Number 5 and number 7 female are the RKS leaners from our open pollination run and will be hunted down further, they are included in this open pollination release. Id say the RKS pops up in 20% of the expression. The number 20 male was dead on Match to the 5 female so something to keep in mind very animal musk scented with good acrid chemical touches. Number 5 female was tops in the true bouquet and super musky acrid chemical eye and nose burning skunk musk funk, dead on, and then theres the other great males were present. Extremely pungent onion chemical fuel male Number 20, and the frostiest sativa dominant number 8 had the Cheese musk heavy as well on a totally different build highly on 7 female but more animal musk on the aged cheese funk.

Number 2 is raw white onion chemical and the dankest rich soil humus as rich as any ground coffee but not coffee. Stout hybrid 50/50 look. Has was i call “Onion” tail leaf. Early on she is pure raw white onion chemical. Very acrid and then it evens out by finish into a wonderful bouquet. Heavily double serrated individual. Very quality plant with extremely thick cola formations. A good 10-11 week flower. Yield is high. Calyx to leaf ratio is low. Node spacing is tight.

Number 5 Female Afghani Dominant heavy “stretch” monocola look. Old Musky acrid chemical eye and nose burning skunk musk funk. Elongated Claw reaching leaf, golfball ghani stature and very Acrid. Purple leaf and darker Skunk look. Half Double Serrated type individual. Yield is high. Calyx to leaf ratio was average compared to the other phenos. Node spacing is average.

Number 7 female. Purer mexi sativa expression. “Chemical Spray” dominant. She is pure burning acrid chemical strong as Trinity in her chemical burn and it doesnt let up. Stomach churn, nose and eyes burn. They have true linger and permeating quality and its inside the plants grease, not just the flower scent. Full plant double serrations. A good 12 week plus flower with early Mexi scents heavy. Elmers glue trichome, extreme calyx and very tight dense build. Yield is above average. Calyx to leaf ratio is low. Node spacing is average.

Number 9 female is colgate trash juice, damn near rotten scope mouthwash. Stout hybrid 50/50 look. Green Acrid Chemical astringent with a touch of rotten rubber. Not pleasant stomach churn quality. A good 12 week flower. Yield is above average. Calyx to leaf ratio is low. Node spacing is average.

Number 10 female is brand new vinyl, clear bouncie ball rubber and pure chemical terpenes. Sativa, Colombian dominant Mexi extreme Calyx stack Pheno. Extreme dense and caked with pure goop. Fully double serrated individual. Yield is above average. Calyx to leaf ratio is low. Node spacing is tight for her 12 week flower.

Number 11 Female, and Number 14, are on the cheese path and each is highly acrid chemical on top of that funk.

11 being that yellow auto interior foam insulation, dead on and super tasty, if you like those sweet chemical noses. Also huge football buds. The plant was extreme thin leaf double serrated sativa. Of all the females she was the biggest throw down, least tight nug structure but still absolutely dripping and a huge kief producer. Extreme coloration. By finish she was that same profile auto interior foam, with an added black hash burn finish extremely reminiscent of the 89′ Uk Cheese just more chemical oriented. Calyx to leaf ratio extremely low. Node spacing average.

Number 14 being the truly gamey animal chemical cheese funk. Stout hybrid look and one of the frostiest of the group And thats saying something. Good classic noses to this gal at points where astringent bleaches, to onion chem spray, and finishing on the final profile once dry. A good 12 week plus flower. Calyx to leaf ratio is quite low. Node spacing is average.



*These are pre release. Keepers selected from a 4 pack seed run and repopulated. Felt this is something needed doing with the current focus on Skunk1 genetic but also the Fact of the originator of these seeds ripping folks off and not keeping his word to many members in our community for no reason whatsoever, especially when his genetic selection is solid.*

*He is Master Thai Organic Seed garden and our open pollination recreation was never to harm but rather to preserve the experience for everyone. This is his uncles line, preserved via seed stock and kept mother for us to enjoy and thats what i intend for all, not to rip anyone off like where these originate. Like i always say, we let the genetic speak. *

*So there is a few underlying circumstances that have lead me to give you the same shot that I have for Magic. The Main is because it is what the genetic and the plant derserves and so do you.*

*So Please, ENJOY!*

*The Nature Farmer*


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 23, 2018)

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f149/riot-seeds-gage-green-seeds-30340/


Another well respected member being duped by Riot.....


Originally Posted by Heath Robinson
Burger Boss,

you seem to be missing the point, You or I have no way of knowing what the plant looks like that riot seeds is using because he hasn't shown us! how do you know the mother plant he used is even purple?.

I gave Matthew some black rose seeds because he told me he was starting up a medical canna collective so naturally I gave him the seeds, if I had known he was going to use them to create crosses to sell then I wouldn't have give them him.

The images were used without my permission and there is no information on any of the seedbanks where his seeds are listed or up for sale that the images are of my plants. Unsuspecting buyers would look at the pictures and presume that they were buying the plant in the image description.

Unfortunately they are buying crosses that may or may not have some Black rose in it.

so I will say it again

Riot Seeds Fuckberry it is actually a pic of my Black Rose complete with my watermark! and Riot seeds were calling it Fuckberry

Riot Seeds Blood Rose again a different pic of my Black Rose complete with my watermark! and Riot seeds were calling it Blood Rose

Riot Seeds Sid Vicious is a pic of the Cannabiogen Seeds Sandstorm and Riot seeds are calling it Sid Vicious

Riot Seeds Double Black Doja is a pic from one of my 2006 threads of a Black Russian! and Riot seeds are calling it Double Black Doja



so if you or Matthew think that showing someone elses strain and renaming it is a good way of creating a good name in the canna community then so be it, but when people who have paid good money grow out these "crosses" and find they are nothing like the description dont say I didnt warn you! 

keep it green

Heath

Menu


----------



## RichRoots (Jan 23, 2018)

My Old Man recently came across a son of a breeder. His Old Man was breeder for 40+ years way, way up north in Ontario. He passed away so his son had to get rid of everything he had. He traded him some flowers for seeds. I told him to try to get everything he had just in case there was something special. 

I did manage to get some packs of "Skunk", "Skunk F2" & a "Skunk x Haze". 
Fingers crossed on finding Pepe LePew.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> #1. RKS is a Phenotype. 1 of several.
> 
> #2 There ARE 2 people That Are Known to have the ORIGINAL GENETICS that "Contain" the RKS Pheno.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all this info.
Where did you get this from??
Also what about the skunk that was not grown in Cali, but back in the Northeast, and Kentucky?
I read some articles very long ago on skunk in northern California, and there were many different phenos, from that skunk to sweeter, even floral. I hear of one called Cherry blossom.

Swami, says that his RKS x Guatemalan doesn't show much skunk as of yet, but hope he can bring it out? I like his stuff, as my BOH's are very frosty, dense dark green, and all have a light similar scent. Very good potency and a very complete high. The Kahuna x Cherry Bomb, same, very dense, frosty, dark green rocks, better scent that the BOH, 
Only thing is, I think Swami breeds for genetic preservation, and dense frosty potent. But not for flavor as much.

Riot seeds may have some shady shit, don't know, never ordered from him. But his genetics always interested me. My Facebook friend documented his grow, and told me about the results. That's all i'm conveying to you folks.
I don't know for sure, as I am not there to sample his grow, so just going by what he pm'd me.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 23, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Maybe riot has some good stuff but he's a very shady dude. He got caught using Heath Robinson's pictures for some of the strains he was selling. So your buddy grew this strain?


Facebook friend, not a real friend. But I have seen many of his grows, and he seems pretty on it.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 23, 2018)

In my neck of the woods. East Ky, the earliest genetics I know of came from Meigs County Ohio.

Those genetics, came from California.

The stinkiest stuff I ever got a hold of as what was allegedly a South Indian crossed with RKS. It came from Meigs in 76. After 83, I never saw any stinky skunk again.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 23, 2018)

greg nr said:


> someone posted this up in another thread. You might try these guys; seems he has an original here.


I love listening to him. True legend. Last couple minutes was real interesting.

Cheers for posting.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 23, 2018)

I dont think i posted here yet but apologies if I did.

I just got 2packs of ‘86RKS from the AlaskanCannabis Cache. Hope theyre the realdeal, I think Ill do an open pollination on all 20.

Heres what the guy I bought em off said. And I have confirmed that James does in fact run the AlaskanCannabis Cache.

‘Oh yes, do you know James Schenk?
He owns the alaskan cannabis cache in ketchikan
Gave up the traders after a bunch of vendors started reporting him left and right..anyways the beans originally came from him, he breeds old school strains like rks. This one was bred from original 86 seed stock he collected back in the 80s from california. No S1s or BXS or anything like that”


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Craigson said:


> I dont think i posted here yet but apologies if I did.
> 
> I just got 2packs of ‘86RKS from the AlaskanCannabis Cache. Hope theyre the realdeal, I think Ill do an open pollination on all 20.
> 
> ...



As the years go by, and weed becomes more accepted/legal, its hard telling who has some of this old stuff hoarded up.

Dominion Seed Company has some hybrids of SSSC Sk1, and Skelly Hashplant

Granny Skunk
VA Afghani x Skelly/SSSC Sk1.

Dominion Skunk
VA Chem91 x SSSC Sk1 x Skelly x SSSC Sk1.

Coastal Seeds has
Heirloom NL1 x Skelly/ called Puck Yeah. Skelly cut is also called. PUCK.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2018)

I grew out dutch passions skunk #1 back in 2002 and trust me, your neighbor down the block knew you had skunk. Literally that stupidest smelling weed I've grown. I had a dinafem power kush which was just a strong skunk pheno they called kush and it also stunk hard enough to stink your clothes up.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> I have some seeds of the TK Cookies x Nightcap x Shit/Skunk. May have to put a couple down next round.


I only had one female Poly Shunk 1 {TKC X NC X Sh/Sk} and it melted down, so not sure if it would have been header than the PS 1.5. But I did make some IBL seeds, so I will find out this year.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 4, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-future-holds-bright-light.958131/

For everyone looking for the true, old school, one and only Road Kill Skunk, please check out my thread.

It has been here hiding in the hills of the Appalachias now for ages, deep in the rural Eastern Ky hills and hollers... In my particular region.

There is an old man whom lives around here, him and his family and circle of growers closely affiliated with the Cornbread Mafia had brought it into Kentucky in the mid to late 70s, from where it made its way in across the US/Mexico border.

I wasn't in the game in the 70s, but I know for a fact it has been here since the late 80s, I can confirm that.

In the early 90s, Afghan flooded into the bluegrass hard and heavy. It was faster than skunk which meant farmers could get their crops in sooner which meant an earlier yearly salary, expressed so many phenotypes ranging from almost a dead on road kill smell (but not hardly) to sweet fruity musk, had amazing yields, grew short and bushy and you never found an Afghan phenotype that didn't have good knock out potency, back then anyway...

So here is what happened. This is where the true Road Kill which honestly has zero Afghan relations, got burried so deeply and forgotten.

The real deal, true roadkill skunk is a rotten, nasty, stomach turning, stinky little dirty whore. That's just that and there will never be a sweet note to be found in any of the small variety of phenotypes. The Kentucky skunk had got so many people busted, so many crops got reaped, so many people could not take her out in public due to the extreme pungent odors she put out. You could/can smell this shit from a hundreds of feet away and it was virtually impossible to get away with it once LEO stepped up their game.

That is why it lost, not because it was weak or because it lacked yeilds or anything along those lines, but because in an outlaw state, which at the time all states was outlaw states, you just can't grow the shit and get away with it.

When Afghan made drop in the 90s, everyone replaced the skunk for that very reason, mainly security and stealth purposes. The Afghan on a normal landrace run, would be ready to harvest between mid September to early/mid Octoberish. The Roadkill on the other hand, would run people past the first frosts of the year, into mid October to mid November.

Now here is where people think true road kill has "Afghan Origins"... We had found that in the Afghan Landrace seeds you would find many different phenos... Some really did reek almost as bad as the roadkill... Smelled like a little burnt rubber mixed with skunk spray and sweet chicken shit spread out about the corn and soybean fields. Some phenos smelled like musty soured gym socks and almost all the Afghan always has a sweet back ground note to it, even if it is very sickening sweet. The true road kill, does not, NEVER. It was brought into the states smuggled over the us/Mexico border back in the early 70s possibly even 1969... But didn't really start spreading until the mid 70s. This is why people that have actually had true experience with the real road kill will tell you it is NOT afghan, contrary to belief of a lot of folks. It is likely a Mexican, Colombian, or even south American strain.

When I see people claim they have a road kill with big broad indica leaves, I laugh to myself because I know that's not true. It has skinny narrow leaves most usually with double serrations and long fingers. The plant is very lime green in color and in the sun can flash a bluish green color, as you walk by it. The plant grows medium to tall and has great yeilds, although some phenos can be a little lower yielding. You will always get a straight punch to the face of fresh rotten skunk spray, that will never fail to make you gag. I have never smelled here once in her wet or dry form that she did not make my eyes water and even though I love the smell of skunks driving down the road, it still turns my stomach. Never once have I ever or heard from those who have tried it, claimed anything sweet from it. Its like this... If you put a man in a room, blindfold him. Take a bag with a freshly killed dead skunk and the opposite bag with a fresh or even dry couple of ounces of this stuff and tell him to tell you which is which, he cannot and will not be able to do this. I promise.

I have finally got access to a small pill bottle of seeds from the old man. He had been sick the last couple of years and had been out of the game. His newest batch of seeds, he threw me the bottle and was happy to just be alive. I have never been so blessed to have them and it might be a good thing I did because I have big plans.

I plan to save the true road kill that in most places is already extinct. That is what sparked my interest in this whole thing to begin with, reading a long the forums seeing all of these people spend all of this money and try so hard to obtain the real thing. I have even seen people say that it is non existent now and truly long gone. That's when I had enough, and decided to in some way, some how, bring it back.

So my plans are, to take a quarter of those seeds from the bottle, plant them and let them open pollinate each other to get the numbers and somehow get them out to the public.

I hope to do this in the spring or by next fall at the latest.

I will document it on here, show the few phenos that exist and go from there. So basically, I am just getting started on the whole thing.

Also... As rare as this Kentucky Roadkill is, in my opinion obviously the rarest strain left in existence, I plan to do some cross breeding as well with selected phenos.

I have the Skva chem 91, the confirmed cut by Chemdog, which is also quiet rare. I think it would be nice to cross it over to the road kill. I think that would be an amazing, rare hit.

But for further info on this Kentucky Roadkill, please check out the link I posted in the beginning of this post.

Some will read this, and frown in disbelief, or this may interest some. Honestly, with the frustration that comes along with the never ending loss while searching the road kill, I wouldn't believe it either. From the looks a of it, people are bending over backwards trying to find it. 

But I can guarantee, once the time comes and the moment is right, when these finally make it out there, you guys will thank me for it... I'm not here to raise hopes and slam them down I'm here to save the true Road Kill Skunk... I am not a breeder by any means, breeding is new to me and I am in the process of learning. There are tons of people on here that could school me and I will admit that. But what I do know is fact, is we do have the roadkill here in Ky, that I know for a fact people are looking for, and I have the key to open a whole new door in the search for it. Just keep an eye out, she will be abundant in the near future.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 5, 2018)

Real Deal RKS was originally made by Uncle Fester Hells Angels Club 81 in the 60s.

It DOES have Broad Leaf in it, but is only 1/3 of the mix.

The Nature Farm Genetics does have the original genetics, from the original breeder, who dided a couple years back, and left his nephew, Master Thai, and a few others the genetics to carry on. Master Thai went back on his word, and is basically kicked out of the Nor Cal community, and is retiring. Hes in his 70s.

Uncle Fester was born in the mid 1930s, and was a college Psyc professor in the early 60s, and turned Hells Angel in the mid 60s, and is also associated with.

Ken Kesey, BOEL, Jerry Garcia/Dead, Leary,,,, Abbie Hoffman, and a host of others.

This stuff is also the original stuff sam the ratman/skunkman who was busted, ratted out, Sacred Seeds, and was working for the DEA stole the genetics out of the garbage can, that the DEA left in the garbage for him to get. Along with plants with rootballs still intact.

He then took this to Holland, and bred the RKS OUT of it, by using what I I believe I read was Sweettooth, and was gone by 1985.

RKS is also just 1 phenotype. Others are Cheese, and others. Several Others with the original genetics.

SWAMI will have a Selected Cut of RKS IBL that was stabilized from a 1985 cut that was taken to Guadalajara over 30 years ago, and stabilized to IBL. I'm sure it will also probably have some variation.

Also not saying others haven't preserved in some way these genes, as I know they have, along with others.

As weed becomes legal, stuff that was in the closet will make its way back to being known its still around.
I for sure remember RKS in Ky. I'm in E Ky, but my buddy got ratted out in the 80s, and lost it.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 5, 2018)

Also. 

ALL Drug Varieties of Cannabis are INDICA. Columbian, Thai, Mexican?? ALL Drug Cultivars originated in Eurasia. From Iran-China. Columbian, Mex ect, are Narrow Leaf Cultivars. But are still Indica.

Its classified as Broad Leaf, and Narrow Leaf. The Sythicians/Iranians, are the first documented to use weed for recreation/intoxication. They probably got it from neighboring Afghanistan.

In the 60s when weed was legal, and state sponsored, and accepted in Nepal, the KING declared a state of emergency for cannabis.

Since the 50s, Beatniks, and Hippies went there, and eventually smoked up all the local varieties, ( NRROW LEAF ) and had to IMPORT BROAD LEAF, which was considered inferior, but finishes faster was imported, and hybridized with the local Broad Leaf. Thus polluting the gene pool.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Real Deal RKS was originally made by Uncle Fester Hells Angels Club 81 in the 60s.
> 
> It DOES have Broad Leaf in it, but is only 1/3 of the mix.
> 
> ...


I am not sure about SWAMI ?
I tried his BOH and Kahuna x Cherry Maui, and I just wasn't that impressed.
The Hawaiian was not even close to good Hawaiian strains that I have smoked numerous times in the past. Flavor was bland. Nice looking crystalline buds, but Hawaiianis about flavor and potent up happy vibe. Was not in there.
BOH again nice crystalline buds, good potency, but lacking flavor, and would not consider this the best smoke I have smoked, but his description.
So I am not sure if he really has the skunk or not?
But I wouldn't bet the farm.
And if I have to but many packs to get a good or keeper expression, that is not what I would call breeding.


----------



## TheSavageBean (Feb 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I am not sure about SWAMI ?
> I tried his BOH and Kahuna x Cherry Maui, and I just wasn't that impressed.
> The Hawaiian was not even close to good Hawaiian strains that I have smoked numerous times in the past. Flavor was bland. Nice looking crystalline buds, but Hawaiianis about flavor and potent up happy vibe. Was not in there.
> BOH again nice crystalline buds, good potency, but lacking flavor, and would not consider this the best smoke I have smoked, but his description.
> ...


Uncle fester is the real deal. Ive heard 1 in 30 of festers lean to true burnt rubber rks. Its a hunt...sometimes an f2 will pull more phenos out.

Swami tells you flat out that he is a true breeder. The true cherry bomb is a cut only. You might have to work them a bit. Inbreed, backcross, etc. I have 3 packs from the rks collection. I'm betting the old burnt rubber pheno is hiding in there.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 5, 2018)

You said you seen it here in Ky and lost it in the 80s. I have that same exact line. Keep an eye out, it will in the near future be abundant again.

I know the story about uncle fester and according to the old man, that's where these came from. Same stuff. I have not seen it out of this region and I have been to Cali and Colorado many of times. Lived in Cali for 3 years.

@jimihendrix1 make sure and keep an eye out my man, you deserve this coming back to you.

I just consider it sativa because it finishes so late, has narrow leaves and the high is super uplifting but will mess you up in the best ways possible. Thebhigh has no ceiling. I have seen and grown a lot of skunks, been growing for 16 years. This that we have is the real deal, I ordered some of Nature Farms Skunk 18 seeds just to compare.

You will not be disappointed. You will be in the 80s again  Guarantee it.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

TheSavageBean said:


> Uncle fester is the real deal. Ive heard 1 in 30 of festers lean to true burnt rubber rks. Its a hunt...sometimes an f2 will pull more phenos out.
> 
> Swami tells you flat out that he is a true breeder. The true cherry bomb is a cut only. You might have to work them a bit. Inbreed, backcross, etc. I have 3 packs from the rks collection. I'm betting the old burnt rubber pheno is hiding in there.


Well if swami says he is a true breeder, then I guess that's all I need for verification!?!
Again, if I have to go through packs of seeds to find one, how is that breeding?
That means there is no responsibility on his part. He can say, well you must not have had the right pack or packs.
And with those percentages, one may never find a keeper if they were unfortunate enough to get the bad odds packs.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 5, 2018)

We found a real keeper out of 7 females so far.

My buddy brought the latest finished pheno over, and it was very floral/Bubblegum smell, and taste. Lung buster, and long lasting high. Made your eyes really red. It still could have gone longer. It went 68 days, and could have gone 80, but wa the best of the bunch so far, wit huge buds.

Buddy got 18oz from 1 plant/20 gallon container Promix BX and 1000w Hortilux HPS.

The largest bud with minimal stem was 40 grams. IMHO this stuff has to go 100% or it hurts the terpenes, but is still pretty strong. And NO so far its not the most potent weed Ive smoked, but its very very good. Only thing is it takesso long.

Buddy #2 has 20 females at 6 weeks veg for next pheno hunt. Will have 4 x 1000w Hortilux flowering.

But in reality, I have high hopes for the

Dominion Seed Company.


Granny Skunk

Dominion Skunk

Sis Skunk

While these aren't RKS they are some great genetics. Especially the Skelly Hashplant, and Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1. Not to mention Chemdog, and Chems Sis.

Will be some potent stuff.

Buddy that brought me the BOH the other day, is going to start, or has already started a pack of the Uncle Festers.

Swami got his shit from COOT, and COOT is BOEL, and is responsible for some of the original genetics. NO argument there.


----------



## too larry (Feb 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-future-holds-bright-light.958131/
> 
> For everyone looking for the true, old school, one and only Road Kill Skunk, please check out my thread.
> 
> ...


Can't wait til you get those going. When you get ready to get rid of a few, I would like to be on the list. Even if it means I have to buy a couple of hogs.

I bet you are right about a lot of old seeds being popped from strains we thought were long gone. Good luck.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 5, 2018)

Well I have some more news... I stumbled across a fellow grower from West Virginia, not too far from the Kentucky border. He also has a private closely held road kill male and female that was passed to him from a local breeder in his neck of the woods a few years ago, he has been working his line as well. He has offered me some pollen and a female cut and beans to work with and play around in my line once I get it rolling.

The guy is legit, he threw down some mean pictures over on IC mag for me... Looks almost identical to ours here in Eastern Ky and after reading my testimony he claimed that if anyone is worthy of it, it would be me... He said that he can see my true interest in the line and wants to see what I can pump out. He claims that he would not part this clone, pollen, seeds, nothing out and that it is absouluety priceless in his book. Man I'm stoked that he gave me the news on that because this way we can get something together as closely to stable as possible with hardly any pheno variations when it's worked out.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> Can't wait til you get those going. When you get ready to get rid of a few, I would like to be on the list. Even if it means I have to buy a couple of hogs.
> 
> I bet you are right about a lot of old seeds being popped from strains we thought were long gone. Good luck.


Thanks man, I will keep you in mind and make sure and let you know when things are ready. I hope to spread it everywhere and not rip any ones ass while doing so.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 5, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> We found a real keeper out of 7 females so far.
> 
> My buddy brought the latest finished pheno over, and it was very floral/Bubblegum smell, and taste. Lung buster, and long lasting high. Made your eyes really red. It still could have gone longer. It went 68 days, and could have gone 80, but wa the best of the bunch so far, wit huge buds.
> 
> ...


Hey man, sorry if my ignorance is shinning through on this question lol, but... In the beginning of this post are you speaking about the Nature Farms Skunk 18 line? Or something different?

Just trying to confirm my understanding. 

You found a bubble gum leaning pheno in those?


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> We found a real keeper out of 7 females so far.
> 
> My buddy brought the latest finished pheno over, and it was very floral/Bubblegum smell, and taste. Lung buster, and long lasting high. Made your eyes really red. It still could have gone longer. It went 68 days, and could have gone 80, but wa the best of the bunch so far, wit huge buds.
> 
> ...


The bubblegum pheno was in the BOH??
All mine had a very similar smell and potency.
There was a good amount of variation in appearance. One was very purple on the pods and small leaves. Most were very dense and crystalline, one had a lot of hair's, but dense.
I cut them at 70, but they still weren't done. The smell was increasing still.
The smoke is very strong, and does last, but without the flavor, I don't reach for that often. Even though a few seconds after I smoke it, I forget there was no flavor.
I don't doubt the BOH, buy that Kahuna x Cherry Maui of the 4 I had is a poor representation of any Maui wowie or big island strains I have smoked.


----------



## charface (Feb 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You said you seen it here in Ky and lost it in the 80s. I have that same exact line. Keep an eye out, it will in the near future be abundant again.
> 
> I know the story about uncle fester and according to the old man, that's where these came from. Same stuff. I have not seen it out of this region and I have been to Cali and Colorado many of times. Lived in Cali for 3 years.
> 
> ...


Please remember ole charfizzle when it happens. Im rooting for us all on this one
The one we had was indica leaning and the two seeds were pea size. 
Everything about it was memorable


----------



## TheSavageBean (Feb 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Well if swami says he is a true breeder, then I guess that's all I need for verification!?!
> Again, if I have to go through packs of seeds to find one, how is that breeding?
> That means there is no responsibility on his part. He can say, well you must not have had the right pack or packs.
> And with those percentages, one may never find a keeper if they were unfortunate enough to get the bad odds packs.


 I get it bro. I have seen jungleboys, the breeder of wedding cake, pop thousands of seeds to find keepers. It's hard to replicate a cut. Alleles and shit


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

TheSavageBean said:


> I get it bro. I have seen jungleboys, the breeder of wedding cake, pop thousands of seeds to find keepers. It's hard to replicate a cut. Alleles and shit


Did jungleboys buy that many seeds, or did they search through their own beans?


----------



## SageFromZen (Feb 5, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Also.
> 
> ALL Drug Varieties of Cannabis are INDICA. Columbian, Thai, Mexican?? ALL Drug Cultivars originated in Eurasia. From Iran-China. Columbian, Mex ect, are Narrow Leaf Cultivars. But are still Indica.
> 
> ...


Bad-ass post. Very informative!


----------



## TheSavageBean (Feb 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Did jungleboys buy that many seeds, or did they search through their own beans?


I believe they purchased their beans from jbeezy[seedjunky] or he gave them to them. Not sure. All of those guys have entire grow room staging areas dedicated to bean popping. Racks and racks. It's a fc gsc x triangle kush pheno.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Did jungleboys buy that many seeds, or did they search through their own beans?


I know Jungle Boys has been known to buy out whole runs of seeds to phenohunt, they probably did it to find their Wedding Cake cut. If you follow them on IG, they go through multiple runs where they progressively narrow things down before they choose their final cut. 

Also, they didn't breed Wedding Cake. I don't think they've bred _any_ of the strains they're known for. Wedding Cake is also known as Triangle Mints from Seed Junky. The genetics is Triangle Kush x Animal Mints (AM is Animal Cookies x Sin Mint Cookies). The info on seedfinder and all the popular strain info sites are all sorts of wrong for this strain.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 5, 2018)

TheSavageBean said:


> I believe they purchased their beans from jbeezy[seedjunky] or he gave them to them. Not sure. All of those guys have entire grow room staging areas dedicated to bean popping. Racks and racks. It's a fc gsc x triangle kush pheno.


Thanks for the information, and also @jayblaze710 .
Well that's out of my spending range.
If you got the money, time, and are in a very friendly state...........but someone like me has to rely on a single or couple packs at most.
So if I get skunked, I'm out that money and time, and if there are herm issues, possibly a crop.


----------



## SageFromZen (Feb 5, 2018)

mathias420 said:


> The Real Deal RKS was almost hallucinogenic, a very introspective high. Everything i have smoked since 96 has been mediocre in comparison. 1993-96 i could get Sour D, all the Chems all that stuff was around, we had some stuff that smelt like pine needles and shit that didn't smell at all, just the same as todays bud really...we would never chose any of those varieties over the skunk though, the high was better lasted longer and you didn't seem to build a tolerance to it like the other stuff around.


I was in Los Angeles through those years and I saw almost everything that you just mentioned. Nice job! Not sure where you are but we had a wicked Chocolate Thai come through as well. The DJ at this night club where I worked got his hands on all kinds of cool shit. One in particular was an orange-lime colored sativa with the biggest calyxes I've personally ever seen(like 7mm dried) that was psychedelic with no ceiling and clear open skies. No idea what it was.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Hey man, sorry if my ignorance is shinning through on this question lol, but... In the beginning of this post are you speaking about the Nature Farms Skunk 18 line? Or something different?
> 
> Just trying to confirm my understanding.
> 
> You found a bubble gum leaning pheno in those?



Found the Bubble Gum in BOH.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Feb 6, 2018)

charface said:


> Just stop, it's gone.
> But if you find it message me


When the shit hits the fan, some guys run and some guys stay.


----------



## TheSavageBean (Feb 6, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Thanks for the information, and also @jayblaze710 .
> Well that's out of my spending range.
> If you got the money, time, and are in a very friendly state...........but someone like me has to rely on a single or couple packs at most.
> So if I get skunked, I'm out that money and time, and if there are herm issues, possibly a crop.


oh i get that. First thing i do if i'm really on a pheno hunt is pop f2s but i keep cuts of all the f1s and also half the f1 pack. Sometimes you get a better expression through a backcross or similar cross.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

charface said:


> Please remember ole charfizzle when it happens. Im rooting for us all on this one
> The one we had was indica leaning and the two seeds were pea size.
> Everything about it was memorable


Pea Sized Road Kill seeds??? Much like the Kentucky Road Kill seeds, I suspect??

They are huge...


----------



## charface (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Pea Sized Road Kill seeds??? Much like the Kentucky Road Kill seeds, I suspect??
> 
> They are huge...
> 
> View attachment 4085441


Yep, yep. 
They dwarfed the average seed.


----------



## charface (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Pea Sized Road Kill seeds??? Much like the Kentucky Road Kill seeds, I suspect??
> 
> They are huge...
> 
> View attachment 4085441


Another defining characteristic was the first leafs were oddly huge like a garden type veggie and the super broad jagged leaf structure.
Im starting to pick up that there was more than one and that makes sense.

I remember two varieties that I considered skunk. 1 was straight up skunk, the other was more like a skunk sprayed a christmas tree. 
We called that christmas bud.

Both were great


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2018)

I will add to the legend with the following.
Back in roughly 79-82 a young couple moved from BC to Nova Scotia with their young child. They brought with them what they were growing at the time. For many years the man of the house had a basement full of plants. They had a second child in 82 and both kids for the next 12+ years were made fun of everyday at school because of how bad they smelled. 
In my early teens the second child realized his dad had a basement full of weed plants. Started stealing it and selling and trading it off. Football sized buds that would barely fit into a hockey sock. ( do not ask how I know) This kid not only stole weed, but also stole one of his dads grow journals that he kept. I remember reading it and it being filled with a bunch of formulas for the ferts he made from base salts, and some other details. But what I remember most is the mention of the strain he was growing being referred to as mighty mite. 
I have never been able to confirm any of this, but I do know the plants he grew are still some of the most impressive I have ever seen, and to this day, 23 years later, I have never smelled another strain that came even close to the smell of what he had. Still to this day one of my top 3 ever. 
I am sure this is the RKS smell everyone is referring to. 
Cheers


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 6, 2018)

https://riotseeds.nl/product/heirloom-afghani-roadkill-skunk-spray-burnt-rubber-cut-s1/


----------



## charface (Feb 6, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> https://riotseeds.nl/product/heirloom-afghani-roadkill-skunk-spray-burnt-rubber-cut-s1/


I wish I knew it were real.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 6, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> https://riotseeds.nl/product/heirloom-afghani-roadkill-skunk-spray-burnt-rubber-cut-s1/


So much for People over profits.

 that guy.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 6, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> So much for People over profits.
> 
> that guy.


who gives a shit. i wopuld pay 10k for clone the skunk i had in 90's


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2018)

I've never tried them but I was looking through Hemp depot and noticed Med-man breeder has a road kill skunk available for $77 USD. 
http://hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html

Not sure how good Med-Man is but if you're looking it's an option.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks looks interesting. 

I pulled the trigger on Nature's Farm. Also, waiting for Swami release in the spring. As we all know many of these Skunk labels are nothing remotely close to the real deal. Nothing but false advertising. I Tried Sensi Super and Sunk#1...not a hint of skunk in those strains, and they are supposed to be a reputable company (at one time). 

Also, when you hear reviews of strains. Many of these young guys (no offense) have absolutely no idea what a REAL SKUNK (RKS) is like yet they post reviews saying a strain is skunky...

Hopefully, the community works together to get this strain back into the mainstream where it's not hard to find. I mean this is the STAPLE of Marijuana as far as I'm concerned. And it appears to be NOWHERE to be found. I still can't wrap my head around it. It' a damn shame...no offense but these breeders of the past are absolute idiots for breeding SKUNK into oblivion.

I think as the nation goes legal we'll see some breeders come out of the woodwork and hopefully release it. Other strain I want dearly as much as SKUNK is Christmas Tree Sensimilia..that to me is on par with Skunk..not in terms of potency but smell and flavor...Christmas Bud next to RKS and chocolate Thai are the best strains I've ever smoke..and NO ONE HAS THEM!!!!! Go figure.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Pea Sized Road Kill seeds??? Much like the Kentucky Road Kill seeds, I suspect??
> 
> They are huge...
> 
> View attachment 4085441


Like a bag-o-gold


----------



## charface (Feb 6, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> Thanks looks interesting.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on Nature's Farm. Also, waiting for Swami release in the spring. As we all know many of these Skunk labels are nothing remotely close to the real deal. Nothing but false advertising. I Tried Sensi Super and Sunk#1...not a hint of skunk in those strains, and they are supposed to be a reputable company (at one time).
> 
> ...


Its like an orgasm, when you have it you will know it. 
As in even our parents would ask if there was a skunk around when they smelled it from our pocket.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 6, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Like a bag-o-gold


so true !!!


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 6, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> who gives a shit. i wopuld pay 10k for clone the skunk i had in 90's


People over profits. Tired of seeing people pay an arm and a leg for a plant that can be grown in the backyard. Only reason Cannabis has the value it does is today is because it's been made illegal, and demonized. 

"They've outlawed the No.1 vegetable on the planet" - Timothy Leary

The illicit nature of marijuana and the demand to keep the cost sky high hurts the average person, and it's destroyed lives.

It's not easy to grow..I get that...and alot of work is involved in both resources and sweat equity to produce a good cash crop, and that should be rewarded for those that provide such a service.

But this RIOT guy is nothing but a price gouger. Greed is something the world needs less of...not more.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 6, 2018)

charface said:


> Its like an orgasm, when you have it you will know it.
> As in even our parents would ask if there was a skunk around when they smelled it from our pocket.


I've had RKS many times back in the day when it flourished in Southern California, and I don't need you, or anyone to tell me what it looks or smells like, or what it's worth. And the only value it has is what you yourself put on it...

The guy from RIOT ripping people off and sticking it to them because the demand for it is high. Nature's Farm which may also be the real deal RKS didn't do that, and god bless them for it. I'll definitely be a repeat customer at Nature's Farm but I will NEVER EVER buy anything from Riot.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 6, 2018)

Kinda .

But if you got the gold you make the rules lol

I feel if a breeder did real breeding and sprouted hundreds or more to pick the best traights

Then something trully speacial is worth it.


Take custom knives for example.

Materials only make up a small part of cost.

Its the ingenuity and hard work you pay for 

Look up stan wilson if you want to see a 5000 pocket knife lmao


----------



## charface (Feb 6, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> I've had RKS many times back in the day when it flourished in Southern California, and I don't need you, or anyone to tell me what it looks or smells like, or what it's worth. And the only value it has is what you yourself put on it...
> 
> The guy from RIOT ripping people off and sticking it to them because the demand for it is high. Nature's Farm which may also be the real deal RKS didn't do that, and god bless them for it. I'll definitely be a repeat customer at Nature's Farm but I will NEVER EVER buy anything from Riot.


I never meant to say anything derogatory towards you, 
Simply making an observation.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 6, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> Thanks looks interesting.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on Nature's Farm. Also, waiting for Swami release in the spring. As we all know many of these Skunk labels are nothing remotely close to the real deal. Nothing but false advertising. I Tried Sensi Super and Sunk#1...not a hint of skunk in those strains, and they are supposed to be a reputable company (at one time).
> 
> ...




when you gonna pop the '69 skunk18?


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 6, 2018)

charface said:


> I never meant to say anything derogatory towards you,
> Simply making an observation.


My apologies. I get worked up, and very mad when I see the way cannabis has been treated e.g..the Federal Government, and those seeking to make a what I consider too big of a profit.

Like I said..it's a plan for #$%^s sake. The #1 vegetable on the planet.



Sour Wreck said:


> when you gonna pop the '69 skunk18?


Won't be until later this year..possibly October. Fortunately, I'm in a legal state otherwise I doubt I would be doing anything. I'm just a hobbyist, and a new one at that. Still learning with each grow.

Also I don't have the space, resources to do any real phenotype hunting (as fun as it would be I just couldn't do it). I have a small tent, and I have to rub stems, and hope I get lucky.

Currently running TO/RKS and BO/RKS from Swami..day 2 of Flower (3month Veg). 1 of the 2 TO/RKS which is Indicant dominant has hint of RKS when I rub the stem but it's still a little early to tell what will come out at the end.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 6, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> Won't be until later this year..possibly October. Fortunately, I'm in a legal state otherwise I doubt I would be doing anything. I'm just a hobbyist, and a new one at that. Still learning with each grow.
> 
> Also I don't have the space, resources to do any real phenotype hunting (as fun as it would be I just couldn't do it). I have a small tent, and I have to rub stems, and hope I get lucky.
> 
> Currently running TO/RKS and BO/RKS from Swami..day 2 of Flower (3month Veg). 1 of the 2 TO/RKS which is Indicant dominant has hint of RKS when I rub the stem but it's still a little early to tell what will come out at the end.



cool, good luck to you sir.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> cool, good luck to you sir.


Thanks I'll need it in October.

Nature's Farm says there is a 20% chance of hitting RKS Phenotype. Should be fun...I'll definitely be collecting pollen.

I really want to see RKS return to it's former glory and become readily available for all to enjoy because it's such a damn treat.

I'd give my left nut right now just to smell, and take rip off a REAL DEAL RKS nug.

It's on the bucket list..."Lord..Please....before I die...just one more time...let me smell that goodness that is RKS"


----------



## charface (Feb 6, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> Thanks I'll need it in October.
> 
> Nature's Farm says there is a 20% chance of hitting RKS Phenotype. Should be fun...I'll definitely be collecting pollen.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I missed it but I see on nature farm out if stock on the 1969
Any idea if and when they will be available?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2018)

From all the crap I've read over the years Sam the skunk man was the one responsible for working skunk #1 to the fruity end of the spectrum and from those fruity skunk varieties we got tons of other cultivars. 

Most people went away from the skunky smelling weed because weed was super illegal up till 2004 when Cali went medical and people didn't what to go to jail. I think we tend to over look that nowadays because the freedom that lax laws as allowed. 

The first seeds I ever ordered were dutch passions skunk #1 and my keeper pheno was extremely skunk smelling with that cat piss stink in a jar. Didn't realize carbon filters were a things, lol. One of people that got a clone of that almost got busted because his kids clothes smelled like skunk and the teacher called them out. Those clones floated around northern Illinois for a while back in 2002.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> From all the crap I've read over the years Sam the skunk man was the one responsible for working skunk #1 to the fruity end of the spectrum and from those fruity skunk varieties we got tons of other cultivars.
> 
> Most people went away from the skunky smelling weed because weed was super illegal up till 2004 when Cali went medical and people didn't what to go to jail. I think we tend to over look that nowadays because the freedom that lax laws as allowed.
> 
> The first seeds I ever ordered were dutch passions skunk #1 and my keeper pheno was extremely skunk smelling with that cat piss stink in a jar. Didn't realize carbon filters were a things, lol. One of people that got a clone of that almost got busted because his kids clothes smelled like skunk and the teacher called them out. Those clones floated around northern Illinois for a while back in 2002.


i think cali went medical in '96


----------



## RichRoots (Feb 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> From all the crap I've read over the years Sam the skunk man was the one responsible for working skunk #1 to the fruity end of the spectrum and from those fruity skunk varieties we got tons of other cultivars.
> 
> Most people went away from the skunky smelling weed because weed was super illegal up till 2004 when Cali went medical and people didn't what to go to jail. I think we tend to over look that nowadays because the freedom that lax laws as allowed.
> 
> The first seeds I ever ordered were dutch passions skunk #1 and my keeper pheno was extremely skunk smelling with that cat piss stink in a jar. Didn't realize carbon filters were a things, lol. One of people that got a clone of that almost got busted because his kids clothes smelled like skunk and the teacher called them out. Those clones floated around northern Illinois for a while back in 2002.


I've been suspended & sent home on multiple occasions while I was in high school from stinking like pure skunk weed. My Old Man used to blaze phatties of the skunk in the morning, it would wake me up from suffocation & stank up my clothes. I loved it but the school hated it lol.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Cat Piss, and RKS, are 2 different smells. Though similar. Theyre not the same.

skunkman/RATMAN bred the RKS out of it when he took it over to Europe, after stealing it from the garbage of Sacred Seeds after a DEA Raid, he also set up Sacred Seeds for the bust.

Sacred Seeds Got It From HELLS ANGELS. And that's why the 81 Club doesn't like Ratman.


----------



## Bunnybrew (Feb 6, 2018)

Lemon skunk is bomb


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 6, 2018)

charface said:


> Sorry if I missed it but I see on nature farm out if stock on the 1969
> Any idea if and when they will be available?


Not sure about this. I only found out about it from @jimihendrix1 post, soon as I saw Jimi's post I jumped right on it.
You don't have to tell me twice! If someone says they have RKS, and it's legit. I'm sending off for it. Real Christmas Tree and Chocolote Thai I would do the same. The most potent stuff I've ever smoked was RKS and Chocolate Thai. Best smelling and tasting has been RKS, and Christmas Tree Sensimilla.

Looks like from the description on Nature Farm they will have another release, as they were going to continue the pheno hunt.

Swami has crosses right now (which I also jumped on), and I believe they are legit but will take some hunting as well. Swami will also have the pure RKS in late spring, and you can be damn sure I'm going to send off for some of them as well.


Swami Organic Seeds

_*Blue Orca x 85 Humboldt Roadkill Skunk/Uruapan $100
The One x 85 Humboldt RKS/Uruapan $100
Cherry Bomb 79 Muai x 85RKS/Uruapan 100
Purple Zebra x 85RKS/ Uruapan$100
Mazar/Guerrero x 85RKS/Uruapan $10*_0


----------



## TheSavageBean (Feb 6, 2018)

Is swami out of choco Thai? I grabbed those. No more beans for me forever...lol


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 6, 2018)

Also, @shorelineOG should be included in this discussion as he is doing his part to revive the strain of a Texas cut known as Shoreline is supposed to be the real deal. I wanted to send off for his Road Kill Master and Texas Oil Plant but he is out of stock. 

Shoreline OG is in stock but not sure if it has any of the Texas Shoreline in it. I believe many testers are still in between grows so not enough feedback has been given.

*Shoreline Genetics at Oregon Elite Seeds*

From what I read of his thread below is the genetic makeup of *Shoreline Genetics Thread*:

*Gorilla Glue* is a gg4 backcross. ((TX Roadkill x gg4) x (gg4) x gg4)
*Shoreline OG* is also a bx. ???????
*Plaza Boss* ( TX roadkill x Shoreline )
*TX Oil Plant* (gg4 x TX Roadkill )
*Roadkill Master* (master kush x TX roadkill )
*Texas Roadkill* is Chem 91 x Mexican Lime Green x Patron.
*Alien Skunk* - alien master x classic skunk (flying dutchmen)
*Strawberry *(Fire Alien Master x Fire Alien Strawberry )


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 6, 2018)

TheSavageBean said:


> Is swami out of choco Thai? I grabbed those. No more beans for me forever...lol


I believe that was a one time release of a Brown Dirt Warrior Cross, but could be mistaken. Swami also said he would not release his genetics...maybe he was referring to the pure cut.

I think Swami is working on a Chocolate Thai cross for release in 2019.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i think cali went medical in '96


I'm thinking prop 205, I think where the large majority of cats started growing meddie at home.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Cat Piss, and RKS, are 2 different smells. Though similar. Theyre not the same.
> 
> skunkman/RATMAN bred the RKS out of it when he took it over to Europe, after stealing it from the garbage of Sacred Seeds after a DEA Raid, he also set up Sacred Seeds for the bust.
> 
> Sacred Seeds Got It From HELLS ANGELS. And that's why the 81 Club doesn't like Ratman.


I've read the stories behind skunk plenty and I've also read the strain dates back to the 30's or 40's and that was the work that sacred seeds was working with. And heard the rumors that sam even set up the sacred seeds then "found" the seeds just tossed in a dumpster.

I also have heard of the two different varieties, cat piss and rks. I'm just saying the bud I had was 100% skunk smelling as in a dead skunk sitting in your pocket and that same bud smelt of cat piss in a jar. That's why I quit growing it too stinky and I dodn't like the ammonia smell at all.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 6, 2018)

20% Per plant:

"
*These are Original Skunk#1 line derived from 1969 stock via Inbred line, passed to Thai after his uncles passing In Eureka, CA. Pre Skunkman Skunk#1. And also go by a few other handles, Such as Uncle Festers Skunk#18 IBL(from the keeper), Professor Beatnik Skunk#18 IBL, Hells Angels Skunk, Cali Skunk, we choose one truer to form being 69′ Skunk#18 IBL which is when these Skunk seeds were said to be derived from. *

Number 5 and number 7 female are the RKS leaners from our open pollination run and will be hunted down further, they are included in this open pollination release. Id say the RKS pops up in 20% of the expression. The number 20 male was dead on Match to the 5 female so something to keep in mind very animal musk scented with good acrid chemical touches. Number 5 female was tops in the true bouquet and super musky acrid chemical eye and nose burning skunk musk funk, dead on, and then theres the other great males were present. Extremely pungent onion chemical fuel male Number 20, and the frostiest sativa dominant number 8 had the Cheese musk heavy as well on a totally different build highly on 7 female but more animal musk on the aged cheese funk"


----------



## johny22 (Feb 7, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> Thanks looks interesting.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on Nature's Farm. Also, waiting for Swami release in the spring. As we all know many of these Skunk labels are nothing remotely close to the real deal. Nothing but false advertising. I Tried Sensi Super and Sunk#1...not a hint of skunk in those strains, and they are supposed to be a reputable company (at one time).
> 
> ...


Was the skunk #1 from sensi fem or reg? There seems to be a big difference between them


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 7, 2018)

johny22 said:


> Was the skunk #1 from sensi fem or reg? There seems to be a big difference between them


Feminized Sensi Super Skunk.

Feminized Seedsman Skunk #1 was the same.

Not a hint of skunk.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2018)

Matt Riot claims to sell an authentic RKS or at least something that smells like RKS.
I've never grown out any of his stuff, because his gear pricing is astronomical.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 8, 2018)

Dominion seeds will probably have some of the best odds at finding RKS. I just pooped 6 dominion skunk, positive I will be puffing on some RKS....in 6 months or so lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Dominion seeds will probably have some of the best odds at finding RKS. I just pooped 6 dominion skunk, positive I will be puffing on some RKS....in 6 months or so lol.


I have a pack of that as well, but i dont think Duke Diamond Va really intended for those first releases to be the end all RKS release, just something killer to get people off his back while he continues his work on his Skunk line.


----------



## Jimmy the vest uk (Feb 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've grown out so many "skunks" I've lost count...and not one had that fresh roadkill skunk odor.
> Skunk weed just isn't "skunky" anymore.


Rks strain from dna genetics. Got 2 free seeds and man they were skunky old school stinky cat pissy


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a pack of that as well, but i dont think Duke Diamond Va really intended for those first releases to be the end all RKS release, just something killer to get people off his back while he continues his work on his Skunk line.


When he releases dominion skunk x Capital G,that should be the one. He speculated 80% RKS dom phenos from that cross. I think he said it will be available this summer. I like my odds on the dominion skunk for now.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 10, 2018)

I just found some real old time skunk, or actually my dog did! She just got sprayed UHHHH! Who the hell wants something that smells like this? lol


----------



## charface (Feb 10, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I just found some real old time skunk, or actually my dog did! She just got sprayed UHHHH! Who the hell wants something that smells like this? lol


Im getting hard over here.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 10, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I just found some real old time skunk, or actually my dog did! She just got sprayed UHHHH! Who the hell wants something that smells like this? lol


The Real RKS smells like what a skunk does at a distance. Hence the roadkill... when your driving down the road, and get a whiff of skunk because the skunks are lurking in the bushes, or god forbid one is laying dead on the road (Roadkill).

The RKS smell from a Skunks smells wonderful at a distance, but if you get sprayed directly, the smell changes 100x fold, and it becomes nasty.

As a true lover of RKS I still love getting whiffs of RKS when I'm driving down the road. One time though when I lived in a a more rural area, a skunk would sneak up to my house and try to get at the cat food. A skunk got into it with one of the cats and sprayed the area...absololutely nasty stuff.

So true RKS smell like a REAL SKUNK but from a distance. It's a wonderful smell (at a distance) but up close with a real deal skunk spray is way too overpowering.

2 different smells, but still the real RKS smells like a REAL Skunk just not the direct spray.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 10, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> The Real RKS smells like what a skunk does at a distance. Hence the roadkill... when your driving down the road, and get a whiff of skunk because the skunks are lurking in the bushes, or god forbid one is laying dead on the road (Roadkill).
> 
> The RKS smell from a Skunks smells wonderful at a distance, but if you get sprayed directly, the smell changes 100x fold, and it becomes nasty.
> 
> ...


She went into the bushes and she must have been going in for the kill when the skunk sprayed her in the mouth! lol. She came out slobbering and she doesn't smell nearly as bad as other dogs i've had sprayed. A different smell too, like burnt rubber.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 11, 2018)

you can always tell a stoner when you smell a real skunk. their eye's kinda light up for min with a slight grin on their face.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you can always tell a stoner when you smell a real skunk. their eye's kinda light up for min with a slight grin on their face.


Lol “is that a skunk?, is that someone puffin? Or did I step in dog shit?”


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 11, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Lol “is that a skunk?, is that someone puffin? Or did I step in dog shit?”


a stoner always asks the question, lol


----------



## TheSavageBean (Feb 19, 2018)

Rks...notice the double seration. It's a cross but I've found some nice leaners. RKS smells like burnt rubber.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 9, 2018)

......................


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Mar 9, 2018)

Any news?


----------



## maxamus1 (Mar 9, 2018)

I started a job a lil over a year ago and its out in the country. Now and then i get a wiff of skunk i know who cares right? But for about a month straight i smelled this skunk and in the same spot. Every once and a while i get a wiff of it like on the way to work but not on the way home kinda thing but its always in the same area. So im convinced that its still around and have wanted to stop and knock on the house i believe it is but its amish country so i dont think they would be to helpful even if they were growing it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 9, 2018)

The only awesome skunk smells I have found are in afghani lines. The only roadkill skunk smells I have experienced came from Chemdog bx's and IX's and some crosses of it if you dug deep. Some afghanis are incredibly over powering skunk with a little dead and rotten. I tend to think our only chance as of late is just finding the terpene profiles again.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 9, 2018)

People are posting on Instagram they are finding RKS phenos in Dominion Seeds lines.

Diamond Duke VA is the ONLY guy Chemdog gave the original cut of Chem91. Certified by CD himself. When Chem lost it, DD VA Gave him the cut back.
Dominion also has some of the earlier Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1... 2/3 SATIVA. ORIGINAL SKUNK IS 2/3 SATIVA. And it IS around, but unavailable for now. Sold Out. Nature Farm Genetics has the real deal shit from Uncle Fester/Hells Angels from the 60s.

But DD VA is also working on bringing back the terpenes by bxing the Chem91 with the original SSSC Sk1 from the 80s, and the Skelly Hashplant.. NOW Sk1 is listed usually as 50/50, when originally its IS 66 2/3 x 33 1/3. Sativa. Actually ALL DRUG MARIJUANA is INDICA. Its either Narrow Leaf, or Broad Leaf. But that's another subject. In General Broad Leaf was considered Inferior to the Narrow Leaf. The MAZAR in original form can get as big as 15 feet tall, is considered an Indica, But has 3 Phenotypes. Small, Medium, and Huge Plants. The Medium plants are considered the best. Lebanese is narrow leaf Indica, and only get 3-6ft tall. Many like a column.

Dominion is also working on a pure RKS line that will be out in the summer.

This is Capital G





capital g from @the_nug_whisperer , we gotta tell them folks quit lying on the internet haha! before y'all ask again if they are available, they sold out. don't sleep on the drops folks, but the good news is the next evolution will be available in summer. #repost@the_nug_whisperer (@get_repost ) ・・・ over the years, i've been through a lot of "strains" that promised true, old school rks funk...and not a single one has even come close to delivering on that promise...until now thanks to @duke_diamond_va#capitalg#dominionseedco#skunkpussy#rks#destroyeroffilters#aptus#grownwithaptus#bringingskunkyback#fuckyocookies

Dominion Skunk Bud.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

@jimihendrix1, did you know a new Hendrix album just dropped. Recorded in London in 68 and 69. All unreleased material.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 9, 2018)

YEp. Ive known its been coming for a while. Ive heard a few clips from of it, and ts pretty interesting.

Been a Hendrix fan since I was 8 years old in 67. Older sister and her boyfriend were listening to him, and I just started playing the guitar. I still play. Been listening to Dylan as long as Ive been able to reason. teven Stills, Johnny Winter, and others are on this new material, though a lot of it is experimental, its good to know what he was thinking.
When he died, over 1000 hours of tapes were stolen from his apartment. 1000 hours is over 40 days.

They probably found a lot of it. His estate says they have enough material to release 2 CDs a year, for 10 years.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> YEp. Ive known its been coming for a while. Ive heard a few clips from of it, and ts pretty interesting.
> 
> Been a Hendrix fan since I was 8 years old in 67. Older sister and her boyfriend were listening to him, and I just started playing the guitar. I still play. Been listening to Dylan as long as Ive been able to reason. teven Stills, Johnny Winter, and others are on this new material, though a lot of it is experimental, its good to know what he was thinking.
> When he died, over 1000 hours of tapes were stolen from his apartment. 1000 hours is over 40 days.
> ...


The sound man was on Fresh Air {NPR} this morning talking about it. They worked together on most of his stuff. The track they played was pretty tight.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 10, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> View attachment 4103131 View attachment 4103132 People are posting on Instagram they are finding RKS phenos in Dominion Seeds lines.
> 
> Diamond Duke VA is the ONLY guy Chemdog gave the original cut of Chem91. Certified by CD himself. When Chem lost it, DD VA Gave him the cut back.
> Dominion also has some of the earlier Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1... 2/3 SATIVA. ORIGINAL SKUNK IS 2/3 SATIVA. And it IS around, but unavailable for now. Sold Out. Nature Farm Genetics has the real deal shit from Uncle Fester/Hells Angels from the 60s.
> ...


Not saying they don't have the real skunk, but if you haven't grown it out personally, how can you be so confident??
The bud pictured doesn't look like roadkill to me, but possibly a diluted hybrid at best.
I appreciate all the info you posted, but please tell me , if you like, why it's more than just fancy wording?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 10, 2018)

Because totally reliable people are reporting they are finding it.

Dominion is a hybrid, but that doesn't mean that the RKS isn't in there.

Most everyone agrees Duke will probably be the 1st to isolate RKS.

The Nature Farm Genetics, DOES have the original genetics, but are sold out, until next year.

I gave a buddy a pack of those, and the seedlings are already reeking at 2 weeks old. Not all RKS phenos, as in the original they say only 20% ( 1 in 5 ) are RKS pheno.

DD VA is also a highly respected breeder. Highly respected among his peers.

Also consider DD VA has the ORIGINAL SSSC Sk1 from the 80s.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 10, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> View attachment 4103131 View attachment 4103132 People are posting on Instagram they are finding RKS phenos in Dominion Seeds lines.
> 
> Diamond Duke VA is the ONLY guy Chemdog gave the original cut of Chem91. Certified by CD himself. When Chem lost it, DD VA Gave him the cut back.
> Dominion also has some of the earlier Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1... 2/3 SATIVA. ORIGINAL SKUNK IS 2/3 SATIVA. And it IS around, but unavailable for now. Sold Out. Nature Farm Genetics has the real deal shit from Uncle Fester/Hells Angels from the 60s.
> ...


Duke's got the fire and is doing some real breeding. Check his breeder notes on Seeds Here now. I had RKS back when I lived in VA too. I think it's still out in the mountains in VA/NC/TN/KY you just gotta poke around.

Correction - SkunkVA aka luckydog seeds gave the chem 91 back to chemdog and not duke. I don't think duke met Chemdog until later on based on what I've read/heard in podcasts. Duke did trade a lot with Chemdog, but I'm pretty sure the 91 came back to Chem from SkunkVA.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 10, 2018)

@jimihendrix1 yoo got your info a little crossed up,, it was actually skunk va, not duke diamond that got the original chem91....not from chem dog himself but from one of his friends. It’s a long story, but if you google “the pot cast”, you can hear the story straight from the man himself. Duke posted on Instagram capital G x dominion skunk is the next phase of his RKS project and speculates 80% RKS pheno’s from that cross. I think dominion skunk is 50%. Anyway if you’re Into breeder talk, and learning the pot cast is where it is at, not a waste of time like theAdam Dunn show. @rollinfunk beat me to it.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 10, 2018)

I was going to say the same thing with links:

SkunkVA
https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-2-skunk-va-of-lucky-dog-seed-co-chemfamily

^Chemdog and SkunkVA had mutual friends as Chemdog confirmed where SkunkVA got his cut from.

Duke Diamond:
https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-1-duke-diamond-va-of-brothers-grimm
https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-18-ft-duke-diamond-va-v2

The potcast is great.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 10, 2018)

Yeah, I'm in the as***le of usa, and hard to get info sometimes. +1. I'll always admit when I'm in error, ans I don't pretend to know a lot. Just some.

But like whats been said. DD VA has the fire, and aint messin around when it comes to isolating/extracting, the Skunk Terpenes.
I bought at least 4 packs of each version that was available at SHN that has the Skelly, SSSC Sk1, Chem91, Sis Skunk, Basic Skunk... this is also an old SSSC NL5 x Sk1. Basic 5 was NL5.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 10, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yeah, I'm in the as***le of usa, and hard to get info sometimes. +1. I'll always admit when I'm in error, ans I don't pretend to know a lot. Just some.
> 
> But like whats been said. DD VA has the fire, and aint messin around when it comes to isolating/extracting, the Skunk Terpenes.
> I bought at least 4 packs of each version that was available at SHN that has the Skelly, SSSC Sk1, Chem91, Sis Skunk, Basic Skunk... this is also an old SSSC NL5 x Sk1. Basic 5 was NL5.


Nice ready to see some more grows on Duke's stuff. Let us know which ones are skunky...I got some Puck Yeah from coastal (Skelly x NL#1) so def want to see those. good luck


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 10, 2018)

If you follow Duke on IG, the guy is definitely stepping above and beyond to bring this stuff back, plus he's a great guy to chat with.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 10, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> I was going to say the same thing with links:
> 
> SkunkVA
> https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-2-skunk-va-of-lucky-dog-seed-co-chemfamily
> ...



thanks for the links. real interesting...


----------



## RichRoots (Mar 10, 2018)

It just might be in Kentucky after all lol.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 10, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> If you follow Duke on IG, the guy is definitely stepping above and beyond to bring this stuff back, plus he's a great guy to chat with.


Check out these Seeds Here Now notes:
"Dominion Seed Company - Dominion Skunk

(Skunk VA Chemdog X SSSC Skunk 1) X (Skelly Hashplant X SSSC Skunk 1)

Flower Cycle: 58-66 days

13 regular seeds per pack

Morphology- Two phenotypes appear structurally. One tighter noded that is more indicative of the hashplant skunk and one that is a bit more stretched out, more like the Chemdog Skunk mother. Both tend to branch more vertically than laterally. Both produce very funky skunky fuel acrid buds with the tighter phenos yielding a bit more.

How Does It Smoke-A bit of a speedball effect at first then mellows into a very stony narcotic feeling. It slows and clouds the mind. Induces giddy smiles and pure bliss then tends to cause the munchies.

Growing Notes-On the tighter noded pheno I extra veg time is recommended to take advantage of the yield capabilities. On the more nodey pheno, start training earlier in veg. Train a main cola with a nice canopy below the main apex about 6-8" by super cropping.

Yield-medium high - heavy

Pest Resistance-8/10

Mildew Resistance-7/10

Stress Resistance Notes- No hermaphroditic traits from over watering and under watering. During the light leak test most phenos did not exhibit herm traits and others held tight until 5 days prior to harvest.

Some light herm traits were seen if heavily overfed."

^That's a breeder, not a pollen chucker.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Mar 22, 2018)

Info people? Dominion, nature farm and swamis version rks?


psychadelibud said:


> ......................


Any news?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Nature Farm Genetics did Genetic Testing on the Skunk18. It IS the Real Deal. He talks about having it tested on Instagram. Also several photos.

I'm getting ready to start some Sk18, Dominion Skunk, Dominion Granny Skunk, and Sis Skunk for outdoors.

Ill also buy the RKS fro Swami when it is available, but like the original, im betting not all of the phenos are RKS. RKS is around 1 in 5 plants if youre lucky.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Swami
Gas told me yesterday he probably wont mess with the RKS IBL, and that the BOH x RKS has more skunk phenos.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 23, 2018)

Well I have 2 chosen males from my skunk18 
1 is a polyester, vinyl, rubber skunk
1 is onion, body odor skunk
Going to use the poly/vinyl one 1st on chem d and AJ sour d. 

I have come to the conclusion that no1 can pin the RKS down because no1 grew it to know what stem rub smells like, they only know what the final product smells like. just my 2 cents.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Swami
> Gas told me yesterday he probably wont mess with the RKS IBL, and that the BOH x RKS has more skunk phenos.


Where can you gwt swami seeds from mate?


----------



## dopeonarope (Mar 23, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Where can you gwt swami seeds from mate?


Swami doesn't send to Oz last time I checked. I sent him a pm a while ago and he said it would need to be sent to someone in the US and then sent on from there. Dunno if that's changed though.

http://swamiseed.org/


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 23, 2018)

dopeonarope said:


> Swami doesn't send to Oz last time I checked. I sent him a pm a while ago and he said it would need to be sent to someone in the US and then sent on from there. Dunno if that's changed though.
> 
> http://swamiseed.org/


Thanks man! Might have to get them to send to a mate in the US to forward on to me!


----------



## dopeonarope (Mar 23, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man! Might have to get them to send to a mate in the US to forward on to me!


There's always a way


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 23, 2018)

dopeonarope said:


> There's always a way


Sure is man


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sure is man


If only you knew someone is the states.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 24, 2018)

too larry said:


> If only you knew someone is the states.


Haha yes, if I only I knew


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

@shorelineOG *has some pretty legit strains. His Shoreline OG and backcrosses, his Roadkill Master (Texas Roadkill Skunk x Master Kush, I believe), and various other creations or rarities that he curates are probably going to be your best bet. I dunno if they’ve reupped, but his gear was available at Oregon Elite Seeds as far as I know.*

*I’m growing a Shoreline Bx3, and it smells like a rancid skunk, cat piss, and earth.*


----------



## aaagreen (Mar 24, 2018)

The hawaiian strains from the old days are finally coming back around. My family on the islands has a few hawaiian ones and just got some hawaiian hybrids from the cannabis expo where cheech and chong performed. I love hybrids but the straight sativa and indica are so special. The afghani and all her offspring like triangle kush are some of the most potent and best for pain.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Mar 25, 2018)

dopeonarope said:


> Swami doesn't send to Oz last time I checked. I sent him a pm a while ago and he said it would need to be sent to someone in the US and then sent on from there. Dunno if that's changed though.
> 
> http://swamiseed.org/





eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man! Might have to get them to send to a mate in the US to forward on to me!


Swami have international shipping, email him and he will help you.


----------



## dopeonarope (Mar 25, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Swami have international shipping, email him and he will help you.


Must have changed since I checked thanks mate


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 25, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Swami have international shipping, email him and he will help you.


Thanks mate! Seems his rks isn't available though, according to his website.


----------



## Pin Tar Kush (Mar 25, 2018)

Email *[email protected]* or put in a request asking for his updated list. Not all the availability is listed on the website.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 25, 2018)

Pin Tar Kush said:


> Email *[email protected]* or put in a request asking for his updated list. Not all the availability is listed on the website.


Ahhh thank you kind Sir


----------



## Pin Tar Kush (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone that claims its readily available today has never seen or smoked the real deal, let alone grown it.
> And since the OP wants to know where its at, who has it, etc - well, if you know, then post the info for the rest of the class.
> Claiming your cousins-friends-brother-in-law has it wont cut it.
> 
> ...


^^^^^

.. that's Bingo right there! I worked with real Skunk #1 from the mid-eighties to the mid-90s. Soon as I got back growing recently first thing I did was grow 6 or 8 samples from all different breeders ...they're not even close, and the real deal was stoney beyond belief too


----------



## Little Dog (Mar 31, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> .. that's Bingo right there! I worked with real Skunk #1 from the mid-eighties to the mid-90s. Soon as I got back growing recently first thing I did was grow 6 or 8 samples from all different breeders ...they're not even close, and the real deal was stoney beyond belief too


Beachwalker, straight up! Absolutely correct! What they got now, it may be good weed. But it ain't Skunk. "Not even close!" I hear you brother. I'm way old school. I'd like just a little taste. And that smell from the seventies. Ain't nothing here now like it. May never be ever again. But brother, I'm hoping. It'd be a moneymaker for sure!


----------



## BoiseShortz (Apr 2, 2018)

Grew some Skunk #1 last year, the seeds were given to me by an older hippie friend. My dad now in his 70's swears it tasted just like the stuff he used to get back in the day. Still have a couple of seeds...


----------



## BoiseShortz (Apr 2, 2018)

Pin Tar Kush said:


>


great video!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2018)

BoiseShortz said:


> Grew some Skunk #1 last year, the seeds were given to me by an older hippie friend. My dad now in his 70's swears it tasted just like the stuff he used to get back in the day. Still have a couple of seeds...


Well get those babies popped and make some beans


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 3, 2018)

unfortunately 2002 was the last time Ive seen real blueberry or skunk in the US  I'm sure others have had better luck and I've seen things labeled blueberry or skunk but were nothing like what i could got consistently growing up.. It got to where I was getting kind of tired of both because there wasn't a whole lot of variety floating around town. Right around 02 was when everybody started getting hyped about "sour" in my area. From then on there was more varieties available but the "blueberry" and "skunk" were never the same.

I've popped more than a handful of "skunk" and "roadkill" but even the most skunky and roadkilly doesn't have the same "obscene" type scent. I would have to agree with some posters that the closest I've come to that smell has been driving down the highway.

Keep this thread alive and if someone can find an original skunk in seed form even 20% I would be happy


----------



## Magdup (Apr 13, 2018)

T


jimihendrix1 said:


> #1. RKS is a Phenotype. 1 of several.
> 
> #2 There ARE 2 people That Are Known to have the ORIGINAL GENETICS that "Contain" the RKS Pheno.
> 
> ...


The nature farm has the 1969 skunk 18 open polination in stock right now be fast guys


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 13, 2018)

Magdup said:


> T
> 
> The nature farm has the 1969 skunk 18 open polination in stock right now be fast guys


guess they went in like 10 mins


----------



## Magdup (Apr 13, 2018)

I ordered half an hour ago. But you defenitly have to be quick!!


Sour Wreck said:


> guess they went in like 10 mins


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 13, 2018)

Magdup said:


> I ordered half an hour ago. But you defenitly have to be quick!!


i checked when you post was 11 minutes old. out of stock


----------



## Magdup (Apr 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i checked when you post was 11 minutes old. out of stock


Just checked you r right. I m at work my feeling for time is not on top. Sorry brother i tryed to let u guys know asap


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 13, 2018)

D**N

Missed out.


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 13, 2018)

I sent them an email on Tuesday asking when the skunk would be back in stock. No answer. 
 The chase continues...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 13, 2018)

RichRoots said:


> I sent them an email on Tuesday asking when the skunk would be back in stock. No answer.
> View attachment 4121406 The chase continues...


I sent an email months ago asking if they had any idea when new stock was going to be available. Their response, “check the website”. Gee, thanks.


----------



## Magdup (Apr 13, 2018)

He an


jayblaze710 said:


> I sent an email months ago asking if they had any idea when new stock was going to be available. Their response, “check the website”. Gee, thanks.


Nounced that drop on ig 2hours before the seeds were online.


----------



## Magdup (Apr 13, 2018)

He an


Magdup said:


> He an
> 
> Nounced that drop on ig 2hours before the seeds were online.


He announced....


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2018)

The cheese cut I run has a skunk parent.
I just tied the bitch up as the colas were falling over. I smell like a fruity cheese factory.


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 13, 2018)

Magdup said:


> He an
> 
> He announced....


Where is he making announcements? Thenaturefarm.com, social media, ect.?


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 13, 2018)

RichRoots said:


> Where is he making announcements? Thenaturefarm.com, social media, ect.?


Just read closer. On Instagram i see. I need to get on that.


----------



## splonewolf (Apr 13, 2018)

so sad i read this a few hours too late


----------



## BudMan54 (Apr 14, 2018)

My Avatar is Skunk #1 that i grew from ILGM
You could small the stench two rooms away!


----------



## AjarahDank (Apr 15, 2018)

Schuyler Skunk?


----------



## casperd (Apr 24, 2018)

Enigma said:


> It must have been 15 years ago, give or take a few, when I met some people growing Skunk #1, Supa Skunk, Sensi Star, Virginia Mist, etc. They opened my eyes to growing.
> 
> Again, I don't know what you thought you bought but it wasn't Skunk. Skunk has never been fruity or sweet, it smells like a skunk.


i feel the same with the old school cat piss another lost


----------



## N.R.G. (Apr 25, 2018)

BudMan54 said:


> My Avatar is Skunk #1 that i grew from ILGM
> You could small the stench two rooms away!


Skunk #1 is far less pungent than original Skunk. It was bred towards sweet flavors and scents in comparison.


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 25, 2018)

This might have been mentioned on here before but has anyone tried Flying Dutchmans Classic Skunk? I read on thcfarmer that someone "got lucky" & found a RKS pheno.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 27, 2018)

you could always buy Swami's Mazar x 85 rks I'm sure theres some stinkers in those.


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 3, 2018)

I just got a pack from natures farm it was up for a second but its down now


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 3, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> I just got a pack from natures farm it was up for a second but its down now


Ditto. Scooped a pack of 1969Skunk18 IBL from Natures Farm. Like someone said earlier in the thread, he announces drops on instagram just before it hits the site. Definitely have to be quick.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 4, 2018)

so has anyone found the roadkill skunk phenotype in the natures farms offerings?


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 5, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Ditto. Scooped a pack of 1969Skunk18 IBL from Natures Farm. Like someone said earlier in the thread, he announces drops on instagram just before it hits the site. Definitely have to be quick.



I just happened to be browsing his sute i was gonna get the dumpster skunk but then out the blue i seen it up so i clicked and bam in the cart it went too bad you can only get 1 pack at a time, im excited cant wait


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 5, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> I just happened to be browsing his sute i was gonna get the dumpster skunk but then out the blue i seen it up so i clicked and bam in the cart it went too bad you can only get 1 pack at a time, im excited cant wait


Same. Went to the site with intentions of buying the Dumpster Skunk after seeing him post about it. Walked away with the 69Skunk. Payment went out yesterday. Super stoked for this.


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 5, 2018)

Ive grown a lot of skunks out but nothing really compares to the original sticky road kill skunk from the 1980's.
Ya I been growing a very long time lol


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)

I have sprouts up of Skunk X Shit/Skunk, Shit X Shit/Skunk and Afghani X Shit/Skunk. Hope to do some stinky crosses with them. Might get lucky and find a mouffette dans les toilettes.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 5, 2018)

Where the hell did @psychadelibud go ?

Wana know how that kentucky skunk is..


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 5, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Same. Went to the site with intentions of buying the Dumpster Skunk after seeing him post about it. Walked away with the 69Skunk. Payment went out yesterday. Super stoked for this.


Payment went out yesterday too lol


----------



## Craigson (May 12, 2018)

I have some seeds with which Im going to do a RKS search
12x Skunk 91 -Bodhi
20x ‘85RKS -AlaskanCannabis Cache
60x 2012 skunk from old cali grower

Hope to start the Skunk91 within next couple weeks and run open poll then keep the best make(s) and female(s)


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 13, 2018)

Craigson said:


> I have some seeds with which Im going to do a RKS search
> 12x Skunk 91 -Bodhi
> 20x ‘85RKS -AlaskanCannabis Cache
> 60x 2012 skunk from old cali grower
> ...


You got the Skunk 91?! Shit, that was a limited run that I wish I had. I’d love to purchase or trade for some Skunk 91 F2 seeds when you get them!


----------



## casperd (May 13, 2018)

Craigson said:


> I have some seeds with which Im going to do a RKS search
> 12x Skunk 91 -Bodhi
> 20x ‘85RKS -AlaskanCannabis Cache
> 60x 2012 skunk from old cali grower
> ...


----------



## classic root (May 21, 2018)

Magdup said:


> He an
> 
> Nounced that drop on ig 2hours before the seeds were online.





Magdup said:


> He an
> 
> Nounced that drop on ig 2hours before the seeds were online.


What’s there Instagram handle? And is that how you find out about when the next drops will be?


----------



## Magdup (May 21, 2018)

classic root said:


> What’s there Instagram handle? And is that how you find out about when the next drops will be?


the.nature.farm
Yes he announces it on his site every now and then. I think he s not far away from the next drop since the girls he posted are a few weeks from finish!!!


----------



## classic root (May 21, 2018)

Magdup said:


> the.nature.farm
> Yes he announces it on his site every now and then. I think he s not far away from the next drop since the girls he posted are a few weeks from finish!!!


Thanx bro


----------



## Magdup (May 21, 2018)

classic root said:


> Thanx bro


You re welcome. Just looked up his site he has some fire skunk crosses available right now.


----------



## classic root (May 21, 2018)

Magdup said:


> You re welcome. Just looked up his site he has some fire skunk crosses available right now.


I think I’ll hold out for the Skunk#18
Uncle fester.


----------



## Magdup (May 21, 2018)

classic root said:


> Thanx bro


I check his online shop like 3 times a day


classic root said:


> I think I’ll hold out for the Skunk#18
> Uncle fester.


Original is original right?


----------



## Gritzman (May 22, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> I just happened to be browsing his sute i was gonna get the dumpster skunk but then out the blue i seen it up so i clicked and bam in the cart it went too bad you can only get 1 pack at a time, im excited cant wait


Under what name was it listed? Was it crossed with another strain?


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 22, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> Under what name was it listed? Was it crossed with another strain?



No its not up any more you gotta catch it when its there he doesnt really say when hes gonna drop he just does


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 22, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> Under what name was it listed? Was it crossed with another strain?


He has about 5 crosses with the Skunk18 up right now. Most were just put up yesterday, with limited stock of each.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 22, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> I just happened to be browsing his sute i was gonna get the dumpster skunk but then out the blue i seen it up so i clicked and bam in the cart it went too bad you can only get 1 pack at a time, im excited cant wait


I went back and got the dumpster skunk as well. About to start a few of the IBLs.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 23, 2018)

Anyone get any of those Nature Farm NL5 x Sk18??? Those are going to be killer. Theyre all gone now. People missed out if you had the chance to get these, and didn't.

Had this stuff, or similar back in the 90s, and it was pure fire. Anything with the real NL5, or Sk18 is going to be a really powerful high. The yield from these should also be a winner. Would be interesting to know if the NL5 was the Male/Female. I know there are both NL5 Males/Females around from Old Stock/Clones.

Im almost as excited to get these as I am the IBL Sk18. Id love to be able to get the old NL5 again. I have the Dr Atomic, but haven't grown it out yet. But it gets great reviews.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 23, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I went back and got the dumpster skunk as well. About to start a few of the IBLs.


Where at?


----------



## Craigson (May 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Anyone get any of those Nature Farm NL5 x Sk18??? Those are going to be killer. Theyre all gone now. People missed out if you had the chance to get these, and didn't.
> 
> Had this stuff, or similar back in the 90s, and it was pure fire. Anything with the real NL5, or Sk18 is going to be a really powerful high. The yield from these should also be a winner. Would be interesting to know if the NL5 was the Male/Female. I know there are both NL5 Males/Females around from Old Stock/Clones.
> 
> Im almost as excited to get these as I am the IBL Sk18. Id love to be able to get the old NL5 again. I have the Dr Atomic, but haven't grown it out yet. But it gets great reviews.


The standard is to list the male last, so the sk18 should be the male


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Where at?


nature farm


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Where at?


http://thenaturefarm.com/
Bookmark the site and check often. Announcements and drops are scattered about. Lot of interesting things coming down the pipeline.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 23, 2018)

Has anyone grown any of this yet? I'm a little skeptical. Skunk was not around in 1969 and someone very close to me grew a lot of original skunk in the early 80's until the late 80's in deep East Texas and it smelled nothing like what Nature Farm describes. You literally could not tell the difference between a skunk that had just sprayed and skunk weed. There was no piss smell anywhere in this stuff. Looking forward to hearing about some grows of this stuff.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 23, 2018)

Craigson said:


> The standard is to list the male last, so the sk18 should be the male


I’ve been seeing people listing the male first occasionally. Driving me nuts. All the SkunkVA Lucky Dog drops had the male listed first.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 23, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Ive grown a lot of skunks out but nothing really compares to the original sticky road kill skunk from the 1980's.
> Ya I been growing a very long time lol


Agree..! First thing I did when I started in growing again three years ago was order at least a half a dozen different skunk#1 from all over and none of it was anything like the skunk from the eighties and nineties it's not even close, it doesn't even look like the same plant ?


N.R.G. said:


> Has anyone grown any of this yet? I'm a little skeptical. Skunk was not around in 1969 and someone very close to me grew a lot of original skunk in the early 80's until the late 80's in deep East Texas and it smelled nothing like what Nature Farm describes. You literally could not tell the difference between a skunk that had just sprayed and skunk weed. There was no piss smell anywhere in this stuff. Looking forward to hearing about some grows of this stuff.


I grew it and bred it for 10 years, 85-95, I know exactly what you mean in your description. it's not the same plant, bunch of fruity crap they're trying to call skunk, closest to the original smell I've noticed was on some cheese plants, plus it doesn't even look like the same plant, jmo


----------



## Little Dog (May 23, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Agree..! First thing I did when I started in growing again three years ago was order at least a half a dozen different skunk#1 from all over and none of it was anything like the skunk from the eighties and nineties it's not even close, it doesn't even look like the same plant ?
> 
> 
> I grew it and bred it for 10 years, 85-95, I know exactly what you mean in your description. it's not the same plant, bunch of fruity crap they're trying to call skunk, closest to the original smell I've noticed was on some cheese plants, plus it doesn't even look like the same plant, jmo


Thank you my friend! Well said! I was fortunate to have smoked a lot of "dead skunk" skunk in the late seventies, early eighties. That skunk wasn't cat piss or fruity. It was straight up RKS!


----------



## Beachwalker (May 23, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Thank you my friend! Well said! I was fortunate to have smoked a lot of "dead skunk" skunk in the late seventies, early eighties. That skunk wasn't cat piss or fruity. It was straight up RKS!


Some hippies got to be sitting on the real Skunk#1 strain somewhere..?! They're sitting on bags of money!!!


----------



## Tstat (May 23, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Has anyone grown any of this yet? I'm a little skeptical.


Me too. I was starting to get the itch to try to get some of this Nature Farm stuff...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 23, 2018)

Craigson said:


> The standard is to list the male last, so the sk18 should be the male



Yeah I know that, but Ive read a couple places theres a Male that's being used from an NL5 from 89 that is supposed to a very good breeder. But yeah, I agree that its probably 99% chance its the male Sk1.

Its probably the NOOF Cut from 89.
Skunk 100% for sure started in the 60s, and was done so by Hells Angel Club18 Oakland Chapter Uncle Fester. Believe what you like, its your/whomevers loss, as this is well known.

Its also known the Sacred Seeds was started in 1948, and had seeds dating back to the 19 Teens.

Sacred Seeds also were the originators of Romulan, which was originally from Korea, and was brought back during/right after the Korean War. 1952/53.

Uncle Fester was originally a college Psyc Professor in the early 60s, and joined the Angel in 1964/65, started growing weed on THE FARM in Nor Cal, and also probably got many of his genetics from Brotherhood of Eternal Love.

The strain became stabilized in 1969, and later on in mid 70s had an apprentice grower named Sam Watson, who got into trouble, and started working with DEA, and had Sacred Seeds Busted...AND ITS WELL DOCUMENTED SS HAS SKUNK BY THIS TIME.

But to get himself off, he ratted them ( SS ) out, and for his help they left over 20lbs of seeds Unguarded in the Trash, and Plants with Still Intact Rootballs.

So Ratman went back and gathered all that stuff up, and soon moved to Europe where he teamed up with

The Flying Dutchmen, Super Sativa Seed Club, Nevil, and others I don't know, or forgot.

At this time his concentration was for Breeding the REEK OUT of the Skunk. So from what I understand they bred Sweettooth into it, along with Afghani, and culled all the REEKERS, and bred of for Sweet/Floral.

Super Sativa Seed Club Retained the Original Genetics, as did Nevil, and when Sensi Seeds first started, they had the real stuff, but along the way SK1, Mr Nice, Hashplant, NL5, NL5/Haze Original Genetics was lost, and rebred from related stock.

But when they all found out he worked with the DEA the ALL Distanced themselves from him, so he went his merry way.

But The Nature Farm Genetics can 100% for sure be traced back, and IS THE ORIGINAL SK.

Also Not All phenos are RKS.

How in the world would Cheese have become what it is unless there were Different Phenos?? NOT LOGICAL.

Cheese came from Original Nevil/Sensi Seeds Sk1

There ARE also Cheese Phenos in Uncle Festers Sk18. There are Several Phenos

The closest, best shit out there IMHO short of Uncle Festers, is Dominion Seed Company Dominion Skunk.

It has Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1 on Both Sides

Mother of Dominion Skunk is named.. POLE CAT.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve been seeing people listing the male first occasionally. Driving me nuts. All the SkunkVA Lucky Dog drops had the male listed first.


that dude should know more than anyone...


----------



## Tstat (May 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Uncle Fester was originally a college Psyc Professor in the early 60s, and joined the Angel in 1964/65, started growing weed on THE FARM in Nor Cal, and also probably got many of his genetics from Brotherhood of Eternal Love.


Awesome story  Now I'm hoping to get some again!


----------



## kona gold (May 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yeah I know that, but Ive read a couple places theres a Male that's being used from an NL5 from 89 that is supposed to a very good breeder. But yeah, I agree that its probably 99% chance its the male Sk1.
> 
> Its probably the NOOF Cut from 89.
> Skunk 100% for sure started in the 60s, and was done so by Hells Angel Club18 Oakland Chapter Uncle Fester. Believe what you like, its your/whomevers loss, as this is well known.
> ...


I thought Pole Cat was a Canadian skunk strain?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 23, 2018)

Speaking of skunks

Where you at @psychadelibud?


----------



## N.R.G. (May 23, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Awesome story  Now I'm hoping to get some again!


Is there a single grow report on this uncle fester?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 23, 2018)

Heres day 47 on a Rubber Tree pheno.







Sk18 Male



#rubbertreeskunk#7 the taller sativa pheno. Fastest to root and crazy vigorous 





69' skunk18 ibl Male with the Crinkle. Number 21, Sativa dominant chemical


----------



## charface (May 23, 2018)

So has anyone found the real deal yet?
@psychadelibud are you working on it soon?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 23, 2018)

Sk18. Is the ONLY Real Deal, and is what everything else came from.


----------



## charface (May 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Sk18. Is the ONLY Real Deal, and is what everything else came from.


I haven't read this entire thread is it available?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Sk18. Is the ONLY Real Deal, and is what everything else came from.


roadkill?

what percentage of the phenos?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 23, 2018)

charface said:


> I haven't read this entire thread is it available?


no, when they come up for sell, they sell out VERY fast...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> roadkill?
> 
> what percentage of the phenos?


Around 1 in 5 are RKS is what Ive been told. But ALL of them REEK and can be smelled 300 feet away.
1 bud will stink up the whole house. Be it RKS, or Cat Piss, Chemical, Floral, or a Combination, it REEKS.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 23, 2018)

*Instead of describing how crosses may be, i will just describe the Males and Females of the 1969 Skunk#18 IBL Open Pollination Line and what they will likely bring to the Pairings as a whole line. *

*These are Original Skunk#1 line derived from 1969 stock via Inbred line, passed to Thai after his uncles passing In Eureka, CA. Pre Skunkman Skunk#1. And also go by a few other handles, Such as Uncle Festers Skunk#18 IBL(from the breeder), Professor Beatnik Skunk#18 IBL, Hells Angels Skunk, Cali Skunk, we choose one truer to form being 69′ Skunk#18 IBL which is when the seeds were derived from. *

*Firstly Effect like a freightrain for the brain, cerebral magic, brightens the day to where your squinting its so bright, wakes you up and bakes you the fuck out whole being. Every pheno has extensive expansion qualities and most were quite resinous with melt glands.
Thats what was found and what you can expect with true end mexi notes,only sweet they have, not pine, no fruit.
And other nasty ended scents like burnt wire, rubber, onion, astringent bleach notes, pissy, aged cheesy black hash tones, green acrid funks. The Entire run they Morph scents and are even more pungent and funk once dry. The line itself is wide open in the regards of the funk and type of it you will find as well as the plants, but they do have an overall similar appearance in the mexi looks. There is some extreme indica expressions as well, different types of stout Ghanis to Stretch Ghanis.*

*The plants themselves are beyond vigorous and thick membraned showing their true heritage. Most are full double serrated plants and also display extra digits and most display absolutely amazing builds. Some of the prettiest and most agressive controlled plants that i have had the pleasure to have under hand.*

*To the cross pairings they will instill very nice Vigor, enhance build and branching of most any and all kind. They will enhance Potency with added Mexi cerebral magic. Brighter and more vibrant with true expansion qualities all around. I do not know how they will dominate, but in this case i hope they do. The line is pure Magic in my opinion with Acrid Chemical and True Skunk1 qualities.*

*****These are pre release and I felt this is something needed doing with the current focus on Skunk1 genetic but also the Fact of the originator of these seeds ripping folks off and not keeping his word to many members in our community for no reason whatsoever, especially when his genetic selection is solid. *

*He is Master Thai Organic Seed garden and our open pollination recreation was never to harm but rather to preserve the experience for everyone. This is his uncles line, preserved via seed stock and kept mother for us to enjoy and thats what i intend for all, not to rip anyone off like where these originate. Like i always say, we let the genetic speak. *

*So there is a few underlying circumstances that have lead me to give you the same shot that I have for Magic. The Main is because it is what the genetic and the plant deserves and so do you.*

*So Please, ENJOY!*

*The Nature Farmer*


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 23, 2018)

He even gave me some mr nice x sk18 crosses as freebies didnt even crack them got alot going on right now so no room


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 23, 2018)

Yep, those are whats free right now, but also has a high CBD strain available if asked as replacements, but I wanted the MR Nice/Sk18.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 23, 2018)

are the sk18 crosses untested?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 23, 2018)

I have no info on that


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yep, those are whats free right now, but also has a high CBD strain available if asked as replacements, but I wanted the MR Nice/Sk18.


I hoped for the Mr Nice/Sk18 with my last order, but did not get it. Not mad about a free (12) pack of Skywalker OG x Rocket Scientist OG, though.
Maybe the Mr. Nice will come with this order. 

I just dropped 3 of my Skunk18 IBLs to soak. We will see how they do.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 23, 2018)

Would _*Nevilles Skunk #1 f3's*_ be a good bet for STANKY DANKY SKUNKY FUNKY? Sounds tasty to me and am going to grab in the next week and treasure hunt


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 23, 2018)

I think if it is really Nevils real deal stuff from the 80s, early 90s/Sensi, theres a great chance there is s REEK in there. The more you go back to the 80s, the more likely there is for RKS phenos. UK Cheese was found in 89.

But if it has anything to do with later Sensi Seeds, or Mr Nice Shit, forget it.

Coastal Seeds also has a cross of the REAL 89 UK Cheese x Heirloom NL#1.

NL#1 is 100% Pure Pre Soviet Invasion Kandahar IBL.


----------



## RichRoots (May 23, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Would _*Nevilles Skunk #1 f3's*_ be a good bet for STANKY DANKY SKUNKY FUNKY? Sounds tasty to me and am going to grab in the next week and treasure hunt


Where does one get those beans?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 23, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I hoped for the Mr Nice/Sk18 with my last order, but did not get it. Not mad about a free (12) pack of Skywalker OG x Rocket Scientist OG, though.
> Maybe the Mr. Nice will come with this order.
> 
> I just dropped 3 of my Skunk18 IBLs to soak. We will see how they do.


I love to be updated. WIll they be done inside, or out??
If inside, remember they are Sativa Dominant, and love all the light they can get, and you will be rewarded with great branching pattern, and a big yield.

Ive read these have great vigor, are mold resistant, and have a mind splitting high. I also hear if bred, the vigor goes to whatever theyre bred to.

I cant wait to breed the BOH, and this stuff, and also will breed some of the Dominion Seed Company.... Granny Skunk/Sis Skunk, Dominion Skunk
Coastal Seeds Puck Yeah… NL1 x Puck AKA Skelly Hash Plant.
Coastal 1989 REAL DEAL UK Cheese x NL1
Herijuana


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 23, 2018)

Also the Sk1 was IBL, and far beyond F3 before Nevil even got it.

This Skunk18 has been IBL since 1969, so I think the F3 designation isn't correct.

But as long as was Nevils Original stuff, and is not adultered yet. There will for 100% be RKS, and if they ALL Don't REEK, it it real.

Even though they aint all RKS, EVERY Pheno REEKS to high heavens, and if you have close neighbors, they WILL know youre either growing skunk weed, or theres a skunk around somewhere.

Same goes for the Dominion Skunk.

Its Momma is Pole Cat, and is named so for a reason. It has Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1, on Both Sides. It has the Sk1 Male x Skelly Hashplant Clone Only Momma, which is THE Most Sought After Pacific North West Clone Only HP there is and is the SAME SKELLY Nevil also used

Nevil made his Hasplant seeds this way.

He took the NL1 Male, and crossed it to the Cone Only PNW Skelly.

They found the most Skelly Looking/Smelling ect Pheno MALE, and bred the F2 Male/Son, back into the Clone Mother again, and came up with what he called Hashplant.
1 in 4 plants were Exceptional. ALL were Potent. 1 in 4 were Skelly/HP phenos.

The best weed Ive ever had since the 70s had this but was the Female.

I had a Male NL5 x Haze x Sk1 x Skelly in the 90s, and lost the genes in a bust by the feds, and NOTHING Ive had since is in the same universe as this stuff. Now Ive found the genes again, and have high expectations.
The ONLY thing Ive has that close is original AK47 x Original NL5, and it got lost in 2010. It also REEKED but was more Cat Pee/Floral. Ive not had anything as good since. Not even the BOH.
2009 was the 1st I smoked since I was busted in 1997, and was in fed prison, and also supervised release. I grew then, but didn't smoke, but had reliable testers.
I can honestly say the genetics have greatly changed for the worse IMHO vs what I was used to before I got ratted out in 97.

I did from 97-2001 in Federal prison. Actually I did 1 year in county jail/fed holding facility sleeping on the floor, with 33 men in a 10 man cell, and I was the only 1 that didn't smoke cigs. Many were also going through Narcotics Withdraw, and were dangerous.

Was out from 2001 - 2007 and got ratted out again, and got a violation, and went back 3 more years. Jan 2007 - all of Nov 2009. 35 months, and was then done with everything, and have been on a quest to find my old genetics from the early 90s.
1st thing I smoked was the AK/NL5 and got wasted. It didn't produce a lot, so buddy wanted something with a larger yield, so he got some Barneys G13/Hz, and unfortunately ditched the AK/NL, which was magnitudes better, but produced 1/2 as much.

Ever since Ive spent at least $12,000 on seeds since 2010, and most all have been a BUST. Some was ok weed, but produced like crap. Since Jan 1st of this year Ive spent $3000 on seeds.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 23, 2018)

Just dropped this evening...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I love to be updated. WIll they be done inside, or out??
> If inside, remember they are Sativa Dominant, and love all the light they can get, and you will be rewarded with great branching pattern, and a big yield.
> 
> Ive read these have great vigor, are mold resistant, and have a mind splitting high. I also hear if bred, the vigor goes to whatever theyre bred to.
> ...


Jimi, no worries, I will try to post updates and photos to this thread when available. Hopefully others will do the same as more and more people begin to grow them out. I was able to find a few photos from other growers on Instagram by searching under the hashtag #skunk18 or #skunk18ibl ... 

I have been following the nature farm on there for quite a while now and he drops a lot of great knowledge and pics on the instagram platform, for anyone on there. All of his stuff looks top notch. Very knowledgeable farmer. 

Just a couple of days ago, along with the NL#5/sk18 cross and the others, he also had up 89' UK Cheese/Sk18IBL, but it sold out super fast. That is the one I wanted most, but by the time I went back to get it, it was gone.  I have a pack of the IBL already, but after I missed the UK Cheese I went ahead and got a pack of the Dumpster Skunk, which I wanted anyway.  

I will be growing all of mine for the time being, indoors. Small grow, using hps. I do plan to take cuts of everything and flower any males as well. Would like to keep the genetics going for myself. Perhaps play with some breeding projects, but that would be later on. Not this cycle, as I am in a transition and having to move some things around currently.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 23, 2018)

Not to be nosey, but which HPS will you use/bulb?? Ive used HPS for 30 years. Used to use Halide. You might look into the Hortilux HPS regardless of watts. Is Blue Enhanced. Plants need Blue.

Actually Im not doing anything at the moment but often refer to things as mine, or I.

Im supply seeds to 2 buddies Ive been partners with in 1 way or another since the 80s. 1 Ive known since I was 8 years old, and my older sister dated his brother, and he taught me my 1st guitar chords, so we are really close.

I also get 100% all of the product to get rid of. 1 guy doesn't smoke, so I get all of it at a decent price.
1 buddy, I just bought 2 1000w Gavitas, and he loves them, but you have to have a lot of ceiling height, and 38 inches from the top of the canopy.

But I myself would use a Hortilux HPS regardless of the wattage if using HPS. Its got the most PAR vs any HPS, and is also color corrected, and has added Blue. Ive used them since the 90s for both Veg/Flowering. I/My Buddies Veg, and Flower with 1000w Hortilux HPS.
1000w Hortilux HPS has 1600 PAR at 24 inches, 62w sq/ft and a 4 x 4.
Sun is 12,000w Sq/ft at the Equator.
Buddy just got 22 oz from 4 BOH with 1000w Horitlux, and 4 x 4 x 7 gallon containers/Promix BX. Can get more.

But those Skunks should come close to the same production level, and probably grow faster


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 23, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just dropped this evening...
> 
> View attachment 4140581



Yep, Master Thai is the 1 the Nor Cal community is mad at for not keeping his word about thse genetics.

MT has the good stuff, and broke his word to the Nor Cal community, and they aren't happy with him. Hes also getting older, and has health problems, and is retiring.

The Nature farm UMello/Nature Farm released the genetics, and didn't charge arms and legs for them, and also sold them in Pure Form, as where MT wont, and when he did in limited release, he charged arms, legs, and 1st born for them, and also made it hard to get them, and was generally unreasonable. But people did get some of them, and crosses, and they are killer genetics.

I just wonder about the Reserva Privada side is.
GLG also spelled the Reserva wrong on the package.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Not to be nosey, but which HPS will you use/bulb?? Ive used HPS for 30 years. Used to use Halide. You might look into the Hortilux HPS regardless of watts. Is Blue Enhanced. Plants need Blue.
> 
> Actually Im not doing anything at the moment but often refer to things as mine, or I.
> 
> ...


I will likely use the Hortilux HPS, Jimi. Ideally the 1000w, but possibly at 600w. Many things are dependant on the upcoming move and what not, so it's a bit early to say for sure. 
I won't argue with those numbers. If I could pull close to that on that type of space, I would be very happy. It won't hurt me to produce less though. It is only for myself, and whatever I may decide to share with my brother and close friends (not too many).


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yep, those are whats free right now, but also has a high CBD strain available if asked as replacements, but I wanted the MR Nice/Sk18.



Hmm step into my office


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 23, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I will likely use the Hortilux HPS, Jimi. Ideally the 1000w, but possibly at 600w. Many things are dependant on the upcoming move and what not, so it's a bit early to say for sure.
> I won't argue with those numbers. If I could pull close to that on that type of space, I would be very happy. It won't hurt me to produce less though. It is only for myself, and whatever I may decide to share with my brother and close friends (not too many).[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Step into my office i may be able to help with the mr nice x skunk18


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ever since Ive spent at least $12,000 on seeds since 2010, and most all have been a BUST. Some was ok weed, but produced like crap. Since Jan 1st of this year Ive spent $3000 on seeds.



sounds like my experience buying seeds. a keeper is found from time to time, but the majority of seeds i have bought were not what i expected or wanted them to be.

as far as prison, sorry bro, no one deserves that. i have spent time there also due to this plant. so sad, maybe america will grow the fuck up someday...


----------



## Tstat (May 24, 2018)

Super Lemon Haze x Skunk#18

Looks interesting, I loved the SLH...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 24, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I will likely use the Hortilux HPS, Jimi. Ideally the 1000w, but possibly at 600w. Many things are dependant on the upcoming move and what not, so it's a bit early to say for sure.
> I won't argue with those numbers. If I could pull close to that on that type of space, I would be very happy. It won't hurt me to produce less though. It is only for myself, and whatever I may decide to share with my brother and close friends (not too many).



There is absoutly No Reason you cat pull 16-20 oz from only 2 of those Sk18s, in a 4 x 4 if you veg them large enough, bend/train them a bit, and use a lot of soil.

2 x 20 gallon containers with Promix BX is what I/We use, and always pull big yields with the right plant(s). If an Lb is not achieved it is a failure, or lack of ability for a certain strain to achieve these results. We get up to 32oz x 1000w Hortilux with a Mr Nice Super Silver Haze inn the Fall/Winter/Spring with 2 plants in 20 gallon containers. Summer is hot, we have 0 air cooling, but do have really, really great air flow, but it still gets hot, and often just run 1 light in the summer vs 3-4 in the other times.

But Unless there are limitations nforseen, I see absolutely No Reason you cant get at least an lb, and that's really low IMHO, and you will get more than that, but plants have to be vegged, and trained to grow Horizontally, and have wind/movement even when lights out, as this strengthens stems, of which Im sure you are aware of. 

But 2-3 nice females will easily do this.
Even 1 will with a big 30 gallon container, and long veg will get 20oz+.


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 24, 2018)

Hey jimi i got a hortilux 600 how long should i let the sk18 veg under a 400mh hortilux to achieve maxium yield 7ft ceilings


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 24, 2018)

With a 400, I would veg them for at least 60 days. 2 Feet Tall.

But remember I Bend my plants to grow mostly Horizontally, and this will make all the secondaries, like Mains.

I would first consider the 600w is good for a 3.5 x 3.5 area. 1000w is good for 5 4 x 4.

Any chance you could also veg with the 600? Or both?? 600 is much more efficient vs 400.

400 they cant be vegged as large, as the light simply wont penetrate enough, and will also cut down on the # of plants you can veg.

400 is good for 2.8 x 2.8..7.84 sq/ft area and 18-24 inches tall. This would be 54w Sq/ft

Figure this. Sativa likes a minimum of 5ow Sq/ft, to keep it simple.

If you want 2 Females in the end, you need enough space/light to grow 4-5 plants large enough to sex, not get root bound/stressed. Then they will have to be repotted into large containers.

Id start in 24oz cups, grow in those 3 weeks, or so, and then uppot to 1-2 gallons until large enough to sex. I also never want them root bound early on. They can take up all the space inside, but I quickly uppot when I know all the soil is used.
When sexed Id up pot them into 20 Gallon Totes,,,,, veg until desired size. 2 feet.


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 24, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> With a 400, I would veg them for at least 60 days. 2 Feet Tall.
> 
> But remember I Bend my plants to grow mostly Horizontally, and this will make all the secondaries, like Mains.
> 
> ...



Thank you sir


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 24, 2018)

Glad I can help. I want you to succeed. No sense in not using the space, and light to the fullest advantage. Wasted Time, and Space can never be recovered.
Remember to just keep it as simple as possible.

Proper Genetics, Good Air Flow, Good veg time. Knowing when/what to Water/Feed, and a nice size container is all thats necessary.

What will you feed them?


If chemical, Id recommend the Chem Gro 4 - 20 - 39
Chem Gro Calcium Nitrate15.5 -0 - 0
Potassium Sulfate 0-52-34. I got Greenway Biotech from Amazon x Free Shipping.
Epsom salts/Magnesium Sulfate.. Buy Local.


----------



## Gritzman (May 24, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Ditto. Scooped a pack of 1969Skunk18 IBL from Natures Farm. Like someone said earlier in the thread, he announces drops on instagram just before it hits the site. Definitely have to be quick.


Nice for sure. What is the name of his Instagram page?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 24, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> Nice for sure. What is the name of his Instagram page?


His instagram page is, the.nature.farm


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 25, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Glad I can help. I want you to succeed. No sense in not using the space, and light to the fullest advantage. Wasted Time, and Space can never be recovered.
> Remember to just keep it as simple as possible.
> 
> Proper Genetics, Good Air Flow, Good veg time. Knowing when/what to Water/Feed, and a nice size container is all thats necessary.
> ...


Jacks classic is what im using
Along with roots excelurator
Mammoth p
Terpinator
Beastie blooms and moab and for flush water and molassess


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 25, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> Jacks classic is what im using
> Along with roots excelurator
> Mammoth p
> Terpinator
> Beastie blooms and moab and for flush water and molassess



5 gallon buckets


----------



## psychadelibud (May 25, 2018)

I got 3 packs of the 69 Skunk18 going, outdoors. One pack had a few cracked seeds. I let Nature Farm know and he sent me a whole nother pack also with 3 packs of the Hindu Kush Pakistani x Skunk 18. I also have 3 packs of those going as well.

I am comparing them to our Local Hillbilly Roadkill... And for those who asked, yes we are currently working on them. I am actually doing a collaboration with Swami Seeds at the moment with this Hillbilly Roadkill, likely also from Uncle Fester (at least that is what Swami seeds expects) as it was brought here by the hippies that moved here to Eastern Ky back in the 70s from California whom obtained them from bikers who claimed the seed came out of Mexico.

Also, Nature Farm will be releasing the new Skunk #18 #5 progeny which will be worked closer to the Roadkill... So if you missed the original Open Pollination skunk 18s keep your eyes peeled for the new ones coming around soon. He has some amazing phenos chosen atm to narrow down the RKS in his line.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 25, 2018)

charface said:


> I haven't read this entire thread is it available?


Right now you can get the Hindu Kush Pakistani x Skunk #18 And i have several I sit outdoor this year that was vegged prior 2 months before the season started. I can tell you right now it is worth grabbing and SUPER vigorous... Any pheno you find in the HKP x SK18 or the straight SK18 with double serrated leaves are extremely vigorous and beautiful vibrant plants...

Thus far, every pheno Nature Farm has found with the RKS traits has fully or partial double serrations. Something to keep in mind if you happen to be pheno hunting it.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 25, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I got 3 packs of the 69 Skunk18 going, outdoors. One pack had a few cracked seeds. I let Nature Farm know and he sent me a whole nother pack also with 3 packs of the Hindu Kush Pakistani x Skunk 18. I also have 3 packs of those going as well.
> 
> I am comparing them to our Local Hillbilly Roadkill... And for those who asked, yes we are currently working on them. I am actually doing a collaboration with Swami Seeds at the moment with this Hillbilly Roadkill, likely also from Uncle Fester (at least that is what Swami seeds expects) as it was brought here by the hippies that moved here to Eastern Ky back in the 70s from California whom obtained them from bikers who claimed the seed came out of Mexico.
> 
> Also, Nature Farm will be releasing the new Skunk #18 #5 progeny which will be worked closer to the Roadkill... So if you missed the original Open Pollination skunk 18s keep your eyes peeled for the new ones coming around soon. He has some amazing phenos chosen atm to narrow down the RKS in his line.


eyes wide open !!!!


----------



## kona gold (May 25, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I got 3 packs of the 69 Skunk18 going, outdoors. One pack had a few cracked seeds. I let Nature Farm know and he sent me a whole nother pack also with 3 packs of the Hindu Kush Pakistani x Skunk 18. I also have 3 packs of those going as well.
> 
> I am comparing them to our Local Hillbilly Roadkill... And for those who asked, yes we are currently working on them. I am actually doing a collaboration with Swami Seeds at the moment with this Hillbilly Roadkill, likely also from Uncle Fester (at least that is what Swami seeds expects) as it was brought here by the hippies that moved here to Eastern Ky back in the 70s from California whom obtained them from bikers who claimed the seed came out of Mexico.
> 
> Also, Nature Farm will be releasing the new Skunk #18 #5 progeny which will be worked closer to the Roadkill... So if you missed the original Open Pollination skunk 18s keep your eyes peeled for the new ones coming around soon. He has some amazing phenos chosen atm to narrow down the RKS in his line.


Right on!
So in those three packs you started, what is your initial take?
Any real skunky stinkers so far?


----------



## too larry (May 26, 2018)

I can't wait until the RKS gets found. But in the mean time, I have to keep growing. So here is a couple of additions to my Shitty, Skunky garden.

Skunk X Shit/Skunk


Shit X Shit/Skunk


----------



## psychadelibud (May 26, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Right on!
> So in those three packs you started, what is your initial take?
> Any real skunky stinkers so far?


So far, every one of them have a dank stank, oniony, burnt rubber, piss funk on a stem rub. And can't forget the armpit stench that goes along with it as well.


----------



## kona gold (May 26, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> So far, every one of them have a dank stank, oniony, burnt rubber, piss funk on a stem rub. And can't forget the armpit stench that goes along with it as well.


That sounds great!!
In a kinda disgusting, if it wasn't weed you would like that smell, kinda way!


----------



## shorelineOG (May 26, 2018)

kona gold said:


> That sounds great!!
> In a kinda disgusting, if it wasn't weed you would like that smell, kinda way!


What did your shoreline smell like before you lost it?


----------



## kona gold (May 26, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> What did your shoreline smell like before you lost it?


Well the shoreline og bx had kind of a light kushy smell with some slight skunk.

The sour D x shoreline was much stronger smell. Very sour D dominant in smell at that stage.

Both were nice from what I could tell.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 30, 2018)

Here is a good example when you will know for a fact, you are truly working with a legit Roadkill strain. You will see serrations like these...

This is the Hillbilly .


----------



## bobdagrowah (May 30, 2018)

Yo


psychadelibud said:


> Here is a good example when you will know for a fact, you are truly working with a legit Roadkill strain. You will see serrations like these...
> 
> This is the Hillbilly .
> 
> ...



You talking about the few double serations


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Here is a good example when you will know for a fact, you are truly working with a legit Roadkill strain. You will see serrations like these...
> 
> This is the Hillbilly .
> 
> ...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't see no double serrations in those leaves but they are really nice saw tooth blade's.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 2, 2018)

2nd pic on the tip


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 3, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> 2nd pic on the tip


I noticed that when I looked at it. But I wouldn't call that on a for sure shot, double serrated, yet.

On another note, when mine were in small half gallon containers about the size of yours, they didn't show any double serrations at all. Once they got in bigger pots and really started growing out they were then everywhere. So let's give it some time and see how she turns out in time after you transplant her to a larger container.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 3, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I noticed that when I looked at it. But I wouldn't call that on a for sure shot, double serrated, yet.
> 
> On another note, when mine were in small half gallon containers about the size of yours, they didn't show any double serrations at all. Once they got in bigger pots and really started growing out they were then everywhere. So let's give it some time and see how she turns out in time after you transplant her to a larger container.


No doubt i just stuffed them under the 400


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 3, 2018)

I got some double serrations on Dr. Greenthumb's Turkish Delight #8 & #11


----------



## Craigson (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh boy


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jun 7, 2018)

What's in that dome?


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 7, 2018)

Bowser1226 said:


> What's in that dome?


Looks like some dank from bodhi, chem 91 x rks. Sounds killer!!


----------



## Craigson (Jun 7, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Looks like some dank from bodhi, chem 91 x rks. Sounds killer!!


11/12 germed so far.


----------



## casperd (Jun 8, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> *Instead of describing how crosses may be, i will just describe the Males and Females of the 1969 Skunk#18 IBL Open Pollination Line and what they will likely bring to the Pairings as a whole line. *
> 
> *These are Original Skunk#1 line derived from 1969 stock via Inbred line, passed to Thai after his uncles passing In Eureka, CA. Pre Skunkman Skunk#1. And also go by a few other handles, Such as Uncle Festers Skunk#18 IBL(from the breeder), Professor Beatnik Skunk#18 IBL, Hells Angels Skunk, Cali Skunk, we choose one truer to form being 69′ Skunk#18 IBL which is when the seeds were derived from. *
> 
> ...


how can someone in australia get these seeds ? iv been looking for like 20 years


----------



## Magdup (Jun 8, 2018)

casperd said:


> how can someone in australia get these seeds ? iv been looking for like 20 years


He is from oregon not australia.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 8, 2018)

#1. They've been SOLD OUT, for a long time, and if you want them, you have to monitor him like the FBI on tRump, or they will be gone in minutes.

#2. Worst case is, he doesn't send to Australia.

What I can suggest in the way of Skunk, and there are Skunk/REEKERS in this line.

Im pretty sure www.sssedsherenow.com sends to Australia. I don't know the specifics, but you should Email them, and ask. BUt IM not 100% sure.

#3. If they do send to Aus, buy the

Dominion Seed Company... Dominion Skunk. This hybrid has both the Original Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1, and also the Pacific Northwest.. SKELLY Hashplant/AKA PUCK CUT.

The MOTHER of this strain is.

ORIGINAL REAL Chem91 VA x SSSC Sk1.. NAME is POLE CAT.

Father is Skelly x SSSC SK1, so it has the same Father on Both Sides. ALL REEK, all aren't Road Kill, but I promise you this stuff will defeat many many carbon scrubbers. This is a Sativa Dom strain, but there are phenos that more resemble the Skelly Mom, and will need more veg time, but will produce big. The other pheno is like the Chem91 Mom, and likes to be trained early in veg, and will also produce BIG. Speed Ball Effect, and heavy body after a while.

NONE of the Original Sk1/18 was/is pure RKS, as evidenced by phenos like UK CHEESE. There are also Onion, Chemical decay, body odor, Cheese, Floral, and combinations of all of it.

I believe U Mello at The Nature Farm Genetics says 2%, out of 150, 8% if you include the males, passed his test/requirements to try and Isolate the RKS Pheno for a future line to be release in around 3 months.

You can see MANY PHOTOS from The Nature Farm Genetics of Sk18 on Instagram, but you have to register to view them. He shows photos of ALL of the plants he will use for this next breeding, past plants, and has more different ORIGINAL OLD cuts than I think I ever seen anyone have.

But the Dominion Seed Company Gear with the SSSC Sk1, and Skelly are some genes you want if you can get them to Aus, from SHN

For a more Indica Dom. Look at the Dominion.. Granny Skunk. Doesn't stretch much. 83% Indica. Trance like high. Robotic

Another REEKER is
Sis Skunk.. Chems Sister x Skelly SSSC Sk1. Day Wrecker, Heavy Munchies. Stay on the couch with your head blown off. Stock the fridge.
None of these are cheap though


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just dropped this evening...
> 
> View attachment 4140581



Master Thai, jerk that many say he is.

DOES have the Original RKS, and Is Uncle Festers Nephew, but has retired, and stopped selling seeds, as of last month.


----------



## casperd (Jun 8, 2018)

Magdup said:


> He is from oregon not australia.


im from straya


----------



## Magdup (Jun 9, 2018)

casperd said:


> im from straya


I c.


----------



## LuckyLefty112 (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm Running wardog and new England skunk from Nuglab, New Skunk and g13 skunk from Mr Nice, Alien Kush, and picked up 88G13HP x NL1, Romulan x NL1, and Dumpster x NL1 from coastal....I want the Dominion Skunk tho....sounds legit


----------



## doniawon (Jun 26, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I got 3 packs of the 69 Skunk18 going, outdoors. One pack had a few cracked seeds. I let Nature Farm know and he sent me a whole nother pack also with 3 packs of the Hindu Kush Pakistani x Skunk 18. I also have 3 packs of those going as well.
> 
> I am comparing them to our Local Hillbilly Roadkill... And for those who asked, yes we are currently working on them. I am actually doing a collaboration with Swami Seeds at the moment with this Hillbilly Roadkill, likely also from Uncle Fester (at least that is what Swami seeds expects) as it was brought here by the hippies that moved here to Eastern Ky back in the 70s from California whom obtained them from bikers who claimed the seed came out of Mexico.
> 
> Also, Nature Farm will be releasing the new Skunk #18 #5 progeny which will be worked closer to the Roadkill... So if you missed the original Open Pollination skunk 18s keep your eyes peeled for the new ones coming around soon. He has some amazing phenos chosen atm to narrow down the RKS in his line.


I was just given a tin of uncle fester beans. Good to know it's a potential skunk line..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 26, 2018)

doniawon said:


> I was just given a tin of uncle fester beans. Good to know it's a potential skunk line..


I got five Unncle Fester rks x reservation privada rks going right now.

You on a skunk hunt buddy?


----------



## doniawon (Jun 26, 2018)

4 days on mushrooms now. Hunting something lol. Just not sure what chet.if u find the dead ass skunk lmk jp


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 26, 2018)

doniawon said:


> 4 days on mushrooms now. Hunting something lol. Just not sure what chet.if u find the dead ass skunk lmk jp


Worse case I'll save some extra pollen to mix in with your Fester tin. 

Enjoy the booming adventure


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 26, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I got five Unncle Fester rks x reservation privada rks going right now.
> 
> You on a skunk hunt buddy?


Plans to F2, Jp? I would be interested in that pollen (or beans), if you are looking to share. Let me know, buddy.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 26, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Plans to F2, Jp? I would be interested in that pollen (or beans), if you are looking to share. Let me know, buddy.


Same here. Ill have some skunk 91 beans to trade in 2 months


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 26, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Same here. Ill have some skunk 91 beans to trade in 2 months


Nice. I should have some Skunk18 and Dumpster x Skunk18 later this year. Maybe some other stuff too.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 26, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Plans to F2, Jp? I would be interested in that pollen (or beans), if you are looking to share. Let me know, buddy.





Craigson said:


> Same here. Ill have some skunk 91 beans to trade in 2 months


I'm hoping too. Only had a five pack and an hoping it is worth preserving.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 26, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm hoping too. Only had a five pack and an hoping it is when preserving.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted.


Awesome, and good luck!


----------



## too larry (Jun 30, 2018)

doniawon said:


> 4 days on mushrooms now. Hunting something lol. Just not sure what chet.if u find the dead ass skunk lmk jp


Just a word of caution. I did too many back to back days of mushrooms in my youth, and fucked up one of my kidneys. I have been able to cope by not eating or drinking anything that bothers me, but it still lets me know it's not right. Taking a few days between trips will let your body deal with the toxins better.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 30, 2018)

too larry said:


> Just a word of caution. I did too many back to back days of mushrooms in my youth, and fucked up one of my kidneys. I have been able to cope by not eating or drinking anything that bothers me, but it still lets me know it's not right. Taking a few days between trips will let your body deal with the toxins better.


I could not agree more with this statement. My view is it is one of the ways the fungi let you know they are not simply a party drug. They deserve the utmost respect.
Cheers


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 1, 2018)

The Nature Farm, Swami Organic Seeds, and Dominion Seed Company are all 3 coming out with more fire this fall. Im starting to save my money now. I usually buy a lot of beans month but will hold off unless something really special shows up.

Coastal was on my list, and I have several of their strains, but theyre gone now, and the genes are only available in Cali.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 1, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Nature Farm, Swami Organic Seeds, and Dominion Seed Company are all 3 coming out with more fire this fall. Im starting to save my money now. I usually buy a lot of beans month but will hold off unless something really special shows up.
> 
> Coastal was on my list, and I have several of their strains, but theyre gone now, and the genes are only available in Cali.


coastal is gone, but there are still packs of their gear left at glg...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Yeah. James Bean, and SHN also have a few packs left.

Would have liked to have some of the Chem 101, but missed out.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 1, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yeah. James Bean, and SHN also have a few packs left.
> 
> Would have liked to have some of the Chem 101, but missed out.


I think some banks on IG might still have some. @therareseedstore2 would be worth emailing.


----------



## Black Thumb (Aug 1, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Unfortunately not that I know of bro. Heaps of people wanted them but no one has grown them out. Deadpanhead on IG has got some going at the moment but he hasn't posted any pics up yet, he will once they go to flower.
> He had a couple pheno's, 2 stretchy and 1 squat. He said the squat pheno stinks like rotten carcus


Is there anywhere any forums to follow this deadpanhead guy besides instagram ? Would love to see forum format style of his grows.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 2, 2018)

Black Thumb said:


> Is there anywhere any forums to follow this deadpanhead guy besides instagram ? Would love to see forum format style of his grows.


Nah sorry mate, deadpan is a very quiet, introverted dude, he only posts on IG.


----------



## dfule (Sep 8, 2018)

Great thread.

Have you guys/gals grown any strain that has a skunk smell to it?

I'm not talking about pure RKS. I don't mind some sweet smell or some fruity smell as long as there is also a skunk smell.

Any recommendations?

Thanks all!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 8, 2018)

The Nature Farm will have releases in a couple/few weeks. Look for the Sk18, NL5/Sk18, or anything that has the Sk18 in it.
Duke Diamond VA...Dominion Seed Company.. Dominion Skunk
Swami Organic Seeds....
Mazar/Guerrero/85 RKS/Uruapan
The ONE x 85 RKS/Uruapan
Blue Orca x 85 RKS/Uruapan.

Uruapan is AKA Michoacán.


----------



## dfule (Sep 8, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Nature Farm will have releases in a couple/few weeks. Look for the Sk18, NL5/Sk18, or anything that has the Sk18 in it.
> Duke Diamond VA...Dominion Seed Company.. Dominion Skunk
> Swami Organic Seeds....
> Mazar/Guerrero/85 RKS/Uruapan
> ...


Looks like swami does not carry any of those any more.

I clicked on /seed-request/ and they are not listed.

I have been searching and saw T.H. Seeds Skunk XXX. They do say it is sweet but also the classic stinker. 

All these skunks don't have any skunk smell to them?

Like Mr.Nice Sh!t, or Sending Seeds Skunk #1? No skunk smell at all?

Also JOTI has a God Skunk x Chernobyl. Description sounds skunky.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 8, 2018)

dfule said:


> Looks like swami does not carry any of those any more. I clicked on /seed-request/ and they are not listed.


You can email Swami directly or contact them on Instagram. His email is there. Most or all of those are still available, I am pretty sure.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Weve been growing the Mr Nice Shit for 2 years. NO SKUNK to be found, though its not bad weed.

Swami does have them, but you have to go to Instagram, and give a message. Hes got PLENTY.

He says the Purple Zebra x 85 RKS is the most likely to find the skunkiest phenos.

Email [email protected] for details•°



https://www.instagram.com/swamiseed_ig/


https://www.instagram.com/p/BmErm0nFa6b/?taken-by=swamiseed_ig

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bm_U5WAlvU5/?taken-by=swamiseed_ig


----------



## dfule (Sep 8, 2018)

"Weve been growing the Mr Nice Shit for 2 years. NO SKUNK to be found, though its not bad weed.

Swami does have them, but you have to go to Instagram, and give a message. Hes got PLENTY.

He says the Purple Zebra x 85 RKS is the most likely to find the skunkiest phenos."


What does Mr.Nice shit smell like if you don't mind sharing. Not even a hint of skunk??

I grew out Black Indica from crop king seeds.

No skunk smell untill I smoked it. Then it came out but not very pungent. It also had a burnt rubber smell.

I made feminized seeds out of same batch as I did not have a male, had to use colloidal silver.

Thanks for the swami info, ok contact them.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 8, 2018)

The Mr Nice Shit is Sweet, with a hint of Hash.
Im smoking the Critical Skunk right now.

Its a Pineapple, Sweet Floral with a hint of hash. B+

But potency wise I rate it good Mid Grade at best. It is good though, but not really really consistent. 

The Swami BOH is way stronger. Not even in the same universe, though the Swami is way more Diverse. All are potent. It has mostly Indica Dom plants, but the Sativas are the most sought after, though either will ring your bell for hours.
BOH has tested 30%+, and I also suspect is higher than average in CBD/THCV.
Shit has a creeper effect that lasts for hours. Munchies?? Yep. Completely wipes out the eyes. Lung Buster on the best phenos. Best phenos also produce huge yields. Rock Solid buds when cured properly.
Indica phenos are dripping with HUGE Trichomes. The Sat phenos are also covered, but much, much smaller. But just as covered. Hard to find a strain that beats it in hash production.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Sep 8, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Weve been growing the Mr Nice Shit for 2 years. NO SKUNK to be found, though its not bad weed.
> 
> Swami does have them, but you have to go to Instagram, and give a message. Hes got PLENTY.
> 
> ...


Years ago I grew out Mr.Nice's "shit" and it was the biggest waste of time on my part. I got sucked in and grew out 30 seeds, not all at once, and not one even came close to smelling like skunk. A few had a sweet mango smell but nothing funky/skunky. But that was just me and I'm a nobody. From that point on, I've avoided everything made across the pond.


----------



## dfule (Sep 8, 2018)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Years ago I grew out Mr.Nice's "shit" and it was the biggest waste of time on my part. I got sucked in and grew out 30 seeds, not all at once, and not one even came close to smelling like skunk. A few had a sweet mango smell but nothing funky/skunky. But that was just me and I'm a nobody. From that point on, I've avoided everything made across the pond.


Good to know.


----------



## dfule (Sep 8, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Mr Nice Shit is Sweet, with a hint of Hash.
> Im smoking the Critical Skunk right now.
> 
> Its a Pineapple, Sweet Floral with a hint of hash. B+
> ...


Just had a chat with Swami. No Canada shipping


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 8, 2018)

Peak Seeds BC has some skunk crosses too.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Yeah they've been seizing a lot of stuff coming, and going to Canada recently.

If your interested in a good Skunk. Not pure RKS but still chemical fuel.

SeedsHereNow I believe ship to Canada

Look into Dominion seed Company

Dominion Skunk.

Mom is

Chem91 VA x Skelly Hashplant x mid 80s Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1. This is killer stuff, REEKS of Skunk Spray, Garlic, Onions, and Cat Piss, and has a great yield.
You can smell it like a MoFo. REEKS. Don't grow it if you cant deal with REEK


----------



## dfule (Sep 8, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> dfule's comment made it sound like he was in CAN, is why I mentioned Peak BC. I don't have any experience with them, but they have an active thread here with more info and some nice plants/buds shown.


Peak said his skunk is dank, sour, diesel smell. I just got a few of his skunk seeds and I will try them soon. With his NB i had no issues and the result was A++. I trust what he says.

Jordan of the Islands is another breeder in Canada and they have some skunks I will be trying at some point.


----------



## dfule (Sep 11, 2018)

I am going to try Skunk #1 from Sensi. I keep getting mixed reports. For the price and it was on a sale, going to give it a shot.

I am looking for a skunk smell. High, medium, low.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Great Lakes Genetics sends to Canada.

If youre looking for skunk. No Skunk to be found in Sensi Sk1. Get Mr Nice Shit before Sk1. No Skunk in it either.

Get the Coastal Seeds Fourora Borealias x NL1

Another place that sends to Canada, but is in Europe is

Derg Corra Collective

M39 F2
NL5 x Sk1

*Derg Corra Collective Archives - Seedheaven*
https://seedheaven.net/product-category/*derg-corra-collective*


----------



## dfule (Sep 11, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Great Lakes Genetics sends to Canada.
> 
> If youre looking for skunk. No Skunk to be found in Sensi Sk1. Get Mr Nice Shit before Sk1. No Skunk in it either.
> 
> ...


Green Gage Group has time traveler, or timrwarp and cornerstone. Based on description it sounds skunky dank. Seed prices are way high for them though.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 11, 2018)

Forget that over priced stuff. While Im not against paying high prices for some types of genes. Those aint them. Those are available in Europe, and are 3x cheaper.


The Coastal, and Derg Corra are genetics from the 80s, and 90s. Super Sativa Club, and 90s Sensi Seeds stock.
You wont find skunk in most all of these over hyped strains.

The mother of the Fourora is 90s Sensi Seeds Fairfax 4 Way.. Legendary REEKER.

Four-Way is an indica dominant hybrid (80% indica/20% sativa) strain created through a four-way (surprise, surprise) cross of Afghani X Indian X Pakistani X Skunk #1. With parents like these, it’s no surprise that Four-Way has a stench that can fill a room as soon as you open a jug. It has an aroma of sharp and spicy pungent skunk with a musky hash overtone that almost burns as you inhale. The flavor is a bit lighter, although still somehow potent, with flavors of pungent spicy skunk and hints of herbs and spices that intensify upon exhale. Four-Way buds have furry medium-sized forest green nugs with fuzzy bright orange hairs and a coating of tiny crystal gold trichomes. The Four-Way high is a powerhouse punch of indica-heavy effects that pull from all four of its infamous parents. The high hits you first with a happy lift that leaves you dazed yet euphoric with a sense of stoney relaxation. As this effect builds, you’ll suddenly be hit with a powerful body buzz that leaves you hopelessly couch-locked and immovable for hours on end.


----------



## Craigson (Sep 12, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Great Lakes Genetics sends to Canada.
> 
> If youre looking for skunk. No Skunk to be found in Sensi Sk1. Get Mr Nice Shit before Sk1. No Skunk in it either.
> 
> ...


M39? Hahaha good ol ‘beasters/china bud/mids/hydro.


----------



## Craigson (Sep 12, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Nature Farm will have releases in a couple/few weeks. Look for the Sk18, NL5/Sk18, or anything that has the Sk18 in it.
> Duke Diamond VA...Dominion Seed Company.. Dominion Skunk
> Swami Organic Seeds....
> Mazar/Guerrero/85 RKS/Uruapan
> ...


Is there a newsletter sign up or anything? I really dont want to miss this drop.
Thx


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 12, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Peak Seeds BC has some skunk crosses too.





dfule said:


> Peak said his skunk is dank, sour, diesel smell. I just got a few of his skunk seeds and I will try them soon. With his NB i had no issues and the result was A++. I trust what he says.
> 
> Jordan of the Islands is another breeder in Canada and they have some skunks I will be trying at some point.



The skunk Mike uses at peak is not the skunky smelling skunk. I have never had him describe it as dank, sour, or a diesel smell. He has only ever described it as sweet. It is in fact the Sweet Island Skunk that he uses. It is very much like a haze in growth and smells floral/sweet.

Cheers


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 12, 2018)

No, theres no newsletter ect.

He'll just announce on Instagram, and it will be first come, first served.


----------



## Ankou (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi!
sorry but no rks in M 39 f2 derg corra collective:


*Notes from the reproducing-party:*

indeed, the description made by SSSC themselves is spot on. the plants are high yielders and bring in

the typical very strong smelling sweet skunk with added body effect, due to the NL … forget about RKS

(as it is IMPOSSIBLE to find real RKS-plants in ANY dutch-made skunk). this is the classic dutch skunk.

purple hues all over the place make this variety very beautiful and expressive. the yields will make com-

mercial croppers very happy and the effect is wonderful for anytime of the day, while some phenos bring

some good sleeping aid into your lungs. the F2-plants needed 8-9 weeks & had almost no stretch (0,5x).

15 seeds per pack.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 12, 2018)

No RKS in Derg, but it does reek of sweet skunk spray, cat piss, and is not just floral. It is more sweet that rank. But it still reeks.

Nothing like Mr NIce Shit, or Sensi Sk1.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 12, 2018)

I myself would go to SHN, and order the

Dominion Seed Company.. Dominion Skunk.

Heres a link to Duke Diamond Va photos on Instagram.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BiczxOMh1Mp/?taken-by=duke_diamond_va


https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd1A4BvhddA/?taken-by=duke_diamond_va

https://www.instagram.com/p/BnFbOjShac7/?tagged=dominionseedco


----------



## kona gold (Sep 12, 2018)

Craigson said:


> M39? Hahaha good ol ‘beasters/china bud/mids/hydro.


Yea, when grown with massive amounts of chemicals!!!
Wish I still had my M39 cut!!
Closest still to pure skunk I have ever grown!
Only it had a little pine and sweetness from the Northern Lights. Very little sweetness, almost pure skunk!!!
Tasted great, but not as strong as the pure skunk, bit smelled just as skunky and loud!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 12, 2018)

The closest I have come , was a cut of ECSD that was skunk as could be , but like going back to a time in life , it didn't match the expectations in potency


----------



## dfule (Sep 13, 2018)

Description from a blog.
"Those who have already grown Critical + 2.0 indoors, advise to use anti-odour filters or active carbon filters in the final stages of flowering. That way we will prevent its powerful aroma from reaching the olfactory glands of our most indiscreet neighbours, those who are prone to sticking their noses in other people's business. Thus, the use of filters can spare us some headaches by disguising its penetrating Afghan Skunk aroma."

Perhaps the skunk smell comes from an Afghan strain?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 13, 2018)

The real original skunk is a Columbian Red/Gold x Acapulco Gold x Mazar I Sharif


----------



## casperd (Sep 13, 2018)

dfule said:


> Description from a blog.
> "Those who have already grown Critical + 2.0 indoors, advise to use anti-odour filters or active carbon filters in the final stages of flowering. That way we will prevent its powerful aroma from reaching the olfactory glands of our most indiscreet neighbours, those who are prone to sticking their noses in other people's business. Thus, the use of filters can spare us some headaches by disguising its penetrating Afghan Skunk aroma."
> 
> Perhaps the skunk smell comes from an Afghan strain?


what dinafem seeds have toy grown + any autos whats the best ?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 13, 2018)

dfule said:


> Description from a blog.
> "Those who have already grown Critical + 2.0 indoors, advise to use anti-odour filters or active carbon filters in the final stages of flowering. That way we will prevent its powerful aroma from reaching the olfactory glands of our most indiscreet neighbours, those who are prone to sticking their noses in other people's business. Thus, the use of filters can spare us some headaches by disguising its penetrating Afghan Skunk aroma."
> 
> Perhaps the skunk smell comes from an Afghan strain?


A lot of people think the real RKS comes from Afghan genetics.


----------



## dfule (Sep 14, 2018)

casperd said:


> what dinafem seeds have toy grown + any autos whats the best ?


Have not done any autos except automazar from Dutch Passion and Amnesia Haze from Crop King Seeds. 

The Automazar was okay. Big producer.

Crop king seeds Auto Amnezia Haze was an okay producer, very pretty plant, very LOW potency.

Their Original Amnesia was not a bad producer. I scrog so I was able to fill up the canopy. The dried bud did shrink a lot so the bud sizes was not super big, but they are very frosty. I could tell it had sativa traits from the look of the bud. It wasn't super dense.

It is a very potent plant. When I harvested there was a very low amount of Amber trichomes. No couch lock for me. Great for social occasions and outdoor activities like a hike.

I have read great things from their Critical+2.0 so I am looking forward to the results.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 14, 2018)

I've got RKS from Old School Breeders Association going right now outdoors, don't know how it's gonna turn out, I'll know in about a month if all goes well


----------



## doniawon (Sep 14, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> I've got RKS from Old School Breeders Association going right now outdoors, don't know how it's gonna turn out, I'll know in about a month if all goes well


Good luck brotha


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 14, 2018)

W


doniawon said:


> Good luck brotha





doniawon said:


> Good luck brotha


 Well won't have to wait a month, just got back from checking on the RKS, still there, doing really good, big ole frosty buds, but not a friggin whiff of Skunk, none, not at all. Oh well it'll be something in the sack anyhow, just not Pepe!!


----------



## splonewolf (Sep 20, 2018)

Anyone interested the nature farm just dropped a ton of skunk crosses this morning. The skunk 18 open pollination are sold out


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 21, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The real original skunk is a Columbian Red/Gold x Acapulco Gold x Mazar I Sharif


listen to this man for he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> A lot of people think the real RKS comes from Afghan genetics.


Pretty sure the RKS I got back in the day was. Super psychedelic in the beg, but mega couch lock/Stoney indica. I Smoked a J with my buddy at the beginning phish Hampton 99. Half way through the set I had to sit down mid set cause I was so couch locked. Basically paralyzed my legs. I miss that girl. For reference, I always stand at concerts.


----------



## 420bob (Sep 21, 2018)

I need a little bit of help I have one plan yeah I've already cut off two branches that had Bud rot on them I need to know if she should I take the plant out or should I leave it go


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Actually the correct configuration of genes is from what I understand is.

Columbian Gold/Mazar x Acapulco Gold, and the Afghan is Dominant, though it does have genetic diversity, and Mex pheno do show up.

Anyone looking for old school Skunk, the Nature Farm just released some good genetics, and some are already SOLD OUT.

Right now hes got.

Original Release 80s SSSC Sk1 x Sk18. He picked a SSSC Afghan mother phenotype, but this line will also show more Sativa phenos vs Sk18. It doesn't reek as much vs Sk18, but is a different high, but genetically related. I believe the SSSC version was bred by Skunkman to have more Thai/Sweet flavor vs raw funk, so the pairing should be great, and would be killer material for breeding.
He also has some pure Sk18, and 90s Sensi Seeds Super Skunk, but they sold out. Sk18 sold out in 4 hours.

http://thenaturefarm.com/product/1347/


----------



## 420bob (Sep 21, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Actually the correct configuration of genes is from what I understand is.
> 
> Columbian Gold/Mazar x Acapulco Gold, and the Afghan is Dominant, though it does have genetic diversity, and Mex pheno do show up.
> 
> ...


I was just wondering if you could help me I have a plant that I have two branches that had Bud rot on them so I cut the whole Branch down I need to know should I take the whole plant and pull it or just leave it go


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Is this outside, or inside? How much longer do they have to go??

If outside, and if any rain is predicted, as bad as Id hate to, Id jerk them. Better to get something, than nothing.

We're also having that problem outisde with some Puck Yeah. They need to go 2-3 more weeks, but the mold is eating them alive. So chopped they will geet tomorrow. That shit can set up overnight. Its also going to rain for then next week starting Sunday. nd its humid, not much air moving. 
Its a disaster for them, but we were basically making these seed plants, and most of the seeds are done. But a lot of the weed is ruined.

We do have 1 of the same strain right next to 5 others that are starting to mold, and this 1 has no problems.
You may let it keep going, and keep a really close daily watch, and at the 1st hint of anymore mold, chop it. But like I said, is its going to rain ect, better chop it, or you risk losing all of it.


----------



## 420bob (Sep 21, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Is this outside, or inside? How much longer do they have to go??
> 
> If outside, and if any rain is predicted, as bad as Id hate to, Id jerk them. Better to get something, than nothing.
> 
> ...


Okay I think I'll take it down because this plant has been in the flowering stage for last five maybe six weeks and I have another one next to it that is almost 7 foot tall and I don't want it to get on to that one so I will take your advice and get a little bit out of this plant then losing all of my crop about a week ago I took a sample off of it and and it's really good tasting has a nice smell to it a good taste and a good highness thank you very much for your help I do appreciate it


----------



## Magdup (Sep 22, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Actually the correct configuration of genes is from what I understand is.
> 
> Columbian Gold/Mazar x Acapulco Gold, and the Afghan is Dominant, though it does have genetic diversity, and Mex pheno do show up.
> 
> ...


Telescope skunk sounds like straight fire ( romulan x skunk1


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 22, 2018)

Coastal Seeds got the cut from TNF, and has it crossed with NL1. Id like to breed both together, and see what happens.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 22, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> We're also having that problem outisde with some Puck Yeah. They need to go 2-3 more weeks, but the mold is eating them alive. So chopped they will geet tomorrow. That shit can set up overnight. Its also going to rain for then next week starting Sunday. nd its humid, not much air moving.
> Its a disaster for them, but we were basically making these seed plants, and most of the seeds are done. But a lot of the weed is ruined.


damn man I am sorry to hear that. Super shitty. Do you have any of it going indoors?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 22, 2018)

No. None of it going inside. We did some ndnguy 88 G13/HP, and had powdery mildew problems in 1 grow room, and not in another. We also have some of this outside, and it is also affected by the mold. Chopped it will get, but we were mainly making seeds, and theyre finished.

Its a bad year for mold in my neck of the woods. Not as much rain as some places, but we're way above average for the year in the central ohio valley. Not much wind for the last several weeks either and is over 90 degrees. Anyone that doesn't get mold where I am is lucky.
Now its going to turn much cooler, and rain.


----------



## dfule (Sep 22, 2018)

Update on critical + 2.0 from Dinafem.

She is still in veg, and she stinks of skunk. It's not a hint of skunk, it's full blown skunk. 

I'll update again when she starts to flower, I will be making seeds from her.


----------



## casperd (Sep 22, 2018)

dfule said:


> Update on critical + 2.0 from Dinafem.
> 
> She is still in veg, and she stinks of skunk. It's not a hint of skunk, it's full blown skunk.
> 
> I'll update again when she starts to flower, I will be making seeds from her.


i\ seed yea


dfule said:


> Update on critical + 2.0 from Dinafem.
> 
> She is still in veg, and she stinks of skunk. It's not a hint of skunk, it's full blown skunk.
> 
> I'll update again when she starts to flower, I will be making seeds from her.


is it the auto or normal ?


----------



## doniawon (Sep 22, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> No. None of it going inside. We did some ndnguy 88 G13/HP, and had powdery mildew problems in 1 grow room, and not in another. We also have some of this outside, and it is also affected by the mold. Chopped it will get, but we were mainly making seeds, and theyre finished.
> 
> Its a bad year for mold in my neck of the woods. Not as much rain as some places, but we're way above average for the year in the central ohio valley. Not much wind for the last several weeks either and is over 90 degrees. Anyone that doesn't get mold where I am is lucky.
> Now its going to turn much cooler, and rain.


Just got this cut, inquired about her n the bodhi thread. 
Great info once again. Not a fan of the pm prone. Might try it for headstash. Not much of a gambler these days.


----------



## yesum (Sep 23, 2018)

I ordered the Sweet Skunk from Peak. Wonder how it compares in effect to the old RKS. I only had the old skunk once in '85. It had a beautiful peaceful clear effect and a pine flavor. I guess some would think skunk but my brain said pine. Pinene to be exact. Myrcene is supposed to be the skunk smell.

If I can get that old time high it would be great. The Seedsman Skunk I grew was nice. No skunk flavor or smell but a nice high. I want the sativa effect more than any body from the Afghan. Peak likes sativa so I think his will lean that way and that is fine by me. I might try the Dominion skunk later if the Peak one does not do the trick for me.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2018)

yesum said:


> I ordered the Sweet Skunk from Peak. Wonder how it compares in effect to the old RKS. I only had the old skunk once in '85. It had a beautiful peaceful clear effect and a pine flavor. I guess some would think skunk but my brain said pine. Pinene to be exact. Myrcene is supposed to be the skunk smell.
> 
> If I can get that old time high it would be great. The Seedsman Skunk I grew was nice. No skunk flavor or smell but a nice high. I want the sativa effect more than any body from the Afghan. Peak likes sativa so I think his will lean that way and that is fine by me. I might try the Dominion skunk later if the Peak one does not do the trick for me.


If you read thru this thread , we are all chasing the holy grail LOL


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 23, 2018)

yesum said:


> I ordered the Sweet Skunk from Peak. Wonder how it compares in effect to the old RKS. I only had the old skunk once in '85. It had a beautiful peaceful clear effect and a pine flavor. I guess some would think skunk but my brain said pine. Pinene to be exact. Myrcene is supposed to be the skunk smell.
> 
> If I can get that old time high it would be great. The Seedsman Skunk I grew was nice. No skunk flavor or smell but a nice high. I want the sativa effect more than any body from the Afghan. Peak likes sativa so I think his will lean that way and that is fine by me. I might try the Dominion skunk later if the Peak one does not do the trick for me.


If Peak Seeds’ Sweet Skunk comes from the old Spice of Life genetics, it’s not actually skunk at all. 

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sweet_Skunk/Spice_of_Life_Seeds/


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2018)

You wont find anything but sweet in any kind of European Skunk.

You want Skunk, for now the Nature Farm Red Eye Skunk is your best bet. Its the original 80s 1st release Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1 crossed with 2 reeking Sk18s.

Dominion Skunk also reeks of skunk, not RKS, but I can assure you its heavy duty skunk spray, and piss. And these are 3 weeks old seedlings. They already reek.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 23, 2018)

Flying Dutchmen have some of the old school skunks. I grew some out recently so I still vouch for the. Pot of Gold is very skunky.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Flying Dutchmen lost their original genetics decades ago, and then went further down when Sensi bought them out.
Sensi owns FDM.
Sensi also for the most part sucks. IMHO/YMMV.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2018)

They, and Sensi, who is the keeper of the original genetics, lost many of their original mothers starting n the late 90s on through the 2000s. I bought all the original stuff starting back in the 80s, and the original genetic selections were lost long ago.

Same for Serious Seeds AK47, White Widow, Chronic, White Russian, Kali Mist. All the originals that create the best stuff is lost to them, and they made different genetic selections, and in some cases used totally different genetics, and try and fool people, like Serious Seeds.

Dutch Passion Blueberry is a joke compared to the stuff from the 90s.

Sensi doesn't have the Original NL5, Hashplant, Sk1, Shiva, Black Domina.. I could go on.

Sensi owns Flying Dutchmen, and quality of both is nothing compared to what they were originally. Sensi Sk1, and Flying Dutchmen is the same stuff. Neither are the same as the original stuff from Super Sativa Seed Club. Nor is Mr Nice Shit. Flying Dutchmen have around since the 80s, and was sold to Sensi in 2004 or around there. Maybe 2006.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 23, 2018)

The shoreline is the closest I've come to true rks.since the early 90's
I held trinity for around 5 years, was a bag of dead skunk zero mistaking for anything else. Not sweet not pine etc etc. Smelled exactly like a fresh skunk carcass.
@shorelineOG is sitting on a gold mine w that cut and has the shoreline bx available in seed form
It's got a sweeter nose but it's definitely skunk.
Definitely worth checking out Imo.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 23, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Flying Dutchmen have some of the old school skunks. I grew some out recently so I still vouch for the. Pot of Gold is very skunky.


I've always wanted to run that pot of gold. Heard alot of great shit about her.

I agree w Jimi, serious had bangers in the ak47, bubblegum, chronic etc, but everything went South around 97'
Dutch passion bb is a crock of shit


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> They, and Sensi, who is the keeper of the original genetics, lost many of their original mothers starting n the late 90s on through the 2000s. I bought all the original stuff starting back in the 80s, and the original genetic selections were lost long ago.
> 
> Same for Serious Seeds AK47, White Widow, Chronic, White Russian, Kali Mist. All the originals that create the best stuff is lost to them, and they made different genetic selections, and in some cases used totally different genetics, and try and fool people, like Serious Seeds.
> 
> ...


wealth of info. I see you kickin arse and takin names at the mns forum per this stuff, lol. Keep rockin' bro. I have one question, what is the pre88 Dutch cultivar skunk?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> wealth of info. I see you kickin arse and takin names at the mns forum per this stuff, lol. Keep rockin' bro. I have one question, what is the pre88 Dutch cultivar skunk?



Skunk18. Uncle Festers 1969 Hells Angels IBL...The Nature Farm. NO SWEET IN THIS STUFF.

Sam the Rat Skunkman was an apprentice grower for Sacred Seeds in the early 70s. He got into trouble, and worked with the Feds, and had SS busted.

Just so happen the Feds left over 20lbs of seeds in the garbage outside, unguarded, and also plants with the rootballs still intact.

Ratman went back and got all of it that night, then worked the Skunk out of the Skunk, adding sweet, though Im sure there was still skunk in recessives, but he culled all Skunk.

When he went to Holland, he gave/sold all the people the genes ect, and when Nevil, and others got wind he had SS busted, and worked with the DEA, they all stopped fucking with him.


----------



## Losttechnique (Sep 26, 2018)

VT has that old school skunk still lingering around. Literally smells on your clothes years later. It's all outdoor grown and fucking bomb.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Sep 27, 2018)

Losttechnique said:


> VT has that old school skunk still lingering around. Literally smells on your clothes years later. It's all outdoor grown and fucking bomb.


What are you waiting for? Collect som seeds asap.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 27, 2018)

Who is VT?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> Who is VT?



Maybe. Vermont??


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 27, 2018)

Losttechnique said:


> VT has that old school skunk still lingering around. Literally smells on your clothes years later. It's all outdoor grown and fucking bomb.


Confirmed by the guy with one post???


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Buddy cut down our seed stuff from outside, before the mold ate them. There were really small plants, and were put out late.

The HOG
Puck Yeah
Hazeman/ndnguy G13 x HP


While not completely dry, and a good deal of seeds, the only 1 dry enough to give a go is the HOG.

While the taste is kind of flat, you can tell it would have a really nice flavor if taken to the max, and no seeds. Its got a sweet heavy thick smoke, heavy on the eyes, and head. Sticky. Heavy duty CREEPER, and long lasting. Highly impressed. Got way more than 1000 seeds from this plant to be split with my buddy.


----------



## Losttechnique (Sep 27, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Confirmed by the guy with one post???


Was just posting an observation my man. I just found this site and thought I'd share my experiences in Vermont. There are only a couple I know of with access to it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 27, 2018)

Losttechnique said:


> Was just posting an observation my man. I just found this site and thought I'd share my experiences in Vermont. There are only a couple I know of with access to it.


Welcome to RIU


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 30, 2018)

Losttechnique said:


> Was just posting an observation my man. I just found this site and thought I'd share my experiences in Vermont. There are only a couple I know of with access to it.


Try and bring it to the masses. If it’s the skunk funk we don’t want to lose those genetics


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 30, 2018)

^^^^^^^^yeah what he said


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 15, 2018)

Great PotCast with DJ Short:
https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-28-ft-dj-short-of-old-world-genetics

^He says his afghani used to make blueberry smelled like a dead skunk. Also, says he still has a bunch of the old stock. Someone contact him to bring the RKS afghani back. Obviously all his other stuff too. thanks


----------



## charface (Oct 15, 2018)

Lol, 
Well?
Is it here yet?


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 16, 2018)

I have some Island Sweet skunk in flower right now. Have had the seeds for years. Pure sativa, slow flowering.
It smells! The house has an edge of skunk smell to it. And I have a carbon filter in the tent.
It is just overwhelming the filtering system, I think.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 16, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Buddy cut down our seed stuff from outside, before the mold ate them. There were really small plants, and were put out late.
> 
> The HOG
> Puck Yeah
> ...


Do you ever make fem, beans?


----------



## dfule (Oct 28, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> I have some Island Sweet skunk in flower right now. Have had the seeds for years. Pure sativa, slow flowering.
> It smells! The house has an edge of skunk smell to it. And I have a carbon filter in the tent.
> It is just overwhelming the filtering system, I think.


What breeder seeds?


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 28, 2018)

dfule said:


> What breeder seeds?


The seeds are from Twisty Treat Seeds.
This is at 6 weeks:


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 30, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> The seeds are from Twisty Treat Seeds.
> This is at 6 weeks:
> View attachment 4223321


LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 13, 2018)

Finally gonna do a big skunk hunt here. Plan to start beans on Nov 24/Dec1 ish.

22x ‘86RKS (Alaskan Cannabis Cache)
22x 2012 old hippy Skunk
22x Skunk 91 f2s
*also still have clones of 7 females and 4 males Skunk91

Plan is to;
grow all for 3-4wks,
Clone/top all
Flower all small and remove males
Flower all males and collect pollen
Breed Skunkiest of skunks

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 13, 2018)

Island sweet skunk.
A real stinker. This is 7 weeks in to flower.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 18, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Finally gonna do a big skunk hunt here. Plan to start beans on Nov 24/Dec1 ish.
> 
> 22x ‘86RKS (Alaskan Cannabis Cache)
> 22x 2012 old hippy Skunk
> ...


Good luck craigson! I read through this whole thread today and am pullin up a seat. Hopefully I can add something of value in the coming months too. Long time forum-lurker and I suppose I will start contributing here for starters.

I’ve got a couple packs of fester straight from MT among some others that I am working through.

S&S


----------



## projectinfo (Nov 19, 2018)

*God’s Super Skunk x Chernobyl*

* Anyone ever grow this from jordan of the isles? *


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 19, 2018)

The smell...
Wow...just wow.
Island sweet skunk. Pure sativa and pure skunk.
15% red to cloudy sticky. 
It is harvest time.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 19, 2018)

After its first trim.


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 11, 2018)

Has anyone bought from Master Thai's website in recent times? Lots amazing looking stuff including his Sk#1. I sent an email to him with some questions and got a lot of one-word(no/yes) answers....lol. Busy I guess.


----------



## HamNEggs (Dec 11, 2018)

I don't know about recent but 2 yrs ago I went through him. He was pretty brief in our email exchange as well. Everything worked out good at the time. He verified my med card etc. Not sure if he does that anymore.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 11, 2018)

I smell that shit in old east coast cities, in the hood still. places like philly and N.Y mean it is very close anyway. you can smell that shit thru their back packs on the bus. you can tell it is unsmoked not lingering on their clothes to. prolly 3grams in their back pack stinking up the whole bus as if erryone just put the joint out when you walked on cause they thought you were 5/0. you can't even tell who got it because the smell is just errywhere I never see it for sale tho, but I don't buy like that I grow so... that said I am always saying if anyone can get me that loud old skunk hmu.
I've also looked heavily into other causes beyond terps and strain that could cause that smell. some ppl like kevin Jodrey have put out some interesting theories on the matter regarding esters and plant defenses. I have some theories that expound on that idea involving sulfur needing to be present at high amounts


----------



## Craigson (Dec 13, 2018)

Dec 13(6am)

20/20x Skunk 91 f2(#9 mom)

20/20x ‘86RKS

15/15x Deboz Skunk

6/21x 2012 Skunk

11/17x Skunk 91 f2(#1 mom)


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 13, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Dec 13(6am)
> 
> 20/20x Skunk 91 f2(#9 mom)
> 
> ...


how you get an 86rks? the only person I thought had actual 80's skunk plants was wonderland nurseries for kevin's skunk project. I saw a vid he procured a cpl after looking forever and he has mad reach


----------



## Craigson (Dec 13, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> how you get an 86rks? the only person I thought had actual 80's skunk plants was wonderland nurseries for kevin's skunk project. I saw a vid he procured a cpl after looking forever and he has mad reach


Alaskan cannabis cache. Last time i looked they only had a few ‘86RKS crosses, nothing pure.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 13, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> how you get an 86rks? the only person I thought had actual 80's skunk plants was wonderland nurseries for kevin's skunk project. I saw a vid he procured a cpl after looking forever and he has mad reach


If you email them they may still have some stock just not listed.i have no previous experience with ACC seeds but everyone i talk to says they will all be 100% legit strains.

https://alaskacannabiscache.com/old-school-strains


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 13, 2018)

Craigson said:


> If you email them they may still have some stock just not listed.i have no previous experience with ACC seeds but everyone i talk to says they will all be 100% legit strains.
> 
> https://alaskacannabiscache.com/old-school-strains


is this the first time you are growing it out? if so u gonna do a journal or a smoke report on it? interesting link to, if I had just stumbled accoss it I would not have believed it to be legit, interesting inventory to say the least


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2018)

Well, I found the most disgusting smell weed known to man. I have no idea what a skunk smells like.


----------



## cheemo (Dec 13, 2018)

I've currently got some Sensi Skunk #1 on the go, was hoping it would be the old school stuff but after reading this entire thread I'm not so optimistic. I do have a stash of OG Skunk from back in the early 90's from a Dutch seed company, I'm hoping they are still viable.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 13, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> is this the first time you are growing it out? if so u gonna do a journal or a smoke report on it? interesting link to, if I had just stumbled accoss it I would not have believed it to be legit, interesting inventory to say the least


Yes first time. James Schenk runs ACC. Old school grower been around many years.
I actually got my ‘86rks beans a couple years ago from a buddy of James before they even had a website or anything.

The old school dudes that grow for the love of the weed are where its at.


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 13, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Yes first time. James Schenk runs ACC. Old school grower been around many years.
> I actually got my ‘86rks beans a couple years ago from a buddy of James before they even had a website or anything.
> 
> The old school dudes that grow for the love of the weed are where its at.


oh, ic. great info. thanks allot


----------



## Craigson (Dec 13, 2018)

outliergenetix said:


> is this the first time you are growing it out? if so u gonna do a journal or a smoke report on it? interesting link to, if I had just stumbled accoss it I would not have believed it to be legit, interesting inventory to say the least


I have a grow journal goin on overgrow but ill be posting updates here


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 13, 2018)

Craigson said:


> I have a grow journal goin on overgrow but ill be posting updates here


cool, can't wait. don't skimp on the smoke report


----------



## DotCom (Dec 24, 2018)

Hey Everyone! Merry Christmas! I have been a long time lurker and had my run in with the room reaker in 2005 around Plano TX. After I began growing i started my skunk hunt. I am starting to think that what i smoked was probably shoreline just being Tx and all. I pulled the trigger on TNF's September drop a couple months ago. I went with Whiskey chase, Lemon skunk redeux, skunk #18 op, corpse flower, and howards red. TNF hooked it up on the freebies i received the 89 Cheese cross and the Chem 91 cross called Grade A. My first 4 i went with i popped 4 of each. of those i ended up with 2 whiskey chase, 2 skunk #18, 3 Grade A and 1 Corpse Flower. Today marks the beginning of week 4. No funk yet but hopes are high. I gotta say though that whiskey chase smells like straight grapefruit. I plan on starting a journal to log a little more in depth but i have been on the hunt for peoples results in our skunk hunt and have found very little. This thread is where i find my self ending up the most so i figured i would share some photos to the conversation. if you guys think it is appropriate for me to dump photos of my initial TNF run i will add here whenever i am updating the journal. I also have some sprouted Southern Comfort by Shoreline with some of his Shoreline Bx on the way.

Here is the Imgur Link to View Photos sorry next time i will make export a smaller file size. rollitup keeps giving me error codes.
Lol cannot add links yet not enough likes and posts. some one toss me a like or two and i will get this link on here!


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 25, 2018)

I've got a couple Texas Roadkill from Shoreline started, I'll post updates as they progress.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 25, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Dec 13(6am)
> 
> 17x Skunk 91 f2(#9 mom)
> 
> ...


----------



## DotCom (Dec 25, 2018)

hell yes Craigson! i have been popping over to overgrow to watch as well. i am really interested in seeing what comes out of your hunt!


----------



## DotCom (Dec 25, 2018)

here is a link to my imgur. Thank you guys for the likes! https://imgur.com/a/Mw4itVt 
i will definitely export a smaller file size the next time so i don't have to use the imgur link


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 27, 2018)

kaka420 said:


> A few legit people are working on it but none exist yet. The days of pure roadkill skunk genes that are hallucinogenic are gone for the time being.


I think there were different RKS clones/crosses back then. I think they were all strong though. Mine was like that in the beginning of the buzz with extreme couch lock if you oversmoked. Buddy and I smoked a J at the beginning of the concert. It was too much and we both sat down the entire first set. I couldn't get up if you payed me. I was stupid as hell too with some trippy vision. I last had mine in 2004 coming from the VA or NC mountains. It may still be out there with old timers that are not public as it's still illegal AF....I bet it's still out in the VA, NC, KY, WV mountains just under lock b/c those states suck to get popped in for growing.

edit: This one def had some afghan in it. maybe va super skunk x afghani? the grower was from VA originally


----------



## cheemo (Dec 28, 2018)

cheemo said:


> I've currently got some Sensi Skunk #1 on the go, was hoping it would be the old school stuff but after reading this entire thread I'm not so optimistic. I do have a stash of OG Skunk from back in the early 90's from a Dutch seed company, I'm hoping they are still viable.


a few weeks to go, but getting there. quote post to see image I guess.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 22, 2019)

Skunk 91 #9 keeper  pheno


----------



## DotCom (Jan 22, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Skunk 91 #9 keeper View attachment 4269057 pheno


Hells fucking yeah buddy! Awesome! Where did your procure the 91 beans? Is it that pocket penatrator?


----------



## Craigson (Jan 22, 2019)

DotCom said:


> Hells fucking yeah buddy! Awesome! Where did your procure the 91 beans? Is it that pocket penatrator?


Its Bodhi Skunk 91(chem 91jb x RKS) I havent smoked it yet. Hopefully in a cpl wks!! Hard to tell the exact smell as I have many skunks going but def chemmy and skunky and earthy.


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 5, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I think there were different RKS clones/crosses back then. I think they were all strong though. Mine was like that in the beginning of the buzz with extreme couch lock if you oversmoked. Buddy and I smoked a J at the beginning of the concert. It was too much and we both sat down the entire first set. I couldn't get up if you payed me. I was stupid as hell too with some trippy vision. I last had mine in 2004 coming from the VA or NC mountains. It may still be out there with old timers that are not public as it's still illegal AF....I bet it's still out in the VA, NC, KY, WV mountains just under lock b/c those states suck to get popped in for growing.
> 
> edit: This one def had some afghan in it. maybe va super skunk x afghani? the grower was from VA originally


I'm from NC, KY, WV, VA, TN parts.. i happened to get my hands on some seeds pre 1995 off some old head (He said the bud he got the seeds from where skunky as shit, nothing he said you would wanna grow indoors), what pheno am i looking for? i assume nothing sweet just straight roadkill death?
Also Waiting on another source to get some old seeds from to just waiting to here back from them.


----------



## med4u (Feb 5, 2019)

I got some from classic...its 
70s afghan x skunk....they grow short with very tight nodes...heavy indica stone and you can smell the skunk a block away...no fruit in this one....i just made some f2 of it...also have some uncle fester 18 skunks i havnt popped yet...but sposed to be real dealio..


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 5, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Skunk 91 #9 keeper View attachment 4269057 pheno


Wish we had smellivision.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 5, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> I'm from NC, KY, WV, VA, TN parts.. i happened to get my hands on some seeds pre 1995 off some old head (He said the bud he got the seeds from where skunky as shit, nothing he said you would wanna grow indoors), what pheno am i looking for? i assume nothing sweet just straight roadkill death?
> Also Waiting on another source to get some old seeds from to just waiting to here back from them.


I think people had various skunk crosses so it could be all over the place. Most think or say the skunk smell came from the Afghani side. A dead skunk lying on the hot TN asphalt for a month is what I would look for. Make some f2 on the skunk side then search some more


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 5, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Skunk 91 #9 keeper View attachment 4269057 pheno


Sick looking plant @Craigson ! Nice work! Is that RKS male from the Afghan Artifact 1 line of Bodhi? I remember reading something about him having it misnamed. How'd they all grow?


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 5, 2019)

med4u said:


> I got some from classic...its
> 70s afghan x skunk....they grow short with very tight nodes...heavy indica stone and you can smell the skunk a block away...no fruit in this one....i just made some f2 of it...also have some uncle fester 18 skunks i havnt popped yet...but sposed to be real dealio..


Are those old stock or still around? The classic seeds?


----------



## xox (Feb 12, 2019)

i too havent seen anything that has smelled like roadkill skunk, i grew Sensi Seeds super Skunk and it had that lemon smell. point me to where i can buy seeds that smell like that old school road kill skunk.


----------



## Pendragon (Feb 24, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Skunk 91 #9 keeper View attachment 4269057 pheno


 Craigson

Sorry if you answered this yet, but I tried to run my Skunk 91 from bodhi, and even after all his help I still only got Hermes from that seed strain . I tried running clone etc. I have 2 seeds left, any recommendations ?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 24, 2019)

Pendragon said:


> Craigson
> 
> Sorry if you answered this yet, but I tried to run my Skunk 91 from bodhi, and even after all his help I still only got Hermes from that seed strain . I tried running clone etc. I have 2 seeds left, any recommendations ?


I’ve heard, either in a Bodhi interview or from a Strayfox post, that his RKS is prone to hermies unless grown outdoors. If the clones are having issues, it’s not being over fertilized, etc there’s probably not a lot that can be done.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

nobody has ran any american growers freebies from DCSE, festers glue or dog farts that were given out as freebies? I figured that dog fart or the one with AJ's sour d x Festers f2 would throw some super reeky smells out there. Huh.


----------



## Pendragon (Feb 25, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve heard, either in a Bodhi interview or from a Strayfox post, that his RKS is prone to hermies unless grown outdoors. If the clones are having issues, it’s not being over fertilized, etc there’s probably not a lot that can be done.


Yes I agree, but just hoping that Craigson did some special black magic .
I bought a pack fully aware that they were hermie prone, Bodie gave me a few suggestions that did not work. Straight up class act. He even sent me some free seeds that I did not ask for. 
That were foul smelling and super tasty. Road kill unicorn. Running a bunch of Shoreline genetics now.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 28, 2019)

This is as close as I've found to the taste I remember from the Skunk of the eighties. A cross I made.


----------



## Chemically altered (Feb 28, 2019)

I wish that shit was still around. I member me and my cousin would smoke a joint of it. We get so hi sitting on the couch my eyes would be burning and felt so tired and couldn’t move. Lol that’s what I’m looking for and the flavor was so green tasting lungs just expand and couldn’t hold it in if you tried.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 5, 2019)

Cpl of my ‘86RKS from Alaska Cannabis Cache. 
Unfortunately they are all sweet smelling so far. Every plant is a dofferent pheno there is zero consistency.
The skunk 91 f2s are the stinkiest of my skunk hunt so far.


----------



## Chemically altered (Mar 5, 2019)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4294582 View attachment 4294583 View attachment 4294584 View attachment 4294585 Cpl of my ‘86RKS from Alaska Cannabis Cache.
> Unfortunately they are all sweet smelling so far. Every plant is a dofferent pheno there is zero consistency.
> The skunk 91 f2s are the stinkiest of my skunk hunt so far.


What’s your 91f2 look like? And it’s really stinky?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 29, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> I wish that shit was still around. I member me and my cousin would smoke a joint of it. We get so hi sitting on the couch my eyes would be burning and felt so tired and couldn’t move. Lol that’s what I’m looking for and the flavor was so green tasting lungs just expand and couldn’t hold it in if you tried.


That's what mine was like also with a confusing/trippy AF head high. Made you dumb, then mega couchlock. Mine was around the VA/NC mountains. Where was yours from?


----------



## Chemically altered (Mar 29, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> That's what mine was like also with a confusing/trippy AF head high. Made you dumb, then mega couchlock. Mine was around the VA/NC mountains. Where was yours from?


California around early 90. My uncle would get that shit all the time. Stinky as fuck!!! Nice fluorescent green looking red hairs.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 29, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> California around early 90. My uncle would get that shit all the time. Stinky as fuck!!! Nice fluorescent green looking red hairs.


Nice. Supposedly the stuff I had was his own cross but some of the genetics were from cali as he went and "worked" out there for a while. It's either all cali or cali x va/nc sourced cross. The skunk funk got around in the 90s. where did it go??


----------



## Chemically altered (Mar 29, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Nice. Supposedly the stuff I had was his own cross but some of the genetics were from cali as he went and "worked" out there for a while. It's either all cali or cali x va/nc sourced cross. The skunk funk got around in the 90s. where did it go??


I have no idea? But I wish I could find it.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 29, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> I have no idea? But I wish I could find it.


I bet you a bagillion dollars it's prob still in TN/KY/NC/VA mountain borders. Old timers that keep to themselves. I just hope they pass things down so we can still experience it


----------



## kona gold (Mar 30, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> That's what mine was like also with a confusing/trippy AF head high. Made you dumb, then mega couchlock. Mine was around the VA/NC mountains. Where was yours from?


So when I very first heard of Skunk VA cut.
I thought it was skunk from Virginia!!!
Virginia had the skunk for sure!#
And North Carolina had some of the nasty as well!!


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 30, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I bet you a bagillion dollars it's prob still in TN/KY/NC/VA mountain borders. Old timers that keep to themselves. I just hope they pass things down so we can still experience it


Im here and sometimes u can find some skunky bud, needa source it out and maybe see if i can get some beans... heard of some ol cat been growing for past 20 years the same seeds over and over soo maybe breed out or not fully the same would be something would have to grow out and see mostly. This other ol cat gave me some beans that is supposed to be pre 1995 seeds but will have to grown and see hopefully i dont waste my time  there fully mature seeds with tiger strips hopefully they germ but will see on some other places aswell hopefully but one shitty thing else is it may have to be bag seeds for some if there is any cause some people may not give up there seeds too.. will have to find out


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Apr 28, 2019)

THIS is the thread I was thinking of.

I posted this over on the nature farm thread already but I believe I promised to update earlier in this thread. MT uncle fester was a disappointment as some people had told me it would be. Anyway I wanted to see for myself and what I found, long-short, was no skunk terps, none, NADA.

Sweet skunk #1 is what you'll find here. Candy lemons and tootsie roll terps.

Nice healthy plants but high is kinda boring IMO. Good happy buzz, maybe great for people battling anxiety but kind of unexciting and bland for a guy like me.

I'm working on polecat and some other gear from duke now, next is the heirloom afghani from riot, skunk therapy from STRAYFOX, not NF... (I believe NF named some cross this also I just saw), I know from experience the stray cross is skunky AF... And I am going to check out some shoreline too.

So here are the cliff notes of the post I already put over on the NF thread...

"...Uncle festers [from MT] are easy to grow and happy plants. Very stable uniformity to the point where I don't think the IBL part is BS, but it has been bred toward a specific sweet skunk #1 or skunk #1 hybrid, every plant smells like sweet lemons and tootsie rolls...

If I had to guess I'd say the uncle fester is an afghan x skunk #1 hybrid. The afghan part based on the short stalkiness, node and bud structure. It has good trich coverage, needs little food, low intersex incidence, happy stone...but to me the high is boring...

If NF's fester is really based off MT's line then I can see why nobody is finding rks in it."

Here's to moving on to some better things 

Cheers!


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Apr 28, 2019)

kona gold said:


> So when I very first heard of Skunk VA cut.
> I thought it was skunk from Virginia!!!
> Virginia had the skunk for sure!#
> And North Carolina had some of the nasty as well!!


If you listen to the skunk va potcast episode he explains this name and backstory


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 28, 2019)

The Original Skunk Nr 1 from Positronics back in 1998 when I grew some of them beans, smelled like a combo of catpiss and oranges, the best smelling "Skunk" I have ever grown. Sadly I dont think the Skunk#1 they have these days is the same...


----------



## LoStDots25 (Apr 28, 2019)

UGORG #1 anyone? No experience but people are telling me it's the closest to non-sweet cheese you can get.


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 28, 2019)

I just ran a pack of Dominion Skunk from Duke Diamond. Chem all the way. New tennis ball rubber, some fruit deep down in there, sweet but semi dank OG smell.


----------



## XHuntinatorX (May 3, 2019)

Back around 80-82 in Winston-Salem, NC what we all called the "Real" skunk was going around... only for about a year and then it was gone, never to be seen again. Even today I would know it in a minute not just by the smell but by the bud structure. The buds were real lumpy and got bigger closer to the top where they had a huge bulge that hung over like it had been too heavy to support itself. It was coming in cardboard boxes of quarter sized buds... they were too big to lay flat on the bottom of the bag so they sat corner to corner. The word we got was it was coming from Texas. 

This is still absolutely the strongest smoke I've ever had. All I can say is, if you have ever smoked it you know of what I speak. You could NOT hold a hit of this stuff in...it was so expando. I took a bud wrapped in two baggies to school and put it in my locker.. BIG mistake... when we came out of homeroom every fucking body down the whole hall was like.. WTF is that smell. LOL. The only weed that ever made me hallucinate... not like acid but again if you ever had it you know what I mean. Most of my friends that I turned on to it got so high they puked. They weren't as seasoned as me though. It actually turned a few of them off to weed from the experience. Honestly, I don't think it exists anymore... sadly. If anyone ever finds it and knows it from back in the day FFS PLEASE SHARE IT!!!


----------



## Chemically altered (May 3, 2019)

So anybody tried seni seeds? I think I’m gonna give them a shot. They have skunk#1. I emailed and asked them about it. Of course they told me what I wanted to here. They said they have some of the oldest strains around. And their skunk#1 is good to go. They said you won’t be disappointed. Can anybody confirm different?


----------



## Chemically altered (May 3, 2019)

XHuntinatorX said:


> Back around 80-82 in Winston-Salem, NC what we all called the "Real" skunk was going around... only for about a year and then it was gone, never to be seen again. Even today I would know it in a minute not just by the smell but by the bud structure. The buds were real lumpy and got bigger closer to the top where they had a huge bulge that hung over like it had been too heavy to support itself. It was coming in cardboard boxes of quarter sized buds... they were too big to lay flat on the bottom of the bag so they sat corner to corner. The word we got was it was coming from Texas.
> 
> This is still absolutely the strongest smoke I've ever had. All I can say is, if you have ever smoked it you know of what I speak. You could NOT hold a hit of this stuff in...it was so expando. I took a bud wrapped in two baggies to school and put it in my locker.. BIG mistake... when we came out of homeroom every fucking body down the whole hall was like.. WTF is that smell. LOL. The only weed that ever made me hallucinate... not like acid but again if you ever had it you know what I mean. Most of my friends that I turned on to it got so high they puked. They weren't as seasoned as me though. It actually turned a few of them off to weed from the experience. Honestly, I don't think it exists anymore... sadly. If anyone ever finds it and knows it from back in the day FFS PLEASE SHARE IT!!!


I’m totally feeling you on that one bro. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## UncleReemis (May 3, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> So anybody tried seni seeds? I think I’m gonna give them a shot. They have skunk#1. I emailed and asked them about it. Of course they told me what I wanted to here. They said they have some of the oldest strains around. And their skunk#1 is good to go. They said you won’t be disappointed. Can anybody confirm different?


I grew their super skunk and it was average... not real skunk. More like a typical afghani. Not sure if that necessarily reflects on skunk#1 but probably.


----------



## Chemically altered (May 3, 2019)

UncleReemis said:


> I grew their super skunk and it was average... not real skunk. More like a typical afghani. Not sure if that necessarily reflects on skunk#1 but probably.


Ya it does different strains. I guess average is better then shitty tho. You could of said it was shit don’t do it. It will be a little bit. But im gonna check them out.


----------



## cheemo (May 4, 2019)

my last run was sensi skunk #1...not the same as the old stinky skunk.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 4, 2019)

I would think, not 100 percent certain that going with an old seed company might be the best way to find that real skunk...


----------



## Chemically altered (May 4, 2019)

cheemo said:


> my last run was sensi skunk #1...not the same as the old stinky skunk.


Well that’s a bummer. Not even worth messing with at all?


----------



## dr.panda (May 4, 2019)

Skunkspray chem pheno 2, smells like skunk, musk, and gas


----------



## cheemo (May 4, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> Well that’s a bummer. Not even worth messing with at all?


I wouldn't go that far, very nice strain with big buds. excellent quality...just not the old school skunk I know.


----------



## Chemically altered (May 4, 2019)

cheemo said:


> I wouldn't go that far, very nice strain with big buds. excellent quality...just not the old school skunk I know.


Ok...like I said I will give it a shot. Thanks


----------



## Gemtree (May 4, 2019)

Try Mr Nice don't know what he still has around. Miss that garlic ass skunk smell


----------



## johny22 (May 30, 2019)

Hi all, theres a guy call SB skunk he claims he got the rks seeds he sent me some pics


----------



## kona gold (May 30, 2019)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, theres a guy call SB skunk he claims he got the rks seeds he sent me some picsView attachment 4342544 View attachment 4342545 View attachment 4342546


Looks insane!!!
Hope you get some seeds!


----------



## johny22 (May 31, 2019)

He is only releasing 20 packs and there $1000 a pack here is his email address if anybody is keen <[email protected]


----------



## Tomba (May 31, 2019)

*LOL*


----------



## RichRoots (May 31, 2019)

https://www.bcseeds.com/product-category/cannabis-seeds/bc-seeds/worlds-strongest/

Another LOL. Don’t know if this is a parody meant to be funny or was used to fund Marc Emery out of jail or what... Packs for $35,000 lol.


----------



## kona gold (May 31, 2019)

johny22 said:


> He is only releasing 20 packs and there $1000 a pack here is his email address if anybody is keen <[email protected]


Does he have anything to back up his claims besides some pictures??
Although they look like they could be real rks, how can we tell?
To warrant $1000


----------



## kona gold (May 31, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> https://www.bcseeds.com/product-category/cannabis-seeds/bc-seeds/worlds-strongest/
> 
> Another LOL. Don’t know if this is a parody meant to be funny or was used to fund Marc Emery out of jail or what... Packs for $35,000 lol.


Must be a parody....


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (May 31, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Does he have anything to back up his claims besides some pictures??
> Although they look like they could be real rks, how can we tell?
> To warrant $1000


You can do it!


----------



## ChocoKush (May 31, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Does he have anything to back up his claims besides some pictures??
> Although they look like they could be real rks, how can we tell?
> To warrant $1000


$1000 isn't worth it, the guy just got ban from here week ago ranting over this stuff and i emailed him asking for a pack and he reply with how many do i want i said 10 and never got a reply back i even asked hello are you there soo. guy must be full of crap and not want my money but never mind now knowing he wants 1000$ for rks with no proof, and a plant pic is no proof.

i wouldn't buy it if i was anyone


----------



## kona gold (May 31, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> You can do it!


Hahahaha!!!


----------



## kona gold (May 31, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> $1000 isn't worth it, the guy just got ban from here week ago ranting over this stuff and i emailed him asking for a pack and he reply with how many do i want i said 10 and never got a reply back i even asked hello are you there soo. guy must be full of crap and not want my money but never mind now knowing he wants 1000$ for rks with no proof, and a plant pic is no proof.
> 
> i wouldn't buy it if i was anyone


Plant pics not quite enough!!
For a $G!


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 31, 2019)

Doesn’t The true RKS pheno has double serration leaves ? 

$1000 a pack , lol


----------



## kona gold (May 31, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Doesn’t The true RKS pheno has double serration leaves ?
> 
> $1000 a pack , lol


That's what some who say they have it say.
But I thought it was a 3 to 5 blade.
So who knows??


----------



## johny22 (May 31, 2019)

Thats why i through the email address up so i could watch one of u guys buy it and grow it lol


----------



## Tomba (Jun 1, 2019)

*LOL LOL*


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

The old timers say the RKS had double sawtooth leaves.


----------



## brpawa (Jun 1, 2019)

johny22 said:


> He is only releasing 20 packs and there $1000 a pack here is his email address if anybody is keen <[email protected]


LMAO, this SBskunk guy has never even smelled a skunk before. He goes by how matt riot describes the rks smell or the guy that looked at his pics said yep thats RKS, lol.. The germination rates on his rks are less than 10% also. Buyer beware.....


----------



## hd deuce (Jun 15, 2019)

mathias420 said:


> 100% snake oil! Just google riot seeds rip off and read. Its not hard to understand that anybody who wants your arm and leg for something they cannot prove to be legit is ALWAYS on the prowl for stupid people. NOBODY has the real deal...maybe Mossad.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Nit snake oil but expensive
> ...


----------



## hd deuce (Jun 15, 2019)

Enigma said:


> You might be referencing Mango Skunk.
> 
> Skunk #1 and Supa Skunk are not fruity or sweet at all.


You’re telling me that those above street you ordered our skunk spray smell ?

When I emailed them they told me they didn’t smell like skunk 


So you’re saying your personal experience that they do have that skunk dead fucking skunk spray smell I’ll throw my penny zone to Byam it’s only m so you’re saying your personal experience that they do have that skunk dead fucking skunk spray smell I’ll throw my pennies Diwn it’s only money 

Only way were going to tell us by trying some fucking Strains so thanks for the shout out


----------



## Oldschooldude (Jun 16, 2019)

one of three phenos, from a 30yr private continual grow, late 1980's afg og x ss, never breed w anything else, stable, squat skunky original genetics. burnt rubber and hash.


----------



## Tomba (Jun 17, 2019)

sounds nice


----------



## althor (Jun 17, 2019)

hd deuce said:


> You’re telling me that those above street you ordered our skunk spray smell ?
> 
> When I emailed them they told me they didn’t smell like skunk
> 
> ...


 The skunk 1s I have grown have been sweet. The Super Skunk is not sweet, just not a skunk.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jun 17, 2019)

I did sweet island skunk a few years back and imo it probably the strongest strain I've smoked. I think the company was next generation. But it didn't smell anything like the original RKS.


----------



## yesum (Jun 18, 2019)

I ran one Island Sweet Skunk from Peak and it had a speed like high. Ran a Seedsman Skunk and got a nice plant with some upper effect with euphoria.


----------



## hd deuce (Jun 18, 2019)

yesum said:


> I ran one Island Sweet Skunk from Peak and it had a speed like high. Ran a Seedsman Skunk and got a nice plant with some upper effect with euphoria.



This post is about the skunk spray smell


----------



## Craigson (Jun 18, 2019)

I have a skunk 91 that u get the odd hint of straight skunk butt, but its only for a second then its gone.
Im working on trading for an “RKS from the 90s that you need triple carbon filters and still stinks” but Ive heard that one before lol
Plus the guy says it pulls 2per light so who knows.
its the real deal. Ill report back if/when I get a hold of it.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 18, 2019)

hd deuce said:


> This post is about the skunk spray smell


Yes and that smell is strong as fck but it is also nice to know of other strains that have a strong as fck smell to that stay around like the RKS does


----------



## Craigson (Jun 18, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> https://www.bcseeds.com/product-category/cannabis-seeds/bc-seeds/worlds-strongest/
> 
> Another LOL. Don’t know if this is a parody meant to be funny or was used to fund Marc Emery out of jail or what... Packs for $35,000 lol.


Hahha dont forget ‘forever buds’ for a mere $100,000/pk

I think thats a copy of bcseeds but even on the real page thise donkeys sell $5000 packs.
Even more sad is that people pay it. Then nobody ever hears the truth cuz the people that did pay are too embarrassed to admit it. Unreal


----------



## hd deuce (Jun 18, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> Yes and that smell is strong as fck but it is also nice to know of other strains that have a strong as fck smell to that stay around like the RKS does


You’re a complete fucking inbred idiot kill yourself


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 18, 2019)

hd deuce said:


> You’re a complete fucking inbred idiot kill yourself


And where one step closer


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Jun 18, 2019)

The skunk from back in the 80's was definitely indica dominant. The best way to describe the smell was the first wif of skunk dead on the road. Not the wear a mask acrid smell up close putrid smell. But it definitely maintained that first wif stank. Back in October of 1989 I took a fresh harvested skunk bud, still had leaves attached over to a friend's house. When I walked threw the front door and closed it behind me my buddy walked out of his bedroom upstairs and could smell it as soon as I walked in. Hahaha. The wind that time of year must have blown past me and immediately filled the room with that skunk smell. We laughed for 10 minutes because he couldn't believe how quickly he smelled it. Another member here seems to have found one very similar to the original. He calls it #3. He smoked the same strain back in the day from the same grower so I am optimistic. Hope it pans out.
One last note, a close friend back in the day ordered from Nevils seed bank, but never got what he tried to order. I said call the number and ask for an update saying they never arrived. 3 weeks later a package arrived of what was supposed to be Durban poison, it had a local postmark from the next county over. The 2 female plants ended up being the skunk he was already getting. We were surprised to say the least.


----------



## yesum (Jun 18, 2019)

hd deuce said:


> This post is about the skunk spray smell


 So this is about your mom then.


----------



## medviper (Jun 18, 2019)

Pepe le skunk said:


> The skunk from back in the 80's was definitely indica dominant. The best way to describe the smell was the first wif of skunk dead on the road. Not the wear a mask acrid smell up close putrid smell. But it definitely maintained that first wif stank.


i'm in my sixties, so i have a good recollection of real thai & skunk from the late seventies whenever it did came around from pennsylvania , Illinois or south Indiana & Ohio, or the little bit of skunk weed grown here in my home state.
i really doubt that anyone under the age of fifty has ever seen the real deal...crosses, hybrids ...maybe, but the real old skunk was nearly seedless,odorous and as distinctive as thai was, at least what i had acquired at the time anyway.
to come across a seed, it would've been as valuable as a fifty caret diamond...
seems like no one bothered to keep a cut going or pass it around as i have been trying to acquire one for over thirty years with no luck.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2019)

yesum said:


> So this is about your mom then.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2019)

The rks I had from 96'/00' was stocky, definitely grew like a bush, medium structure, fatish leaves but not huge by any means. 
Turned yellow a bit nearing finish. Was done at 50 days .
I've had friends pull huge yeilds. Had only ran it in hydro ever. 
Used gh 3 part in that era, with rockwool blocks. 
It was called Trinity, was gifted cuts in 96, while living in Kansas City, Missouri. 
Had given clones to some KU students. I know one had it a few years after I lost it. 
Was for sure around in 03'ish

Here's are some reports from an old thread.. was also in one of the old big book of buds . Was said to be the loudest skunk ever. And in 20+ plus years looking for it again, I agree. Nothing has come even close, and I'm still obsessed. Still looking to skunk lines etc, and still popping beans


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2019)

If I could do it all over again lol. 
Fml


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 24, 2019)

I wonder if the reason as to why the RSK, Trinity, and Sweet Skunks got all of the old timers so lit is due to the complex terpene profiles which induced that sweet nauseous smell. It seems most of these sought after qualities now have been breed out when people were only looking for the berry, sweet, diesel, and citrus terpenes. It seems that new breeders and growers have simply sought after the highest yielding THC strains and throw the terp's to the curb, I won't lie, I was guilty of that as well when I first started growing. I personally think that all of the old potent skunks are long gone due to our own selective breeding. But, perhaps with enough time and revenue, a personal grower could comb through the phenotype's and piece back together a relic of the old skunk.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I wonder if the reason as to why the RSK, Trinity, and Sweet Skunks got all of the old timers so lit is due to the complex terpene profiles which induced that sweet nauseous smell. It seems most of these sought after qualities now have been breed out when people were only looking for the berry, sweet, diesel, and citrus terpenes. It seems that new breeders and growers have simply sought after the highest yielding THC strains and throw the terp's to the curb, I won't lie, I was guilty of that as well when I first started growing. I personally think that all of the old potent skunks are long gone due to our own selective breeding. But, perhaps with enough time and revenue, a personal grower could comb through the phenotype's and piece back together a relic of the old skunk.


curse of the 90's.

The rks would just ruin a house .
4 plants n the basement, and your front door reaked after 4/5 weeks of bloom.
By harvest u could smell it n the street and down the road.

People were getting busted left n right, and the skunk faded out .

That being said, everyone wanted the skunk then aswell. The euro Banks realized that and skunk1 was breed into everything .
People started buying from euro Banks and instead of getting rks skunk, they got a plethora of other great genetics.

Lotta landrace sativa's then.
People wanted something shorter, that stank like a skunk with faster bloom times.

DJ short came with the blueberry stuff, Dutch/euroBanks had the bubblegum ak amnesia haze ssh slh etc etc, aswell as the Afghan/Hindu Kushs,White widow etc and that kinda led to things as they are .

Once growers found plants that were more stealth and indoor friendly, the rks took a backseat .
I never thought it would disappear, but it's fucking gone.
I'm sure it's somewhere, just hope it's the next cookie/glue.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jun 24, 2019)

doniawon said:


> If I could do it all over again lol.
> Fml


I think its a phenotype of afghani/hybrid?


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> You would think if there was ever a weed that smelled like that, that there would at least be something inbetween RKS and what we have now..


There is
Plenty of almost skunks out there .
Some chems, iss,mss,fester, green alien(rareaf) there are plenty .
But even they are few n far between imo.


thisusernameisnottaken said:


> I think its a phenotype of afghani/hybrid?


Some say columbian .  think it came from the old hightimes seed catalogue. Sssc stuff from the 80's.
Don't know . Hopefully the nature farmer or Duke get it figured out n dialed in.
Fingers crossed

Definitely not kush dominant I know that

Wasn't just the smell either. Shit was potent as hell, amazing high and u never got immune to it. Could smoke it daily for years n it would kick your ass every time .
I know it sounds like a fairy tail but just my 2¢


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-trinity.162306/

Here's a thread I started in 09'. Lol. Think I had grow journals when I had her on here too before then but they are long gone .
Could of been another forum

Can add, bodhi's Trinity x startrain.. his cut was an Asian mafia cut, not the rks Oregon cut.
JJ from top dawg, supposably has/had it.. chinacat sunflower was a tds cross.
Subcool list it n bloodwreck, but after talking to him around 2008, he admits he's not sure, that it was just in the growroom with another possible pollen donor.(cut I had never pollinated(hermied) so pretty positive it wasn't used to creat bloodwreck .

Have grown bw, it's not in there. 

Couple other breeders have claimed to use it over the years, but those packs are long gone if even legit.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jun 24, 2019)

doniawon said:


> There is
> Plenty of almost skunks out there .
> Some chems, iss,mss,fester, green alien(rareaf) there are plenty .
> But even they are few n far between imo.
> ...


I think indicas come from middle east and sativas from asia and that skunk is a phenotype or hybrid of it? To be honest dont think there is anything new under the sun all the kush,gg,og,skunk,cookies have been around for 1000 of years more or less?


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> I think indicas come from middle east and sativas from asia and that skunk is a phenotype or hybrid of it? To be honest dont think there is anything new under the sun all the kush,gg,og,skunk,cookies have been around for 1000 of years more or less?


No. 
These polyhybrids have not been around long .and alot of the landrace genetics have become mutted or lost. 
Sativa's are found all over the globe, as are indicas. Obviously certain regions produce or favor certain genetics. 

I'm just a stoner, not a expert on shit. But that's my lil story. 

I'll stop clogging this awesome thread


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 24, 2019)

I figure from descriptions as well as demographics at the time I'd say its probably a Mexican red crossed with some Afghan strain. As for the EU breeders, I don't think that Neville ever got his hands on true RKS, just some dank phenotype of it. If he really did, then I'm sure someone who has popped a plethora of skunk#1's would've found it by now. Perhaps they already did, but the truth has become a legend and the legend is more than the truth, so people still keep hunting the legend. Who knows, all I know is the dankest weed I've ever smoked was a skunk strain. Smelled of pure lemons with that putrid dead on the road skunk. I swear I was high for two days. After I started growing and got comfortable with it, that's the one plant I've been pursuing... @Useful Seeds has a Skunk crossed with an Orange, so I am excited to see what comes of it!


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 24, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I figure from descriptions as well as demographics at the time I'd say its probably a Mexican red crossed with some Afghan strain. As for the EU breeders, I don't think that Neville ever got his hands on true RSK, just some dank phenotype of it. If he really did, then I'm sure someone who has popped a plethora of skunk#1's would've found it by now. Perhaps they already did, but the truth has become a legend and the legend is more than the truth, so people still keep hunting the legend. Who knows, all I know is the dankest weed I've ever smoked was a skunk strain. Smelled of pure lemons with that putrid dead on the road skunk. I swear I was high for two days. After I started growing and got comfortable with it, that's the one plant I've been pursuing... @Useful Seeds has a Skunk crossed with an Orange, so I am excited to see what comes of it!


The skunk comes from Afghan but there is alot of Afghan strains in the region that have sweet fruity smells like all other landraces, the skunk#1 is something the EU made the genetics behind it are not the RKS beside the afghan heritage.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I figure from descriptions as well as demographics at the time I'd say its probably a Mexican red crossed with some Afghan strain. As for the EU breeders, I don't think that Neville ever got his hands on true RSK, just some dank phenotype of it. If he really did, then I'm sure someone who has popped a plethora of skunk#1's would've found it by now. Perhaps they already did, but the truth has become a legend and the legend is more than the truth, so people still keep hunting the legend. Who knows, all I know is the dankest weed I've ever smoked was a skunk strain. Smelled of pure lemons with that putrid dead on the road skunk. I swear I was high for two days. After I started growing and got comfortable with it, that's the one plant I've been pursuing... @Useful Seeds has a Skunk crossed with an Orange, so I am excited to see what comes of it!


Rks*


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2019)

Afghan x Acapulco x Columbian
= Skunk 1.

Cheese and rks are believed to be genotypes of skunk 1.

SSSC skunk


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 24, 2019)

doniawon said:


> Afghan x Acapulco x Columbian
> = Skunk 1.
> 
> Cheese and rks are believed to be genotypes of skunk 1.
> ...


Cheese is coming back!

A lot of folks in the US haven't seen much Cheese, but there was a badass cut someone was growing in Sonoma that made it into the shops that produced an awesome og like rollercoaster high with a sharp cheddar cheese funk to it. Always wanted a cheese after smoking that stuff. Hoping the Hazeman bx will fill that role.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jun 24, 2019)

Cheese or skunk are either a phenotype or hybrid from afghani? The most potent weed that make you sleep are indica/afghani? All the fruity stuff are hybrid or sativa? I also think people 1000 years or more swapped seeds/genetics from other countries?


----------



## doniawon (Jun 24, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Cheese is coming back!
> 
> A lot of folks in the US haven't seen much Cheese, but there was a badass cut someone was growing in Sonoma that made it into the shops that produced an awesome og like rollercoaster high with a sharp cheddar cheese funk to it. Always wanted a cheese after smoking that stuff. Hoping the Hazeman bx will fill that role.


Had a lovely cheese cut that was floating around Colorado about 2 years ago .

Sitting on some cheese beans from 08'.

Anyone familiar w these? Cheese is very cool. Exodus uk cut must be insane .


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 25, 2019)

Not to derail the topic, but how has no one flown over some seeds of a legit UK Cheese?


----------



## medviper (Jun 25, 2019)

doniawon said:


> Exodus uk cut must be insane


the greenhouse feminized exodus version is the only cheese strain I've ever grown or consumed.
kinda smelled like smoked venison to me.
i wouldn't know one way or another if it truly was the genuine exodus cut.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 25, 2019)

doniawon said:


> Afghan x Acapulco x Columbian
> = Skunk 1.
> 
> Cheese and rks are believed to be genotypes of skunk 1.
> ...


Yes, but think they were used as a bx with the afghani line. Not as a straight hybrid.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 25, 2019)

Also.
I have had some of the skunkiest smell come from an African x Hashplant.
This was an old school strain. But this one came out with just the sharpest skunk. Most came out with a completely different smell than skunk.
So could have come from the Hashplant side?


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Yes, but think they were used as a bx with the afghani line. Not as a straight hybrid.


Having any luck on the skunk?


----------



## Trans_Sailor_Mercury (Jun 25, 2019)

Currently running a couple of phenos of Jordan of the Islands "Northern BC Skunk"

I started a thread to see if anyone else has grown it, but will likely be putting up pics as they come

Right now, the large pheno has a definite "marijuana" smell, despite being in veg, and both smell like lime juice and skunk on a stem rub.
Not sure if that's an indication of how the buds will smell, so we shall see if there is any "dead skunk" these girls want to show


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

Beautiful plants! I hail from Appalachia lol KY/WV border, skunk used to be plentiful here but not for many years, but I found something I think would be very comparable


----------



## Trans_Sailor_Mercury (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> Beautiful plants! I hail from Appalachia lol KY/WV border, skunk used to be plentiful here but not for many years, but I found something I think would be very comparable


Thanks a bunch! I've had a passion for growing for years, so it's nice to grow something (hopefully) STANKY out in the open 

I'm out from BC myself, and heard there's quite a history of skunk down south. I'm crossing my fingers in hopes that the Canadian breeders have kept some of the stinky lines going, so I'll report back if I find it 

Next one I'm going to run after is the Black Funk Dawg, also by Jordans.
If it comes close to this, I'm going to be happy: 
"The skunkiest funkiest Cannabis plant that could stink out whole city blocks if your odor control isn’t spot on. Black Funk Dawg is a craft producer dream, with above average yields, gorgeous colors, and pure fire results. It’s a breeding project involving
Dankonomics Genetics Funk Dawg (Clusterfunk x Stardawg #5) and Jordan of the Islands Blackberry Kush. Black Funk Dawg is a fast flowering, mostly sativa cannabis plantis suitable for both new and experienced growers."


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

Trans_Sailor_Mercury said:


> Thanks a bunch! I've had a passion for growing for years, so it's nice to grow something (hopefully) STANKY out in the open
> 
> I'm out from BC myself, and heard there's quite a history of skunk down south. I'm crossing my fingers in hopes that the Canadian breeders have kept some of the stinky lines going, so I'll report back if I find it
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you, haven't grown much but have great taste lol and smoked for 30 yrs now so I'm pretty up on my smoke, old skool skunk the best and here in Appalachia which is way different from the south our climate somewhat mimics Humboldt co CA learned that all myself but there's a super skunk strain that's just skunk and afghani 22-25% thc, high yield small bushy plants around 5 51/2 feet 1.1% cbd and super resonated. 5 feminized seeds for 59$ idk but I think I could grow something special here what whatcha think


----------



## Trans_Sailor_Mercury (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> there's a super skunk strain that's just skunk and afghani 22-25% thc, high yield small bushy plants around 5 51/2 feet 1.1% cbd and super resonated. 5 feminized seeds for 59$ idk but I think I could grow something special here what whatcha think


I say absolutely go for it! 
Seems like a good price for the fem seeds, and if it's a cross with an older gen skunk, it's so worth digging in to see if the RKS may be hiding somewhere


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

Trans_Sailor_Mercury said:


> I say absolutely go for it!
> Seems like a good price for the fem seeds, and if it's a cross with an older gen skunk, it's so worth digging in to see if the RKS may be hiding somewhere


That's what I'm thinking plus the environment i have is awesome, mountain streams plenty of sun and greenery and shade, it's gonna be an Appalachian outdoor grow lol kinda anxious that's how the true skunk grew here back in the day lol I mean it smelled just like you ran over a poor skunk, we've grown hemp,tobacco, weed, moonshine we made lol and all the bourbon and horses you could want lmfao something to be proud of family tradition


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> That's what I'm thinking plus the environment i have is awesome, mountain streams plenty of sun and greenery and shade, it's gonna be an Appalachian outdoor grow lol kinda anxious that's how the true skunk grew here back in the day lol I mean it smelled just like you ran over a poor skunk, we've grown hemp,tobacco, weed, moonshine we made lol and all the bourbon and horses you could want lmfao something to be proud of family tradition


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

This is part of my area for my herbal garden lol what ya think


----------



## medviper (Jun 25, 2019)

Trans_Sailor_Mercury said:


> Currently running a couple of phenos of Jordan of the Islands "Northern BC Skunk"


I've grown out the peakseedsbc island sweet indoors/hydro, actually finished with a lemon/pine aromatic to it...decent potency.
is the jordans a variation of the island sweet and is it similar to the peak version?


Hillbilly Haze said:


> This is part of my area for my herbal garden lol what ya think


your neck of the woods has almost as much kudzu as we have here, the stuff is really eatin up more forest here each year, an every year they try to eradicate as much as they can.
now they only cut it back from the power & light poles and lines.


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

medviper said:


> I've grown out the peakseedsbc island sweet indoors/hydro, actually finished with a lemon/pine aromatic to it...decent potency.
> is the jordans a variation of the island sweet and is it similar to the peak version?
> 
> your neck of the woods has almost as much kudzu as we have here, the stuff is really eatin up more forest here each year, an every year they try to eradicate as much as they can.
> now they only cut it back from the power & light poles and lines.


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

medviper said:


> I've grown out the peakseedsbc island sweet indoors/hydro, actually finished with a lemon/pine aromatic to it...decent potency.
> is the jordans a variation of the island sweet and is it similar to the peak version?
> 
> your neck of the woods has almost as much kudzu as we have here, the stuff is really eatin up more forest here each year, an every year they try to eradicate as much as they can.
> now they only cut it back from the power & light poles and lines.


It's horrible but I love the green but at what cost lol, so I'm hoping to see what I can get going lol so that BC skunk pretty decent? Never been to the north but my ex was from Montreal lol and me KY, she loved the bud I brought back from KY to northern Ohio lol


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

Man its all over here lol but it's ideal growing conditions in my neck a woods here


----------



## medviper (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> It's horrible but I love the green but at what cost lol, so I'm hoping to see what I can get going lol so that BC skunk pretty decent? Never been to the north but my ex was from Montreal lol and me KY, she loved the bud I brought back from KY to northern Ohio lol


the BC sweet is supposed to be a phenotype of the original, not sure about that, but it was a very nice 10 week sativa and a good producer too.


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

medviper said:


> the BC sweet is supposed to be a phenotype of the original, not sure about that, but it was a very nice 10 week sativa and a good producer too.


Cool I'm gonna develope my own strain eventually lol called Appalachian OG or hillbilly Haze lol so where you hail from?


----------



## medviper (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> Man its all over here lol but it's ideal growing conditions in my neck a woods here


cant do outdoors here, too many deer and insect pest and rippers.
strictly indoors now using inert an not too bug friendly substrates.


----------



## medviper (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> Cool I'm gonna develope my own strain eventually lol called Appalachian OG or hillbilly Haze lol so where you hail from?


near knox county.


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

medviper said:


> cant do outdoors here, too many deer and insect pest and rippers.
> strictly indoors now using inert an not too bug friendly substrates.


I definitely gotta worry about deer and every other critter and insect fuckers lol


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> I definitely gotta worry about deer and every other critter and insect fuckers lol


Knox County KY or Tennessee lol


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

medviper said:


> near knox county.


KY or Tennessee


----------



## medviper (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> Knox County KY or Tennessee lol


that would be in Ky, but knox tennessee is very nice too.


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

medviper said:


> that would be in Ky, but knox tennessee is very nice too.


I'm on the Ohio River on the border of WV ugh lol its beautiful just depressed and poverty and opiate capital


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> I'm on the Ohio River on the border of WV ugh lol its beautiful just depressed and poverty and opiate capital


I just moved back to sell the family house then I'm out lol


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

medviper said:


> that would be in Ky, but knox tennessee is very nice too.


How do you start conversations on here or is this the way lol


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 25, 2019)

doniawon said:


> Had a lovely cheese cut that was floating around Colorado about 2 years ago .
> 
> Sitting on some cheese beans from 08'.
> 
> Anyone familiar w these? View attachment 4355039Cheese is very cool. Exodus uk cut must be insane .


Never seen that seed brand before nor heard of it. Where'd you get them from?


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> Having any luck on the skunk?


Super skunk I got is lit, I'm from the birthplace of skunk well kinda lol but it's been nonexistent for a long time


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> I definitely gotta worry about deer and every other critter and insect fuckers lol


36* north. Police in Helicopter!


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Yes, but think they were used as a bx with the afghani line. Not as a straight hybrid.


Super skunk from sensi seeds feminized 22-25% thc it's straight skunk/afghani 80/20 indy/sativa flowers 55 to 60 days height about 5 foot maybe 5.5 ft bushy and great yields, smells like a skunks ass with the buzz to boot


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 36* north. Police in Helicopter!


Yep lol


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> Super skunk from sensi seeds feminized 22-25% thc it's straight skunk/afghani 80/20 indy/sativa flowers 55 to 60 days height about 5 foot maybe 5.5 ft bushy and great yields, smells like a skunks ass with the buzz to boot


What do you think


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> Super skunk from sensi seeds feminized 22-25% thc it's straight skunk/afghani 80/20 indy/sativa flowers 55 to 60 days height about 5 foot maybe 5.5 ft bushy and great yields, smells like a skunks ass with the buzz to boot


What is your opinion?


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 25, 2019)

Is this a bot?


----------



## doniawon (Jun 25, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Never seen that seed brand before nor heard of it. Where'd you get them from?


Grindhouse?. They r my buddy's uncle's stash. 
From 08'/09'
Sure they are long gone. 
But it's UK cheese x Exodus cheese x Tang Tang
So should be like ?. Cheese w a splash of Tang tang


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 25, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> Is this a bot?


more like a kid probably


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

Got some KY Appalachian skunk really taking off growing outdoors any advice on masking smell


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> Got some KY Appalachian skunk really taking off growing outdoors any advice on masking smell


a greenhouse costs a bit but it's a worthwhile investment, can contain a bit of the stink and let it out like farts if you have timed air exhaust/intake.


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> a greenhouse costs a bit but it's a worthwhile investment, can contain a bit of the stink and let it out like farts if you have timed air exhaust/intake.


I have a empty metal outbuilding with electric and a wooden deck floor any ideas?


----------



## Oldschooldude (Jun 25, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> That's what I'm thinking plus the environment i have is awesome, mountain streams plenty of sun and greenery and shade, it's gonna be an Appalachian outdoor grow lol kinda anxious that's how the true skunk grew here back in the day lol I mean it smelled just like you ran over a poor skunk, we've grown hemp,tobacco, weed, moonshine we made lol and all the bourbon and horses you could want lmfao something to be proud of family tradition


im not a drinker at all but back in the day i lost a weekend to Tennessee Apple Pie Moonshine and three hundred dollars, total blank don't know know where either went lol. only other time was a grandpa from Serbia , took a dead tree down for him he wanted to hang out at the end of the day for a bit so ok. spoke no English, but had a 150 acre plum orchard back home. triple filtered shine so clean i got high off of it.we had a great time.


----------



## Oldschooldude (Jun 25, 2019)

Doniawon did it look like this? This is week 3.4 as of now. Burnt rubber smell/hash odor on the stem to now a citrus scent in the emerging flower, in this pheno at least. This is a cross of Afgh. #1 and SS#1, kept in a prvt grow for the last 30 yrs and over that time the Skunk odor is said to have diminished I want it back too. Was given several cuts of which only two are in flower the rest are mothers, representing 4 phenos now. Anyhow, didn't want to hijack the thread just curious if it resembles the same structure.


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 25, 2019)

Oldschooldude said:


> im not a drinker at all but back in the day i lost a weekend to Tennessee Apple Pie Moonshine and three hundred dollars, total blank don't know know where either went lol. only other time was a grandpa from Serbia , took a dead tree down for him he wanted to hang out at the end of the day for a bit so ok. spoke no English, but had a 150 acre plum orchard back home. triple filtered shine so clean i got high off of it.we had a great time.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 25, 2019)

Oldschooldude said:


> Doniawon did it look like this? This is week 3.4 as of now. Burnt rubber smell/hash odor on the stem to now a citrus scent in the emerging flower, in this pheno at least. This is a cross of Afgh. #1 and SS#1, kept in a prvt grow for the last 30 yrs and over that time the Skunk odor is said to have diminished I want it back too. Was given several cuts of which only two are in flower the rest are mothers, representing 4 phenos now. Anyhow, didn't want to hijack the thread just curious if it resembles the same structure.


Grew more of a round bush. 
But leaves look similar. 
But 70% of everything looks about like that. 
Not being an asshole, although that looks condescending. 
Will say it doesn't look like the cut I had, but that doesn't mean a whole lot. 

If it smells like a sweet dead skunk when in your jar! U got a winner.


----------



## Trans_Sailor_Mercury (Jun 25, 2019)

I just saw that there is a Texas Roadkill x Master Kush out there; thoughts?


----------



## medviper (Jun 25, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 36* north. Police in Helicopter!


that would be operation UNITE, the airborne rippers with stinkin badges...an a decent pair of binoculars...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2019)

Drug Task Force horseshit. They are flying now until the funding runs out. Dangerous out there for guerillas between that and security cameras and damn game cameras.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 26, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> Having any luck on the skunk?


Very much blessed on those.
Mahalo for asking!


----------



## kona gold (Jun 26, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> Super skunk from sensi seeds feminized 22-25% thc it's straight skunk/afghani 80/20 indy/sativa flowers 55 to 60 days height about 5 foot maybe 5.5 ft bushy and great yields, smells like a skunks ass with the buzz to boot


Excellent info brother!!
This skunk mystery is starting to be unraveled!


----------



## Craigson (Jun 26, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Excellent info brother!!
> This skunk mystery is starting to be unraveled!


Lol sure. Seen a million ppl grow that super skunk and say its not true old school RKS.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 26, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Excellent info brother!!
> This skunk mystery is starting to be unraveled!


Eh, if the Dutch never got ahold of RKS, then it's not going to be in those genetics. Maybe someone found a dank skunk 1, but its not RKS. 


Craigson said:


> Lol sure. Seen a million ppl grow that super skunk and say its not true old school RKS.


Probably cause it's not in those genetics.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 26, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Excellent info brother!!
> This skunk mystery is starting to be unraveled!


Bullshit not from Matt


----------



## kona gold (Jun 26, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Lol sure. Seen a million ppl grow that super skunk and say its not true old school RKS.


That wasn't my point.
Just more info for me.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 26, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Lol sure. Seen a million ppl grow that super skunk and say its not true old school RKS.


Not saying it's the pure but if it is in there then it would be a good place to look for a male.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 26, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Bullshit not from Matt


Says you.


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 26, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> There is nothing subjective about it though chem. Real RKS is unmistakable. Its not sweet. It doesn't smell like cat piss...hell it doesn't even smell like "roadkill". Roadkill is merely a reference to what a flattened skunk with its piss bag broke smells like. Potent and pungent as hell.
> It was all over the east coast up into Canada back in the 80s-90s. Every good farmer worth his salt grew good skunk back then.


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 26, 2019)

Gotta go to the hills of the Appalachians to seek the skunk you desire. KY still illegal and get locked up over a joint, makes your search a little tougher but when Kentucky goes legal you'll smell skunk all over the bluegrass state. Farmers growing cannabis in KY since 1775


----------



## medviper (Jun 26, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> Gotta go to the hills of the Appalachians to seek the skunk you desire. KY still illegal and get locked up over a joint, makes your search a little tougher but when Kentucky goes legal you'll smell skunk all over the bluegrass state. Farmers growing cannabis in KY since 1775


the seeds and cuts were zealously hoarded by stingy money grubbin individuals that thought that they would never gonna get busted or live eternally, that is what doomed them into extinction.
that is how the new-haven & skunk disappeared, greedy people tryin to protect their own interest an just plain old carelessness.
I've been scouring the foothills for many years looking for those once abundant strains without any clue of their current existence.
had they've been a more thoughtful of the strains survival, they would've shared the cuts a bit more freely and it would still be around.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 26, 2019)

medviper said:


> the seeds and cuts were zealously hoarded by stingy money grubbin individuals that thought that they would never gonna get busted or live eternally, that is what doomed them into extinction.
> that is how the new-haven & skunk disappeared, greedy people tryin to protect their own interest an just plain old carelessness.
> I've been scouring the foothills for many years looking for those once abundant strains without any clue of their current existence.
> had they've been a more thoughtful of the strains survival, they would've shared the cuts a bit more freely and it would still be around.


people got tired of going to prison trying to hall that rks that is why it is no longer around like in the old days and yes I have grew many acers of it in the past.


----------



## medviper (Jun 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Drug Task Force horseshit. They are flying now until the funding runs out. Dangerous out there for guerillas between that and security cameras and damn game cameras.


they come down so low and close here, it rattles windows till you think they're gonna bust out and the nearby oaks & maples leaves nearly get striped completely off branches.
an it makes my dog a nervous wreck.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 26, 2019)

medviper said:


> the seeds and cuts were zealously hoarded by stingy money grubbin individuals that thought that they would never gonna get busted or live eternally, that is what doomed them into extinction.
> that is how the new-haven & skunk disappeared, greedy people tryin to protect their own interest an just plain old carelessness.
> I've been scouring the foothills for many years looking for those once abundant strains without any clue of their current existence.
> had they've been a more thoughtful of the strains survival, they would've shared the cuts a bit more freely and it would still be around.


YOUR WRONG greed did not have shit to do with it in ky.


----------



## medviper (Jun 26, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> YOUR WRONG greed did not have shit to do with it in ky.


then you obviously have never been to the southeast part of the state.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 26, 2019)

medviper said:


> then you obviously have never been to the southeast part of the state.


I have lived in eastern ky all my life and been all over the state.90 percent of the growers in the past and present would help any one.that how its been all my life


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 26, 2019)

I know I have helped lots of people in my 44 years of growing and yes iam a older man.good knight to all.


----------



## medviper (Jun 26, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I know I have helped lots of people in my 44 years of growing and yes iam a older man.good knight to all.





ky farmer said:


> I have lived in eastern ky all my life and been all over the state.90 percent of the growers in the past and present would help any one.that how its been all my life


look man, I'm talking about the cash croppers here that had very limited close operations and no one had access to unless they wanted to get part of their asses shot off.
ask someone from the cornbread circuit for a cut, an they'll put a shotgun in your face an tell you to go fuck off an don't ever ask them again.
I'm retired and in my sixties, so I've been around the mountains a few times myself.
I've shared seeds and cuts for years, an have gotten in return.


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 26, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> people got tired of going to prison trying to hall that rks that is why it is no longer around like in the old days and yes I have grew many acers of it in the past.


Very true in KY it's not worth the risk with original skunk when you go to jail for a joint


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 26, 2019)

medviper said:


> look man, I'm talking about the cash croppers here that had very limited close operations and no one had access to unless they wanted to get part of their asses shot off.
> ask someone from the cornbread circuit for a cut, an they'll put a shotgun in your face an tell you to go fuck off an don't ever ask them again.
> I'm retired and in my sixties, so I've been around the mountains a few times myself.
> I've shared seeds and cuts for years, an have gotten in return.


They're waiting to go legal 1st were to close for the risk, it'll be a big business here and original skunk from KY will rake in the cash wouldn't make sense to give your money away


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 26, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I have lived in eastern ky all my life and been all over the state.90 percent of the growers in the past and present would help any one.that how its been all my life


Catlettsburg KY here, anyone else???


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 26, 2019)

medviper said:


> the seeds and cuts were zealously hoarded by stingy money grubbin individuals that thought that they would never gonna get busted or live eternally, that is what doomed them into extinction.
> that is how the new-haven & skunk disappeared, greedy people tryin to protect their own interest an just plain old carelessness.
> I've been scouring the foothills for many years looking for those once abundant strains without any clue of their current existence.
> had they've been a more thoughtful of the strains survival, they would've shared the cuts a bit more freely and it would still be around.


So wrong bro you obviously don't know the real here in eastern KY and WV


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 26, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> So wrong bro you obviously don't know the real here in eastern KY and WV


----------



## medviper (Jun 26, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> So wrong bro you obviously don't know the real here in eastern KY and WV


what the hell do i know, I've only been here over 60+ years...so maybe you an the other ky should hook-up an swap some genuine skunk cuts since you claim it is so abundant...and "super skunk" is not even close to the real deal, and if you think it is, then you never had the original.


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 26, 2019)

medviper said:


> what the hell do i know, I've only been here over 60+ years...so maybe you an the other ky should hook-up an swap some genuine skunk cuts since you claim it is so abundant...and "super skunk" is not even close to the real deal, and if you think it is, then you never had the original.


Oh I've had my fair share of the real shit and never said "so abundant" you don't get it and no super skunk aint the real shit...maybe we will hook up and skunk your ass out!!!


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 26, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> Oh I've had my fair share of the real shit and never said "so abundant" you don't get it and no super skunk aint the real shit...maybe we will hook up and skunk your ass out!!!


So where's home medviper if you will?


----------



## medviper (Jun 26, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> So where's home medviper if you will?


no where near boyd county.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 26, 2019)

I honestly think the RKS terpenes came in on the indica side. RKS is all fine and dandy but I'd like to find that old black baby shit weed that would set your head to spinning and have you feeling like you just tooted a rail of yellow-tinted coke but can't move because your ass is glued to the couch. When we used to get it, we were always told it came out of Jamaica but I've grown my fair share of Jamaican herbs and smoked a whole lot more than that since and never came across anything even resembling the diaper in a hot car terps that were in that old black weed.


----------



## medviper (Jun 26, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> I honestly think the RKS terpenes came in on the indica side. RKS is all fine and dandy but I'd like to find that old black baby shit weed that would set your head to spinning and have you feeling like you just tooted a rail of yellow-tinted coke but can't move because your ass is glued to the couch. When we used to get it, we were always told it came out of Jamaica but I've grown my fair share of Jamaican herbs and smoked a whole lot more than that since and never came across anything even resembling the diaper in a hot car terps that were in that old black weed.


there was quite a few different things growing around at the same time that trying to nail down the genetic make-up may be impossible, some were growing out good mexican stock, the guys from the peace corps brought back nepal & himylaya seed from asia, afghan & pakistan, then the nam vets were growin out what they smuggled in from the that region. 
skunk is probably a combination of all those mixed by accident.
kind of like a spontaneous mutation or something like that.
that's why no one has been able to reproduce it i think...but what the hell do i know...


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 26, 2019)

medviper said:


> there was quite a few different things growing around at the same time that trying to nail down the genetic make-up may be impossible, some were growing out good mexican stock, the guys from the peace corps brought back nepal & himylaya seed from asia, afghan & pakistan, then the nam vets were growin out what they smuggled in from the that region.
> skunk is probably a combination of all those mixed by accident.
> kind of like a spontaneous mutation or something like that.
> that's why no one has been able to reproduce it i think...but what the hell do i know...


Riot claims to have it in his Afghani lines, but I'm not spending that much on seeds to find out. If he wants to send me some to test run, I'd be glad to but I don't come out of pocket like that for seeds as a matter of principle.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 26, 2019)

nevermind... wrong thread. lol


----------



## medviper (Jun 26, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Riot claims to have it in his Afghani lines, but I'm not spending that much on seeds to find out. If he wants to send me some to test run, I'd be glad to but I don't come out of pocket like that for seeds as a matter of principle.


i have some of master thais gear that supposed to be the original too, i got a pack of his uncle fester an skunk#18.
I've had them sittin around for a couple of years, maybe i should grow them out to ease my suspicion...


----------



## medviper (Jun 26, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> nevermind... wrong thread. lol


anytime or anywhere you post on this forum is the right place...doesn't matter much here.
you're all good brother.


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 26, 2019)

medviper said:


> no where near boyd county.


Just curious bro no big secret lmao


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 26, 2019)

medviper said:


> anytime or anywhere you post on this forum is the right place...doesn't matter much here.
> you're all good brother.


oh nah... I deleted the previous comment. I thought someone had deleted the Malawi cob link, then I realized we were talking on 2 different threads


----------



## medviper (Jun 26, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> oh nah... I deleted the previous comment. I thought someone had deleted the Malawi cob link, then I realized we were talking on 2 different threads


i'm on the volatile political thread most of time, i keep it on a separate page so i don't respond to anyone by mistake.


----------



## medviper (Jun 27, 2019)

Hillbilly Haze said:


> Just curious bro no big secret lmao


hillbilly, i am not going to disclose my location as we are in a still draconian state , and that does not include the cannabis laws...
besides,i think we disclosed too much as it is while discussing our home counties.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 27, 2019)

I don't mean this as an insult, Hillbilly... but you seem like a 13 year-old playing on the internet and talking about things that you have no actual knowledge or experience of. If saying so makes me an asshole, so be it... but I have yet to see anything to make me think otherwise and have seen plenty to support that hypothesis.


----------



## medviper (Jun 27, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> that old black weed.


back around 85' a migrant worker friend of mine brought back some herb from his home town in oaxaca mex,
it was near blackish and cured to where it became rock solid, this stuff was literally hashish on the vine, extremely potent an had enough seeds in it to kick myself in the ass for not saving any.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 27, 2019)

medviper said:


> back around 85' a migrant worker friend of mine brought back some herb from his home town in oaxaca mex,
> it was near blackish and cured to where it became rock solid, this stuff was literally hashish on the vine, extremely potent an had enough seeds in it to kick myself in the ass for not saving any.


Yeah bro the "Jamaican" baby shit was always seeded up too. We never saved bagseed back then. It all just got dumped off the tray in the trash. No telling how awesome that shit could have been were it properly grown.


----------



## medviper (Jun 27, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Yeah bro the "Jamaican" baby shit was always seeded up too. We never saved bagseed back then. It all just got dumped off the tray in the trash. No telling how awesome that shit could have been were it properly grown.


man, i don't even want to think about those hundreds of gem rare seeds i casually disposed of back then


----------



## Hillbilly Haze (Jun 27, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> I don't mean this as an insult, Hillbilly... but you seem like a 13 year-old playing on the internet and talking about things that you have no actual knowledge or experience of. If saying so makes me an asshole, so be it... but I have yet to see anything to make me think otherwise and have seen plenty to support that hypothesis.


Lol too funny man but it's all good everyone is entitled to their own opinions but I live right in the midst of it, I see it and lived it no disrespect in this direction please


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2019)

I would really love to try that old skool skunk. As someone who thinks exodus (a skunk pheno), is the best smelling thing on earth (after koekemakranka, a rare local flower), I want to sample this skunk thing everyone is raving about.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> I would really love to try that old skool skunk. As someone who thinks exodus (a skunk pheno), is the best smelling thing on earth (after koekemakranka, a rare local flower), I want to sample this skunk thing everyone is raving about.


just imagine tasting the fresh dead skunk you smell driving down the road and it smell rotten as f*ck in your month and smelling just a dank odor like that off some bud, other then that i'm sure the high is similar to some other stuff in todays times if u found it maybe



medviper said:


> i have some of master thais gear that supposed to be the original too, i got a pack of his uncle fester an skunk#18.
> I've had them sittin around for a couple of years, maybe i should grow them out to ease my suspicion...


i have 3 outdoors prob a month in veg, looks very nice, the smell i can't smell anything unless i rub the stem and there some other plants around them, but when i rub the stem i do get a skunk,lemon,burnt rubber like scent from it, i don't think it smell rotten as f*ck or atleast not yet, don't really get anything sweet from it


----------



## Craigson (Jun 27, 2019)

I recently ran Deboz skunk (skunk 91 x skunk 18IBL) and it came out lemony.
Skunk 91 is 100% not lemony so it came from the skunk 18. Was pretty disappointed but they were super frosty.


ChocoKush said:


> just imagine tasting the fresh dead skunk you smell driving down the road and it smell rotten as f*ck in your month and smelling just a dank odor like that off some bud, other then that i'm sure the high is similar to some other stuff in todays times if u found it maybe
> 
> 
> 
> i have 3 outdoors prob a month in veg, looks very nice, the smell i can't smell anything unless i rub the stem and there some other plants around them, but when i rub the stem i do get a skunk,lemon,burnt rubber like scent from it, i don't think it smell rotten as f*ck or atleast not yet, don't really get anything sweet from it


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2019)

Skunk 91 has nothing to do with Skunk weed.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 27, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Skunk 91 has nothing to do with Skunk weed.


Pardon??
Its chem 91 x RKS. Its exactly to do with skunk weed


----------



## medviper (Jun 27, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Skunk 91 has nothing to do with Skunk weed.


along with a couple dozen more that invoke the skunk moniker.


----------



## medviper (Jun 27, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Pardon??
> Its chem 91 x RKS. Its exactly to do with skunk weed


that is a real nice looking plant regardless, i wouldn't be disappointed at all with that one.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2019)

exodus smells so sweet it would make a good bubble bath flavor
'


----------



## medviper (Jun 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> I would really love to try that old skool skunk. As someone who thinks exodus (a skunk pheno), is the best smelling thing on earth (after koekemakranka, a rare local flower), I want to sample this skunk thing everyone is raving about.


you'll have to build a wayback machine for that one brother, until it comes out of the shadows somewhere.


ANC said:


> exodus smells so sweet it would make a good bubble bath flavor
> '


you think so?
the ones i grew smelled like smoked meat, but good heady type meds if you don't mind a cerebral effect.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Pardon??
> Its chem 91 x RKS. Its exactly to do with skunk weed


Half Skunk but half Chem which isn’t negative in my experience. Or am I somehow mistaken here?


----------



## Craigson (Jun 27, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Half Skunk but half Chem which isn’t negative in my experience. Or am I somehow mistaken here?


I donno, you have confused me now.
Which isnt difficult sometimes lol


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2019)

Check Seedfinder, very nice site.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 27, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Check Seedfinder, very nice site.


Ya its a decent resource.
Anywho, pretty sure Ill die long before someone isolates straight RKS skunk cannabis into seed production.
I do believe RKS phenos can be found but few and far between. And most ppl say they found it but they dont know what it is to begin with. Im not holding my breath.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2019)

There was a lot of Southern Mexico weed from long ago that smelled very strong of Skunk. There was a county near here that had a strain named for it that was xxxxxx County Skunk. 

I get whiffs of Skunk with several strains but it is fleeting and temporary but will put a smile on my face for sure.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2019)

medviper said:


> you think so?


my friend says he thinks it smells like sex with angels, or angel pussy, both direct quotes.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> my friend says he thinks it smells like sex with angels, or angel pussy, both direct quotes.


That's hilarious. My buddy made a cross awhile back. It was (God Bud x Sweet Pink Grapefruit) x (88 G13/HP).... He called it God's Sweet Pink Ghash


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 27, 2019)

Caro Qiuntero brought afghan indica into Mexico in the late 1980's. He taught the farmers to grow sinsemilla and they started growing skunk in the deserts and mountains of northern Mexico. Weed went from 3% thc and was 12% by early nineties. "Homegrown" was pretty bad at that time and 95% of the weed on the east coast and 99% in the south was Mexican.


----------



## Farmer.J (Jun 27, 2019)

Is Matt Riot's Afghani Heirloom the real deal rks?


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 27, 2019)

Farmer.J said:


> Is Matt Riot's Afghani Heirloom the real deal rks?


I'd love to find out but I'm not paying those prices on the chance that it might be.


----------



## Farmer.J (Jun 27, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> I'd love to find out but I'm not paying those prices on the chance that it might be.


Same here.


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Drug Task Force horseshit. They are flying now until the funding runs out. Dangerous out there for guerillas between that and security cameras and damn game cameras.


My local sheriff's office still fly the helo. I've had to try growing smaller plants. Makes life a pain in the ass, but indoors is not an option for me.

Every damn body has game cameras now. You have to use a turkey mask from the gitgo.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 27, 2019)

I amazed they are still flying, my state stopped two years before we voted for rec, at least in my area. Used to be thick in the air every fall and then one year they just stopped.


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I amazed they are still flying, my state stopped two years before we voted for rec, at least in my area. Used to be thick in the air every fall and then one year they just stopped.


Most of the federal funding is gone, so they only fly on tips. But when they do it, they do it right. If they spot anything, they send crews on the ground to chop. Thank the Good Lord I missed it, but the day they chopped mine, there were 4-5 cars up in my shit.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 27, 2019)

Have grown, "rks" and "skunk 91" and giesel and mss..
And no skunk


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 27, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Caro Qiuntero brought afghan indica into Mexico in the late 1980's. He taught the farmers to grow sinsemilla and they started growing skunk in the deserts and mountains of northern Mexico. Weed went from 3% thc and was 12% by early nineties. "Homegrown" was pretty bad at that time and 95% of the weed on the east coast and 99% in the south was Mexican.


I can vouch for these facts! Before the herb is bricked up shit is actually pretty dam good!!


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 27, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> I can vouch for these facts! Before the herb is bricked up shit is actually pretty dam good!!


shit I used to get bright green commercial bricks coming out of Mexico... no ammonia funk or anything... just floral smell with very light seeding.. it was better than the mid-grade BC nuggets and way cheaper


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 27, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> shit I used to get bright green commercial bricks coming out of Mexico... no ammonia funk or anything... just floral smell with very light seeding.. it was better than the mid-grade BC nuggets and way cheaper


Yup like really fluffy bricks they were nicknamed pillows. So the ammonia funk was due to that shit sitting so long! Like literally years! Ahhh the memories of the struggle


----------



## Chemically altered (Jun 27, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Yup like really fluffy bricks they were nicknamed pillows. So the ammonia funk was due to that shit sitting so long! Like literally years! Ahhh the memories of the struggle


We would get that shit and called it super mex.


----------



## medviper (Jun 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> My local sheriff's office still fly the helo. I've had to try growing smaller plants. Makes life a pain in the ass, but indoors is not an option for me.
> 
> Every damn body has game cameras now. You have to use a turkey mask from the gitgo.


some years back, indiana state troopers were using choppers equipped with an IR cam for nighttime surveillance to bust indoor growers by the visible IR heat signature given off from HID lamps..ironically, the state supreme court ruled the practice as an invasion of privacy and was deemed unconstitutional according to the bylaws of the states constitution, then soon afterwards the program was ditched & abandoned.


----------



## casperd (Jun 27, 2019)

anyone had the killer skunk that anygood or shit from mr nice ?


----------



## Chemically altered (Jun 28, 2019)

casperd said:


> anyone had the killer skunk that anygood or shit from mr nice ?


I herd that too recently that mr nice suppose to have the real deal.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 28, 2019)

casperd said:


> anyone had the killer skunk that anygood or shit from mr nice ?


They talked about it in the thread a while back (I combed through it looking for a potential canidate); long story short is that it falls short. I really liked his Medicine man, so I don't see why Mr. Nice Shit would be disappointing. But if youre after RKS, the hunt continues. Im still waiting on JOTI to ship out my order of his Gods Super Skunk x Doc's Chernobyl; sounds dank, but we'll see if it ever arrives...


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 28, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> They talked about it in the thread a while back (I combed through it looking for a potential canidate); long story short is that it falls short. I really liked his Medicine man, so I don't see why Mr. Nice Shit would be disappointing. But if youre after RKS, the hunt continues. Im still waiting on JOTI to ship out my order of his Gods Super Skunk x Doc's Chernobyl; sounds dank, but we'll see if it ever arrives...


JOTI can be pretty slow but I've never heard of him not shipping. As far as Mr. Nice, they still have some good stuff but no RKS. The best representation of old school Skunk #1 is probably The Pure from Flying Dutchmen but, again, no roadkill in that line either.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 28, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> JOTI can be pretty slow but I've never heard of him not shipping.


I'm hoping something will happen cause I really like his gear and really wanted to try his version of a Skunk. Im more disappointed than anything. As for the RKS, I think someone is going to have to go back to its origins and re-breed it back into existence. Honestly though, I think the original RKS is long gone.


----------



## casperd (Jun 28, 2019)

anyone tried ugorg killer skunk was told some good phenos really stink ?


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 28, 2019)

casperd said:


> anyone tried ugorg killer skunk was told some good phenos really stink ?


I grew the killerskunk and their blues. I remember 4 phenotypes,
blueberry muffin funk
Orange skunk,
Booberry cereal -sweet
Funky leather/rotting meat
I didn't label the plants because it was only 14 as the blues were freebies, they probably were the blueberry Dom plants. All are funky, some flower in 7 weeks, the orange-pez skunk was very quick. If I adjusted my lights to 11/13 I could probably finish that one in 6 weeks. The only downside is, they build tolerance quickly.


I've bought a pack of their ugorg#1(cheese) afterwards to see how those are.


----------



## Chemically altered (Jun 28, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> I always heard the opposite, that Mr. Nice didn't have anything good at all..


Maybe not then. I did go look. He had a rks on there. But that doesn’t mean shit.


----------



## blazeaglory420 (Jun 28, 2019)

I had some stuff back in 2002 roughly and it was that POW expand in the lungs, stinky, dirty, 1300AD Pakistani bazaar, unwashed burqa panty stank to it. We called it "the Bin Ladens" but if I remember correctly, it was actually an Afghani.

I haven't had anything since that was so dank. I mean, not even close. That smell and punch! The best I get now is a fleeting taste and then nothing. No more "expando", no more "roadkill" or dead skunk smell.

Thats actually one of the main reasons I started growing my own. I went on a mission to find that "one hitter quitter" of old. It seems after the 90s, allot of growers started concentrating on huge grows where looks and weight were championed over taste and quality and in the process, those Super skunky strains got pushed to the side?

Anyways, right now I've got growing in my mother tent... Super Skunk, Skunk #1, NL#5, Blueberry, Hindu Kush, Acapulco Gold, CHEMOG, White Widow, GG4, Orange Cookies, Dosidos, Lemon Haze, Nova OG and Peyote Critical...

So hopefully out of those, I'll find a winner. If not, I'll start over with some Afghani strains and maybe a NL5 X Haze or something.

Below pics of Super Skunk and either Skunk#1 or NL5. Super Skunk is on the left and its the most "Indica" looking out of all of them. Supposedly it's 100%? All from Sensi Seeds. Can't wait to get some flower from these!

The Acapulco Gold (2nd pic ) is healing from lack of nutrients and potting up. A little yellow but she's pulling through. I've heard nothing but good things about this strain from Barneys Farm


----------



## too larry (Jun 29, 2019)

casperd said:


> anyone had the killer skunk that anygood or shit from mr nice ?


I've got some crosses from Shit X Skunk#1. All good smoke, but no rks, and no double sawtooth leaves.

The shunk crosses from Easty:

Afghani x shit/skunk {shunkAF}
shit x shit/skunk {shit shunk}
skunk x shit/skunk {skunk shunk}
[triangle kush cookies x nightcap] x shit skunk {poly shunk 1}
([triangle kush cookies x nightcap] x sinmint) x shit/skunk {poly shunk 1.5}
Jack Herer x shit/shunk {Jack H Shunk, and Jack K Shunk, for shit and skunk leaning daddies}

I f2'ed the poly shunk 1, and crossed skunk shunk with the same poly shunk 1 male. Plus crossed several of them with my other strains.


----------



## doniawon (Jun 29, 2019)

I have those shit x skunk 1 too lol. 
And dog fart etc lol


----------



## blazeaglory420 (Jul 1, 2019)

Haha dog fart


----------



## Little Dog (Jul 3, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> I wonder if the reason as to why the RSK, Trinity, and Sweet Skunks got all of the old timers so lit is due to the complex terpene profiles which induced that sweet nauseous smell. It seems most of these sought after qualities now have been breed out when people were only looking for the berry, sweet, diesel, and citrus terpenes. It seems that new breeders and growers have simply sought after the highest yielding THC strains and throw the terp's to the curb, I won't lie, I was guilty of that as well when I first started growing. I personally think that all of the old potent skunks are long gone due to our own selective breeding. But, perhaps with enough time and revenue, a personal grower could comb through the phenotype's and piece back together a relic of the old skunk.





shorelineOG said:


> Caro Qiuntero brought afghan indica into Mexico in the late 1980's. He taught the farmers to grow sinsemilla and they started growing skunk in the deserts and mountains of northern Mexico. Weed went from 3% thc and was 12% by early nineties. "Homegrown" was pretty bad at that time and 95% of the weed on the east coast and 99% in the south was Mexican.


yes sir, fully agree! Thank you sir!


----------



## oztoka (Jul 3, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> JOTI can be pretty slow but I've never heard of him not shipping. As far as Mr. Nice, they still have some good stuff but no RKS. The best representation of old school Skunk #1 is probably The Pure from Flying Dutchmen but, again, no roadkill in that line either.


I grew a pack of The Pure and it was pure garbage. Nothing like the skunk we all know.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 3, 2019)

oztoka said:


> I grew a pack of The Pure and it was pure garbage. Nothing like the skunk we all know.


The last time I grew it was over 10 years ago, so things may have changed since then... but if, by "the skunk we all know", you mean roadkill skunk, that's not Skunk #1. None of the Dutch skunks ever had the RKS that I can recall.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 3, 2019)

blazeaglory420 said:


> I had some stuff back in 2002 roughly and it was that POW expand in the lungs, stinky, dirty, 1300AD Pakistani bazaar, unwashed burqa panty stank to it. We called it "the Bin Ladens" but if I remember correctly, it was actually an Afghani.
> 
> I haven't had anything since that was so dank. I mean, not even close. That smell and punch! The best I get now is a fleeting taste and then nothing. No more "expando", no more "roadkill" or dead skunk smell.
> 
> ...


Im interested in how that peyote critical does, i have a freebie of it. Ive seen some dank ass looking peyote cookies so theres hope.


----------



## blazeaglory420 (Jul 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im interested in how that peyote critical does, i have a freebie of it. Ive seen some dank ass looking peyote cookies so theres hope.


From what I've seen and read, it's hit or miss. The good ones are great and the shitty ones are super shitty


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 3, 2019)

blazeaglory420 said:


> From what I've seen and read, it's hit or miss. The good ones are great and the shitty ones are super shitty


Lol, thats what I was thinking. Probably some shitty phenos coming from barneys. Well critical makes some tasty offspring so theres hope.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 3, 2019)

Mr. nice in my book hes ONE of the best breeders there is in the seed game.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 7, 2019)

He knows where RKS lives, unless u ain’t kin !


----------



## yesum (Jul 7, 2019)

If a skunk sprays near your house are you grateful? I have them around me and too often they spray. Not understanding love of the skunk but the buzz was first rate will give you that.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2019)

Merle knew, not Johnny. Local friend toured with Merle Haggard in the nineties and he wasn’t at all the “Okie from Muskogee, Oklahoma USA” as portrayed in that song. 

Willie surely knows about that old Skunk seein that he bought a lot of it from growers in these hills.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2019)

yesum said:


> If a skunk sprays near your house are you grateful? I have them around me and too often they spray. Not understanding love of the skunk but the buzz was first rate will give you that.


Old Skunk smelled like everything good in that smell and never seemed repulsive. Definitely a skunk smell but alluring and pleasant, if that makes any sense. Not catpiss.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2019)

Willie claimed one time the best herb he ever smoked was when he was in Eureka Springs, AR.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2019)

He did....on Johnny Carson.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Willie claimed one time the best herb he ever smoked was when he was in Eureka Springs, AR.


There's some good stuff there. That's my old stomping grounds. There is a 90-day flowering White Widow cut there that has been held since the 90's. Only sold in decorative ounce jars with a cork at the top; and you have to be very well-connected to get it. I wonder if that's what he was talking about?

EDIT: Probably not if he said it on Carson, unless it was right toward the very end.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2019)

He vacationed in EurekaSprings quite often and is still sighted there occasionally.


----------



## Blue back (Jul 7, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> The last time I grew it was over 10 years ago, so things may have changed since then... but if, by "the skunk we all know", you mean roadkill skunk, that's not Skunk #1. None of the Dutch skunks ever had the RKS that I can recall.


TRUE Skunk #1 is the one we all loved. It was used to create most all of the early Dutch strains. In fact it was breed out of existence from over crossing. Someone has it still in the US. You got to remember most growers especially the most experienced growers aren't on any of these websites. I got a few true skunk #1 seeds that are from 1988. Not any chance they would sprout.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 7, 2019)

Blue back said:


> TRUE Skunk #1 is the one we all loved. It was used to create most all of the early Dutch strains. In fact it was breed out of existence from over crossing. Someone has it still in the US. You got to remember most growers especially the most experienced growers aren't on any of these websites. I got a few true skunk #1 seeds that are from 1988. Not any chance they would sprout.


Gibberellic acid works wonders for sprouting old seeds.


----------



## Blue back (Jul 7, 2019)

There 31 years old. Worth trying for no doubt. But I say they won't sprout.


He never said how old they are. Old could be 5 to 10 years


----------



## yesum (Jul 7, 2019)

Blue back said:


> TRUE Skunk #1 is the one we all loved. It was used to create most all of the early Dutch strains. In fact it was breed out of existence from over crossing. Someone has it still in the US. You got to remember most growers especially the most experienced growers aren't on any of these websites. I got a few true skunk #1 seeds that are from 1988. Not any chance they would sprout.


If kept in the fridge they might pop. Soak in hydrogen peroxide for a few minutes then rinse with distilled water. Crack the shell or peel away the seam. Into paper towel at 80 degrees. Wash hands well before working and anything that touches the seed. The shell is gonna be hard after all that time. The inside might be good but could have dried up if not kept cool or cold. and airtight.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 7, 2019)

Blue back said:


> There 31 years old. Worth trying for no doubt. But I say they won't sprout.
> 
> 
> He never said how old they are. Old could be 5 to 10 years


Older seeds than that have been popped. I tested this with 2 Kali Mist F2s made in '96 a couple weeks ago. Got one to germinate and gave it to a buddy who had the room for it. It was still doing fine as of this morning. I have 20 more that I'm going to try to run as soon as I have a larger space built. I think the seed crackers help a lot. They're available from woodshed13 on Instagram.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 7, 2019)

Correction: both popped and spit out taproots, but the other damped off almost immediately.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jul 9, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Well I have 2 chosen males from my skunk18
> 1 is a polyester, vinyl, rubber skunk
> 1 is onion, body odor skunk
> Going to use the poly/vinyl one 1st on chem d and AJ sour d.
> ...


ur logic is illogical based on this phenom of stem rubs being definitive. just like all these young cats bring up smell and aroma and then can't offer a legit taste profile without vetting confused smdh. 
stem rub is only part of how to ID a cultivar. but other more non-subjective characteristics hold more weight when breeding. 

as for Duke trying to recreate RKS, it's never going to happen. when u have different genes u can't recreate nothing but your own version of whatever.


----------



## dabby duck (Jul 14, 2019)

Anyone run any NL5 x haze x affie crosses? Especially a S1 nl5xhaze......


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 15, 2019)

People don’t make genes or dna, what makes you think expressions can’t be isolated @Stoned Cold Bulldog?

@AmericanGrower508 stem rubbing is not a reliable prediction for anything that we care about in breeding. E.g. it doesn’t necessarily correlate flower smells or tastes. 

There’s plenty of us old folks around that “know” the old school skunk, it’ll be back around eventually. Bet?!? Ye of little faith. 

We can put a man on the moon, a supercomputer in your pocket, but can’t handle isolating a skunky smelling plant?! Again, ye of little faith. 

All will be well young asshoppers! lol 
**Before anyone shits the bed, I’m not coming at you or anything. Just offering some encouragement to offset disparaging statements about work on the skunk.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2019)

I don’t mind reminiscing about nostalgic smells but do not put a lot of value on them. Many of the strains out there today have loads of wonderful aromas but effects are what drive my quest.

Skunk smell also does not mean potent weed. It means the weed smells like a skunk's ass. I had very skunky smelling weed that was terrible a couple times. Once close to thirty years ago and another time a couple years ago.

I let my brain choose which genetic direction to pursue. Not my smarts, but my brain as an independent entity. I f brain is happy, I am also.


----------



## blazeaglory420 (Jul 19, 2019)

Just a side note and brain fart but Circa 1988 and i was roughly 12 years of age... I remember, very vividly actually, several distinctly different types of weed...

A very dark green skunk

A brown chocolate Thai (it actually tasted like a crazy spicy chocolate and rumour was that it was smuggled in from Thailand in scuba tanks)

A very red colored strange smelling flat dry weed. It had a hint of brown but it was mostly red in color. I've never seen anything like it since. It smelled like nothing I've ever smelled before. 

All the strains had one thing in common. They were all compressed like they were all bricked and smuggled in (or just bricked, who knows) and they didn't have seeds or very few. The green skunk had zero seeds while the chocolate and red had some seeds.

The person who had it was a friend of my father (RIP GOD REST HIS SOUL) who in turn was connected to major biker clubs like The Hessians, Vagos, and others. Me and my best friend/brother used to get 5$ for detailed each bike. At 12 years old, making 50$ every other day was crazy! We would clean ther bikes using Q-tips and cotton diapers with bottled high end spray. Those f*cking bikes were custom in every way, bored out and chromed with real gold and silver fittings. Topless chicks, drugs, booze, it was great...*SIGH*

Anyways, the guy who would get all the good herb for my dad had a scuba business with "diving schools" all over the world. . Mexico, Thailand, Spain, Morocco, you get the deal...

The funny thing was the chocolate Thai was actually tied to sticks really tight and long. The taste was so crazy, something I'll never forget and haven't had since my dad passed away in 1997.

The skunk was so stinky that if you had just taken a bud out the bag to smell it, your hand and clothes would stink all day lol It had that typical skunk smell. Literally like a skunk. To this day when I smell a skunk from getting run over or whatever, I love it because it reminds me of those days of biker parties during the summer.


----------



## blazeaglory420 (Jul 19, 2019)

dabby duck said:


> Anyone run any NL5 x haze x affie crosses? Especially a S1 nl5xhaze......


I'm about to. .


----------



## dabby duck (Jul 19, 2019)

blazeaglory420 said:


> I'm about to. .


I have an older Nl5x haze which is straight catpiss, too sweet to be RKS, but you could see how they are actually close imho and a little nasty from an Affie might be enough to quench the sweet a bit and make the funk louder....
Also have a keeper mystery female, chem or bubba or unknown affie crossed into haze or haze OG cross. Very indica like but viney like an OG, so relative small yielder, loose nodes etc. Always smells RKS during finish, but never the taste....people would always comment when harvesting....."who ran over the skunk"?.....taste is always deep Affie hash....most times I dont like it, but everyone f'in loves it!


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jul 19, 2019)

the first home grown stuff i saw was around 1988. my dads buddy had this light green sticky, and smelled and tasted skunk in every way. not sweet not spicy. just skunk animal. you could smell it when you got out of your car in his yard. i always noticed it was all huge white hairs, wether they did it inside or outside it was very lil red hair. they took it early cause it would mould. i always assumed it was a skunk #1, but his wife confirmed it was columbian gold!?? it was a local favorite for years. no one ever said a name. just hi test


----------



## Blue back (Jul 20, 2019)

My first smoke of indoor was 87. I knew my baseball coach burned and one day we were chalking the field and I finally got the balls to ask him(I'm 15 at the time). I pull out my brown swag and he says put that shit away I got some killer shit. He pulled out this skunky ass lime green "hydroponic" he said. It was in 3 zip locks to try and keep it from smelling. It was amazing and that was the day I fell in love with kind bud. I searched hi and low for that shit paying up to a $100 a quarter. The supply was way way smaller then the demand back then so it turned into a bidding war for it. Finally in 90 I got a steady source of hydroponicly grown G13. It came every Fri. EVERY and I got a half pound. It was gone before I got it every week at $100 a quarter straight up. It was know as "hydro" and i was known as the "hydie man", still am by a few. I was paying $300 a zip. This went on for over 10 years until my middle man OD'ed on smack. From 18 on i never smoked brown weed again and I'm 47 now. Still love my kind bud just as much today as that great day. But much cheaper.lol


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 21, 2019)

Blue back said:


> My first smoke of indoor was 87. I knew my baseball coach burned and one day we were chalking the field and I finally got the balls to ask him(I'm 15 at the time). I pull out my brown swag and he says put that shit away I got some killer shit. He pulled out this skunky ass lime green "hydroponic" he said. It was in 3 zip locks to try and keep it from smelling. It was amazing and that was the day I fell in love with kind bud. I searched hi and low for that shit paying up to a $100 a quarter. The supply was way way smaller then the demand back then so it turned into a bidding war for it. Finally in 90 I got a steady source of hydroponicly grown G13. It came every Fri. EVERY and I got a half pound. It was gone before I got it every week at $100 a quarter straight up. It was know as "hydro" and i was known as the "hydie man", still am by a few. I was paying $300 a zip. This went on for over 10 years until my middle man OD'ed on smack. From 18 on i never smoked brown weed again and I'm 47 now. Still love my kind bud just as much today as that great day. But much cheaper.lol


IF the g-13 you smoked was hydro you need to smoke some outdoor g13 and it will be your new love if you like weed that puts you on your couch.hit me up in November in a pm. and I will send you a FREE bud to try of the real deal g-13.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jul 21, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> IF the g-13 you smoked was hydro you need to smoke some outdoor g13 and it will be your new love if you like weed that puts you on your couch.hit me up in November in a pm. and I will send you a FREE bud to try of the real deal g-13.


How about some seeds?


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 21, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> How about some seeds?


if I get plenty of seeds I will send you some,so hit me up in oct,or November and I will see if I can send you some long as all gos well I can send you some, long as you don't live in the same county as I do in ky.lol


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jul 22, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> if I get plenty of seeds I will send you some,so hit me up in oct,or November and I will see if I can send you some long as all gos well I can send you some, long as you don't live in the same county as I do in ky.lol


----------



## Blue back (Jul 22, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> IF the g-13 you smoked was hydro you need to smoke some outdoor g13 and it will be your new love if you like weed that puts you on your couch.hit me up in November in a pm. and I will send you a FREE bud to try of the real deal g-13.


Ok lol send me some up to Michigan. I've been smoking for 35 years and the only outdoor bud that was as good as many of the indoor strains I've burned was Hawaiian in Hawaii.


----------



## d.boy (Jul 23, 2019)

blazeaglory420 said:


> From what I've seen and read, it's hit or miss. The good ones are great and the shitty ones are super shitty


Yea one of mine was banging but the second was so earthy?


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 30, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Ok lol send me some up to Michigan. I've been smoking for 35 years and the only outdoor bud that was as good as many of the indoor strains I've burned was Hawaiian in Hawaii.


I been smoking for over 50 years,send some of that killer indoor you claim to have to ky.lol


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 30, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Ok lol send me some up to Michigan. I've been smoking for 35 years and the only outdoor bud that was as good as many of the indoor strains I've burned was Hawaiian in Hawaii.


befor Michigan went legal many pounds of my outdoor went to Michigan,detroit


----------



## Blue back (Jul 30, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> befor Michigan went legal many pounds of my outdoor went to Michigan,detroit


I've seen plenty of Kentucky bud up here. We call it mid-grades.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 31, 2019)

Long ago local friend from Michigan grew here (36*North) and ran up to 40# up there in the fall.


----------



## 3AM (Aug 12, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> IF the g-13 you smoked was hydro you need to smoke some outdoor g13 and it will be your new love if you like weed that puts you on your couch.hit me up in November in a pm. and I will send you a FREE bud to try of the real deal g-13.


What's the story behind the real deal? I always thought real G13 was a myth. I remember almost losing my mind when I heard rumor of a maybe being able to get some seeds.


----------



## Blue back (Aug 13, 2019)

Theres lots of G13 stories. One that I herd was grown in Mississippi on a military base. Supposedly It was grown to support the what they thought was gonna be federal government approved medical marijuana patients. I herd there were only a handful of people approved for Glicoma. They would get 20 pre rolled joints a week or something like that. No one knows where all that access went. I think I know.lol Government experiment 13. I've also herd Government Hanger 13, government Field 13 and what not. I did get it through a Sargeant in the military reserves. In pure form its supposedly a lost strain just like Skunk #1. There's a bunch of crosses from a stud male but never again true G13. Anyone else have any G13 stories or know what G13 stands for? Like I said I got it like clockwork every Friday for over 10 years. It was most definitely grown on a commercial scale. I wasn't the only one getting half pounds just in the Grand Rapids Michigan area alone. I've Herd stories of similar experiences all around the Midwest. Always looked and smelled exactly the same for all them years. Perfectly trimmed cone shaped buds. Super lime green with big fat bright orange hairs. I had found some seeds through all them years. I had a pretty killer old seed stash including a few Skunk #1 seeds but my mom through them all away when I got arrested one day. I still have 2 old as hell S#1 seeds. But there almost 30 years old now.lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 13, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Theres lots of G13 stories. One that I herd was grown in Mississippi on a military base. Supposedly It was grown to support the what they thought was gonna be federal government approved medical marijuana patients. I herd there were only a handful of people approved for Glicoma. They would get 20 pre rolled joints a week or something like that. No one knows where all that access went. I think I know.lol Government experiment 13. I've also herd Government Hanger 13, government Field 13 and what not. I did get it through a Sargeant in the military reserves. In pure form its supposedly a lost strain just like Skunk #1. There's a bunch of crosses from a stud male but never again true G13. Anyone else have any G13 stories or know what G13 stands for? Like I said I got it like clockwork every Friday for over 10 years. It was most definitely grown on a commercial scale. I wasn't the only one getting half pounds just in the Grand Rapids Michigan area alone. I've Herd stories of similar experiences all around the Midwest. Always looked and smelled exactly the same for all them years. Perfectly trimmed cone shaped buds. Super lime green with big fat bright orange hairs. I had found some seeds through all them years. I had a pretty killer old seed stash including a few Skunk #1 seeds but my mom through them all away when I got arrested one day. I still have 2 old as hell S#1 seeds. But there almost 30 years old now.lol


Break out the nail file and sandpaper and Pop them bitches! or whatever it is they do to germ old seeds!


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 13, 2019)

Blue back said:


> I still have 2 old as hell S#1 seeds. But there almost 30 years old now.lol


Get some GA3, itll help popping those old beans...


----------



## 3AM (Aug 13, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Theres lots of G13 stories. One that I herd was grown in Mississippi on a military base. Supposedly It was grown to support the what they thought was gonna be federal government approved medical marijuana patients. I herd there were only a handful of people approved for Glicoma. They would get 20 pre rolled joints a week or something like that. No one knows where all that access went. I think I know.lol Government experiment 13. I've also herd Government Hanger 13, government Field 13 and what not. I did get it through a Sargeant in the military reserves. In pure form its supposedly a lost strain just like Skunk #1. There's a bunch of crosses from a stud male but never again true G13. Anyone else have any G13 stories or know what G13 stands for? Like I said I got it like clockwork every Friday for over 10 years. It was most definitely grown on a commercial scale. I wasn't the only one getting half pounds just in the Grand Rapids Michigan area alone. I've Herd stories of similar experiences all around the Midwest. Always looked and smelled exactly the same for all them years. Perfectly trimmed cone shaped buds. Super lime green with big fat bright orange hairs. I had found some seeds through all them years. I had a pretty killer old seed stash including a few Skunk #1 seeds but my mom through them all away when I got arrested one day. I still have 2 old as hell S#1 seeds. But there almost 30 years old now.lol


Thanks for the rundown! That shit is one of my favorite urban legends, even though I doubt it was just a legend. It's not that far fetched to imagine the government growing cannabis since they were already selling the hard stuff in the 80's, and your description of how it was bagged makes me want to believe all the more. 

And dude, that breaks my heart. All those genetics gone. At least you've got the skunk though. You ever planning on trying to pop em?


----------



## 3AM (Aug 13, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Get some GA3, itll help popping those old beans...


Smoke too. Nature is gnarly. I wouldn't experiment on these first, but a lot of seeds apparently wait for smoke/heat as a signal to end their dormant period. 

https://mappingignorance.org/2013/06/25/smoke-derived-chemicals-promote-seed-germination/


----------



## Blue back (Aug 13, 2019)

And dude, that breaks my heart. All those genetics gone. At least you've got the skunk though. You ever planning on trying to pop em?[/QUOTE]

Some of the seeds that were thrown out were priceless. I also had some Purple Afghan (Purple #1) seeds that some friends had kept alive with mother plants since the early 70's. They begged me to sell them back to them when I found them in a couple oz's in the mid 2000's. Worst part about it was I had them totally legally thru the medical marijuana law. They came to my house while I was locked up and throughout all my shit. A 40+ strain collection, all my paraphernalia and of course my seeds. I got both seed and strain collection back up to high numbers but most all are from 2012 on. All the legendary shit is long gone.

I've always been an outdoor grower for most of my life for lack of having an indoor place to grow. I was saving them for an indoor grow but am afraid I waited to long to pop these 2 S#1 seeds. They were not stored well either. Worth a try though


----------



## althor (Aug 13, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Theres lots of G13 stories. One that I herd was grown in Mississippi on a military base. Supposedly It was grown to support the what they thought was gonna be federal government approved medical marijuana patients. I herd there were only a handful of people approved for Glicoma. They would get 20 pre rolled joints a week or something like that. No one knows where all that access went. I think I know.lol Government experiment 13. I've also herd Government Hanger 13, government Field 13 and what not. I did get it through a Sargeant in the military reserves. In pure form its supposedly a lost strain just like Skunk #1. There's a bunch of crosses from a stud male but never again true G13. Anyone else have any G13 stories or know what G13 stands for? Like I said I got it like clockwork every Friday for over 10 years. It was most definitely grown on a commercial scale. I wasn't the only one getting half pounds just in the Grand Rapids Michigan area alone. I've Herd stories of similar experiences all around the Midwest. Always looked and smelled exactly the same for all them years. Perfectly trimmed cone shaped buds. Super lime green with big fat bright orange hairs. I had found some seeds through all them years. I had a pretty killer old seed stash including a few Skunk #1 seeds but my mom through them all away when I got arrested one day. I still have 2 old as hell S#1 seeds. But there almost 30 years old now.lol


Not a military base...

The University of Mississippi (Ole Miss) has been growing marijuana at their campus for as long as I can remember. It is a government contract. You can go to the Ole Miss campus and go to the field they have and smell the marijuana. It is behind a 10ft barbed wire topped chainlink fence with guard posts all around it. Been there for atleast 40 years.

https://www.wjtv.com/news/the-marijuana-farm-at-ole-miss/

It’s hard to apply for the DEA approved grant to grow this plant. It costs millions of dollars to construct a farm like the one at Ole Miss, but the DEA says they will work with more growers to expand the supply and variety of marijuana for research.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2012/12/28/medical-marijuana-lab-in-mississippi/1796475/

Inside the marijuana research lab at Ole Miss, the potent smell of marijuana lingers in the air. The grow room, housing plants that are up to six feet tall, buzzes with the sound of heat lamps and ventilation systems. The entire complex is surrounded by multiple guard towers, two enormous barbed wire fences and countless security cameras.


- my daughter is an Ole Miss graduate.


----------



## 3AM (Aug 13, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Some of the seeds that were thrown out were priceless. I also had some Purple Afghan (Purple #1) seeds that some friends had kept alive with mother plants since the early 70's. They begged me to sell them back to them when I found them in a couple oz's in the mid 2000's. Worst part about it was I had them totally legally thru the medical marijuana law. They came to my house while I was locked up and throughout all my shit. A 40+ strain collection, all my paraphernalia and of course my seeds. I got both seed and strain collection back up to high numbers but most all are from 2012 on. All the legendary shit is long gone.
> 
> I've always been an outdoor grower for most of my life for lack of having an indoor place to grow. I was saving them for an indoor grow but am afraid I waited to long to pop these 2 S#1 seeds. They were not stored well either. Worth a try though


The worst I lost when I got busted was a lousy triple beam that didn't even work lol. I just bought it because the shit looked cool. This is like when my dad told me my grandma threw out all his old 60's Marvel comics as a kid. Shit hits you right in the gut. If I drank I'd pour one out for those strains.

But what's past is past I guess. I like to think there are some old heads out there holding onto some magic that they'll eventually be convinced enough to share. This new shit is so boring most of the time. I've been on a hunt for the old stuff myself, from before I was born. I wish there was some sort of preservation group on here so we could all trade what we have and bring back the stuff that's dying/died off.

Anyway, it's definitely worth a shot to pop those. You never know until you know.


----------



## 3AM (Aug 13, 2019)

althor said:


> Not a military base...
> 
> The University of Mississippi (Ole Miss) has been growing marijuana at their campus for as long as I can remember. It is a government contract. You can go to the Ole Miss campus and go to the field they have and smell the marijuana. It is behind a 10ft barbed wire topped chainlink fence with guard posts all around it. Been there for atleast 40 years.
> 
> ...


Why do I suddenly feel like going to school?


----------



## Blue back (Aug 13, 2019)

- my daughter is an Ole Miss graduate.[/QUOTE]

Tell her to hook a brother up!!


----------



## BDGrows (Aug 17, 2019)

3AM said:


> Smoke too. Nature is gnarly. I wouldn't experiment on these first, but a lot of seeds apparently wait for smoke/heat as a signal to end their dormant period.


For conifers, I know they require excess heat in order to cause the germination (their version of scoring); as in a forest fire to get the new growth to occur. It's pretty cool.


----------



## 3AM (Aug 18, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> For conifers, I know they require excess heat in order to cause the germination (their version of scoring); as in a forest fire to get the new growth to occur. It's pretty cool.


It really is.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 18, 2019)

Some seeds have to be eaten and then deposited in order to germinate. We don’t do that at my house. Paper towel in ziplock bag!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 18, 2019)

Cannabis likes to freeze and pop! Try putting them in the freezer before germination, especially older beans. Combined with the moon cycle, is maximum potential.


----------



## RichRoots (Sep 10, 2019)

Blueskiesvienna on IG might have it? Anybody else peep this? Sorta sounds suspect, almost like TNF all over again but in the UK this time lol. Purple garlic skunk = RKS? I don’t think so.


----------



## althor (Sep 10, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> Blueskiesvienna on IG might have it? Anybody else peep this? Sorta sounds suspect, almost like TNF all over again but in the UK this time lol. Purple garlic skunk = RKS? I don’t think so.


 Yeah I dont trust Europeans at all when it comes to skunk. They have no idea, at all, what skunk smells like.


----------



## Tomba (Sep 10, 2019)

Blueskiesvienna has never smelled a skunk dead or alive in his life fyi


----------



## Blue back (Sep 10, 2019)

That's where it was over bread and lost


----------



## Craigson (Sep 11, 2019)

My theory stands- and a lot of stories on here from when young back this up.


----------



## Blue back (Sep 11, 2019)

Lol^^^^


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 11, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Lol^^^^


That is pretty funny.


----------



## widgetkicker (Sep 11, 2019)

I feel like a combination of old-timey growing techniques contributed to skunkiness. Growing in poorly ventilated basements under stolen streetlights, watering with sulfurous well water, fertilizing with blue powders, incomplete drying and curing, and then compressing it down for transport. All of these things add up to weed with an anaerobic bacterial skunk funk that we don't smell anymore, because nobody grows like that anymore. Even with the same genetics, modern techniques bring out the true phenotypical expression instead of the slightly fucked up stank weed we used to get.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 11, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> I feel like a combination of old-timey growing techniques contributed to skunkiness. Growing in poorly ventilated basements under stolen streetlights, watering with sulfurous well water, fertilizing with blue powders, incomplete drying and curing, and then compressing it down for transport. All of these things add up to weed with an anaerobic bacterial skunk funk that we don't smell anymore, because nobody grows like that anymore. Even with the same genetics, modern techniques bring out the true phenotypical expression instead of the slightly fucked up stank weed we used to get.


Now that is just silly.


----------



## Trout2012 (Sep 11, 2019)

I remember I grew some back in my 20s. My step mom and dad were helping me move and I harvested that day before they got there. My step mom kept giving me strange looks. They knew i smoked so i finally said you wont believe what I did, because i figured they all ready knew. My step mom gave me that same strange look, and says you picked up that dead skunk off the road didn't you!!! I was rolling Man I do miss that icky sticky!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 11, 2019)

Skunk #1 from dutch passion circa 2001 gave me all cat piss skunk bud. Shit was 100% skunk smelling. Itd fuck your house car and clothes up and you could smell that shit a block away from the house.

I stopped growing it cuz I didnt want to go to prison, lol.


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 11, 2019)

Craigson said:


> My theory stands- and a lot of stories on here from when young back this up.
> 
> View attachment 4392889




I feel you are right! as a lot of stuff back then was basic (no fruity or whatever flavors there is now, yes i know once in while you would find this but on with the point) and i don't care who you are but behind every flavor weed there is unless it trash and has no smell all have the skunky smell behind it, therefore every strain is skunky to a point!!!

RKS is in any strain that is Loud SKUNKY Smells, its just some are stronger then other and if its not strong then its not it, out of all forums i have read about RKS what i am saying is what is happening as if i'm wrong then out of 1,000's of people then wouldn't it be here.. lmao they can bring up old school stuff like panama from 70's, colombia from the 70's, catpiss from the 90's, Durban Poison, etc but no RKS...  therefore wouldn't you think RKS is nothing cause it seem it is, cause out of all the stuff there isn't away to label this is RKS as like i said it fall back to what i'm saying in every strain there is has a skunky loud or light smell to it. if you say im wrong then why is weed associated with skunk to everyday people/cops etc... duh lol

RKS own its own is BS i believe, yeah these genetics (Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia) or whatever genetics can be RKS but i have read where people have found RKS like stuff in other landraces/strain on its own. but then again i maybe wrong but if its this rare whoever truly has it is no hot shit person as if it was true then it would be here with the other old classic stuff like i said above!

You also see Master Thai ("Uncle Fester Skunk #1" Which is a Bullshitter from what i have read) and The Nature Farms (With MasterThai Uncle Fester Skunk #1 ) one minute you see people saying ohhh ohhhh this is it and the other you see this is BS and not it but from truly what research i have read you find the most skunk out of Afghan region of the world, no need for mexican or whatever else there is added in, yes you will find fruity there but lots of skunk comes out of them strains! so i would be hunting there is it was me!! but i wouldn't wrap myself around this myth or a legend of a strain anymore if i was you all as i got on this hype train few months back and found the truth for myself as to where to find the loud skunky smell at.. so enjoy the hunt in the in the afghan/paki/whatever else is around these parts to find landraces at! lol

Would enjoy reading whatever else people wanna add to this and say, this is just my own two cents if im wrong im wrong if im not im not but at end of the day some of my points add up to be true so oh well. lol

Please no hate as this post isn't mean't to be


----------



## raggyb (Sep 11, 2019)

The only conspiracy theory I will accept as possible is that skunk was a very good weed grown gorilla near a skunk family that sprayed on it or near hence the skunk smell. Good way to keep intruders away would be to plant by a skunk den.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 11, 2019)

old old school Bible Belt wont ever let it travel north . 

Persimmons will be dropping soon so it’s time .


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 11, 2019)

raggyb said:


> The only conspiracy theory I will accept as possible is that skunk was a very good weed grown gorilla near a skunk family that sprayed on it or near hence the skunk smell. Good way to keep intruders away would be to plant by a skunk den.


You got to be kidding right?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 11, 2019)

Skunk smellin weed been here, right here, for decades and some was named for a county real close by. Never heard it referred to as simply Skunk but “Skunky Weed”. Or “Blank County Skunk “. It was called that because it smelled that way, not because of any known lineage.


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 11, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> You got to be kidding right?


Nope of course same as if you grow a strain beside a blueberry bush the strain will taste/smell like blueberries.

I remember years ago someone telling me this once and I believed it  I thought the buds would turn blue and all type of shit xD


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 11, 2019)

The odor of skunk spray is primarily caused by thiols... I'm sure in the abundance of strains out there, at least one produce(d) some thiols which can be bred in order to produce more which would result in a true skunky odor. Granted, different combinations of terpenes, such as Mercaptan, β-Mercaptoethanol, and Mercaptoacetic Acid, would most likely produce a pretty pungent skunk smell. It's just having a breeder which has the ability to analyze the buds analytically in order to determine what terps are in the parent stock and then selectively breeding from there. And even if the old RKS is a myth, im sure someone with enough resources could make a true RKS utilizing this method.


----------



## Flavorcraver (Sep 11, 2019)

Well if sombody found this "rks" is there anyway it could live up to the hype that surrounds the idea of it today??
Cuts do get passed around fairly quick theeze days but who would be the person to decide; hey this is the RoadKill? 
I believe the real thing is out there... 
That is a good point made tho... Maybe its just a fairy tail... The Bigfoot of cannabis? Lol 
I know if I find bigfoot in the middle of the woods and he smokes a dube of the RoadKill with me 99% of you will say " I believe you about Bigfoot but that was no rks" 
My rks is the sourd... I cant figure out if the stuff I used to get was realy as good as I think it was? Or was it just my first love? Cause ive been searching for that same expierience for years and am never satisfied with the "sours" I find nowadays...
Sorry to rant on and get off topic just thot id add my two cents!! 
"Hits bong**CHEERs!"


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 11, 2019)

You guys must be really young. You missed one of the best strains ever. Especially loved that skunk grown indoors it looks so unbelievable. And stunk so bad. Sorry about your guys luck. Hopefully it will make a comeback and you will get your chance.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 11, 2019)

Flavorcraver said:


> Well if sombody found this "rks" is there anyway it could live up to the hype that surrounds the idea of it today??
> Cuts do get passed around fairly quick theeze days but who would be the person to decide; hey this is the RoadKill?
> I believe the real thing is out there...
> That is a good point made tho... Maybe its just a fairy tail... The Bigfoot of cannabis? Lol
> ...


Ive often thought the same thing and agree with you. I remember an old school lemon kush (not sure what the actual name was or if it was even a kush, it just smelled and tasted like one), it was my very first smoke and it was absolutely amazing. Smelled like lemon zest, but tasted like a fresh kush with a tad of lemon and gave me one of the giggliest best feeling high's ive ever had. I've looked for that strain for about a decade and have even attempted to breed my own to mimic it, but the bud always falls short... I think this is what is happening with a lot of the old heads; the memory is better than the reality. When they were all young and their pallet/endocannabinoid system was "fresh", the RKS that they tried was absolutely out of this world and got them stoned for hours upon hours. Now, after years of smoking, there isn't even a way to come close to agonizing those receptor sites compared to "fresh" ones. Perhaps someone has an old seed lying around or even has a cut growing, but due to the myth surrounding this strain, they believe its not the actual RKS. Honestly, im unsure.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 11, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> You guys must be really young. You missed one of the best strains ever. Especially loved that skunk grown indoors it looks so unbelievable. And stunk so bad. Sorry about your guys luck. Hopefully it will make a comeback and you will get your chance.


I think that it's a niche market which truly want that old school pungent, foul-smelling, offensive skunk odor. With weed becoming more mainstream, new smokers seem more inclined to the fruity, berry, and citrus smelling strains rather than the assault to the senses strains; at least in my market. But with that being said, IF they somehow discovered or resurrected the old RKS, I would 100% get a cut or some beans. Oddly enough, after trying the fruity, sweet, berry, and citrus smelling/tasting strains, I have developed a pallet for the cheese's as well as musky strains. Not sure why, but they seem to get me higher and have a longer-lasting effect.


----------



## Flavorcraver (Sep 11, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> The odor of skunk spray is primarily caused by thiols... I'm sure in the abundance of strains out there, at least one produce(d) some thiols which can be bred in order to produce more which would result in a true skunky odor. Granted, different combinations of terpenes, such as Mercaptan, β-Mercaptoethanol, and Mercaptoacetic Acid, would most likely produce a pretty pungent skunk smell. It's just having a breeder which has the ability to analyze the buds analytically in order to determine what terps are in the parent stock and then selectively breeding from there. And even if the old RKS is a myth, im sure someone with enough resources could make a true RKS utilizing this method.





BDGrows said:


> I think that it's a niche market which truly want that old school pungent, foul-smelling, offensive skunk odor. With weed becoming more mainstream, new smokers seem more inclined to the fruity, berry, and citrus smelling strains rather than the assault to the senses strains; at least in my market. But with that being said, IF they somehow discovered or resurrected the old RKS, I would 100% get a cut or some beans. Oddly enough, after trying the fruity, sweet, berry, and citrus smelling/tasting strains, I have developed a pallet for the cheese's as well as musky strains. Not sure why, but they seem to get me higher and have a longer-lasting effect.


Totally agree... Musky skunky old lady perfume cheese.... Yummy.... 

Little skunky eye candy for ya...


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 12, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> Nope of course same as if you grow a strain beside a blueberry bush the strain will taste/smell like blueberries.
> 
> I remember years ago someone telling me this once and I believed it  I thought the buds would turn blue and all type of shit xD


Blue like this


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 12, 2019)

All i know was if you had that Official RKS Super skunk back in the late 80's earlier 90's in Mass you wouldn't even be guessing if it at one time ever Existed ! Every One in the neighborhood knew you had that shit in your pocket or if you smoked it forget about their wasn't enough Old spice , Brut, or Stetson in your fathers bottle to cover that shit up ! Remember both sides of this argument are right we did't have all this fancy Genetic's testing company's back then. Just had the Oh shit smell's like dude been sucking on a Dead Skunks Asshole !


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 12, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> All i know was if you had that Official RKS Super skunk back in the late 80's earlier 90's in Mass you wouldn't even be guessing if it at one time ever Existed ! Every One in the neighborhood knew you had that shit in your pocket or if you smoked it forget about their wasn't enough Old spice , Brut, or Stetson in your fathers bottle to cover that shit up ! Remember both sides of this argument are right we did't have all this fancy Genetic's testing company's back then. Just had the Oh shit smell's like dude been sucking on a Dead Skunks Asshole !


Totally agree with you. There’s no mistaking it at all plain and simple. Shit was bomb!


----------



## casperd (Sep 12, 2019)

what are some really stinky strains that you can get from major seed banks everybody knows rks is gone and i hope it comes back


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 12, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> Nope of course same as if you grow a strain beside a blueberry bush the strain will taste/smell like blueberries.
> 
> I remember years ago someone telling me this once and I believed it  I thought the buds would turn blue and all type of shit xD


lol


----------



## Craigson (Sep 12, 2019)

casperd said:


> what are some really stinky strains that you can get from major seed banks everybody knows rks is gone and i hope it comes back


Wait for strayfox testers and possible release this yr is your best bet IMO.
Im pretty sure hes using the Sterling Skunk that Bodhi had/has.


----------



## Craigson (Sep 12, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> All i know was if you had that Official RKS Super skunk back in the late 80's earlier 90's in Mass you wouldn't even be guessing if it at one time ever Existed ! Every One in the neighborhood knew you had that shit in your pocket or if you smoked it forget about their wasn't enough Old spice , Brut, or Stetson in your fathers bottle to cover that shit up ! Remember both sides of this argument are right we did't have all this fancy Genetic's testing company's back then. Just had the Oh shit smell's like dude been sucking on a Dead Skunks Asshole !


Another flaw in the whole RKS thing is that in the 80s weed was like 10% thc potency. So kinda lines up w my theory as well- everyone was younger and not exposed to the potent cannabis of today. So if they got some extra stinky more potent bud they would think it was the stinkiest and most potent ever. But in reality it wasnt anything soecial at all.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Another flaw in the whole RKS thing is that in the 80s weed was like 10% thc potency. So kinda lines up w my theory as well- everyone was younger and not exposed to the potent cannabis of today. So if they got some extra stinky more potent bud they would think it was the stinkiest and most potent ever. But in reality it wasnt anything soecial at all.


Got a point there and some very famous strains named for their place of origin in the 60s and 70s was less than that.
I also believe there is far more to the high than THC and some of those early cultivars were truly awesome in effect.
It seems reasonable also that as we use cannabis being high is much more familiar and our brains cope with it’s effects.
I also wonder if seeded bud is somehow different in highs produced. This thought keeps coming back.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 12, 2019)

With biological as well as SAR data, I think old school strains got their potency from the complex terpene profiles which allow those low levels of THC to have better BBB penetration, therefore, allowing more THC to go into the brain causing the consumer to get higher. Currently, I think our limiting factor is the terpene abundance, concentration, as well as composition in the bud rather than the THC.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 12, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Another flaw in the whole RKS thing is that in the 80s weed was like 10% thc potency. So kinda lines up w my theory as well- everyone was younger and not exposed to the potent cannabis of today. So if they got some extra stinky more potent bud they would think it was the stinkiest and most potent ever. But in reality it wasnt anything soecial at all.


That is not accurate at all!
The potency they are claiming back then was only from the massive amounts of bricked up schwag that they seized!
It wasn't like they had labs and brought their chronic to be tested.
And how accurate were the tests in the 70's??
So even if you had certain batches that rested high they were only a tiny fraction of what was tested.
And if you average that in with huge shipments of bunk, then you can see how their THC measurements are not even close to accurate.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 12, 2019)

kona gold said:


> That is not accurate at all!
> The potency they are claiming back then was only from the massive amounts of bricked up schwag that they seized!
> It wasn't like they had labs and brought their chronic to be tested.
> And how accurate were the tests in the 70's??
> ...


Yeah you can't even count brick weed never had anything i would call RKS come like that it might of been some what condensed for shipping purposes but not Dirt /Ditch / Brown to Grey colored Brick used say they look like Cow patties. That shit is the same stuff the older cats used to say put some Orange Peels or you need to steam it lol i have heard all Fairy tales on how to make your Dirty Brick weed sell ! Kids these days have it made don't even have seeds in their shit !


----------



## casperd (Sep 12, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Another flaw in the whole RKS thing is that in the 80s weed was like 10% thc potency. So kinda lines up w my theory as well- everyone was younger and not exposed to the potent cannabis of today. So if they got some extra stinky more potent bud they would think it was the stinkiest and most potent ever. But in reality it wasnt anything soecial at all.


clearly have not had the shit the amount thc does not make how strong the weed is i bet i could hand you 17% thc weed that will knock you out compared to a 30% thc strain wich is more bs rks wasnt that frosty


----------



## Blue back (Sep 12, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Another flaw in the whole RKS thing is that in the 80s weed was like 10% thc potency. So kinda lines up w my theory as well- everyone was younger and not exposed to the potent cannabis of today. So if they got some extra stinky more potent bud they would think it was the stinkiest and most potent ever. But in reality it wasnt anything soecial at all.



: This is all some truly hilarious shit. Not a weed was low potency back then just the main stream commercial weed was and still is today. It just wasn't common to have large indoor grows back then like it is now. If you knew the right people indoor and outdoor was right up near where it is now. To say "WEED" was only 10% is just stupidity. WOW!!!


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 13, 2019)

Blue back said:


> : This is all some truly hilarious shit. Not a weed was low potency back then just the main stream commercial weed was and still is today. It just wasn't common to have large indoor grows back then like it is now. If you knew the right people indoor and outdoor was right up near where it is now. To say "WEED" was only 10% is just stupidity. WOW!!!


I agree you had to know some one most of the old heads wouldn't even wanna sell the shit i can remember waiting for months for this one dude and then it would be gone in 2 weeks back to smoking ok maybe even some other killa but not that Super !


----------



## terpnasty (Sep 13, 2019)

A buddy of mine knew this grower from the early 90's who grew 3 strains one of them being Blueberry skunk. My boy acquired some seeds from him grew them that a few years later. Let me tell you when I pulled up to his driveway I could smell a skunk before opening my car door. There was only 2 other times in my life I had a bag of real deal skunk. 

I'm seeing a couple well known breeders asking for real rks cuts or beans. This whole RKS bubble will pop soon as it's getting old seeing pollen chuckers marketing strains with skunk when there is none.


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 13, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> I agree you had to know some one most of the old heads wouldn't even wanna sell the shit i can remember waiting for months for this one dude and then it would be gone in 2 weeks back to smoking ok maybe even some other killa but not that Super !


My uncle was really stingy with it. It had to be his idea to get you high with it.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 13, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Yeah you can't even count brick weed never had anything i would call RKS come like that it might of been some what condensed for shipping purposes but not Dirt /Ditch / Brown to Grey colored Brick used say they look like Cow patties. That shit is the same stuff the older cats used to say put some Orange Peels or you need to steam it lol i have heard all Fairy tales on how to make your Dirty Brick weed sell ! Kids these days have it made don't even have seeds in their shit !


Orange peels!
I almost forgot about that!!!


----------



## Blue back (Sep 13, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Orange peels!
> I almost forgot about that!!!



How about the real original diesel. Shit shipped in diesel tankers that leaked into the weed.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 13, 2019)

Watch the doc “valley uprising “ good piece in there about diesel weed .


----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

Blue back said:


> How about the real original diesel. Shit shipped in diesel tankers that leaked into the weed.


The shrimpers who brought it ashore wasn't too careful where they threw it. Lots of old bilge water weed.


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 14, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Yeah you can't even count brick weed never had anything i would call RKS come like that it might of been some what condensed for shipping purposes but not Dirt /Ditch / Brown to Grey colored Brick used say they look like Cow patties. That shit is the same stuff the older cats used to say put some Orange Peels or you need to steam it lol i have heard all Fairy tales on how to make your Dirty Brick weed sell ! Kids these days have it made don't even have seeds in their shit !


i know where to still get brick weed and its be still green and fairly good! will get you stoned as fck. but it taste/smells like moldy peppery weed but it don't have mold, just like its been sitting in someone basement or attic for years in a cardboard box and got the funky smell things get when they do.

and to beat it all its barley has any seeds to.. so someone is doing a fairly good job but however it is still trash to what you can get these days..


----------



## raggyb (Sep 14, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> You got to be kidding right?


Well I don't think skunk was from hear a skunk den but it would be a possibility because it really smelled like skunk. I had skunk and isn't my imagination getting carried away. That would be like imagining you got laid.


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 14, 2019)

raggyb said:


> Well I don't think skunk was from hear a skunk den but it would be a possibility because it really smelled like skunk. I had skunk and isn't my imagination getting carried away. That would be like imagining you got laid.


Not likely . I don’t think people have skunks at there house indoors. You guys make me laugh. You have no fucking clue.


----------



## Blue back (Sep 15, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> Not likely . I don’t think people have skunks at there house indoors. You guys make me laugh. You have no fucking clue.



I got skunks that dig up grubs all night in my back yard. That's what I blame my exhaust smell on.lol 
Isn't that how cat piss got it's name? From a cat box being near the plants so it took on the smell in it's genes. Strawberry Cough was obviously grown in a strawberry field.lol


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 15, 2019)

Blue back said:


> I got skunks that dig up grubs all night in my back yard. That's what I blame my exhaust smell on.lol
> Isn't that how cat piss got it's name? From a cat box being near the plants so it took on the smell in it's genes. Strawberry Cough was obviously grown in a strawberry field.lol


No lol... terpenes is what gives plants there smell. All plants have them including weed. Now you start breeding those plants together and your gonna get some different smells.


----------



## Blue back (Sep 15, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> View attachment 4394732
> No lol... terpenes is what gives plants there smell. All plants have them including weed. Now you start breeding those plants together and your gonna get some different smells.



Your not serious right? I know what terpenes are.lol I was being sarcastic bro. Like Bubble Gum got it's flavor because the dude who grew it chewed a lot of gum.


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## raggyb (Sep 15, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> Not likely . I don’t think people have skunks at there house indoors. You guys make me laugh. You have no fucking clue.


who said anything about indoors? a skunk den is indoors? go on not believing there is no skunk then and get off this thread.


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 15, 2019)

raggyb said:


> who said anything about indoors? a skunk den is indoors? go on not believing there is no skunk then and get off this thread.


What the fuck you talking about kid


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 15, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Your not serious right? I know what terpenes are.lol I was being sarcastic bro. Like Bubble Gum got it's flavor because the dude who grew it chewed a lot of gum.


Shit I thought you were be serious. I was think these guys are dumb. My bad bro


----------



## Blue back (Sep 16, 2019)

Once again Skunk #1 was used to make several old school strains in Amestrdam many years ago. In doing so the original S#1 was lost in breeding. The closet they have is called Cheese and is the #1 saught after strain in the UK. Also once again I do believe that some old school growers in the US may still have it alive today. You got to remember this is just a pot site and by far MOST growers are not on any of these sites. It's been tried to be duplicated hundreds it not thousands of times to no avail. Close but not duplicated that we know of anyways. G13 is another lost strain. It like many was clone only and held tight by some say the US government then lost when discontinued. Again it's tried to be duplicated many times and never has.


----------



## 70's natureboy (Sep 16, 2019)

What about Super Skunk? Isn't that supposed to be stinkier than Skunk #1?


----------



## Blue back (Sep 16, 2019)

70's natureboy said:


> What about Super Skunk? Isn't that supposed to be stinkier than Skunk #1?


No not the same.


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 16, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Once again Skunk #1 was used to make several old school strains in Amestrdam many years ago. In doing so the original S#1 was lost in breeding. The closet they have is called Cheese and is the #1 saught after strain in the UK. Also once again I do believe that some old school growers in the US may still have it alive today. You got to remember this is just a pot site and by far MOST growers are not on any of these sites. It's been tried to be duplicated hundreds it not thousands of times to no avail. Close but not duplicated that we know of anyways. G13 is another lost strain. It like many was clone only and held tight by some say the US government then lost when discontinued. Again it's tried to be duplicated many times and never has.


I just wish they would bring it back. I always loved that shit. It’s to bad it’s lost.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 16, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> I just wish they would bring it back. I always loved that shit. It’s to bad it’s lost.


Its not lost at all.


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 16, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Its not lost at all.


Where you at ? You can still get it


----------



## yesum (Sep 16, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Its not lost at all.


 Stop teasing and start pleasing.


----------



## Blue back (Sep 16, 2019)

yesum said:


> Stop teasing and start pleasing.


Yes please explain your very vague statement?lol If cloning was popular way back then you bet your ass it would still be around.


----------



## raggyb (Sep 16, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> What the fuck you talking about kid


This Dumdum



Chemically altered said:


> Not likely . I don’t think people have skunks at there house indoors. You guys make me laugh. You have no fucking clue.


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 16, 2019)

raggyb said:


> This Dumdum


And what does that mean?


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 16, 2019)

raggyb said:


> This Dumdum


If you here just to talk shit. I don’t think anybody wants to hear it.


----------



## Blue back (Sep 16, 2019)

This tread is beat like a dead horse


----------



## Chemically altered (Sep 16, 2019)

Blue back said:


> This tread is beat like a dead horse[/QUOT seriously....I’m out . All I know is I smoked bomb ass skunk in early 90s and then it was gone never seen it no more.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 16, 2019)

ive said before.. im quite sure the bad ass rks skunk from the 80s was a strain of columbian. myself and others have searched skunk 1 and its always sweeter or spicier or just not skunky. skunk 1 was columbian x afghani x mexican. leave out the sweet and spicy of mexican and afghani. what does that leave? columbian! my dads buddy gave it to us back then and he said it was colmbian.


----------



## raggyb (Sep 16, 2019)

Chemically altered said:


> If you here just to talk shit. I don’t think anybody wants to hear it.


Then stop doing it asshole


----------



## raggyb (Sep 16, 2019)

oldtymemusic said:


> ive said before.. im quite sure the bad ass rks skunk from the 80s was a strain of columbian. myself and others have searched skunk 1 and its always sweeter or spicier or just not skunky. skunk 1 was columbian x afghani x mexican. leave out the sweet and spicy of mexican and afghani. what does that leave? columbian!


buds of 80's skunk I had looked more like indica. small and round. but could have been lowers so who knows. never saw it again.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 16, 2019)

raggyb said:


> buds of 80's skunk I had looked more like indica. small and round. but could have been lowers so who knows. never saw it again.


stuff we had got huge. like taller than us indoors. and it was always full of white hairs. like mendocino madness wouldnt get red while growing. smell and taste of skunk ass! very potent made our eyes twitch, and some would roll on the floor laughing! miss that stuff


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 16, 2019)

Still laughing with the kid and the skunk den grow , gave me couple days of random lol’s .


----------



## raggyb (Sep 16, 2019)

oldtymemusic said:


> stuff we had got huge. like taller than us indoors. and it was always full of white hairs. like mendocino madness wouldnt get red while growing. smell and taste of skunk ass! very potent made our eyes twitch, and some would roll on the floor laughing! miss that stuff


absolutely out of control laughing. I recall it as no red hairs too. Was light green.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 16, 2019)

raggyb said:


> absolutely out of control laughing. I recall it as no red hairs too. Was light green.


yes yes, lime green! we had a stack of half joint stubbs we butted out cause we were screwed! lol its funny, we had all kinds of seeds, but there was only one pheno type. thats peculiar.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 16, 2019)

yesum said:


> Stop teasing and start pleasing.


You sound like an ex I used to have!


----------



## kona gold (Sep 16, 2019)

Now I am going to post this, even though it was a very bad season out here during this grow.
But this is one of the heirloom Afghan skunk spray.
I wasn't going to even put this out as it wasn't healthy anymore, as I had used it dor cloning purposes, but i figured what the heck? Lets see it outdoors.
If this was a healthy grow, plant, and season, forget about it!
It was very hard to let this go past 6 weeks, let alone 8 1\2, as it stunk up my whole neighborhood!
Extremely sticky, even very dry, it is like gum. 

But super smooth since very little fertilizer, and super tasty and extremely potent!!!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Sep 17, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Now I am going to post this, even though it was a very bad season out here during this grow.
> But this is one of the heirloom Afghan skunk spray.
> I wasn't going to even put this out as it wasn't healthy anymore, as I had used it dor cloning purposes, but i figured what the heck? Lets see it outdoors.
> If this was a healthy grow, plant, and season, forget about it!
> ...


How about some fem seeds if its that stinky?


----------



## kona gold (Sep 17, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> How about some fem seeds if its that stinky?


That's what I took clones for.
I am just trying to get everything lined up for a run.


----------



## 70's natureboy (Sep 17, 2019)

oldtymemusic said:


> stuff we had got huge. like taller than us indoors. and it was always full of white hairs. like mendocino madness wouldnt get red while growing. smell and taste of skunk ass! very potent made our eyes twitch, and some would roll on the floor laughing! miss that stuff


The Madness is still available.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Sep 17, 2019)

i have stories about madness. i put a bag of it in my friends car at lunch for a present. he called me later and told me i destroyed his car!! he later gave it to friend #3 it smelled so loud. weeks later he picked up friend #3 and when they were on the highway at 60mph, he looks at the other guy and says "dam bud that smells just like that stuff you gave me"! passing friend #4 house that the other guys didnt know and he had my madness growing! lol


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Sep 17, 2019)

kona gold said:


> That's what I took clones for.
> I am just trying to get everything lined up for a run.


----------



## BDGrows (Sep 17, 2019)

Isnt Shoreline supposed to be a RKS pheno or something of the sort?


----------



## kona gold (Sep 18, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Isnt Shoreline supposed to be a RKS pheno or something of the sort?


That's what I have heard.
But not good results with RKS phenos.
Though many people seem to like his offerings.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 18, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Extremely sticky, even very dry, it is like gum.


This is a part I don't see a lot of people talking about. The joints we used to roll with California skunk back in the mid-1980s just never smoked right. Always relighting, it'd run hard down one side, etc. Just like trying to smoke a gooey skunky stick.

I've also seen the Matt Riot claims he has an heirloom Afghani that is a skunky mf


----------



## kona gold (Sep 18, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> This is a part I don't see a lot of people talking about. The joints we used to roll with California skunk back in the mid-1980s just never smoked right. Always relighting, it'd run hard down one side, etc. Just like trying to smoke a gooey skunky stick.
> 
> I've also seen the Matt Riot claims he has an heirloom Afghani that is a skunky mf


That's the ones I have are from him.


----------



## RBGene (Sep 18, 2019)

Gorilla Glue and Titan OG are very Stinky. I miss the high from fluorescent green Road-Kill Skunk, just not the smell.


----------



## althor (Sep 18, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> This is a part I don't see a lot of people talking about. The joints we used to roll with California skunk back in the mid-1980s just never smoked right. Always relighting, it'd run hard down one side, etc. Just like trying to smoke a gooey skunky stick.
> 
> I've also seen the Matt Riot claims he has an heirloom Afghani that is a skunky mf


 We used to joke about throwing buds against the window to watch them stick and slide down like those little gooey plastic toys.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 18, 2019)

althor said:


> We used to joke about throwing buds against the window to watch them stick and slide down like those little gooey plastic toys.


I used to love playing with those!

But as far as buds, that is a great quality for the consumer, but a trimmers nightmare!!!!

His description of the strain is pretty accurate!


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 20, 2019)

kona gold said:


> That's what I took clones for.
> I am just trying to get everything lined up for a run.


keep me in mind if you let and fem, beans go.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 20, 2019)

kona gold said:


> That's the ones I have are from him.


How much did that set you back? $450, $500?

Matt's a dick but at least it's getting out there.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 23, 2019)

kona gold said:


> I used to love playing with those!
> 
> But as far as buds, that is a great quality for the consumer, but a trimmers nightmare!!!!
> 
> His description of the strain is pretty accurate!


Is it the REAL RKS like in the old days?IF it is you won the loteray.I hope you got the rks and if you do I would buy some fem, beans or reg.ones if you let any out the door keep me in mind.


----------



## yesum (Sep 23, 2019)

So konagold, does your heirloom Afghani have a soaring and clear high or is it something else? The Skunk I had was quite clear and up in effect, back in '85 or so, The Seedsman Skunk I grew out had a energetic and quite clear high as well. No skunk or pine smell to it. The old Skunk was like a pine cone in smell as I remember.


----------



## ky farmer (Sep 24, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Now I am going to post this, even though it was a very bad season out here during this grow.
> But this is one of the heirloom Afghan skunk spray.
> I wasn't going to even put this out as it wasn't healthy anymore, as I had used it dor cloning purposes, but i figured what the heck? Lets see it outdoors.
> If this was a healthy grow, plant, and season, forget about it!
> ...


I would like to have 2 plants just like that one and it would be fem, bean heaven,lol if the mites leave it alone,mites where bad around in this country this year.and I bet it was dam good smoke.happy growing and hope you and every one has a great year.KY,


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## RichRoots (Oct 8, 2019)

Strayfox gardenz?


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 8, 2019)

They have a Michigan RKS. I peeped it this morning @skunktek on IG.


----------



## RocketBoy (Oct 8, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> They have a Michigan RKS. I peeped it this morning @skunktek on IG.


Did you actually personally smell it or are you just going off of what they said and a picture? Lots of people out there claiming they have RKS, later to be exposed as bullshit.


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 8, 2019)

Nah that’s why I put the question mark for strayfox gardenz to see if anyone on here has any word. But exactly, a lot of people are trying to cash in. 

I’ll find someone that claims they have it so we can discuss if they’re bs or not.


----------



## strayfox (Oct 15, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> They have a Michigan RKS. I peeped it this morning @skunktek on IG.



Skunktek has my new #circleofblessings testers. 80s black afghani / Michigan rks 



My goal is to get more solid skunk lines out to the community and put this mf to rest.

Is it a true RKS, I don’t have a clue. All I know is it is pure skunk funk to the max and I’m excited to share it. 

I’ve been through a ton of Afghani’s over the years and found a few nice skunk lines, but nothing like this Michigan RKS that I ran into. This line comes from an old dairy farmer in northern Michigan and he’s had it since the mid-80s. It’s not garlic, coffee, onions or BO. It’s straight skunk spray.. She carries the smell after hanging on the line too. It’s spot on and I can say that with confidence. She’s just not that pretty to look at. Lol

FYI, if I plan on cashing in, I could cash in on my treasure chest of seeds, not a fake skunk line. I don’t have time to get on here and play like I used too, but I do know that I’m not gonna be that guy that has a fire ass skunk line and does not share it. I’m gonna pass it out to everyone and make a ton of beautiful crosses. My first primary objective is to make an S1 and hope for an exact replica of the mom. 

Hope that clears up a little on this line. 

Cold is coming in quick. Have a beautiful fall.

Thanks
Stray


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 16, 2019)

strayfox said:


> Skunktek has my new #circleofblessings testers. 80s black afghani / Michigan rks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take 2 top & Bottom thank you !


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 16, 2019)

strayfox said:


> Skunktek has my new #circleofblessings testers. 80s black afghani / Michigan rks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep us posted on how & when to get those beans.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 16, 2019)

strayfox said:


> Skunktek has my new #circleofblessings testers. 80s black afghani / Michigan rks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait @strayfox If people did some research they would easily find that you are NOT into hyping up strains to make a quick buck.
Any idea when the S1s will be ready for testing?
Cheers


----------



## strayfox (Oct 16, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Cant wait @strayfox If people did some research they would easily find that you are NOT into hyping up strains to make a quick buck.
> Any idea when the S1s will be ready for testing?
> Cheers


Right on brother. I’m more into to letting the plants hype themselves. 

As for the s1’s, I’ve only ran one round with this skunk. I’m sure that black afghani will have a ton to offer. Im still working on my lifelong Williams Wonder project too. Lol. I wish I did this full time.


----------



## strayfox (Oct 16, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> Keep us posted on how & when to get those beans.


Headiegardenz and Greatlakes will be the first to carry my new tested #Circleofblessings lines. Ill make a big ol stink about it when it goes live. All donations will go to my daughters around the clock care.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 16, 2019)

Prayers sent on daughter ! hope jbc gets included ,like w/ ak & bucket list (sold out in seconds ). 

I personally would also like to continue to support #cicleofblessings future endeavors . Jbc has earned my trust and business hope I can donate via him also , food for fodder.


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 16, 2019)

strayfox said:


> Headiegardenz and Greatlakes will be the first to carry my new tested #Circleofblessings lines. Ill make a big ol stink about it when it goes live. All donations will go to my daughters around the clock care.


Wow dude Good Vibes sent you and your family's way bud !


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 16, 2019)

I like Fire ass Skunk !


----------



## Blue back (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm in Michigan PM when that S1 drops. I'm in a pretty huge circle of over lapping friends and I haven't come across the Michigan RKS. But like I've said before someone has got to have it somewhere. An old farmer sounds about right.lol


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 24, 2019)

Don't sleep on the Deep Line Alchemy 5's! I wasn't smoking in the 80s, started in '95, but I've never smelled any herb that is so skunky before. Phenos range some: 20% no smell, 60% skunky with a slight sweet in the background, 20% skunk ass.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2019)

A lot of plants are actually skunky, I had an actual skunk living under my grow shed for a while. Perfect cover! I can’t believe I’m saying it, but I wish he’d come back lol
Though I don’t miss washing it off my dog time to time.


----------



## hempstead (Nov 16, 2019)

Mr Nice Shit. I searched for years and I’ve been running it for two years now. Mom outgrew herself last year but I i kept a clip going.


----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 27, 2019)

Anybody heard of Uncle Fester’s Skunk #1?


----------



## Smoknkush_420 (Nov 27, 2019)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?


g13 Labs Royal Kush Skunk #1 x Afghan #1 awesome strain!


----------



## Hawg Wild (Nov 27, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Anybody heard of Uncle Fester’s Skunk #1?


I think it's one of the lines from Master Thai? No experience with any of his stuff though. It has a pretty iffy-sounding description on Seedfinder. LOL


----------



## ChocoKush (Nov 27, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Anybody heard of Uncle Fester’s Skunk #1?


yeah and there is soo much BS around it that who even knows... i have grew it and it does stink and there was no sweet in the phenos i had, i grew it outdoors 3 of them and 20+ other strains and i couldn't smell none of them 20 feet away like people claim to say "ohh ohh you can smell RKS pot 100's of feet away..." i find this BS cause truly it all depends of the air level etc


----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 27, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> yeah and there is soo much BS around it that who even knows... i have grew it and it does stink and there was no sweet in the phenos i had, i grew it outdoors 3 of them and 20+ other strains and i couldn't smell none of them 20 feet away like people claim to say "ohh ohh you can smell RKS pot 100's of feet away..." i find this BS cause truly it all depends of the air level etc


Who was the hi!!


----------



## kenny09 (Dec 11, 2019)

johny22 said:


> Does anyone know if sensi's skunk and superskunk (old stock before it turned different) were used in any crosses ?


I grew early Super skunk from Sensi and it was sweet no real skunk there


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2019)

Neville talked about this in an interview, it was like if you crossed devil to ASH or nordle and F-2 it you will find the hard skunk. It’s mentioned earlier here.


----------



## T macc (Dec 12, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Anybody heard of Uncle Fester’s Skunk #1?


Rks isn't there. Theres a thread here for the nature farm


----------



## kenny09 (Dec 12, 2019)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?


If you ever run across it let me know and I'll do the same... I've been chasing it for 10 years


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Dec 12, 2019)

I live on the u.s. Canadian border, and about three times a year roadkill skunk shows up. No sweetness at all. Canadians got it somewhere.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 12, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I live on the u.s. Canadian border, and about three times a year roadkill skunk shows up. No sweetness at all. Canadians got it somewhere.


if its here then somenw is hoarding it cuz good luck finding it.

Hundreds if not thousands of ppl claim to have it but then its never true.


----------



## kenny09 (Dec 12, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I live on the u.s. Canadian border, and about three times a year roadkill skunk shows up. No sweetness at all. Canadians got it somewhere.
> [/QUOTE
> You can bet if I ever find it I will share it


----------



## RichRoots (Dec 12, 2019)

Itc genetics claims to have rks.


----------



## kingromano (Dec 16, 2019)

the real cheese cut is very skunky.. however not that skunk odor/dogshit smell
its incredibly pungent, but more a dark berry/musky smell
would love to have a cutting of that rks to compare .. sure its still around but held very tightly


----------



## torontomeds (Dec 16, 2019)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I live on the u.s. Canadian border, and about three times a year roadkill skunk shows up. No sweetness at all. Canadians got it somewhere.


----------



## torontomeds (Dec 16, 2019)

With that theory everything should smell different now. Why does a big mac still smell like a big mac? Why does a dead skunk still smell like a dead skunk? But you're saying somehow my pallet has changed in regards to cannabis??? 



Craigson said:


> My theory stands- and a lot of stories on here from when young back this up.
> 
> View attachment 4392889


----------



## Craigson (Dec 16, 2019)

torontomeds said:


> With that theory everything should smell different now. Why does a big mac still smell like a big mac? Why does a dead skunk still smell like a dead skunk? But you're saying somehow my pallet has changed in regards to cannabis???


Not exactly.
More like you were less experienced and not a connoisseur of cannabis.
Smoke almost any kind of weed around a non toker or even casual toker and what do they say? “Man it reeks like skunk around here”


----------



## RichRoots (Dec 16, 2019)

Top dawg seeds said Duke Diamonds Basic Skunk is the closest to RKS he’s seen in a while.


----------



## roderpertusadamant (Jan 2, 2020)

Are you all talking about this? Its a 4 plant grow I did last fall. an elite clone of a skunk from the 80s. seeds were bought in BC in bag labeled skunk #3 in the early 90s. I saw them germinate. I couldn't find any info on this strain, skunk smell is incredible, very high terpene content, lemon pine and skunks ass. Very unique taste and smell, haven't come across it in any dispensary or the like in the last 20 years of looking... Cheers. Keep it green


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 2, 2020)

Did you keep a cut?


----------



## roderpertusadamant (Jan 2, 2020)

No, but I did secure some pollen from some 'nanners' that popped up by a led display on my timer, very sensitive to light in the dark phase after all these years I suppose. To my knowledge the clone I got is from the same beans that popped years back.. hasn't been reseeded.. I let it go to a buddy who just got his med licence and he's keeping it running.. I wanted to run through a batch of Anesia seeds future#1. My licence is only good for 15 plants solo, I entrusted it to another grower. Have just pollinated a F1 flower with the pollen from the skunk.. gonna call them PuReFuNk


----------



## phantumstranga (Jan 2, 2020)

I have the mass ss. What's that supposed be.like? More sweet and sour spectrum of skunk right? She needs to get out there too.


----------



## roderpertusadamant (Jan 3, 2020)

Not sure, this one has no sweetness at all. Light up is strong lemon pine, followed by dank skunky acrid oily, exhale is pure skunk that lingers on the palate for a couple hours. Gotta keep it air locked for the smell, which sticks to you. Buzz is heavy in the eyes, forehead and temples. Body buzz late in the stone.. great gaming or thinking buzz. Heavy heavy hitter. Smoke from the bong expands in the lungs making coughing a problem if you like big tokes... Best served in a zigzag white, 1\2 g joints.. best flavour and right smoke temp for pre vaporization..


----------



## RichRoots (Jan 5, 2020)

No pic of it ever tho...


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 5, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> No pic of it ever tho...View attachment 4450174


How dare you want proof lol

anyone heard of blueskyvienna? He’s claiming rks and a slew of other skunk/haze.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 5, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> No pic of it ever tho...View attachment 4450174


That dude was also selling seeds on his IG from saddam Hussein’s private vault. Said he was able to get them from the military b/c his family is related to General Patton. Sounds like a real straight shooter.


----------



## phantumstranga (Jan 5, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> No pic of it ever tho...View attachment 4450174


 pics soon once I get some meat on her bones. Just a cutting not even rooted. Knew someone who had her for 14 years. Ma-ss is not supposed to be an rks a lot of ppl have that mixed up.


----------



## roderpertusadamant (Jan 5, 2020)

phantumstranga said:


> pics soon once I get some meat on her bones. Just a cutting not even rooted. Knew someone who had her for 14 years. Ma-ss is not supposed to be an rks a lot of ppl have that mixed up.


Love the heirloom genetics..


----------



## RichRoots (Jan 6, 2020)

So it’s narrowed down to 
1. Blueskiesvienna
2. Strayfox
3. ITC genetics


----------



## farmerjoe420 (Jan 6, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> How dare you want proof lol
> 
> anyone heard of blueskyvienna? He’s claiming rks and a slew of other skunk/haze.


He’s a fraud.... people already grew them and not only are they not skunk , the plants are shit. Check out @magik.beans.seeds on IG, he paid a ton of money for them and got ripped off bad


----------



## phantumstranga (Jan 6, 2020)

roderpertusadamant said:


> Love the heirloom genetics..


Well once ready she will make it the public domain. Sooner the better


----------



## Craigson (Jan 6, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> So it’s narrowed down to
> 1. Blueskiesvienna
> 2. Strayfox
> 3. ITC genetics


Lol i guess you missed the oart where blueskuvienna is a scammer


----------



## RichRoots (Jan 6, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Lol i guess you missed the oart where blueskuvienna is a scammer


So it’s narrowed down to just Strayfox... until someone grows it.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 6, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> So it’s narrowed down to just Strayfox... until someone grows it.


Lol its all good.

my theory still stands till this day.


RKS theory



I have a very solid theory on what RKS actually is.

Nothing!! Theres nO such thing!!



Basically back in the day any ‘unordinarily’ stinky weed smelled like a skunk to everyone because there werent all these other fancy flavours.



Think about it, smoke pretty much any kind of dank weed around a non toker and they say “holy fuck thats skunky”.



For real, I believe this is why nobody can find that ‘true rks’



Until someone does, my theory is the most logical explanation ive ever seen.


----------



## althor (Jan 6, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Lol its all good.
> 
> my theory still stands till this day.
> 
> ...


Only idiots who have never been around skunk would say something so stupid.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 6, 2020)

althor said:


> Only idiots who have never been around skunk would say something so stupid.


Beauty ignorant useless comment. Thanks for zero brain power on that one.
For real though, what part of my theory is stupid? The fact that it cant be disproven??

cheers


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 6, 2020)

farmerjoe420 said:


> He’s a fraud.... people already grew them and not only are they not skunk , the plants are shit. Check out @magik.beans.seeds on IG, he paid a ton of money for them and got ripped off bad


This doesn’t surprise me if true. He talks a ton of shit on IG about Magik and Riot for calling him out.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 6, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Lol its all good.
> 
> my theory still stands till this day.
> 
> ...


I’ll stick with Kevin Jodrey’s explanation, thank you. He was actually there at the time.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 6, 2020)

Wait a sec. Is ITC Genetics that JointBreath dude that came here looking for info on Dog bud, claiming he had original seeds?

If so, steer clear. That guy is completely full of shit.

Edit.
Yep. Thats him. https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemdawg-please-help-me.964498/#post-14249336


At the advice of members on the forums he was able to dm a few of the older cats from the Chem crew.
Every time a legit breeder "liked" one of his posts he'd screen shot it and post it up on his IG to build his "credibility.

And he censors/deletes posts that question his genetics or calls him out while leaving up all the fake accounts he created to shill his seeds.

Clever, but a really old shilling scheme that's been attempted so many times that its just lame now.


----------



## farmerjoe420 (Jan 6, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> So it’s narrowed down to just Strayfox... until someone grows it.


Might wanna talk to AkBeanbrains, not saying he has “roadkill” but he says he has skunk and I believe him


----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)

roderpertusadamant said:


> Are you all talking about this? Its a 4 plant grow I did last fall. an elite clone of a skunk from the 80s. seeds were bought in BC in bag labeled skunk #3 in the early 90s. I saw them germinate. I couldn't find any info on this strain, skunk smell is incredible, very high terpene content, lemon pine and skunks ass. Very unique taste and smell, haven't come across it in any dispensary or the like in the last 20 years of looking... Cheers. Keep it greenView attachment 4448391View attachment 4448393


Are the leaves double saw tooth?


----------



## farmerjoe420 (Jan 7, 2020)

Serverchris said:


> Notice you can't find hardly any pictures of finished buds of his so called product? Matt Riot said he was carrying around a bag of bud that had tinks skunk scent rubbed on the bag so his bud would smell like RKS.


I don’t think that was blueskiesvienna aka Sativabreather. I highly doubt he will ever show his face in public. Pretty sure your talking about Cody / ITC Genetics


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 7, 2020)

farmerjoe420 said:


> I don’t think that was blueskiesvienna aka Sativabreather. I highly doubt he will ever show his face in public. Pretty sure your talking about Cody / ITC Genetics


yeah he said that about ITC at the emerald cup


----------



## brpawa (Jan 7, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Lol i guess you missed the oart where blueskuvienna is a scammer


I full agree about Blueskiesvienna being a scammer. Lots of pissed off people finding out the hard way. The guy even admitted hes never even smelled a real skunk before...


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 7, 2020)

brpawa said:


> I full agree about Blueskiesvienna being a scammer. Lots of pissed off people finding out the hard way. The guy even admitted hes never even smelled a real skunk before...


i wouldn't keep posting riot this riot that all over my IG... very unprofessional...

you end up making yourself look like a scammer keep stuff going on and on after everything is died out.. its like you can''t get over it and grow up and move on!


----------



## phantumstranga (Jan 7, 2020)

I never got to smoke it but the rks I smelled in geography class in 1998-2000(not sure what year I was in at the time, was insane. Someone had it and I made a statement before The teacher showed up and the kid gave me the eyes to shut up. I asked what it was and all he said was skunk. Closest I ever could have been to real skunk/rks. I actually still know the guy but I know he doesn't even recall the instance(went to war and came back a different person/memory loss) says it sounds like something he would. Have had or done but he doesn't get stuff like that anymore. Nobody does


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 7, 2020)

I wonder if it is as good as everyone remembers it being. I forget the member who posted about this but they were talking about how they grew out some old beans of some of the original stuff they smoked in the 60-80's and how it used to get em super ripped. But when he and his friend sat down and took a toke of the old school stuff they kind of chuckled and realized it wasn't as good as the current market variety, but it brought back a lot of nostalgia. Another thing I am curious about is if what everyone remembers RKS being is the same strain universally or if someone just got some pungent weed and called it skunk because they didnt know or it was the hot ticket like cookies is today. All in all, I think there had to be something around like RKS, but it predates me so I can't really comment on it with authority. Truthfully, Im hoping that someone either digs it out of the archives or they recreate it cause I would love to give it a try.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 7, 2020)

@Craigson for me it’s not even about the high, I’ve been smoking weed for 35 years I barely remember what not being high is like. That’s what you don’t understand because you have smoked goulash your whole life, the fact is people quit growing that shit because it smelled too strong and people got busted. Which is something else you don’t understand. All your commentary speaks to the fact that you’re a punk kid that doesn’t really know your ass from a hole in the ground and exert very little brain power to sit there on the other side of the Internet talking trash to a bunch of people that know twice as much as you think you do. Ultimately I gain nothing from putting you in your place, and you learn nothing because your mind is closed. So rather than troll a bunch of people on a thread that you don’t understand, bide your time and someday be grateful when some old-timers finally let that shit out.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 7, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Here are a few facts for ya.
> Im very open to learning. At the same time, I wont believe in unicorns either unless I see it w my own eyes.
> For now the ‘old skunk/rks’ is a myth.


Here's a better fact, I can type Chemical Valley Cannabis into a search engine, any search engine, and get zero matches.
Looks like your company is doing great, so you clearly know what you're talking about, keep it up!


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2020)

phantumstranga said:


> I never got to smoke it but the rks I smelled in geography class in 1998-2000(not sure what year I was in at the time, was insane. Someone had it and I made a statement before The teacher showed up and the kid gave me the eyes to shut up. I asked what it was and all he said was skunk. Closest I ever could have been to real skunk/rks. I actually still know the guy but I know he doesn't even recall the instance(went to war and came back a different person/memory loss) says it sounds like something he would. Have had or done but he doesn't get stuff like that anymore. Nobody does


Old school growers,who's found them?? Should be the question.


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 7, 2020)

farmerjoe420 said:


> I don’t think that was blueskiesvienna aka Sativabreather. I highly doubt he will ever show his face in public. Pretty sure your talking about Cody / ITC Genetics


Yeah I was speaking of ITC, he posts about Riot quite a bit as well.


----------



## althor (Jan 7, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I wonder if it is as good as everyone remembers it being. I forget the member who posted about this but they were talking about how they grew out some old beans of some of the original stuff they smoked in the 60-80's and how it used to get em super ripped. But when he and his friend sat down and took a toke of the old school stuff they kind of chuckled and realized it wasn't as good as the current market variety, but it brought back a lot of nostalgia. Another thing I am curious about is if what everyone remembers RKS being is the same strain universally or if someone just got some pungent weed and called it skunk because they didnt know or it was the hot ticket like cookies is today. All in all, I think there had to be something around like RKS, but it predates me so I can't really comment on it with authority. Truthfully, Im hoping that someone either digs it out of the archives or they recreate it cause I would love to give it a try.


 This is something I wonder myself. As I have said many times, back in those days, we used to get bags of shake at times, I have even had sucker leaves at times when things got really dry. So when average smoke was pretty much brown mexican bud and all of a sudden you would get fresh, American grown that was actually trimmed and manicured, even if it were just average smoke today, it would knock your socks off back then. So as far as the buzz part goes, I can give credit to it being overhyped. As far as the smell of skunk goes, there is absolutely nothing like it that I have seen today. It was absolutely 100% unmistakable and anyone who regularly smoked pot during the late 70s- mid 90s knew exactly what skunk was.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 7, 2020)

althor said:


> This is something I wonder myself. As I have said many times, back in those days, we used to get bags of shake at times, I have even had sucker leaves at times when things got really dry. So when average smoke was pretty much brown mexican bud and all of a sudden you would get fresh, American grown that was actually trimmed and manicured, even if it were just average smoke today, it would knock your socks off back then. So as far as the buzz part goes, I can give credit to it being overhyped. As far as the smell of skunk goes, there is absolutely nothing like it that I have seen today. It was absolutely 100% unmistakable and anyone who regularly smoked pot during the late 70s- mid 90s knew exactly what skunk was.


I don't buy that for a dollar!!
We used to get ounces of that stuff! Spent all I had when that came around. And it would be tasty and potent through the whole ounce or more.
Today to smoke one kind in an ounce form, and it taste excellent and be just as potent all the way. Not that easy to find.
Only thing that used to affect the potency and affects for me, was when I would smoke outside, and the temperature was 100 degrees and super high humidity.
Then it would make me a little grouchy.

But when I quit for a month nowadays and start smoking again, i can get that affect, but after a day it goes back to regular.
That and other older varieties had some serious punch, and much longer legs!!


----------



## althor (Jan 7, 2020)

kona gold said:


> I don't buy that for a dollar!!
> We used to get ounces of that stuff! Spent all I had when that came around. And it would be tasty and potent through the whole ounce or more.
> Today to smoke one kind in an ounce form, and it taste excellent and be just as potent all the way. Not that easy to find.
> Only thing that used to affect the potency and affects for me, was when I would smoke outside, and the temperature was 100 degrees and super high humidity.
> ...


 I agree with you, but I can give the argument consideration. I dont necessarily believe that to be the case, but there is no way to guarantee it. I was younger, hadnt smoked anywhere near as long or as much.. 100s of lbs later.. but to this day my favorite weed of all time is skunk. Memories or not, when I was smoking it, it kicked my ass. Like you said, from the start of the bag until the end. I smoked skunk regularly for about a 4 year stretch and it never failed to get me lit.


----------



## brpawa (Jan 8, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> i wouldn't keep posting riot this riot that all over my IG... very unprofessional...
> 
> you end up making yourself look like a scammer keep stuff going on and on after everything is died out.. its like you can''t get over it and grow up and move on!


Not sure why you quoted me above, and I havent been on IG in a long time, lmao. How am I a scammer by warning people to stay away from blueskiesvienna, so they dont waste their $$ on garbage seeds, that have a germ rate of 10-20% and no RKS traits. Its been documented on other forums about this wannabe RKS guy blueskiesvienna. Buyer beware!!


----------



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Jan 8, 2020)

I’ve got 1 seed of afghani skunk left it’s an auto I’ve been thinking of starting next!


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 8, 2020)

brpawa said:


> Not sure why you quoted me above, and I havent been on IG in a long time, lmao. How am I a scammer by warning people to stay away from blueskiesvienna, so they dont waste their $$ on garbage seeds, that have a germ rate of 10-20% and no RKS traits. Its been documented on other forums about this wannabe RKS guy blueskiesvienna. Buyer beware!!


I was talking about Blueskiesvienna.. not you  lol


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 8, 2020)

Realistically with enough money, a good botanist, MCB and chemist could resurrect it/create it with current technology we have...


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

Y’all can put your dicks away now and follow the rules


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> Y’all can put your dicks away now and follow the rules


Dammit, I literally had the perfect one for this!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2020)

Sorry Sunni! The things it takes to see you these days


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Sorry Sunni! The things it takes to see you these days


i swear im around just quiet usually got my hands full


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2020)

I’m sure, just miss the good old days!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jan 14, 2020)

johny22 said:


> Thats why i through the email address up so i could watch one of u guys buy it and grow it lol


That's why i pay attention when dudes like you post to see who takes the bait. cause you dudes never take the plunge yourselves. not that i blame you but it's sorta lame to do what you do. ijs lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 19, 2020)

I often wonder if kind bud/dog bud was actually just really good skunk bud.
Soo many of the chem crosses I've grown have hints of skunk. Even the 4 had it to a degree but faded off to lemony burnt rubber.

I have no proof and the 80s seem like a lifetime ago. I dont recall the high but I'll never ever forget that pungent odor. As I posted in the beginning of this thread, every grower worth their salt grew good skunk back then. It was all over the coast up into Canada.

Just my 4am insomnia entertaining some nostalgia. Don't mind me.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 19, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I often wonder if kind bud/dog bud was actually just really good skunk bud.
> Soo many of the chem crosses I've grown have hints of skunk. Even the 4 had it to a degree but faded off to lemony burnt rubber.
> 
> I have no proof and the 80s seem like a lifetime ago. I dont recall the high but I'll never ever forget that pungent odor. As I posted in the beginning of this thread, every grower worth their salt grew good skunk back then. It was all over the coast up into Canada.
> ...


That is a valid thought, I can see where you are coming from. The skunk that had the "roadkill" terps is from old school afghani and Colombian lines. Chem supposedly has afghani dominance as well.

I put it on my life, I had the true roadkill beans... When I got raided, all of my seeds happened to go along with it all.

I am trying like hell to get more beans from the old man and I am hoping it will go through soon. Hes been really sick and I just dont wanna bother him right now with it. I know his circle well and have worked with them back in the day. A few of them quit growing, a couple had passed away and there is only few left from that circle. Looks like I am going to have to go have a talk with someone and see what I can do.

I had it in my hands and like that.... it was gone. Skunk was not meant to be easy, in any way nor form...




*Also, I want to put this out there as it's very important. I dont wanna be known as another fraud, another fake in the "I've got the roadkill" scheme... I am not going to make any promises nor guarantees that I will be able to obtain it again. But I know that absolutely EVERYONE that is after the real skunk, deserves the real skunk and I wanna make that happen so bad... I have never known of it being anywhere in the world as of the mid 90s than right here in the Bluegrass state. But I could be wrong?

I will even offer a good amount of cash for it when I contact these guys. I am that desperate. I know 100% for a fact the old man has it, that I originally got it from. He is just so sick, has had cancer, beat that. Then a heart attack and a stroke not even 3 days away from each other this past year. Now he is bed ridden again after having another stroke a couple months ago and I just cant bring myself to ask him for it... 

Just give me time, I'll come up with it. As a matter of fact I think I have some bagseed put back somewhere (just remembered this a month or so ago) from about 8 years ago that came from several different bags of bud that I got from the old man, definitely was some skunk bud in a few of those bags, along with countless other old school afghanis and old school cuts that circulated in general around here that was keepers they grown commercially from SSSC, (old) sensi stock, etc... m9(not m39, m9 is SSSC Skunk#1), 4 way, sensi hash plant, nl x haze x skunk and countless others. 

People don't realize that there is fire here in Ky, mostly old school stuff that some would almost kill to have in there hands... We just can't advertise it, were an outlaw state and we have to keep shit on the DL.... Most of these old guys that have these cuts started way back just simply for the $, for commercial purposes and most are old men that have no clue how to even use a computer nor nothing about the latest seed companies and trending strains... Its time I get to work soon and start searching some shit out, I'm back on my feet now and I'm ready to get serious... Half of my life is already over and I haven't lived enough yet, I have not achieved the things I wanted to do in the cannabis life, I have not got to where I need to be... mostly due to sloppiness and laziness... I'm tired of that life and I have been working on changing it. I have a ton of potential, I have the ability to bring some true old school funk back to people and bring it back to life. These coveted and sought after genetics are still around, they're just not making it too far out of the county because no one cares about doing it nor do they have a reason to.

I'm gonna do my best to make 2020 one to remember, at least get a start on it.*


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 19, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> That is a valid thought, I can see where you are coming from. The skunk that had the "roadkill" terps is from old school afghani and Colombian lines. Chem supposedly has afghani dominance as well.
> 
> I put it on my life, I had the true roadkill beans... When I got raided, all of my seeds happened to go along with it all.
> 
> ...


I just got finished smoking some Skunky Va..and I’m thinking the same thing..


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 19, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> That is a valid thought, I can see where you are coming from. The skunk that had the "roadkill" terps is from old school afghani and Colombian lines. Chem supposedly has afghani dominance as well.
> 
> I put it on my life, I had the true roadkill beans... When I got raided, all of my seeds happened to go along with it all.
> 
> ...


Go for it man.. and I feel you, hard to bring yourself to ask the guy under those circumstances..Seems he cared a great deal for cannabis.. bringing Skunk back would make you definitely famous.. good or bad.. everybody wants that skunk!


----------



## Mxrider211 (Jan 19, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> All i know was if you had that Official RKS Super skunk back in the late 80's earlier 90's in Mass you wouldn't even be guessing if it at one time ever Existed ! Every One in the neighborhood knew you had that shit in your pocket or if you smoked it forget about their wasn't enough Old spice , Brut, or Stetson in your fathers bottle to cover that shit up ! Remember both sides of this argument are right we did't have all this fancy Genetic's testing company's back then. Just had the Oh shit smell's like dude been sucking on a Dead Skunks Asshole !


Dam bro I wish I could find beans for it I miss that smell n taste and also that bomb ass Christmas tree smell n tasting shit that used to come thru mass in the earlier 90s just b4 Christmas every yr!! If only I kept seeds


----------



## RichRoots (Jan 20, 2020)

My family also had the roadkill. Lost it in early 2000’s. I have a pill bottle full of old school beans & it might be in there. I just need the time & patience to pop them.


----------



## Flavorcraver (Jan 20, 2020)

I wana hear what people got to say about that roadkill bx1 ITC genetics has been showing off? Iv only seen a couple posts and coments about it... Not much good or bad said...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2020)

While I heard that they breed away from the skunky phenos, the skunk #1 Dutch passion had in 2002 was straight up skunk, no doubt. It might not have been the classic american pure skunk but it was strong enough to smell a 400w grow a block away from home. 

My buddy had a couple 1k lights going with it too since he had no neighbors close. Literally stained everything square inch of his house with skunk spray, clothes, furniture, carpet etc. Lol

I ordered that skunk from kind seeds from a high times ad. Until then everyone I knew growing bud was doing bag seed. That skunk blew those bag seeds away and we thought it was the shit... Until I ordered blueberry a few months later, lol. But that's another story.


----------



## Penivc (Jan 23, 2020)

Are this double serrated leaves reserved for RKS only, or you can find them in some other strains?
How much in percentage is that double serrated leaves, all or just some of them on one plant?
Because I found some double serrated edges on mc Critical and Im curious what is this.


----------



## Miketv (Jan 23, 2020)

Northern Lights does it for me.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 23, 2020)

Flavorcraver said:


> I wana hear what people got to say about that roadkill bx1 ITC genetics has been showing off? Iv only seen a couple posts and coments about it... Not much good or bad said...


That guy is a joke and full of shit. Most people that get scammed don’t like to admit it, so I doubt you will hear much. He probably puts up at least one completely unbelievable story on his IG per month, then comes to his senses and deletes it. Now I have never seen a post where he has claimed to have received his genetics from aliens, but that is the type of story I am talking about. Honestly having cuts shipped from another galaxy would be more logical than some of the shit this dude has posted and deleted on his IG.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 23, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> While I heard that they breed away from the skunky phenos, the skunk #1 Dutch passion had in 2002 was straight up skunk, no doubt. It might not have been the classic american pure skunk but it was strong enough to smell a 400w grow a block away from home.
> 
> My buddy had a couple 1k lights going with it too since he had no neighbors close. Literally stained everything square inch of his house with skunk spray, clothes, furniture, carpet etc. Lol
> 
> I ordered that skunk from kind seeds from a high times ad. Until then everyone I knew growing bud was doing bag seed. That skunk blew those bag seeds away and we thought it was the shit... Until I ordered blueberry a few months later, lol. But that's another story.


For real though, what was the in-line fan, and carbon filter game like in 2002. Take away my carbon filters and i’m smelling up more than a block with fruity/cookie genetics.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 23, 2020)

I heard that AKBB has some genetics in the freezer since the 80's; so I think I am going to dig through his Skunk / Super Skunk strains to see if anything pops up. It might not be THE RKS, but it might be close and thats a good point to start working from I think.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 23, 2020)

Penivc said:


> Are this double serrated leaves reserved for RKS only, or you can find them in some other strains?
> How much in percentage is that double serrated leaves, all or just some of them on one plant?
> Because I found some double serrated edges on mc Critical and Im curious what is this.


No, other strains have this. My three screaming eagle pheno’s from dominion all Have double serrated fan leaves. The genetic backround of screaming eagle is mostly g13. There is no skunk listed, but I am unsure of the genetic background of the parent....G13 is the only thing I remember. One thing I can tell you is all three pheno’s have double serrated leaves, and all smell like sweet lemonade. One does have a bit of garlic armpit funk mixed with the lemon. This one also has bigger leavesvwith more double serrations, so maybe something is there with the theory.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 23, 2020)

Penivc said:


> Are this double serrated leaves reserved for RKS only, or you can find them in some other strains?
> How much in percentage is that double serrated leaves, all or just some of them on one plant?
> Because I found some double serrated edges on mc Critical and Im curious what is this.


It can happen to any strain but you wont see it much in modern stuff


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 23, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Take away my carbon filters and i’m smelling up more than a block with fruity/cookie genetics.


100%


----------



## RichRoots (Jan 23, 2020)

I’ve had double serrated leaves on a Turkish Landrace strain.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 24, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I heard that AKBB has some genetics in the freezer since the 80's; so I think I am going to dig through his Skunk / Super Skunk strains to see if anything pops up. It might not be THE RKS, but it might be close and thats a good point to start working from I think.


keep us posted please! I need someone to run them first so my wife doesn't make me kill them if they stink through my 2 layes of filters. I have his blueberry x super skunk



RichRoots said:


> I’ve had double serrated leaves on a Turkish Landrace strain.


How is this strain? Haven't heard of many Turkish genetics floating around. Is it wide-leaf afghani style or super sativa?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 24, 2020)

Will be planting a few AKBB Skunks as well in the coming weeks, will report if there is any stank to be found


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 24, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Will be planting a few AKBB Skunks as well in the coming weeks, will report if there is any stank to be found


Regardless, should be potent. Thx


----------



## RichRoots (Jan 24, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> keep us posted please! I need someone to run them first so my wife doesn't make me kill them if they stink through my 2 layes of filters. I have his blueberry x super skunk
> 
> 
> How is this strain? Haven't heard of many Turkish genetics floating around. Is it wide-leaf afghani style or super sativa?


It was pretty good. One pheno I loved but lost was really good. It was like orange peels & concrete dust at a gas station parking lot. Big yielders.


----------



## roderpertusadamant (Jan 29, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Lol its all good.
> 
> my theory still stands till this day.
> 
> ...



I watched these RKS beans pop in the early 90s as an observer.. got a cut from a 3rd generation clone.. it is a true RKS.. no sweet, smells like a skunks asshole in full flower. 200%stretch in flower, medium sized rock hard buds.. extremely sticky, very Hardy with high disease and pest resistance.. would say 80% Indica dominant. Haven't come across another terp profile like it.. will have it tested Soon...


----------



## roderpertusadamant (Jan 29, 2020)

too larry said:


> Are the leaves double saw tooth?


No, they are indica in shape with large teeth. I have seen vanilla kush from Barney's with double saw.. and a Mongolian as well as critical and blue dream with double tooth.. usually on leaves with 7 or more leaflets and allowed to mature size.. my thoughts are it's a kush trait.. I've never seen an Afghani or Columbian gold or Acapulco gold with double teeth.


----------



## MedMonkey (Feb 6, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Lol its all good.
> 
> my theory still stands till this day.
> 
> ...



No... whatever "RKS" really was... smelled like someone ran over a skunk and threw it in your face. You could not hide the smell, and I've never found anything like it since the early 90s. Perhaps some people here have never smelled an actual skunk? One that's been run over by a vehicle? There's no mistaking that for anything else, except this weed

One other possible theory... actual skunks were spraying on the weed


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 7, 2020)

Have a GPS Black Banana Cookies goin that reeks of rotten carcass since late veg.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 7, 2020)

Mmmmmm


Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Have a GPS Black Banana Cookies goin that reeks of rotten carcass since late veg.


Noyce!


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 7, 2020)

Hell, if I ever found the RKS, Id make as many fuckin seeds as I could and just give em away. Watch the internet explode.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 7, 2020)

how old are you guys?? i doubt you tried real skunk. rks isnt a theory, it was real stuff. i had it


Craigson said:


> Lol its all good.
> 
> my theory still stands till this day.
> 
> ...


how old are you guys?? i doubt you ever tried real skunk. rks isnt a theory, it was real stuff. i had it


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> how old are you guys?? i doubt you tried real skunk. rks isnt a theory, it was real stuff. i had it
> 
> how old are you guys?? i doubt you ever tried real skunk. rks isnt a theory, it was real stuff. i had it


I'm 59, and I never grew or smoked RKS . My friend's dad did have a strain he called Cat Shit. And that was exactly what it smelled like. There is no way you could grow it indoors.

In the 70's and early 80's here in the sticks of NW Florida we called anything that was musky smelling Skunk. Just like all stocky, wide leaf strains were called Afghani. Mid to late 80's we started to get real strains.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 8, 2020)

I’m 46, I started smoking in junior high in the mid 80s. There were named south and Central American strains like panama red, Colombian gold, Santa Marta gold, etc. as well as skunk and Hawaiian strains like Kona gold or Maui wowie. I suppose it’s who you knew. I know all these were available before I started smoking as my connections came from my dad, those fuckers had been in the game since before I was born!


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Feb 8, 2020)

Early 90s my slow p itch softball team was in the bar after doubleheader. Place was full of stinking sweaty dudes and since it was 92? Over half of them were smoking cigs as were most of the women plus it was stank with deep fried food grease smell. It was a hole. Anyway My buddy came in with a quarter of weed in his pocket and the place suddenly reaked like skunk. Everybody was looking around like WTF ? It was crazy. We took off to burn one and when he pulled it out it was double zip lock bagged even. I believe that was the the RKS. No name so I'm Just guessing. I've checked out bud from all over and all kinds but that was pungent like nothing I've ever experienced. It was something I'll never forget.


----------



## Kndreyn (Feb 8, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Early 90s my slow p itch softball team was in the bar after doubleheader. Place was full of stinking sweaty dudes and since it was 92? Over half of them were smoking cigs as were most of the women plus it was stank with deep fried food grease smell. It was a hole. Anyway My buddy came in with a quarter of weed in his pocket and the place suddenly reaked like skunk. Everybody was looking around like WTF ? It was crazy. We took off to burn one and when he pulled it out it was double zip lock bagged even. I believe that was the the RKS. No name so I'm Just guessing. I've checked out bud from all over and all kinds but that was pungent like nothing I've ever experienced. It was something I'll never forget.


Back around 2000 or 2001 I bought some Paradise seeds Sensi Star and it was exactly as you describe here. There was no way I could keep it going. It just reeked too much. I wish now I'd found a way to keep it though. It would make your eyes water.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 9, 2020)

I had an RKS afghani dom plant back in VA in 99 - 04ish. My guess it was a super skunk cross. epic/stinky weed. 1st time I tried it my roommate brought some into our dorm room and I thought we were going to jail. My roomate took it to my buddy's apt. a block or so away and kept it there instead of inside the dorms. Must not have had a jar yet. Dead Skunk potent AF shit


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

Grew duke diamond's seeds. All smells like SKunk#1 and cheese. Definitely not roadkill. Not even close.

Saw ITC genetics roadkill at Indo Expo in denver. Definitely not roadkill either. The hunt goes on and the amount of scammers trying to capitalize keeps increasing.


----------



## conor c (Feb 9, 2020)

Other night i did see la mota seeds has a old school skunk 2.0 strain it is indica dominant but i cant find any reports or anything from people who grew it out so could just be fruity sweet skunk unfortunately been too long since i seen anything roadkill i dont suppose anyone here tried this strain ?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 9, 2020)

Simply2complex is trying to rework the skunk line using some Afghan, and the dude definitely is legit. He hasn’t released any yet, because he wants to make sure when he releases them they’ll be stable enough to have that real RKS funk. He is giving out some freebies that are crosses of his skunk stud with his regular sunset sherbet seeds. If you want straight up skunk, then I’d wait a couple months until he’s finished working the line. He puts a lot of passion into his work, so I’m sure once he locks it down some real skunky pheno’s and not that sweet bullshit are definitely to be found.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m 46, I started smoking in junior high in the mid 80s. There were named south and Central American strains like panama red, Colombian gold, Santa Marta gold, etc. as well as skunk and Hawaiian strains like Kona gold or Maui wowie. I suppose it’s who you knew. I know all these were available before I started smoking as my connections came from my dad, those fuckers had been in the game since before I was born!


im also 46. in the late 80s my dad and his buddies had skunk 1 and some columbian. it was the stinkiest skunk smell ive ever seen. they lost the stash of seeds they had, it was hard to deal with the smell law wise lol. they searched later for skunk 1 but only found sweet crap...


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Simply2complex is trying to rework the skunk line using some Afghan, and the dude definitely is legit. He hasn’t released any yet, because he wants to make sure when he releases them they’ll be stable enough to have that real RKS funk. He is giving out some freebies that are crosses of his skunk stud with his regular sunset sherbet seeds. If you want straight up skunk, then I’d wait a couple months until he’s finished working the line. He puts a lot of passion into his work, so I’m sure once he locks it down some real skunky pheno’s and not that sweet bullshit are definitely to be found.


I'll be sure to get some when available and report. I have my doubts though.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 10, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> Early 90s my slow p itch softball team was in the bar after doubleheader. Place was full of stinking sweaty dudes and since it was 92? Over half of them were smoking cigs as were most of the women plus it was stank with deep fried food grease smell. It was a hole. Anyway My buddy came in with a quarter of weed in his pocket and the place suddenly reaked like skunk. Everybody was looking around like WTF ? It was crazy. We took off to burn one and when he pulled it out it was double zip lock bagged even. I believe that was the the RKS. No name so I'm Just guessing. I've checked out bud from all over and all kinds but that was pungent like nothing I've ever experienced. It was something I'll never forget.


Probably because the weed was getting hot and terps were breaking down.


----------



## Robar (Feb 10, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Grew duke diamond's seeds. All smells like SKunk#1 and cheese. Definitely not roadkill. Not even close.
> 
> Saw ITC genetics roadkill at Indo Expo in denver. Definitely not roadkill either. The hunt goes on and the amount of scammers trying to capitalize keeps increasing.


Which of Dukes strains did you try? I have some of his seeds - both Hoodoo & Dominion G, but haven't popped them yet.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 10, 2020)

Robar said:


> Which of Dukes strains did you try? I have some of his seeds - both Hoodoo & Dominion G, but haven't popped them yet.


Dominion Skunk, Schwayze, Capital G, Granny Skunk, Polecat


----------



## Robar (Feb 10, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Dominion Skunk, Schwayze, Capital G, Granny Skunk, Polecat


That's a bummer. I had some high Hope's for his beans.


----------



## RichRoots (Feb 10, 2020)

Duke has dank just not RKS. Top Dawg seeds said his Local Skunk is close. Dominion Skunk is very good. I don’t think you’ll be disappointed.


----------



## T macc (Feb 10, 2020)

Robar said:


> That's a bummer. I had some high Hope's for his beans.





RichRoots said:


> Duke has dank just not RKS. Top Dawg seeds said his Local Skunk is close. Dominion Skunk is very good. I don’t think you’ll be disappointed.


I wouldn't necessarily buy with the intent with anything being RKS. It's an almost nonexistent pheno of a strain. There's a good review of Riots RKS tho, if you're willing to pay 500 to test them


----------



## MedMonkey (Feb 11, 2020)

T macc said:


> There's a good review of Riots RKS tho, if you're willing to pay 500 to test them


Is that serious? $500 to test them? Those guys need to be slapped with a dead skunk. Hell they need to be forced to lick one and then be slapped with it and then have to eat the thing! I'll give them $500 to fk off lol


----------



## T macc (Feb 11, 2020)

MedMonkey said:


> Is that serious? $500 to test them? Those guys need to be slapped with a dead skunk. Hell they need to be forced to lick one and then be slapped with it and then have to eat the thing! I'll give them $500 to fk off lol


Lol well, to test your luck. It's 500 for 6 fem seeds. His site says 1 time making these seeds, but he's sold out and came back with more. I think he says that to get attention to it. Idk. He gets a lot of hate. Back when I was ballin, I grabbed a pack after reading a review. Going to finally pop them this week or next week. Fingers crossed. If not RKS, no worries. I have like 50 packs of seeds I may never get to


----------



## Robar (Feb 11, 2020)

T macc said:


> Lol well, to test your luck. It's 500 for 6 fem seeds. His site says 1 time making these seeds, but he's sold out and came back with more. I think he says that to get attention to it. Idk. He gets a lot of hate. Back when I was ballin, I grabbed a pack after reading a review. Going to finally pop them this week or next week. Fingers crossed. If not RKS, no worries. I have like 50 packs of seeds I may never get to


I can't go 500 bones on 6 pack lol. However I hear you about seeds you may never get too
I'm in my 50s and have enough seeds now that I will never get through every pack and let's not forget the stuff I make chucking pollen. I have fond memories of the skunks from the 80s and early 90s but dont really expect to every see them again, but it would be nice.


----------



## T macc (Feb 11, 2020)

Robar said:


> I can't go 500 bones on 6 pack lol. However I hear you about seeds you may never get too
> I'm in my 50s and have enough seeds now that I will never get through every pack and let's not forget the stuff I make chucking pollen. I have fond memories of the skunks from the 80s and early 90s but dont really expect to every see them again, but it would be nice.


Chucking is really the reason I'll never get to run a lot of packs. I have a big pollen chuck coming up for harvest. I want to focus on 3 strains for a couple years. A hashplant, a chem dawg, and a hazy sativa. 
Unfortunately I've never tried roadkill. Would really love to. Ever since I was a kid my mom would always say "whoo! You smell that?" Lol I'm trying to find the no-name smoke I used to have when I was a teen. Are you running any of your chucks?


----------



## Robar (Feb 11, 2020)

T macc said:


> Chucking is really the reason I'll never get to run a lot of packs. I have a big pollen chuck coming up for harvest. I want to focus on 3 strains for a couple years. A hashplant, a chem dawg, and a hazy sativa.
> Unfortunately I've never tried roadkill. Would really love to. Ever since I was a kid my mom would always say "whoo! You smell that?" Lol I'm trying to find the no-name smoke I used to have when I was a teen. Are you running any of your chucks?


At the moment no but have been enjoying one who's mom was a herm bag seed that seems kinda close to its landrace origins. I think it has enough thai in it to say so but has enough indica to finish outside in michigan. Anyway I been growing her for a couple years both in and out. I crossed her to a black cherry soda and the results were good upbeat smoke that leaves you a bit dreamy at the end. Also just hit same mom with 2 bodhi twin flame males that are different phenos. Seeds are just starting to darken. Those will get a shot outdoors this summer.

Edited for clarification.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 11, 2020)

When I was a kid my grandpa would say “they’re chasin’ them skunks again” when he smelled herb burning. The irony of that comment these days lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 11, 2020)

What do you guys make of theses leaves.....what do you think they smell like?


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 11, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> What do you guys make of theses leaves.....what do you think they smell like?


double serrated leafs isnt a rks or skunk thing only. About any strain can have them


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 11, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Back around 2000 or 2001 I bought some Paradise seeds Sensi Star and it was exactly as you describe here. There was no way I could keep it going. It just reeked too much. I wish now I'd found a way to keep it though. It would make your eyes water.


I also had that wonderful cultivar,she was short,squat,dark green,spider mite resistant plant that had an unmistakable skunk nose,buds were rock hard and did not mix well with alcohol..


----------



## BBAeroponics (Feb 11, 2020)

Got my hands on some supposed 30 year old skunk beans. Got some in soil and some low pressure Aero my first grow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 12, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> double serrated leafs isnt a rks or skunk thing only. About any strain can have them


That was pretty much my point. The double serrated thing always seems to come up in these threads. The genetics in my pic are all g13, with no skunk smell what so ever. All lemon and citrus.


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 13, 2020)

Welp i took one for the team boys. I got a pack of the Skunk S-Line 2 from Blueskiesvienna that is supposed to be eye watering skunk funk. If it not legit which its probably not lmao will make my money back selling an ounce of it so whatever. Will be a few month before i can run them tho..


----------



## mindriot (Feb 13, 2020)

Strayfox might have something, he made an Instagram post a few months ago about RKS he found:



> I posted this on a forum a few months back. Is it a true RKS, I don’t have a clue. All I know is it’s pure skunk funk to the max and I’m excited to share. This line comes from an old dairy farmer in northern Michigan and he’s had it since the mid-80s. This pheno is not garlic, coffee, onions, sweet skunk, kinda skunk, not sterling green or BO skunk. It’s straight skunk spray to the face.
> 
> As for the male that I’m using, he’s out of the same line, but he’s a little testy with hybrids and chems. Not sure if I’ll keep him around for the next program.
> No time frame, but I do plan on reversing this stinky girl and making an exact replica to share with everyone. Once this line is ready, we’ll let the community decide if the skunk should be let out of the bag.. Hope this clears up a few questions on this this new skunk.


guess we'll have to wait and see but it sounds promising


----------



## too larry (Feb 13, 2020)

One of my IG friends got a cut of Skunk about a year back. He had to agree not to make seeds or give away cuttings in order to get it. He hasn't talked about it, so I'm guessing the stink was not RKS level stink.

Of my stuff, I did a seed test awhile back with (Shit x Shit/skunk) X (Skunk x Shit/skunk). Only 2 of 6 sprouted, and 1 of those didn't grow. Assuming it is a female, and deer, grasshoppers, cold weather, etc, etc, don't kill it, I'll check back in with a stink report in the spring.


----------



## Maximusmin (Feb 13, 2020)

I have some so called road kill skunk beans from Old School Breeders Association.
I cracked 1 for test and a bonsai mom, she has been topped twice so soon I will be taking 4 clones.

has anyone tried these I hope it’s the real deal but we all know it’s probably not.


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 13, 2020)

Maximusmin said:


> has anyone tried these I hope it’s the real deal but we all know it’s probably not.


Probably not.

But does it stink?


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 16, 2020)

Maximusmin said:


> I have some so called road kill skunk beans from Old School Breeders Association.
> I cracked 1 for test and a bonsai mom, she has been topped twice so soon I will be taking 4 clones.
> 
> has anyone tried these I hope it’s the real deal but we all know it’s probably not.


Not RKS. They got me too, so don’t feel bad. On the bright, makes large colas, yields well, but fruity/sweet.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 17, 2020)

In my own little bubble of things, exodus cheese and blue cheese which may be related to that, not sure, stink as high hell, if you look into what made them you will find your gem...


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 17, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> In my own little bubble of things, exodus cheese and blue cheese which may be related to that, not sure, stink as high hell, if you look into what made them you will find your gem...


Skunk #1 used to have a closer connection to the stank, I ran one around 2008 that stank hard core but it was a sweet skunk in the end. I feel like I wished I had worked that plant as the connection was definitely there.


----------



## Robar (Feb 17, 2020)

Has anyone tried Mr. Nice's Shit? That is suposed to be a worked affy leaning sk1 x sk1
I have thought about ordering that and trying it out at some point. I have a couple packs of critical skunk that I want to pop this year.

Okay I see I missed Too Larry's post above from thursday. Good Luck!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 17, 2020)

Neville used to say something about crossing and taking an F2 to uncover the stank, I think it’s posted which strains here even. Ortega/devil maybe.


----------



## getogrow (Feb 17, 2020)

i found it but shes getting old. I got a pheno of kandy kush about 12 years ago ish. The pheno is getting old but she is still full blowd skunk ....real road kill .....before they bred the smell out. I got a hogsbreath too , but that one was for sure bred to not be as stinky. "same fire skunk , just mellowed way down"


----------



## Robar (Feb 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Neville used to say something about crossing and taking an F2 to uncover the stank, I think it’s posted which strains here even. Ortega/devil maybe.


I think nordle was a worked super skunk and may be a nice place to start. I dont remember devil but I think ortega is nl1xnl5 but that is old memory stuff so should be fact checked.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 17, 2020)

My bad it wAs ash and nordle


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Feb 17, 2020)

I had a Black Widow Skunk cross man years back ...smelt like fat sweaty lesbian armpits and cat litter tray ...the smell turned my stomach worse than Buddhas Blue Cheese strain.. But it had a chemical lemon and smouldered piney taste..and the high was soaring...i dont remember getting couch lock with it.. But I have smoked a hell of a lot since then ...lol FS


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2020)

FADING-SILHOUETTE said:


> I had a Black Widow Skunk cross man years back ...smelt like fat sweaty lesbian armpits and cat litter tray ...the smell turned my stomach worse than Buddhas Blue Cheese strain.. But it had a chemical lemon and smouldered piney taste..and the high was soaring...i dont remember getting couch lock with it.. But I have smoked a hell of a lot since then ...lol FS


Most smells come from past experiences..... so do tell about the "Craig's list" date you went on.....

Lol


----------



## Robar (Feb 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> My bad it wAs ash and nordle


Now that I've read it, it does kinda make sense. Not that I was thinking those two strains but just the part about crossing two strains that have skunk components in them and look at the f2's. The recombination of true skunks in theory should cough up an RKS. Then again if it was that simple we'd already have it but it does make me think about combos using the strains I already have.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 17, 2020)

Both Nevil and DJ Short said both of their dead skunk plants were afghani. Nevil's was Afghani T (I think) and DJ just called his an afghani.


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 17, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Both Nevil and DJ Short said both of their dead skunk plants were afghani. Nevil's was Afghani T (I think) and DJ just called his an afghani.


100% from a bunch ive read online that seems to be where it comes out of but other strains can be rotten/dead/piss to


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

genuity said:


> Most smells come from past experiences..... so do tell about the "Craig's list" date you went on.....
> 
> Lol


lol, All my fat lesbian friends smell just like everyone else.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2020)

Robar said:


> Has anyone tried Mr. Nice's Shit? That is suposed to be a worked affy leaning sk1 x sk1
> I have thought about ordering that and trying it out at some point. I have a couple packs of critical skunk that I want to pop this year.
> 
> Okay I see I missed Too Larry's post above from thursday. Good Luck!


My little seed test (Shit x Shit/skunk) X (Skunk x Shit/skunk) has leaves about as wide as they are long. Easty made the original crosses using old seeds, so hoping they were from before the stank was bred out of them. I have five of the shit/skunk crossed strains, but so far they are more musk than stink. I've made lots of crosses with them, but this was my first to cross back to Shunk.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 17, 2020)

lobinnai868 said:


> once come in experience of such from the site https://www.greenhempandthcshop.com which is good for cannabis information


Nobody here cares troll.


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 17, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Strayfox might have something, he made an Instagram post a few months ago about RKS he found:
> 
> 
> 
> guess we'll have to wait and see but it sounds promising


That's cool. The Northern Mi. Roadkill is something I'm familiar with smoking from WAY back and it was pure funkyskunky roadkill it's NOT the same Skunk that was being sold on the West coast at the same time though. (I've got family in both places and lived back and forth between Northern Mi. and Central Ca. all my life) Late 70's early 80's Santa Cruz / Scott's Valley skunk was just as LOUD and smelling pure like pure skunkass but not the same taste, instead it was a little sweet. The Mi. weed wasn't as bright green or as fluffy popcorn bud style as the Ca skunk either. Mi, stuff was a darker green and a kinda chuncky and tasted like it smelled, lol. 

And I don't think that either one came from SK1 because I've played with sk1 a ton and never gotten any crosses from it that ever had that pureskunkfunk. I played around with "Peacemaker" too if anyone remembers that strain, that might have been a little closer if you could find one that actually smelled, the taste was for sure old school. Superskunk was a nice big producer but not roadkill. I might have to try the Mi one to see if it's anything like back in the day, don't know if I could accurately remember this many years later but who knows it might kick in a brain cell or two and bring back a memory. 

Sad thing is I probably wouldn't recognize it if it hit me in the face because half the memories from back then are a little bit suspect and I know my taste buds ain't the same nor are my expectations of what's loud and flavorful. All that old school stuff was actually kind of bland if it was put up against some of today's super strong flavors and smells. We might be looking for something that didn't exist in quite the way we remember. Stronger than average smelling buds back then wouldn't be that smelly today, they would just be average, even though they would still stand out in our memories as the smelliest around from back then.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 18, 2020)

Nah, I don’t feel like my senses have depleted that badly. I can recall the taste of rubber bands or similar on my taste buds for hours after toking old rks. I’ll never forget the first time tasting chemdog/dogbud in telluride at the dead, ya I’m sorry bud but I just have a more vivid experience in life than that.


----------



## Mistic420 (Feb 26, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I live on the u.s. Canadian border, and about three times a year roadkill skunk shows up. No sweetness at all. Canadians got it somewhere.


It’s called R2 clone only in shediac canada


----------



## Maximusmin (Feb 29, 2020)

There is another forum I won’t mention.
the originator of skunk #1 I believe his handle is Sam the skunk man or skunk man Sam.
he is claiming that any skunk out of Europe will not have any road kill in it he said he had breed toward the sweet side.
he also goes on about the dea busting some west coast growing group and when he bailed to Canada then onto Europe he only took his sweet side.

i grew up on the Masson Dixon on the east coast and we would get it but I kinda think I heard “it’s been a long time“ it was coming out of the mountains along Virginia, Kentucky, Tennessee range. I just remember the local bikers bringing it in.

i think I’ll know it when I smell it again it was the baddest bud of my high school days.


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 29, 2020)

Maximusmin said:


> it was coming out of the mountains along Virginia, Kentucky, Tennessee range.


im in this area and you don't see it much anymore, only time you see it is from some very old head and most of them anymore are growing all this modern stuff.. heck you can still even get some mexican brick weed from time to time and some of it is still nice and dark green instead of nasty brown. smells like its been sitting in someone Attic forever but still has a good high. lol

heck i was out driving a while ago and smell a dead skunk and ole boy it was ripe too on the road and it smelled just like some GG#4 i had about a year ago that came from out west in legal state.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 29, 2020)

Maximusmin said:


> There is another forum I won’t mention.
> the originator of skunk #1 I believe his handle is Sam the skunk man or skunk man Sam.
> he is claiming that any skunk out of Europe will not have any road kill in it he said he had breed toward the sweet side.
> he also goes on about the dea busting some west coast growing group and when he bailed to Canada then onto Europe he only took his sweet side.
> ...


I lived in VA and NC and also smoked herb from WV and KY. I had the RKS out in those mountains.


----------



## Superbad421 (Mar 2, 2020)

I've heard it's around southern Ontario if so and anyone knows of this pls msg me would love to get a few cuts or seeds..


----------



## T macc (Mar 2, 2020)

Superbad421 said:


> I've heard it's around southern Ontario if so and anyone knows of this pls msg me would love to get a few cuts or seeds..


I've heard of R2 that's supposed to be skunk. Not sure if it's a particular clone or not. 

This site has crosses. No experience with R2









Home - Getaway Mountain Seed


Strains & Seeds Our Mission Getaway Mountain Seed is a breeder and directcannabis / hemp seed company owned and operated by the breeder. Getaway Mountain Seed specializes in producing cannabis / hemp seeds that are resistant and fast finishing, early strains for outside. Being located on the...




getawaymountainseed.com


----------



## Superbad421 (Mar 2, 2020)

T macc said:


> I've heard of R2 that's supposed to be skunk. Not sure if it's a particular clone or not.
> 
> This site has crosses. No experience with R2
> 
> ...


Only sends to the us not Canada


----------



## T macc (Mar 2, 2020)

Superbad421 said:


> Only sends to the us not Canada


Ah ok. But do a search for R2. I dont know who else sells it. The strain is in Canada tho


----------



## Mistic420 (Mar 3, 2020)

T macc said:


> Ah ok. But do a search for R2. I dont know who else sells it. The strain is in[/QUOTE.
> 
> R2 is clone is clone only can b found in shediac New Brunswick only other place I’ve personally seen it was Lafayette New Orleans and they were calling it road kill skunk by far the most potent buds I’ve ever smoked I was busted in 2012 and the pigs sent a Nug to b tested and came back at 33% thc and had highcbd as well but I wasn’t paying much attention to that at the time. Lots more info on the strain hit me up if y’all interested!


----------



## T macc (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks. I didn't realise you mentioned R2 earlier lol


----------



## ganon blaze (Mar 6, 2020)

MedMonkey said:


> No... whatever "RKS" really was... smelled like someone ran over a skunk and threw it in your face. You could not hide the smell, and I've never found anything like it since the early 90s. Perhaps some people here have never smelled an actual skunk? One that's been run over by a vehicle? There's no mistaking that for anything else, except this weed
> 
> One other possible theory... actual skunks were spraying on the weed


lol i did have a skunk spray my bag of trim leaves i put outside in summer. the closest i smelled to rks is shoreline but it has a sweet flavor super skunk smell though.


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 14, 2020)

Well Said!


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 14, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Well Said!


 Sounds right to me. I know I worked with SK#1 for a long time and never got road-kill. But I never got it with haze or AK47 either, a little with the northern lights but not that overpowering. 

He did remind me of a stinky old Afghan line, it was just called "orange bud" back in the day, it had tons of orange pistils which was why they called it orange bud. That stuff stunk bad, this would have been a late 80's NY strain although who knows how long it had been around before that or what other people were calling it. I grew it a couple times, super fat leaves, no branches, not a super big producer, but stinky/funky and kinda pretty when cured and trimmed right. 

Yeah he sounds right to me, It's probably in that old Afghanistan stuff, it's just recessive enough that it doesn't express itself that often.


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 14, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Sounds right to me. I know I worked with SK#1 for a long time and never got road-kill. But I never got it with haze or AK47 either, a little with the northern lights but not that overpowering.
> 
> He did remind me of a stinky old Afghan line, it was just called "orange bud" back in the day, it had tons of orange pistils which was why they called it orange bud. That stuff stunk bad, this would have been a late 80's NY strain although who knows how long it had been around before that or what other people were calling it. I grew it a couple times, super fat leaves, no branches, not a super big producer, but stinky/funky and kinda pretty when cured and trimmed right.
> 
> Yeah he sounds right to me, It's probably in that old Afghanistan stuff, it's just recessive enough that it doesn't express itself that often.


For sure, I have grew some afghans with catpiss (ammonia), burnt rubber and some skunk, but each plant did seem different as one smell would over power the other.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 14, 2020)

sorry buddy but the skunk 1 we had around 88 smelled just like the real animal, not ammonia or garlic or cheese. and all the seeds we made were the same. no real different phenos from them. why do you think they called it skunk?? come on!!


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 14, 2020)

also the afghanis we had were short runty bushes. good stuff though. and the skunk 1s were as tall as us.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 14, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> sorry buddy but the skunk 1 we had around 88 smelled just like the real animal, not ammonia or garlic or cheese. and all the seeds we made were the same. no real different phenos from them. why do you think they called it skunk?? come on!!


Wouldn't doubt it. My guess is back then the skunk smell came from the ghani in the Skunk 1 (Afghani, Mexican Acapulco Gold and Columbian Gold). DJ short says his afghan in the original blueberry was skunky. Nevil said the RKS came from Afghan T. Problem is the old skunky afghans aren't around much anymore


----------



## Maximusmin (Mar 15, 2020)

Ok, so where can I get some of these old afghani seeds to start looking for it?


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 15, 2020)

1983


----------



## kona gold (Mar 15, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> 1983


Now that's hilarious!!


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 15, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> also the afghanis we had were short runty bushes. good stuff though. and the skunk 1s were as tall as us.





Maximusmin said:


> Ok, so where can I get some of these old afghani seeds to start looking for it?


The real seed company or afghan selection. You will have to pheno hunt for it


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 15, 2020)

i always thought the skunky came from the columbian because the afghanis we had no similarities at all to the skunk 1. sweet as hell to skunk not at all sweet, and the height and structure were closer to the columbian.


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 15, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> i always thought the skunky came from the columbian because the afghanis we had no similarities at all to the skunk 1. sweet as hell to skunk not at all sweet, and the height and structure were closer to the columbian.


any plant can have it if you did pheno hunting in lines that are known to have it. like you can find cat piss ammonia in afghani and hazes and other strains aswell and other flavor likes pineapple, mango, blueberry etc


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 15, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> any plant can have it if you did pheno hunting in lines that are known to have it. like you can find cat piss ammonia in afghani and hazes and other strains aswell and other flavor likes pineapple, mango, blueberry etc


maybe in todays genetics. the real skunk in the 80s wasnt a hidden pheno. we had bags of seeds and there were no different phenos in there. all skunk! taste and smell


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 15, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> i always thought the skunky came from the columbian because the afghanis we had no similarities at all to the skunk 1. sweet as hell to skunk not at all sweet, and the height and structure were closer to the columbian.


I only smoked Colombian back in the day a few times although I smoked a LOT of it; not because it was that good but because it was a seedy mess and sold for dirt cheep. I smoked a lot of Panamanian weed too, that was when I was down there, although I had my hands on QP's of Columbian once in the states too. I'm trying really hard to remember if it tasted like skunk or not, but nothing is standing out really. I'm not saying nothing down there was skunk, Obviously I didn't come close to sampling everything. And here in the states, holy fuck have I smoked a ton of tex mex, or even tons of really nice looking fresh Mexican weed that looked and smelled almost good enough to compete with some of the stuff coming out of humbolt, it just wasn't as dense or all that frosty. The Humbolt/Santa Cruz skunk was more in your face Skunky smelling than anything I've ever gotten from South of the Border and than includes Central American weed. 

Of all the weed that I've dragged home over the years that was the one that my wife commented on as being one that stunk up the house the worst just by being in the house. (been married over 30 years and with her a while before that) Before I met my wife the East Coast Roadkill was around and it Stunk like a DeadAss Skunk and tasted like one too. The West Coast skunk Stunk like a mo fo, but was sweet when you smoked it. 

I've smoked and grown the SK #1 in various versions and never would I call that RoadKill. Skunk sure, but not roadkill, it was a different smell and flavor. And again I'm not saying it's not in there too, just that I have never seen what I would personally call Roadkill in the SK #1. But, It's completely possible that what I think of as Roadkill is something else. Early to mid 80's East Coast Roadkill was skunk ass flavor and skunk ass smell, that's what I think of when I say RoadKill and sadly I do not know the origin of any of that old weed, it was everywhere when I left Michigan for California, I wasn't back to Michigan for a few years and it was just gone after that and I never saw it again.

It's a cool mystery anyway and I hope somebody finds the real deal and brings it back to life. I think this guy is right though. It's probably in the Afghani or Kush line maybe, cheese I can believe because that's the one that gets closest to me in flavor at times. It's also possible the Skunk you are looking for is completely different than the one I rememeber, who knows. My taste buds aren't the best and I was stoned a lot back then. lol


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 15, 2020)

Maybe it's in here. These are old enough. Purple Indica x Sk #1 and Indica x Sativa. (the indica was some kind of Kush the Sativa was probably panamanian. LOL These won't start they are way too old, I've got some marked SK #1 that were something like F10 or something along with who knows how many others. Same thing though, too old and not taken care of, nothing but a souvenir now. If I had ever thought that people would want these old genetics I would have taken much better care of them.


----------



## T macc (Mar 15, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Maybe it's in here. These are old enough. Purple Indica x Sk #1 and Indica x Sativa. (the indica was some kind of Kush the Sativa was probably panamanian. LOL These won't start they are way too old, I've got some marked SK #1 that were something like F10 or something along with who knows how many others. Same thing though, too old and not taken care of, nothing but a souvenir now. If I had ever thought that people would want these old genetics I would have taken much better care of them.
> 
> View attachment 4505269View attachment 4505271


You should try to germinate a lot. May not be a good ratio of viable seeds, but worth a try


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 15, 2020)

T macc said:


> You should try to germinate a lot. May not be a good ratio of viable seeds, but worth a try


 Thanks for the suggestion but I've tried all kinds of things to get them back to life. Oxygenated water, hydrogen peroxide and like you said, just try a shit ton of them in different ways. I had jars full of feminized ones too. Well "feminized" or should I say had a durban poison that liked to toss nanners back then. Most of them are regs though. 

The thing though is that most of these old lines of mine were worked into newer lines so they actually are still around inside the stuff I grow now but what's left of SK #1 in a plant that's been crossed and re-crossed with for that long? When I first started running these I only had access to a few really good strains and crossed and re-crossed them a lot, then one by one I added new strains when I had a chance. I found that if I wasn't adding new genetics into the mix every so often I'd find my potency dropping, losing vigor, etc. Probably a lot of that was just sloppy breeding but either way, it's what happened. So the strains I have today still have this old stuff in them, but not much and a long way back.


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 15, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> i always thought the skunky came from the columbian because the afghanis we had no similarities at all to the skunk 1. sweet as hell to skunk not at all sweet, and the height and structure were closer to the columbian.


different regions in afghan have different smells. Some hash,diesel,fruit,skunk,burnt rubber,catpiss,ammonia,rotten fruit, nuts, spicy, grapefruit, sweet, citrus, earthy, coffee, kush, mint, pine etc...

Plus different afghans have wide and narrow leafs and some grow tall and other short.

afghans hold alot then what people just think of as a short wide leaf sweet hash smelling strain lol


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 15, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> different regions in afghan have different smells. Some hash,diesel,fruit,skunk,burnt rubber,catpiss,ammonia,rotten fruit, nuts, spicy, grapefruit, sweet, citrus, earthy, coffee, kush, mint, pine etc...
> 
> Plus different afghans have wide and narrow leafs and some grow tall and other short.
> 
> afghans hold alot then what people just think of as a short wide leaf sweet hash smelling strain lol


Well said, there are all kinds of Afghani plants. Guys that go over there seed hunting find a lot of plants with what we think of as typical Sativa Growth patters all the time.

I always assumed the early Afghan strains running in Amsterdam were the short fat ones because those early breeders were breeding for short season stuff, so that's what they went looking for. Same thing when it came to what people wanted here. Everyone wanted the magical 45 day wonders that would knock you on your ass. And I mean everyone wanted the Indica to grow at least for indoor. Hybrids too but most people wanted super short growth cycles and in Amsterdam they needed ones that would finish outdoors too. The Durban was quick for a sativa, none of them were really 45 days, but some of them did finish up really quick. And in the hybrids they were adding the afhani to shorten up they cycle, they already had access to all the Sativas anyone could ever wish for back then. I wonder if those early growers ever worked with the long season strains from this area or not?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2020)

Anyone here heard of or tried Blue Skies Vienna Roadkill Skunk?
I've been following him on Ig, but don't know much about him other than Matt Riot calling him out as a scammer.


----------



## Snoopy808 (Mar 25, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Well said, there are all kinds of Afghani plants. Guys that go over there seed hunting find a lot of plants with what we think of as typical Sativa Growth patters all the time.
> 
> I always assumed the early Afghan strains running in Amsterdam were the short fat ones because those early breeders were breeding for short season stuff, so that's what they went looking for. Same thing when it came to what people wanted here. Everyone wanted the magical 45 day wonders that would knock you on your ass. And I mean everyone wanted the Indica to grow at least for indoor. Hybrids too but most people wanted super short growth cycles and in Amsterdam they needed ones that would finish outdoors too. The Durban was quick for a sativa, none of them were really 45 days, but some of them did finish up really quick. And in the hybrids they were adding the afhani to shorten up they cycle, they already had access to all the Sativas anyone could ever wish for back then. I wonder if those early growers ever worked with the long season strains from this area or not?


I remember when early girl and silver pearl hit the scene in the 80s. My dad and his buddies were crossing them with everything they had. Greenharvest forced a change in plant needs for growers.

I am finishing a two year side project with some of their older sativa dominant strains. Id say true sativa dominant, looong flower time huge stretch. And some will try to regrow in mid October after looking finished.Thinking its gonna go thru short-short season. Best when done in light dep if not in the sub tropics or tropics. Otherwise doesn't reach full potential. Full size in full term but smaller less awesome buds. Psychedelic kinda high and no ceiling to its effects. You just get higher baby higher baby. Ive gotten ridiculously uncomfortably high and kinda nauseous cause I kept puffing all day long. My buddies say the flower ruins dabs for them cause it will cut thru the dab high.

Skunky! You could smell them about 300 feet from road. I smell them now outside everytime the big can fan exchanges the grow room air. Taste is kinda like off road diesel spilled on fresh asphalt thats baking in the sun-delicious! Unreal terpenes coat your mouth and palate. 

In my opinion most modern genetics and virtually all legal rec weed, taste good not great and have a short duration high. Best smoke is the old timers with their no name OG strains theyve had for decades. Its a shame that i gotta lie and come up with a name to sell it. Ill just call them crosses of this or that. Otherwise buyers are less interested.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Anyone here heard of or tried Blue Skies Vienna Roadkill Skunk?
> I've been following him on Ig, but don't know much about him other than Matt Riot calling him out as a scammer.


I follow people on IG who bought the seeds and they were bashing him after growing them. Besides that, how would a European even know what roadkill junk smells like?


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 25, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I follow people on IG who bought the seeds and they were bashing him after growing them. Besides that, how would a European even know what roadkill junk smells like?


i bought a pack for the shits n grins. only payed 150$ for 15 pack of s-line #2 he offers and came with a 20 seeds of pheno hunter pack. hell after one
ounce sell ill make my money back sooo not to bother if its legit or not, may find something neat anyhow if they are truly oldtimer1 genetics.

have so much stuff i don't know when ill run them...

will be running them along side MasterThai Uncle Fester Skunk #1 (from him not thenaturefarms selection) and 707 Seedbank CatPiss.. soo will be a stinky shit show however.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I follow people on IG who bought the seeds and they were bashing him after growing them. Besides that, how would a European even know what roadkill junk smells like?


I didn't know he was a European! Maybe, I should have taken his name more literally.
It probabably shouldn't, but that discredits him in my head. Nothing against Europeans, but stay in your own lane.

I intended to get some of Mel Franks open pollinated Skunk #1 seeds from Todd McCormick, last summer, but our communication was disrupted by the fires in his area.
By the time things returned to normal, I had moved on to something else.
I think his seeds are a great place to start, if your looking for some legit skunk genetics.


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Mistic420 said:


> It’s called R2 clone only in shediac canada


I’ve had the capele clone only R2 and I got a pound per 3 outdoors they each had there own half of 3.8 cubic square ft bale.. of crazy stank dank .. I just cracked two seeds yesterday of early skunk x r2 ,got 6 left there regulars. Cracking my c99xblueberry fast next week when I get my lemonade OG x freezeland and eleven roses.. I’m from New Brunswick. I need workhorse strains like R2,freezeland etc. 5-6oz plants bout an ounce per foot of plant outdoors started as a 6-8” cutting rooted a week. Put out June 5th ish harvest mid September


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 8, 2020)

I’ve had R2 from shediac/cape pele area as clone only and was the dankest outdoor I ever grew, pict up 50-60 clones n sent em back to Miramichi for the boys. Turned out soo sticky and it looked better than indoor in soil lol


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Mistic420 said:


> It’s called R2 clone only in shediac canada


U will find R2 is just a rly nicely preserved skunk pheno.


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Which u can probly find if u got a full wallet and enjoy trying new “skunk” crosses through nirvana,sensi,n solid Dutch breeders


----------



## Mistic420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Year after year the R2 finishes on September 20th early skunk from sensi both times I tried it went into October same as early skunk from mr.nice. The Early Girl from sensi is my preference for a work horse finishing between September 10-15 and yields more than the R


----------



## conor c (Apr 8, 2020)

Depends what your after roadkill skunk might not be easy to find but cheesy skunks and catpissy skunky skunks are still alive and kicking in Europe for sure


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Mistic420 said:


> Year after year the R2 finishes on September 20th early skunk from sensi both times I tried it went into October same as early skunk from mr.nice. The Early Girl from sensi is my preference for a work horse finishing between September 10-15 and yields more than the R


I’ve done an 18 pack reg of early queen from mr.nice and it finished first week of October. Was 6ft6 bout 20 square feet around at least


----------



## tob5461 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ok so there is a seedbank alaska cannabis cache he says he has had the original all along and he is going to drop the original RKS. He says it came from fort bragg California in 1981. And he only wants $500 for 10 reg seeds. No pictures no information. Does anybody have any info on this. Thanks


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 9, 2020)

tob5461 said:


> Ok so there is a seedbank alaska cannabis cache he says he has had the original all along and he is going to drop the original RKS. He says it came from fort bragg California in 1981. And he only wants $500 for 10 reg seeds. No pictures no information. Does anybody have any info on this. Thanks


Ya that’s not sketchy at all!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 24, 2020)

tob5461 said:


> Ok so there is a seedbank alaska cannabis cache he says he has had the original all along and he is going to drop the original RKS. He says it came from fort bragg California in 1981. And he only wants $500 for 10 reg seeds. No pictures no information. Does anybody have any info on this. Thanks


That's Heime Cheba aka Dirty Jim.
AK Beanbrains told me that after Bob Hemphill, Dirty Jim has one of the most extensive collections of "Old School Genetics".


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That's Heime Cheba aka Dirty Jim.
> AK Beanbrains told me that after Bob Hemphill, Dirty Jim has one of the most extensive collections of "Old School Genetics".


Yes AK told me the same thing, that Heime Cheba has a legit roadkill skunk. He also said Strayfox had it as well, 100% legit. It's in that Afghani, folks.


----------



## mindriot (Apr 25, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Yes AK told me the same thing, that Heime Cheba has a legit roadkill skunk. He also said Strayfox had it as well, 100% legit. It's in that Afghani, folks.


 Strayfox just released some Michigan Skunk crosses.. came from an old dairy farmer I think.. I wonder if it's the same thing?


----------



## PrairieSkunk (Apr 25, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Yes AK told me the same thing, that Heime Cheba has a legit roadkill skunk. He also said Strayfox had it as well, 100% legit. It's in that Afghani, folks.


I tried to grab Heime Cheba’s but I think the naysayers overwhelmed him and he changed his mind


----------



## tob5461 (Apr 25, 2020)

PrairieSkunk said:


> I tried to grab Heime Cheba’s but I think the naysayers overwhelmed him and he changed his mind


He did release some Todd McCormick got a pack and a few others on Instagram. I chatted with heime cheeba he said the RKS was a broadleaf indica dominant and 93 days of flower. That's like 13 weeks I wonder if he was pulling my leg. He also said he has over 300000 RKS seeds and he might sell them in bulk in about 6 months.


----------



## harris hawk (Apr 25, 2020)

you are talking about Road Kill Skunk at present Riot Seeds sell 12 regular seeds for $500.00 also check out Swamie's Seeds


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 25, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Strayfox just released some Michigan Skunk crosses.. came from an old dairy farmer I think.. I wonder if it's the same thing?


Its Amish skunk! Crazy but true... that's definitely it.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 25, 2020)

PrairieSkunk said:


> I tried to grab Heime Cheba’s but I think the naysayers overwhelmed him and he changed his mind


He only released 20 packs and will not release anymore until full legalization (and who knows when the fuck that will ever happen). Would be like finding a grain of sand in a hay stack to get that one.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 25, 2020)

tob5461 said:


> He did release some Todd McCormick got a pack and a few others on Instagram. I chatted with heime cheeba he said the RKS was a broadleaf indica dominant and 93 days of flower. That's like 13 weeks I wonder if he was pulling my leg. He also said he has over 300000 RKS seeds and he might sell them in bulk in about 6 months.


The Kentucky Skunk which is 100% skunk spray, nothing sweet about it, is a NLD afghani... It will finish flowering outdoors around Halloween and I have taken it all the way till around Thanksgiving. I'm gonna have it again, sooner than later. Just throwing this out there because there is nothing broad leaf about our Ky Skunk. Just crazy how a plant can share the same exact terpenes yet have completely different leaves and structure, get they're from the same province pretty much.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 25, 2020)

harris hawk said:


> you are talking about Road Kill Skunk at present Riot Seeds sell 12 regular seeds for $500.00 also check out Swamie's Seeds


Definitely not talking about Riot seeds "roadkill" "skunk". AKBB is growing it at the moment and sadly, there is nothing skunky about it... A rip off 100% if that's true and AKBB is the most honest man I've ever met. Not to say that all of Riots gear is like this, there is some fire for sure in his work! However, I wouldn't get my Hope's up the least bit trying to find skunk terps in his insanely expensive $500 seed packs. Honestly, its fucking sad. Period.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 28, 2020)

canadiantoker420 said:


> I’ve done an 18 pack reg of early queen from mr.nice and it finished first week of October. Was 6ft6 bout 20 square feet around at least


How did those early queens turn out, potency wise?


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> How did those early queens turn out, potency wise?


This was in 2007 when I was 15 years old brotha but the 6’6 monster was either the early queen or Holland’s hope by mr.nice one of the 18 pack selections I dug a hole 3 ft wide 2 feet deep and pre ammended w/bone n blood meal compost sheep manure, peat moss, compost cow manure fishbone meal, worm castings n can’t remember the rest but I was just a kid so I harvested the big one like September 10th and got 3-4oz off it and it still had a minimum 3 weeks , same wit the other early queens I didn’t let em finish but this previous post I sent saying it finished October 1st is cuz I know now as a veteran grower that’s when it would of finished thinking bout it now.. I’m from New Brunswick Canada btw, this year I went wit realgorillaseeds lemonade OG x freezeland, DFG, and easy sativa x skunk#1 . I got sum 8ball kush and gorilla zkittlez monster cropped clones I’m gonna try outside they just rooted few days ago. I got 1 c99 x blueberry fast 2.5weeks old in a 2gal rn, an finally a 3pack FEM of eleven roses by delicous lol. If ur from Canada u can’t go wrong wit the line up of strains I just threw down!


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> How did those early queens turn out, potency wise?


I would think the early queen would be a potent strain tho rite? It has early skunk early pearl and early girl in it or sumthing like that if I remember right, a 3-way early hybrid .. should b bout 12-16% outdoors my guess. Probly pretty frosty I donno I was jus a chump starting off I didn’t give it near enuff time to finish 2 horny to cut it down an scared of the weather I didn’t know the shake water off ur buds trick ,nothin lol. But I made a pretty good supersoil for my first crop for veg . No good for bloom tho I didn’t have ratios rite at all .ahaha


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 28, 2020)

canadiantoker420 said:


> This was in 2007 when I was 15 years old brotha but the 6’6 monster was either the early queen or Holland’s hope by mr.nice one of the 18 pack selections I dug a hole 3 ft wide 2 feet deep and pre ammended w/bone n blood meal compost sheep manure, peat moss, compost cow manure fishbone meal, worm castings n can’t remember the rest but I was just a kid so I harvested the big one like September 10th and got 3-4oz off it and it still had a minimum 3 weeks , same wit the other early queens I didn’t let em finish but this previous post I sent saying it finished October 1st is cuz I know now as a veteran grower that’s when it would of finished thinking bout it now.. I’m from New Brunswick Canada btw, this year I went wit realgorillaseeds lemonade OG x freezeland, DFG, and easy sativa x skunk#1 . I got sum 8ball kush and gorilla zkittlez monster cropped clones I’m gonna try outside they just rooted few days ago. I got 1 c99 x blueberry fast 2.5weeks old in a 2gal rn, an finally a 3pack FEM of eleven roses by delicous lol. If ur from Canada u can’t go wrong wit the line up of strains I just threw down!


Thanks! Good to know.
I'm in Alaska - strictly indoors here.
Im moving down south and want to do some breeding with early strains to get some of my long flowering varieties to finish earlier outdoors.
I would like there to be some potency and zero ruderalis in the strains I choose.


----------



## BLUEPRINT420 (Apr 28, 2020)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?


Bud I'm running Appalachian super skunk it's India indica Brazil sativa the male is Afghanistan indica.its my stud lmao. I got frozen pollen .


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> How did those early queens turn out, potency wise?


Oh shiiit, don’t get those like 1/4 of em hermied on me


----------



## BLUEPRINT420 (Apr 28, 2020)

U


Smidge34 said:


> Well then, you've found a skunk #1 nobody else has found.
> 
> It's ALL fruity crap now with maybe a hint of "skunk". Anybody who smoked the real deal rks back in the day and has tried ANYTHING "skunk" the last 20 years knows its gone.


U sure bout that?


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Thanks! Good to know.
> I'm in Alaska - strictly indoors here.
> Im moving down south and want to do some breeding with early strains to get some of my long flowering varieties to finish earlier outdoors.
> I would like there to be some potency and zero ruderalis in the strains I choose.


Don’t get those mr.nice seeds they hermied I just remembered, I had over 4 Produce a lot of seed that year. I had to pull 2 was males.. ever since that order from attitude seed bank I went with clone only skunky freezeland n R2s n purple kush


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 28, 2020)

canadiantoker420 said:


> Don’t get those mr.nice seeds they hermied I just remembered, I had over 4 Produce a lot of seed that year. I had to pull 2 was males.. ever since that order from attitude seed bank I went with clone only skunky freezeland n R2s n purple kush


Try sum feminised seeds if I were you unless u want to keep a male to breed with or just feel like taking a chance usually u get all females in regular packs if ur a good grower .. I only had those herm ones that year and since then I’ve had maybe 2 more males from like 15 cracked regulars so.. it’s a flip of the coin what ur gonna get I guess


----------



## SheeshM (Apr 28, 2020)

canadiantoker420 said:


> Which u can probly find if u got a full wallet and enjoy trying new “skunk” crosses through nirvana,sensi,n solid Dutch breeders


Nirvana has a Skunk # 1 that is fairly new on their webpage (different than their super skunk, which is sweet). Claims to smell like skunk spray with Afghani, Columbian and Mexican in its genetics. Wonder if some of the original "smelly" genetics are still in some of the phenos. I know one grower who is planning on trying it but it sounds too easy to be the real deal.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 28, 2020)

SheeshM said:


> Nirvana has a Skunk # 1 that is fairly new on their webpage (different than their super skunk, which is sweet). Claims to smell like skunk spray with Afghani, Columbian and Mexican in its genetics. Wonder if some of the original "smelly" genetics are still in some of the phenos. I know one grower who is planning on trying it but it sounds too easy to be the real deal.


Problem with European breeders is most of them have never smelled a skunk. 
Hard to decribe something you've never encountered.


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 28, 2020)

SheeshM said:


> Nirvana has a Skunk # 1 that is fairly new on their webpage (different than their super skunk, which is sweet). Claims to smell like skunk spray with Afghani, Columbian and Mexican in its genetics. Wonder if some of the original "smelly" genetics are still in some of the phenos. I know one grower who is planning on trying it but it sounds too easy to be the real deal.


Certain seeds labeled as “skunk” can be pheno hunted and odd time u can find that craziness, But that old school funk is hard to find


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 28, 2020)

SheeshM said:


> Nirvana has a Skunk # 1 that is fairly new on their webpage (different than their super skunk, which is sweet). Claims to smell like skunk spray with Afghani, Columbian and Mexican in its genetics. Wonder if some of the original "smelly" genetics are still in some of the phenos. I know one grower who is planning on trying it but it sounds too easy to be the real deal.


I’m doing sum easy sativa x skunk#1s outdoor this year I got as freebies


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Problem with skunks is they been crossed with everything it’s not 1976 anymore


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Apr 28, 2020)

SheeshM said:


> Nirvana has a Skunk # 1 that is fairly new on their webpage (different than their super skunk, which is sweet). Claims to smell like skunk spray with Afghani, Columbian and Mexican in its genetics. Wonder if some of the original "smelly" genetics are still in some of the phenos. I know one grower who is planning on trying it but it sounds too easy to be the real deal.


Day 24 flower ..two 600w HPS in 5x5 , the Barney’s strains gorilla zkittlez and 8ball kush sprouted February 25th an the 3 blue cheese a week later (30 days from seed then bloomed)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2020)

I have 2 different skunk versions running right now. This one is from old seeds I got from sam skunkman many years ago, it's not roadkill by any means, more on the sweeter side, until it's ripe, then it changes to more of the skunk profile I remember. Definitely do not want a whole tent/grow of this or you would have the cops on your doorstep pretty quickly! 


And this one is from a friend in Holland so also a Dutch skunk. Has a totally different smell, more ammonia but with almost a menthol hint in there too.


----------



## strayfox (May 9, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Strayfox just released some Michigan Skunk crosses.. came from an old dairy farmer I think.. I wonder if it's the same thing?



The Michigan skunk aka RKS, came from a dairy farmer up by Drummond island. His brother the beef farmer is from Redridge. 

They both were into strong smelling skunks and both into cattle growing up. One was into beef, the other into dairy. There was a falling out back in the 70’s or 80’s with this skunk line. Not sure what the story is.

Very little pine aromas come through depending on what you cross it with. By itself, grown outdoors, it’s 100% pure skunk. 

The male I’m using is a little testy in hybrids, but it’s definitely opening up a window to the skunk that everyone is chasing from the early 80’s.. IMO, it’s an old afghani and or a cross with Northern lights in the mix.

I would like to do a back cross of an old BCSC Northern lights #5 to open up a window to find more skunks like the dairy farmer cut..

FYI, @skunktek found a beautiful stinker in the new Afghani Black Skunk (80’s Black afghani / Michigan skunk) tester that he’s sharing with meangene. Hope that helps some. I know how sensitive some growers are to skunk lines.

Hope everyone is safe and healthy at these crazy times. 

Thanks
Stray


----------



## strayfox (May 9, 2020)

eastcoastmo said:


> I have 2 different skunk versions running right now. This one is from old seeds I got from sam skunkman many years ago, it's not roadkill by any means, more on the sweeter side, until it's ripe, then it changes to more of the skunk profile I remember. Definitely do not want a whole tent/grow of this or you would have the cops on your doorstep pretty quickly!
> View attachment 4551155
> 
> And this one is from a friend in Holland so also a Dutch skunk. Has a totally different smell, more ammonia but with almost a menthol hint in there too.
> ...


Awesome pictures.. I found that 99% of Sam’s Skunk #1 crosses were sweet. Like breeder Steve’s sweet skunk. I’ve ran through hundreds of skunk #1 f2’s, all of them were super fire but sweet skunk. Not the strong skunk spray aroma that everyone is after.

I’d like to see more people pop their old northern lights or afghani lines. Remember, you sit on them for to long like baseball cards, they will just be a pack with a name, fun memories and old white seeds. 

Stray


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2020)

strayfox said:


> Awesome pictures.. I found that 99% of Sam’s Skunk #1 crosses were sweet. Like breeder Steve’s sweet skunk. I’ve ran through hundreds of skunk #1 f2’s, all of them were super fire but sweet skunk. Not the strong skunk spray aroma that everyone is after.
> 
> I’d like to see more people pop their old northern lights or afghani lines. Remember, you sit on them for to long like baseball cards, they will just be a pack with a name, fun memories and old white seeds.
> 
> Stray


Cheers legend, means a lot coming from you mate  

I've been keen to get a hold of your Michigan skunk, have only heard good things about it! 

I agree with sams skunk line, a lot of sweetness in there for sure. I'm hoping nature farms skunk starts to bring in some dankness to!

Also going to be popping these in 2 rounds time....seems we are on the same page


----------



## RichRoots (May 11, 2020)

strayfox said:


> Awesome pictures.. I found that 99% of Sam’s Skunk #1 crosses were sweet. Like breeder Steve’s sweet skunk. I’ve ran through hundreds of skunk #1 f2’s, all of them were super fire but sweet skunk. Not the strong skunk spray aroma that everyone is after.
> 
> I’d like to see more people pop their old northern lights or afghani lines. Remember, you sit on them for to long like baseball cards, they will just be a pack with a name, fun memories and old white seeds.
> 
> Stray


How do I get a cut or cross of that stank?


----------



## psychadelibud (May 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Problem with European breeders is most of them have never smelled a skunk.
> Hard to decribe something you've never encountered.


Exactly... BlueSkies "someone" comes to mind here! Hahaha..


----------



## psychadelibud (May 11, 2020)

My 1989 Nevilles Super Skunk is getting VERY stanky on the stem rubs... Smells just like skunk. I have some old school sensi super skunk growing right beside it as well as AKBBs SS x Sk#1... they're not nearly as skunky as the Nevilles... Everything except the 89 Neville Skunk has a lemony/citrus skunk to it.

Another thing is that the Nevilles Skunk reminds me a whole lot of the old Kentucky "roadkill" Skunk so far in terms of structure, color, etc, just not as vigorous! I have seen a lot of people claim that roadkill terps come from broad leafed indicas, and although maybe that's true in their case or experience, its definitely not in mine! I have seen many stanky broad leaf indica Afghanis throughout my life, but never seen skunk spray terps come out of them (although I do see its place as a precursor with its rancid varietals). Definitely some Afghani Indica in there! True skunkspray skunk, such as the Kentucky Skunk has narrow sativa leaves, they get narrower as the plant grows it seems. The color is a light "neon/mint" green in the leaves sometimes almost yellow (the Kentucky Skunk will always start yellowing out right before she finishes).

Most people claim roadkill has very dark broad leaves, that's not the case in my experience... Most of the Skunks I've seen like this have more of that armpit/body odor type stench to it, which is nice too! The buds on the Kentucky Skunk will take on very dark colored hues while she finishes, almost a purplish green, but not purple like you usually see in today's strains... it's different and I wouldn't even consider it purple but close. The flowers are neon green up until 2 weeks prior to finishing, then those dark hues come into play, leaving the flowers with neon green streaks... purple hues.

Outdoors she will finish around the very end of October, Halloween. I have ran it into the second week of November with no issues, the effects become very stoney if you take her past Halloween. Maybe one day, I'll be able to have her back and share some pics with you guys... I'm working on it, not in a big hurry. It will come back when the time is right, shes not going anywhere... I dont think.


Edit: Another thing, the Ky Skunk does not have those insanely serrated sawtooth leaves that everyone these days claim is "real skunk". They're a little more "saw tooth" like than normal but nothing crazy. I wish I could remember if she had double serrations, but I honestly dont recall.


----------



## PrairieSkunk (May 11, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> My 1989 Nevilles Super Skunk is getting VERY stanky on the stem rubs... Smells just like skunk. I have some old school sensi super skunk growing right beside it as well as AKBBs SS x Sk#1... they're not nearly as skunky as the Nevilles... Everything except the 89 Neville Skunk has a lemony/citrus skunk to it.
> 
> Another thing is that the Nevilles Skunk reminds me a whole lot of the old Kentucky "roadkill" Skunk so far in terms of structure, color, etc, just not as vigorous! I have seen a lot of people claim that roadkill terps come from broad leafed indicas, and although maybe that's true in their case or experience, its definitely not in mine! I have seen many stanky broad leaf indica Afghanis throughout my life, but never seen skunk spray terps come out of them (although I do see its place as a precursor with its rancid varietals). Definitely some Afghani Indica in there! True skunkspray skunk, such as the Kentucky Skunk has narrow sativa leaves, they get narrower as the plant grows it seems. The color is a light "neon/mint" green in the leaves sometimes almost yellow (the Kentucky Skunk will always start yellowing out right before she finishes).
> 
> ...


Hey what ever happened with your Kentucky Roadkill project? I haven’t tuned in in a while


----------



## idlewilder (May 11, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> My 1989 Nevilles Super Skunk is getting VERY stanky on the stem rubs... Smells just like skunk. I have some old school sensi super skunk growing right beside it as well as AKBBs SS x Sk#1... they're not nearly as skunky as the Nevilles... Everything except the 89 Neville Skunk has a lemony/citrus skunk to it.
> 
> Another thing is that the Nevilles Skunk reminds me a whole lot of the old Kentucky "roadkill" Skunk so far in terms of structure, color, etc, just not as vigorous! I have seen a lot of people claim that roadkill terps come from broad leafed indicas, and although maybe that's true in their case or experience, its definitely not in mine! I have seen many stanky broad leaf indica Afghanis throughout my life, but never seen skunk spray terps come out of them (although I do see its place as a precursor with its rancid varietals). Definitely some Afghani Indica in there! True skunkspray skunk, such as the Kentucky Skunk has narrow sativa leaves, they get narrower as the plant grows it seems. The color is a light "neon/mint" green in the leaves sometimes almost yellow (the Kentucky Skunk will always start yellowing out right before she finishes).
> 
> ...


I was going to pop some AKBB ss/sk1 next. It’s a little disappointing to hear it’s citrusy


----------



## Craigson (May 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That's Heime Cheba aka Dirty Jim.
> AK Beanbrains told me that after Bob Hemphill, Dirty Jim has one of the most extensive collections of "Old School Genetics".


James Schenk runs alaska cannabis cache as far as I know.
I grew out 20 of their ‘86RKS’ and theybwere all fruity purple mids unfortunately.
Just buy a clone of GMO and call it a day. Very difficult to find anything stinkier than GMO.

heres a pic of the 86rks


----------



## psychadelibud (May 11, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I was going to pop some AKBB ss/sk1 next. It’s a little disappointing to hear it’s citrusy


No I would most definitely go for it! That honestly does not mean much, a stem rub can be entirely deceiving. Some of the rankest shit I've grown had little to no smell on a stem rub. AKBB told me that his skunk, which is the same as early sensi stock, SSSC, etc have a lemon/citrus tone to it. But that does not mean there is no dank skunk to it. It will throw some extremely skunky phenotypes out of it! I would definitely grow those... Its fire smoke, very psychedelic imo.

I'm pretty sure AKBB told me that he has had some straight skunk come out of his Big Skunk, his super skunk male is straight 100% skunk also.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (May 11, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> My 1989 Nevilles Super Skunk is getting VERY stanky on the stem rubs... Smells just like skunk. I have some old school sensi super skunk growing right beside it as well as AKBBs SS x Sk#1... they're not nearly as skunky as the Nevilles... Everything except the 89 Neville Skunk has a lemony/citrus skunk to it.
> 
> Another thing is that the Nevilles Skunk reminds me a whole lot of the old Kentucky "roadkill" Skunk so far in terms of structure, color, etc, just not as vigorous! I have seen a lot of people claim that roadkill terps come from broad leafed indicas, and although maybe that's true in their case or experience, its definitely not in mine! I have seen many stanky broad leaf indica Afghanis throughout my life, but never seen skunk spray terps come out of them (although I do see its place as a precursor with its rancid varietals). Definitely some Afghani Indica in there! True skunkspray skunk, such as the Kentucky Skunk has narrow sativa leaves, they get narrower as the plant grows it seems. The color is a light "neon/mint" green in the leaves sometimes almost yellow (the Kentucky Skunk will always start yellowing out right before she finishes).
> 
> ...


 I remember the skunk's from the 80s were similar to your Neville's skunk, thin leaves with a high calyx to Leaf ratio, and very skunky. I have some Neville's skunk in the fridge and based off of what you just reported I think I'm going to pop a few, thanks.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 11, 2020)

I'm going to work hard, very hard to get that skunk spray back into the communities. Just give it time, it's a long, "rare" drawn out process... Other than the Kentucky Skunk, Kentucky has many many stinky ass afghanis that will reek to high heavens and gag you. We figured out back years ago that Afghani is king in the bluegrass state and Tennessee. Nothing performs better here than Afghani. That's why we have so much stinky dank around here and terpenes that you rarely, if ever see coming out of today's modern lines.... That shits being bred out all over the world, and slaved out to cookies, glues, cakes and all the other bullshit. My goal in breeding is to change that fast! I'll do all I can to preserve the old lines.


----------



## mindriot (May 11, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I was going to pop some AKBB ss/sk1 next. It’s a little disappointing to hear it’s citrusy


 The SS leaner pheno of the Stardawg/SS I ran had a musk/earth/cheese stank to it. AKBB released his Super Skunk BX a while back, I think there is a wide variety of phenos in there.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2020)

Craigson said:


> James Schenk runs alaska cannabis cache as far as I know.
> I grew out 20 of their ‘86RKS’ and theybwere all fruity purple mids unfortunately.
> Just buy a clone of GMO and call it a day. Very difficult to find anything stinkier than GMO.
> 
> ...


I didn't know his legal name. 
I just know he goes by Dirty Jim in the canna community.
That sucks you didn't get any RKS out of those seeds. 
He is a very respected person up here, but if he's selling seeds that don't deliver, then I'll stay away.

Btw, if you think GMO smells like skunk, then I'd recommend you get yourself a cut of Chem D.
GMO gets the smell from the D, but doesn't deliver the same quality high as Chem D.
THC levels may be higher in the GMO, but the affect of the D is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 11, 2020)

PrairieSkunk said:


> Hey what ever happened with your Kentucky Roadkill project? I haven’t tuned in in a while


I have explained that in a few other threads and posts. To sum it up, sadly... I got raided and it all went downhill. Lost it all, not just that but other things that I'll probably never have again. Things more rare than the Ky Skunk. Ky Skunk is not really rare, at least to us... But it is held extremely tight and if you dont have the right connections your gonna spend an endless amount of time trying to obtain it.


----------



## Craigson (May 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I didn't know his legal name.
> I just know he goes by Dirty Jim in the canna community.
> That sucks you didn't get any RKS out of those seeds.
> He is a very respected person up here, but if he's selling seeds that don't deliver, then I'll stay away.
> ...


I have both, ya gmo isnt straight skunk but Ive already stated my controversial thoughts on RKS way back in this thread hahah


----------



## psychadelibud (May 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I didn't know his legal name.
> I just know he goes by Dirty Jim in the canna community.
> That sucks you didn't get any RKS out of those seeds.
> He is a very respected person up here, but if he's selling seeds that don't deliver, then I'll stay away.
> ...


I wonder how many phenotypes he got out of his pack and maybe he can chime in and go more into detail about the grow... I follow a guy on insta growing out his RKS and it looks nothing like that pic. Hes in flower already with his and said it is definitely living up to the claims... But what do I know?

Also, I agree about GMO. Sure it is loud, as is Chem D. But jesus, this is wanting me to pay everyone a fly in and tour around my neck of the woods... Those chems are nothing close to some of the local afghanis and local skunks and skunk crosses I've grown out in my lifetime and as well as the commercial dank grown outdoors here by the old timers still pumping out their privately held 20/30/40 year old lines and cuts. It's not hard to find beans in this stuff either, which I have grown out countless times and always discover some of the loudest flower I've seen to date!

I sit and I wonder, how people in rec and med states never see or seen skunk spray or other related terpenes. The majority claim they never come across them... I have started to figure this out. It was not there to begin with as far as I am concerned, it's really a local thing and I'm just used to it. So when I go visit or pass through states that are legal, I'm like wtf??? Where is the dank? Please tell me this is not all you have to offer... Sure it is fire, its tasty, but it's not home... it's not my roots.

The reason for this would likely be the simple fact that we still have to keep our shit on the DL... We still battle raids, arrests, flyover, etc. Sure its lightened up a bit from what it used to be, but it's still illegal and most people holding these genetics are elderly and they learned a long time ago to Keep. Shit. To. Themselves! Not only do we have to worry due to legal repercussions, we also have a shitty economy... Which in turn will give you competition, around ever corner. Yes, it's sad but there is a competitive race around every, single, corner... We have to pay our bills and we have to have the best flower to stay ahead to due so... So therefore these cuts and beans are not just given away nor are they sold. To top that off, the majority of these cats around here that have the skunk or other rare genetics, cant even figure out a computer... let alone a forum or insta... or other ways to show off their work and expose their illegal operations online. I guess I'm one of the brave ones lol...They're not advertised to the masses and they are few and spare... But the production is major! It's crazy how closely things are held around here.... *This is just my theory on it.*

I have had a few of the chem cuts.... Its nothing compared to our local heirlooms. It is good stuff, dont get me wrong. I just cant belive that the majority of people claim the stinkiest flower they have seen is a chem or chem cross... It blows my mind and I HAVE to get some stinky, unique shit out there to the people... I'm gonna work on it. But its gonna take a lot of time for me, simply due to the things I explained previously in this post... it's illegal and I recently got raided already. Even if I didn't, it would be a slow process for me due to the fact that I have to "hide" and work alone with it. This is one reason I'm going to work with AKBB. Because I trust him and I could not ask for a more honest, better breeder to hold things for me and work these lines out... He can do more in 3 months than I have the ability to do in 3 years I would assume.

We are currently working on collaborating the beatrix choice and another super rare old one from SSSC that I obtained called m48... Its an old south african haze cross. I think it was listed in the 1990 or 1991 catalog.


----------



## Craigson (May 11, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I wonder how many phenotypes he got out of his pack and maybe he can chime in and go more into detail about the grow... I follow a guy on insta growing out his RKS and it looks nothing like that pic. Hes in flower already with his and said it is definitely living up to the claims... But what do I know?
> 
> Also, I agree about GMO. Sure it is loud, as is Chem D. But jesus, this is wanting me to pay everyone a fly in and tour around my neck of the woods... Those chems are nothing close to some of the local afghanis and local skunks and skunk crosses I've grown out in my lifetime and as well as the commercial dank grown outdoors here by the old timers still pumping out their privately held 20/30/40 year old lines and cuts. It's not hard to find beans in this stuff either, which I have grown out countless times and always discover some of the loudest flower I've seen to date!
> 
> ...


I grew em all in SOG in small pots.
I did get the seeds from a 3rd party so they could have been fakes.
Funny though because one person always says ‘yup this is rks/skunk spray’ but then 100 other ppl grow it and its just ‘sweet skunk’ again.
Its all perception.
RKS is just a memory of times past.
Ya ya ‘its all over back home’ or whatever but until its out to the masses and confirmed as rks/skunkspray then its just a myth, like a unicorn


----------



## psychadelibud (May 11, 2020)

Craigson said:


> I grew em all in SOG in small pots.
> I did get the seeds from a 3rd party so they could have been fakes.
> Funny though because one person always says ‘yup this is rks/skunk spray’ but then 100 other ppl grow it and its just ‘sweet skunk’ again.
> Its all perception.
> ...


I wont argue with that... I see your point and its valid. 

However, that's my goal, to shock everyone and put a feeling of relief and satisfaction within them. You won't ever see me selling any beans that will not hold up to what they are claimed to be. If that was the case, I'd already been doing what these other breeders are doing. Selling bagseed for a ridiculously high price and ruin my fucking reputation so I can get a large sum of money really fast and throw my future down the drain.

I want to do it, and do it right.


----------



## Craigson (May 11, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I wont argue with that... I see your point and its valid.
> 
> However, that's my goal, to shock everyone and put a feeling of relief and satisfaction within them. You won't ever see me selling any beans that will not hold up to what they are claimed to be. If that was the case, I'd already been doing what these other breeders are doing. Selling bagseed for a ridiculously high price and ruin my fucking reputation so I can get a large sum of money really fast and throw my future down the drain.
> 
> I want to do it, and do it right.


I wish you the best of luck and may your buds be skunky


----------



## kona gold (May 11, 2020)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers legend, means a lot coming from you mate
> 
> I've been keen to get a hold of your Michigan skunk, have only heard good things about it!
> 
> ...


I love you and hate you at the same time!
All the best!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2020)

kona gold said:


> I love you and hate you at the same time!
> All the best!!


Ha ha all I can say is thank you and if I find anything worthy of taking further, I'll send you some beans


----------



## BDGrows (May 11, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> No I would most definitely go for it! That honestly does not mean much, a stem rub can be entirely deceiving. Some of the rankest shit I've grown had little to no smell on a stem rub. AKBB told me that his skunk, which is the same as early sensi stock, SSSC, etc have a lemon/citrus tone to it. But that does not mean there is no dank skunk to it. It will throw some extremely skunky phenotypes out of it! I would definitely grow those... Its fire smoke, very psychedelic imo.
> 
> I'm pretty sure AKBB told me that he has had some straight skunk come out of his Big Skunk, his super skunk male is straight 100% skunk also.


I am looking forward to doing an open pollination of AKBBs Skunk#1 x SS; really curious if the funky skunk is hidden in the 15 beans I have. Ideally, w/o too much citrus backing that skunk... @Useful Seeds Appalacian Oranges is a great musky citrus fem bean that just keeps having me go back to the jar, but I find its that funkiness which is what I am looking for. Hence why I am so inclined to find a good skunk or solid cheese! Another one I am curious about looking into would be JOTI's God SS x Doc Dank Seeds Chernobyl; according to JOTI it brings the dankness.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 11, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I am looking forward to doing an open pollination of AKBBs Skunk#1 x SS; really curious if the funky skunk is hidden in the 15 beans I have. Ideally, w/o too much citrus backing that skunk... @Useful Seeds Appalacian Oranges is a great musky citrus fem bean that just keeps having me go back to the jar, but I find its that funkiness which is what I am looking for. Hence why I am so inclined to find a good skunk or solid cheese! Another one I am curious about looking into would be JOTI's God SS x Doc Dank Seeds Chernobyl; according to JOTI it brings the dankness.



An open pollination on those Sk#1 x SS is a great idea! I would not pass that opportunity up. I'm going to do the same. You will find different funky ass phenotypes in it. Skunk, citrus, body odor, baby poo, animal musk, etc... but many will still have that underlying sweetness but majority of the time it's a funky sweet. There is fire in that right there, if you're an old school head or interested in old stuff, for sure.

I am growing several stinky ones right now, looking forward to the Kgbeans Psychosis, Ben Gunn, Americanna, the skunks, and a few more. I will be popping some Nevilles "Shit Skunk" x 88G13HP known as Crappin' Diamonds from Cabin Fever genetics that I won on an auction off insta... The psychosis is supposed to reek! As is the Ben Gunn (UK exodus cheese x psychosis). They both have that old school look to them, very nice plants!


----------



## PurpleGlurple (May 11, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I'm going to work hard, very hard to get that skunk spray back into the communities. Just give it time, it's a long, "rare" drawn out process... Other than the Kentucky Skunk, Kentucky has many many stinky ass afghanis that will reek to high heavens and gag you. We figured out back years ago that Afghani is king in the bluegrass state and Tennessee. Nothing performs better here than Afghani. That's why we have so much stinky dank around here and terpenes that you rarely, if ever see coming out of today's modern lines.... That shits being bred out all over the world, and slaved out to cookies, glues, cakes and all the other bullshit. My goal in breeding is to change that fast! I'll do all I can to preserve the old lines.


I can trade some top California strains for some pure afghani. I have some mendo purp lines youd be interested in


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I am looking forward to doing an open pollination of AKBBs Skunk#1 x SS; really curious if the funky skunk is hidden in the 15 beans I have. Ideally, w/o too much citrus backing that skunk... @Useful Seeds Appalacian Oranges is a great musky citrus fem bean that just keeps having me go back to the jar, but I find its that funkiness which is what I am looking for. Hence why I am so inclined to find a good skunk or solid cheese! Another one I am curious about looking into would be JOTI's God SS x Doc Dank Seeds Chernobyl; according to JOTI it brings the dankness.


I have a pack of JOTI's super skunk i'll be popping soon, I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## kona gold (May 13, 2020)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha all I can say is thank you and if I find anything worthy of taking further, I'll send you some beans


Ok.
Now its just love!!


----------



## BigSco508 (May 13, 2020)

How do you not know what a Skunk smells like or a Dead Skunk ?


----------



## eastcoastled (May 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> How do you not know what a Skunk smells like or a Dead Skunk ?


not everyone Is from North America.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 13, 2020)

GHS cheese lines. Cheese is just Skunk #1 extremely skunky pheno. I don't know how much more skunk smell ya need /shrug. It's incredibly dependable and you can find phenos with a hint of fruit in the back ground or none at all just rank skunk.


----------



## conor c (May 13, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> GHS cheese lines. Cheese is just Skunk #1 extremely skunky pheno. I don't know how much more skunk smell ya need /shrug. It's incredibly dependable and you can find phenos with a hint of fruit in the back ground or none at all just rank skunk.


i bet its rare but i have smoked a very skunky not cheezy pheno of this if its the greenhouse cheese not the exodus one your talking about idk bout full on rks but its definitely not your typical cheese or skunk#1 you normally see these days but a word of warning theres also a wierd almost mushroom tasting/skunky pheno in there as well i wasnt a fan of that one it got you blazed but it was the wierdest tasting herb i think ive ever smoked


----------



## RichRoots (May 13, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> How do you not know what a Skunk smells like or a Dead Skunk ?


I tell people to imagine if a strain called “Giraffe” came out of Africa that smells exactly like a giraffe. People in North America, Europe, etc would have no clue what to look for when smelling that strain.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (May 13, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> I tell people to imagine if a strain called “Giraffe” came out of Africa that smells exactly like a giraffe. People in North America, Europe, etc would have no clue what to look for when smelling that strain.


You bet your ass we would be at the zoo trying to smoke down a giraffe and figure it out though!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 13, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> I tell people to imagine if a strain called “Giraffe” came out of Africa that smells exactly like a giraffe. People in North America, Europe, etc would have no clue what to look for when smelling that strain.


Good analogy.
My mother told me that my grandfather didn't believe that the giraffe was a real animal until he finally saw one at the zoo back in the 50's.


----------



## colocowboy (May 14, 2020)

It’s really no wonder there was disconnect on “skunk” terps from Europe. The real question is why did they reference skunk with no basis?! Seems like that’s probably why some people wouldn’t think there was really such a thing if this was really the first OG situation where people called anything good a skunk, particularly when they had no idea what that really meant. With as many of those as we have in the southwest, it’s hard to believe they aren’t everywhere, they are like mosquitoes out here!


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (May 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s really no wonder there was disconnect on “skunk” terps from Europe. The real question is why did they reference skunk with no basis?! Seems like that’s probably why some people wouldn’t think there was really such a thing if this was really the first OG situation where people called anything good a skunk, particularly when they had no idea what that really meant. With as many of those as we have in the southwest, it’s hard to believe they aren’t everywhere, they are like mosquitoes out here!


Yeah uneducated folks pretty much deem anything with strong odor of any sort to be skunk.


----------



## raggyb (May 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> How do you not know what a Skunk smells like or a Dead Skunk ?


so funny is the level of skunk notation. a dead skunk smells like a living skunk that's sprayed. the skunk is dead because it got run over. So it will be close to the road you're driving on and being run over spraying was probably the last thing it did because they aren't afraid and they spray anything including cars.


----------



## colocowboy (May 15, 2020)

raggyb said:


> so funny is the level of skunk notation. a dead skunk smells like a living skunk that's sprayed. the skunk is dead because it got run over. So it will be close to the road you're driving on and being run over spraying was probably the last thing it did because they aren't afraid and they spray anything including cars.


For real, if you’ve ever been lucky enough to run up on a real skunk that’s alive, they are not afraid! Right before they spray you down and make you smell like them they might take a bite! They growl and have a fairly nasty disposition. The one I’m thinking of used to try to fight our dog for his food, the dog was 165 lb Great Dane, that damn skunk was easy 100lb maybe a bit more solid 30” on all fours. I took one for the team and shot him in the ass with my pellet gun from around the door. I had to wash the entryway and door to the house and my arm/gun got sprayed but that skunk never came back after that. Rightly, I’ll never get the smell out of my memory lol


----------



## Craigson (May 15, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> For real, if you’ve ever been lucky enough to run up on a real skunk that’s alive, they are not afraid! Right before they spray you down and make you smell like them they might take a bite! They growl and have a fairly nasty disposition. The one I’m thinking of used to try to fight our dog for his food, the dog was 165 lb Great Dane, that damn skunk was easy 100lb maybe a bit more solid 30” on all fours. I took one for the team and shot him in the ass with my pellet gun from around the door. I had to wash the entryway and door to the house and my arm/gun got sprayed but that skunk never came back after that. Rightly, I’ll never get the smell out of my memory lol


Few yrs back we had a juvenile skunk come under the vestibule of our tent at 6am. Got the one dog right in the face thru the screen door. I bailed out the other end w the dogs and my blanket. Skunk took off. The one dog was puking for a bit.
Wifey stayed in the tent the whole time and slept for another hr or so!!!
But if it had been a mature skunk I think we all woukd have been puking. This little guy probably just learning how to spray


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2020)

I've only smelled skunk while driving, never lived in a place that really had many or any.


----------



## Boatguy (May 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've only smelled skunk while driving, never lived in a place that really had many or any.


I thought my dog was chasing the neighbors cat, so i tried to stop him. Got there just in time to get sprayed along with the dog. Smells like burning rubber at that distance.
Didnt realize how bad i got it till i was at the grocery store buying dawn, peroxide and baking soda. Everyone cleared a path for me and i sped through the checkout.


----------



## PrairieSkunk (May 16, 2020)

My Newfoundland Dog got sprayed in the face 5 or so years ago by a skunk hiding in my backyard. Up close it smells strongly of burning rubber mixed with garlic that has been rammed into your sinuses. It might have been the most offensive thing I’ve ever smelled. Much different from skunk spray at a distance. The smell didn’t fully go away for about 18 months, and every time she would go swimming it was very strong haha.


----------



## RedLeonard (May 16, 2020)

guy with skunk #1 in Mississauga area


----------



## raggyb (May 17, 2020)

PrairieSkunk said:


> My Newfoundland Dog got sprayed in the face 5 or so years ago by a skunk hiding in my backyard. Up close it smells strongly of burning rubber mixed with garlic that has been rammed into your sinuses. It might have been the most offensive thing I’ve ever smelled. Much different from skunk spray at a distance. The smell didn’t fully go away for about 18 months, and every time she would go swimming it was very strong haha.


i'm learning then because I don't live near the country but I smell them a lot when driving even in urban area. everytime i'm like god damn, there must be a weed house around here! usually it's zooming by but i notice there happens to be a cemetery or train tracks nearby. so to be technical then, i don't think the roadkill we all want smells like garlic and burning rubber. i think it smells like skunk you drive past, which is somehow appealing to the senses. it's strong as ammonia but it's not ammonia. Like ammonia mixed with some magic pheromone or essence of some exotic rotting fruit but it's not sweet because ammonia knocks sweet the fuck out of it.


----------



## Deadication_grows (May 30, 2020)

strayfox said:


> Awesome pictures.. I found that 99% of Sam’s Skunk #1 crosses were sweet. Like breeder Steve’s sweet skunk. I’ve ran through hundreds of skunk #1 f2’s, all of them were super fire but sweet skunk. Not the strong skunk spray aroma that everyone is after.
> 
> I’d like to see more people pop their old northern lights or afghani lines. Remember, you sit on them for to long like baseball cards, they will just be a pack with a name, fun memories and old white seeds.
> 
> Stray


What would you say the main difference is you are seing in smell between black sterling and black skunk?


----------



## strayfox (May 31, 2020)

Deadication_grows said:


> What would you say the main difference is you are seing in smell between black sterling and black skunk?



Black sterling is more strong burnt rubber garlic skunk sativa looking that is a little more stretchy, afghani black skunk is more skunk cabbage on a short afghani bush that make your eyes water. The afghani skunk has the skunk phenos hidden there. 

I wish i would have held on to it a little longer to work, but the demand is so high that i thought it would be a great idea for the community to find that special pheno and let the strain speak for itself. Both have awesome soaring effect, for the guys that like to smoke tough. Both a little sensitive to over feeding too. They slam outdoors.

hope that helps a little
thanks
stray


----------



## Deadication_grows (Jun 2, 2020)

strayfox said:


> Black sterling is more strong burnt rubber garlic skunk sativa looking that is a little more stretchy, afghani black skunk is more skunk cabbage on a short afghani bush that make your eyes water. The afghani skunk has the skunk phenos hidden there.
> 
> I wish i would have held on to it a little longer to work, but the demand is so high that i thought it would be a great idea for the community to find that special pheno and let the strain speak for itself. Both have awesome soaring effect, for the guys that like to smoke tough. Both a little sensitive to over feeding too. They slam outdoors.
> 
> ...


 I really appreciate your response!, hopefully the black afghan skunks get restocked! I have 5 packs of black sterlings and figured I didnt need the black Afghan skunk. O was I wrong. I need 10 packs of that!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 12, 2020)

It’s live, Heime Cheeba is letting them out! He has the old school RKS and he is selling them. He said he just didn’t think anyone wanted them since so many people got busted for running it. They are expensive but real. $500 a pack but all things considered I don’t think people will mind.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s live, Heime Cheeba is letting them out! He has the old school RKS and he is selling them. He said he just didn’t think anyone wanted them since so many people got busted for running it. They are expensive but real. $500 a pack but all things considered I don’t think people will mind.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Craigson (Jun 12, 2020)

kona gold said:


> What are you talking about?


Yes thats Alaskan Cannabis Cache. Sound like i got duped and the ‘86rks beans I had from ACC might have been fake. 
Couole guys on Ig are claiming Heime Cheebas RKS is legit, but its all perspective as we know. 
Seen it a thousand times now- cpl ppl claim true rks only to disappoint everyone else.

Be an interesting one to watch. Hopefully someone generous finds a killer oheno and spreads it freely. But im sure it will be held secret and or sold for some outrageous price


----------



## Craigson (Jun 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s live, Heime Cheeba is letting them out! He has the old school RKS and he is selling them. He said he just didn’t think anyone wanted them since so many people got busted for running it. They are expensive but real. $500 a pack but all things considered I don’t think people will mind.


You got an email?? Website is under construction
Thx


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s live, Heime Cheeba is letting them out! He has the old school RKS and he is selling them. He said he just didn’t think anyone wanted them since so many people got busted for running it. They are expensive but real. $500 a pack but all things considered I don’t think people will mind.


500$ nah


----------



## Deadication_grows (Jun 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s live, Heime Cheeba is letting them out! He has the old school RKS and he is selling them. He said he just didn’t think anyone wanted them since so many people got busted for running it. They are expensive but real. $500 a pack but all things considered I don’t think people will mind.


He said 420 was his last time selling the reg seeds and his son will sell fem versions next 420, has that changed?


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 12, 2020)

Deadication_grows said:


> He said 420 was his last time selling the reg seeds and his son will sell fem versions next 420, has that changed?


He says he is selling them, thought no one would want them. Says he has hundreds of thousands on hand. The pics he has are on point! It will be some time to gather 1000 bucks Though so it would be best if they don’t go viral. I told him he’s fixing to be famous, he says “been there, done that, it’s overrated”. Guess we’re fixing to find out!


----------



## Deadication_grows (Jun 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He says he is selling them, thought no one would want them. Says he has hundreds of thousands on hand. The pics he has are on point! It will be some time to gather 1000 bucks Though so it would be best if they don’t go viral. I told him he’s fixing to be famous, he says “been there, done that, it’s overrated”. Guess we’re fixing to find out!


Well unfortunately his stories changes consistently. 
Goes from only going to sell once to only going to sell for the last time on 420 to now he has unlimited supply.
Also goes from a preservation to he bred it to it's an ibl.
I did get a pack but the more he talk the more I lose interest.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 12, 2020)

I don’t know what to think just yet, he has made a good impression on me so far but your apprehension is duly noted!


----------



## Deadication_grows (Jun 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I don’t know what to think just yet, he has made a good impression on me so far but your apprehension is duly noted!


Forsure, I think their is something loud to be found. Just dont appreciate the games. 
If it was an ibl wouldnt need more then 1 pack but darkstar420710 on ig says he thinks number 14 out however many he popped is the rks. If an ibl every other one should be? 
Either way I'm still happy I have them.
Whenever I pop them I'm down to trade what we find.


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> They are expensive but real.


Expensive for sure.. Guess we will see if it is actually real in 4 to 5 months


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah I was kind of worried about that I’m thinking that saving up a grand sucks, but leverage like that spares half a grand. I can’t see shipping the real RKS, lol it makes me laugh truly, to think about.


----------



## conor c (Jun 12, 2020)

Anyone here ran ancestral skunk ?


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 12, 2020)

conor c said:


> Anyone here ran ancestral skunk ?


Nope but read alot about it on IC and there is no RKS there if that is the type of skunk you are after. Heard its good none the less.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 13, 2020)

Gotta funny story about a skunk. There all over here and the northeast. Those fuckers are nasty. You know when one is hit on the road cause it reeks for a good half mile. Anyways I was working at a restaurant in Boston and there's skunks all over Southie, possums too. These young professinal type chicks come into the restaurant for brunch, this restaurant get bumping with young professionals types getting sloshed. So this girl is there with her friends and she must have gotten shitfaced the night before and got sprayed going into her condo, she stunk up the whole restaurant, her friends were laughing at her and shes like, I don't know what happened. Well she stayed and ate brunch, she didn't leave. I was seriously like wtf is wrong with this chick? She must have still been shitfaced from nite before. Lol.


----------



## mindriot (Jun 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Gotta funny story about a skunk. There all over here and the northeast. Those fuckers are nasty. You know when one is hit on the road cause it reeks for a good half mile. Anyways I was working at a restaurant in Boston and there's skunks all over Southie, possums too. These young professinal type chicks come into the restaurant for brunch, this restaurant get bumping with young professionals types getting sloshed. So this girl is there with her friends and she must have gotten shitfaced the night before and got sprayed going into her condo, she stunk up the whole restaurant, her friends were laughing at her and shes like, I don't know what happened. Well she stayed and ate brunch, she didn't leave. I was seriously like wtf is wrong with this chick? She must have still been shitfaced from nite before. Lol.


 Yea the skunks up around here.. especially when they've been hit by a car on a hot summer night when your bedroom windows are open. So pungent you can taste it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 13, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Yea the skunks up around here.. especially when they've been hit by a car on a hot summer night when your bedroom windows are open. So pungent you can taste it.


The big dig dispaced a lot of rodents in the city


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 22, 2020)

Pheno hunt landraces i have an blue orca haze from swami organic seeds. Blue Orca x 1991 NL#5/Neville’s Haze. Coots 71 Afghani x 76 Thai Stick ‘Blue Orca’ brings on the flavor adding a beefier presoviet Kandahar indica and a top notch 70’s “dealer’s choice” Thaistick which meshes very nicely with the 1991 NL#5 x Neville’s Haze Swami F1 male from Coot. My tent smells like 2 skunks fucking with my fans going its still vegging just flipped to 12/12.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 22, 2020)

Back of tent right side definitely an indica looking pheno time will tell.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 7, 2020)

conor c said:


> Anyone here ran ancestral skunk ?


I have 2 packs on the way right now, just hit the US today... I have heard very good things about it, read one report of a guy finding an extremely skunky pheno in it. Lots of info over at IC Mag as well. Till I get the old Kentucky Skunk back, I'm gonna look elsewhere. Something told me to grab a pack of old Sam "the Rat" Skunkmans Ancestral Skunk...

Me and AkBean Brains are fixing to start a very in depth Skunk collaboration, once we are done working the Beatrix Choice, M48 and William's Wonder...

I have tons of Skunk genetics stocked up in my own little lock box dedicated to just this... From various breeders as well as local Kentucky heirloom lines... Lots of old stanky Afghani lines...

I lost the Kentucky Skunk which is legit 100% Skunkspray, almost 3 years ago in a raid. I can't access it now because the old man that has it is very sick and bedridden. It would be very disrespectful of me at this moment and I'm more concerned about his health, than anything else. However, his brothers still fool with it. One of my old partners had got either an 8th bag or quarter bag of it from the old mans younger brother and found 7 or 8 beans! It comes around every now and again but you never find seeds in it... Anyway, he popped them and got all males except for one girl... And he lost the female.... Anyway, here is a pic of the skunkiest Male and I'm getting some pollen and cuts off it. Stem rub smells identical to the Kentucky "skunkspray" Skunk cut.... Gonna hit several of my skunkiest plants with that pollen! I have not flowered them out yet but I have 3 VERY stinky 1989 Nevilles Super Skunk girls that just straight up reek... One of them smells of vinyl, like a brand new pool float or inner tube on a hot day out on the lake... One smells of straight loud armpits and I have those 2 indoors... The one I put outdoors I wish I'd kept inside because it's the one.... I decided to sit it out because it smelled just like the vinyl pheno.... Then, after I put it outdoors a couple weeks later that smell changed to straight skunk... Not the old sweet skunk, but the funky skunk spray skunk... I have lots of faith in that one and have taken several cuts of it and have them in storage. I'm gonna hit her with some that Kentucky Skunk spunk....  


Here is that Kentucky Skunk stud....








One thing that really excites me about this male, is not only is he the skunkiest but he also has triple serrations here and there on the leaves just like his momma....


AK Bean Brains just sent me half his pack of Heime Chebas Roadkill Skunk via USPS today also, to add to my collection. Then strayfox sent me 2 packs of the Black Afghani Skunk and he used that dairy farmer cut in it. I sent him the original William's Wonder freezer beans from SSSC to work with and find a nice male for his beautiful mother cut. In return he really hooked me up.. Those and the ancestral skunk are newest additions... Not counting the tons of other packs I have from various breeders and local lines... Gonna be a kick ass project. I have always promised the people I'll bring the old skunk back to those who truly know her worth, and the ones that never got to experience her... Its gonna take some time, but I keep my word and my promises... I'll be looking for a "few" testers eventually.


----------



## conor c (Jul 7, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I have 2 packs on the way right now, just hit the US today... I have heard very good things about it, read one report of a guy finding an extremely skunky pheno in it. Lots of info over at IC Mag as well. Till I get the old Kentucky Skunk back, I'm gonna look elsewhere. Something told me to grab a pack of old Sam "the Rat" Skunkmans Ancestral Skunk...
> 
> Me and AkBean Brains are fixing to start a very in depth Skunk collaboration, once we are done working the Beatrix Choice, M48 and William's Wonder...
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed mate good luck


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 7, 2020)

conor c said:


> Fingers crossed mate good luck


Thanks bud... I need all of the luck that I can absolutely get... y'all keep sending those good vibes my way!!


----------



## RocketBoy (Jul 7, 2020)

kona gold said:


> What are you talking about?


It sounds like he is advertising for people to get ripped off


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 8, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I have 2 packs on the way right now, just hit the US today... I have heard very good things about it, read one report of a guy finding an extremely skunky pheno in it. Lots of info over at IC Mag as well. Till I get the old Kentucky Skunk back, I'm gonna look elsewhere. Something told me to grab a pack of old Sam "the Rat" Skunkmans Ancestral Skunk...
> 
> Me and AkBean Brains are fixing to start a very in depth Skunk collaboration, once we are done working the Beatrix Choice, M48 and William's Wonder...
> 
> ...


That's awesome. William's Wonder F2s. Hope you find that old stinky skunk I remember from my days in VA. My buddy got a 1/4 and brought it into our dorm room. Had to take the 1/4 to a friends place b/c we couldn't hide the smell even in a jar.


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (Jul 12, 2020)

I have had these sat in my bean box for about 11 years. I wanna grow the skunk but not so much the Haze. There are defiantly 2 different bean sizes. Anyone know what's what? I'm thinking the Haze seeds are smaller. But I really have no idea


----------



## yesum (Jul 12, 2020)

^^ You are likely right on the seed size. The Colombian/Haze seeds tended to be small and the indica larger, also the Mexican I think.


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (Jul 12, 2020)

yesum said:


> ^^ You are likely right on the seed size. The Colombian/Haze seeds tended to be small and the indica larger, also the Mexican I think.


Yeah sweet cheers I thought I was. I can remember some Haze x I've done in the past being small beanz.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> Yeah sweet cheers I thought I was. I can remember some Haze x I've done in the past being small beanz.


11 years? pop them all or let someone else do it....


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (Jul 12, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> 11 years? pop them all or let someone else do it....


Lol don't you sometimes go a bit mental buying beanz? And end up with some forgotten gem's sat in you're fridge for years? And I think at time, I didn't know what was what, I don't mind passing on the Haze beanz as I never really wanted to grow Haze anyway. But over the last couple of weeks I have been thinking about terps and the skunky smelly one's I have been really missing, Esp the really fruity Skunky terps. Cannabis flavours have really changed and got lost over the years.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 12, 2020)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> Lol don't you sometimes go a bit mental buying beanz? And end up with some forgotten gem's sat in you're fridge for years? And I think at time, I didn't know what was what, I don't mind passing on the Haze beanz as I never really wanted to grow Haze anyway. But over the last couple of weeks I have been thinking about terps and the skunky smelly one's I have been really missing, Esp the really fruity Skunky terps. Cannabis flavours have really changed and got lost over the years.


You aint the only one  Beanhordersanonymous


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 12, 2020)

Not quite sure what I have yet. Pre '98 B.K. That is looking pure idica and wreaks of foul skunk since week 5 of veg. It reminds me of the skunk buds I grew in the late 80's. Heres hoping I found a reasonable facsimile. Ten weeks from seed. And I am sitting on a few and intend to clone the 2 I have going outdoors. Ain't gonna finish easy in MI.


----------



## conor c (Jul 12, 2020)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> Lol don't you sometimes go a bit mental buying beanz? And end up with some forgotten gem's sat in you're fridge for years? And I think at time, I didn't know what was what, I don't mind passing on the Haze beanz as I never really wanted to grow Haze anyway. But over the last couple of weeks I have been thinking about terps and the skunky smelly one's I have been really missing, Esp the really fruity Skunky terps. Cannabis flavours have really changed and got lost over the years.


Yeah i think alot of people here have more seeds than they could ever run lol


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 12, 2020)

conor c said:


> Yeah i think alot of people here have more seeds than they could ever run lol


just think out off all the money You spend on seeds. What you could have bought instead..


----------



## T macc (Jul 12, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> just think out off all the money You spend on seeds. What you could have bought instead..


A whole down payment on a car...


----------



## conor c (Jul 12, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> just think out off all the money You spend on seeds. What you could have bought instead..


True but seeds are like a lottery you got to be in it to win it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 12, 2020)

T macc said:


> A whole down payment on a car...


One seed could buy you many cars theoretically. It's a love affair. Buy more seeds. Less cars. Peace.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> One seed could buy you many cars theoretically. It's a love affair. Buy more seeds. Less cars. Peace.


Yup grow that massive outdoor plant that will yield you 10 pounds lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 12, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Yup grow that massive outdoor plant that will yield you 10 pounds lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4622621


"NOT FOR SALE or HIRE."


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 12, 2020)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> View attachment 4622344
> 
> I have had these sat in my bean box for about 11 years. I wanna grow the skunk but not so much the Haze. There are defiantly 2 different bean sizes. Anyone know what's what? I'm thinking the Haze seeds are smaller. But I really have no idea


Unless those have been kept frozen or under super cool temps and with a desiccant, id be curious to see the germination rate.


----------



## ilovereggae (Jul 12, 2020)

conor c said:


> Yeah i think alot of people here have more seeds than they could ever run lol


Been thinking about this a lot recently. Is there any open source seed bank that is collecting all of these strains? I know the shady VC backed labs are taking tissue culture samples of everything that gets sent in for testing, and I'm sure before long they will try to control all the seed sales and genetics.

So I like to think of all of us for now as that collective seed bank. We are defending the future generations right to have these old genetics.

You are not hoarding seeds, you are a freedom fighter


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 12, 2020)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> View attachment 4622344
> 
> I have had these sat in my bean box for about 11 years. I wanna grow the skunk but not so much the Haze. There are defiantly 2 different bean sizes. Anyone know what's what? I'm thinking the Haze seeds are smaller. But I really have no idea


you can still buy them on seedbay





Original Haze X Skunk #1 – SeedBay







www.seedbay.com


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (Jul 13, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> you can still buy them on seedbay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But them beanz I shown are a mix packet. Not a cross.


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (Jul 13, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Unless those have been kept frozen or under super cool temps and with a desiccant, id be curious to see the germination rate.


Should be fine popped 5 blue satellite 2.2 last year, They are of similar age. All 5 came up, All I did was soak them and put them in coco... Dude on youtube Kevin Jordrey talks about methods 2 up you're chances of popping old beanz in one of his video's. I think if you take care of you're beanz they will be good for many years


----------



## conor c (Jul 13, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> Been thinking about this a lot recently. Is there any open source seed bank that is collecting all of these strains? I know the shady VC backed labs are taking tissue culture samples of everything that gets sent in for testing, and I'm sure before long they will try to control all the seed sales and genetics.
> 
> So I like to think of all of us for now as that collective seed bank. We are defending the future generations right to have these old genetics.
> 
> You are not hoarding seeds, you are a freedom fighter


Yeah id donate if there was a easy and trustworthy place sadly aint so easy to find even seed companies struggle cos redtape etc i know for a fact realseeds is trying to get his seeds into various institutions for future preservation but isnt easy


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 13, 2020)

MrGoldenNugz said:


> But them beanz I shown are a mix packet. Not a cross.


Actually the seeds you showed were an open pollination of his “mixed garden” using the original haze x skunk #1 male. So yes a mix pack but all had the same dad.


----------



## MrGoldenNugz (Jul 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Actually the seeds you showed were an open pollination of his “mixed garden” using the original haze x skunk #1 male. So yes a mix pack but all had the same dad.


So they are haze x skunk x haze.... haze x skunk x skunk?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 13, 2020)

(Everything in his garden at the time) x (original haze x skunk#1)
Then he took all those seeded plants and sold the crosses then the ones that wound up all over the place mixed together after packing and shipping were packed as freebies. Very common back in the day.


----------



## Skizzy7$ (Jul 13, 2020)

johny22 said:


> Im talking about that foul stench u can smell through a brick wall, makes ur eyes go that scary red damn that stuff disabled me fast long story short i was in a car going a do a dutchie had 1 cone and got absolutely destroyed the world started spinning i was like oh shit im in trouble lol, grown alot of these strains from mordern breeders they just pale in comparison ive never had that effect from any other strain true psychedelic weed real skunk, sensi had good skunk years ago there stock has changed definitely not the same


sorry i'm a few years late. look up "Kevin Jodrey Skunk Project"

hope you get this 2020, cheers & happy grow'n


----------



## STR4NG3R (Jul 13, 2020)

thats super skunk in the pic<
fruity, citrusy, NOT skunky


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 13, 2020)

T macc said:


> A whole down payment on a car...


Hell the whole damn car.


----------



## T macc (Jul 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hell the whole damn car.


I'd hate to calculate how much I've spent. I have a gallon of seed packs, and still growing for some reason. I need to give some away eventually


----------



## conor c (Aug 8, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Thanks bud... I need all of the luck that I can absolutely get... y'all keep sending those good vibes my way!!


Your welcome


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 8, 2020)

The pre 98 BK is flowering and looking good. Small stature. But thick meaty little bushes. They have potential to be show plants. And really dank skunk and slightly minty sour smelling. Can't wait till it's sample time. Looking more promising every week.


----------



## ApacheNinja (Aug 28, 2020)

RKS has been found by numerous people all over the world. 100% RKS and a plethora of other putrid scents that would tag a maggot.
Check out blueskievienna on IG, he's got the real effin deal gromiez.
100 clams for 25 beans is a steal for the true RKS from the legendary Old-timer, the one who lent then genetics to RKS.


----------



## conor c (Aug 30, 2020)

ApacheNinja said:


> RKS has been found by numerous people all over the world. 100% RKS and a plethora of other putrid scents that would tag a maggot.
> Check out blueskievienna on IG, he's got the real effin deal gromiez.
> 100 clams for 25 beans is a steal for the true RKS from the legendary Old-timer, the one who lent then genetics to RKS.


Ive heard alot of people saying growing em out there not rks not saying there isnt maybe phenos to find in there but just people should be aware of that is all im saying its just its clearly not straight up rks in them beans


----------



## RichRoots (Aug 30, 2020)

ApacheNinja said:


> RKS has been found by numerous people all over the world. 100% RKS and a plethora of other putrid scents that would tag a maggot.
> Check out blueskievienna on IG, he's got the real effin deal gromiez.
> 100 clams for 25 beans is a steal for the true RKS from the legendary Old-timer, the one who lent then genetics to RKS.


How many packs did u pop to find it ?


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 30, 2020)

conor c said:


> Ive heard alot of people saying growing em out there not rks not saying there isnt maybe phenos to find in there but just people should be aware of that is all im saying its just its clearly not straight up rks in them beans





RichRoots said:


> How many packs did u pop to find it ?


That clown is blueskievienna and he’s just trying to drum up business


----------



## T macc (Aug 30, 2020)

ApacheNinja said:


> RKS has been found by numerous people all over the world. 100% RKS and a plethora of other putrid scents that would tag a maggot.
> Check out blueskievienna on IG, he's got the real effin deal gromiez.
> 100 clams for 25 beans is a steal for the true RKS from the legendary Old-timer, the one who lent then genetics to RKS.


I think this was already discussed here and proven wrong some pages back


----------



## ApacheNinja (Sep 11, 2020)

conor c said:


> Ive heard alot of people saying growing em out there not rks not saying there isnt maybe phenos to find in there but just people should be aware of that is all im saying its just its clearly not straight up rks in them beans


You're absolutely right I can't deny that. There are some of the most indescribable odors in his pheno packs. I haven't personally popped any, but I'm close with a guy who has and it's real. He's going to give me a few different cuts and another guy is sending a few beans.
I'm actually running Swami's Blue Orca x 85 Humboldt RKS/Uruapan Duke's 91 Pole Cat bc at the moment. I wasn't looking for skunk actually, I was and still am looking for the chem/fuel that comes along with some of the skunks.


----------



## danktechno (Sep 17, 2020)

This thread has been going on for 3 years with 68 pages and no ones has found the real deal RKS. It must be either extinct or never existed.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Sep 17, 2020)

danktechno said:


> This thread has been going on for 3 years with 68 pages and no ones has found the real deal RKS. It must be either extinct or never existed.


late 90s early 2000s in the mid-South we thought of it as pretty much the bottom tier of dank, to be honest.... always seeded and always around for mids prices... sticky and strong but a cloudy head buzz and not much bag appeal and stank enough to be a problem in the bag and clinging to you after you smoked it... it just kind of disappeared from the market around 2002 but no one really cared because it was always just the backup plan or the thing we'd buy to hold over between crops... now everybody's looking for it like it's the holy grail of all weed and I keep thinking of all those trays full of seeds we just threw away


----------



## Hawg Wild (Sep 17, 2020)

much more coveted was the piney "Christmas tree bud" that came around for a few weeks every December. It was usually lime green and compressed (but not usually bricked) and had just a few seeds... that stuff quit turning up regularly around the same time but still makes an occasional appearance.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 17, 2020)

Taken for granted.


----------



## spliffendz (Sep 17, 2020)

I always wondered, is the US skunk the same as the UK or European skunk? Is there even an Asian or African skunk?


----------



## ilovereggae (Sep 18, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> I always wondered, is the US skunk the same as the UK or European skunk? Is there even an Asian or African skunk?


It has to come from somewhere. My wild guess is it was originally some combo of genetics that made their way into the Johnny Boone / Cornbread gene pool and that's how it got all over the country and also why we haven't been able to find it again since.

I remember 2 distinct variations of roadkill as a teenager.

One that we got from some old hippies at the Philadelphia Folk Festival campground around where I lived @ 92ish?? that was like 100x stronger than anything else around. Stung your nose on the exhale a little. It was definitely outdoor herb, rough trimmed but fat buds. As soon as you took it out of a bag it hit the air it was like a skunk sprayed in the room and if you smoked and the smoke hit your clothes you just smelled like a smoky skunk until you changed. I am 100% sure this was real deal RKS.

I alao had a friend around 96/97 who used to grow monster plants in cornfields. This shit stunk like dead skunks but also had this distinct twist in that also smelled like roses. it actually was so strong it was nauseating at times just smelling it sitting out across the room. I honestly do not like the smell of fresh cut flowers especially roses or orchids so I really did not love this one. I used to wonder if it was sprayed by something in the cornfield or if it was something in the cow manure they fertilized with.. but it smelled the same when he ran it indoors too so it was definitely genetics. 

I remember one time he gave me a zip of it in a regular sandwich baggy while we were out somewhere, and it was the non zip lock kind just a fold over. I had to stick it in the cargo pocket of my shorts. I think I was actually moving that day or something because I had to go into a Uhaul before I got home. There was maybe 10 ppl in there, and as soon as I walked in with like 30 seconds everyone turned and looked at me. I got up to the counter and the guy straight up told me I smelled offensive. I could probably hit that guy up on the off chance he still has the genetics but honestly that is not the one we want to find again anyway.


----------



## Weedbaser (Sep 18, 2020)

Your first description is just like what we were getting around the same time in Va/NC. Yes it smelled a lot in the bag but when smoked it was outrageous.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 28, 2020)

Tstat said:


> I'll always remember a Patriots game back in the 80's where a friend brought a single, fat joint of "skunk". She said it was Afghani and it smelled just like a skunk's ass. It was SO potent. The only thing I have had that was as potent was a bud of Acapulco Gold, that had practically no smell, lol.
> 
> Ah, the good old days.


YES! I remember it like it was yesterday. Fall of '83. My buddy's older brother was going to Fitchburg State and living on-campus and came back one Friday with a quarter pound of what he said was "Afghani" but must have been Skunk #1. The skunky smell was unbelievable. We would double bag our stashes to try and keep the stank to a minimum. Would be great to have it back again.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Sep 28, 2020)

Skunk #1 is just an industry name. It has never been skunky. You're much more likely to find actual skunk terps in an Afghani cultivar.


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 28, 2020)

Hawg Wild said:


> Skunk #1 is just an industry name. It has never been skunky. You're much more likely to find actual skunk terps in an Afghani cultivar.


Pheno hunt Balkhi!

Nuff said


----------



## conor c (Sep 28, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Pheno hunt Balkhi!
> 
> Nuff said


I have heard that the balkhi strain is known for throwing out some rank phenos but more putrid than skunky what i was told who knows sure you will get something cool regardless of if its rks or not


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 28, 2020)

Grew 'The Pure' from Flying Dutchman about 10 years ago - they advertised it as "the one and only skunk #1"
https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/The_Pure/Flying_Dutchmen/
iirc correctly I remember liking this stuff, but thinking it smelled very berryish, and not at all skunky. Like strawberries. Also, not very sativa-like at all. Meanwhile, I've smelled other more recent strains that really had the roadkill skunk scent to them. Maybe my sense of smell is broken.


----------



## danktechno (Sep 29, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFup8T9Bbiq/


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2020)

That’s what I been waiting to hear!


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 29, 2020)

danktechno said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFup8T9Bbiq/


Todd loves todd

enjoy paying 20$ or more for some seeds from heime who was charging i think few hundred like riot seeds and won’t share the lineage of there finds.. lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2020)

Yeah 500 bucks for a pack of seeds man is a lot of dough. I wanted to hear somebody say there was some skunk in there before I went and dropped that kind of dough though, I’m not a rich man.


----------



## xox (Sep 29, 2020)

i live where you can indeed hit a skunk with your car im familiar with the smell. i too would like to find the real skunk i used to be able to buy it all the time when i was younger last time i saw it was approx 14 years ago. it was the strongest smelling herb ive ever seen such a pungent odour. there was a guy i used to get it from regularly he had been collecting seeds that he would find in the bags he would get one day i went buy the house i was standing in the front yard ringing the door bell all i could smell was skunk outside of the house when he invited me in i told him once i was inside that i could tell what was going on upstairs and that he should buy a carbon filter. he then invited me upstairs to go see. the leaves on the plants didnt look indica or sativa dominant it was indeed a hybrid. i did see some more recently a friend of mine did get a couple ozs when out of town a few hours away he phoned me to come over and see unfortunately did not find any seeds in the bag. im still looking locally but my hopes are not high.


----------



## TintEastwood (Sep 29, 2020)

Original Skunk #1


The Original Skunk No.1 (Afghan x Colombian) x Acapulco Gold 8 to 10 Weeks Flowering Time Regular Seeds Seed stock came directly from Skunkman Sam to Mel Frank in 1988. Legendary for its stability, consistency and high myrcene levels, this is the truly authentic Skunk No.1. Mel Frank reproduced...




agseedco.com


----------



## T macc (Oct 1, 2020)

danktechno said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFup8T9Bbiq/


Notice he only describes the smell as "definitely not sweet". I dont doubt it's fire, just not the right terps. Skunk is a great strain itself


----------



## T macc (Oct 1, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Original Skunk #1
> 
> 
> The Original Skunk No.1 (Afghan x Colombian) x Acapulco Gold 8 to 10 Weeks Flowering Time Regular Seeds Seed stock came directly from Skunkman Sam to Mel Frank in 1988. Legendary for its stability, consistency and high myrcene levels, this is the truly authentic Skunk No.1. Mel Frank reproduced...
> ...


Never seen this site, but definitely some interesting things to be had here


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 1, 2020)

T macc said:


> Notice he only describes the smell as "definitely not sweet". I dont doubt it's fire, just not the right terps. Skunk is a great strain itself


The consensus is modern skunks strains are “sweet skunk” so looking for a skunk smell that doesn’t have a sweet backend is the point here.

Island sweet skunk is a skunky strain but it’s sweet. Case and point.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 1, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> The consensus is modern skunks strains are “sweet skunk” so looking for a skunk smell that doesn’t have a sweet backend is the point here.
> 
> Island sweet skunk is a skunky strain but it’s sweet. Case and point.





danktechno said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFup8T9Bbiq/


Lol its still growing. Needs to be chopped and dried and jarred and smoked before any legit RKSclaims can be made


----------



## xox (Oct 1, 2020)

has anybody grown this yet?






R.K.S.


R.K.S. is now available to purchase from www.DNAGenetics.com Shop online today




dnagenetics.com





i wonder if this smells like skunk or not


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Lol its still growing. Needs to be chopped and dried and jarred and smoked before any legit RKSclaims can be made


Let’s be honest, no one will believe it until they smell/taste it for themselves.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyone ever mess with the pheno hunting packs from Blueskiesvienna? He claims they contain some old school rks phenos from Oldtimer1, but man they are pricey, like $25/seed before shipping for the all Skunk pack


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 2, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Anyone ever mess with the pheno hunting packs from Blueskiesvienna? He claims they contain some old school rks phenos from Oldtimer1, but man they are pricey, like $25/seed before shipping for the all Skunk pack


Stay away


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 2, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Stay away


That's all I needed to hear... thanks man


----------



## Auggie1228 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hawg Wild said:


> late 90s early 2000s in the mid-South we thought of it as pretty much the bottom tier of dank, to be honest.... always seeded and always around for mids prices... sticky and strong but a cloudy head buzz and not much bag appeal and stank enough to be a problem in the bag and clinging to you after you smoked it... it just kind of disappeared from the market around 2002 but no one really cared because it was always just the backup plan or the thing we'd buy to hold over between crops... now everybody's looking for it like it's the holy grail of all weed and I keep thinking of all those trays full of seeds we just threw away


----------



## Auggie1228 (Oct 2, 2020)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?


----------



## Auggie1228 (Oct 2, 2020)

Silverback nut butter fresh coast seeds


----------



## ChocoKush (Oct 2, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Anyone ever mess with the pheno hunting packs from Blueskiesvienna? He claims they contain some old school rks phenos from Oldtimer1, but man they are pricey, like $25/seed before shipping for the all Skunk pack


Damn, I got his S-Line 2 15 seeds and pheno hunter pack 20 seeds for $160 shipped.

from what i have gather he changes the price alot from what i see other people pay.


----------



## conor c (Oct 3, 2020)

xox said:


> has anybody grown this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its sweet genetically its more like an ak than a skunk cos of the thai influence its sweet tho not skunky just a clever play on the name rks to sell seeds its not rks


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2020)

Heime Cheeba’s hold the promise right now. I think there is RKS in chemdog family history. I know I’m not the only one that has postulated this, but it’s just mental masturbation. I feel like one way or another it’s coming back soon, just because it’s in the “consciousness”


----------



## ChocoKush (Oct 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Heime Cheeba’s hold the promise right now. I think there is RKS in chemdog family history. I know I’m not the only one that has postulated this, but it’s just mental masturbation. I feel like one way or another it’s coming back soon, just because it’s in the “consciousness”


I have a pack of Giesel x Super Skunk that seems promising from eastcoastoriginalz

May find phenos close to the other super skunk in it...


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 4, 2020)

Ok so now the story shifts, I see what was said before. Heime told me he had 100s of thousands of those regular RKS. Now it’s under a hundred for a first drop and under a hundred for a second drop and $600 a pack now!! This guy!


----------



## ChocoKush (Oct 4, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Ok so now the story shifts, I see what was said before. Heime told me he had 100s of thousands of those regular RKS. Now it’s under a hundred for a first drop and under a hundred for a second drop and $600 a pack now!! This guy!


LOL

For how many seeds?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 4, 2020)

10-12, a regular pack!


----------



## Canada_420 (Oct 4, 2020)

Royal kush. Skunk #1 x Afghan #1.


----------



## Canada_420 (Oct 4, 2020)

Canada_420 said:


> Royal kush. Skunk #1 x Afghan #1.





Royal Kush - G13 Labs - Best Cannabis Seeds To Buy


----------



## guitarzan (Oct 8, 2020)

I live in North Bay...in the mid nighties a guy in town grew a crop of bud that was super smelly, a cross between sweet burnt rubber and fresh dead skunk. That stuff was uber-potent...every time I smoked it, no getting used to it like most strains. You couldn't hide the smell of it no matter how well you concealed the stuff. Me and a buddy head to Callander to pick up a 1/4 lb. We were in my mini Austin and the O.P.P. were at Wasi Road and he was sticking his head inside vehicles...my buddy was nervous as hell, waiting to bail out and run into the Wasi River just up the road...he was ready to bail when the cop waved us on...WHEW!!! The ONLY shitty thing about that strain was that smell...but the ONLY thing that differentiates this strain from all the others, unfortunately, is that smell. I've bought seeds from a retail in town that were supposed to be smelly skunk, and did have a slight odour resembling skunk, but it certainly wasn't it. I messaged the guy who grew it decades ago, hoping and praying he'd have a bunch stashed, and he'd ffel my pain and help me out...he suggested Number One Skunk at a seed selling place online...I'm doubting it will be the strain I'm talking about. In my opinion, due to all this world wide cannabis recognition era, all the strains have been crossed over and crossed over again...we ended up with Kush This & Kush That.


----------



## xox (Oct 9, 2020)

guitarzan said:


> I live in North Bay...in the mid nighties a guy in town grew a crop of bud that was super smelly, a cross between sweet burnt rubber and fresh dead skunk. That stuff was uber-potent...every time I smoked it, no getting used to it like most strains. You couldn't hide the smell of it no matter how well you concealed the stuff. Me and a buddy head to Callander to pick up a 1/4 lb. We were in my mini Austin and the O.P.P. were at Wasi Road and he was sticking his head inside vehicles...my buddy was nervous as hell, waiting to bail out and run into the Wasi River just up the road...he was ready to bail when the cop waved us on...WHEW!!! The ONLY shitty thing about that strain was that smell...but the ONLY thing that differentiates this strain from all the others, unfortunately, is that smell. I've bought seeds from a retail in town that were supposed to be smelly skunk, and did have a slight odour resembling skunk, but it certainly wasn't it. I messaged the guy who grew it decades ago, hoping and praying he'd have a bunch stashed, and he'd ffel my pain and help me out...he suggested Number One Skunk at a seed selling place online...I'm doubting it will be the strain I'm talking about. In my opinion, due to all this world wide cannabis recognition era, all the strains have been crossed over and crossed over again...we ended up with Kush This & Kush That.


yes! i live 4 hours away from there i've smoked that back then that was exactly what i was talking about in my post its still out there brother keep looking i dont live in sudbury but i had a friend who picked up a couple ounces while he was there approx 2 years ago and it was the real deal just no seeds in the bag


----------



## Canada_420 (Oct 9, 2020)

Ghost ship has that oldschool skunk smell/taste. Hard to find though. I believe colorado seeds inc created and sells that strain


----------



## Trainwreckertonville (Oct 10, 2020)

Anything crossed with skunk#1 isn’t even close to the early 2000s new england skunk. I don’t remember ever seeing a seed in it and it was around for a few years in the 2000-2005 range. It was very consistent so prob was a clone only.


----------



## Road kill skunk (Oct 19, 2020)

First you have to know the original parents. The first dominate gene is
50% Columbian Gold
25% Acapulco Gold 
25% Afganistan Afghan

Until "ALL" 3 are in your bud, you'll never smoke the real skunk weed. The Ozarks in Missouri successfully grew their own version of Gold. It was like breaking into a milky way oozing with resins. It tended to have high yellow hues. It had a earthy toffee taste. The old school weed had high delta 9.

The government bans high delta 9 at all dispensaries. Hybrids are not good for nothing. The difference between this weed and the old was... it had no burnt out effect. You got ripped torn and flown away to stoned cotton mouth mountain every time where only water and food could save you


----------



## ChocoKush (Oct 20, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 20, 2020)

Those are certainly all words.


----------



## TheFunkyBuddha (Oct 20, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Real Deal RKS was originally made by Uncle Fester Hells Angels Club 81 in the 60s.
> 
> It DOES have Broad Leaf in it, but is only 1/3 of the mix.
> 
> ...


The plants are smarter than the 81's red and white make pink


----------



## SFnone (Oct 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Ok so now the story shifts, I see what was said before. Heime told me he had 100s of thousands of those regular RKS. Now it’s under a hundred for a first drop and under a hundred for a second drop and $600 a pack now!! This guy!


I've been chatting several big names up, who are growing heime cheeba's, and the consensus seems to be, don't hold your breath... not saying it definitely isn't yet, just not likely.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 23, 2020)

Ya the few that are talking aren’t screaming.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 23, 2020)

mathias420 said:


> Here is my take on what has happened to the RKS. Through the 80's and 90's a specific group of people (Mossad) were allowed to grow marijuana and sell in order to fund clandestine operation's in the middle east. These people don't like competition and knew that they would have it, so they produced a variety that would smell so loud that the police could easily find competitors grows. What they didn't know is that this Terpene/Thiol they created gave the marijuana a super effect without a ceiling or quickly built tolerance...right away these Jews understood that this was a BIG mistake! Profits would increase if people needed to smoke more to reach their personal enjoyment stage! the one hitter quitter must be culled! now all we have is a watered down version of the real deal rks, you can get the faint hint of it from many varieties but never the full flavor. You don't have to look hard to see that 90% of Washington's Recreational Marijuana stores are owned by JEWS! and that is why their is no home growing allowed, because those fucks love a good monopoly!



Lol.. yikes


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 23, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-future-holds-bright-light.958131/
> 
> For everyone looking for the true, old school, one and only Road Kill Skunk, please check out my thread.
> 
> ...


Update?


----------



## lungbutter (Oct 24, 2020)

The skunk that we used to get in the rave scene in the 90's in Europe was very sweet and neon green. Afghani was really nice too back then, like menthol Xmas spice bud.


----------



## kenny09 (Nov 6, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Update?


I'll be waiting to see this happen. I have some seed from Mel Frank that he got from Sam in the 80's. I hope this has the skunk in them.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 6, 2020)

Shoreline OG is as close the the real deal as I've experienced. I've got the original (unimproved) cut. I just harvested again, and I'm always reminded of how much I love it each time I do. It's rotten and pungent, but with subtle citrus undertones. Tons of old school red pistil action gives it a unique dried appearance as compared to most of the flowers today.


----------



## RichRoots (Nov 6, 2020)

Anyone tried Heime Cheebas RKS?


----------



## kenny09 (Nov 16, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> Anyone tried Heime Cheebas RKS?


several people are growing it but I dont here them screaming about it.


----------



## OlaRuntz (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey guys I've been following this thread for a while & finally decided to make a account to share my little run in I had not too long ago with the real deal RKS. It is 110% in the east coast , one grower I know that has a bunch of years under his belt & has for a fact the real deal RKS Phenotype growing as we speak. It stinks so fucking bad.

I know some of y'all will doubt me but I seriously can say this man has it growing. he actually had to put up a few game hunting cameras a couple of yards from his house incase the feds come the smell is something I'll never forget till the day I die. I love gassy/fuel/OG strains & I can say fasho this stuff is way worser smelling then any OG. Not one hint of sweetness. He will be harvesting soon the actual smoke is what I'm waiting on the most.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2020)

OlaRuntz said:


> Hey guys I've been following this thread for a while & finally decided to make a account to share my little run in I had not too long ago with the real deal RKS. It is 110% in the east coast , one grower I know that has a bunch of years under his belt & has for a fact the real deal RKS Phenotype growing as we speak. It stinks so fucking bad.
> 
> I know some of y'all will doubt me but I seriously can say this man has it growing. he actually had to put up a few game hunting cameras a couple of yards from his house incase the feds come the smell is something I'll never forget till the day I die. I love gassy/fuel/OG strains & I can say fasho this stuff is way worser smelling then any OG. Not one hint of sweetness. He will be harvesting soon the actual smoke is what I'm waiting on the most.


 You talking about me?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 10, 2020)

OlaRuntz said:


> Hey guys I've been following this thread for a while & finally decided to make a account to share my little run in I had not too long ago with the real deal RKS. It is 110% in the east coast , one grower I know that has a bunch of years under his belt & has for a fact the real deal RKS Phenotype growing as we speak. It stinks so fucking bad.
> 
> I know some of y'all will doubt me but I seriously can say this man has it growing. he actually had to put up a few game hunting cameras a couple of yards from his house incase the feds come the smell is something I'll never forget till the day I die. I love gassy/fuel/OG strains & I can say fasho this stuff is way worser smelling then any OG. Not one hint of sweetness. He will be harvesting soon the actual smoke is what I'm waiting on the most.


Link to seed purchase, please.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 10, 2020)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Link to seed purchase, please.


lol


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 10, 2020)

I bought a pack of Paradise Seeds Sensi Star back around 2000 that had the nastiest, rankest skunk odor. It would make your eyes water. I had to eliminate it because of the odor. I'm sure that has changed since then or people would be talking about it now.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 10, 2020)

Intermission.

Not old school.
Sweet Island Skunk x2
1 tall. front center
1 short





Pardon my louzy canopy mgmt. Lol


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 10, 2020)

TintEastwood said:


> Intermission.
> 
> Not old school.
> Sweet Island Skunk x2
> ...


Second pic looking very skunkyly delicious


----------



## H1ghTime (Dec 10, 2020)

I miss that old school skunk, i remember it being like play-doe,you could shape it anyway you wanted for it had so much resin.


----------



## Bigduck (Dec 16, 2020)

strayfox said:


> Skunktek has my new #circleofblessings testers. 80s black afghani / Michigan rks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dm me? Or do you have seeds for grabs?


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 16, 2020)

Bigduck said:


> Dm me? Or do you have seeds for grabs?


i had some gelato 25 and i pulled a bag out on my buddy and he said damn thats skunky, i didn't reply on that comment he made but i had thoughts in my head saying


----------



## Mellow old School (Dec 16, 2020)

Sad that Positronics dont carry their Skunk#1 anymore, first skunk I ever grew back in 1998, smelled like a mix of catpiss and oranges...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Mellow old School said:


> Sad that Positronics dont carry their Skunk#1 anymore, first skunk I ever grew back in 1998, smelled like a mix of catpiss and oranges...



Todd McCormick does have the Original Sk1. Straight from Mel Frank, who got it straight from Skunkman in the 80s. This IS the same stuff you remember from the 80s.
Authentic Genetics. These have only been bred 3x since 1988.


----------



## Mellow old School (Dec 17, 2020)

Nice, but they dont send outside the US so sad for me...


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 17, 2020)

72 pages later...has anyone found old school skunk? Enquiring minds would like to know.
Here's my take on skunk, it was definitely around when I was a kid. Late 90s early 2000s, I definitely smelt some skunky bud. Thing is- in the last 10 years, I have seen growers that had bud with a skunky smell to their flower just hints though. The strains the come to mind that had skunky phenos were cheese, OG, sour and chem. I haven't seen the rancid, rotten skunk sprayed a skunk load in you baggie since probably the early 2000s.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 17, 2020)

I think with all the cookies/gelatos flooding the market people aren't experiencing those old school terps as much anymore. I believe sour and chem will be making a serious comeback in this upcoming year and people will have a better shot of getting some skunkier bud. There's definitely people out there with skunk cuts, I just think some of the people that have em, guard them tightly, and don't give out cuts to just anyone.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 17, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Todd McCormick does have the Original Sk1. Straight from Mel Frank, who got it straight from Skunkman in the 80s. This IS the same stuff you remember from the 80s.
> Authentic Genetics. These have only been bred 3x since 1988.


Sam the skunkman???, I've heard some crazy shit about this dude.


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 17, 2020)

My uncle grew some Afghan Dream in the early 2000s that had to be double bagged and stashed outside. People would still literally say "I think there was a skunk in the back yard." You couldn't keep a joint of that stuff in the house let alone smoke it. Three floors, top to bottom, pure skunk. It made people gag when the took a big whiff outta the bag. To this day probably the best smoke I have ever had. It would get you STOOOOPID stoned to the point of staggering around like you were drunk. Twice i got so high it overwhelmed me and I threw up. Damn, I miss that stuff. I will never forget the day I drove by his house and all his plants were being put in the front yard by the cops. What a horrible feeling.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2020)

I was up in the mountains on the border of Colorado and New Mexico about 5 years ago, I was definitely near a skunk grow. I’m not stupid enough too be too snoopy in that area, it’s worth saying that people near Trinidad probably know something. I know there’s some old school rebel bikers out there, I was always told they had the skunk.


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 17, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I just think some of the people that have em, guard them tightly, and don't give out cuts to just anyone.


Why not? Why would you want to keep a thing like 'Skunk#1' this big secret that only a few people here and there have, and then a decade later the genetics get lost and nobody has it again? Unless you're planning on cornering the market on the seeds and charging $100/bean or something, doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Why not? Why would you want to keep a thing like 'Skunk#1' this big secret that only a few people here and there have, and then a decade later the genetics get lost and nobody has it again? Unless you're planning on cornering the market on the seeds and charging $100/bean or something, doesn't make sense to me.


Don’t take this the wrong way but I would say that it’s probably because you’re young, you don’t understand. For older folks a lot of this stuff you don’t talk about, for some not even to their spouse or their best friend. Literally take it to your grave.


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Don’t take this the wrong way but I would say that it’s probably because you’re young, you don’t understand. For older folks a lot of this stuff you don’t talk about, for some not even to their spouse or their best friend. Literally take it to your grave.


Except I'm probably older than you.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Except I'm probably older than you.


Well then you probably remember mandatory minimum sentencing!
Some people live off the grid dude!


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 17, 2020)

To be honest I don't remember much, it's all a blur to me now. I'll be 47 in 2 months.
I do remember high-school and vaguely remember 'skunk' - I wasn't growing weed yet in those days so I wasn't as keen as I became in later years on knowing what strain was what etc. People used to talk about 'hydro' and I guess by that they meant it had been grown hydroponically and was somehow denser buds than normal, or so we were told in those days. I grew up in Thunder Bay Ontario.
When I was in my teens, I ended up being friends with a dude I later found out was a pretty major dealer. Truth be told our circle of friends was pretty spoiled and he kept us in free smoke most of the time. It was rare that he would tell us (probably he didn't even know himself) what a certain type of weed was that we were smoking. Probably we smoked 'skunk' a number of times back then, but I was too new to the whole thing at the time for it to really leave much of a lasting impression.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> To be honest I don't remember much, it's all a blur to me now. I'll be 47 in 2 months.
> I do remember high-school and vaguely remember 'skunk' - I wasn't growing weed yet in those days so I wasn't as keen as I became in later years on knowing what strain was what etc. People used to talk about 'hydro' and I guess by that they meant it had been grown hydroponically and was somehow denser buds than normal, or so we were told in those days. I grew up in Thunder Bay Ontario.
> When I was in my teens, I ended up being friends with a dude I later found out was a pretty major dealer. Truth be told our circle of friends was pretty spoiled and he kept us in free smoke most of the time. It was rare that he would tell us (probably he didn't even know himself) what a certain type of weed was that we were smoking. Probably we smoked 'skunk' a number of times back then, but I was too new to the whole thing at the time for it to really leave much of a lasting impression.


Ha ha so I’m like one year older! I told you not to take it the wrong way lol
It’s funny, your story of your teens sounds like the other perspective from me to my friends because me and my buddy had like pounds all the time because his dad grew it. lol


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2020)

See that’s the thing though, my best friend who he and his dad taught me a lot of what I know, only did so because it was a family connection and I had known them my whole life. The rule was, you take it to your grave. Unfortunately it was his grave, my best friend died in 2006. I’m legal now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 17, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Why not? Why would you want to keep a thing like 'Skunk#1' this big secret that only a few people here and there have, and then a decade later the genetics get lost and nobody has it again? Unless you're planning on cornering the market on the seeds and charging $100/bean or something, doesn't make sense to me.


Its older heads probably dudes that are senior citizens that have it, they don't give a shit about selling cuts on instagram, those type of dudes still adhere to the oldchool outlaw lifestyle, and they ain't no types of advertising online. I think there a good chance of it around in the Appalachia area, or maybe I just like that story, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 17, 2020)

I will say a friend from Maine came down from like 8 years ago. He was at my neighbors house breaking out bags in the garage my buddies wife came out and was like, o shit a skunk sprayed and started spraying air freshener. I think some of the chem, sours, ogs and cheese strains stank like skunk to people the don't puff.


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 17, 2020)

I hear what you're saying and if someone just wants to keep a good thing to themselves that's fair. I can also understand not wanting to share a good thing over IG or whatever, but it still comes off as a bit selfish. Plus, you would want to preserve such a good thing, and you don't ensure the preservation of genetics by keeping them top-secret and under wraps. 
I recently got 'Skunk#1' reg seeds from Seedsman. I doubt they'll be the real deal but we'll see, too many other projects to get through first.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 17, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Todd McCormick does have the Original Sk1. Straight from Mel Frank, who got it straight from Skunkman in the 80s. This IS the same stuff you remember from the 80s.
> Authentic Genetics. These have only been bred 3x since 1988.


Do you have any experience with Sensi Seeds Skunk #1?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Do you have any experience with Sensi Seeds Skunk #1?



Yes, its had the crap bred out of it, and is more bottle necked vs McCormicks/Mel Franks. This stuff has only been bred 3 times since 88. Mr nice Shit is also different. I hear is back crossed to an Afghani. Ive also grown it. Some is good. Not as stable as the original is the big thing. Different selections, from different growers.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 17, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Do you have any experience with Sensi Seeds Skunk #1?


Ya there was definitely those type of Dutch seed companies putting out skunk phenos back in the late 90s early 00s, just think none of their offerings today are anything close to what they were. People lose males, lose cuts, cuts lose vigor, etc. Same shit happened with dj short blueberry, that shit was great thru the 90s into early 00s... then he lost the male and his blueberry packs are now not even close to what they used to produce. Serious seed used to have a fire ak-47, I grew in the late 00s, and was an absolute banger, reeked, yielded very well and had some serious strong potency. From what I heard that one> ak-47- is nowhere as good as it used to be. Things get lost in these hype days of breeding, genepools get tainted.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya there was definitely those type of Dutch seed companies putting out skunk phenos back in the late 90s early 00s, just think none of their offerings today are anything close to what they were. People lose males, lose cuts, cuts lose vigor, etc. Same shit happened with dj short blueberry, that shit was great thru the 90s into early 00s... then he lost the male and his blueberry packs are now not even close to what they used to produce. Serious seed used to have a fire ak-47, I grew in the late 00s, and was an absolute banger, reeked, yielded very well and had some serious strong potency. From what I heard that one> ak-47- is nowhere as good as it used to be. Things get lost in these hype days of breeding, genepools get tainted.


I grew out Skunk #1 straight from Amsterdam, in 1994 and it wasn't any skunkier than it is today.
Was good no ceiling weed though. Very headie


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 17, 2020)

Most Sk1 is sweet floral, with overtones of skunk, and/or cat piss. It all comes from the sulfur molecule Im pretty sure. It can also be cheesey as we all know from UK Cheese. The genetic pool of the original sk1 is much larger than whats around today, is more stable as far as phenotype structure goes, and is one of the best strains there is for breeding, as it brings stability, and a strong branching pattern. Original Skunk1 had 5% deviations, though the Terpene Profile can vary greatly. Theres a reason it was used in so many breeding programs. Same for NL5, and Haze. PNW Hashplant.
Its said one is more likely to find stronger terpene sulfur profiles in the old Super Skunk, of which Im not sure which Afghan they back crossed it to. Could be Afghan#1. The best of the best Afghan #1 was crippling, with a grape smell, and hashy taste. Super Choke. Many didnt like it. Killer stuff.
I grew some Afghan #1 out 4-5 years ago, and was junk.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 17, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya there was definitely those type of Dutch seed companies putting out skunk phenos back in the late 90s early 00s, just think none of their offerings today are anything close to what they were. People lose males, lose cuts, cuts lose vigor, etc. Same shit happened with dj short blueberry, that shit was great thru the 90s into early 00s... then he lost the male and his blueberry packs are now not even close to what they used to produce. Serious seed used to have a fire ak-47, I grew in the late 00s, and was an absolute banger, reeked, yielded very well and had some serious strong potency. From what I heard that one> ak-47- is nowhere as good as it used to be. Things get lost in these hype days of breeding, genepools get tainted.



My buddy has a cut of AK47 from the late 90s, and its top 5 best of all time. It sweet floral cat piss that will penetrate brick walls. The dry toke from a joint is Anise/Licorice... It was the first stuff I smoked in 12 years after a stint with the Feds for cultivation. Made me super paranoid. 1 huge fucking toke, and hold it as long as possible = FRIED POTATOES. Not to mention the stuff is lung buster, and will blow your head clean off if you try and hold a big hit.
Not really safe to drive and smoke at the same time. Similar to a powerful NL5/Haze x Hashplant/Sk1 which is my favorite, but the feds got it in 97.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Dec 18, 2020)

Once again for the folks in the back - Skunk #1 has NEVER been skunky. "Roadkill skunk" and Skunk #1 (sweet-tasting hybrid born and bred in Amsterdam) are not and have never been the same thing.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Sk1 was born, and bred in USA by Sacred Seeds. In the 70s.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 18, 2020)

Hawg Wild said:


> Once again for the folks in the back - Skunk #1 has NEVER been skunky. "Roadkill skunk" and Skunk #1 (sweet-tasting hybrid born and bred in Amsterdam) are not and have never been the same thing.


Have we been able to figure out anything about the genetics/parents involved?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Hawg Wild said:


> Once again for the folks in the back - Skunk #1 has NEVER been skunky. "Roadkill skunk" and Skunk #1 (sweet-tasting hybrid born and bred in Amsterdam) are not and have never been the same thing.


You are wrong, I know it’s contentious but Sam the skunk man helped them breed that and helped them breed the skunk smell out!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 18, 2020)

There can be skunk spray smells in Sk1. Also from where I come from in E Ky, we never called it RKS, always just skunk, and not all of it was acrid skunk. I myself often find skunk spray SWEET myself.... My sister used to smoke, and is almost 70 years old. When she came to my house one time when I was growing Local Skunk, she told me my house smelled like a skunk. Thats from someone that doesnt smoke, doesnt care what RKS is/Means, and said the stuff I had growing smelled like a fresh skunk.

I myself never heard Skunk, called RKS until I started reading it on forums. First Skunk I evr saw was in the mid-late 70s, and was from Meigs County Ohio. The California of the East at the time. My buddy was told the skunk genes they gave him, had Kerala in it.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> There can be skunk spray smells in Sk1. Also from where I come from in E Ky, we never called it RKS, always just skunk, and not all of it was acrid skunk. I myself often find skunk spray SWEET myself.... My sister used to smoke, and is almost 70 years old. When she came to my house one time when I was growing Local Skunk, she told me my house smelled like a skunk. Thats from someone that doesnt smoke, doesnt care what RKS is/Means, and said the stuff I had growing smelled like a fresh skunk.
> 
> I myself never heard Skunk, called RKS until I started reading it on forums. First Skunk I evr saw was in the mid-late 70s, and was from Meigs County Ohio. The California of the East at the time. My buddy was told the skunk genes they gave him, had Kerala in it.


Agreed, never heard the “RKS” thing until forums trying to decide what “real” old school skunk was. I remember my mentor postulating it being an Afghan Pakistani cross but with some kind of sativa in there. He thought Acapulco. There is a real danky taste in that Acapulco that you get hints of in a lot of modern stuff.


----------



## Wastei (Dec 18, 2020)

Only grew Skunk #1 from early 90's. They guy who gave me the seeds had been running her for 15+ years. Remember her being a bitch developing nanners in late flower. Other than that probably the sturdiest, fruitiest and most easy strain to work with. 

She cloned like a freak. Always 3-4 days earlier with root development than everything else. Actually received an old cut from a seed I gave a friend somewhere back in 2010. She looks like the old Skunk #1 I grew and her root development is on point.

Very interested in the real Old school Skunk. Hope they get her stable and people start breeding back the old "reekiness" lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> There can be skunk spray smells in Sk1. Also from where I come from in E Ky, we never called it RKS, always just skunk, and not all of it was acrid skunk. I myself often find skunk spray SWEET myself.... My sister used to smoke, and is almost 70 years old. When she came to my house one time when I was growing Local Skunk, she told me my house smelled like a skunk. Thats from someone that doesnt smoke, doesnt care what RKS is/Means, and said the stuff I had growing smelled like a fresh skunk.
> 
> I myself never heard Skunk, called RKS until I started reading it on forums. First Skunk I evr saw was in the mid-late 70s, and was from Meigs County Ohio. The California of the East at the time. My buddy was told the skunk genes they gave him, had Kerala in it.





colocowboy said:


> Agreed, never heard the “RKS” thing until forums trying to decide what “real” old school skunk was. I remember my mentor postulating it being an Afghan Pakistani cross but with some kind of sativa in there. He thought Acapulco. There is a real danky taste in that Acapulco that you get hints of in a lot of modern stuff.


RKS was a forum first for me as well.
I had what was known as 
"Humboldt County Skunk Weed" back in 85, when I was a newer smoker.
There was a guy down the road that would drive the 500 miles up to Humboldt and pick up garbage bags of the stuff.
It was acrid burnt rubber skunk smell and very strong good weed for the time. That's all I remember.


----------



## TintEastwood (Dec 18, 2020)

I can confirm, this Sweet Island Skunk is named appropriately.
Sweet smelling terps.
Not skunky pissy. 



Future. Looking forward to flowering out some of the Skunk #1 from Authentic Genetics.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> RKS was a forum first for me as well.
> I had what was known as
> "Humboldt County Skunk Weed" back in 85, when I was a newer smoker.
> There was a guy down the road that would drive the 500 miles up to Humboldt and pick up garbage bags of the stuff.
> It was acrid burnt rubber skunk smell and very strong good weed for the time. That's all I remember.


That’s exactly what I remember, burnt rubber skunk spray! Terps not too different and like you said the “skunk” part is slightly sweet smelling to me also but taste slightly moreish like thick syrupy weed taste.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That’s exactly what I remember, burnt rubber skunk spray! Terps not too different and like you said the “skunk” part is slightly sweet smelling to me also but taste slightly moreish like thick syrupy weed taste.


Those 2 Dominion Skunks I kept are less Chem and more acrid skunk than anything I've smelled in a while.
They are not Skunk status though.
I hope Duke D does some more work to pull some real skunk from his crosses.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Yeah I hope he veers away from the whole I am going to retire thing


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 18, 2020)

I remember getting a hold of some fire back in the day that reeked of pure skunk. I loved it because I could smoke out the garage, and Mom would just complain that there was a skunk near the house  Double edged sword though, had to drive like a grandma and take backroads all the way home, cops could smell you driving by


----------



## decrepit digits (Dec 18, 2020)

Skunk #1 did have the skunk smell originally, but every generation from the original lost some smell it wasnt bred out on purpose. I am pretty sure the original skunk plant was a male bred to many females of different strains, someone told me it was found in a 1500 foot long row in northern cali. I am almost 100% sure the original was from the aloha state something about that place you cant reproduce. We all started changing the name as the smell grew weaker, but it was never about the smell, it was the potency that mattered and it carried into everything it was crossed to and still can if you have strong ones. The smell still pops up but is muted or only appears at a certain point, or in the smoke. This summer someone was burning some at a outdoor party and the non smoker next to me exclaimed I hope that skunk stays away from here. Yes they were calling skunk meigs county twords the end of there heyday.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

decrepit digits said:


> Skunk #1 did have the skunk smell originally, but every generation from the original lost some smell it wasnt bred out on purpose. I am pretty sure the original skunk plant was a male bred to many females of different strains, someone told me it was found in a 1500 foot long row in northern cali. I am almost 100% sure the original was from the aloha state something about that place you cant reproduce. We all started changing the name as the smell grew weaker, but it was never about the smell, it was the potency that mattered and it carried into everything it was crossed to and still can if you have strong ones. The smell still pops up but is muted or only appears at a certain point, or in the smoke. This summer someone was burning some at a outdoor party and the non smoker next to me exclaimed I hope that skunk stays away from here. Yes they were calling skunk meigs county twords the end of there heyday.


It’s actually documented that they bred the smell out.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Skunk #1 Story


great read and very interesting thread. ty for the bump



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 18, 2020)

Shoreline has a road kill that is supposed to have a stench to it. Haven't grown it yet. Looking forward to seeing what it can do sometime in 2021.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 18, 2020)

the smell of the older skunk was almost dripping wet, it was so loud. you could smell it immediately if you were in the near vicinity. that is the difference between the current skunks and the older ones. chems for example, have a skunkiness, but if you crack a jar it isn't all that noticeable from 20 ft away. the old-school skunk was. the last time I had it was in the early 2000's. my buddy knew a grower, and just walking up to the guy's property was amazing. the smell was almost like a wall. a wall that penetrated the nostrils and nasal cavity. that is why they bred the smell out... it was _too_ loud for illegal growers. I never thought it would disappear so completely... the smell just "felt right", but the high was great too... it really was good weed. I'm sure it will resurface again at some point... it's hard to say if sk1 was really it or not, because people were shipping weed in from all over the place at one point... it might end up being something that came out of some mystery bagseed.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

I don’t suppose you watched that show I posted?


----------



## SFnone (Dec 18, 2020)

show?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

SFnone said:


> show?


The thread reference above for skunk one has an interview that explains og kush as well as skunk #1 origins right from the mouths of those who were there like josh McCormick and Sam the skunk man.


----------



## decrepit digits (Dec 19, 2020)

Ya' thats what I would claim too if I didnt know what happened to the stench. Documented by someone other than sam? I was smokin different skunks in so cali in 79 and the smell was all ready fading not gone mind you but it varied alot and the growers there were not trying to breed the smell out. To get rid of something like that on a large scale would be next to impossible once the cat was out of the bag. The smell spreads in a way that is unique, the one I still know of, if you cut even the tinyest clone the smell just fills the room like the whole plant releases the smell not just that toothpick size stem but it is not skunk smell, that only comes out on the third day of drying then dissapears again. The strongest smelling ones are the oldest cuts still alive cheese shoreline trinity rene chem ect as soon as you breed them the smell usually gets weaker.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 19, 2020)

decrepit digits said:


> Ya' thats what I would claim too if I didnt know what happened to the stench. Documented by someone other than sam? I was smokin different skunks in so cali in 79 and the smell was all ready fading not gone mind you but it varied alot and the growers there were not trying to breed the smell out. To get rid of something like that on a large scale would be next to impossible once the cat was out of the bag. The smell spreads in a way that is unique, the one I still know of, if you cut even the tinyest clone the smell just fills the room like the whole plant releases the smell not just that toothpick size stem but it is not skunk smell, that only comes out on the third day of drying then dissapears again. The strongest smelling ones are the oldest cuts still alive cheese shoreline trinity rene chem ect as soon as you breed them the smell usually gets weaker.


So you didn’t watch this hash church? It’s long but Sam says it out right, I guess a conspiracy is sexier?!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> So you didn’t watch this hash church? It’s long but Sam says it out right, I guess a conspiracy is sexier?!


I don't know about y'all, but I watched it from start to finish.


----------



## Mellow old School (Dec 20, 2020)

Just ordered Original Skunk #1 from Seedsman, to try it out...


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Agreed, never heard the “RKS” thing until forums trying to decide what “real” old school skunk was. I remember my mentor postulating it being an Afghan Pakistani cross but with some kind of sativa in there. He thought Acapulco. There is a real danky taste in that Acapulco that you get hints of in a lot of modern stuff.


This post of yours makes me sonder cause i was just wondering if i could find the lineage of this strain i grew this past summer.. randomly give seed by old hippies and i know i can but it makes alot of sense But its not that road kill from way back.. it even looks gold in the jar..and i thought skun was a indica but the leaves that were on my plant were odly sativa in looks.. it was outside and i took clones and found spider mites.. so i didnt bring it in.. now im kicking my self for not. And 4 seeds in over a lb. Ugh.. i have one growing now just hoping..


----------



## conor c (Dec 20, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yes, its had the crap bred out of it, and is more bottle necked vs McCormicks/Mel Franks. This stuff has only been bred 3 times since 88. Mr nice Shit is also different. I hear is back crossed to an Afghani. Ive also grown it. Some is good. Not as stable as the original is the big thing. Different selections, from different growers.


No just the way nevil writes the lineage is what makes people think its so shit is just skunk selected more to the afghani side of things its still sk1xsk1 just selected his way


----------



## decrepit digits (Dec 20, 2020)

One persons opinion does not a conspiracy make, mine or anothers. Its just my opinion based on research and experience. And I dont follow how one person can breed a smell out of a population after it has already been spread around, and if it was bred out before any seeds were spread around why call it skunk at all? The skunk smell is unstable and has been for quite some time.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 20, 2020)

decrepit digits said:


> One persons opinion does not a conspiracy make, mine or anothers. Its just my opinion based on research and experience. And I dont follow how one person can breed a smell out of a population after it has already been spread around, and if it was bred out before any seeds were spread around why call it skunk at all? The skunk smell is unstable and has been for quite some time.


Well how about start by listening to the man who did it tell you how he did it and why! Instead of taking random information and trying to shove it up on us? You talk like you know everything why are you even here? Go listen to Sam talk about running 20000 plants at a time working with Rob Clark and literally writing the book on breeding cannabis in the 70’s. So much you could learn if you would do actual research and listen!


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 20, 2020)

Mellow old School said:


> Just ordered Original Skunk #1 from Seedsman, to try it out...


Same, when I get to it I'll be selecting for the worst stinking skunk-ass mommas possible, hitting them with pollen from the nastiest papas. I want to get it to the point where my fan and scrubber just can't hide it anymore.


----------



## BeastLebanese (Dec 20, 2020)

SFnone said:


> the smell of the older skunk was almost dripping wet, it was so loud. you could smell it immediately if you were in the near vicinity. that is the difference between the current skunks and the older ones. chems for example, have a skunkiness, but if you crack a jar it isn't all that noticeable from 20 ft away. the old-school skunk was. the last time I had it was in the early 2000's. my buddy knew a grower, and just walking up to the guy's property was amazing. the smell was almost like a wall. a wall that penetrated the nostrils and nasal cavity. that is why they bred the smell out... it was _too_ loud for illegal growers. I never thought it would disappear so completely... the smell just "felt right", but the high was great too... it really was good weed. I'm sure it will resurface again at some point... it's hard to say if sk1 was really it or not, because people were shipping weed in from all over the place at one point... it might end up being something that came out of some mystery bagseed.


You hit the nail on the head with that description!! Last time I got some it was around 2004, was introduced to a new connect, it was by far the skunkiest bud I've ever encountered in my life. Nothing could touch this stuff, it somehow smelled more skunk than a skunk itself, if that's even possible. The pungency and penetration of the terps from those buds was like a high in itself.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I will say a friend from Maine came down from like 8 years ago. He was at my neighbors house breaking out bags in the garage my buddies wife came out and was like, o shit a skunk sprayed and started spraying air freshener. I think some of the chem, sours, ogs and cheese strains stank like skunk to people the don't puff.


Almost all weed smells like a skunk to a non smoker or casual smoker


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 21, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Almost all weed smells like a skunk to a non smoker or casual smoker


right they would say it smells like rks and we say nahh that smells like ice cream..


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 21, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> right they would say it smells like rks and we say nahh that smells like ice cream..


Then the wife looks at you and says... what? *shaking head lol


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 21, 2020)

Mellow old School said:


> Just ordered Original Skunk #1 from Seedsman, to try it out...





blueberryrose said:


> Same, when I get to it I'll be selecting for the worst stinking skunk-ass mommas possible, hitting them with pollen from the nastiest papas. I want to get it to the point where my fan and scrubber just can't hide it anymore.


Which breeder? Sensi Seeds or Dutch Passion? Anyone have a preference?









Skunk #1 Regular Seeds - 10


First true stabilized cannabis hybrid in the Dutch cannabis world.




www.seedsman.com













Skunk #1 Regular Seeds - 10


The strain that started modern cannabis breeding.




www.seedsman.com


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 21, 2020)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Which breeder? Sensi Seeds or Dutch Passion? Anyone have a preference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew out the sensi seeds skunk. Straight Fruit.


I remember about 12 years ago some skunk went around that smelled straight up like a skunks ass. Amazing weed. Been searching for something like it ever since. Haven't found anything remotely similar.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 21, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yes, its had the crap bred out of it, and is more bottle necked vs McCormicks/Mel Franks. This stuff has only been bred 3 times since 88. Mr nice Shit is also different. I hear is back crossed to an Afghani. Ive also grown it. Some is good. Not as stable as the original is the big thing. Different selections, from different growers.


I recently bought some Mr. Nice Shit and was hoping it was till the original cross. I bought some when he first released it about 20 years ago, and actually, I grew everything he had to offer back then and Shit was the only one that was worth growing. It was, as he said when asked why he named it that, "some good shit".


----------



## solakani (Dec 21, 2020)

Any experience with dna genetics R.K.S.? Would like to try.


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 21, 2020)

Willy B. Goode said:


> Which breeder? Sensi Seeds or Dutch Passion? Anyone have a preference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was Seedsman's own ...
https://www.seedsman.com/en/original-skunk-1-regular-seeds

My previous comment was pretty tongue-in-cheek ... I'm not actually expecting the real deal, just more of the same 'fruity skunk' like I've seen in the past. Who knows, maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.
The reviews are not all that encouraging either - couple guys saying they looked for the original RKS but couldn't find any, one review says yes indeed it's the original SKUNK#1, but I am very skeptical. Will believe it if I see it.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Dec 21, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> It was Seedsman's own ...
> https://www.seedsman.com/en/original-skunk-1-regular-seeds
> 
> My previous comment was pretty tongue-in-cheek ... I'm not actually expecting the real deal, just more of the same 'fruity skunk' like I've seen in the past. Who knows, maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.


Got it. I missed that one somehow. Thanks!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I recently bought some Mr. Nice Shit and was hoping it was till the original cross. I bought some when he first released it about 20 years ago, and actually, *I* *grew everything he had to offer back then and Shit was the only one that was worth growing*. It was, as he said when asked why he named it that, "some good shit".


*That's a bold statement.  *
I've thought about picking up some Mr. Nice gear recently, but I hate the thought of wasting my time growing something with so many mixed reviews on their new vs old.


----------



## Mellow old School (Dec 21, 2020)

Actually also ordered Texas Roadkill via GreatLakesGenetics, but alas they only accept cash from where I am, and due to Covid, the banks are closing down at the moment, a shame, would be cool to test both out at the same time, perhaps even making crosses...


----------



## SFnone (Dec 21, 2020)

Mellow old School said:


> Actually also ordered Texas Roadkill via GreatLakesGenetics, but alas they only accept cash from where I am, and due to Covid, the banks are closing down at the moment, a shame, would be cool to test both out at the same time, perhaps even making crosses...


who makes it?


----------



## Mellow old School (Dec 21, 2020)

Its from Shoreline Genetics, man I need an American friend sometimes


----------



## SFnone (Dec 21, 2020)

speaking of texas, does anyone know anything first hand about akbb's great southern trendkill skunk? I know akbb says it's from Alaska, but wasn't there a pantera album about that strain back in the day? I think texas makes more sense, being "great southern", but maybe the strain was named after the album and really is from ak...?


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 21, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> *That's a bold statement. *
> I've thought about picking up some Mr. Nice gear recently, but I hate the thought of wasting my time growing something with so many mixed reviews on their new vs old.


There's a lot to the story haha... I bought every strain he had around 2003. I believe I ordered them from Gypsy Nirvana. Shantibaba (Scott) was in jail at the time but was released shortly after. When I got the order all of the seeds were dead. Not a single one germinated. I contacted Shantibaba and he replaced all of them. Shortly after that he released Shit, so I ordered that also. I started working through the seeds. Lots of sativas in the bunch. There was one I actually let go 120 days and it still didn't seem finished. It grew like a vine. I had it tied to everything in my grow room keeping it under the light haha.... but out of all of them, the only thing I got that was really keeper material was Shit. And every one of them were identical. Really good stuff. Makes me sad to read that even that has changed.


----------



## decrepit digits (Dec 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Well how about start by listening to the man who did it tell you how he did it and why! Instead of taking random information and trying to shove it up on us? You talk like you know everything why are you even here? Go listen to Sam talk about running 20000 plants at a time working with Rob Clark and literally writing the book on breeding cannabis in the 70’s. So much you could learn if you would do actual research and listen!


 You assume I did not watch it? Its not random information, as I stated there my opinions and experiences. Shove it up on you's? you can treat it just like everything else you read on the net. I thought someone somewhere, might at some time find it useful. I apologize if it got your panties in a bunch, clearly my typing of my thoughts needs rethinking. My copy has has a copyright of 1981 so you are probly right that is was being worked on in the 70's. My research and comprehension skills have never let me down yet, it is one of my favorite things to do. I joined to find out who was outing me.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 21, 2020)

decrepit digits said:


> You assume I did not watch it? Its not random information, as I stated there my opinions and experiences. Shove it up on you's? you can treat it just like everything else you read on the net. I thought someone somewhere, might at some time find it useful. I apologize if it got your panties in a bunch, clearly my typing of my thoughts needs rethinking. My copy has has a copyright of 1981 so you are probly right that is was being worked on in the 70's. My research and comprehension skills have never let me down yet, it is one of my favorite things to do. I joined to find out who was outing me.


Disagree, not impressed! Good luck!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 21, 2020)

SFnone said:


> speaking of texas, does anyone know anything first hand about akbb's great southern trendkill skunk? I know akbb says it's from Alaska, but wasn't there a pantera album about that strain back in the day? I think texas makes more sense, being "great southern", but maybe the strain was named after the album and really is from ak...?


We don't have skunks in Alaska.  

One thing I know about Ak Beanbrains is that dude knows everybody it seems. 
If it was from here he would probably have it.
Now he is the one that told me that Sunni Cheba has RKS. 
Maybe that's where he got it?
I have yet to hear a good review about Sunni Cheba's RKS.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 21, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> We don't have skunks in Alaska.
> 
> One thing I know about Ak Beanbrains is that dude knows everybody it seems.
> If it was from here he would probably have it.
> ...


Really, no skunks?! Wow! 
Todd McCormick grew it and said it’s there, will be doing work including preservation. He also has skunky skunk one from Sam through Seattle Greg.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Really, no skunks?! Wow!
> Todd McCormick grew it and said it’s there, will be doing work including preservation. He also has skunky skunk one from Sam through Seattle Greg.


No Skunks but we have many other weasel family cousins like Otters, Wolverine, Ermine and Martins.

Last I checked Cheba wanted an arm and leg for the RKS seeds.
That is cool that they are finding something Skunky there.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2020)

Hippy humboldt did an F2 of heimes original release of his rks. Said he selected two skunky females and a similar male. A lot of post from him saying it’s there; he was happy with it and said a lot of old school flavors are in it. Well just to run them and cross fingers. I got a pack off him for way way cheaper. Very worth it. Fidy doll hairs- 15 beans. Can’t beat that.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 21, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hippy humboldt did an F2 of heimes original release of his rks. Said he selected two skunky females and a similar male. A lot of post from him saying it’s there; he was happy with it and said a lot of old school flavors are in it. Well just to run them and cross fingers. I got a pack off him for way way cheaper. Very worth it. Fidy doll hairs- 15 beans. Can’t beat that.


Excellent price! 
Maybe, I'll go barking up that tree.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2020)

Yes way better haha. And heimes rks, from what I have gathered, has way to many phenotypes that and packs need to be hunted. Some that have ran full packs have found nice keepers. Not everyone. I was close to ordering a pack. Even started the pre order. But hippy has funny story about it so I went his route haha. 
Anyways, point was, 50$ for f2 rks. No brainer. I will run 4 seeds next run. And see what its about.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 21, 2020)

I was ready to order and thought maybe I should wait and see. I would have been pissed to get a goose egg for that money.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2020)

Honestly the funny thing was. I too pretty much had my cash in the envelope haha, but when it was time to order. No one was really saying the words “skunk” yet. Even T Mcormick didn’t say it. He said “ old school dank” never to this day still heard him say he smells rks. I still trust his word on old school flavors. Skunks are nice but not the holy grail some have made it out to be. Balance of it all is the ultimate one. 
I’m happy as a grower and collector to have these in my fridge’s vegetable drawer.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 21, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Really, no skunks?! Wow!
> Todd McCormick grew it and said it’s there, will be doing work including preservation. He also has skunky skunk one from Sam through Seattle Greg.


so he got skunk from greg too? I knew he had mel frank's and heime's, and that greg sent him more than just northern lights, but that's pretty cool if he has 3 different things to work with.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 21, 2020)

I mispoke, it’s sams via Mel Frank


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jan 3, 2021)

Have already asked on another thread but has anyone grown out blueskiesvienas gear just seen his episode on Future cannabis project ?


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jan 13, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Todd McCormick does have the Original Sk1. Straight from Mel Frank, who got it straight from Skunkman in the 80s. This IS the same stuff you remember from the 80s.
> Authentic Genetics. These have only been bred 3x since 1988.


Have you got any experience with blueskiesviena and his skunk genetics ?


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 13, 2021)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Have you got any experience with blueskiesviena and his skunk genetics ?


blue is mentioned a few pages back


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 13, 2021)

I have ran and am running quite a few of the so called skunks in this thread. I have heimi cheebas rks running . 2 females , 1 very short and stocky and 1 taller with thinner leaves. The tall 1 is very close to meeting the axe. She has a mango or mild pineapple smell to her at almost 8 weeks. No skunk at all. The shorter pheno is only 3 weeks in so I do not know what she holds yet ? I kept a male from these . I only ran 1/2 the pack but if either of these females get skunky at any time then I will make some more. From what I have read, if you have real rks then you will know it in veg. I do not get any skunk from these ? I also have Carrion flower from the nature farm which is uncle festers skunk 18 x mass super skunk x morticia which is supposed to be heavy skunk . I only ended up with 2 females out of this pack. 1 is done at 56 days and she does have a funk to her. Gas , rubber, onion funk. Not RKS. But the closest thing to skunk I have seen lately. The other pheno has very small hairy buds that will go 10 weeks plus. She is not skunky but more of a poop or fruity diaper smell. I have ran quite a bit of dukes gear ( g13 skunk, dominon g. Local skunk , munson) all good ass smoke and 1 of the local skunks had a really skunky smell week 8 of flower but she went 10 and the skunk would die out by the time she got cured. The strayfox gear had me pretty pumped up as I feel stray has been a legit breeder and all around nice guy for as long as I knew . I have skunk Tamale in flower now , 5 phenos . I also have the hashmakers dream and the white skunk seeds that I may run after the tamales. I was looking for strains that would show the skunk easier ? Not that I know anything but it was what I thought anywho . I have been on the skunk hunt for some years now with no luck. I am not a breeder and I do not have an interest to sell skunk beans so maybe that is why I haven't found skunk in beans that others have? Hopefully someday someone gets lucky and hits that pheno again. I am sure everyone in the industry would know ASAP. Until then we will just keep hunting through the hills seems that is where all these guys keep finding it lol


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Have you got any experience with blueskiesviena and his skunk genetics ?


No.


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 14, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> No.


There was a guy on IG that my buddy was following and he got like 10 packs from Blueskies Vienna. Ran them all over a year outside and he found zero skunk. Blueskies was selling bagseeds.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2021)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Have you got any experience with blueskiesviena and his skunk genetics ?


I sort of followed that guy on Instagram as a novelty.
When he got on and told his followers to either start buying or quit following, I had to go, lol.
What a clown!


----------



## grimweeder (Jan 14, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> It was Seedsman's own ...
> https://www.seedsman.com/en/original-skunk-1-regular-seeds
> 
> My previous comment was pretty tongue-in-cheek ... I'm not actually expecting the real deal, just more of the same 'fruity skunk' like I've seen in the past. Who knows, maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.
> The reviews are not all that encouraging either - couple guys saying they looked for the original RKS but couldn't find any, one review says yes indeed it's the original SKUNK#1, but I am very skeptical. Will believe it if I see it.


I did the seedsman skunk1 way back like a decade ago and tbh it was just fruity. No skunk at all from what I remember. 

Really what you probably want is the exodus cheese cut or a reworking of it as it’s probably gonna be the stinkiest weed you will find. 

Ugorg (underground originals) have their no1 which is exodus cheese hybrid and it stinks more than cheese with every plant being real stinky having various earthy tones and some go into a earthy manure funk in the undertones. I’ve done exodus and whilst it’s great the no1 by ugorg was just as good but often better as it had more character and complex smells going on. I’ve done about 4 packs and only one female didn’t quit stink as the rest an had a sweeter skunk, the rest were all quit uniform. They jus released an f2 of their no1 not so long ago but it may be already sold out. They apparently have some more releases coming this year tho. 

I just want more of their killerskunk but I have a bad feeling it’s gone for good, il have to try make seeds from the 3 beans I got left.


----------



## conor c (Jan 14, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> I did the seedsman skunk1 way back like a decade ago and tbh it was just fruity. No skunk at all from what I remember.
> 
> Really what you probably want is the exodus cheese cut or a reworking of it as it’s probably gonna be the stinkiest weed you will find.
> 
> ...


Aye mate true but good luck finding those ugorg#1 seeds kinda been outta stock for a bit n sell out almost instantly unfortunately there was f2s released not long ago n they went fast and they aint fastest company to restock either but they are good breeders tho i would say but people looking for rks cheese aint it imo stinky n potent yes but its different


----------



## venom#kc (Jan 14, 2021)

warlock before serious seed it was a beast
rks reserva it 's a classic and very good
best cross bc roadkill x deep chunk
better than cheese exodus cut kaliman cheese#1 (i know the story about him)
you can find many pheno more sour or "skunky"
i see shoreline maybe one day


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 14, 2021)

Here's a question for the skunk folks... You think if you purchased like 5x 10 packs of Skunk 1 from Sensi, do you think you could find the UK Cheese pheno in there? I really want some cheese and tbh at this point, I guess I'm willing to go back to the source and attempt to find my own.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 14, 2021)

Shoreline OG has it in a lot of his crosses. The cut of Shoreline x DHOG I've run for 3 or 4 years now smells like burned tires, roadside ditch skunk carcass, coffee, leather, a little citrus.

Beans are very reasonably priced and he has a BX and BX2 in addition to the other crosses he's made.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Here's a question for the skunk folks... You think if you purchased like 5x 10 packs of Skunk 1 from Sensi, do you think you could find the UK Cheese pheno in there? I really want some cheese and tbh at this point, I guess I'm willing to go back to the source and attempt to find my own.


I've heard that they don't use original stock, not sure if it was through bad practices or Dutch police raids.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 14, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've heard that they don't use original stock, not sure if it was through bad practices or Dutch police raids.


Ah damn, well so much for that thought.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Ah damn, well so much for that thought.


I'm not a Skunk head, but I did a single pack of Sk#1 in the early 90's and it was no more skunky than the NL growing next to it.
I did have some mixed bag seed that a buddy in Ak gave me and there was one female that a friend and I grew outdoors guerrilla on an Indian reservation in Washington state. We named her snow bud, because it was so resinous and looked like a candelabra with the dew and morning sun glistening from her white green buds.
She was a sativa leaning hybrid, and almost finished when the rains forced harvest around october 1.
This one girl led us right to her from at least 100 yards with the most skunk I've encountered in my years of growing.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 14, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm not a Skunk head, but I did a single pack of Sk#1 in the early 90's and it was no more skunky than the NL growing next to it.
> I did have some mixed bag seed that a buddy in Ak gave me and there was one female that a friend and I grew outdoors guerrilla on an Indian reservation in Washington state. We named her snow bud, because it was so resinous and looked like a candelabra with the dew and morning sun glistening from her white green buds.
> She was a sativa leaning hybrid, and almost finished when the rains forced harvest around october 1.
> This one girl led us right to her from at least 100 yards with the most skunk I've encountered in my years of growing.


I enjoy the skunk, but at this point, in my personal opinion, I think the RKS odor was bred out in order to avoid detection or it got raided (and everything in between). Although it could be possible to breed it back into the varietals; I'm sure if someone really had RKS or something that was damn close to that, it would be well known in the community at this point.... Personally, Ive never really had any luck finding a good cheese strain before (in the sense of growing)... I had UK Cheese once and it smelled like feet (good cheese) but had a taste of Cheeto dust, and that's what I am after now. Shame that the dutch lost their seed stock; that would've been a fun one to comb through.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> I enjoy the skunk, but at this point, in my personal opinion, I think the RKS odor was bred out in order to avoid detection or it got raided (and everything in between). Although it could be possible to breed it back into the varietals; I'm sure if someone really had RKS or something that was damn close to that, it would be well known in the community at this point.... Personally, Ive never really had any luck finding a good cheese strain before (in the sense of growing)... I had UK Cheese once and it smelled like feet (good cheese) but had a taste of Cheeto dust, and that's what I am after now. Shame that the dutch lost their seed stock; that would've been a fun one to comb through.


I never tried cheese, but there could be something in there for sure.
I remember when some weed smelled like a tire fire mixed with the smell on the head of a stale bottle of Heineken in the bag and like putting your head into big bubbas sweating armpits when it burned.
There's a huge push to find it. It's like the Golden Ticket.
I expect Kentucky will be the source.
The first breeder that gets it will the king of the hill, for a while at least.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 14, 2021)

ive had a handful of cheese and cheese crosses. she has a good sharp smell, but not at all old school skunk.


----------



## H1ghTime (Jan 14, 2021)

Going to try Northern Light with White Widow again this year, that was really really nice and very strong.

I gave some to a friend a few years ago for his birthday present, he rang me to say he hit a wall...I'm like what do you mean?

He said bro i can't have another bowl, this stuff is amazing so yeah that strain is a winner.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)

H1ghTime said:


> Going to try Northern Light with White Widow again this year, that was really really nice and very strong.
> 
> I gave some to a friend a few years ago for his birthday present, he rang me to say he hit a wall...I'm like what do you mean?
> 
> He said bro i can't have another bowl, this stuff is amazing so yeah that strain is a winner.


My Nirvana Northern Lights is full skunk and closer than the Kushs' I grew next to it. Hard hitting and good yields.


----------



## H1ghTime (Jan 14, 2021)

Beautiful!!!

They look amazing enjoy!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)

H1ghTime said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> They look amazing enjoy!


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 14, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> I enjoy the skunk, but at this point, in my personal opinion, I think the RKS odor was bred out in order to avoid detection or it got raided (and everything in between). Although it could be possible to breed it back into the varietals; I'm sure if someone really had RKS or something that was damn close to that, it would be well known in the community at this point.... Personally, Ive never really had any luck finding a good cheese strain before (in the sense of growing)... I had UK Cheese once and it smelled like feet (good cheese) but had a taste of Cheeto dust, and that's what I am after now. Shame that the dutch lost their seed stock; that would've been a fun one to comb through.


This.
All this talk of so-and-so and buddys dad had some old seeds etc. etc. IF someone out there really had the real deal we would have it, right here, right now. Also, I don't buy this theory that some old hippy dudes have it but they're guarding it close (because why?) - I call BS and yes I too remember 30 years ago and smelling weed that smelled just like the fabled dead-on-road skunk.
Here's the thing. Lots of strains will have a skunky terp profile, some more than others. So again, with all these claims of (insert name) having it you would think by now someone out there who actually has it would be selling the seeds online for like $100 a bean, what with the demand for it now that there's no longer any fear of getting busted from the smell alone (in certain jurisdictions)
So, crazy paranoid hippy man who has the real skunk, give someone a cut -or ask your price because many would pay big bucks- but it isn't happening.
Another thing that I think is happening as well is a bit of Mandela Effect ... Skunk#1 has become a legend of mythical proportions at this point. "I could smell it from accross the street when buddy was rolling a joint type stuff, I think people are remembering it to be this stuff that it probably wasn't really.

So, I challenge ye all who claim to have it or something similar, dm me and we can make arrangements so I can get a clone. Until that time, it's all wishful thinking.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Another thing that I think is happening as well is a bit of Mandela Effect ... Skunk#1 has become a legend of mythical proportions at this point. "I could smell it from accross the street when buddy was rolling a joint type stuff, I think people are remembering it to be this stuff that it probably wasn't really.


The reverse psych in your message is intriguing; almost got me. None-the-less the Skunk smell is the same thing to parents as is Santa Claus.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> This.
> All this talk of so-and-so and buddys dad had some old seeds etc. etc. IF someone out there really had the real deal we would have it, right here, right now. Also, I don't buy this theory that some old hippy dudes have it but they're guarding it close (because why?) - I call BS and yes I too remember 30 years ago and smelling weed that smelled just like the fabled dead-on-road skunk.
> Here's the thing. Lots of strains will have a skunky terp profile, some more than others. So again, with all these claims of (insert name) having it you would think by now someone out there who actually has it would be selling the seeds online for like $100 a bean, what with the demand for it now that there's no longer any fear of getting busted from the smell alone (in certain jurisdictions)
> So, crazy paranoid hippy man who has the real skunk, give someone a cut -or ask your price because many would pay big bucks- but it isn't happening.
> ...


I'd give you any of my seeds but my NL.. A cut always. And I have hippie friends that wear khakis and loafers with a single mom that I will never get a cut off. Because it is real and really rare. Their claim to infamy. Hope you find a strain. They are out there. And my NL is only close to the real deal. But closer than most.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> The reverse psych in your message is intriguing; almost got me. None-the-less the Skunk smell is the same thing to parents as is Santa Claus.


I'm not sure what you mean. I reference the 'Mandela Effect' in the sense that that Mandela Effect happens because people remember something differently from what the reality was. I don't believe that 

>the timelines shifted

and reality was actually altered from what actually happened. I honestly think people are remembering Skunk#1 to be this super ultra plug-your-nose-or-you'll-die stinky strain that IT NEVER WAS. Yes, there was a strain of weed 40 - 30 years ago that really smelled like a skunk. I too remember.
But here's the other thing that's happening. Most of us were still quite young back then and fairly uninitiated still - AND - cannabis has come a looooong way since then. Thousands of different new strains, that are stronger, stinkier, etc. etc. Skunk#1 was one of the truly strong early hybrids - true. BUT! Now we have become quite desensitised as a result of all the super-potent strains of the past 20 years, so even if someone were to magically happen upon some long-lost Skunk#1 seeds and they germinated, in other words if you had the real deal in front of you right here right now -
you'd be dissapointed.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. I reference the 'Mandela Effect' in the sense that that Mandela Effect happens because people remember something differently from what the reality was. I don't believe that
> 
> >the timelines shifted
> 
> ...


Parents use the Skunk - 'smells like a dead skunk' reference to hide the fact of cannabis from their kids. Almost as poorly as some do Santa Clause. Maybe the 'SKUNK' isn't real.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Parents use the Skunk - 'smells like a dead skunk' reference to hide the fact of cannabis from their kids. Almost as poorly as some do Santa Clause. Maybe the 'SKUNK' isn't real.


Ehhh, I do believe there was a RKS (or something that smelled like it) at one point simply due to the fact that multiple people remember it who live throughout the US. But as Ive said before and as Blueberryrose brought up, I wonder if the memory is better than the actual? I recently found the grower (through dumb luck) who sold me one of my most memorable strains (Lemon Kush) and he still had the mother from it (I was honestly dumb founded). I got a clone off of him, flowered it out, and was pretty disappointed... The memories were better than the reality it seemed...


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Ehhh, I do believe there was a RKS (or something that smelled like it) at one point simply due to the fact that multiple people remember it who live throughout the US. But as Ive said before and as Blueberryrose brought up, I wonder if the memory is better than the actual? I recently found the grower (through dumb luck) who sold me one of my most memorable strains (Lemon Kush) and he still had the mother from it (I was honestly dumb founded). I got a clone off of him, flowered it out, and was pretty disappointed... The memories were better than the reality it seemed...
> View attachment 4796835


RKS is real I do believe. Funny things. I am just saying that maybe the reference was used so much that this point in time everyone is craving it again because the fruity things they miss saying ' dead skunk ' now they say things that dn't make sense like ' THE TERPENE IS LIKE GUSHERS covered in GATORADE and AIRHEADS mixed with COCA COLA.. ' Too many fruity things; feminine things. Someone needs to bring back the gangster things and I think skunk is that thing. It embodies true cannabis. Not the celebrated industry of Chads and Kevins


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

The santa clause reference was off - I thought about it before saying it .. this is confusing lol

RKS is real.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Ehhh, I do believe there was a RKS (or something that smelled like it) at one point simply due to the fact that multiple people remember it who live throughout the US. But as Ive said before and as Blueberryrose brought up, I wonder if the memory is better than the actual? I recently found the grower (through dumb luck) who sold me one of my most memorable strains (Lemon Kush) and he still had the mother from it (I was honestly dumb founded). I got a clone off of him, flowered it out, and was pretty disappointed... The memories were better than the reality it seemed...
> View attachment 4796835


I'm basing my version of skunk off mid eighties rarely named commercial. I think you are about 2 decades behind this pursuit. Explains the confusion. 

Peace.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm basing my version of skunk off mid eighties rarely named commercial. I think you are about 2 decades behind this pursuit. Explains the confusion.
> 
> Peace.


Oh yeah, RKS and a lot of the "real skunks" were long gone by the time I entered the game so to speak... And yes, 2 decades is accurate.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 14, 2021)

the first stuff i grew was skunk #1 in 1989. i got seeds and clones from the same guy. all my dads friends had it. the real deal, smell down the road! no myths about it


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm just going to open this one up - 

Back then they were flowering with HPS lights too


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I'm just going to open this one up -
> 
> Back then they were flowering with HPS lights too


Only sun for skunk hopefuls here. But in the day. 1000W HPS every 3x6. LOL.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jan 14, 2021)

Just stopping back in once again to say that "RKS" was never all that special and that whomever eventually finds will be inevitably disappointed. We never called it "road kill" in the South, just "skunk bud"; and it was always the bottom tier of dank that we fell back on when nothing else was around or between crops of something better. Cloudy-headed generic buzz and overwhelming stink that would get you popped. Sure it was strong, but plenty of other bud was stronger; and it had a low ceiling and you got used to it quick, so the high was never as good the 3rd or 4th time you smoked from the same bag. Even those of us who saved bag seeds usually never really bothered to keep the skunk bud seeds. Too bad. I'd get rich off you guys if we had.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Just stopping back in once again to say that "RKS" was never all that special and that whomever eventually finds will be inevitably disappointed. We never called it "road kill" in the South, just "skunk bud"; and it was always the bottom tier of dank that we fell back on when nothing else was around or between crops of something better. Cloudy-headed generic buzz and overwhelming stink that would get you popped. Sure it was strong, but plenty of other bud was stronger; and it had a low ceiling and you got used to it quick, so the high was never as good the 3rd or 4th time you smoked from the same bag. Even those of us who saved bag seeds usually never really bothered to keep the skunk bud seeds. Too bad. I'd get rich off you guys if we had.


Bet you're shooting yourself in the foot for not saving some low grade bag seed. That's like having a winning lottery ticket and using it to roll a spliff before checking the numbers


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Bet you're shooting yourself in the foot for not saving some low grade bag seed. That's like having a winning lottery ticket and using it to roll a spliff before checking the numbers


Fuck dude, the summer I rode out to the rez in Nevada and loaded up on too many pounds of the "red bud" to mention here, that was all seeded up with big fat nasty beans. Didn't keep any of those either. That shit was like speed. It'd have you zipping all over the place for hours. I paid schwag prices, sold it for mid prices, and would have someone come back for a second elbow by mid-afternoon after they banked dank rates on it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Just stopping back in once again to say that "RKS" was never all that special and that whomever eventually finds will be inevitably disappointed. We never called it "road kill" in the South, just "skunk bud"; and it was always the bottom tier of dank that we fell back on when nothing else was around or between crops of something better. Cloudy-headed generic buzz and overwhelming stink that would get you popped. Sure it was strong, but plenty of other bud was stronger; and it had a low ceiling and you got used to it quick, so the high was never as good the 3rd or 4th time you smoked from the same bag. Even those of us who saved bag seeds usually never really bothered to keep the skunk bud seeds. Too bad. I'd get rich off you guys if we had.


I once again reiterate "unknown" and while the bale lasts strains. If you weren't couch locked, dizzy, with skunk oil in your mouth beyond cotton mouth???? I think I'm still looking for different skunk than most. 

I do thank you for the view. No pro. And another thought. 

Peace.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Fuck dude, the summer I rode out to the rez in Nevada and loaded up on too many pounds of the "red bud" to mention here, that was all seeded up with big fat nasty beans. Didn't keep any of those either. That shit was like speed. It'd have you zipping all over the place for hours. I paid schwag prices, sold it for mid prices, and would have someone come back for a second elbow by mid-afternoon after they banked dank rates on it.


Sounds about the game. If ever again - think of a little tiny Mexican farmer named Mister Grafik. Loyal and with a great garden space


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Sounds about the game. If ever again - think of a little tiny Mexican farmer named Mister Grafik. Loyal and with a great garden space


These days I just garden for myself and don't buy or sell anything.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> These days I just garden for myself and don't buy or sell anything.


10/4

I grow some Oaxacan flowers for novelty; brick weed is my thing.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> 10/4
> 
> I grow some Oaxacan flowers for novelty; brick weed is my thing.


Oaxacan is one of my favorites for sure. My all-time favorite bud is Crazy Haze, which was (ECSD X Mango Haze) X (CO Mikado X Oaxacan) bred by my old buddy Moio.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Oaxacan is one of my favorites for sure. My all-time favorite bud is Crazy Haze, which was (ECSD X Mango Haze) X (CO Mikado X Oaxacan) bred by my old buddy Moio.


Now that... Sounds like some DANK. lol.

RKS? Never heard of her


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Now that... Sounds like some DANK. lol.
> 
> RKS? Never heard of her


I don't know if he still has that cut. I hope so. It's one that should never disappear.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> I don't know if he still has that cut. I hope so. It's one that should never disappear.


I shall cross my fingers before u might ask - Maybe talk him into a preservation of it.

Many people forget the Oaxacan.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jan 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I once again reiterate "unknown" and while the bale lasts strains. If you weren't couch locked, dizzy, with skunk oil in your mouth beyond cotton mouth???? I think I'm still looking for different skunk than most.
> 
> I do thank you for the view. No pro. And another thought.
> 
> Peace.


That sounds about right, but it bears mentioning that the goal back in the day was always to find the most electric, clear-headed, go do some shit buzz. Couchlock, dizzy, cloudy head, cotton mouth bud wasn't really considered connoisseur smoke. The whole cannabis breeding scene arose from people hybridizing hash plants with pure landrace sativas in an attempt to shorten flowering times and improve structure without losing the cerebral sativa high.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> That sounds about right, but it bears mentioning that the goal back in the day was always to find the most electric, clear-headed, go do some shit buzz. Couchlock, dizzy, cloudy head, cotton mouth bud wasn't really considered connoisseur smoke. The whole cannabis breeding scene arose from people hybridizing hash plants with pure landrace sativas in an attempt to shorten flowering times and improve structure without losing the cerebral sativa high.


I was a tech geek in a jocks frame. My crowd wanted to sit down and contemplate things without crossing the imaginary line. I love the info. And I wish you love mine as much as I would like yours. 

Also some ADHD abusers in my world looking to slow down. Speed wasn't the thing here.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jan 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I was a tech geek in a jocks frame. My crowd wanted to sit down and contemplate things without crossing the imaginary line. I love the info. And I wish you love mine as much as I would like yours.
> 
> Also some ADHD abusers in my world looking to slow down. Speed wasn't the thing here.


You know what's really good smoke that no one ever talks about? Mandala Seeds Mandala #1. I have never seen a bad plant out of those seeds or heard anyone say they didn't like it. There are a couple of different phenos but never a bad one in the bunch. I wish the brand was more well-known and got the credit they deserve. They consistently put out really nice unique strains that hardly anyone ever grows. EDIT: I know it's off topic for the thread. My bad. This temple ball hash has got me all contemplative.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> You know what's really good smoke that no one ever talks about? Mandala Seeds Mandala #1. I have never seen a bad plant out of those seeds or heard anyone say they didn't like it. There are a couple of different phenos but never a bad one in the bunch. I wish the brand was more well-known and got the credit they deserve. They consistently put out really nice unique strains that hardly anyone ever grows. EDIT: I know it's off topic for the thread. My bad. This temple ball hash has got me all contemplative.


I come from rednecks who's only names are what your drunk and stoned dealer improvised. Kinda like that time. Peace. 

Easy on the hash. Put me hours behind. LMAO.


----------



## H1ghTime (Jan 14, 2021)

Just remembered i smoked G13 years ago, 2 small bowls of that i was done,

I remember the guy who had it, he went and dropped a bud of it into a bowl..the bud landed with a thunk and didn't budge, the resin on it was insane.

Was weird to see, but yeah that G13 was very strong.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 15, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I'm just going to open this one up -
> 
> Back then they were flowering with HPS lights too


Bingo


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Personally I could give a shit what anybody “thinks” about old skunk. If you don’t know, you don’t know, and it’s really not my position to try and convince anyone nor would it matter. The single and sole purpose of a thread like this is to hopefully catch somebody that knows. Sooooo anything less than that is trolling or mentally masturbating.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> heeime cheeba is the closest thing to RKS.
> 
> if you guys want it wait for 4/20.


Except Tod McCormick grew them out, will be making seed, and said “has an old school dank smell” not “old school skunk smell.” 
I am not convinced Heime’s RKS is even skunky. I mean a number of people have grown them out and the silence is deafening.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Aww, but I have deleted many almost posts in this thread. lol


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Except Tod McCormick grew them out, will be making seed, and said “has an old school dank smell” not “old school skunk smell.”
> I am not convinced Heime’s RKS is even skunky. I mean a number of people have grown them out and the silence is deafening.


Maybe because it's Santa Clause and all the 'top tier' breeders have been searching valley's and peaks for something non-existent


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

Maybe it's real. I guess _you have to know... _Right?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Apparently so! I’m gonna go on a limb and based on your name it looks like you’re probably from Europe I know for a fact there’s no such thing as skunks in Europe so you wouldn’t know even if it sprayed you in your face!
As far as skunk bud, I smoked my fair share! And I’m not exaggerating when I say I have walked into a restaurant with that in my pocket and had the entire store turn and look at me.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Apparently so! I’m gonna go on a limb and based on your name it looks like you’re probably from Europe I know for a fact there’s no such thing as skunks in Europe so you wouldn’t know even if it sprayed you in your face!


Your guess is as successful as your hunt for RKS, my friend


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

@colocowboy You said you were launching your brand I saw - right before asking Genuity for some pollen. Is this your business model? Take a hike; I think your issue is something other than your perspective on RKS. I'll see you in the frostiest buds thread. Or maybe I might miss you underneath all the snow


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

I was joking, I’ve known him for near a decade! I’ve been following chucker’s since the day it started! You don’t know anything, you need to just shut up!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I was joking, I’ve known him for near a decade! I’ve been following chucker’s since the day it started! You don’t know anything, you need to just shut up!


Thata boy - Good luck.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

See you would think that it takes one to know one!
What a clown!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> See you would think that it takes one to know one!
> What a clown!


Real recognize real ; you're real unfamiliar. 

Like I said I'm pretty sure your issue stems from something personal. It's ok my friend; Happens often.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

Now if you'd leave me alone; this thread is about RKS. Not about you.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

You started trolling me, because apparently you can’t take having a conversation! Just because I have an experience you didn’t have you want to rile it up. Don’t say ignorant things and you won’t get pointed out for being ignorant, nice that you think your just being real. Real afraid of accepting others, last time I checked your name wasn’t on the door either.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> You started trolling me, because apparently you can’t take having a conversation! Just because I have an experience you didn’t have you want to rile it up. Don’t say ignorant things and you won’t get pointed out for being ignorant, nice that you think your just being real. Real afraid of accepting others, last time I checked your name wasn’t on the door either.


Right... I'll let you tell the story. I know what your issue is but I don't want to embarrass you in front of your friends.

What don't u get? U r very right mister master farmer. You came here trolling talking like you know everything. Leave me alone.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Yeah and apparently that’s your problem right, going around telling everybody what their problem is?!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Yeah and apparently that’s your problem right, going around telling everybody what their problem is?!


It's early in the morning and you came in here to indirectly start something and try to blame me for it. It's clear. You're embarrassing yourself now.

Leave the thread back to RKS where it was before you came in here strutting your bullshit.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 15, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Personally I could give a shit what anybody “thinks” about old skunk. If you don’t know, you don’t know, and it’s really not my position to try and convince anyone nor would it matter. The single and sole purpose of a thread like this is to hopefully catch somebody that knows. Sooooo anything less than that is trolling or mentally masturbating.


This post was aimed for something right? Leave me alone, for the last fucking time.


----------



## Magicbeanz007 (Jan 15, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> i bought a pack for the shits n grins. only payed 150$ for 15 pack of s-line #2 he offers and came with a 20 seeds of pheno hunter pack. hell after one
> ounce sell ill make my money back sooo not to bother if its legit or not, may find something neat anyhow if they are truly oldtimer1 genetics.
> 
> have so much stuff i don't know when ill run them...
> ...


what did you find?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I come from rednecks who's only names are what your drunk and stoned dealer improvised. Kinda like that time. Peace.
> 
> Easy on the hash. Put me hours behind. LMAO. View attachment 4796939


Looks like you got too stoned and your second run got mixed up. LOL


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 15, 2021)

Magicbeanz007 said:


> what did you find?


lol sold them, don't really care about finding RKS there.

i live in a small world where no one says my weed smell like gas or cookies which it clearly does but people smoke it or smell it and say damn bro thats some skunky stuff, so therefore i tell them thats some RKS stuff and they say hell yeah it is and in the back of my mind im like no the fuck its not you dumbass but i reply with you damn straight it is! even when im honest and say it smells like cookies i get a weird look like wtf am i talking about.

RKS is a meme

Let the hunt continue....


----------



## conor c (Jan 17, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Here's a question for the skunk folks... You think if you purchased like 5x 10 packs of Skunk 1 from Sensi, do you think you could find the UK Cheese pheno in there? I really want some cheese and tbh at this point, I guess I'm willing to go back to the source and attempt to find my own.


Best bet kg beans ben gunn strain as ugorg#1 near impossible to get its suicide cut x exo cut bxd id say you got more chance of finding it there than in sensi skunk1 stock nowadays im afraid


----------



## SFnone (Jan 18, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Except Tod McCormick grew them out, will be making seed, and said “has an old school dank smell” not “old school skunk smell.”
> I am not convinced Heime’s RKS is even skunky. I mean a number of people have grown them out and the silence is deafening.


JJ says Heime's doesn't seem to be RKS too. Didn't even say if it was all that skunky at all. He implied there were better options out there for those wanting skunk.


----------



## MR. GiggleShitz (Jan 18, 2021)

Man I miss the old skunk nuggets. I went thru my share in 83 to 86'. We were always excited to score a sac. Everything now is so crossed out and dripping with cookies genT's...


----------



## michael2487 (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m going to cross Texas Chem by greenpoint and a corpse flower by the nature farm and see how that turns out... Texas chem is Texas shoreline and star dawg cross and the corpse flower is uncle festers skunk and super skunk, I think it would be fun to try out


----------



## MR. GiggleShitz (Jan 19, 2021)

707Patrick said:


> Let me introduce Betty. She is living in a 5 gallon fabric pot in Coco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skunks?


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 19, 2021)

707Patrick said:


> Let me introduce Betty. She is living in a 5 gallon fabric pot in Coco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sluts


----------



## sonofescobar (Jan 21, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> This post of yours makes me sonder cause i was just wondering if i could find the lineage of this strain i grew this past summer.. randomly give seed by old hippies and i know i can but it makes alot of sense But its not that road kill from way back.. it even looks gold in the jar..and i thought skun was a indica but the leaves that were on my plant were odly sativa in looks.. it was outside and i took clones and found spider mites.. so i didnt bring it in.. now im kicking my self for not. And 4 seeds in over a lb. Ugh.. i have one growing now just hoping..


I don't remember what episode it was so forgive me but I believe Skunkman mentioned it was a three-way cross. That being said I'm with you and your mentor on that idea but who knows and if somebody does...please roll one up for me haha


----------



## U79 (Jan 21, 2021)

michael2487 said:


> I’m going to cross Texas Chem by greenpoint and a corpse flower by the nature farm and see how that turns out... Texas chem is Texas shoreline and star dawg cross and the corpse flower is uncle festers skunk and super skunk, I think it would be fun to try out


Sounds great! Have you grown any one of them out yet or?


----------



## michael2487 (Jan 21, 2021)

I’ve grown the Texas Chem, had a really strong gas And chemical smell to it... I haven’t grown the corpse flower yet but I’ve got 2 packs of it...


----------



## conor c (Jan 23, 2021)

sonofescobar said:


> I don't remember what episode it was so forgive me but I believe Skunkman mentioned it was a three-way cross. That being said I'm with you and your mentor on that idea but who knows and if somebody does...please roll one up for me haha


Acapulco gold x colombian gold xafghan mazari Sharif then backrossed a few times to its self is what they say sk#1 is genetically problem is chances of anyone having genetics the same as the parents used to make it back then are probably slim as those strains themselves have been altered over time but thats skunk 1 roadkill is a different thing i think


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 23, 2021)

Pbud Mike said on IG he thought the only way to get a rks smell was to cross sour D to something


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Its older heads probably dudes that are senior citizens that have it, they don't give a shit about selling cuts on instagram, those type of dudes still adhere to the oldchool outlaw lifestyle, and they ain't no types of advertising online. I think there a good chance of it around in the Appalachia area, or maybe I just like that story, lol.


Appalachia area here...I think I had it when I 1st started growing...a girl I went to highscool with (I graduated in 94) her dad was always a grower/dealer and had been cloning the same strain for years...we all bought smoke off of him growing up and even into adulthood...found a seed in a sack from him one day, I assume it was a selfed seed bc I had never found any before and had been buying off him for years...when I grew it out the smell was unmanageable...you could smell it when you got out of the car in my driveway nevermind having to come in the house...I was in driveway pouring tide with febreeze and spraying it down with a water hose everyday before the ole lady came home from work so I didn't have to hear her bitch "you need to do somethin with those plants blah blah blah..."
It wasn't even a pleasant smell like good strong weed it just flat out STUNK...like a skunk...
Hes dead n gone now and I lost the cut I had taken from it a few years ago...but its definitely the one that got away that I'll always regret losing...have never found anything like it since ...he was one of those old school low key rednecks no internet still had a job as a mechanic but had a whole trailer on his property full of 1000watt HPSs pumping out a neverending sea of green clones

This was about 12years ago when I had it...I've grown 12yrs worth of plants since and have never had one smell as bad as that cut ever since i lost it...and doubt i ever will again


----------



## conor c (Jan 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Pbud Mike said on IG he thought the only way to get a rks smell was to cross sour D to something


Idk considering rks is older than sour d i guess its cos of the mass superskunk within sour d but idk if it be enough i think the mass superskunk itself would be a better starting point imo


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 25, 2021)

conor c said:


> Idk considering rks is older than sour d i guess its cos of the mass superskunk within sour d but idk if it be enough i think the mass superskunk itself would be a better starting point imo


 A massive pheno hunt of giesel or sour d s1s would be the way to go. Figured csi would have put out giesel s1 by now.


----------



## conor c (Jan 25, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> A massive pheno hunt of giesel or sour d s1s would be the way to go. Figured csi would have put out giesel s1 by now.


It might work i think old afghani landraces especially from old seed stock are probably the way to go in my opinion but never rule anything out so who knows


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Pbud Mike said on IG he thought the only way to get a rks smell was to cross sour D to something


That right there is why he is known as a broker in the whole chemdog story, and not a grower. This is the same guy who dealt with joint breath/ITC. I can’t believe the chem fam still accept him.


----------



## MR. GiggleShitz (Jan 25, 2021)

People can have all the killer kush and dripping with trics cookies... pass me the real skunk please....
Back in 83' it was give your dealer 55 to 60 bucks and wait up to 2 hours praying for skunk. When it was skunk it was round even nugs. It put the FUNK in Skunk...


----------



## MR. GiggleShitz (Jan 26, 2021)

I was thinking mabey try some really rank cheese strain and work back from there breeding wizzzze...


----------



## CDubFMG (Jan 27, 2021)

Crop King Seeds sells Original Skunk. I've heard it's legit but haven't grown it out yet because it only comes regular (not feminized). The breeder is on Vancouver Island, and he's been breeding that strain since 2005. Same guy has been breeding DJS Blueberry for 20 years. I can't think of any other Skunk breeder who's maintained the genetics this long. 








Buy Original Skunk Regular Marijuana Seeds Online


Original Skunk Regular marijuana seeds are a well-balanced hybrid with the finest genetics originating from the '70s. This well-favored strain has a 15% THC.




www.cropkingseeds.com


----------



## CDubFMG (Jan 27, 2021)

MR. GiggleShitz said:


> People can have all the killer kush and dripping with trics cookies... pass me the real skunk please....
> Back in 83' it was give your dealer 55 to 60 bucks and wait up to 2 hours praying for skunk. When it was skunk it was round even nugs. It put the FUNK in Skunk...


Love hearing these stories from back in the day..


----------



## misterlaxx (Jan 27, 2021)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?


If you're still looking for that specific skunk there's a account on Instagram called irrazing and as well Pakistan land exchange, there right now working on a seed drop from durandland Kandahar and it's supposed to be the black and red selections of this specific region that is supposed to smell like rotten animal proteins sulfur oxide and other smells that are being deemed the classic skunk

I believe he should be dropping them within the month or next


----------



## MR. GiggleShitz (Jan 27, 2021)

misterlaxx said:


> If you're still looking for that specific skunk there's a account on Instagram called irrazing and as well Pakistan land exchange, there right now working on a seed drop from durandland Kandahar and it's supposed to be the black and red selections of this specific region that is supposed to smell like rotten animal proteins sulfur oxide and other smells that are being deemed the classic skunk
> 
> I believe he should be dropping them within the month or next


Thanks for the heads up....


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Jan 27, 2021)

CDubFMG said:


> Crop King Seeds sells Original Skunk. I've heard it's legit but haven't grown it out yet because it only comes regular (not feminized). The breeder is on Vancouver Island, and he's been breeding that strain since 2005. Same guy has been breeding DJS Blueberry for 20 years. I can't think of any other Skunk breeder who's maintained the genetics this long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody wants to waste their time growing crapkings white label ️trash


----------



## ChocoKush (Jan 27, 2021)

CDubFMG said:


> Crop King Seeds sells Original Skunk. I've heard it's legit but haven't grown it out yet because it only comes regular (not feminized). The breeder is on Vancouver Island, and he's been breeding that strain since 2005. Same guy has been breeding DJS Blueberry for 20 years. I can't think of any other Skunk breeder who's maintained the genetics this long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like burger king seeds


----------



## U79 (Jan 27, 2021)

MR. GiggleShitz said:


> Thanks for the heads up....


If you are on Instagram, give Blueskiesvienna a follow, check out the folks who grow his Skunks.


----------



## CDubFMG (Jan 27, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> more like burger king seeds


I'm just saying, if you're looking for a Skunk that's been stable for over a decade this is one you could try. The Island breeder has never changed. He's been selling through the same distributor the whole time.


----------



## CDubFMG (Jan 27, 2021)

Sensi Seeds are industry pioneers, and are the only other seed breeders I would trust to have a true Skunk #1. They say they've carried on their Skunk #1 genetics for 25 years. Also, this version is feminized. Has anyone tried it?








Skunk #1 Feminized Seeds – Sensi Seeds UK


Skunk #1 Feminized from Sensi Seeds: The benchmark in terms of uniformity, reliability and rich harvests, with a very pleasant hybrid high.




sensiseeds.com


----------



## RichRoots (Jan 27, 2021)

CDubFMG said:


> I'm just saying, if you're looking for a Skunk that's been stable for over a decade this is one you could try. The Island breeder has never changed. He's been selling through the same distributor the whole time.


Tried it. Its not skunk. More like smoking an aluminum can. Anything & everything he has is trash.


----------



## U79 (Jan 27, 2021)

CDubFMG said:


> Sensi Seeds are industry pioneers, and are the only other seed breeders I would trust to have a true Skunk #1. They say they've carried on their Skunk #1 genetics for 25 years. Also, this version is feminized. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I imagine most people on here are not out for Skunk#1 but that old school skunk, that was before the Skunk#1 era.

I had Nirvanas Skunk#1 many years ago and it was a nice smoke.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 27, 2021)

CDubFMG said:


> I'm just saying, if you're looking for a Skunk that's been stable for over a decade this is one you could try. The Island breeder has never changed. He's been selling through the same distributor the whole time.


Don't waste your time trying to get any converts over to Crop King on this site, they have a bad rep here. To be honest though, I don't see how they're any worse than some of the other big seedbanks around. I dunno, I ran a few of their strains and I wasn't really disappointed. I can say that their White Cookies is very nice.
That being said, there's a lot of better places to get seeds.


----------



## TheDude247420 (Jan 29, 2021)

psychadelibud said:


> I got 3 packs of the 69 Skunk18 going, outdoors. One pack had a few cracked seeds. I let Nature Farm know and he sent me a whole nother pack also with 3 packs of the Hindu Kush Pakistani x Skunk 18. I also have 3 packs of those going as well.
> 
> I am comparing them to our Local Hillbilly Roadkill... And for those who asked, yes we are currently working on them. I am actually doing a collaboration with Swami Seeds at the moment with this Hillbilly Roadkill, likely also from Uncle Fester (at least that is what Swami seeds expects) as it was brought here by the hippies that moved here to Eastern Ky back in the 70s from California whom obtained them from bikers who claimed the seed came out of Mexico.
> 
> Also, Nature Farm will be releasing the new Skunk #18 #5 progeny which will be worked closer to the Roadkill... So if you missed the original Open Pollination skunk 18s keep your eyes peeled for the new ones coming around soon. He has some amazing phenos chosen atm to narrow down the RKS in his line.


Hey brother , do you have documented lineage of your "Hillbilly _Roadkill_" ? I'm right across the river here in Illinois i remember KRKS from years ago . Just curious ......... Peace Out


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 29, 2021)

U79 said:


> I imagine most people on here are not out for Skunk#1 but that old school skunk, that was before the Skunk#1 era.
> 
> I had Nirvanas Skunk#1 many years ago and it was a nice smoke.


before the skunk 1 era??


----------



## U79 (Jan 30, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> before the skunk 1 era??


Before ”Sam the Skunkman” got involved.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 30, 2021)

U79 said:


> Before ”Sam the Skunkman” got involved.


Now your just bullshitting.


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 30, 2021)

Just buy skunk #1 seeds.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jan 30, 2021)

im just viewing this thread for laughs now


----------



## misterlaxx (Feb 1, 2021)

misterlaxx said:


> If you're still looking for that specific skunk there's a account on Instagram called irrazing and as well Pakistan land exchange, there right now working on a seed drop from durandland Kandahar and it's supposed to be the black and red selections of this specific region that is supposed to smell like rotten animal proteins sulfur oxide and other smells that are being deemed the classic skunk
> 
> I believe he should be dropping them within the month or next


Actually guys, sooner, drop on the selections are gonna be Feb 4th and you can order off of ig [email protected] or irrazing /Pakistanlandraceexchange


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 1, 2021)

misterlaxx said:


> Actually guys, sooner, drop on the selections are gonna be Feb 4th and you can order off of ig [email protected] or irrazing /Pakistanlandraceexchange


Neither of those (irrazing or Pakistanlandraceexchange) show up when searching Instagram.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 1, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Neither of those (irrazing or Pakistanlandraceexchange) show up when searching Instagram.


Irrazining Indian land race exchange


----------



## conor c (Feb 1, 2021)

MR. GiggleShitz said:


> I was thinking mabey try some really rank cheese strain and work back from there breeding wizzzze...


Need to be from f2 seeds generation imo id imagine if its gonna pop up at all


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 1, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> Irrazining Indian land race exchange


"We appreciate your interest and support. The cost for complete package will be $1000 and tour book comes free along with the seeds. There will be 120 seeds in total. 12 different variety of seeds (10 seeds of each variety).

Book alone is $70 + international shipping. "


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 1, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> "We appreciate your interest and support. The cost for complete package will be $1000 and tour book comes free along with the seeds. There will be 120 seeds in total. 12 different variety of seeds (10 seeds of each variety).
> 
> Book alone is $70 + international shipping. "


What is the quote referring too?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 1, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> What is the quote referring too?


The Durand Line project tourbook and varieties of seeds it comes with. First 50 pre-orders.

One of those varieties is the Red Maruf Kandahar said to smell like rotten meat.

Pretty steep price of entry but some of the photos on IG look fantastic.


----------



## misterlaxx (Feb 1, 2021)

Just found out today myself about the package deal... hopefully ace seeds or someone will break them up...Im near certain this is legitimate Kandahari genetics...I'm vexxed about grabbing em..1000$ is gnarly


----------



## misterlaxx (Feb 1, 2021)

misterlaxx said:


> Just found out today myself about the package deal... hopefully ace seeds or someone will break them up...Im near certain this is legitimate Kandahari genetics...I'm vexxed about grabbing em..1000$ is gnarly


That being said, a knowledgeable grower informed me that these are seeds coming from a very dangerous conflict zone, as well, if you parse out the packs each, they come out to like 83 bucks each...it's a bummer they only come in the big pack...but from the looks of the pics on ig...looks like magic should be in one of them..maybe something akin to alien tech as well


----------



## T macc (Feb 1, 2021)

I'll wait for a breeder to release F2s or OP. It will happen eventually I assume


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 1, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> im just viewing this thread for laughs now


This is probably the most legit and 100% accurate post in the thread Lol.


----------



## misterlaxx (Feb 1, 2021)

T macc said:


> I'll wait for a breeder to release F2s or OP. It will happen eventually I assume



That's kinda where I'm at atm with it, I've been following those accounts for a while because I thought there'd be a more practical drop, but a thou is steep for me atm, I think I will hope n pray ace seeds gets some and does some releases


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Feb 2, 2021)

Todd McCormick Has Roadkill skunk F-2s Available now .


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 2, 2021)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Todd McCormick Has Roadkill skunk F-2s Available now .


Some more from the email this morning:

"After growing it, I find it to be pretty authentic, but not as rich in terpenes as I remember, although it does smell like some pretty sour stink.

The flowers are nice, none of them became hermaphrodite, yield is good and all of the ladies made great resin production. I think it is definitely worth breeding with, which is why I am making these seeds available and continuing to work with it myself. 

After selection, I made a small batch of F2 seeds for myself and there are enough to share in a small drop. 

In my opinion, this is a classic Afghan, when I showed it to Mel Frank he also thought it looked a lot like the 70's Afghan varieties that had a sour smell, good structure and average cannabinoid content. "


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 2, 2021)

Keep in mind Todd has been growing out Skunk #1 from Mel for awhile now also... I'm wondering if this is about on par with what has been found there. I wonder how it compares to Shoreline...


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Feb 2, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Some more from the email this morning:
> 
> "After growing it, I find it to be pretty authentic, but not as rich in terpenes as I remember, although it does smell like some pretty sour stink.
> 
> ...


The only thing I'm not liking about his description is that it's not as rich in terpenes At least how he remembers it . .


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 2, 2021)

Which begs the question, how good is your sense of smell now compared to 30 years ago?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 2, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Which begs the question, how good is your sense of smell now compared to 30 years ago?


Honestly I never got too into putting stuff into my nose that didn’t belong there so pretty good I think.


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Honestly I never got too into putting stuff into my nose that didn’t belong there so pretty good I think.


Niether did I but this thread is funny.


----------



## misterlaxx (Feb 2, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Niether did I but this thread is funny.


funny guys love the poop smell, what can we say


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 2, 2021)

I don't have anything satisfactorily skunky. I do however, have a cross I made recently, and it smells like Ikea. Not even joking.
If I work on it for a few Fx generations to really get the smell out, can I call the strain Ikea?
I mean, I guess they'd come after me for copyright infringement.
Sometimes I like the smell of poop but only on special occasions.

BR


----------



## calicko (Feb 2, 2021)

Couple months ago (after years of struggles) unpacked items I'd had in storage from the late 90's, found some seeds from, if my memory serves me correct, some dank a$$ skunk bud that stank of fresh roadkill! Being 14 years old and smoking a fat bowl of this fukd me and several other friends for hours! Memories..
Anyways, I have 5 plants going strong now and one seed from that bag I was talking about, smells soooooo bad and its only on its first week of pre-flower! My whole area and basement/1st floor are almost uninhabitable despite using negative airflow/carbon filter. I never thought a seed, let alone 5 of 8 seeds id planted, from 20 years ago could still be viable and also express it's gentics so powerfully! 
Keeping fingers crossed and looking into cloning/breeding if this turns out to be stink skunk and not sweet skunk.


----------



## U79 (Feb 3, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Now your just bullshitting.


Am I? Nature Farm and Blueskiesvienna skunks are pre Sam skunks from Uncle Fester and Oldtimer1 who both grew skunk before Sam Sleazynsky. But dont take my word for it I could just be bullshitting lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 3, 2021)

Agreed!


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 3, 2021)

I can't believe I'm actually going to fork out nearly a grand for these Durand Line Afghani seeds. You get a 10% discount if using BTC.

Pre-orders just started at midnight EST time. They sent a copy of the book PDF and it's chock full of awesome photos and information.

You have to email them to get more info/order.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CK1cvrMB1mi/


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 4, 2021)

Fingers crossed man I hope you find some fire in those.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 4, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Fingers crossed man I hope you find some fire in those.


I imagine it's going to take some work to get them into anything I would want to grow seriously, but yeah, I'm stoked.

The afghani strains everyone has been working with date from the 70's, pre-war times. I'm hoping that some of that awesomeness that made Northern Lights and other exceptional strains was preserved in some of this. The book states that a lot of these genetics move from the plains and Hindu Kush regions to this area. This is part of the original silk road.

Potential for creating new devastating strains with powerful characteristics is high! I've got a bunch of original haze and ON haze from Todd McCormick that could be hybridized with these afghani bases. Also some old India Malana Cream that I want to do something with also. Lots of possibilities with new indica bases!

I live in an area that is similar in climate to where these were bred so I'm double stoked to be able to contemplate outdoor projects.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 4, 2021)

Can't remember what he brought back but was watching Murder Mountain on Netflix and some old hippy geeza claims he went to Pakistan to the same latitude as Humboldt and brought back seeds way back before we was born


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm gona call it Bumholdt county after watching that shiz


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 4, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I imagine it's going to take some work to get them into anything I would want to grow seriously, but yeah, I'm stoked.
> 
> The afghani strains everyone has been working with date from the 70's, pre-war times. I'm hoping that some of that awesomeness that made Northern Lights and other exceptional strains was preserved in some of this. The book states that a lot of these genetics move from the plains and Hindu Kush regions to this area. This is part of the original silk road.
> 
> ...


That's very cool! Yeah the Malana Cream(RSC) is AMAZING, I had one recently that was unbelievable. Thread on it is here:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/malana-cream.1031485/

I ended up crossing it with afghani(???) and towards the end with GPS Cake N Chem. 

Next landrace I test will be RSC's 'Tirah' - which is supposedly a super-potent Hindu Kush variety.
Keep us posted with how these turn out!

BR


----------



## jungle666 (Feb 4, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> View attachment 4816013
> 
> View attachment 4816014
> 
> View attachment 4816015


Where can I purchase these seeds they look and sound awesome, cheers jungle


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 4, 2021)

jungle666 said:


> Where can I purchase these seeds they look and sound awesome, cheers jungle


Only part of a pack of 120, 12 different varieties along with the tourbook. I posted a link to the instagram previously. It's $1000 for the whole package.

They are also intended for breeders or preservationists and I'm guessing most people will want to wait for some work to be done.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I imagine it's going to take some work to get them into anything I would want to grow seriously, but yeah, I'm stoked.
> 
> The afghani strains everyone has been working with date from the 70's, pre-war times. I'm hoping that some of that awesomeness that made Northern Lights and other exceptional strains was preserved in some of this. The book states that a lot of these genetics move from the plains and Hindu Kush regions to this area. This is part of the original silk road.
> 
> ...


I Know B.O.E.L. brought some Afghani lines into America pre Soviet invasion, but It wasn't until during the Soviet invasion that Afghan lines really started to be introduced in various locations due to the Afghan rebels dumping hash into the world markets to fund their resistance.
There were many viable seeds found in bricks of hash.

A man I worked with was reminescing to me, in the late 80s, about the kilo sized bricks wrapped in cellophane, stamped with an
Ak-47 that started to become available during that time.

It made the dealers feel patriotic to support the Afghan rebels.


----------



## U79 (Feb 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Agreed!


Plenty of folks hunting and growing out skunk either way. Not in this thread obviously, this has turned more into a commercial for landrace afghanis. That is not skunk though, only part of it as you know. Im sure you can find nice phenos in those landrace genetics but it will not be skunk that you are hunting lol.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 5, 2021)

U79 said:


> Plenty of folks hunting and growing out skunk either way. Not in this thread obviously, this has turned more into a commercial for landrace afghanis. That is not skunk though, only part of it as you know. Im sure you can find nice phenos in those landrace genetics but it will not be skunk that you are hunting lol.


Totally, and I'm not the one who brought those into this discussion but I'm grateful because I wouldn't have seen them otherwise!

I've been pretty happy with the Shoreline OG cut I've been growing for 4 years now. It stinks me up plenty.


----------



## U79 (Feb 5, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Totally, and I'm not the one who brought those into this discussion but I'm grateful because I wouldn't have seen them otherwise!
> 
> I've been pretty happy with the Shoreline OG cut I've been growing for 4 years now. It stinks me up plenty.


I can imagine that lol, looking for a male then to pair with?


----------



## Kaliko (Feb 5, 2021)

SKUNK is gone . All these guys saying they have it are straight up liars out to steal your money. Heimii Cheeba or the alaskan Cannabis liar has nothing more than a traditional afghani that is in no way shape or form Skunk. So with that said , anyone that has bought his skunk and are now selling beans are as shitty as him. Skunk 1 seeds are a dime a dozen you just have to go to a european seed bank. RKS is a thing of mythical unicorn status. It is not gonna be bought in a pack of seeds . Go back to hunting Runtz . Skunk is a lost strain of the past. If I had a penny for every story of I had some skunk back in the day and I put some seeds away and am popping them now , or I know a guy that was in the meatloaf express skunk mafia blah , blah . If you did have some skunk from back in the day now it would be hittin around 10% thc and be mids with a stink at best. I have literally spent thousands over the last few years hunting a skunk. There are some that have a skunk aroma here n there but RKS or bag stinking a whole house up shit is a thing of your childhood imagination . But I got beanz of RKS if ur lookin ‍


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 5, 2021)

Did any of you fine RIU members ever find anything close to the RKS?  I’m going to go skunk hunting myself in a couple months.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 5, 2021)

CDubFMG said:


> Sensi Seeds are industry pioneers, and are the only other seed breeders I would trust to have a true Skunk #1. They say they've carried on their Skunk #1 genetics for 25 years. Also, this version is feminized. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just grew one seed of these, think there are 9/10 left and it grew huge colas with no smell and more hair than buds, smoking it now, tastes bland and hardly any high. Will update when I get round to doing the others if I can get my mojo back.


----------



## SFnone (Feb 5, 2021)

needsomebeans said:


> Did any of you fine RIU members ever find anything close to the RKS?  I’m going to go skunk hunting myself in a couple months.
> View attachment 4817596View attachment 4817597View attachment 4817598View attachment 4817599


Nice, it'll be good to get some comparitive reviews of all these guys.


----------



## misterlaxx (Feb 5, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Only part of a pack of 120, 12 different varieties along with the tourbook. I posted a link to the instagram previously. It's $1000 for the whole package.
> 
> They are also intended for breeders or preservationists and I'm guessing most people will want to wait for some work to be done.


So you bought them? 

I was going to pull the trigger, but I literally had to buy a laptop this last week... And 900 Bitcoin is a lot at the moment... Ugh, if I had the space


----------



## Kush Inc. (Feb 6, 2021)

I grew 4 Sensi Skunk #1 plants a few years back. Nothing horrible but not very potent either and a pretty weak flavor. 3 phenos in almost just as many plants, all the same generic type of smoke. Mid grade dime a dozen stuff. After all the bragging they did about that strain I really expected something better than this, that was also the last time I grew any of their gear.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 6, 2021)

misterlaxx said:


> So you bought them?
> 
> I was going to pull the trigger, but I literally had to buy a laptop this last week... And 900 Bitcoin is a lot at the moment... Ugh, if I had the space


Yep. it was $900 worth of Bitcoin, so about $7.5 per seed, plus the book.

I don't have the space inside but I do outside


----------



## Justin_C (Feb 6, 2021)

Hey needsomebeans those RKS skunk can be had on Strainly , I had some of those beans, those are legit skunk. I used to smoke in the 80s. I am gonna pick up some more as they are only selling a limited amount , the stock they are selling right now is reg seed ,after these are gone thet will only sell fem version .


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 6, 2021)

Justin_C said:


> Hey needsomebeans those RKS skunk can be had on Strainly , I had some of those beans, those are legit skunk. I used to smoke in the 80s. I am gonna pick up some more as they are only selling a limited amount , the stock they are selling right now is reg seed ,after these are gone thet will only sell fem version .


Thanks my friend. I have a pack on the way. It’s the most I’ve ever paid for a pack of beans, so hopefully I find something worth keeping. If not I would have wasted the $200 on fishing gear or beer.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 6, 2021)

i know it isnt exactly skunk but i have 2 diff texas road kill plants from shoreline, that have great stink and awesome old school flavors.


----------



## CDubFMG (Feb 10, 2021)

spliffendz said:


> I just grew one seed of these, think there are 9/10 left and it grew huge colas with no smell and more hair than buds, smoking it now, tastes bland and hardly any high. Will update when I get round to doing the others if I can get my mojo back.


This is good feedback. Hopefully it's just the phenotype you popped that didn't have much smell, which can happen. I can't imagine Sensi selling a Skunk that didn't smell, with how long they've been in business. Looking forward to feedback on the rest.


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)

CDubFMG said:


> This is good feedback. Hopefully it's just the phenotype you popped that didn't have much smell, which can happen. I can't imagine Sensi selling a Skunk that didn't smell, with how long they've been in business. Looking forward to feedback on the rest.


I haven#t heard a good thing since 20 hyrs ago, have you seen any recent grow with sensi seeds or any praise of them?


----------



## spliffendz (Feb 10, 2021)

I don't even know what a badger smells like let alone a skunk


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Feb 10, 2021)

People would be better off looking for the old ultra skunk/super skunk aka skunk x afghanT if any f1 seeds can still be found if they want that rank afghan type skunk stink. There were some in those when first released that out shone the skunk by far.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Feb 10, 2021)

Long time ago I found a absolute stonker in uk cheese x the train wreck. One single plant way way out stunk 40 uk cheese cuts in the same room. It was as if something was dead and rotting in the room


----------



## U79 (Feb 11, 2021)

TheWholeTruth said:


> Long time ago I found a absolute stonker in uk cheese x the train wreck. One single plant way way out stunk 40 uk cheese cuts in the same room. It was as if something was dead and rotting in the room


That is disgusting.. I would prefer the cheesy skunk.


----------



## misterlaxx (Feb 23, 2021)

What are the true characteristics of the true skunk supposed to smell and taste like ?

And did it originate from Afghan in from some province from a soldier or journalist or the like? Or did it come from maybe the Hindu Kush regions ? 

Or those strains that flower for a year or more on madagascar that can smell of burnt carrots and honey cardamon and incense

...sorry high tangent

What's skunks real taste n smell? Like an acrid skunk? Maybe akin to a cat piss? Or is it more of a rotten dead smell? Or a combo of both? Is it indica Dom ?

Thanks for the thoughts in advance brothas n sistas


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 23, 2021)

> What's skunks real taste n smell?


Burned tires and like driving by a dead skunk on the side of the road.

I don't think anyone knows the true origins but likely Afghani parentage for sure. People have talked about skunks since the 70's so very old lineage in modern cannabis times.

I'm hoping to find some of these characteristics from the Durand Line project seeds, but I have Shoreline OG and also Heime Cheeba's RKS (via Authentic Genetics) so it will be interesting comparing and contrasting.

The Shoreline OG cut I run has interesting citrus and soapy tastes in addition to the skunk & tires flavor. They are quite complimentary. The skunk is definitely there.


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 23, 2021)

misterlaxx said:


> What are the true characteristics of the true skunk supposed to smell and taste like ?
> 
> And did it originate from Afghan in from some province from a soldier or journalist or the like? Or did it come from maybe the Hindu Kush regions ?
> 
> ...


road kill skunk is like burnt rubber, strong coffee, skunk of course, onions, garlic etc

mix all those together and you get a rks smell


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 23, 2021)

Coffee smells too, definitely. +1


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 23, 2021)

This is definitely how I remember it too, atop all that, there’s this smell that reminds me of when you pull weeds that gets on your hands and has this sweaty sour sharpness that kind of underpins the skunk smell. It’s hard to identify because I have really only smelled it on those regular yard weeds, but it kind of smells like I remember my grandpas work cowboy hat smelling like lol
The burnt rubber is so spot on!!!


----------



## skuba (Feb 23, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> road kill skunk is like burnt rubber, strong coffee, skunk of course, onions, garlic etc
> 
> mix all those together and you get a rks smell


That kinda sounds like a chem or chem hybrid. I had a csi chem91 x urkle that was super skunky, and loud as hell. I get skunky smells off of sour diesel, chem, og. 
And I’ve smelled the super loud strong skunk weed that is impossible to hide. Like if someone’s smoking a joint you can smell it from blocks away. It is different than the chems, but I wonder if they’re related somewhere


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 23, 2021)

Well getting the closest old mass supper skunk or something close to the old sour diesel would be s1 giesel. Heard alot of sour and chem heads say giesel is better then sour d in there opinion, and chem d is the best chem and is closest to the dogbud from what pbud mike says. Figured csi would offer giesel s1 by now. Thankfully i got a cut of her so i can s1 her myself one day and run a shit load would be very interesting to see the progeny for myself.

Finding the nastiest pheno in giesel s1 and crossing it to a nasty afghani pheno from balkh region would be interesting aswell


----------



## guitarzan (Mar 5, 2021)

I agree completely...thing is, I find myself arguing with kids that weren't even fukin' well born yet when I was smoking the true vintage dead skunk bud. They say it is, but it barely has a skunk smell, and if it does, it's only temporary. The skunl bud I recall you couldn't hide the smell of it...it permeated anything. The kids are trying to convince me that bud is way way better than it was in the '60's, '70's, '80's & '90's. Um, WRONG...besides, how the fuck do you know, where you there? Well I was. Kids these days eh?


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 5, 2021)

Some thoughts I have had in relation to the road kill skunk and this thread.

Varies sources indicate both here, on seedfinder, icmag, overgrow etc. what the parental line is/are supposed to be.

Question is, if you were to obtain land races of these parental strains/genetics, could one perhaps rediscover that type of pheno/type of smoke.

Now I am not that old at 40, plus living outside the US, so I have not ever smelled or tasted any skunk that is as the road kill should be like as explained in this thread and other places as mentioned.

Grew some Skunk 1 from Positronics back in about 95-96 outside in my parents garden, smelled like a mix of cat piss and oranges which I can read is not the roadkill smell, although I recall that shoreline genetics eg. states that an ammonia sent can be found in their Texas Road Kill.

Am serously considering to purchase some land races this summer and try to maybe, properly not, make a cross that would contain the same parental genetics of the road kill skunk. It would how ever be an ongoing project hence several strains are required.

Have a Good weekend...


----------



## hotrodharley (Mar 5, 2021)

Mellow old School said:


> Some thoughts I have had in relation to the road kill skunk and this thread.
> 
> Varies sources indicate both here, on seedfinder, icmag, overgrow etc. what the parental line is/are supposed to be.
> 
> ...


Skunk strains are crosses. It’s pretty well history. There’s no pure skunk or landrace skunk. 

Baked Beans Cannabis Seeds has a very good Skunk #1 that’s been used by multiple breeders looking for a good skunk to cross with something else. 

Baked Beans is an American seed seller in California.


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 5, 2021)

> Skunk strains are crosses. It’s pretty well history. There’s no pure skunk or landrace skunk.


Yes that is correct, I was thinking something like an Afghan, Mexican etc. for the mix.

Bought the Skunk#1 from Seedsman sometime ago, to try it and see how it is in comparison with the one from Positronics, although this is available anymore sadly...


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 5, 2021)

Mellow old School said:


> Some thoughts I have had in relation to the road kill skunk and this thread.
> 
> Varies sources indicate both here, on seedfinder, icmag, overgrow etc. what the parental line is/are supposed to be.
> 
> ...


More people need to go back to the basics and breed from the original landraces instead of crossing every FOTM strain together, dumbing down the entire gene pool. It frustrates me to see some of these trendy seedbanks with a dozen "cookies" crosses but nothing original or unique. Good luck on your endeavor, who knows, maybe you'll breed something better than skunk! I've got a good landrace seed collection developing to start my own breeding project, but I also plan on propagating the originals as well.


----------



## U79 (Mar 6, 2021)

If you check the Cat Piss episode of James Loud, you would see Old School Chronic say he found skunk in Blueskies Vienna’s pheno hunter pack. Not road kill but old school. Ig folks reporting everything from road kill to fruity Durian terps.


----------



## RichRoots (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Mar 6, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> Well getting the closest old mass supper skunk or something close to the old sour diesel would be s1 giesel. Heard alot of sour and chem heads say giesel is better then sour d in there opinion, and chem d is the best chem and is closest to the dogbud from what pbud mike says. Figured csi would offer giesel s1 by now. Thankfully i got a cut of her so i can s1 her myself one day and run a shit load would be very interesting to see the progeny for myself.
> 
> Finding the nastiest pheno in giesel s1 and crossing it to a nasty afghani pheno from balkh region would be interesting aswell


I recently bought a pack of Socks (Geisel x Birthday Cake) from Cannarado hoping that I would get some serious funk, but they all ended up leaning hard into the Birthday Cake and smelling quite pleasant. I was bummed. ha.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 7, 2021)

https://agseedco.com/products/original-skunk-no-1

Not sure why such a reputable breeder would post such a pic on their page of arguably the most sought-after strain in the world

From the dscription:

"Legendary for its stability, consistency and high myrcene levels, this is the truly authentic Skunk No.1."

>legendary for its stability

Have a close look at the first picture and tell me what you notice.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 7, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> https://agseedco.com/products/original-skunk-no-1
> 
> Not sure why such a reputable breeder would post such a pic on their page of arguably the most sought-after strain in the world
> 
> ...


Yeah, nanners all over that. Could be environmental though...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> https://agseedco.com/products/original-skunk-no-1
> 
> Not sure why such a reputable breeder would post such a pic on their page of arguably the most sought-after strain in the world
> 
> ...


I see what could be nanners in the upper left, but I'm seeing faded pin leaves and fresh calyxes that could be seen as nanners.
As far as his statement on stability goes, he may be referring to the fact that Skunk #1 is most likely the first IBL of modern cannabis.
When you cross SK1 to SK1 you end up with very homogenous SK1 plants.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 7, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I see what could be nanners in the upper left, but I'm seeing faded pin leaves and fresh calyxes that could be seen as nanners.
> As far as his statement on stability goes, he may be referring to the fact that Skunk #1 is most likely the first IBL of modern cannabis.
> When you cross SK1 to SK1 you end up with very homogenous SK1 plants.


Look again, tons of nanners all over the place. Very homogenous they may be, but in this particular photo of theirs the plant has a frightening amount of nanners. $100 US for a pack of 11 seeds? eek.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 7, 2021)

looks a lot like the real sk 1 though


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 7, 2021)

They could also be sterile and thus not matter?


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Mar 7, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I recently bought a pack of Socks (Geisel x Birthday Cake) from Cannarado hoping that I would get some serious funk, but they all ended up leaning hard into the Birthday Cake and smelling quite pleasant. I was bummed. ha.


Giesel actually isn't nasty smelling at all. More of a mildly sweet earthy profile. It's much closer to wedding cake than chem or skunk to the nose.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 7, 2021)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Giesel actually isn't nasty smelling at all. More of a mildly sweet earthy profile. It's much closer to wedding cake than chem or skunk to the nose.


To be honest I have never heard to griesel. I figured the name “Socks” would reflex the smell, and the griesel would be the cause.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Mar 7, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> To be honest I have never heard to griesel. I figured the name “Socks” would reflex the smell, and the griesel would be the cause.


Giesel is supposed to be a seed found in SKVA's Mass Super Skunk. It was thought to be fathered by Chem D stray hermie pollen, but there is no trace of D in Giesel or her S1 progeny. No one has found RKS in the progeny either, and since SKVA says his MSS cut was straight skunk spray terps, I suspect it wasn't even the mother.


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 8, 2021)

guitarzan said:


> I agree completely...thing is, I find myself arguing with kids that weren't even fukin' well born yet when I was smoking the true vintage dead skunk bud. They say it is, but it barely has a skunk smell, and if it does, it's only temporary. The skunl bud I recall you couldn't hide the smell of it...it permeated anything. The kids are trying to convince me that bud is way way better than it was in the '60's, '70's, '80's & '90's. Um, WRONG...besides, how the fuck do you know, where you there? Well I was. Kids these days eh?


It was still around early 2000s, I got a half oz that I put in a cooler in the bed of my truck and the cab still reeked like I ran over a skunk. You could not hide it. Only found it once and haven't seen it sense. Weird part is it was sold to me as White Widow but smelled just like a dead skunk.

I think the gene pool is watered down now, I don't find modern crosses to be any stronger or have better terpene profiles than the classic strains I was smoking in the 90s and early 2000s and the classic smells and flavors are hard to find.

I've lost track of how many new Bubba Kush crosses I've grown out and have never found anything as strong or flavorful as Katsu cut. Or any Cheese crosses that can compete with the Cheese cut I used to have.


----------



## U79 (Mar 8, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> They could also be sterile and thus not matter?


Would you bet a 100 on it? What is to say that this $100 herm is any better than the 30 euro Skunk #1 from Nirvana?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> Would you bet a 100 on it? What is to say that this $100 herm is any better than the 30 euro Skunk #1 from Nirvana?


They came from Mel Frank via Skunkman Sam.

And Todd is a great advocate for this plant.

You can buy just 5 for $50 also. I guess one never knows? The picture may have just been a fluke, grower error, etc. The other two pictures at agseedco look reasonable. It's just that bud shot that is questionable.

I think there are probably worse seeds out there. Plenty of other things more important to worry about than this.


----------



## U79 (Mar 8, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> They came from Mel Frank via Skunkman Sam.
> 
> And Todd is a great advocate for this plant.
> 
> ...


All Skunk #1 came from Skunkman Sam, of course Todd McCormick would advocate his own brand before any others. But why buy 5 herm seeds for 50 usd when you can buy 5 fems from Nirvana for 30 euro? Makes no sense. And I doubt Skunk #1 from Nirvana, Mr. Nice or Khalifa would be any worse than those herms. It is a sweet skunk regardless.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 8, 2021)

U79 said:


> All Skunk #1 came from Skunkman Sam, of course Todd McCormick would advocate his own brand before any others.


I meant he's a great advocate for cannabis overall.

I've been quite happy with my purchases from him.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 8, 2021)

GOOD LUCK on the orig. SK1 thing, needle in a haystack search, w/all crossbreeding poly-hybridizing going on then again from the glass half full side of things thank God the days of the bogus brick weed or ammonia weed that's all that's around days are over.ccguns


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## 80skunk (Mar 14, 2021)

CDubFMG said:


> Love hearing these stories from back in the day..


Oh the 80s weedz was delicious for sure  ....


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 14, 2021)

CDubFMG said:


> Love hearing these stories from back in the day..


I'm new to this forum just wanted to say HEY .  
I was 16 yrs old in 82 working for Calif. Coolers  .. I quit smoking in 92' from a bad on the job injury . I always tooka quick hit off the weeds to taste it by 95ish I never seen anyone w/ the goods . My Buddy in Humboldt started the strain Purple Urkle , pretty good stuff . When I was injured om the job I had a handful of his fav seeds growing hydro w/ Co2 , I hit it to taste but I sold it all. That was the last time I smoked really 80s style dank .. So been back in the game for 5-6 yrs now and I've been very disappointed to say the least . Do si do , sunset sherb. he told me to grow is the closest I've gotten to any kind of Kind so far ... So my Buddy Z and I in the 80s used to hang out at the Dead Shows . Can I ask you guys has anyone grown out that Uncle Fester #18 skunk from 2018 ? I'm about to buy the newer version .. Uncle Fester 18 , sure hope its that Biker Skunk I used to smoke and all my Buddys had  .. uhggg ..


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 14, 2021)

needsomebeans said:


> Did any of you fine RIU members ever find anything close to the RKS?  I’m going to go skunk hunting myself in a couple months.
> View attachment 4817596View attachment 4817597View attachment 4817598View attachment 4817599


Can I ask you , is it the Uncle Fester #18 skunk that is the RKS ? Your packets say Skunk #1 ? Anyway I'm about to pull trigger on the RKS Uncle Fester #18 ? I'm running DNA/GYO RKS.. and Swami Blue Orca x 85 roadkill .. 3 weeks in right now , top pix being the Swami ,, any advice . All I can say as a Teen in early 80s I miss the Biker Skunk all my Buddys had  ...lol Take care and thanks for any advice .. Kevin ..


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 16, 2021)

80skunk said:


> Can I ask you , is it the Uncle Fester #18 skunk that is the RKS ? Your packets say Skunk #1 ? Anyway I'm about to pull trigger on the RKS Uncle Fester #18 ? I'm running DNA/GYO RKS.. and Swami Blue Orca x 85 roadkill .. 3 weeks in right now , top pix being the Swami ,, any advice . All I can say as a Teen in early 80s I miss the Biker Skunk all my Buddys had  ...lol Take care and thanks for any advice .. Kevin ..


Here is all I can find on Uncle Festers Skunk #1.
https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/OG_Skunk_Nr1/Master_Thai/
I’m not sure if that is what I’ve got or if it’s actually the UFS#18. I’m with you, I miss the old skunk from my teen years. Probably more of a nostalgic feeling more than anything else.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 16, 2021)

im just kicking back with some texas road kill....


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Mar 16, 2021)

Happy Leaf said:


> There is one old school roadkill skunk elite clone from the 80's called Shoreline. You'll probably find some strains called that or what not, but the real cutting of it is in the south surprisingly, Texas, Louisiana etc. By now I'd think it would be found elsewere but I am not sure. First time I had it I was genuinely shocked at the aroma. Pure skunky foulness that smacks you right in the face, baby shit, body odor, putrid, yet pungently earthy/slightly piney with a hint of candied lemons at the end. Its a multiple layered aroma. It's the loudest and smelliest strain I have ever had (when grown optimally). More so than any og or fuel type of strain I've had so far, in terms of foulness and the immediate smell of putrid skunk/poop. Sativa dominant, fast and trippy, paranoid then heavy and relaxing high, ultra sticky, flowers a bit longer (10-12 weeks, I believe). Hopefully some people on the coasts have this cut, it needs to be crossed in an inbred line imo! It's always a rare treat when growers who have the real original cut grow it out, let alone share it, the real deal can be spotted a mile away not only by its smell, but I can always tell by the bud structure as well. I really want some now. There's some info online about it, it's akin to how og kush started in a way.


Had some like 18 years ago pure burnt rubber funk


----------



## Justin_C (Mar 17, 2021)

This guy is on IG blueskiesviennaskunk. The website is www.roadkillskunk.com if you want original skunk hes got it check him out


----------



## U79 (Mar 17, 2021)

80skunk said:


> I'm new to this forum just wanted to say HEY .
> ..
> Can I ask you guys has anyone grown out that Uncle Fester #18 skunk from 2018 ? I'm about to buy the newer version .. Uncle Fester 18 , sure hope its that Biker Skunk I used to smoke and all my Buddys had  .. uhggg ..


Hey there. It is not a road kill skunk as I understand it but an old skunk line that is related to the Hells Angels. Nature Farm has a few interesting cuts that he has crossed it to. Also take Justin_C’s advice here and check out Blueskies Vienna and his pheno hunters packs of old skunk genetics from Oldtimer1. An example from one of his earlier releases reminded me alot of a description from the Nature Farm. And, I think Katsu is about to release an 80s skunk x romulan if I am not mistaken. That one looks like it’s got your name on it lol. Happy hunting!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 17, 2021)

Blue sky Vienna isn’t the answer, read back. Reports Say it’s not the skunk folks are looking for. JJ at top dog recently said nope after running them. Every once in a while someone with no experience comes in and says the same thing that was said above.


----------



## michael2487 (Mar 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> This is definitely how I remember it too, atop all that, there’s this smell that reminds me of when you pull weeds that gets on your hands and has this sweaty sour sharpness that kind of underpins the skunk smell. It’s hard to identify because I have really only smelled it on those regular yard weeds, but it kind of smells like I remember my grandpas work cowboy hat smelling like lol
> The burnt rubber is so spot on!!!


I’m growing some corpse flower nature farm genetics it has the smell of how your hands smell after pulling weeds... I couldn’t describe the smell until I read this


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 22, 2021)

80skunk said:


> I'm new to this forum just wanted to say HEY .
> I was 16 yrs old in 82 working for Calif. Coolers  .. I quit smoking in 92' from a bad on the job injury . I always tooka quick hit off the weeds to taste it by 95ish I never seen anyone w/ the goods . My Buddy in Humboldt started the strain Purple Urkle , pretty good stuff . When I was injured om the job I had a handful of his fav seeds growing hydro w/ Co2 , I hit it to taste but I sold it all. That was the last time I smoked really 80s style dank .. So been back in the game for 5-6 yrs now and I've been very disappointed to say the least . Do si do , sunset sherb. he told me to grow is the closest I've gotten to any kind of Kind so far ... So my Buddy Z and I in the 80s used to hang out at the Dead Shows . Can I ask you guys has anyone grown out that Uncle Fester #18 skunk from 2018 ? I'm about to buy the newer version .. Uncle Fester 18 , sure hope its that Biker Skunk I used to smoke and all my Buddys had  .. uhggg ..


I went thru so much job related , I did taste goodz thru the 90's 2000's , but it was like GDPurple , or bubblegum . Not the poop I was used to ., Of course one my best buds Z . would come around STKn. CA. (Our hometown lol).. from Humbodlt w/ the cup winners , last shit for 20 yrs they ran Purple Erkle , but from what I read the danky stuff usually has that 80's goopy Skunk mixed in the strain(s) ..,. BUt I might have taken 10 hits in 10 yrs , so I know one thing when you' ve had it you know it when its there  . Last year my Buddy smoked and kicked down sum Alaskan Thunderfuk , From Happy Camp lol.. it was good took me back to the goods or I could say close enough , Shit my buddy /neighbor here brought me sum White Diamonds resin ,, oh it turns decent weed into skunky w/ just a few sprinkles  . That and sum Heineken and Chess and we were smiling lol ..


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 22, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> im just kicking back with some texas road kill....


I need it lol  Is it lime green, bally , choking , head rushing , Sticky ..did I say Skunky .. When I worked at Cal cooler my older would go pick up up sum . he'd come back w/ our fine budz ,,and a big huge ball , he had cut up and rolled back into a ball l;ololl , He was so High he'd just look at you and giggle while he continues to for the sticky ball loll...Shit I've smoke a many outdoor that turns out indoors weeds . Sum indoor  ducking .. Shit our older Buddy got busted w/ that Thia boat coming into the port .  man 30$ 8th that was the goods .. If I can find anything close to that , maybe Swami tells me he has , and a good limey Skunky weeds and a Pakistani and I might done for a minute haha ...


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 22, 2021)

Yup I 've always liked Durban Poison also and as I read up on different stuff , the Skunk is in the mix right a lot of times ? I believe Purp Erk , Durban Poison , Cinderella 99 , and more .. I would like to try White Russian ,, anyone think thats poop ?


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 22, 2021)

U79 said:


> Hey there. It is not a road kill skunk as I understand it but an old skunk line that is related to the Hells Angels. Nature Farm has a few interesting cuts that he has crossed it to. Also take Justin_C’s advice here and check out Blueskies Vienna and his pheno hunters packs of old skunk genetics from Oldtimer1. An example from one of his earlier releases reminded me alot of a description from the Nature Farm. And, I think Katsu is about to release an 80s skunk x romulan if I am not mistaken. That one looks like it’s got your name on it lol. Happy hunting!


They won't answer any of my emails ,, I'd really like to find any mix that has it all going , You know , I'm not per say looking for the Maltese Falcon , My Boys Momz Maltese hahaha I had too ,, You get me tho.. Do si and Sherb was kill, , Green Krak I've done outdoors , I was gave sum Wedding Cake it was good ,Purple Erk was good . all outside . I;m sure I'll find something that satisfi . Run some Swami stuff to start . Yea I don't really care what its called as long as it gets me close enuff to go Awwwwww  lololl


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 22, 2021)

oldtymemusic said:


> im just kicking back with some texas road kill....


What do you think >? Danky , sticky ..gooey , expando ? head rushy ? Thanks  ...


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Blue sky Vienna isn’t the answer, read back. Reports Say it’s not the skunk folks are looking for. JJ at top dog recently said nope after running them. Every once in a while someone with no experience comes in and says the same thing that was said above.


What personally would you suggest digging into to try to find my dad some 95-‘99 skunk flavors he grew when I was a tot?


----------



## oldtymemusic (Mar 22, 2021)

of course it isnt exact but it is made from va skunk 91 and lime skunk. both from sk 1? its not as loud but has plenty of awesome skunky funky smell and flavor. lime green color and stays white hair along time. it almost would never 100 % finish and that also reminds me of my old 90s skunk. this is the only skunk ive ever kept.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 23, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> What personally would you suggest digging into to try to find my dad some 95-‘99 skunk flavors he grew when I was a tot?


There’s work being done but as of right now that expression is not in circulation or known to be found.
Todd McCormick has some skunk 1 open pollination beans for sale that contain the genetic but an f2 has to be made and hunted to find the pheno. Sam the skunk man literally grew out over 10,000 seeds to find and propagate the original skunk that we’re all jonesing over today, make no mistake this will/can be done but it’s going to take a while.


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 23, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> There’s work being done but as of right now that expression is not in circulation or known to be found.
> Todd McCormick has some skunk 1 open pollination beans for sale that contain the genetic but an f2 has to be made and hunted to find the pheno. Sam the skunk man literally grew out over 10,000 seeds to find and propagate the original skunk that we’re all jonesing over today, make no mistake this will/can be done but it’s going to take a while.


That's the "authentic seeds" stuff right?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 23, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> That's the "authentic seeds" stuff right?


Authentic Genetics Seeds, yessir


----------



## Hydro4life (Mar 24, 2021)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> The closest thing to roadkill skunk that's still around are Sour D, OGs, and the chems


I’ve grown sour D and some smelly skunk no.1’s from sensi seeds, I thought the skunk no.1s were smelly, but nothing compared to a 91 chemdawg pheno I grew the year after!

I know what your saying about that pungent skunk smell capt, this chemdawg had that skunky/diesel, next level smell that got right into the back of your nose...
Hard to describe until you smell it for your self. 
Next level shit!

Skunk no.1 from sensi is not the original skunk no.1, but it is a nice plant to grow and I recommend everyone try it.


----------



## xox (Mar 25, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Authentic Genetics Seeds, yessir


thats these guys right?









RKS Roadkill Skunk F2


Roadkill Skunk/RKS F2 Afghan Regular Seeds $10.00 per seed sold in packs of 10 This came to me as Roadkill Skunk/RKS from Heime in Alaska and I was told that it is an old cross from the early 80's. Heime gave me the go ahead to make some of the seeds available because of the demand within the...




agseedco.com





i saw that its sold out i wonder when those will be back i was thinking about giving those beans a go. anyone in this thread grow those out yet?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

The ones that have been grown out aren’t billed as hard skunk, even by Todd.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 25, 2021)

By my calculations  there have been a handful of companies release these old school skunks and yet not a single person screaming eureka. Now the scam had evolved to "I'm selling these as old school skunk but i personally haven't found the real skunk, it's more sweet/onion/a little skunky, but if you buy enough YOU just might be the lucky one to get an actual rks" 

As crazy as this sounds the closest I've came to skunk the past decade was when one of the older buddies came through with some bricked "mids". Usually is a hard pass but I could smell his little dub when he was stumbling out of his car. 

The community needs to stop buying this crap and should shun any "breeder" who sells any rks seeds without personally growing actual rks from the seed stock they sell. They know good and damn well what they are doing. This is an actual scam at this point


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 25, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> By my calculations  there have been a handful of companies release these old school skunks and yet not a single person screaming eureka. Now the scam had evolved to "I'm selling these as old school skunk but i personally haven't found the real skunk, it's more sweet/onion/a little skunky, but if you buy enough YOU just might be the lucky one to get an actual rks"
> 
> As crazy as this sounds the closest I've came to skunk the past decade was when one of the older buddies came through with some bricked "mids". Usually is a hard pass but I could smell his little dub when he was stumbling out of his car.
> 
> The community needs to stop buying this crap and should shun any "breeder" who sells any rks seeds without personally growing actual rks from the seed stock they sell. They know good and damn well what they are doing. This is an actual scam at this point


Eureka .. lol I think You might be onto something there  . I'm going to lay back and wait and save my $ .. Thanks for your input !


----------



## xox (Mar 25, 2021)

ah im confident its still out there last year in this same thread i was having a discussion with another guy who claimed he too had seen the real skunk in the past few years. same as myself, the guy went as far as telling everyone the city he was from it was a bit of shock he lives a few hours away from me. the friend that i did see with the skunk picked up quarter pound when he was doing some work in the same city where the other guy in this thread was from. i looked through the qp unfortunatly i didnt see any seeds. it had the same distinct smell when i used to see it regularly thats going back about 15 years now.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

spliffendz said:


>


Pretty much man! 

BTW I dig that song. Dude has a great voice.


----------



## spliffendz (Mar 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Pretty much man!
> 
> BTW I dig that song. Dude has a great voice.


yah i used to cry into my whisky listening to it but the lyrics are so apt for RKS also


----------



## emanO (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi,,looking at the old SSSC catalog the skunk #1 or M9 strain is described as Afghan ,Colombian and Thai cross,,

all other descriptions that I can find , except Aladdin skunk from Khalifa, are described as an Afghan, Colombian and Mexican cross.
Cant find any information about Thai in Skunk does anyone know more or point me in a direction to read about ?,,just find it a interesting topic,
Thanks


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Apr 2, 2021)

I believe the rks that Todd is selling is a similar Afghan used in the original skunk 1, my opinion is based off of what Mel Frank said about that particular rks. I believe he said the rks that Todd is selling reminded him of the Afghan of the 70s. Just my two cents, no facts.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Apr 2, 2021)

guitarzan said:


> I agree completely...thing is, I find myself arguing with kids that weren't even fukin' well born yet when I was smoking the true vintage dead skunk bud. They say it is, but it barely has a skunk smell, and if it does, it's only temporary. The skunl bud I recall you couldn't hide the smell of it...it permeated anything. The kids are trying to convince me that bud is way way better than it was in the '60's, '70's, '80's & '90's. Um, WRONG...besides, how the fuck do you know, where you there? Well I was. Kids these days eh?


You mean like the stuff that people were rumored to copycat by smuggling their brickweed in a trunk with a dead skunk?
I used to think that’s just how all pot smelled. 
It’s what made me start to wonder if I was smelling dead skunk or someone’s grow, when driving through the woods.
I didn’t realize that geno-/pheno- type was going missing until seeing all the threads here, but yeah- haven’t really noticed anything quite like it in a long time. 
Shoot- I’m going to start asking friends. A lot of growers here are just living there life offline and growing the same strains that’ve always worked in their woods.
Damn. Now I really do miss The Skunk. Truly “high school” weed as folks are fond of saying here.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 2, 2021)

The real deal Texas Shoreline cut is probably the closest there is out there that has been confirmed to be in existence within the past decade. None of the crosses have matched it yet, but it's also not supposed to be the most potent thing to begin with either, just really loud. I can imagine that cut is probably tired now. It's decades old.

Maybe when Texas finally capitulates it will come out of the shadows and we'll have better documentation, at least from that branch. It's likely an offshoot of the original thing from way back when.

I like the Shoreline OG I've been running for a few years but it's not 100% pure skunk. It does have all the flavors ya'll are talking about though, burned tires, roadside ditch skunk carcass smell, etc.


I have the Durand Line seed selections waiting for me to pick up at the mailbox. I'm really stoked about the Red Khandahar "Rotten Protein terpenes" they keep talking about on IG. Those afghani farms look unreal!


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 2, 2021)

Lucky 13 Seeds


Collectible Cannabis Seeds mailed to your Canadian address. Online catalogue for convenience.



hempdepot.ca









Lucky 13 Seeds


Collectible Cannabis Seeds mailed to your Canadian address. Online catalogue for convenience.



hempdepot.ca





These look interesting.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 2, 2021)

Are we looking for ‘94-‘99 skunk? That’d be the time frame dad was growing back in the day. Anyone know if any good skunks from this time period?


----------



## MAGpie81 (Apr 2, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Are we looking for ‘94-‘99 skunk? That’d be the time frame dad was growing back in the day. Anyone know if any good skunks from this time period?


That’s when I’m thinking about from. Had my first toke in middle school ‘94 but didn’t get into it until high school. The more I see this thread the more I realize I miss that damn dead fucking skunk smell! Just nostalgia, perhaps


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 3, 2021)

New school skunk. I hope to find it. 

The Durand Line 2020 selections.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 3, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Lucky 13 Seeds
> 
> 
> Collectible Cannabis Seeds mailed to your Canadian address. Online catalogue for convenience.
> ...


Thanks for the links. I have a pack of 85 Skunk #1 IBL inbound!!!!


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 4, 2021)

needsomebeans said:


> Thanks for the links. I have a pack of 85 Skunk #1 IBL inbound!!!!


Let us know how they turn out!


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 13, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> New school skunk. I hope to find it.
> 
> The Durand Line 2020 selections.
> 
> View attachment 4869886


I don't have any more room this year, really, but I'm sneaking in 3 beans anyway. 1 each of Maruf Kandahar Red, Black, and Green. I'll keep clones of all of them to add to a later open pollination of the rest, doing each type separately. I just can't wait to see what is in here. If I get a male I'll probably try and chuck a little pollen amongst some of my clones.

We just got full legalization as of this week (signed bill) in New Mexico and I've got some big plans (hopefully) moving forward. Hope to see good things for all.

Our landscape and weather patterns, climate and growing methods here are very similar to Afghanistan. I'm just really grateful to be in a position to even try some of these strains. Those farmers have worked very hard to get them to where they are today. The tourbook is just a fantastic source of information.

Link to the free PDF copy if you missed it: https://www.indianlandraceexchange.com/projects/durandlineproject_2020/

Look at the info under Maruf Kandahar.


----------



## Skunkandfunk (Apr 24, 2021)

If you are looking for some skunk. Check out texacannacreations on Instagram. He has the original shoreline and has some shoreline crosses for sale.


----------



## YardG (Apr 24, 2021)

I know it's hard to accept, but I suspect the old school RKS is something that's actually just gone. It's been gone for a long time (I recall convos online back in 05 or so about how the RKS was gone and the sweet skunks were all that was left).


----------



## guitarzan (May 7, 2021)

Only sells to the US, not Canada? Why, is it prejudice? Tell it to go fuck his Mexican Mummy in the anal cavity then.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 7, 2021)

YardG said:


> I know it's hard to accept, but I suspect the old school RKS is something that's actually just gone. It's been gone for a long time (I recall convos online back in 05 or so about how the RKS was gone and the sweet skunks were all that was left).


I would say the last time I saw any was from a buddy from Pueblo CO in 08. The kind of weed that you could have in a couple a ziplocks stashed in your luggage, in the trunk and you could still smell it in the car.

But who knows for sure, what I consider old timey skunk may not be what another guy does.

Haven't had anything close to that since, whatever it was.


----------



## Palomar (May 7, 2021)

Anyone have any experience with Hazeman Nevilles Skunk? Seems like that could be a good old school skunk.

respect,
pal


----------



## U79 (May 8, 2021)

Palomar said:


> Anyone have any experience with Hazeman Nevilles Skunk? Seems like that could be a good old school skunk.
> 
> respect,
> pal


No experience with that one but Hazeman in general is great imo - Nevilles Skunk is originally from Shantibaba/Mr Nice, and while Hazeman has good prices already you could get it even cheaper at Mr Nice auctions. I would search the Mr Nice seeds thread for info and ask around there and in the Hazeman thread. You could also link up with Hazeman direct on IG or send him an email and ask if you are curious on how he worked it to f4 - @infinitygenetics.


----------



## sonicblue68 (May 26, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've grown out so many "skunks" I've lost count...and not one had that fresh roadkill skunk odor.
> Skunk weed just isn't "skunky" anymore.


I’ve found if you let her go until the resin looks amber at least 50% amber then the smell is unbearable


----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 27, 2021)

sonicblue68 said:


> I’ve found if you let her go until the resin looks amber at least 50% amber then the smell is unbearable


...as well as the couchlock?


----------



## Gdp1 (May 29, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I would say the last time I saw any was from a buddy from Pueblo CO in 08. The kind of weed that you could have in a couple a ziplocks stashed in your luggage, in the trunk and you could still smell it in the car.
> 
> But who knows for sure, what I consider old timey skunk may not be what another guy does.
> 
> Haven't had anything close to that since, whatever it was.


I just got these babies from a reliable source suppose to be the old school road kill skunk can wait definitely going to have a journal for this one


----------



## Gdp1 (May 30, 2021)

Gdp1 said:


> I just got these babies from a reliable source suppose to be the old school road kill skunk can wait definitely going to have a journal for this one


About to transplant these babies today but highly debating what media to use ,any idea which media gives the best results for this strain


----------



## Gdp1 (May 30, 2021)

Gdp1 said:


> About to transplant these babies today but highly debating what media to use ,any idea which media gives the best results for this strain


Correction****MEDIUM


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 16, 2021)

Anyone tried Agseedco skunk no 1?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 16, 2021)

RichRoots said:


> Anyone tried Agseedco skunk no 1?


Not a roadkill skunk, but definitely from Skunkman Sam's Skunk #1 stock. People on IG have been happy with it. I haven't grown my beans out yet.


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 16, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Not a roadkill skunk, but definitely from Skunkman Sam's Skunk #1 stock. People on IG have been happy with it. I haven't grown my beans out yet.


I’ll settle for something remotely skunk at this point lol.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 16, 2021)

RichRoots said:


> I’ll settle for something remotely skunk at this point lol.


TexCanna Creations on instagram has the real deal Shoreline cut and crossed it with Bodhi's 91 skunk. (Screwed Up Skunk).

[email protected] 


Shoreline OG has a few different stinky crosses but he doesn't have the original cut anymore.

Those two I know for sure will deliver some goods.


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 16, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> TexCanna Creations on instagram has the real deal Shoreline cut and crossed it with Bodhi's 91 skunk. (Screwed Up Skunk).
> 
> [email protected]ail.com
> 
> ...


I love the DJ Screw & Skunk so that’s up my alley!


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jun 17, 2021)

RichRoots said:


> Anyone tried Agseedco skunk no 1?


I grew out four different phenos, they were more fruity than skunky, I had better from the freebies that were given away I think through Nirvana the cultivators choice skunk 1 freebies. The ones from cultivators Choice were really stunky, grown in 03.


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 17, 2021)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I grew out four different phenos, they were more fruity than skunky, I had better from the freebies that were given away I think through Nirvana the cultivators choice skunk 1 freebies. The ones from cultivators Choice were really stunky, grown in 03.


Good to know. That’s a PASS on Agseedco skunk no 1.


----------



## conor c (Jun 17, 2021)

RichRoots said:


> I’ll settle for something remotely skunk at this point lol.


If your after a decent skunk#1 female seeds skunk special is a good shout id say it aint rks but its a decent cat pissy old school skunk 1


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 17, 2021)

conor c said:


> If your after a decent skunk#1 female seeds skunk special is a good shout id say it aint rks but its a decent cat pissy old school skunk 1


Oh we’re all after the rks but I want at least male or female skunky plant to cross to my skunky/fuel plant to see what comes out. 
I crossed mine with a dominion skunk male & things were pretty decent.


----------



## WeedNerd2.0 (Jul 3, 2021)

RKS is NOT Gone.....Just very difficult to find because everyone calls their smelly stuff is not it, that's '05+ skunk, not the straight dank from back in the 80's-90's.....For true Roadkill Skunk, it needs the same funk, and the real deal has double serrated leaves......like these. Have faith young and old grasshoppers alike, It still endures. lol


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 3, 2021)

WeedNerd2.0 said:


> RKS is NOT Gone.....Just very difficult to find because everyone calls their smelly stuff is not it, that's '05+ skunk, not the straight dank from back in the 80's-90's.....For true Roadkill Skunk, it needs the same funk, and the real deal has double serrated leaves......like these. Have faith young and old grasshoppers alike, It still endures. lol
> 
> View attachment 4935855


Send me some seeds then.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 3, 2021)

WeedNerd2.0 said:


> RKS is NOT Gone.....Just very difficult to find because everyone calls their smelly stuff is not it, that's '05+ skunk, not the straight dank from back in the 80's-90's.....For true Roadkill Skunk, it needs the same funk, and the real deal has double serrated leaves......like these. Have faith young and old grasshoppers alike, It still endures. lol


Interesting because double serrated leaves also found on original hazes and other Colombian strains.

Any more details on this particular cultivar you can share?


----------



## kenny09 (Jul 8, 2021)

well I want it as soon as I can find it


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 8, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Send me some seeds then.





GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Interesting because double serrated leaves also found on original hazes and other Colombian strains.
> 
> Any more details on this particular cultivar you can share?


This guy just C&P agseedco skunk 1 photo lol


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 8, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> New school skunk. I hope to find it.
> 
> The Durand Line 2020 selections.
> 
> View attachment 4869886


I never thought so many words I can't pronounce would be so sexy. Looks like lots of ghani. A buddy of mine is going to give the 88 skunk 1 whirl.


----------



## conor c (Jul 8, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Interesting because double serrated leaves also found on original hazes and other Colombian strains.
> 
> Any more details on this particular cultivar you can share?


Double serrated leaves are common in afghani plants too theres many strains that throw em it dont mean much tbh


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 8, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> This guy just C&P agseedco skunk 1 photo lol


That's the cannabis industry for you lmao!!!


----------



## conor c (Jul 9, 2021)

Anyone on here tried nirvana's latest release of skunk 1 beans i know it aint rks but id seen in some reviews people were rating it as decent even one guy moaning about it tasting nasty in one of the reviews on there page hence why im curious ?


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 23, 2021)

Kevin Jodry


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 23, 2021)

*Kevin Jodry of course /School Genetics, Cultivar Obsessions

On utube check it out *


----------



## johnelmer (Nov 1, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> They came from Mel Frank via Skunkman Sam.
> 
> And Todd is a great advocate for this plant.
> 
> ...


skunkmansam is not dave watson of hortipharm


----------



## johnelmer (Nov 1, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I meant he's a great advocate for cannabis overall.
> 
> I've been quite happy with my purchases from him.


skunk was bred by dave watson of hortipharm...dave watson is not skunkman 2 differant people....sam magic sam selezni or jingles is not either dave watson or skunkman...soemone is spreading a lot of manure


----------



## johnelmer (Nov 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> All Skunk #1 came from Skunkman Sam, of course Todd McCormick would advocate his own brand before any others. But why buy 5 herm seeds for 50 usd when you can buy 5 fems from Nirvana for 30 euro? Makes no sense. And I doubt Skunk #1 from Nirvana, Mr. Nice or Khalifa would be any worse than those herms. It is a sweet skunk regardless.


dave watson of hortipharm that bred skunk is not skunkman...and sam magicman selezni or jingles is not skunkman or dave watson soemone spreading horse shit


----------



## johnelmer (Nov 1, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I meant he's a great advocate for cannabis overall.
> 
> I've been quite happy with my purchases from him.


what does that mean?...he is a great advocate for whom? dave watson and dave pate and robert clark are all corporate/goverment


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 1, 2021)

Right twisted up... wtf you talking about?
Wasnt dave watson an informant?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2021)

Someone left the door open… lol


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 1, 2021)

Dave Watson IS Sam the Skunkman. I dont know if the Hortifarm in Maldives, is the same Hortafarm Watson worked for. or opened.
But Skunkmans name IS Dave Watson.

THE TRUTH ABOUT DAVID WATSON AKA SAM THE SKUNKMAN


DAVID WATSON AKA SAM THE SKUNKMAN AKA SAM SELEZNY AKA Dr. FrankenbeanStein AKA Dr. FrankenWeedStein AKA King of Snitchcraft
 
He Is Quickly Becoming The King Of Copyrighted Strain Genetics
 
 
I will begin with the smoking gun as to his bust
 
In an interview with Mel Frank. In the video, Mel talks about his friend from
California, a very good marijuana breeder he says, who was busted twice and
ultimately went to the Netherlands. This friend is brought Skunk #1
Haze, Durban Poison and Afghani #1 to Holland.

In September 1994, HortaPharm BV was granted opium license by the Ministry of 
public health. Watson's company was allowed to use Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) 
for chemical analytical research. THC is one of the substances from the hemp plant that can be 
can be used as a medicine. The license was only given for the research 
given, not for growing marijuana. The administration of THC to humans is also 
not allowed. Last September, the license expired and a second request was 
denied. In summary proceedings Watson unsuccessfully challenged that decision and now 
his appeal. In addition, Watson also appealed to the Board of 
Appeals. An opinion on the case now on the Secretary of State's desk puts 
Watson in the wrong again. Watson is unable to comment on this latest state of 
comment. He will not receive an official response until next week. He sees the fact that the advice 
leaked, he sees it as a renewed demonstration of vote rigging against his 
company. "Apparently the intention is to pull the soil from under my company 
from under my company."

For months Watson has felt his back against the wall and he has had to defend himself for all kinds of 
defend himself for all sorts of things. For example, it was pointed out, also in Parliamentary questions, that 
he appears in the computer of the Justice Department in Santa Cruz, California. He would have been arrested more than 
thirteen years ago for cultivating hemp. Watson hired a lawyer for that 
Watson hired a lawyer for the affair. The lawyer filed a case this week in Santa Cruz 
The lawyer filed a lawsuit this week in Santa Cruz with the aim of clearing his client's name. According to an 
employee of attorney R. Schentz, Watson is in the computer, but that is 
all. There has been no trial, and therefore no conviction. "I wasn't even in Santa Clara the day 
of the arrest not even in Santa Cruz, but in Holland," is Watson's comment.
his lawyer was unable to get his name removed in the dutch court proceedings, he at least admits there was a bust in Santa Cruz which he
now says never happened.


Do you know what exact bust is Sam referring to when he said he wasn't even in the
US? Is it the Sacred Seeds bust? Sam claims that he never got busted and never served
a day in jail. He also said he was the only founding member of Sacred Seeds he has
never mentioned any other growers/members in S.Seeds. If noone else was a member then
who did the police bust in the US since Sam claims he was in Holland at the time?
 
LOL
 
Sam did not start The Sacred Seeds Collective... it dates back to pre-illegalisation
and had seed stored at that time that went all the way back to seeds imported in the
teens and early twenties for the then legal market.
Sam The Skunkman and also Romulan Joe formerly known as Mendocino Joe are both
snitches and thieves who ran off with genetics they did not develop and then claimed
the genetics and made beaucoup money. The ONLY thing Sam did with Skunk #1 was to
remove the skunk from it, yet he has the nerve to use the name "Skunkman".
 
 Watson was never anything more than a hangaround with Sacred Seeds and Joe was a
hangaround who could not make the grade to gain a patch with several East Bay Biker
groups who fell in with the Korean War vets who brought what became Romulan back
during the Korean War and carefully cultivated and selected in greenhouses in the
East Bay and South Bay for a decade and a half before Joe showed up.
 
 Sam the Skunkman was in fact present for the famous Santa Cruz bust of Sacred Seeds. Somehow
he got out before anybody else. Long before. And somehow the DEA threw all the seeds,
stored pollen, equipment and whole plants into a dumpster and left it guarded by
nothing but crime scene tape. And then Sam disappeared. Along with a big chunk of the
Sacred Seeds seed bank.
 
 



Shantibaba said:


> [*]Hi All
> [*]
> [*] listen as it is a touchy topic depending upon the side of the water you are on,
> [*]let`s call it a difference of opinion based on similar evidence. The point to all of
> ...


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 1, 2021)

LOL, wow, what??


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 1, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> LOL, wow, what??


pure buttpuckery


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 1, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> pure buttpuckery


Thank you for your service.. Bpd is an undervalued asset


----------



## SFnone (Nov 1, 2021)

As stated above, David Watson is Sam Skunkman. He was connected to sacred seeds, to what extent no one will ever truly know except the people who were there. After a big bust, he left california with seeds of many of the strains the Dutch companies made millions off of. That's the beginning of the controversy. He has been accused of being a government agent, a snitch, and other things, some of which has been disproved, other stuff still remains the topic of hot gossip. Whether he was a founder or not of sacred seeds, a government agent, whatever, doesn't really matter to me, because both him and Greg McAllister are undeniably responsible for many of the core strains getting out to the public. Skunk 1 (I recently found out there was a skunk 2 that was supposedly stinkier, but I guess it is all but gone now), haze, northern lights, etc. Todd McCormick has been involved in the weed community for decades, and went to prison because he would not flip. Mel Frank, who is a part of AG, is a legend, and has contributed greatly to helping growers for a very long time. Don't even start on the Nevil vs Sam shit...


----------



## Dank bnk (Nov 1, 2021)

Enigma said:


> Skunk is derived from Afghan.
> 
> Skunk #1 (the original) is currently for sale from Sensi Seeds.
> 
> Supa Skunk (crossed back with Afghan) is currently for sale from Nirvana.


Bro where may I contact these guys ???


----------



## Mellow old School (Nov 2, 2021)

Here;

*Nirvana*

and here;

*Sensi Seeds*


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Id get Sk1 from Authentic Genetics.


----------



## conor c (Nov 2, 2021)

SFnone said:


> As stated above, David Watson is Sam Skunkman. He was connected to sacred seeds, to what extent no one will ever truly know except the people who were there. After a big bust, he left california with seeds of many of the strains the Dutch companies made millions off of. That's the beginning of the controversy. He has been accused of being a government agent, a snitch, and other things, some of which has been disproved, other stuff still remains the topic of hot gossip. Whether he was a founder or not of sacred seeds, a government agent, whatever, doesn't really matter to me, because both him and Greg McAllister are undeniably responsible for many of the core strains getting out to the public. Skunk 1 (I recently found out there was a skunk 2 that was supposedly stinkier, but I guess it is all but gone now), haze, northern lights, etc. Todd McCormick has been involved in the weed community for decades, and went to prison because he would not flip. Mel Frank, who is a part of AG, is a legend, and has contributed greatly to helping growers for a very long time. Don't even start on the Nevil vs Sam shit...


Skunk 2 is also known as red skunk skunk redhair and skunk special ferry from female seeds used to work with positronics/nirvana he also bred ice skunk#2 was one of his first strains the thing is i think theres two seperate skunk lines called skunk2 one European one american as for the american one i can barely find any info on it at all


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 2, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Id get Sk1 from Authentic Genetics.


Gave a buddy some AG Skunk 1 beans, all came out sweet and not much in the way of skunk. Good smoke, just not skunky.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 2, 2021)

Dank bnk said:


> Bro where may I contact these guys ???


Nothing ventured nothing gained, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## farangar (Nov 2, 2021)

I purchased 100 beans of sam skunkman ancestral skunk approx 2 months ago from seedbay, I will be popping them soon.

I got told 5-10% germ rate is the norm for beans this old.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 3, 2021)

conor c said:


> Skunk 2 is also known as red skunk skunk redhair and skunk special ferry from female seeds used to work with positronics/nirvana he also bred ice skunk#2 was one of his first strains the thing is i think theres two seperate skunk lines called skunk2 one European one american as for the american one i can barely find any info on it at all


Someone recently posted an old seed catalogue that had skunk no.1, skunk no.2, 4 different hazes, and a special "new year's" haze, that according to the catalogue, would not be ready until around January. I can't find it, otherwise I'd repost it here...


----------



## conor c (Nov 3, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Someone recently posted an old seed catalogue that had skunk no.1, skunk no.2, 4 different hazes, and a special "new year's" haze, that according to the catalogue, would not be ready until around January. I can't find it, otherwise I'd repost it here...


Ive seen it i think but ive also heard thats a fake catalog also so idk what to believe


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 3, 2021)

If you guys are interested in the history of some of the older companies you should listen to the darkhorse podcast with Todd mccormick. shit if you know anyone who got busted back in the day as part of operation green merchant, the sole snitch responsible is revealed. There is also some info on Sam the skunk man. You can believe the paperwork and the words from those that were there, or believe some of the misinformation in this thread.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 3, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> If you guys are interested in the history of some of the older companies you should listen to the darkhorse podcast with Todd mccormick. shit if you know anyone who got busted back in the day as part of operation green merchant, the sole snitch responsible is revealed. There is also some info on Sam the skunk man. You can believe the paperwork and the words from those that were there, or believe some of the misinformation in this thread.


It's shocking to me that Cogos still in a cannabis related business and people buy his stuff,


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 3, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Gave a buddy some AG Skunk 1 beans, all came out sweet and not much in the way of skunk. Good smoke, just not skunky.


Not so authentic after all?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 3, 2021)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Not so authentic after all?


Skunk #1 never had RKS terps!

It was just named skunk.

It _is _authentic Skunk #1 seed stock straight from the original breeder (Skunk Man Sam)


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 3, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> It's shocking to me that Cogos still in a cannabis related business and people buy his stuff,


It’s shocking to me that he is still breathing based on what he did.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 3, 2021)

Original Skunk 1 does exist my fellow growers you just gotta know where and how to get it. I personally have kept the strain going since 1989 my seeds came directly from the original sacred seed company. I was present and held the high times cannabis cup in Amsterdam in 1988 when it won cultivators choice. I still have viable reg. skunk 1 seeds to this day!


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 3, 2021)

It was actually Sam ( David Watkins and Mendocino Joe who’s family I grew up with.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 3, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> It was actually Sam ( David Watkins and Mendocino Joe who’s family I grew up with.


Tell me about the smell,taste and high? Any pic maybe some breeding, what else do you have?


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 3, 2021)

Well is a cross of Afghan/Acapulco Gold and Colombian Gold. Original has and aroma of a sour skunk with earthy tones. 72 day plant indoors I’ll shoot you some pics. Big bud plant great yields.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Skunk #1 never had RKS terps!
> 
> It was just named skunk.
> 
> It _is _authentic Skunk #1 seed stock straight from the original breeder (Skunk Man Sam)


When I grew skunk 1 by Dutch passion in 2001 it was all skunk, no sweetness.

That was like 6-8 females too.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 4, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Original Skunk 1 does exist my fellow growers you just gotta know where and how to get it. I personally have kept the strain going since 1989 my seeds came directly from the original sacred seed company. I was present and held the high times cannabis cup in Amsterdam in 1988 when it won cultivators choice. I still have viable reg. skunk 1 seeds to this day!


I don't think anyone questions whether Skunk #1 exists or not still, everyone is looking for Roadkill Skunk. Skunk #1 was selected for its sweeter, less skunky terps if I'm following along correctly. I've grown several Skunk #1s over the years and none had heavy Skunk spray terps.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 4, 2021)

I’ve grew with David Watson both in the US Santa Cruz and again in 1987-1989 in Amsterdam. David helped start Mellow Yellow the first coffee shop. Another fact Skunk was the worlds first commercially hybrid strain.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 4, 2021)

I was at Sacred Seed the day it was raided by the DEA. now that’s a story to hear.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 4, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Well is a cross of Afghan/Acapulco Gold and Colombian Gold. Original has and aroma of a sour skunk with earthy tones. 72 day plant indoors I’ll shoot you some pics. Big bud plant great yields.


My shark shock from mr nice is the sour skunk leanerI. I had a widow leaner no terps at all, didn't even keep the mother culled it, which led me to buying AG skunk(not RKS). I thought about doing a journal but I am too lazy. I will post the skunk as she progresses. They are on their 2nd true leaves so nothing to show yet.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 5, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> I was at Sacred Seed the day it was raided by the DEA. now that’s a story to hear.


Are you able to share said story? Sounds intense


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 18, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> I was at Sacred Seed the day it was raided by the DEA. now that’s a story to hear.


 Hi, hey so might I askwherte is sum real 80s skunky biker weed I used to smoke when I was a kid in calif . ? I'm looking at Hero Skunk , any idea ? . I didn't smoke from 92' - 2014 because of injury and nerve pain . My rib cage shifted back into place 2014 after 23 yrs , of being compressed and I started smoking and was very let down I can't get any satifaction really ,w/ the skunky danky taste quality weedz. thanks for any info .  . Sounds like U seen some Bs go down Man , sure hope to see that Humboldt Skunky weed all my friends Dads had  .


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 18, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Id get Sk1 from Authentic Genetics.


Hi, hey so have U ever tried Skunk Hero ? thanks . So S-1 has sum skunky taste ? Better than the Festers sk 18 ? . thanks


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 18, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> It was actually Sam ( David Watkins and Mendocino Joe who’s family I grew up with.


Hi, hey I'm Kevin can I please buy some donate whatever it may be . I need some 80s skunky weedz lol .thanks. haha


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 18, 2021)

The Sk1 Todd McCormick has came straight fro Mel Frank, who got the genetics around 1985 from Skunkman, and has only been rebred 2x.


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 19, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Sk1 Todd McCormick has came straight fro Mel Frank, who got the genetics around 1985 from Skunkman, and has only been rebred 2x.


Thanks so thats where I need to start . then ?


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 19, 2021)

Here is Swami' s Orca Haze x 85 Humboldt Skunk ,, I just pulled it 3 days ago , I put it out late wayy late trying to re pop seeds and sex I only popped 2 seeds to begin with they were both male . lol. It has very thin leaves , leaning to the Haze side of things I believe . Can't wait to try it .. I'm bringing it in and re-vegging it I have 2 more in tent that haven't been flowered . I need some danky weedzzz lol.,. Anyone one grow Skunk Hero ? Or 9d4 ? Thanks


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 19, 2021)

Here is the sister plant Swami's boh x 85 skunk . I did do some RKS by DnA seeds wow not cool at all.I want 80s skunk weeddddd lololll ..


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 21, 2021)

Mendo Breath and BlueBerry Muffin


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 21, 2021)

The McCormick Skunk1, is more sweet Skunk, but Id recommend buying it. Its very good weed, and is extremely consistant/true breeding. Theres a rason people use it for breeding.
Sk1, Haze, and NL5 are unsurpassed for breeding.
Id also consider either AKBB NL5, or The Green Stash NL5 on Instagram a must have.

McCormick also has the original Haze.


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 21, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The McCormick Skunk1, is more sweet Skunk, but Id recommend buying it. Its very good weed, and is extremely consistant/true breeding. Theres a rason people use it for breeding.
> Sk1, Haze, and NL5 are unsurpassed for breeding.
> Id also consider either AKBB NL5, or The Green Stash NL5 on Instagram a must have.
> 
> McCormick also has the original Haze.


That sounds great thanks . Have You bred any of them ?


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 21, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The McCormick Skunk1, is more sweet Skunk, but Id recommend buying it. Its very good weed, and is extremely consistant/true breeding. Theres a rason people use it for breeding.
> Sk1, Haze, and NL5 are unsurpassed for breeding.
> Id also consider either AKBB NL5, or The Green Stash NL5 on Instagram a must have.
> 
> McCormick also has the original Haze.


Hey do U play guitar or just dig Jimi's music like me  ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Sk1 Todd McCormick has came straight fro Mel Frank, who got the genetics around 1985 from Skunkman, and has only been rebred 2x.


The pic he posted on ig looked a lot like what I remember of my skunk #1 plants in 2002 from Dutch passion.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 21, 2021)

80skunk said:


> Hey do U play guitar or just dig Jimi's music like me  ?


Ive been playing guitar since I was 5 years old. Ive got all kinds of gear 10,000s of thousands of $$$$s worth.

Ive got a White Strat Ive had since new in 1971. And a few other guitars. Ive got a bunch of pedals designed by Roger Mayer, who built, and modified Jimis pedals. This is some of my gear.


----------



## conor c (Nov 22, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive been playing guitar since I was 5 years old. Ive got all kinds of gear 10,000s of thousands of $$$$s worth.
> 
> Ive got a White Strat Ive had since new in 1971. And a few other guitars. Ive got a bunch of pedals designed by Roger Mayer, who built, and modified Jimis pedals. This is some of my gear.


Nice collection man


----------



## conor c (Nov 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The pic he posted on ig looked a lot like what I remember of my skunk #1 plants in 2002 from Dutch passion.


Looks kinda like the old skunk sensi used to offer so i get ya there


80skunk said:


> Here is the sister plant Swami's boh x 85 skunk . I did do some RKS by DnA seeds wow not cool at all.I want 80s skunk weeddddd lololll ..


There so called real killer skunk genetically looks more like ak dont suprise me it was sweet ive only heard of sweet plants from that dna line unfortunately the rks is just marketing they just trying to cash in on the name


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive been playing guitar since I was 5 years old. Ive got all kinds of gear 10,000s of thousands of $$$$s worth.
> 
> Ive got a White Strat Ive had since new in 1971. And a few other guitars. Ive got a bunch of pedals designed by Roger Mayer, who built, and modified Jimis pedals. This is some of my gear.


We’ve got a rocker !
Amazing collection


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 22, 2021)

The UK Cheese clone also came from Sk1.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 22, 2021)

Ive grown out a few packs of SK1 and lemon is main smell. Im looking for the shit that turn your stomach at a wiff. The road kill skunk from ? 80s. Smells like a skunk pissed on your tongue. Guess we have our memmories for now.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Ive grown out a few packs of SK1 and lemon is main smell. Im looking for the shit that turn your stomach at a wiff. The road kill skunk from ? 80s. Smells like a skunk pissed on your tongue. Guess we have our memmories for now.


It surprising this thread never dies , like the dream I guess
Real skunk is like Northern lights #5 
Dust in the wind


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 23, 2021)

The Green Stash on Instagram, and AKBeanBrains both have pre 2000 NL5.

Todd cCormick had the original NL5 before it went to Holland, and was given the genetics by Seattle Greg, who was one of the original people that had the NL5 genetics in the first place. This is different stuff than the European version of NL5. McCormick will do a second run sometime. It sold out fast.


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 23, 2021)

Cool


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 23, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Green Stash on Instagram, and AKBeanBrains both have pre 2000 NL5.
> 
> Todd cCormick had the original NL5 before it went to Holland, and was given the genetics by Seattle Greg, who was one of the original people that had the NL5 genetics in the first place. This is different stuff than the European version of NL5. McCormick will do a second run sometime. It sold out fast.


He's also got NL#2 as well, which Todd thinks might be one of the parents to OG Kush.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Nov 23, 2021)

Some people think that the R2 from Canada is Nl2. But, who knows. The info is near the end of this thread.






R2 weed


anyone ever hear of this strain? We smoked this in moncton, pretty potent weed, very skunky and harsh too (makes you cough) I think its a hybrid created localy, no one i know seems to know what the real name of the strain is... im sure theres another name for it



www.rollitup.org


----------



## conor c (Nov 23, 2021)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Some people think that the R2 from Canada is Nl2. But, who knows. The info is near the end of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nl2 wasnt very skunky tho so it has to be crossed to something else (r2 i mean) nl2 was more piney earthy and that vs nl5 xnl2 for another reference point was more a berry type thing im sure the seed bank actually described it as juniper tasting back in the day but you get my point nl1 being the purer Ghani x ghani that would be where any skunkyness would be found one would think if its in the nl lines at all it be in nl1 r2 proly has skunk in it imo


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Nov 23, 2021)

conor c said:


> Nl2 wasnt very skunky tho so it has to be crossed to something else (r2 i mean) nl2 was more piney earthy and that vs nl5 xnl2 for another reference point was more a berry type thing im sure the seed bank actually described it as juniper tasting back in the day but you get my point nl1 being the purer Ghani x ghani that would be where any skunkyness would be found one would think if its in the nl lines at all it be in nl1 r2 proly has skunk in it imo


Yeah, I think the skunky smells would come from the nl1. That r2 thread is a wild roller coaster ride to get through.


----------



## conor c (Nov 23, 2021)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Yeah, I think the skunky smells would come from the nl1. That r2 thread is a wild roller coaster ride to get through.


Yeah man but i never heard of the original nl being described as skunky its always described as hashy fuely as in like paint thinner type thing n earthy n piney but again who knows there aint alot of pure nl1 beans kicking around in circulation i dont think they want it out neither only hybrids of it are released


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 23, 2021)

conor c said:


> Yeah man but i never heard of the original nl being described as skunky its always described as hashy fuely as in like paint thinner type thing n earthy n piney but again who knows there aint alot of pure nl1 beans kicking around in circulation i dont think they want it out neither only hybrids of it are released


AKBeanBrains has Original NL1 for sale.

Gateway Mountain Seeds has the R2 seeds for sale.
The R2 clone that everyone talks about is from 1991-92, and is from Northeastern Canada.
I believe Gateway Mountain Seeds has the original R2 clone mother, and uses a selected NL2 Male to create seeds.
General consensus is that R2 is NL2.

R2 arrived in new brunswick in 1999/2000 down through the french speaking acadian costal towns from quebec where it has been since 1992 in clone only form. R2, M39 and M33 all came together and were seed purchased through the super sativa seed company (now closed)
M39 is a catalogue name for Northern lights #5 x skunk....M33 was a catalogue name for Friesland (a.k.a. Freezeland) and R2 was the catalogue name for Northern Lights #2....the afghani dominant phenotype of a thailand haze afghani cross....phenotpye 2 is thought to have been lost...but it exists as the favorite strain grown in N/E canada.









Home - Getaway Mountain Seed


Strains & Seeds Our Mission Getaway Mountain Seed is a breeder and directcannabis / hemp seed company owned and operated by the breeder. Getaway Mountain Seed specializes in producing cannabis / hemp seeds that are resistant and fast finishing, early strains for outside. Being located on the...




getawaymountainseed.com




*R-2*
NEW BRUNSWICK OLD SCHOOL SKUNK\







Gatewaymountainseed has been in business a long time. Over 10 years.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Nov 23, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> AKBeanBrains has Original NL1 for sale.
> 
> Gateway Mountain Seeds has the R2 seeds for sale.
> The R2 clone that everyone talks about is from 1991-92, and is from Northeastern Canada.
> ...


the skunk 1 my dad and his buddies grew early nineties got huge like that and never really finished in the north.. still kill!!


----------



## conor c (Nov 24, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> AKBeanBrains has Original NL1 for sale.
> 
> Gateway Mountain Seeds has the R2 seeds for sale.
> The R2 clone that everyone talks about is from 1991-92, and is from Northeastern Canada.
> ...


No bro m33 is friesland indica bro sssc stock freezeland is a canadian bx line of it with pluton similiar but a lil different that r2 looks great as well


----------



## conor c (Nov 24, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> AKBeanBrains has Original NL1 for sale.
> 
> Gateway Mountain Seeds has the R2 seeds for sale.
> The R2 clone that everyone talks about is from 1991-92, and is from Northeastern Canada.
> ...


Is he selling pure n1 tho ? I heard they werent releasing straight nl cos the nl crew didnt want it out


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes AKBB has the original NL1 for sale, if its not sold out, which I dont think it is.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 24, 2021)

AKBB also has Freezland made into an IBL, if its not sold out.


*Freezeland IBL*
These are the original Freezeland IBL genetics worked by the Bush Brothers that have since been further refined as part of a community effort with a few Canadian based friends.

This line is extremely hardy, weather resistant and fast finishing making it a perfect choice for the less than optimal extreme northern climates. THC averages around 15%, but the terps make up for it by bringing the funk with the haze.



*Freezeland IBL from Bush Brothers Seeds*
*Basic info about Freezeland IBLclick to collapse contents*
Bush Brothers Seeds Flowering: ±56 days mostly indica
Based on the Friesland clone from Quebec, originally from the SSSC. This Cut was hit with a pluton male, then backcrossed the the Friesland cut twice (freeze bx2) which I have been inbreeding/working with ever since. Very easy to get freeze types- expect a great yield of solid buds able to withstand terrible weather/conditions, a true workhorse strain for northern growers, Pink hairs,lots of frost and smells ranging from pine to citrus/fruit, and a fast finishing time truly makes this one of the most popular outdoor strains in Canada.

harvest outside – sept 15th-25th


----------



## conor c (Nov 24, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> AKBB also has Freezland made into an IBL, if its not sold out.
> 
> 
> *Freezeland IBL*
> ...


Panik has s1s of this and also lots of crosses in reg or fems tbh i been eying up his dfg its durbanxfreezelandxgorilla gold even grown in the uk these things look great and our climate sucks lol and nice shout on the nl1 man


----------



## Mellow old School (Nov 28, 2021)

Been looking once again at seedfinder.eu and also made a search here regarding R.K.S. from Reserva Privada, used to be called road kill skunk and also Real Killer Skunk, I see that @kona gold has grown them but alas no roadkill pheno found.

*R.K.S*

Any one else tryed that one?

I read somewehere that Shit from Mr. Nice also isnt that road kill skunky, @jimihendrix1 has tried it,

Any one else tried that one?

Have a great Sunday people....


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 28, 2021)

No the Mr Nice Sk1 is floral sweet.


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 28, 2021)

SFnone said:


> As stated above, David Watson is Sam Skunkman. He was connected to sacred seeds, to what extent no one will ever truly know except the people who were there. After a big bust, he left california with seeds of many of the strains the Dutch companies made millions off of. That's the beginning of the controversy. He has been accused of being a government agent, a snitch, and other things, some of which has been disproved, other stuff still remains the topic of hot gossip. Whether he was a founder or not of sacred seeds, a government agent, whatever, doesn't really matter to me, because both him and Greg McAllister are undeniably responsible for many of the core strains getting out to the public. Skunk 1 (I recently found out there was a skunk 2 that was supposedly stinkier, but I guess it is all but gone now), haze, northern lights, etc. Todd McCormick has been involved in the weed community for decades, and went to prison because he would not flip. Mel Frank, who is a part of AG, is a legend, and has contributed greatly to helping growers for a very long time. Don't even start on the Nevil vs Sam shit...





Rufus T. Firefly said:


> It's shocking to me that Cogos still in a cannabis related business and people buy his stuff,


Cogos Original Rockwool Formula#1 was used to cultivate skunk#1 that won the 1st cannabis cup in the Netherlands in 1988 

i will post this directly from cogo

i decided that i am going to answer the public accusations made by Steve Hagar of high times and Todd McCormick and Mel Frank of AG seeds concerning stolen fertilizer formulations from Nevil Schoenmakers and the seed bank.
This is what I’m not getting, why would Neville put on the label of his own product that he ‘endorsed’ or ‘used’ a product that he ‘owned’?
That makes no sense…people don’t generally advertise that they endorse their own product, do they!?!?
Here’s what gives…I found some old Formula 1 product labels from back then, that shows Neville “endorsed” and “used” Rockwool Formula 1…not that he “owned” it…so, seeing that the product labels provide proof that he endorsed/used this product, why is anyone saying that it was stolen from him?


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 28, 2021)

SFnone said:


> As stated above, David Watson is Sam Skunkman. He was connected to sacred seeds, to what extent no one will ever truly know except the people who were there. After a big bust, he left california with seeds of many of the strains the Dutch companies made millions off of. That's the beginning of the controversy. He has been accused of being a government agent, a snitch, and other things, some of which has been disproved, other stuff still remains the topic of hot gossip. Whether he was a founder or not of sacred seeds, a government agent, whatever, doesn't really matter to me, because both him and Greg McAllister are undeniably responsible for many of the core strains getting out to the public. Skunk 1 (I recently found out there was a skunk 2 that was supposedly stinkier, but I guess it is all but gone now), haze, northern lights, etc. Todd McCormick has been involved in the weed community for decades, and went to prison because he would not flip. Mel Frank, who is a part of AG, is a legend, and has contributed greatly to helping growers for a very long time. Don't even start on the Nevil vs Sam shit...


im sorry but that's not what our group discovered about Todd McCormick #1 anyone that builds his resume with " i had cancer 10 times" and by his own admission in sensi seeds ...never had cancer is a disgrace...Todd McCormick: At the age of 2, I was diagnosed with Histiocytosis X. At the time, it was considered to be an aggressive type of cancer but later on, around 1986, science realized it had both misdiagnosed the disease as well as the treatment.

however in this latest interview "i had cancer 10 times as a child"
start at 28:18 on the podcast below
"i was fortunate to have cancer as a child it saved me from a life of mediocrity and put me on the path to help others and make the world the world a better place"

https://podcasts.apple.com/.../cannabinoi.../id1077793493.

#2. Todd faced a 10 year mandatory for growing 6000 plants 4000 in belair and 2000 in a couple different houses Todd flipped and received 5 year which he did 3.9 the prosecutor did that with the agreement he wouldn't use a medical defense Todd could of but decided to plea his case set precedent for people wanting to use medical defense meaning no one can use medical defense ever after his trial. 
#3. Todd believes in eliminating the criminal element "us" meaning if you are not a corporation making pharma medical cannabis then we don't belong...yes i know he says home grow like all the other bullshit artist however in a legal corporate market home grow for profit will be eliminated. so he sells seed over the internet which is a big federal no no but by doing so helps DEA monitor sales. he doesn't sell HEMP seed now does he?


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 28, 2021)

when you find the real skunk you wont have to look you will smell it down the block and it will be wrapped in 2-3 bags and still smell like a skunk my experience with it was 79-81...down the block is sort of a exaggeration however if the guy that has it is in his pocket in a house you will open the windows lol it was that pungent


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 28, 2021)

To anyone who is wondering, this Coco87769 guy, RAYMOND ANTHONY COGO is a real snitch and is the one who got Nevil busted.






Legacy of a Legend – Grow Magazine


The Hemp and Cannabis Horticulture Magazine



growmag.com






__
http://instagr.am/p/CVN_8x5puTV/


He's got a grudge against Todd that is completely uncalled for. Sour grapes.


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 28, 2021)

im sorry but we have nothing against Todd other than the continuous lies he tells...yes we are familiar with cogos affidavit so what, it doesn't tell the whole story , Todd shows you everything and tells you nothing or tells you everything and shows you nothing he is a actor that works for non profits that support corporate medical cannabis with a dr prescription.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 29, 2021)

coco87769 said:


> im sorry but we have nothing against Todd other than the continuous lies he tells...yes we are familiar with cogos affidavit so what, it doesn't tell the whole story


the affidavit shows that Cogo snitched on Neville, and handed the feds a list with the name, address, and order details of every person who he shipped seeds to while working for Neville. There is no other part of the story that matters at that point.


----------



## burrheadd (Nov 29, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> AKBeanBrains has Original NL1 for sale.
> 
> Gateway Mountain Seeds has the R2 seeds for sale.
> The R2 clone that everyone talks about is from 1991-92, and is from Northeastern Canada.
> ...


It’s “getaway” not “gateway”


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 29, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> the affidavit shows that Cogo snitched on Neville, and handed the feds a list with the name, address, and order details of every person who he shipped seeds to while working for Neville. There is no other part of the story that matters at that point.


 well thats the conspiracy theory pushed by non profit activist and corporate/government people however it is not true. i am part of a study group on this subject. cogo turned in 8 pages 29 per page 232 to be exact. hundreds, not thousands. cogo mailed out 11,000 ,he kept the list that's true , 8 pages. Its in the international law book on Nevils extradition and the appeal book. Nevil was part of and participated in identifying demand in the black market along with high times. That was done buy moving cultivation indoors so it could be monitored. And it was also part of the internationalization of law enforcement. The DEA were in Holland in 1982. cogo it seems got caught up in a government operation. Nevil was never extradited from Australia or Holland even though there was a treaty signed with the USA and Holland stating that you couldn't send seeds threw the post. The people spreading this horseshit about early cannabis history in Holland and cogo are those working with non profits that only support corporate medical cannabis, including Nevil. Get your facts straight . We have interviewed cogo you have not.


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 29, 2021)

DUTCH DRUG POLICY
The Hague, stressed that all available data and possible considerations
pointed to the need for:
[A] gradual process of integration of the drug phenomenon in our societies . . . 

which means that we should take a more "Business- like” view regarding the drug problem .... (there it is in black and white)

This process of social and cultural integration could be called the “normalization" of the drug phenomenon. To that end we must stress the pragmatic as-pects of drug policy over the moral aspects. 
Later that year the "normalization-policy" was formalized in the
"Drug Policy in Motion" Memorandum.9
IV. THE INTERNATIONALIZATION
OF DUTCH DRUG POLICY
A. The Turning Point of 1985
Nineteen-hundred and eighty-five can be regarded as the year
in
which the public-health oriented Dutch drug policy culminated,
and at the same time lost much of its power and gave way to a less
sophisticated law enforcement approach. This loss of balance has
been the result of a
number of domestic and international factors.
The emphasis here will be on the transition from a drug policy based upon national concerns to one reflecting and responding the Euro- pean context. 
90
Nineteen-hundred and eighty-five was a very busy year for civil servants working on the two aspects of the government's drug policy,
the enforcement of the Opium Act and the policy on prevention and assistance. 9'
For the officials of the coordinating Ministry of Welfare, Health and Cultural Affairs (WVC), 1985 was also the year of the develop-ment and launch of the "normalization-concept" in drug policy.92
State Secretary of Health Joop van der Reyden, opening the Inter-national Congress on Local Authorities and ,Drug Policy in The
88. H. COHEN, supra note 36, at 18.
89. A. JANSEN, supra note 55, at 132.
90. See supra notes 23-25 
(discussing the Dutch willingness to adopt “international “ stan-dards in its drug policies).
91. FAcr SHEET, supra note 35, at 1.
92. See supra note 88 and accompanying text (discussing normalization-concept).
[Vol. 18:717


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 29, 2021)

Nevil martin Schoenmakers , Ed Rosenthal, Ben Dronkers and others (green team) there at the time were just providing the new customers for the future corporate medical cannabis market. And for law enforcement? identifying the demand in the market of users and cultivators in the black market.


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 29, 2021)

all of your heros are for medical corporate marijuana with a dr prescription. 

Richard Cowan NORML September 7, 2020
Let me make it clear that I do not have any problems with the “pharmaceuticalization” of cannabis.
I have long had serious concerns about GW Pharmaceuticals, not because they are trying to “pharmaceuticalize” cannabis (Hooray for that, if they can), but rather because they seem to have had marijuana prohibition built into their business model.
They even employed a former staffer from the Drug Czar’s office to lobby against state medical marijuana laws.
Edward "Ed" Rosenthal (born Bronx, New York, 1944) is a California horticulturist, author, publisher, and Cannabis grower known for his advocacy for the legalization of marijuana use. He served as a columnist for High Times Magazine during the 1980s and 1990s
***** "He worked with the state and local governments to implement the delivery of pharmaceutical-grade cannabis to patients with a doctor's recommendation to use marijuana."
During the Ronald Reagan presidency he served as an adviser for the federal government's pot farm, part of the Marijuana Research Project at the University of Mississippi
Steve Hager, HT's Editor-in-Chief
“The whole reason we told people to grow their own pot was to get rid of the criminal element … '
Todd McCormick:
"I'm trying to remove the criminal element,"
Adam Dunn:
“Home growers are cutting into [corporate] profits, and that's bullshit right there because the most important part is that people have access to medicine,” Dunn said. “Clearly, you know, they're going to completely fuck themselves over by the thinking that they're going to be doing something.
Nevil Schoenmakers:
I would advocate
production by licensed growers who in effect can only grow for… “a state sponsored
governing body, which in turn deals with the distribution of the product.”
This will have the effect of breaking the link between the grower and that patient, thereby
ensuring a transparent system. INQUIRY INTO USE OF CANNABIS FOR MEDICAL PURPOSES
https://www.parliament.nsw.gov.au

› submissions
PDF
Nadelmann -a drug-policy-reform advocate funded by George Soros and several other billionaires- offered to hire a commercial signature gatherer on the condition that Dennis be replaced as campaign manager by a “professional” from Santa Monica.
The initiative was already ahead in the polls and the professional’s only discernible effect.
Many activists shook their heads disapprovingly when Dennis generalized,
“All marijuana use is medical.”
Keith Stroup of NORML: "Ideally, I think marijuana should be sold by the Government, or by nonprofit corporations, with the profits going to drug research or heroin rehabilitation programs.” The pot lobby - The New York Times.html
The nonprofit norml and the drug policy institute etc. along with high times got everyone to grow indoors which is way more efficient way to regulate and control production... than having helicopters flying around, see?
High times got everyone to order seeds and equipment the whole idea of President Bush Administration was to identify the users and producers “the demand” in the black market. And for big company s to exploit... "monopolize"...
it’s not the end of prohibition it’s a more specialized efficient and productive prohibition.
It’s becoming quite apparent that nonprofits are used by government and corporations to be the political middleman in a economic process. Nonprofits lead people away from discovering while hiding economic transformation of the market...it is a clever manipulation of and subversion of our political process for economic gains... no different from the cannabis industry.
It looks like dope but its really hope” explains David Watson.
Nevil schoenmakers: “What he means is that many of these plants have been specifically bred not to produce an intoxicating resin or hashish.
,
Indeed, Hortipharm hopes to thwart the aims of the average recreational user”
The team is already close to finding their own commercial holy grail-seeds that will produce a one off, female, seedless crop of plants with no psychotropic effect for the consumer.
Why you might ask would they want to do that?
Hortipharm is only interested in developing female only plants that are sterile, but this is not to protect their genetic copyright.
“If a plant is not busy producing seeds, all its energy can go into resin production” says Watson Dutch colleague and biochemist Etienne Meyers.
Watson believes in the bright future of (cannabis) is contained in the greenhouses of Hortipharm and GW Pharmaceuticals.
Nevil Schoenmakers: "The object is to patent up every possible combination of cannabinoids with efficacy for every possible disease they can treat, and every possible genetic sequence! Once ready to make the move. They will shut down every medical cannabis grower for patent fraud."
Here is hortipharm are collecting and sending
Keith Stroup of NORML: "Ideally, I think marijuana should be sold by the Government, or by nonprofit corporations, with the profits going to drug research or heroin rehabilitation programs.” The pot lobby - The New York Times.html
people would have to be mentally challenged to not see how fucked they are


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 29, 2021)

You can spout all the nonsense you want. The document says you are a snitch, Raymond.

It's pretty low, putting all this crap out in a public forum where none of these people are available to respond and defend themselves.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 29, 2021)

Back on the original topic...

I was expecting to have heard something about the work Kevin Jodrey has been doing. If anyone is going to be able to bring this back, I would put my money on him. Anyone heard anything?


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 29, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> You can spout all the nonsense you want. The document says you are a snitch, Raymond.
> 
> It's pretty low, putting all this crap out in a public forum where none of these people are available to respond and defend themselves.


So now you are blaming cogo for what they/you are doing themselves/yourself? the crap as you call it is hard and factual. As we have tried to state with documentation is those that are pointing fingers scapegoating cogo are for government/corporate medical cannabis with a dr prescription is that what you represent? Nevil did Rosenthal does, do you? state what you are for. Are you for decriminalization and corporate medical pharmaceutical marijuana with a Dr prescription? or are you for complete legalization and a free market where mom and pops can buy and sell? cogo is for complete legalization not a controlled regulated corporate market. That says a lot .


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 29, 2021)

coco87769 said:


> So now you are blaming cogo for what they/you are doing themselves/yourself? the crap as you call it is hard and factual. As we have tried to state with documentation is those that are pointing fingers scapegoating cogo are for government/corporate medical cannabis with a dr prescription is that what you represent? Nevil did Rosenthal does, do you? state what you are for. Are you for decriminalization and corporate medical pharmaceutical marijuana with a Dr prescription? or are you for complete legalization and a free market where mom and pops can buy and sell? cogo is for complete legalization not a controlled regulated corporate market. That says a lot .


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 29, 2021)

Nevil Schoenmakers:
I would advocate
production by licensed growers who in effect can only grow for… “a state sponsored
governing body, which in turn deals with the distribution of the product.”
This will have the effect of breaking the link between the grower and that patient, thereby
ensuring a transparent system. INQUIRY INTO USE OF CANNABIS FOR MEDICAL PURPOSES
https://www.parliament.nsw.gov.au
› submissions
PDF
as you can see nevil was a insider that was for pharmasutical medical mariuana with a Dr prescription


----------



## MyBallzItch (Nov 29, 2021)

So still no skunk I guess? Lol


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 29, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Back on the original topic...
> 
> I was expecting to have heard something about the work Kevin Jodrey has been doing. If anyone is going to be able to bring this back, I would put my money on him. Anyone heard anything?


There's another conspiracy thread on how Kevin Jodrey may be same as Kevin Godfrey who _is_ actually working with big pharma. I don't know all the details.






Wonder what the chances that Kevin Jodrey is actually Kevin Godfrey?


If you don't know who Kevin Jodrey is, he owns wonderland nursey and people have been giving him elite genetics for a while to save. Well You see Kevin Godfrey works for a big israeli pharmesutical company that just made major investments in medical marijuana. Kevin godrey is listed as attending...



rollitup.org





I think Kevin Jodrey's plans were derailed after California fires a couple of years ago. He's been active on IG but absolutely ZERO information on skunk project. I wouldn't be surprised if he lost a bunch of work, or hit another dead end, or something and just isn't being public about it.

The latest thing he's posted about is using some of the Durand Line Project seed stock to start a preservation project, maybe still looking for skunk but I dunno as he started out with one of the Ghazni selections.


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 29, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> To anyone who is wondering, this Coco87769 guy, RAYMOND ANTHONY COGO is a real snitch and is the one who got Nevil busted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


completely untrue
Q: What type of cancer were you diagnosed with and how did medicinal cannabis help to alleviate or reduce your suffering?
Todd McCormick: "At the age of 2, I was diagnosed with Histiocytosis X. At the time, it was considered to be an aggressive type of cancer but later on,
around 1986, science realized it had both misdiagnosed the disease as well as the treatment.

However in this latest interview "i had cancer 10 times as a child"
start at 28:02 on the podcast below

Todd McCormick: "i was fortunate to have cancer as a child it saved me from a life of mediocrity and put me on the path to help others and make the world a better place"the world a better place"

Nobody had to snitch on anyone everyone knew what he was doing!

Steve Hagar Bram Frank, Peter Gorman and Ed Rosenthal were all subpoenaed by the grand jury and based on what the grand jury gathered... issued a indictment..cogo was never subpoenaed.


“Nevil's seed factory has been in business for three years and it perfectly legal “
“Last year his company supplied $500.000 worth of seeds to 15,000 American growers”
“he is a protected national asset nonetheless”.
“Everyday letters pour into his post office box, letters containing American dollars wrapped in carbon paper to avoid detection”.
The idea that seeds were legal in Holland helped to coax people to buy the illegal seeds from the catalog’s advertised in high times

No one had to "snitch on Nevil


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 29, 2021)

coco87769 said:


> View attachment 5036888View attachment 5036889 Cogos Original Rockwool Formula#1 was used to cultivate skunk#1 that won the 1st cannabis cup in the Netherlands in 1988
> 
> i will post this directly from cogo
> 
> ...


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 29, 2021)

You can tell when you hit a nerve because they just keep coming back with even more nonsense.

<sigh>


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 29, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> the affidavit shows that Cogo snitched on Neville, and handed the feds a list with the name, address, and order details of every person who he shipped seeds to while working for Neville. There is no other part of the story that matters at that point.





coco87769 said:


> So now you are blaming cogo for what they/you are doing themselves/yourself? the crap as you call it is hard and factual. As we have tried to state with documentation is those that are pointing fingers scapegoating cogo are for government/corporate medical cannabis with a dr prescription is that what you represent? Nevil did Rosenthal does, do you? state what you are for. Are you for decriminalization and corporate medical pharmaceutical marijuana with a Dr prescription? or are you for complete legalization and a free market where mom and pops can buy and sell? cogo is for complete legalization not a controlled regulated corporate market. That says a lot .


the affidavit shows that Cogo snitched on Neville, and handed the feds a list with the name, address, and order details of every person who he shipped seeds to while working for Neville. i have a small group here and we do not see that, can you direct us to where it says snitch and where cogo sent all of the list of every person? how many were turned in because the international law book and appeal book shows 8 pages 29 orders per page or 232 orders are we missing something? it says hundreds not thousands as Todd suggest in his conspiracy theory.


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 29, 2021)

coco87769 said:


> the affidavit shows that Cogo snitched on Neville, and handed the feds a list with the name, address, and order details of every person who he shipped seeds to while working for Neville. i have a small group here and we do not see that, can you direct us to where it says snitch and where cogo sent all of the list of every person? how many were turned in because the international law book and appeal book shows 8 pages 29 orders per page or 232 orders are we missing something? it says hundreds not thousands as Todd suggest in his conspiracy theory.


is that it? a smiley face? does that mean you don't know?


----------



## skuba (Nov 29, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> There's another conspiracy thread on how Kevin Jodrey may be same as Kevin Godfrey who _is_ actually working with big pharma. I don't know all the details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That rumor is pretty funny. I guess he’s working for that Israeli pharma company from southern humboldt


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 29, 2021)

skuba said:


> That rumor is pretty funny. I guess he’s working for that Israeli pharma company from southern humboldt


I thought it was a little out there myself, but I've learned over a few decades that Weed World is filled with all sorts of Weird, Whacky, and Woowoo shit.

Kevin is originally from east coast, not Humboldt.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Nov 29, 2021)

This is a thread about skunk coco87769, if you want to bitch moan and complain about another man, make a thread about it. Now please, kindly leave.


----------



## skuba (Nov 29, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I thought it was a little out there myself, but I've learned over a few decades that Weed World is filled with all sorts of Weird, Whacky, and Woowoo shit.
> 
> Kevin is originally from east coast, not Humboldt.


He’s definitely got the accent to prove it. Kevin is a really nice guy who’s been around a long time and genuinely loves the plant. I’d be surprised if that was the case, but who knows


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 29, 2021)

Wow, this thread really took a turn...


----------



## coco87769 (Nov 29, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I thought it was a little out there myself, but I've learned over a few decades that Weed World is filled with all sorts of Weird, Whacky, and Woowoo shit.
> 
> Kevin is originally from east coast, not Humboldt.


i think the problem you are having is with reality...capitalism exist whether you believe it or not. marijuana is a commodity. People...capital investors compete for commodity's .business compete for them. business creates business plans, business plans are created to project future trends and earnings...one of the most important pieces of data is too identify the demand in the market. For instance when An _Israeli_ immigrant, pharmacologist Raphael Mechoulam, was the first to isolate, name and _synthesize_ some of the plant's many cannabinoids . Capital investors in pharmaceutical products, mouths started to water. ed rosenthal was working on wall street when they found that out about it in 1964. so did mant others and they all went to Holland. Identifying the market of users and cultivatores in the black market was one of the goals for those companys that wanted a future customer base in the corporate medical pharma market. They joined with non profits to change cultural attitudes. also selling seed and equipment to create a indoot market that was easy to monitor and lead, hightimes did a wonderful job of getting dumbells to order seed and equipment. so your lack of understanding about goverment corporate influence from the start in holland comes from a ignorance of economic reality.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 29, 2021)

I reported this guy's posts. I'd encourage others to do the same.


Back to skunk discussion, I have two of two Shoreline BX's that popped, along with some other stuff. No pics yet but I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares. This is TexCanna's Shoreline. I'll compare it to original Shoreline OG cut, and then next month I will start Shoreline OG's Shoreline BX2.


----------



## sunni (Nov 30, 2021)

enough folks


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 30, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I reported this guy's posts. I'd encourage others to do the same.
> 
> 
> Back to skunk discussion, I have two of two Shoreline BX's that popped, along with some other stuff. No pics yet but I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares. This is TexCanna's Shoreline. I'll compare it to original Shoreline OG cut, and then next month I will start Shoreline OG's Shoreline BX2.


Is this BX he calls Fondren and Mane or the previous version? 

I just grabbed two packs of his Screwed up Skunk F2s and a pack of Schwaggy's Skunk #1 (which he says isn't a true RKS but was bred to lean towards the Skunk spray side of things). Going to be doing a good Skunk hunt soon


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 30, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Is this BX he calls Fondren and Mane or the previous version?
> 
> I just grabbed two packs of his Screwed up Skunk F2s and a pack of Schwaggy's Skunk #1 (which he says isn't a true RKS but was bred to lean towards the Skunk spray side of things). Going to be doing a good Skunk hunt soon


Yes, I was confused by the Fondren and Mane monicker but I guess those are two streets in Houston, Texas, so sounds about right.  

Please report back if you find something good. I'm doing the same. I've heard that TexCanna's Shoreline cut isn't the real deal... That is why I want to compare it to Shoreline OG's work because I _know _there is true RKS in those genetics, I smell them all the time in this cut I have been running for 5 years now.


----------



## too larry (Dec 22, 2021)

I may have mentioned this before, but Doc's next door neighbor before Doc bought the farm and moved (dude is no longer on RIU, so I don't want to throw his name around) got a skunk clone that he had high hopes for. He had to promise not to propagate to get the cut. I haven't been around in forever, so never heard how it did.

But it did not have the double sawtooth serrations.


----------



## 56nitty (Dec 22, 2021)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?


Kevin Jodrey if he will deal with you!


----------



## OSBuds (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## xox (Dec 27, 2021)

well lets get this thread back on topic, last time i physically seen skunk weed in an indoor grow it was indeed a hybrid or at least the leaf expression of a hybrid i dont recall seeing double serrated leaves at the time. honestly i was too busy telling my friend at the time that he needed to get a carbon filter immediately ahah. im convinced this cultivar is still around i haven't posted in this thread in a while im indeed still looking im glad i didnt waste any money on those ag beans thanks whoever grew those out i saw you cant even buy rks beans from them anymore the page 404s


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 27, 2021)

xox said:


> im glad i didnt waste any money on those ag beans thanks whoever grew those out i saw you cant even buy rks beans from them anymore the page 404s


At least they weren't $500 per pack like HC originally wanted...


----------



## M.O. (Dec 27, 2021)

I found it! lmao

Just inherited a seed stash. Dates form late 80s-mid 90s. Bottles are marked with various “skunk pheno” notes, even some badly molded pollen and one bottle reads:
“#1 skunk pheno harvested June ‘94.” And
“THESE SEEDS ARE THE SHIT” handwritten on the top.

Handwritten caps! I mean I can’t leave those alone just out of respect to the man who saved them.




But no I don’t actually think I’m going to resurrect the rsk. Still figured you all would appreciate the story.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 9, 2022)

Harvest day my fellow growers just wanted to share a pic of the top of just one of my original skunk #1 straight outta 1978!


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 9, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Harvest day my fellow growers just wanted to share a pic of the top of just one of my original skunk #1 straight outta 1978!


Looks nice is it skunky ?


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 9, 2022)

Just like roadkill my friend! As if you were driving down the road with your windows down and came across a dead skunk. Lol!


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 9, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Just like roadkill my friend! As if you were driving down the road with your windows down and came across a dead skunk. Lol!


Oh you had me at roadkill my friend lololll Wow congrats !!!! Bravo  . Now any seeds ? Its time for U to have $ ?


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 9, 2022)

Enjoy


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 9, 2022)

Oh yes I have a couple hundred I wasn’t kidding they’re from 1978 germinated 5 seeds 4 came up. Still viable I’d bet I’m one of a handoff growers that still carry the original strain. Met a really good guy on here several months ago from Canada sent him a few can’t wait for him to try them out.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 9, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Oh yes I have a couple hundred I wasn’t kidding they’re from 1978 germinated 5 seeds 4 came up. Still viable I’d bet I’m one of a handoff growers that still carry the original strain. Met a really good guy on here several months ago from Canada sent him a few can’t wait for him to try them out.


Following. Sounds interesting but this is a story I've heard before...


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 9, 2022)

Probably so there’s a lot of bullshitters out there, but it’s a FACT! I was hanging out at Sacred Seed in Mendocino California as a young teenager I was there the day the got raided by the DEA. I’m not here to prove myself just share an experience! Have a good day my friend!


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 9, 2022)

I don't see any mention of it in this thread, anyone have experience with Lucky 13 Seeds '1985 Skunk #1 IBL'?

https://www.lucky13seeds.com/1985skunk

thanks


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 9, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Probably so there’s a lot of bullshitters out there, but it’s a FACT! I was hanging out at Sacred Seed in Mendocino California as a young teenager I was there the day the got raided by the DEA. I’m not here to prove myself just share an experience! Have a good day my friend!


Well, definitely interested if you decide to propagate them and make them available! I'm always down to try a new skunk.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## mandocat (Mar 9, 2022)

I'll be taking a look at these this summer! https://www.kingdomorganicseeds.com/kos-seed-shop/gamblers-table/kos-red-russian-skunk-f2/


----------



## Flash63 (Mar 9, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> I don't see any mention of it in this thread, anyone have experience with Lucky 13 Seeds '1985 Skunk #1 IBL'?
> 
> https://www.lucky13seeds.com/1985skunk
> 
> thanks


I just switched to 12/12 with a full pack..I’ll post some pics of my females,once sexed.


----------



## Bz Deep (Mar 9, 2022)

Enigma said:


> You might be referencing Mango Skunk.
> 
> Skunk #1 and Supa Skunk are not fruity or sweet at all.


I have had some Mango and Papaya strains up in OR that had hella funk. Definitely strong skunk notes in each. 

I am in a longing search for that stinky skunk "put-it-back- in-the-jar" smell. Those strains and a c99 in 2006 were the closest ive been.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 10, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> I don't see any mention of it in this thread, anyone have experience with Lucky 13 Seeds '1985 Skunk #1 IBL'?
> 
> https://www.lucky13seeds.com/1985skunk
> 
> thanks


I just saw these and it's made me wonder if the ones I got off my friend may be the same or related. He gave me a pack of sacred seeds 85 skunk, that's all he said. I'd be keen to give these ones a shot too, just to see!


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 10, 2022)

Well I can’t say for sure but Dave did migrate to Holland Amsterdam to be exact it’s very possible Dave left the state shortly after the raid on sacred seed he then met up with another breeder to start Dutch seed company. In 88 he entered the original skunk #1 in high times very first cannibas cup which he won cultivators choice. When he left he brought with him some of the original skunk seeds so it’s very possible


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 10, 2022)

After the raid by DEa which Former President Ragain formed to take down the cannibas trade the idiots instead of confiscating everything they threw it all in the dumpster behind the business they only took plants and weed hundreds of seeds from many early strains were left for the taking Dave took what he could and went to Holland. That’s how I got my seeds dumpster diving.


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 10, 2022)

Hey at least those dummies threw away all the beans


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 10, 2022)

That’s what we said ! I been growing them off and on for years. Got original Columbian Gold and Acapulco Gold as well. Here’s a pic of the Maui I took this morning. Harvest week!


----------



## ManofTREE (Mar 10, 2022)

Chunky stuff man congrats on your harvest is this outdoor crop? Or indoor?


----------



## Gdp1 (Mar 10, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Harvest day my fellow growers just wanted to share a pic of the top of just one of my original skunk #1 straight outta 1978!


Haven't pop them yet but can't wait.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 10, 2022)

Indoors can’t legally grow outdoors in Illinois


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 10, 2022)

You’ll enjoy the grow my friend!


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 10, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> You’ll enjoy the grow my friend!


Hi, so how could I get a hold of a few of these skunk seeds, I love me sum skunk bud . ? thanks


----------



## conor c (Mar 11, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Indoors can’t legally grow outdoors in Illinois


It makes me laugh when u guys stay within the law where i stay its illegal fuck em right to grow it didnt stop you years ago why would it now


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 11, 2022)

conor c said:


> It makes me laugh when u guys stay within the law where i stay its illegal fuck em right to grow it didnt stop you years ago why would it now


Fight for your Right


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Some of us do anyway my friend! We don’t just put it out there for everyone to see


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

I’ve actually been a indoor grower for over 40 yrs my friend I do grow a couple outdoors each year, but primarily indoors. Just harvested a crop past couple days.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

You still laughing!


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 11, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> I’ve actually been a indoor grower for over 40 yrs my friend I do grow a couple outdoors each year, but primarily indoors. Just harvested a crop past couple days.


Nice pix ,


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 11, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> I’ve actually been a indoor grower for over 40 yrs my friend I do grow a couple outdoors each year, but primarily indoors. Just harvested a crop past couple days.


What strains are in the pix ?


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

That’s Maui, skunk, sugar mints and huckleberry


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 11, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> That’s Maui, skunk, sugar mints and huckleberry


Sounds good ... nice job on the ouitdoor plants  .Do U use commercial nuts or ?


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 11, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Some of us do anyway my friend! We don’t just put it out there for everyone to see


Nice job ......


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm reading on here trying to figure out , how to collect 3 different dominion plants pollen .7 male plants I believe . Any ideas  .


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Here’s what I know if I understand your question correctly. I personally collect my pollen from the male plants directly from the sacs putting each in capped 1 gram cosmetic grade containers. For example skunk 1 consists of 25% afghani, 25% Mexican Acapulco Gold and 50% Columbian Gold I take the designated percentages combined into 1 container I use this pollen to self pollenate the female I’m wanting to cross. Not sure this what your talking bout. I old school this is how I bred new strains


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 11, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Here’s what I know if I understand your question correctly. I personally collect my pollen from the male plants directly from the sacs putting each in capped 1 gram cosmetic grade containers. For example skunk 1 consists of 25% afghani, 25% Mexican Acapulco Gold and 50% Columbian Gold I take the designated percentages combined into 1 container I use this pollen to self pollenate the female I’m wanting to cross. Not sure this what your talking bout. I old school this is how I bred new strains


So, do you wait a few weeks and take the sacs w/ a razor ( your way is the way I remember us doing it , but w/ ziplox baggies ) ? These are about week 1/2 coup[le the sacs are pretty swollen . I've got them outside right now 12/12 . put them out 3 days ago when they were showing sex . Good advise thanks


----------



## mandocat (Mar 11, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> That’s what we said ! I been growing them off and on for years. Got original Columbian Gold and Acapulco Gold as well. Here’s a pic of the Maui I took this morning. Harvest week!


Have you noticed any degradation of the potency of those old strains over the years?


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 11, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Here’s what I know if I understand your question correctly. I personally collect my pollen from the male plants directly from the sacs putting each in capped 1 gram cosmetic grade containers. For example skunk 1 consists of 25% afghani, 25% Mexican Acapulco Gold and 50% Columbian Gold I take the designated percentages combined into 1 container I use this pollen to self pollenate the female I’m wanting to cross. Not sure this what your talking bout. I old school this is how I bred new strains


I just thought I'd ask ypou . your plants look very nice . Good stuff  .


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 11, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Have you noticed any degradation of the potency of those old strains over the years?


Any pix ?


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 11, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Here’s what I know if I understand your question correctly. I personally collect my pollen from the male plants directly from the sacs putting each in capped 1 gram cosmetic grade containers. For example skunk 1 consists of 25% afghani, 25% Mexican Acapulco Gold and 50% Columbian Gold I take the designated percentages combined into 1 container I use this pollen to self pollenate the female I’m wanting to cross. Not sure this what your talking bout. I old school this is how I bred new strains


Do U just leave the cap open on the vial so pollen drys out or ?


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes for about 24-36 hours


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

The success rate of my old school seeds are about 70%. Here’s a pick of skunk and Maui which are both from the late 70’s early 80’s. Just harvested past 2 days. Germinated 10 seeds of each got 5 skunk and 7 Maui that were female. The longer is the Maui the shorter fatter one is skunk


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

What ya think? Skunk Maui sugar mints and huckleberry


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

You can freeze the pollen in sealed container too


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Sugar mints came from elev8, huckleberry came from greenpoint


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Got some laughing Buddha from a good friend in our northern sister country really looking forward to that. Grew it years ago sweet stuff.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

No there still as good as back in the day. As long as they’re stored properly seeds of all types will last forever. The skunk tests out at about 22-23% on average. When this batch is dryer I’ll take it to SIU to be tested and I’ll pass on the results.


----------



## OSBuds (Mar 11, 2022)

80skunk said:


> get a hold of a few of these skunk seeds











Original Skunk No.1


Original Skunk No.1 Regular Seeds (Afghan x Colombian) x Acapulco Gold 8 to 10 Weeks Flowering Time THESE SKUNK #1 SEEDS HAVE ONLY BEEN REPRODUCED TWICE SINCE 1988! In 1988 Mel Frank begot Skunk No.1 seeds from Skunkman Sam, put them into the the refrigerator until 1996 when he reproduced them 8...




agseedco.com


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

There you go my friend looks highly promising! I’m sure it’s reproduced genetics but it looks similar to mine


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

If Tom McCormick says it the same genetics I’d have to believe him as Tom and Sam have been friends for a long time.


----------



## conor c (Mar 11, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Got some laughing Buddha from a good friend in our northern sister country really looking forward to that. Grew it years ago sweet stuff.


Thats a old thai cross from holland aint it? Unless my memory fails me


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

You are correct! That’s where I first saw it in Amsterdam 1989


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Lives up to its name shit will grab your funny bone for sure


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

Spent a couple years there after the military should have never left!


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 11, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> If Tom McCormick says it the same genetics I’d have to believe him as Tom and Sam have been friends for a long time.


You should definitely consider Todd for sharing those old skunk beans you have, since the ones from Dave are 1996 vintage. Your genetics likely are much less bottle-necked to the sweet flavors.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 11, 2022)

I’ll definitely look into that my friend, Todd’s good people I’ve actually met him a couple times many years ago.


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 11, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Here’s what I know if I understand your question correctly. I personally collect my pollen from the male plants directly from the sacs putting each in capped 1 gram cosmetic grade containers. For example skunk 1 consists of 25% afghani, 25% Mexican Acapulco Gold and 50% Columbian Gold I take the designated percentages combined into 1 container I use this pollen to self pollenate the female I’m wanting to cross. Not sure this what your talking bout. I old school this is how I bred new strains


Yes , so if you want to store a few a have 4 strains male , I want to use 1 and store the rest and I take pollen sacs, of when they are mature but not open , how do I dry them out so U can what r


thisbuds4u101 said:


> The success rate of my old school seeds are about 70%. Here’s a pick of skunk and Maui which are both from the late 70’s early 80’s. Just harvested past 2 days. Germinated 10 seeds of each got 5 skunk and 7 Maui that were female. The longer is the Maui the shorter fatter one is skunk


That skunk looks really promissing .


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 12, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> You can freeze the pollen in sealed container too


Where would U suggest me getting the containers ? thanks


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 12, 2022)

OSBuds said:


> Original Skunk No.1
> 
> 
> Original Skunk No.1 Regular Seeds (Afghan x Colombian) x Acapulco Gold 8 to 10 Weeks Flowering Time THESE SKUNK #1 SEEDS HAVE ONLY BEEN REPRODUCED TWICE SINCE 1988! In 1988 Mel Frank begot Skunk No.1 seeds from Skunkman Sam, put them into the the refrigerator until 1996 when he reproduced them 8...
> ...


Oooo sht I must try that , please keep us posted . thanks.


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 12, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Lives up to its name shit will grab your funny bone for sure


I want sumthat good 80s Thai  .. Oh the 80s were all over the place but one thing for sure WE had the poop weedz  ...


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 12, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> I’ll definitely look into that my friend, Todd’s good people I’ve actually met him a couple times many years ago.


I sure want sum good early 80s skunk  I miss it sooo much man . So much sticky dank . 23 yrs I didn't smoke from on the job accident and returned to sum crazy sht ,,lol. I guess I'm enjoying the ride/ hunt  lol


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 12, 2022)

Much rather have the prize weedz haha l;ololl . I just smoke for taste , well not just but if iyts not good its so depressing to me I guess thats how I would describe it lol. I'm always smiling though  .


----------



## conor c (Mar 12, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> You are correct! That’s where I first saw it in Amsterdam 1989


I can still get beans of laughing buddha too aint smoked any in years but from all i remember it defo has that giggly edge


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 12, 2022)

conor c said:


> I can still get beans of laughing buddha too aint smoked any in years but from all i remember it defo has that giggly edge


I"LL check it out thanks , working this Dominion right now and then pnw x bc1 hp.. like to find something to keep.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 13, 2022)

conor c said:


> I can still get beans of laughing buddha too aint smoked any in years but from all i remember it defo has that giggly edge


Oh yeah that's the stuff!


----------



## phunky76 (Mar 16, 2022)

claims to have skunk shoreline clones https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/416777-orignal-texas-shoreline-80s-heirloom-skunk. I want to believe


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 16, 2022)

I don’t know I guess it’s possible now AG Seeds has original skunk 1 but from 1996 Todd McCormick who’s one of the best in the business runs it. But 70’s-80’s that’s almost impossible to acquire.


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 16, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> claims to have skunk shoreline clones https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/416777-orignal-texas-shoreline-80s-heirloom-skunk. I want to believe


I smoked some of the best weedz at the Dead shows  One time my Chinese buddy paid 70 1/8 for sum danky , and Our friend Z was on their lil 80s tours all across the US we used top sit behind the 2 drummers and smoke like crazy mmmMMM I miss the 80s .


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 16, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> claims to have skunk shoreline clones https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/416777-orignal-texas-shoreline-80s-heirloom-skunk. I want to believe


In the Strainly thread it's claimed the picture is stolen from another vendor. TREAD CAREFULLY.






STRAINLY


I dont know what the hell most of you are on about but I'm replying to the title of this thread.. Not to forget some of the ridiculous prices... I have only gotten a purchase response on strainly to buy seeds from one person so far (SocalSeedVault). 2 of them never answered, and 1, who lives...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 16, 2022)

They're about ready to do a drop in my lil N. Cal. town from down south . Anyone ever try Dosi Sherbet .. I think I will.. I like Dosi Do . I'm hoping to find stank out this Dominion . The plants are pretty stanky but that doesan't mean the bud is lolol..in this day and age . I found sum skunk/earthy in Swami Orca x 85 Humboldt Skunk ... but that swaggy darker look ..Looking for that lime green poopy weedz myself .. Anywayyyzzzz lol.. I'm 15 dayz into Domionion Skunk flowwer ,took pollen yesterday from g13x humboldt skunk Swamis strain . pretty stinky . I'll try cross ,local skunk w/ it maybe .? wanted to cross green crack I have 2 weeks in w/ the l. skunk Dominion . plus cross it back for seeds .. Among other things ..


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 16, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> In the Strainly thread it's claimed the picture is stolen from another vendor. TREAD CAREFULLY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a HORRIBLE gAme now a dayz I'm learning .Keep us posted


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Mar 16, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> No there still as good as back in the day. As long as they’re stored properly seeds of all types will last forever. The skunk tests out at about 22-23% on average. When this batch is dryer I’ll take it to SIU to be tested and I’ll pass on the results.


what's your method for storing seeds?


----------



## ChocoKush (Mar 16, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> In the Strainly thread it's claimed the picture is stolen from another vendor. TREAD CAREFULLY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That photo came from pipsweed on IG, it was posted a few days ago. The guy on strainly is a total scam.


----------



## 80skunk (Mar 18, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> That photo came from pipsweed on IG, it was posted a few days ago. The guy on strainly is a total scam.


So sad .


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 5, 2022)

OSBuds said:


> Original Skunk No.1
> 
> 
> Original Skunk No.1 Regular Seeds (Afghan x Colombian) x Acapulco Gold 8 to 10 Weeks Flowering Time THESE SKUNK #1 SEEDS HAVE ONLY BEEN REPRODUCED TWICE SINCE 1988! In 1988 Mel Frank begot Skunk No.1 seeds from Skunkman Sam, put them into the the refrigerator until 1996 when he reproduced them 8...
> ...


I ran half a pack so far and unfortunately was not impressed at all. I know that you gotta really hunt the phenos in some of these older lines but the ones that I did grow weren't even close to skunk IMO. zesty but not the real heat. I have 6 more beans and will probably run them again but I got other stuff that jumped in the line now. I still have nigh hopes for his NL#5 supposed to be legit seed stock. I haven't opened the pack yet sure hope it hits harder than the skunk did.


----------



## 80skunk (Apr 6, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> I ran half a pack so far and unfortunately was not impressed at all. I know that you gotta really hunt the phenos in some of these older lines but the ones that I did grow weren't even close to skunk IMO. zesty but not the real heat. I have 6 more beans and will probably run them again but I got other stuff that jumped in the line now. I still have nigh hopes for his NL#5 supposed to be legit seed stock. I haven't opened the pack yet sure hope it hits harder than the skunk did.


Good to know keep us posted …these are the local skunk dominion seeds.hoodoo.,dominion G and pole cat 91. Hope to find something keepable .


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 6, 2022)

80skunk said:


> Good to know keep us posted …these are the local skunk dominion seeds.hoodoo.,dominion G and pole cat 91. Hope to find something keepable .


Nice! I have been eying the dominion stuff. Researched them the past few years and almost made a purchase. Same with AKBB but have yet to pull the trigger with either yet. I probably will soon. Not to take this thread off topic too much but I have been on a Catpiss craze recently. I know the original Roadkill did NOT have the ammonia/rubbing alcohol vibe however where Im from near the beach in SoCal we had absolutely superb high grade chronic back in the day. The real good shit has been gone for well over 15 years but I recall my very beginning smoking years in the late 90s everything was skunky AF! Skunkiest herb I ever smelled was the SoCal Catpiss but it was a more rare Trainwreck/Skunk 1 pheno. Both strains amazing on their own the original TW strain was hot as hell with a powerful black peppercorns and Pine-Sol citrus zinger. Then you had the original 80s Skunk 1 in there that was super skunky and nasty. Then to top it all of the pheno was super rare cuz it was an ammoniated one. Smacked you with that nasty acrid skunk spray urine thing. It was wildly loud. It had a sativa skunk piss on fire vibe. I know this thread is about RKS and Im not claiming the shit we smoked was Roadkill but it definitely had old school skunk in it. It was the LOUDEST flower you could find you could smell a joint from a mile away. Blasted you into the stratosphere! Picked you up and didn't drop you. 

I feel like the Ester Alcohols in those dirty ammonia strains are a good component to incorporate in your Skunk experience. Im currently trying to procure a bunch of vintage dirty Haze and skunk strains with the ammonia/Rubbing Alcohol smell. I found a guy on here that actually has the cut we smoked! Or something at least very close the original SoCal Catpiss funk from the 90s...


----------



## Spindle818 (Apr 6, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> I ran half a pack so far and unfortunately was not impressed at all. I know that you gotta really hunt the phenos in some of these older lines but the ones that I did grow weren't even close to skunk IMO. zesty but not the real heat. I have 6 more beans and will probably run them again but I got other stuff that jumped in the line now. I still have nigh hopes for his NL#5 supposed to be legit seed stock. I haven't opened the pack yet sure hope it hits harder than the skunk did.


I found a couple reallly nice keepers in his nl5. It’s the NL I remember in Oregon in the early ‘90’s


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 6, 2022)

The Skunk #1 is going to be better used as breeding material, and not super impressive on it's own. Those seeds were from Mel Frank, who got them from Skunkman.

The NL2 and 5 are from Greg McAlister who originally bred it.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 6, 2022)

Old school skunks


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 6, 2022)

Man this is great to hear now! Im stoked you guys chimed in. Im much more excited to pop his NL now Im gonna jump that in line now. I have a ton of shit to run Im doing it in little bits now. Meaning I will pop 3 or 4 bean each strain but from like 4 or 5 packs. Im doing light sifting and just rotating them until I find keepers for my breeding project. 

What do you guys know about Kentucky Organics? He is claimed to have a real old school Kentucky burnt rubber stunk he's on Instagram. I was in communication with him about buying a pack. $150 for 12 regs.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Apr 7, 2022)

Skunk is Mexican change my mind lol


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Apr 7, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> Man this is great to hear now! Im stoked you guys chimed in. Im much more excited to pop his NL now Im gonna jump that in line now. I have a ton of shit to run Im doing it in little bits now. Meaning I will pop 3 or 4 bean each strain but from like 4 or 5 packs. Im doing light sifting and just rotating them until I find keepers for my breeding project.
> 
> What do you guys know about Kentucky Organics? He is claimed to have a real old school Kentucky burnt rubber stunk he's on Instagram. I was in communication with him about buying a pack. $150 for 12 regs.


 He is legit.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 7, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Skunk is Mexican change my mind lol


It was definitely in commercial Mexican. 
Mex landraces crossed to 'ghani for better commercial crops had tons of skunk.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 7, 2022)

This guy made skunk better and he works with sagarmatha so you know he's legit. 
...toilet sarcasm


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 7, 2022)

I’ve run sensi ,seedsman, nirvana, and several other skunk seeds over the years. Nothing is even comparable to the skunk I smoked back in the early 90’s. Every time I drive by a roadkill I take a deep inhale,my wife and kids think I’m deranged,,,boy does that take me back to better day z … if anyone finds it,,,please fill me in!


----------



## conor c (Apr 7, 2022)

Crunchyjeezy said:


> Skunk is Mexican change my mind lol


Its got mexi in it but it isnt pure Mexican mexi x afghani maybe give you something skunky but i think alot of Americans especially cos they next to there would know that already if it was so and yet everyone is hunting for it still also there wouldnt be huge threads on every weed forum going dedicated to rks/old school skunk etc


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 7, 2022)

It's all about the pollinators. The terpenes/aromas that a plant emits are designed to attract pollinators. A rank, dead animal smell is likely to attract carrion eaters, beetles and such. This would indicate a more challenging environment. Mexico certainly has these types of environments, but it is more likely from the middle east somewhere. Hard to say, it's likely a hybrid.


----------



## conor c (Apr 7, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> It's all about the pollinators. The terpenes/aromas that a plant emits are designed to attract pollinators. A rank, dead animal smell is likely to attract carrion eaters, beetles and such. This would indicate a more challenging environment. Mexico certainly has these types of environments, but it is more likely from the middle east somewhere. Hard to say, it's likely a hybrid.


Interesting idea but i think it mabye could be the opposite certain plants give off dead type smells as a defence so id think thats more likely considering weeds also wind pollinated mainly so i dont see why not as a defence it could be trying to mimic dead insect smells who knows why theres alot we dont know yet


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 7, 2022)

conor c said:


> Interesting idea but i think it mabye could be the opposite certain plants give off dead type smells as a defence so id think thats more likely considering weeds also wind pollinated mainly so i dont see why not as a defence it could be trying to mimic dead insect smells who knows why theres alot we dont know yet


Indian Landrace team wrote about this after they put together the Durand Line project. They found rotten protein (dead animal) smells on some of the Afghanistan fields they visited, and the most likely bugs there are carrion beetles.






DurandLineProject_2020 – IndianLandraceExchange







www.indianlandraceexchange.com





I can't remember now where they wrote about this but I remember seeing it.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 7, 2022)

Found it on IG:




__
http://instagr.am/p/CPn2ee2h9CP/


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 7, 2022)

Yes it could be an evolutionary adaptation for pollinators however Kevin Jodrey in his skunk project videos talks about how the smell of death and decay in the ester alcohols is very similar to the smell of a dying cicada swarm. When the swarm of insects all die off in mass it leaves behind a very foul smell that is acidic and nasty and this sharp smell is thought to deter other insects from landing nearby. An evolutionary trick to potentially avoid herbivory. But Im open to both potentials mother nature always finds a way they could both be correct.


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 7, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> He is legit.


Cool I just hit him up again on IG hopefully I can get an order in. His Burnt Rubber Skunk is supposed to be killer. I want to get that killer mix of nasty skunk but personally I also like that Catpissy ammonia/rubbing alcohol vibe too. You guys may recall some of the catpiss stuff in the 90s was REALLY loud like the SD Catpiss and the SSH Catpiss. My personal favorite was the Trainwreck/Skunk catpiss cut I grew that one out. That was also referred to as SoCal catpiss it had a skunk/sativa vibe that was probably Mexican to go along with the old school Train-wreck. The old Mexican skunk lineage is way loud. 

My goal is to pick out my stinkiest male catpiss pheno one with the dirtiest stem rub then pollinate that on a handful of legit old school skunk cuts. The single best ammonia style male piss variety splashed all around on like 5 different versions of the oldest skunks. Then once I start seed popping through all of them Im hoping to find a super loud skunk that also has the ammonia/alcohol piss nose burn to go with it. I personally like both skunky and nose burn ammonia together.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 7, 2022)

Picking out mothers is easy, picking the male,,,well that’s the trick isn’t it, good structure tight nodes, smell, and pollen sacs… hard to find a great male even if you have a separate space for them,,we all know how pollen travels.it’s like you need a separate house, clothes and shower between…I guess if you have room for a hundred males to pick the best one…but I’m betting most of us here have neither the time or space for a man hunt…so much easier in a room full of ladies!,,!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh and outdoors theres too many variables


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 7, 2022)

TheChemist77 said:


> Picking out mothers is easy, picking the male,,,well that’s the trick isn’t it, good structure tight nodes, smell, and pollen sacs… hard to find a great male even if you have a separate space for them,,we all know how pollen travels.it’s like you need a separate house, clothes and shower between…I guess if you have room for a hundred males to pick the best one…but I’m betting most of us here have neither the time or space for a man hunt…so much easier in a room full of ladies!,,!


Yeah males are super important. I just kinda let mother nature decide for instance if there is one male out of all the strains that is just towering over the rest and pushing everything out of the way then it catches my eye. Nose is very important too I like to look at vigor and smell and structure. As soon as I pick my couple males Im gonna chop everything and razor blade them back to clones of only the keepers. I keep plants outdoors and indoors too so I will have my males in the backyard. Your right that pollen is a bitch you gotta be careful!


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 8, 2022)

Too much emphasis on ammonia.
Good piss is not offensive.
It smells like incense when burnt. If it doesn't have lingering incense then all you have is ammonia smelling weed.
It's not all like catpiss either
Ive had piss that smells like a filthy public restroom (manpiss) but burnt into beautiful smelling incense.
Ive also had batpiss that is very different from cat.
But everyone hunting needs to get beyond the ammonia. That exists in lots of stuff that doesn't incense.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 8, 2022)

my real 80-90s skunk had no cat piss ammonia or anything like that.. all the afghani s and af crosses we had were shorter and sweeter vs the towering skunks. no skunk to them period.


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 8, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Too much emphasis on ammonia.
> Good piss is not offensive.
> It smells like incense when burnt. If it doesn't have lingering incense then all you have is ammonia smelling weed.
> It's not all like catpiss either
> ...


What piss strain in your opinion has the best incense when burned? Im open to everyones suggestions. I like loud ass cannabis and thus far I have been trying to follow my nose. Im very aware that the original skunk in the 80s didn't have ammonia. But the loudest weed I smoked in the late 90s did have the ammonia smell along with skunky smells and I happen to like it. I haven't had it in a long ass time but I remember it being killer.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 8, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> What piss strain in your opinion has the best incense when burned? Im open to everyones suggestions. I like loud ass cannabis and thus far I have been trying to follow my nose. Im very aware that the original skunk in the 80s didn't have ammonia. But the loudest weed I smoked in the late 90s did have the ammonia smell along with skunky smells and I happen to like it. I haven't had it in a long ass time but I remember it being killer.


could that strain have possibly been white widow? thats what i knew to have them smells in that time.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 8, 2022)

I got incense smells off a Beatrix Choice male (AKBB). That's pretty old school.


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 8, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> could that strain have possibly been white widow? thats what i knew to have them smells in that time.


We smoked some bomb ass white widow back in the day I remember that for sure! And your correct some of it did have that same vibe! The skunkiest strains I remember were catpiss type strains there were a few differnt ones. There was a SD Catpiss that had a kush/ammonia vibe that tasted the best and was really stoney. The one I remember the most I actually grew in the 2000s but it came from feminized seed stock of an older cut. It was the SoCal Catpiss but the Train-wreck/Mexican Skunk cross. Had a Sativa vibe not like a traditional indica skunk that made RKS famous in the 80s. It was the rare piss pheno and boy was it fucking loud. Its long gone now but these were the pics of it. Big light green buds frosty as fuck and it had the Ester Alcohols and fat lipids in it. Skunk, black pepper, Pine-Sol, piss zinger. The nugs were greasy as fuck and the Calyxes would stick to your fingers when you pick it apart. Maybe its not tradition RKS from the 80s but it was amazing none the less and skunky AF! These pics are pretty old from when I was in college...


----------



## Mr positive (Apr 8, 2022)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> The closest thing to roadkill skunk that's still around are Sour D, OGs, and the chems


U know now that I think of itthats it .. it was a sour skunk instead of fruit sweet. Maybe if we could find a mild non fruity skunk and cross it to a sour we could recreat it. Or is that stupid talk.. or even keep crosin skunk back ofver a true sour multiple times


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 8, 2022)

Mr positive said:


> U know now that I think of itthats it .. it was a sour skunk instead of fruit sweet. Maybe if we could find a mild non fruity skunk and cross it to a sour we could recreat it. Or is that stupid talk.. or even keep crosin skunk back ofver a true sour multiple times


shoreline texas road kill.. it reeks and is possibly better than any cut of sour d you pick.


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Apr 8, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> shoreline texas road kill.. it reeks and is possibly better than any cut of sour d you pick.


Real Shoreline is incredible. Very stenchy. As potent as anything out there too.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 8, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> Real Shoreline is incredible. Very stenchy. As potent as anything out there too.


i just got 1 shoreline female. beautiful bud. nice smell, nice structure. must be a og dominant, its kinda mild, i wont keep it.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 9, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> We smoked some bomb ass white widow back in the day I remember that for sure! And your correct some of it did have that same vibe! The skunkiest strains I remember were catpiss type strains there were a few differnt ones. There was a SD Catpiss that had a kush/ammonia vibe that tasted the best and was really stoney. The one I remember the most I actually grew in the 2000s but it came from feminized seed stock of an older cut. It was the SoCal Catpiss but the Train-wreck/Mexican Skunk cross. Had a Sativa vibe not like a traditional indica skunk that made RKS famous in the 80s. It was the rare piss pheno and boy was it fucking loud. Its long gone now but these were the pics of it. Big light green buds frosty as fuck and it had the Ester Alcohols and fat lipids in it. Skunk, black pepper, Pine-Sol, piss zinger. The nugs were greasy as fuck and the Calyxes would stick to your fingers when you pick it apart. Maybe its not tradition RKS from the 80s but it was amazing none the less and skunky AF! These pics are pretty old from when I was in college...
> 
> View attachment 5115346View attachment 5115347


Back in 2001 I bought seeds from Marc Emory and got nirvana misty, that strain was the bomb. Stocky crystalized as widow but easier to trim plus’s it had a foul smell reminiscent of skunk but not quite it. More like that deep old gym class locker room smell pungent! I grew it for 10 years making seeds along the way unfortunately I lost it in 2014 the seeds I had were very old and wouldn’t pop. I purchased new misty seeds in 2017, but after 25 seeds I became very depressed I think she is gone for good now too! But seeing your widow reminded me,,,sorry I went way off topic here my bad


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 9, 2022)

Mr positive said:


> U know now that I think of itthats it .. it was a sour skunk instead of fruit sweet. Maybe if we could find a mild non fruity skunk and cross it to a sour we could recreat it. Or is that stupid talk.. or even keep crosin skunk back ofver a true sour multiple times


I think we all here need to make dumb decisions crossing strains,,,maybe someone will get lucky,,,maybe even sells seeds to us at a reasonable price after it’s stabil,,,,the only way we will ever get that road kill back,,I’m thinking


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 9, 2022)

*i tell ya what if I had it,,,I’d have to give it away just to prove it*


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 9, 2022)

TheChemist77 said:


> *i tell ya what if I had it,,,I’d have to give it away just to prove it*


i have offered people my road kill to prove how mean it is.. lol


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 9, 2022)

I did a 5 pack special with Shoreline a few years back and all of it will be popped in the near future. 

This list is either things I am already running or things that I will be starting soon...


1988 Skunk #1 (already ran half wasn't that great)
Original NL#5
Puna Diesel 
Molokai Frost
1990s SSH Catpiss pheno
1990s SD Kush Catpiss
1990s Kentucky Burnt Rubber Skunk
Train-wreck
Hellraiser OG
Fire OG (Regular in my normal rotation)
XXX OG (Regular in my normal rotation)
Garlic Bud (Thug Pug)
Pure Sativa haze from AK grower
BlackBerry Kush 
Headlights Kush
Shoreline
Crippy
Dopehouse
Texas Roadkill
Sour Diesel

I have sifted through some of this already but realistically this will be a 2 year project Im holding cuts of only the top picks of the loudest specimens. Gonna hold the best males and females then Im gonna start splashing the pollen around. Best males to best females and I want to hunt through the F1s until I find something unique. I can simply keep the F1 cuts and run them and grow them or I can put in the work and stabilize the line down the road. I know how to stabilize a line it just takes a ton of space to grow and my current operation isn't big enough.


----------



## jungle666 (Apr 10, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> I did a 5 pack special with Shoreline a few years back and all of it will be popped in the near future.
> 
> This list is either things I am already running or things that I will be starting soon...
> 
> ...


Great project, good luck


----------



## conor c (Apr 10, 2022)

TheChemist77 said:


> Back in 2001 I bought seeds from Marc Emory and got nirvana misty, that strain was the bomb. Stocky crystalized as widow but easier to trim plus’s it had a foul smell reminiscent of skunk but not quite it. More like that deep old gym class locker room smell pungent! I grew it for 10 years making seeds along the way unfortunately I lost it in 2014 the seeds I had were very old and wouldn’t pop. I purchased new misty seeds in 2017, but after 25 seeds I became very depressed I think she is gone for good now too! But seeing your widow reminded me,,,sorry I went way off topic here my bad


Msnl and a few others still sell misty btw yeah it smells kinda weird smokes pretty sweet if my memory serves me right tho supposedly certain phenos of rsc tora bora have a similar odour as well


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 10, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> i have offered people my road kill to prove how mean it is.. lol


Hit me up maybe we can mail a share


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 10, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> I did a 5 pack special with Shoreline a few years back and all of it will be popped in the near future.
> 
> This list is either things I am already running or things that I will be starting soon...
> 
> ...


----------



## conor c (Apr 10, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> i have offered people my road kill to prove how mean it is.. lol


And what is it lineage wise then have you got a opinion on it or know the parental lines? Many people will be super curious if its the old school rks id imagine


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 10, 2022)

I’d be typing all day to run few just half the seeds I popped in the last 5 years. All I can say after thousands of dollars spent on brand seeds,some called f1,s some true breeding( my favorite), land race, oh and don’t forget the so called purple strains. I would’ve been better off keeping seeds out of bags I bought in the late 80’s early 90’s and doing my own thing..wish I knew then what I know now I guess. But good luck on all breedings and hope some of us get lucky…I have thousands of my own crossed strains some stabil, some with all kinds of variation, many feminized. A life time of seeds and yet I find myself buying more from these so called professionals! Sad but true…


----------



## MAGpie81 (Apr 10, 2022)

Happy Leaf said:


> There is one old school roadkill skunk elite clone from the 80's called Shoreline. You'll probably find some strains called that or what not, but the real cutting of it is in the south surprisingly, Texas, Louisiana etc. By now I'd think it would be found elsewere but I am not sure. First time I had it I was genuinely shocked at the aroma. Pure skunky foulness that smacks you right in the face, baby shit, body odor, putrid, yet pungently earthy/slightly piney with a hint of candied lemons at the end. Its a multiple layered aroma. It's the loudest and smelliest strain I have ever had (when grown optimally). More so than any og or fuel type of strain I've had so far, in terms of foulness and the immediate smell of putrid skunk/poop. Sativa dominant, fast and trippy, paranoid then heavy and relaxing high, ultra sticky, flowers a bit longer (10-12 weeks, I believe). Hopefully some people on the coasts have this cut, it needs to be crossed in an inbred line imo! It's always a rare treat when growers who have the real original cut grow it out, let alone share it, the real deal can be spotted a mile away not only by its smell, but I can always tell by the bud structure as well. I really want some now. There's some info online about it, it's akin to how og kush started in a way.


I grew out S.African strain called Kwazulu that I got through World of Seeds via Seedsman, that had a sweet, berry smell at the tip but quickly turned to what I could only describe as “baby poop” or “dirty diaper”.
It’s been my favorite strain since that first set, because it has a nice uplifting high (and unique smell/flavor) but the funk has decreased after a few generations. 
i think the environment and soil are the most integral factors.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 10, 2022)

conor c said:


> And what is it lineage wise then have you got a opinion on it or know the parental lines? Many people will be super curious if its the old school rks id imagine


it is a pick from (chem 91 x lime green sk)


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 10, 2022)

TheChemist77 said:


> I’d be typing all day to run few just half the seeds I popped in the last 5 years. All I can say after thousands of dollars spent on brand seeds,some called f1,s some true breeding( my favorite), land race, oh and don’t forget the so called purple strains. I would’ve been better off keeping seeds out of bags I bought in the late 80’s early 90’s and doing my own thing..wish I knew then what I know now I guess. But good luck on all breedings and hope some of us get lucky…I have thousands of my own crossed strains some stabil, some with all kinds of variation, many feminized. A life time of seeds and yet I find myself buying more from these so called professionals! Sad but true…


Yeah I know its really sad. The funk is lost and it only exist in an old rusty tin can somewhere in an old mans closet or addict. Some old ass beans from the 70s or 80s that are out there somewhere just begging to be germinated. Please for the love of god someone find it!


----------



## decrepit digits (Apr 10, 2022)

Looks like we are going about it the wrong way, time for a different approach. Lets list what we know does not work to bring back the smell only. Once we stabilize the smell the rest can be fixed. Breeding old skunks together does not work we have all tried that, growing in pure sand, growing in high iron soil, growing in red lava rock, sulfer watering, sulfer dusting, differing light spectrums the ones I have tried, differing grow mediums the ones I have tried, high fertilized, low fertilizer, there are more that elude me at the moment. The next I will try is a dead skunk in the bottom of a five gallon bucket of soil, breeding that way will be a challenge. Even if someone finds old seeds or a cut, breeding with it we all ready know will dilute the smell, so we need to find a way to keep it.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 10, 2022)

Time for one. Of us to domesticate a skunk and have him or her spray our baggies! Lol! It will at least have the smell of old and the potency of our newer shit.

by the way? Why am I always hearing todays weed is way more potent,,higher thc ,,I don’t believe this is true..
unless my tolerance is higher now, I remember being completely stoned after a single toke of Hawaiian out the can, or couchlocked after a rip off the old indica strains..am I wrong? I smoke all day now, I don’t get hammered but live on that semi stoned, floaty state, you know just to keep the negatives away and be happy for what I have,,that’s good enough for me..you know a positive lifestyle. However m positive I never get Weed as good as it used to be….maybe it’s just me?? But then again I’m older now


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 11, 2022)

You'll know you have it when real live skunks spray your backyard and dogs right before harvest time. 
The skunks smell the thiols and perceive it as either potential mates or competition and they come out blasting


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 11, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> You'll know you have it when real live skunks spray your backyard and dogs right before harvest time.
> The skunks smell the thiols and perceive it as either potential mates or competition and they come out blasting


Lol


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 11, 2022)

Anybody here live in upper mi?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 11, 2022)

TheChemist77 said:


> Anybody here live in upper mi?


Nope.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 11, 2022)

MAGpie81 said:


> I grew out S.African strain called Kwazulu that I got through World of Seeds via Seedsman, that had a sweet, berry smell at the tip but quickly turned to what I could only describe as “baby poop” or “dirty diaper”.
> It’s been my favorite strain since that first set, because it has a nice uplifting high (and unique smell/flavor) but the funk has decreased after a few generations.
> i think the environment and soil are the most integral factors.


Grown this strain recently and agree completely with the assessment. 

The ones I grew have a sweet smell when close up but with a few feet of distance they really smell like skunk spray. Strong


----------



## 80skunk (Apr 12, 2022)

TheChemist77 said:


> I’ve run sensi ,seedsman, nirvana, and several other skunk seeds over the years. Nothing is even comparable to the skunk I smoked back in the early 90’s. Every time I drive by a roadkill I take a deep inhale,my wife and kids think I’m deranged,,,boy does that take me back to better day z … if anyone finds it,,,please fill me in!


LOL I'm w/ ya on the skunky inhaLES . Theres this one route I take home the weed they're growimng smells so skunky , I think in the winterOr maybe both summer too they are venting it out of a huge room . Nor.Cal. so anyuthings possible, Its right when I get to this underpass for trains on a main road , Oh I just hang my head out w/ out telling my 2 teen boys and their Momz what I"m up to . lol I just lean back in my tahoe and enjoy, thoughts and memories just fly . I just look up there and dang I need go talk to these people. lol , but then I remember weed smells like skunk sometimes when growing ,like the GG#4 I've done pull up to my house the 10/20 L bows in my yard are reaking but when I harvest and smoke it , not the road kill I smell pulling up to my house  .I will have a full report on the dominion , swami purple zebra x 85 humboldt andthe TWreck and Tw x GDP, I was gifted from Humboldt few months back . And you will know my friend if I find the dank  . The Swami I've got to admit had something a lil more than in his Orca x 85 hukmboldt skunk . but I lucked out I think and brought in the wrong plant, itwas vgolden/lime green growing but wasn't muchto look at cured . Anyway I have the G13x 85 humboldt he gifted me to pop soon too.. So theres that . Oh and my Boy Zon that passed last Feb. Fort Bragg 2 weeks ago his Momz gave me a tiny jar stuffed w/ she said his old school seeds that he was saving . In 1990 he gave me a handful of his fav /best vseeds and they were the poop.. Our buddy gave v400 a zip to me and said it was dankiervthan the stuff Z was bring from Humboldt , so theres that , Still hunting  good luckto ya


----------



## 80skunk (Apr 12, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nope.
> [/QUOTE
> mY gROWing friend Rhonda did own house there until few years back , shes back in Stkn Ca. now but her whole family grew back in the day 70s/80s/ into 90s and We know the Skunky danky weeds ,I just seen her few weeks ago . She had been telling me for yrs she had a sack of old skunk seeds that they used to grow , I think maybe they didn't pop right . I need to hit her up . I let her pick 3 seeds out of a lil jar My buddys Moms gave me of his last week . I'm hoping they are all from the ones he kicked in 1990 at least if not older Because he kicked down the goods then , but shit I had the hook ups on the danky skunk seeds anyway at that time I really thought nothing of it except a Homeboy hooking his partner up . Now 30 yrs later no danky skunk uhggg depressing , lololll I've got get busy ,. got some that dominion Local skunk , hoodoo, dominion G ,ang polecatx ,, pollen to drop on some shit we'll see soon  . good hunting


----------



## 80skunk (Apr 12, 2022)

TheChemist77 said:


> Time for one. Of us to domesticate a skunk and have him or her spray our baggies! Lol! It will at least have the smell of old and the potency of our newer shit.
> 
> by the way? Why am I always hearing todays weed is way more potent,,higher thc ,,I don’t believe this is true..
> unless my tolerance is higher now, I remember being completely stoned after a single toke of Hawaiian out the can, or couchlocked after a rip off the old indica strains..am I wrong? I smoke all day now, I don’t get hammered but live on that semi stoned, floaty state, you know just to keep the negatives away and be happy for what I have,,that’s good enough for me..you know a positive lifestyle. However m positive I never get Weed as good as it used to be….maybe it’s just me?? But then again I’m older now


Oh I've noticed some of that too. I've heard people say its way better now yrea right . I'm sure there might be a handful high thc count strains that taste sweet or like shit that get U there . I'm smoking Blueberry Muffin from Humboldt seed co ,, very good for what it is aND jmo both sweet but get U there BBMuffin dankier ,, lil skunky trate to it . Yeah I haven't smoked from 92' untill like 2015 So I know its not that . We used to have the tasty shit and it put U on a different plain right  I bought a lemon Dosido clone in Humboldt few months back , I actually got to smoke a pre-role of the clone , dfont find that like ever lolo. Anyway regulaR Dosido has some good stuff going on , I'm going buy seeds soon . At least its a staple until I find something better ;0 .. haha


----------



## sunni (Apr 12, 2022)

sellilng, gifting, trading, etc against the rules please stop mentioning it thanks


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 12, 2022)

sunni said:


> sellilng, gifting, trading, etc against the rules please stop mentioning it thanks


Wow its a lot different on here than THCFarmer. Understood thanks.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 12, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> You'll know you have it when real live skunks spray your backyard and dogs right before harvest time.
> The skunks smell the thiols and perceive it as either potential mates or competition and they come out blasting


Most would say that isn’t roadkill, and that is probably the problem. No one knows what it is. Skunk and dro are the same things, names. To me the burnt rubber smell associated with a dead skunk is common, at least in chem and stardog lines. The skunk spray like a skunk was in your yard, and it just Carry’s And sticks to your clothes…..that seems to be the rare one in it’s pure form. Most people forget That straight cookies would be loud as fuck and called skunk in the days of brickweed.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 14, 2022)

sunni said:


> sellilng, gifting, trading, etc against the rules please stop mentioning it thanks


Huh! Sorry didn’t know that was frowned upon here!


----------



## 80skunk (Apr 15, 2022)

I should have hit these w/ some Co2 I have everything just haven't been able to get around it wow. uhggg ... Dominions skunky uhggg, sweet but has sum weirdness here and there to the stank  .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 15, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> Wow its a lot different on here than THCFarmer. Understood thanks.


Thankfully


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 15, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> Most would say that isn’t roadkill, and that is probably the problem. No one knows what it is. Skunk and dro are the same things, names. To me the burnt rubber smell associated with a dead skunk is common, at least in chem and stardog lines. The skunk spray like a skunk was in your yard, and it just Carry’s And sticks to your clothes…..that seems to be the rare one in it’s pure form. Most people forget That straight cookies would be loud as fuck and called skunk in the days of brickweed.


You haven't been around long if you think burnt rubber came from chem lines. Chem got that from ghani and hindu.
Look into thiols if you want to know what skunk smells like. The thiols that cause plants to smell skunky are the exact same thiols found in the animal.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 15, 2022)

And intense UV light is what creates those compounds to breakdown. 
LED growers need not apply


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2022)

HPS does not emit UV


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 15, 2022)

Pasted
"Iowa State University and private odor identification experts, Byers Scientific was able to identify the compound 3-methyl-2-butene-1-thiol (i.e., 321 MBT) as the primary source of the traditionally objectionable odor of cannabis. This specific volatile chemical appears to be the primary culprit responsible for the downwind skunky-like odor complaints.

Skunk’s spray is comprised of seven compounds, six of which are sulfur-containing thiols, including 3MBT, which give the musk its distinct and pungent smell. The human olfactory system has evolved over time to detect substances, such as these sulfur-containing thiols, at exceptionally low levels. This level of recognition is called the odor detection threshold (ODT)."


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 15, 2022)

hillbill said:


> HPS does not emit UV


Google is your friend.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2022)

That settles it then. MH and CMH have those short waves though. Still throw a CMH in the mix now and then. Grew with 4000k Philips CMH. Outrageous smells and stickies but airy buds and made a lot of leaves.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2022)

And stinky


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 15, 2022)

hillbill said:


> That settles it then. MH and CMH have those short waves though. Still throw a CMH in the mix now and then. Grew with 4000k Philips CMH. Outrageous smells and stickies but airy buds and made a lot of leaves.


i used a cmh for a couple years on my tester spot. bad mistake. i put my roadkill in there for a run. got a bit more but less stinky not as road kill ish. now the 630cmh is for sale! hps for me


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 15, 2022)

I’m not yet sold on my led lighting. I ran hps/mh for over 20 years took some time but I switched to cmh and was getting better gpw. Now I just switched everything over to led,my thought was electrical savings but I’m still pulling just as many watts. My plants are yellowing in veg, never had this problem before, same nutrients, ph is perfect, temps never go above 78* f never below 60*. I raised the lights I had it at 100% 20 inches above raised it to 2 feet. I don’t plan to use dim function, I just don’t see a point, in the bloom they will get 100% start to finish anyways. Any idea on what could be causing all this yellow?


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 15, 2022)

them cmh will put growths on your eyes!! dont ask how i know!


----------



## mindriot (Apr 15, 2022)

TheChemist77 said:


> I’m not yet sold on my led lighting. I ran hps/mh for over 20 years took some time but I switched to cmh and was getting better gpw. Now I just switched everything over to led,my thought was electrical savings but I’m still pulling just as many watts. My plants are yellowing in veg, never had this problem before, same nutrients, ph is perfect, temps never go above 78* f never below 60*. I raised the lights I had it at 100% 20 inches above raised it to 2 feet. I don’t plan to use dim function, I just don’t see a point, in the bloom they will get 100% start to finish anyways. Any idea on what could be causing all this yellow?


 I just switched to LED last year from HPS to test things out and noticed I need a lot more heat to keep them happy. Like mid 80's.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 15, 2022)

I’m in upper mi, still winter here. Right now my temps are between 60-78, when’d summer hits I’ll change my thermostat to keep both veg n flower rooms to between 60-85. I’m really not happy hitting anything higher than 85. I run an air conditioner in summer and de humidifier to keep humidity below 65% during winter everything is easier to control and humidity never( unless I mist) goes above 57%.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 15, 2022)

Been growing the Shoreline OG cut for about 4 or 5 years now almost exclusively under CMH. Both 400 retrofit and 315 Phillips and Hortilux. Plenty of rotten roadkill stink comes through just fine.

It ain't the lights.


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 15, 2022)

Lol my nephew just sent me this from off nextdoor. Thought you folks may get a chuckle


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 15, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Been growing the Shoreline OG cut for about 4 or 5 years now almost exclusively under CMH. Both 400 retrofit and 315 Phillips and Hortilux. Plenty of rotten roadkill stink comes through just fine.
> 
> It ain't the lights.


ive had road kill under hps for about the same time. always the same, when i finally did a run under de cmh , it doesnt even come close to the hps stuff. it was still stink yes. my guys even asked what was up...


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 15, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/1979/06/29/stinking-weed-takes-on-new-meaning/d4366fd0-b1c4-429c-8d7c-aa417497c361/



Anyone come across this article before? Basically the story here is that the government created a limonene derived spray that could be crop dusted on Mexican fields after they had been treated with paraquat, as the government thought the smell would act as a deterant to consumption since the weed was tainted and toxic. 

Some other articles that I've found from that period allude to (but ultimately laugh off the legitimacy of) nationwide college protests because the paraquat tainted weed was still being harvested, packaged, and sold north of the border and the US government was trying to bury their involvement. Best that I can tell, the program started to combat the farms fueling the coke industry but was quietly shifted to include pot fields as well.

What led me down this weird tangent was the product "skunkify" that is sold through the terpene store. They've had it on their site now for a year or two as an additive for disty carts, the only ingredient listed is limonene, and they describe it as something thats impressively vile. I've always made jokes about the shit with the guys I work with; but part of me wants to buy a bottle and some boofy mids to see how far off it is.


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 16, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Been growing the Shoreline OG cut for about 4 or 5 years now almost exclusively under CMH. Both 400 retrofit and 315 Phillips and Hortilux. Plenty of rotten roadkill stink comes through just fine.
> 
> It ain't the lights.


Hey just curious where did you source this Shoreline cut? Reason I ask is because I have researched the original Shoreline cut on the internet and I know all about the Grateful Dead shows and where it came from but its very hard to find. I purchased multiple seed packs of the Shoreline BX from the company called Shoreline seeds along with their Crippy, Sour D, Dopehouse, Texas RK. Some online peeps said that the Shoreline seed company isn't putting out the heat quite like the original Shoreline. I see mixed reviews on this. People are saying the real shoreline is super hard to find but amazing.

I still bought the Shoreline BX from the guy he was cool and the pictures looked good so I did the multi pack deal. Im gonna run them soon just curious where you got yours from. Hopefully asking where you sourced something isn't against the rules I know trading is I already got a slap on the wrist for that LOL


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Apr 16, 2022)

TheChemist77 said:


> Any idea on what could be causing all this yellow?


You probably need an EC boost. Is your light intensity higher? How many Watts per sq/ft of HPS were you running previously and how much of led currently?


----------



## Northeastskier (Apr 16, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Google is your friend.


There's nothing better at perpetuating false information and reinforcing false narratives...no offense.

As I understand it, the skunk smell is mainly caused by myrcene and gives the smell similar to the thiols that comes out of a skunks ass. Although there is thiols in hops, you have to boil it and expose it to sunlight to synthesize its sulfur-hydrogen bond. Hops and cannabis _x_, are cousins.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 16, 2022)

Stick a pair of “Transitions” lensed glasses under any light. If there is UV light, they will get dark. If they don’t, you have no UV. Not hi tech but works.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 16, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> Hey just curious where did you source this Shoreline cut? Reason I ask is because I have researched the original Shoreline cut on the internet and I know all about the Grateful Dead shows and where it came from but its very hard to find. I purchased multiple seed packs of the Shoreline BX from the company called Shoreline seeds along with their Crippy, Sour D, Dopehouse, Texas RK. Some online peeps said that the Shoreline seed company isn't putting out the heat quite like the original Shoreline. I see mixed reviews on this. People are saying the real shoreline is super hard to find but amazing.
> 
> I still bought the Shoreline BX from the guy he was cool and the pictures looked good so I did the multi pack deal. Im gonna run them soon just curious where you got yours from. Hopefully asking where you sourced something isn't against the rules I know trading is I already got a slap on the wrist for that LOL



Shoreline x Deadhead OG was what Wes (Shoreline Genetics) brought to Colorado with him from Houston. I met up with him years ago and got it in person. He gave me some seeds at the time too but I didn't end up having any luck with those. The cut was nice though and I have kept it since.

A few years after that he wound up working with some other people who had the original Shoreline cut still and he made the back crosses, BX1, BX2, Tx Roadkill, etc.

The Shoreline OG cut is unimproved so it is finicky outside in my short season, and isn't pure Tx Shoreline but it is close enough for me that I have kept it going for years now. It's got that RKS and burned rubber funk, with hints of leather, chocolate and citrus. Grown indoors, it produces reasonable buds with a decent enough high.

I have original Tahoe OG also and I will smoke both of those side by side and am happy enough. Maybe some others wouldn't be.


This year I am growing out TexCanna Creations Shoreline BX and so far, absolutely no RKS funk out of two phenos. I popped two Shoreline Genetics BX2s and I am anxious to get them I to flower so I can compare.

I like Wes's strains. I am also growing his Sour D and it is loud so far. I just got the Weasel/Albany Sour Diesel cut so I am going to compare to that soon also. For the price you can't beat his gear and service IMO.


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 16, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Shoreline x Deadhead OG was what Wes (Shoreline Genetics) brought to Colorado with him from Houston. I met up with him years ago and got it in person. He gave me some seeds at the time too but I didn't end up having any luck with those. The cut was nice though and I have kept it since.
> 
> A few years after that he wound up working with some other people who had the original Shoreline cut still and he made the back crosses, BX1, BX2, Tx Roadkill, etc.
> 
> ...


Im really glad you said that man! I spoke with Wes on the phone like 2 years ago. He was such a nice guy that I felt like I had to support his business. He was doing a 5 pack special and I splurged. His gear looked great online it was actually the Crippy that sucked me in. She was so beautiful in the forum board photos that I did a google search for "Crippy" online and it led me to Wes's website. I haven't popped anything yet but Im going to soon. 2 years I hope the viability is still good in the packs they have been in my bedroom closet room temp whole time. I am looking for loud strains like everyone else I got the following strains in the current mix about to rock...

90s SSH Catpiss BX3 (Cut from JR at Old school chronic)
90s SD Catpiss Kush cross
90s Burnt Rubber Skunk (Kentucky Organics)
1988 Skunk #1 (Authentic Genetics)
80s NL #5 (Original seed stock Authentic Genetics)
XXX OG
Fire OG
Molokai Frost 
Puna Diesel
Garlic Bud (Thug Pug)
HellRaiser OG (Cut From JR)
Pure Sativa Haze from AK (Cut from JR)
Old School OG (My homie Steve's strain)
Old School Blueberry Kush (My homie John's strain)
Crippy (Shoreline)
Shoreline BX2 (Shoreline)
Dopehouse (Shoreline)
Texas RK (Shoreline)
Sour D (Shoreline)

Im hoping I find some gold in the seed packs maybe a lucky magic pheno thats really loud. This is gonna be a multi year project Im hoping to choose best males and females only maybe 1 or 2 strains that were the top out of everything then pollen cross them and hunt the F1s. In no way am I claiming Im gonna find the RKS but I do have some funky cool old shit so Im hoping to find something that is at least good. Im trying to get an original 1997 SSH Catpiss cut thats NOT a BX and Im pretty close to getting it. Guy I know has a M and F from 1997 the piss smell will burn your nose.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 16, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Been growing the Shoreline OG cut for about 4 or 5 years now almost exclusively under CMH. Both 400 retrofit and 315 Phillips and Hortilux. Plenty of rotten roadkill stink comes through just fine.
> 
> It ain't the lights.


Its the UV that breaks down compounds into the 321 we smell as skunk. 
Same process occurs in skunked beer(green bottle).


----------



## SFnone (Apr 16, 2022)

Certain lights may contribute to the smell some, and chemical sprays may have accounted for some imported buds, but ultimately some strains are just more skunky than others. I've had times, (in the states), where someone was growing outdoors, and it reeked of skunk spray from many yards away. I can still smell it. Seems like anymore, you can walk right up to plants outdoors and not smell anything. The skunk weed was real... and it has vanished, for real.


----------



## JeffWix (Apr 16, 2022)

Y'all could always ask the Appalachian boys here in Virginia where and how they grow their skunk bud... RKS...dead skunk weed etc...they have it on lock and it comes out in circulation to be distributed about Thanksgiving time.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 16, 2022)

It even had a locally local name here. Grown outside and on those humid summer nights………..WOw!


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Apr 16, 2022)

Red Eyed just released one that is supposed to be some dank skunk... its a dominion skunk x josey's breath (skunk kush breath)


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 16, 2022)

JeffWix said:


> Y'all could always ask the Appalachian boys here in Virginia where and how they grow their skunk bud... RKS...dead skunk weed etc...they have it on lock and it comes out in circulation to be distributed about Thanksgiving time.


its not here sorry.

if anyone wants old "super skunk" just s1 giesel.


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 16, 2022)

Kentucky and Appalachia is where the real Skunk is likely residing. JR from oldschoolchronic.com is currently breeding some 1990s Kentucky skunk strains that are supposed to be legit. He procured the seeds from old moonshiner families in KY. Also I bought seeds from Kentucky Organics his skunk is supposed to be loud also. But Im quite sure the real skunky shit is from KY and it probably used to have Mexican in it but I heard that it was pushing the outdoor harvest deep into frost and over the years the KY growers switched to more indica varieties cuz they finish faster. Im not from KY so I cannot validate this I am going off of what I read online. But nowadays most KY skunk has indica in it but way back in the day there was likely more Mexican in there. IMO the loudest skunky herb I have ever smelled had a sativa influence and the Mexican shit was loud. Most people think shitty brick weed with Mexico but thats cuz they were shitty at growing it and it was ruined in transport the actual genetics were skunky if you found the right phenos.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 17, 2022)

TheChemist77 said:


> I’m in upper mi, still winter here. Right now my temps are between 60-78, when’d summer hits I’ll change my thermostat to keep both veg n flower rooms to between 60-85. I’m really not happy hitting anything higher than 85. I run an air conditioner in summer and de humidifier to keep humidity below 65% during winter everything is easier to control and humidity never( unless I mist) goes above 57%.


With leds you need to let the temp up to match leaf surface temp to ambient to get the stomata open and transpiration to occur, about 85. Also this effect causes the ph to drift up, check your soil ph but I would bet your not getting low enough and locking out your N. II had similar problems when first experimenting with leds. Adding magnesium will help open the stomata also. Higher vpd helps offset the stomata issues as well.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2022)

One big help with Boards and strips are numbers of Un-lensed diodes which can be run close enough to help with that.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 17, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> With leds you need to let the temp up to match leaf surface temp to ambient to get the stomata open and transpiration to occur, about 85. Also this effect causes the ph to drift up, check your soil ph but I would bet your not getting low enough and locking out your N. II had similar problems when first experimenting with leds. Adding magnesium will help open the stomata also. Higher vpd helps offset the stomata issues as well.


I’m in rock wool ph in res is stable,but your the 3rd person saying the room temp needs to come up! My room is kept on a thermostat keeping temp between 60* and 75* but once I hit spring the room will climb to mid 80’s. I have it set to never get any higher than 88* f. Should I reset it to 90f?


----------



## JeffWix (Apr 17, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> its not here sorry.
> 
> if anyone wants old "super skunk" just s1 giesel.


I guess you do not know the right people then...it is in quite the abundance here in the Valley until Christmas when it is all sold out.


----------



## althor (Apr 18, 2022)

JeffWix said:


> I guess you do not know the right people then...it is in quite the abundance here in the Valley until Christmas when it is all sold out.


 I seriously doubt it. Probably some fruity skunk 1 that they call "real skunk" and people that dont know the difference jumps all over it.


----------



## althor (Apr 18, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> Kentucky and Appalachia is where the real Skunk is likely residing. JR from oldschoolchronic.com is currently breeding some 1990s Kentucky skunk strains that are supposed to be legit. He procured the seeds from old moonshiner families in KY. Also I bought seeds from Kentucky Organics his skunk is supposed to be loud also. But Im quite sure the real skunky shit is from KY and it probably used to have Mexican in it but I heard that it was pushing the outdoor harvest deep into frost and over the years the KY growers switched to more indica varieties cuz they finish faster. Im not from KY so I cannot validate this I am going off of what I read online. But nowadays most KY skunk has indica in it but way back in the day there was likely more Mexican in there. IMO the loudest skunky herb I have ever smelled had a sativa influence and the Mexican shit was loud. Most people think shitty brick weed with Mexico but thats cuz they were shitty at growing it and it was ruined in transport the actual genetics were skunky if you found the right phenos.



Also just a little further west into Arkansas, Ozark Mountain foothills. There was a time about 35+ years ago where driving through the foothills smelled like dead skunk there was so much being grown in the area.

In the early 90s the growers in that area were busted and tons of skunk was taken off the map.


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 18, 2022)

althor said:


> Also just a little further west into Arkansas, Ozark Mountain foothills. There was a time about 35+ years ago where driving through the foothills smelled like dead skunk there was so much being grown in the area.
> 
> In the early 90s the growers in that area were busted and tons of skunk was taken off the map.


Yeah I believe it. What a shame all that amazing skunk genetics gone. Im sure one day not too long from now were gonna start to see that old RKS start to surface again. The community is getting close to a breakthrough I can feel it.


----------



## JeffWix (Apr 18, 2022)

althor said:


> I seriously doubt it. Probably some fruity skunk 1 that they call "real skunk" and people that dont know the difference jumps all over it.


Yeah...that's it I'm sure.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 18, 2022)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Apr 21, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> Yeah I believe it. What a shame all that amazing skunk genetics gone. Im sure one day not too long from now were gonna start to see that old RKS start to surface again. The community is getting close to a breakthrough I can feel it.


Its not gone. Its elusive because modern growing tech has ruined them. People selecting and " breeding " with LED has been detrimental to those breeding paths. 
Remember:

Phenotype = genotype+environment

I have never came across a plant that LED can make better. But I've had many that do much better without LED. 

My stinkiest cuts grown under mh/hps or sun have proven loud skunk. 
But those same cuts can be entirely different grown under LED . 

UV is absolutely needed to get the most complex odors possible from the genotype.


----------



## Playk328 (Apr 21, 2022)

Im still looking for an old school skunk/rks.. I am running Lucky13 Island Sweet Skunk and their Roadkill OG, not sure if I will find it with this run or not, hopefully I find her soon.


----------



## MannyPacs (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Its not gone. Its elusive because modern growing tech has ruined them. People selecting and " breeding " with LED has been detrimental to those breeding paths.
> Remember:
> 
> Phenotype = genotype+environment
> ...


so your theory is we don't see skunk because growers are using LED? If that were the case wouldn't the OD boys/gals still be finding it?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2022)

Thread is 5 years old when the HPS dudes were making sport of LED folks.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 21, 2022)

mh/hps is the only way to fly...


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 21, 2022)

So skunk can’t be found because every single person in the world grows indoor under lights…
LOL


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 21, 2022)

RichRoots said:


> So skunk can’t be found because every single person in the world grows indoor under lights…
> LOL


Lol


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 21, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Its not gone. Its elusive because modern growing tech has ruined them. People selecting and " breeding " with LED has been detrimental to those breeding paths.
> Remember:
> 
> Phenotype = genotype+environment
> ...


Im not quite sure that LED lights are the primary factor for the skunk being lost. There are lots of old-school growers up in Humboldt and all over the country that haven't changed their outdoor growing tactics for decades yet the skunk is still MIA. Please don't misunderstand me I agree with you 100% that you need the full spectrum UV light in order for the plants to create maximum terpene production. That is for sure. There is no doubt that outdoor plants thrive better than indoor. And I also agree that old school HPS and MH produce higher quality and stinkier terpene smells than LED. However I believe that it was the DEA that really killed skunk all the growers started to get busted when CAMP came through there was a decade when the government really started cracking down hard and I think most growers simply started cross breeding fruity strains cuz they were sweeter like candy and they didn't get you busted immediately by the German Shepherd drug dogs like the older skunk strains would.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Apr 21, 2022)

Idk, I've grown with UV lights and didn't notice any difference in terps among probably 20+ strains, I don't even turn them on anymore..


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 21, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Idk, I've grown with UV lights and didn't notice any difference in terps among probably 20+ strains, I don't even turn them on anymore..


Well perhaps you are a killer grower and have your nutrients dialed perfect because I have experienced problems. I have a really powerful LED board the HLG Scorpion Diablo and if I push it hard in bloom I will often experience Calcium and Magnesium and other deficiencies pop up. Lower power LEDs and outdoor I never experienced deficiency issues. The higher the output of the LED the higher the likelihood of potential deficiency issues IMO. I added two UV reptile bulbs and am supplementing extra CalMag. I am checking my PH constantly now and the problems are beginning to correct themselves now. LEDs can be little tricky bitches I run same exact cuts outside same exact soil same exact nutrients yet no deficiency rust spots show up. its definitely the LEDs.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Apr 21, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> Well perhaps you are a killer grower and have your nutrients dialed perfect because I have experienced problems. I have a really powerful LED board the HLG Scorpion Diablo and if I push it hard in bloom I will often experience Calcium and Magnesium and other deficiencies pop up. Lower power LEDs and outdoor I never experienced deficiency issues. The higher the output of the LED the higher the likelihood of potential deficiency issues IMO. I added two UV reptile bulbs and am supplementing extra CalMag. I am checking my PH constantly now and the problems are beginning to correct themselves now. LEDs can be little tricky bitches I run same exact cuts outside same exact soil same exact nutrients yet no deficiency rust spots show up. its definitely the LEDs.


I run the highest amount of Ca possible, I keep Mg somewhat high. Ive ran Solacure Super B's for over a year, harvest once a month so about 12 runs under them, didn't notice anything different compared to after using them or before.

Edit: if you're experiencing multiple deficiencies when pushing them harder I would think the overall EC might need a boost. Most people don't use much Ca or Mg so my belief is that is why those deficiencies will show first.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2022)

Skunky Skunk was gone far earlier than LED grow lights were used in our hobby. Perhaps it was the constant exposure to HPS Orange. Lights had nothing to do with it.
Really.


----------



## conor c (Apr 22, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Skunky Skunk was gone far earlier than LED grow lights were used in our hobby. Perhaps it was the constant exposure to HPS Orange. Lights had nothing to do with it.
> Really.


Agreed i think lighting has nothing to do with it


----------



## Playk328 (Apr 22, 2022)

I think the skunk was bred too much to change its terpene profile, between this and outdoor crops that got cross pollinated with unknown genetics probably also played a part. The old school skunks are still out there, they are just so much harder to find these days, which is really sad. A classic like that should be a lot easier to obtain.


----------



## budtoker221 (Apr 22, 2022)

What kind of chemicals do you think the big commercial grows were using in the 90s? Eagle 20? IBA hormone all the way thru flower?
Has GH changed the ingredients in their 3 part since then?
Perhaps they were using a specific type of hydro nutrients?


----------



## Playk328 (Apr 22, 2022)

My Island Sweet Skunk I have no hope of it being a real skunky strain, it has a fruity tone to it already.. It smells great, but for sure not that skunk spray. I haven't smoked true skunk spray weed since back in the late 90s to early 2000s, after this the OG fad started and the skunks just faded away.. One day I will find her again.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 22, 2022)

> My Island Sweet Skunk I have no hope of it being a real skunky strain, it has a fruity tone to it already


It might be me, but mate, Sweet Skunk is sweet, not so weird hence the name givin to the strain.

Have a good weekend people...


----------



## Playk328 (Apr 22, 2022)

Mellow old School said:


> It might be me, but mate, Sweet Skunk is sweet, not so weird hence the name givin to the strain.
> 
> Have a good weekend people...


Im well aware of the lineage of Island Sweet Skunk.. There is also pheno hunting, not every plant will be the same, her parent lines are 85 Skunk1 and Grapefruit, I was looking more for the skunk then the grapefruit. All part of growing tho so Im good with her so far, Ill keep looking until I find one.


----------



## budtoker221 (Apr 22, 2022)

“Super Skunk or what ever it's called theses days, was prime breeding stock. This will be in a lot of the new varieties today. I once did an analysis on sales statistics. Mine and Sensi's. Super Skunk is the number one variety sold by volume of seeds. NL5xHzC was the number one income producing variety. SS was cheaper.

It was AfgT (ML) that put some super into the skunk. SK1 had bud structure and caylyx to leaf ratio. The best thing about SK1 is the lack of leaf in the bud. Pull off a few fan leaves and your done. The trouble is, most skunks are bland and uninspiring. They are also the first plants in your grow room to show problems. I often used to use one as a canary in the mine. Spider mites love 'em. But SK1 is unparalleled for improving bud structure.
AfgT had a sister, AfgS. This was a sweeter version than the T. It was, however AfgSxSk1 that produced the strongest specimen. This one plant AfgSxSk1 was awe inspiring. It tasted like a Hash Plant with real depth an quality. Strong, strong, strong! I had crossed this plant back to Sk1 and then to SS. This is where I'd be looking to resurrect the best of Maple leaf. In general, plants with AfgS in it's make up should be crossed with AfgT line plants. Sooner or later, throw backs will pop up. As I've said before, I believe, bases on similarity of types and smells, that the Maple Leaf strain is the Afghan behind the original skunks.
I wonder if Shanti has used lines containing AfgS?”


^^^^quote from Nevil over at the MNS forum.





Afghan T / "Devil"


Hi all! Was wondering if anyone can tell me...is there afghan T genes in the strain "devil"? What mns strains have afghan T bred into them?



mrnice.nl


----------



## budtoker221 (Apr 22, 2022)

Another quote from Nevil referencing the Afghan T :

“The Maple Leaf came from a guy known to me as Jim Ortega. We traded seeds for a while. Not only did he supply me with Maple Leaf, but also Garlic Bud and Kush 4. The cannabis smoking world owes him a lot.

The Maple Leaf line provided me with a plant that I labeled Afghan T. This plant is the mother of Super/Ultra Skunk and also crossed well with HzC.

Kush 4, I crossed with NL2(which had the same Kush smell) and this Kush Hybrid is the foundation of todays Kush lines.

Garlic bud has also made it's presence felt and is part of todays super yielders.

Let me say one more thing about ML AfgT. This plant had exactly the same smell as Sams best SK1 but more so. It is the true Skunk archetype. I do not believe for one N.Y. minute that Afghani#1 is behind the SK1, which IMO gives credence to the Mendecino Joe story about SK1.

The world owes you a big Thank You Jim!
Let me be the first to say that I appreciate the work that you have done.”






questions for Nevil on afghani and kush lines (the other grail!)


I've seen a mixed bag of reveiws also...but as you say Ortega....most folks dont go for pure inbred Affis. as a breeding tool,it looks stellar. If any of you have seen Rolentory's Skunk Mag and forums...Rolan likes it...alot,both pure as head stash and in breeding.



mrnice.nl


----------



## phunky76 (Apr 22, 2022)

what about the theory cannabis will also pick up scents from whats around? heard a story about old mango farm that grew cannabis and it picked up the scent. read once you have to grow skunk near actual skunks


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 22, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> what about the theory cannabis will also pick up scents from whats around? heard a story about old mango farm that grew cannabis and it picked up the scent. read once you have to grow skunk near actual skunks


no....no.... no! lol. the same thing has been said about blueberry and bb bushes.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 22, 2022)

budtoker221 said:


> What kind of chemicals do you think the big commercial grows were using in the 90s? Eagle 20? IBA hormone all the way thru flower?
> Has GH changed the ingredients in their 3 part since then?
> Perhaps they were using a specific type of hydro nutrients?


my dad and his buddies were using peters and m.g. on their skunk in the 80s-90s. wasnt no hi speed stuff around town then.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 22, 2022)

Try alladin's skunk from khalifa genetics. Basically a stabilised skunk #1 from the 70s/80s.

25% Afghan, 25% Thai and 50% South American.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2022)

I just spent the last 5 months down in Arkansas.

I hadn't been around a dead skunk in almost 20 years and forgot what they smelled like.
I can honestly say that the Chemdawg genetics when grown in coco coir does smell very much like a dead skunk on the road.


----------



## Playk328 (Apr 22, 2022)

Ive ran 91 chem for a while, never smelt a dead skunk coming from that cut, its more meaty, funky, raw dank, but I don't get a dead roadkill skunk from the 91 chem, maybe the other chem crosses, I haven't ran a lot of those.


----------



## conor c (Apr 23, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> Try alladin's skunk from khalifa genetics. Basically a stabilised skunk #1 from the 70s/80s.
> 
> 25% Afghan, 25% Thai and 50% South American.


Thats sweet type skunk then cos thai aint skunky nor should it be in there


----------



## budtoker221 (Apr 23, 2022)

My theory is that dank skunk that everyone remembers from 90s/2000s is not Skunk#1, but Afghan/Skunk.
From what I can gather, by the early 90s the Dutch Skunk# 1 from 80s SeedBank days was probably not so hype anymore, and by the mid 90s the hype and strains introduced Lots of them were the Dutch Skunk #1 crossed with some type of Afghan, or some variation of Afghan Skunk, strains like Super Skunk and Northern Lights/skunk, or Afghani # 1/skunk etc. There are SO MANY variations of Afghan/Skunk that were and are still available from the 90s and early 2000s Almost everything in the lineup offered by Sensi, Greenhouse, Dutch Passion, etc So Many of those strains are just a variation of Afghan/skunk.
It seems these Afgan/skunks were UBIQUITOUS everywhere until sometime between 2005 and 2011 when all the growers slowly started dropping these old lines for the new Og Cookies hype and the rest is history lol


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 23, 2022)

budtoker221 said:


> My theory is that dank skunk that everyone remembers from 90s/2000s is not Skunk#1, but Afghan/Skunk.
> From what I can gather, by the early 90s the Dutch Skunk# 1 from 80s SeedBank days was probably not so hype anymore, and by the mid 90s the hype and strains introduced Lots of them were the Dutch Skunk #1 crossed with some type of Afghan, or some variation of Afghan Skunk, strains like Super Skunk and Northern Lights/skunk, or Afghani # 1/skunk etc. There are SO MANY variations of Afghan/Skunk that were and are still available from the 90s and early 2000s Almost everything in the lineup offered by Sensi, Greenhouse, Dutch Passion, etc So Many of those strains are just a variation of Afghan/skunk.
> It seems these Afgan/skunks were UBIQUITOUS everywhere until sometime between 2005 and 2011 when all the growers slowly started dropping these old lines for the new Og Cookies hype and the rest is history lol


I tend to disagree, I bought sensi skunk,in 2000 wasn’t what I hoped for, bought super skunk ,nope,shiva skunk, again no dice. I’ve been growing since the early 90’s, even then the only true skunk I ever had was bought,no seeds in it, I wish there were tho.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Apr 23, 2022)

I grew up in Chicago, I started growing because most weed was pressed, if I wanted unpressed brick weed the price was higher than I could afford making 6 bucks an hour. I’d save and save to get that good skunk or the Hawaiian in the can. That’s why I started growing,after that most people in town bought from me.


----------



## budtoker221 (Apr 23, 2022)

TheChemist77 said:


> I tend to disagree, I bought sensi skunk,in 2000 wasn’t what I hoped for, bought super skunk ,nope,shiva skunk, again no dice. I’ve been growing since the early 90’s, even then the only true skunk I ever had was bought,no seeds in it, I wish there were tho.


Yea I grew the Shiva Skunk recently and it was a bit bland and of not reminiscent of the skunky weed I remember from early 2000s of course there’s rumors of that and Sensis S.S. changing during the late 90s however I’m convinced that that mid 90s version of Sensis Super Skunk is still out there somewhere maybe in the beans of some Critical from Spain or Nirvanas S.S., if anyone knows of any copycats of Sensis Super Skunk from the 90s?


----------



## budtoker221 (Apr 23, 2022)

^^also just to add this is just conjecture and rumors I’ve read for all I know Sensis S.S is the same as it was in the early 90s, I haven’t grown it personally.


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 23, 2022)

budtoker221 said:


> f anyone knows of any copycats of Sensis Super Skunk from the 90s?


Giesel (Chem D x Mass Super Skunk) or S1 Giesel even better.


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 23, 2022)

That cross-breading in the 2000s really killed it. I had some crazy hot genetics that were super loud with almost zero fruit back in the day. Maybe a little pine in there or just a hint of lemongrass but primarily just acrid raw skunky nose-burn. That funk was more prevalent back then. I haven't really smelled it since but I know it does still exist. I smelled some stuff recently that was getting warmer but still not quite what it used to be.


----------



## Irrelevanttwat (Apr 23, 2022)

Yeah but there are a few foul phenotypes. Curdled milk, rotten fruit, rotten meat, blue vein cheese, armpit dank, vomit (sweet sickly vomit) and sweaty athlete's foot. All these profiles present in 80s-90s skunk. 

I think road kill skunk is the rotten meat phenotype. 

Lemon skunk is my all time favourite skunk, so for those saying there were no sweet skunks... I disagree. Ok it's not just sweet fruit notes, a lot of dirty armpit vibe undertone on lemon skunk but I love it. Yes it is a X of two skunk phenos but what was UK cheese but a random skunk pheno?


----------



## oldtymemusic (Apr 23, 2022)

this poor thread....... lol


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 23, 2022)

Irrelevanttwat said:


> Yeah but there are a few foul phenotypes. Curdled milk, rotten fruit, rotten meat, blue vein cheese, armpit dank, vomit (sweet sickly vomit) and sweaty athlete's foot. All these profiles present in 80s-90s skunk.
> 
> I think road kill skunk is the rotten meat phenotype.
> 
> Lemon skunk is my all time favourite skunk, so for those saying there were no sweet skunks... I disagree. Ok it's not just sweet fruit notes, a lot of dirty armpit vibe undertone on lemon skunk but I love it. Yes it is a X of two skunk phenos but what was UK cheese but a random skunk pheno?


Yes I fully understand that there are different smell tones that you can get from those sweeter skunk varieties. If you pheno hunt you will find a myriad of foul and odd tones like you mentioned. But what everyone is calling the true RKS had no sweet in it at all. The sulfur component is the main aspect. 3-methyl-2-butene-1-thiol aka Skunk. That is what everyone is hunting for if you can find a magic vintage pheno that is super dominant with this it will reek to high hell. No other foul smells mixed in no cheese or vomit or meat just pure thiol skunk. Thats the purple unicorn that people want. I have personally never smelled it the closet I got was Catpiss strains that had the skunk crossed into it. but the pure Thiol skunk was gone before I was of age.


----------



## conor c (Apr 24, 2022)

budtoker221 said:


> Yea I grew the Shiva Skunk recently and it was a bit bland and of not reminiscent of the skunky weed I remember from early 2000s of course there’s rumors of that and Sensis S.S. changing during the late 90s however I’m convinced that that mid 90s version of Sensis Super Skunk is still out there somewhere maybe in the beans of some Critical from Spain or Nirvanas S.S., if anyone knows of any copycats of Sensis Super Skunk from the 90s?


Kwik seeds have 90s ss coming out this year somepoint but idk when they already got some 90s selections available but thats the one im interested in the most i already got some of there 90s afghaan too


----------



## budtoker221 (Apr 24, 2022)

That 90s Afghaan looks interesting, esp the broad leaf dwarf pheno. grease rotten fruit and coffee terps too apparently.
I wonder if it’s essentially the same as “afghani #1”
From what I’ve read there was only a few desirable Dutch Afghanis at that time.

Here’s a quote from Nevil:
“There weren't many pure indica lines around in those days. Big Bud, Hash Plant and G13 were pure indicas in my estimation, but were cuttings. NL1 was the only good pure Afghani male line I had.( there was Sams Afghani#1, but that was toxic in a bad way)”


----------



## conor c (Apr 24, 2022)

budtoker221 said:


> That 90s Afghaan looks interesting, esp the broad leaf dwarf pheno. grease rotten fruit and coffee terps too apparently.
> I wonder if it’s essentially the same as “afghani #1”
> From what I’ve read there was only a few desirable Dutch Afghanis at that time.
> 
> ...


Nah its different angus thinks i asked him the same question it aint afghani #1


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 24, 2022)

Just looked through my old seed packs, damn I wish this list from Positronics was still possible to get, was the first Skunk I ever grew



Catpiss and oranges was the smell...


----------



## conor c (Apr 24, 2022)

Mellow old School said:


> Just looked through my old seed packs, damn I wish this list from Positronics was still possible to get, was the first Skunk I ever grew
> 
> View attachment 5123702
> 
> Catpiss and oranges was the smell...


Funny u say that @stardog has a catpiss smelling skunk special he was mentioning on here today and ferry from female seeds.nl worked with positronics as well as nirvana years ago so sounds up your street mate it comes from the skunk redhair/skunk#2 genepool mentioned in your catalog you got there


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 24, 2022)

oldschoolchronic.com just released a Red Hair Skunk supposed to be from real Kentucky genetics. For what its worth I just ordered a pack of the Burnt Rubber Skunk from Kentucky Organics supposed to similar to that old school Kentucky fire everyone talks about. We will see


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Apr 24, 2022)

The old one I had back in the day was out a freebee pack of sam the skunk man. It was straight burnt rubber and skunk. It was almost too loud and it was easy to smoke too much.


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 25, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> The old one I had back in the day was out a freebee pack of sam the skunk man. It was straight burnt rubber and skunk. It was almost too loud and it was easy to smoke too much.


This is exactly what Im looking for. Something that's "almost too loud" LOL


----------



## conor c (Apr 25, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> oldschoolchronic.com just released a Red Hair Skunk supposed to be from real Kentucky genetics. For what its worth I just ordered a pack of the Burnt Rubber Skunk from Kentucky Organics supposed to similar to that old school Kentucky fire everyone talks about. We will see


What is the genetics ive heard of redhair skunks from kentucky supposedly thats legit yet not related to the old dutch clones but not one cunt can tell me what it is dont suppose you know bro lol ?


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 25, 2022)

conor c said:


> What is the genetics ive heard of redhair skunks from kentucky supposedly thats legit yet not related to the old dutch clones but not one cunt can tell me what it is dont suppose you know bro lol ?


I wish I had more info for you. I looked on his website and all it says is Male Redhair Skunk crossed with a Female Redhair Skunk. It doesn't give me any information as to what the genetic lineage is behind the parents. The seeds came from some oldschool growers in KY and they date back to the 90s or later so who the hell knows what the exact genetic lineage actually is. Its so hard to keep track of that stuff especially over that much time.


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 25, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> oldschoolchronic.com just released a Red Hair Skunk supposed to be from real Kentucky genetics. For what its worth I just ordered a pack of the Burnt Rubber Skunk from Kentucky Organics supposed to similar to that old school Kentucky fire everyone talks about. We will see


get them from the source if there still available. Oldschoolchronic is over priced junk and reall good friend with blueskies. So put your money somewhere else imo or the source.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm going to f2 some Strayfox sterling highs and start hunting for something here soon.


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 25, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> get them from the source if there still available. Oldschoolchronic is over priced junk and reall good friend with blueskies. So put your money somewhere else imo or the source.
> View attachment 5124285


Yeah I herd there is beef with him and Kentucky Organics I saw a bunch of battling on IG. Bummer


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 26, 2022)

> Funny u say that @stardog has a catpiss smelling skunk special he was mentioning on here today


Cheers for that one mate, only problem with it as I see it, is that it contains 25% Auto, I dont like autos due to the fact that you are not in control on when they go to flower...


----------



## conor c (Apr 26, 2022)

Mellow old School said:


> Cheers for that one mate, only problem with it as I see it, is that it contains 25% Auto, I dont like autos due to the fact that you are not in control on when they go to flower...


Its a photo period dom strain its to bring down the 11 to 12+ week flowering time to 10 or 11 weeks cos old skunk#1 one as u know was more sativa than newer versions so it took longer to bloom also ferry does it with alot of his strains it stems from back in the day when they worked on things like early misty and semi autos and discovered it speeds up bloom but isnt an auto strain remember hollands weather sucks so makes sense


----------



## conor c (Apr 26, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> I wish I had more info for you. I looked on his website and all it says is Male Redhair Skunk crossed with a Female Redhair Skunk. It doesn't give me any information as to what the genetic lineage is behind the parents. The seeds came from some oldschool growers in KY and they date back to the 90s or later so who the hell knows what the exact genetic lineage actually is. Its so hard to keep track of that stuff especially over that much time.


Fair point man cheers anyway


----------



## conor c (Apr 26, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> get them from the source if there still available. Oldschoolchronic is over priced junk and reall good friend with blueskies. So put your money somewhere else imo or the source.
> View attachment 5124285


If he has anything to do with that cunt (bsv) stay away is my advice lol rip old timer1 it was his gear he lied about and misrepresented he already has past history for scamming icmag members under a different handle than bsv so yeah...


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 26, 2022)

conor c said:


> If he has anything to do with that cunt (bsv) stay away is my advice lol rip old timer1 it was his gear he lied about and misrepresented he already has past history for scamming icmag members under a different handle than bsv so yeah...


Well Im not really sure I see all those guys on IG and from what I can see both Blue sky and Kentucky Organics are both mad at him LOL. Apparently everyone has beef with everyone in the skunk battle-zone.


----------



## ChocoKush (Apr 26, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> Well Im not really sure I see all those guys on IG and from what I can see both Blue sky and Kentucky Organics are both mad at him LOL. Apparently everyone has beef with everyone in the skunk battle-zone.


Blueskies and oldschoolchonic have a podcast together lol


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 26, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> Blueskies and oldschoolchonic have a podcast together lol


Im aware of the podcast but are you sure they are still doing it together? I could be mistaken but Im pretty sure JR is running the podcast by himself now. I think I heard that they had some sort of fall out. I honestly don't care either way Im simply going off of what I thought I remember reading in the comments section.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (May 1, 2022)

conor c said:


> Thats sweet type skunk then cos thai aint skunky nor should it be in there


Interesting to know as they claim it's a pure IBL from sacred seed co and the super sativa club shared directly. 

Someones bullshiting somewhere along the line.


----------



## conor c (May 1, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> Interesting to know as they claim it's a pure IBL from sacred seed co and the super sativa club shared directly.
> 
> Someones bullshiting somewhere along the line.


Well thai wasnt in the original skunk 1 so someone is lying be it sam or Khalifa


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2022)

I've got a "Cinderella C99 " and 2 pre 98 BK's coming up. Both close to that swamp skunk of the late 80's early 90's. A few skunks still growing out there.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (May 1, 2022)

conor c said:


> Well thai wasnt in the original skunk 1 so someone is lying be it sam or Khalifa


i've hit them up via email and waiting to see what the response is out of interest as I just ordered a bunch of seeds last week. Got some Meroccan Beldia, Alladins skunk and Rasol Village coming. If there is consistency issues here there might be more.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 1, 2022)

Holy Shit. Just realized I might actually have it. I've got a clone only Hell's OG in a mini tent. Had no idea it might be the Roadkill Skunk. It does have a Skunk structure though. Guess I better try to clone it.









The Origins of Skunk - Roadkill, Uncle Fester, and Sam in the 60s


But if the origins of Roadkill Skunk are with Uncle Fester, then it is very likely the old school genetics went East with him.




cannabislifenetwork.com


----------



## conor c (May 2, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> i've hit them up via email and waiting to see what the response is out of interest as I just ordered a bunch of seeds last week. Got some Meroccan Beldia, Alladins skunk and Rasol Village coming. If there is consistency issues here there might be more.


Well the addition of thai minus columbian gold gives you cali orange (thai x Acapulco x mazari) cos skunk#1 meant to be columbian gold x acapulco gold x mazari then inbred so wheres the thai from i wonder


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (May 2, 2022)

conor c said:


> Well the addition of thai minus columbian gold gives you cali orange (thai x Acapulco x mazari) cos skunk#1 meant to be columbian gold x acapulco gold x mazari then inbred so wheres the thai from i wonder


ak47 is also columbian, mexican an thai sativa cross afghan, so im probably going to end up with something similar to what i already have lol. hopefully i can get an answer via email


----------



## conor c (May 2, 2022)

Tbh i think we need old school Acapulco x mazar or cross to a ghani id like to try crossing it to balkhi/chimtal rather than mazar its close region wise and ive heard plenty of reports of funky smelling plants coming from those seeds the hardest part is where do you get late 60s early 70s Acapulco gold still pure today im sure plenty claim they got it but for real?

On another similiar note anyone here ever tried crossing mazar x acapulco gold before?


----------



## Playk328 (May 2, 2022)

I popped 3 seeds of Roadkill OG from Lucky13, I ended up with 2 females and out of these 2 females both of them are different pheno's, one has more of a fruity tone so far while the other one has this funky vibe to her.. They are still vegging so I have a ways to go to see if they have that "skunk spray" vibe to them.


----------



## blueberryrose (May 2, 2022)

I recently bought this to clean my aquarium, I think they are made by Topfin.

The rubber hose in the pic smells like that skunk, the fabled RKS!

On a serious note, does anyone know why some plastics/rubber have this distinct smell. Damn I'd love to find a strain that smells like this thing.


----------



## ChocoKush (May 2, 2022)

conor c said:


> Tbh i think we need old school Acapulco x mazar or cross to a ghani id like to try crossing it to balkhi/chimtal rather than mazar its close region wise and ive heard plenty of reports of funky smelling plants coming from those seeds the hardest part is where do you get late 60s early 70s Acapulco gold still pure today im sure plenty claim they got it but for real?
> 
> On another similiar note anyone here ever tried crossing mazar x acapulco gold before?


At this point im unsure what people are looking for.

firstly being if anyone is trying to compare rks to cannabis then at which point in the smells life time do you want. as when a skunk is dead over the course of its smells life time it is different as days go by.

all kinds of strain phenos available today can produce somewhat rks phenos.

anyways, i want old skunk weed.. well theodore what does this even mean really? well it mean rks... well what does that mean? as that falls back to the point being at which the smell is different in the life time of the dead skunk.

on the other hand if you want old skunk #1 that was made by sam the skunkman then that is still available in alot of places. also if you want the old super skunk then lines like chem, sour, nordle, giesel, etc is the place to get that. mostly in hybrids and S1. old skunk #1 and old super skunk was never fully rks, they both has sweet fruity phenos in them aswell.

but back to the question of this thread "Old School Skunk, who's found it???" the answer being is good luck. lol

but seeing this has been a question on cannabis forums for over 10 years i would assume its never going to happen to be that perfect pheno people want. as they says "ones mans trash is another man treasure". that meaning my weed smells like rks and to you it don't.

let the hunt continue.


----------



## oldtymemusic (May 2, 2022)

for the love of god... texas road kill! its skunky, i was there , i had real skunk. it isnt exact but who has anything closer? order a couple packs and try them. enjoy some old school skunk or keep coming up with theories, re inventing the wheel.


----------



## 80skunk (May 3, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> I popped 3 seeds of Roadkill OG from Lucky13, I ended up with 2 females and out of these 2 females both of them are different pheno's, one has more of a fruity tone so far while the other one has this funky vibe to her.. They are still vegging so I have a ways to go to see if they have that "skunk spray" vibe to them.


Looks good I will check it out thx


----------



## Playk328 (May 3, 2022)

The Cannabis Community has failed by letting such an old school classic get diluted to almost none existent. I blame the OG's and the Cookies.


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2022)

The right combination of genetics will someday yield that old peculiar taste and drenching aroma again. The high, the potency and yield will be secondary and may not follow RKS. Smoked a lot of iSkunk smellin weed before the 90s. The aroma would just about get ya high. And more than a few strains had a Skunk stink edge to their profile.


----------



## phunky76 (May 3, 2022)

about 1997 grew some bag seed, veg 1.5 ft tall whole house smelled like a dead skunk.


----------



## conor c (May 3, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> The Cannabis Community has failed by letting such an old school classic get diluted to almost none existent. I blame the OG's and the Cookies.


True but it is a hard task to keep things that stink that much for so long in a illegal environment most of the time like even now where i stay its still illegal but we quite like loud strains regardless actually northern lights id say in my experience at least was the first in a long line of replacements for real skunk to less stinky strains especially with cashcroppers sure it was good too but its not the same thing we all know what we looking for still to this day


----------



## conor c (May 3, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> This is the lamest thread that keeps on living. I'm probably gonna blast my crap on it and leave RIU forever.
> Crack more beans, use real lights, and when you find your skunk... Do Not bitch about its lack of THC.
> Skunk is still here and its still weak ass high compared to OGs. Thats why loud og took over. Skunk was boring and couldn't cut thru higher tolerance.
> Best skunk seeds in my freezer are (exodus X 'ghani) fems made with a reversed skunky ghani female. Over half turn out old school " light lime green skunk "
> ...


I dont use clones seeds everytime for me idk about the rest of you but i dont like risking the shit that comes with clones like pests/pathogens plus i like seeing what a strains got to show you and sure skunks around but rks isnt so common if you got it spread it man aint as if you would be poor for doing it neither lol

On a side note what ghani is it you used or is in that cross if you know?


----------



## 80skunk (May 3, 2022)

hillbill said:


> The right combination of genetics will someday yield that old peculiar taste and drenching aroma again. The high, the potency and yield will be secondary and may not follow RKS. Smoked a lot of iSkunk smellin weed before the 90s. The aroma would just about get ya high. And more than a few strains had a Skunk stink edge to their profile.


Yup I've been so sad . Not really but WoW. You know what I'm saying .


----------



## 80skunk (May 3, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> about 1997 grew some bag seed, veg 1.5 ft tall whole house smelled like a dead skunk.


When I was a kid thats all you needed was some bag weed seeds pretty much and youhad the shit !  No all the hunt and nothing , some a little close but dang it man , lol After not smoking from 92' - 2016 when I got back I was blown away . I went to the local pot club 4 blocks away lol, talk to a youngster ended up buying 10 different clones .I would ask whats the skunkiest clone here , he poiunts I buy . Next I point at the next well whats the difference between that one and this I bought ? Oh he says thats a little less skunky loliololll He didn't even know what skunky was !


----------



## Callisto405 (May 5, 2022)

guy on Reddit claims to have Early Skunk he got from a freezer inheritance 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/microgrowery/comments/uj0vg6


----------



## Movement13 (May 5, 2022)

1990 master kush from trsc smells like a skunk its awesome


----------



## oldtymemusic (May 5, 2022)

Callisto405 said:


> guy on Reddit claims to have Early Skunk he got from a freezer inheritance
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/microgrowery/comments/uj0vg6


early skunk wasnt very good back then even. i still have seeds of it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 5, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> early skunk wasnt very good back then even. i still have seeds of it.


Don't know what skunk you were smoking, but the shit I'd get was freaking awesome. It was all over the Seattle area.


----------



## oldtymemusic (May 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Don't know what skunk you were smoking, but the shit I'd get was freaking awesome. It was all over the Seattle area.


oh, ive always had good skunk... "early skunk" just wasnt one of them


----------



## oldtymemusic (May 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Don't know what skunk you were smoking, but the shit I'd get was freaking awesome. It was all over the Seattle area.


the real skunk i had in 1989 was mean. (from washington) it would make you laugh like crazy and make your eyes twitch. bitches would smoke and get naked, party time!! lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 5, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> the real skunk i had in 1989 was mean. (from washington) it would make you laugh like crazy and make your eyes twitch. bitches would smoke and get naked, party time!! lol


Ya, late 80's, early 90's it was all over. That was the first weed I ever smoked. It was love at first Toke.


----------



## Callisto405 (May 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Don't know what skunk you were smoking, but the shit I'd get was freaking awesome. It was all over the Seattle area.


Yea the shit from the early 90’s was as skunky as it gets. I guess every generation will claim have the best weed and if that’s the case the 90’s definitely had the best skunk


oldtymemusic said:


> the real skunk i had in 1989 was mean. (from washington) it would make you laugh like crazy and make your eyes twitch. bitches would smoke and get naked, party time!! lol


we use to get this shit we called racoon weed cuz it would give anybody that smoked it dark bags under their eyes and the shit straight smelled like dead roadkill skunk. That was some good ass weed


----------



## Krit (May 6, 2022)

Bought some Grandpappy Skunk seeds 12 pack of regular seed for $55, will save them for next year.
I believe it's from the same guy who was mentioned in an earlier post, who found some old seeds from his grandfather freezer. Can't hurt to try them out, might find a more sativa landrace pheno or a male to make some seeds. Should be fun.


----------



## tardis (May 6, 2022)

I know a guy selling clones of both Skunk #1 and RKS. He doesn't make sales on IG but you can msg him there and ask if you have any questions. He is going under THe_Stink_Bank on IG. His prices are cheap given todays market. $150 a clone or less (and that included shipping). I got no financial connection to him just pointing out that it is out there and available.


----------



## phunky76 (May 6, 2022)

Krit said:


> Bought some Grandpappy Skunk seeds 12 pack of regular seed for $55, will save them for next year.
> I believe it's from the same guy who was mentioned in an earlier post, who found some old seeds from his grandfather freezer. Can't hurt to try them out, might find a more sativa landrace pheno or a male to make some seeds. Should be fun.View attachment 5129634


roadtrip....


----------



## 80skunk (May 6, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> early skunk wasnt very good back then even. i still have seeds of it.


Thats right  It was when it got all HUmboldty I call it  . ooo I miss it so .


----------



## 80skunk (May 6, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> the real skunk i had in 1989 was mean. (from washington) it would make you laugh like crazy and make your eyes twitch. bitches would smoke and get naked, party time!! lol


OOO i miss it


----------



## Krit (May 6, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> roadtrip....


Local store


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 6, 2022)

80skunk said:


> OOO i miss it


The real Green Crack had a super skunky smell. That's the closest I've ever smelled since the good old days. We all smelled likes skunks. The smell absorbed into everything.

It was Skunk #1 x unknown indica.


----------



## 80skunk (May 6, 2022)

Almost done Dominion porn  , #11 pix is Dominion G in corner and with a Hoodoo bud leaning on it lol. So much to do so lil time eh .. Anyway others are the #12 -- #13 Local Skunk  .


----------



## 80skunk (May 6, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> The real Green Crack had a super skunky smell. That's the closest I've ever smelled since the good old days. We all smelled likes skunks. The smell absorbed into everything.
> 
> It was Skunk #1 x unknown indica.


I've got sum indoor green crack been smoking always been a fan .


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 6, 2022)

80skunk said:


> I've got sum indoor green crack been smoking always been a fan .


You know who created the name right?


----------



## 80skunk (May 7, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You know who created the name right?


Snoop double D lol ? Thats how Trey / Phish says it haha ..


----------



## Ilikesnacks (May 7, 2022)

Krit said:


> Bought some Grandpappy Skunk seeds 12 pack of regular seed for $55, will save them for next year.
> I believe it's from the same guy who was mentioned in an earlier post, who found some old seeds from his grandfather freezer. Can't hurt to try them out, might find a more sativa landrace pheno or a male to make some seeds. Should be fun.View attachment 5129634


HEIRLOOM CANNABIS SEEDS FOR THE HOME GARDENER

THE STORY OF GRANDPAPPY SKUNK SEEDS



Where and when Grandpappy Skunk seeds came from… 

In 1978, in South Santa Cruz county, Wayne purchased 100 cannabis seeds from legendary seed breeder Sam The Skunkman. These are a F1 or F2 strain that preceded Sam’s Skunk No. 1 that he created in the 80s. Life happened, Wayne could not grow them out and he froze them. Decades later he popped his frozen seeds and discovered that these pre-Skunk strains have an amazing Sativa expression.

It is creative, happy weed. 

You can read the story of Skunk history and Wayne’s seeds in the magazine Cannabis Chronicle, December 2021 – the article is called Skunk City by Richard Stockton.

https://issuu.com/metrosiliconvalley/docs/cannabis_chronicle_december_2021 

Wayne’s dream is to distribute these heirloom seeds to backyard growers so they can experience the high he gets from Grandpappy Skunk, and to keep these genetics in the public domain. These seeds are the original landrace strains imported almost 50 years ago; open pollinated, organically outdoor grown. 

Grandpappy Skunk is being legally offered in dispensaries by Jeff Nordahl of Jade Nectar. Jeff is making the seeds part of his Cannaboid Public Domain Project. Jeff’s Project is dedicated to saving and preserving heirloom cannabis seed stock for public use. 

Long time Santa Cruz County growers including Sam The Skunkman think these seeds are of Columbian, Afghani and Acapulco Gold strains from the 70s. All we know for certain is Sam The Skunkman created them in the 70s and Wayne bought them in 1978 and it is creative, happy weed


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (May 7, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> HEIRLOOM CANNABIS SEEDS FOR THE HOME GARDENER
> 
> THE STORY OF GRANDPAPPY SKUNK SEEDS
> 
> ...


You sure as fuck didn't grow up on the west coast in the 70s if any of that is meaningful to you.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 7, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> You sure as fuck didn't grow up on the west coast in the 70s if any of that is meaningful to you.


This is similar to the story provided here by @thisbuds4u101 -- just FYI

Almost the same exact story. Beans from Sacred Seeds in the late 70's, prior to the raid


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 7, 2022)

named for the smell, how do people get away with calling this sweat smell skunk?


----------



## hillbill (May 7, 2022)

Genetics of Skunk #1 and crosses.


----------



## Krit (May 7, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> HEIRLOOM CANNABIS SEEDS FOR THE HOME GARDENER
> 
> THE STORY OF GRANDPAPPY SKUNK SEEDS
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this.
Sounds like what I was hoping for.


----------



## Krit (May 7, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> You sure as fuck didn't grow up on the west coast in the 70s if any of that is meaningful to you.


Grew up in the bay from the late 80s early 90s.
Didn't really know the whole background of the seeds, but the raid is marijuana lore. Just hoping I get some nice sativa hybrids from the pack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2022)

If you're growing seeds or clones you think are skunk but you can't really tell cuz they're only in veg. You don't have real skunk, lol.

Trust me, if you got some real skunk or anything close you'll know by the time them bitches are a foot tall.

I've only done some early 2001-2 skunk #1 and by the time the seedlings were 6 inches tall the whole house stunk. Flowering them out indoors was dumb, especially since we weren't running carbon filters.


----------



## 80skunk (May 7, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> HEIRLOOM CANNABIS SEEDS FOR THE HOME GARDENER
> 
> THE STORY OF GRANDPAPPY SKUNK SEEDS
> 
> ...





TheChemist77 said:


> named for the smell, how do people get away with calling this sweat smell skunk?


 Hey U guys watch that movie The Gentlemen w/ matt makanhey (new movie) double bubble lolol I bought $100 skunk seeds from the UK.., RKS bullshit lololllll They grew huge though . Sitting up in my cabinet wrapped up in bag in cool place. Been giving it away now i'm hearing its good stuff I have to go try it lol.. . Its not the least bit skunky .


----------



## 80skunk (May 7, 2022)

Hey U guys watch that movie The Gentlemen w/ matt makanhey (new movie) double bubble lolol I bought $100 skunk seeds from the UK.., RKS bullshit lololllll They grew huge though . Sitting up in my cabinet wrapped up in bag in cool place. Been giving it away now i'm hearing its good stuff I have to go try it lol.. . Its not the least bit skunky .


----------



## 80skunk (May 7, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> You sure as fuck didn't grow up on the west coast in the 70s if any of that is meaningful to you.


LOl yup Skunk came from where i grew up ! Santa Cruz to Central Valley to Humboldt .


----------



## 80skunk (May 7, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> HEIRLOOM CANNABIS SEEDS FOR THE HOME GARDENER
> 
> THE STORY OF GRANDPAPPY SKUNK SEEDS
> 
> ...


I was born in Stockton Ca. sounds like that last name might be in it somehow , lololll


----------



## 80skunk (May 7, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> You're doing great. We will get your beans tested and documented properly.


Oh yeah  .Thanks again for the hook up ... 101  !!!!!!!


----------



## 80skunk (May 7, 2022)

Krit said:


> Local store


2 blocks and then 4 blocks and then 2 more blocks lolol 3 clubs on a mile stretch of highway going right by my street/house lol 5 minutes from the lake . No water this year mind you . lol Wow . Oh yea and you walk in like I do and say whats the skunkiest weedz U have ? They all become silent  and i grab my clones and out the door i go ,,loll They have some great strains though . I bought the lime greenest Blueberry Muffin clone/pheno last year ,, dang it ,, its like AAA+ club weed .. I'm still not happy ,, no I am lololll 1st ... pix Blueberry Muffin ,,, 2nd Green Crack . from I'll p[lug Queen of Dragons Shasta Lake Ca. good guys check em  Nice phenos if U can gran them .. I've had Dosi do , Sunset Sherbert ,,others nice job  on picking the phenos . !


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (May 7, 2022)

Your exactly right Santa Cruz that’s where skunk was born my friend! I lived there until I was 17 years old


----------



## 80skunk (May 7, 2022)

Krit said:


> Don't know if this is directed towards me or not.
> But yes I know of the raid of Sacred seeds and the stash taken to Amsterdam. Sorry if my use of the word lore seemed like I didn't believe it is true.
> Was only wanting to share some interesting seeds I bought.


Its all good  ,,,


thisbuds4u101 said:


> Your exactly right Santa Cruz that’s where skunk was born my friend! I lived there until I was 17 years old


Haha thats awesome . my kids Moms from Saratoga 10-20 minutes from SC. I lovethat huge music shop on the main road going in ,, and the G & L shop downtown that little wooden whole in wall . Cool stuff 101.... Me and my 4 yr old would hang all day in 2009 on the beach and around Scruz while Moms was in College  . cool stuff man . Now all I need is a Alexander Dumble guitar amp ..hhaha lol


----------



## 80skunk (May 7, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Your exactly right Santa Cruz that’s where skunk was born my friend! I lived there until I was 17 years old


Mountain View  bet you've seen a few concerts in Ur dayz  loololl


----------



## 80skunk (May 7, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> This is no story or weed lore it’s a fact! I’ve sent out a few seeds to 3 rollitup members in a few weeks or so all of you will no it’s the real deal. The selected members have agreed to provide straight up factual feedback on the beans they’ve received from me. Some people are just haters!


Dang 101 knows


----------



## 80skunk (May 7, 2022)

Krit said:


> Don't know if this is directed towards me or not.
> But yes I know of the raid of Sacred seeds and the stash taken to Amsterdam. Sorry if my use of the word lore seemed like I didn't believe it is true.
> Was only wanting to share some interesting seeds I bought.


Please keep us posted and let us know how it all is  I want sum GrandPappy skunk  seeds..pix please ..


----------



## 80skunk (May 7, 2022)

Hey another plug lol . I used Soil King Soil from Humboldt (pretty nice) on those Dominionz skunkz ., hoodoo dom . G , Local Skunk uhgg ..lol..lolllllllllllllllll The kid that makes Soil King soil seems cool on utube my Buddy Zon knew all those guys .Like Burner all those Utube dudes , U ever seen the Brothers that huge 600+ Lbs in the 30-34 plants . HUmboldt stopped that real quick awhile back , Ok I digress bbwwhahhaa That Blueberry Muffin is the Poop tho I've gat to tell ya if you get that pheno . Still can't believe I set it rejuving outside took off came back it way fried , the gold was mild prob .I was thinking sunlight shady , but the cold thing too. So I'll have to pop a 100$ seed pack one day that was going to be my 1sr keeper in mother tent , yikes.


----------



## 80skunk (May 7, 2022)

My outdoor crop right now 5/7/2022 lol. Can't wait to pull it and smoke it  Green Crack and Dominion G . Windy as shit , see the Green Crack whip in the wind lol..


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 7, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Your exactly right Santa Cruz that’s where skunk was born my friend! I lived there until I was 17 years old





80skunk said:


> Mountain View  bet you've seen a few concerts in Ur dayz  loololl


I'm still here in Santa Cruz. Concerts? Yep, I've worked over 5000 of them.


----------



## Krit (May 7, 2022)

80skunk said:


> Please keep us posted and let us know how it all is  I want sum GrandPappy skunk  seeds..pix please ..


Will do. 
Not planning on popping them till next year. Might just go and buy me a couple more packs while they're still available. 
Definitely will post my findings when I do run them.


----------



## 80skunk (May 8, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I emailed jade nectar and they told me it was locals only, if anyone had an extra pack I’d be pretty interested in working something out.
> 
> With that said, I look forward to seeing what you find! The story seems to give credibility to Mel Franks old pics of skunk that show it as a sativa looking plant before Sam went to Europe.





PJ Diaz said:


> I'm still here in Santa Cruz. Concerts? Yep, I've worked over 5000 of them.


How old R ya ?A lot od shows wow .. Bet that was cool


----------



## 80skunk (May 8, 2022)

80skunk said:


> Almost done Dominion porn  , #11 pix is Dominion G in corner and with a Hoodoo bud leaning on it lol. So much to do so lil time eh .. Anyway others are the #12 -- #13 Local Skunk  .


Maybe the purple is my ph was low , Man I've been bust I think my 2nd buds in a tent , I know its messy those budx are dense as shit heavy . leaning lol. I'm 4-5 days out right now . I will rejuvinate the best buds and plant outdoors  . I popped those PnW x Puke hash plant , so we'll see whats up  .


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 8, 2022)

80skunk said:


> How old R ya ?A lot od shows wow .. Bet that was cool


Under 50, and still working shows. Got around 30 this month.


----------



## 80skunk (May 8, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Under 50, and still working shows. Got around 30 this month.


Hey Broooo .. lololl So hey Man can u hook a Brother up on sum tickets ? I need take my Woman to a few soon . We were going to go Oakland for trhe Journey/ Billy idol show ..My kids wanted to see Snoop Dog but its sold out lol... My Buddy Vince / a Chinese dude used to work the gates for Bill Gramm in 90s we used to hiot them . Pink Floyd , Stones , a lot Dead shows . I seen Ac/Dc Oakland 2000 kind my last show , I did see Grand Funk Railroad few yrs back cool stuff  .


----------



## 80skunk (May 8, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Under 50, and still working shows. Got around 30 this month.


55 here .....What I meant to say was i has sum cash any cuti on tickets ?


----------



## OrganicInMo (May 9, 2022)

I thought this was worth the small financial risk to see if it's legit, and if so, possibly find a winner. 

Road Kill Skunk F3

I'll be doing a Skunk run soon with the RKS F3, Dominion Skunk, Uncle Festers Skunk #18, Hillbilly Skunk and Skunk n Honey. And no carbon filters.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 9, 2022)

How 'Skunk City' Seeds Got to Santa Cruz Naturals | Good Times


Grandpappy Skunk seeds are now available at Santa Cruz Naturals in Aptos and Pajaro




www.goodtimes.sc


----------



## phunky76 (May 9, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> How 'Skunk City' Seeds Got to Santa Cruz Naturals | Good Times
> 
> 
> Grandpappy Skunk seeds are now available at Santa Cruz Naturals in Aptos and Pajaro
> ...


these are dispensary only, and i might have a few extra packs along with the thcv.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 10, 2022)

*



Road Kill Skunk F3

Click to expand...

*

Interesting


----------



## Ilikesnacks (May 10, 2022)

No one has said they found anything resembling rks from all the seeds that were released by AG using heimes stock.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 10, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> No one has said they found anything resembling rks from all the seeds that were released by AG using heimes stock.


Not true. Todd himself said he could smell the skunk, but it was not as loud as he remembers.

This is the exact issue everyone has with pretty much all plants I've come across, including the Shoreline OG.

The terps are there, they just aren't loud. The high may or may not be lacking, likely not great.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (May 10, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Not true. Todd himself said he could smell the skunk, but it was not as loud as he remembers.
> 
> This is the exact issue everyone has with pretty much all plants I've come across, including the Shoreline OG.
> 
> The terps are there, they just aren't loud. The high may or may not be lacking, likely not great.


Can you link to those AG comments? I clearly remember reading that his opinion was that the terps were not what he remembered being RKS and that these plants had more of a sour funk to them - never any mention of the skunk we seek.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 10, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Can you link to those AG comments? I clearly remember reading that his opinion was that the terps were not what he remembered being RKS and that these plants had more of a sour funk to them - never any mention of the skunk we seek.


I think we're both right...

took me awhile to find it in web archive.









RKS Roadkill Skunk F2


Roadkill Skunk/RKS F2 Afghan Regular Seeds $10.00 per seed sold in packs of 10 This came to me as Roadkill Skunk/RKS from Heime in Alaska and I was told that it is an old cross from the early 80's. Heime gave me the go ahead to make some of the seeds available because of the demand within the...




web.archive.org


----------



## oldtymemusic (May 10, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Not true. Todd himself said he could smell the skunk, but it was not as loud as he remembers.
> 
> This is the exact issue everyone has with pretty much all plants I've come across, including the Shoreline OG.
> 
> The terps are there, they just aren't loud. The high may or may not be lacking, likely not great.


the shoreline ogs that i had were ok but not skunky at all.. more just plain kush flavor look and smell.


----------



## oldtymemusic (May 10, 2022)

im almost done another run of texas road kill. its so skunky,, im sitting back laughing at you guys lol


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 10, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> the shoreline ogs that i had were ok but not skunky at all.. more just plain kush flavor look and smell.


I am running Wes's original selection cut, and not from seed.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (May 10, 2022)

hillbill said:


> The right combination of genetics will someday yield that old peculiar taste and drenching aroma again. The high, the potency and yield will be secondary and may not follow RKS. Smoked a lot of iSkunk smellin weed before the 90s. The aroma would just about get ya high. And more than a few strains had a Skunk stink edge to their profile.


that i remenber well!


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 10, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> im almost done another run of texas road kill. its so skunky,, im sitting back laughing at you guys lol


Instead of laughing at, why not work with so we can put this discussion to bed? Let's get it documented with plenty of pictures and multiple verified reports from different people.

Plenty have claimed they have it, not too many have put up anything except to try and scam people out of too much money.

It may just be the hippie in me, but I don't like to see the drama caused by all the tight cards to the chest.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (May 10, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Instead of laughing at, why not work with so we can put this discussion to bed? Let's get it documented with plenty of pictures and multiple verified reports from different people.
> 
> Plenty have claimed they have it, not too many have put up anything except to try and scam people out of too much money.
> 
> It may just be the hippie in me, but I don't like to see the drama caused by all the tight cards to the chest.


someone will come up with the real Mccoy one of these days,most likely laying around in someones fridg/vault, and forgotten about till someones children finds em.after the reading of the will.just hoping it's someone with a intrest in the plant.


----------



## conor c (May 10, 2022)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> someone will come up with the real Mccoy one of these days,most likely laying around in someones fridg/vault, and forgotten about till someones children finds em.after the reading of the will.just hoping it's someone with a intrest in the plant.


I hope your right


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 10, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> these are dispensary only, and i might have a few extra packs along with the thcv.


Yeah, the dispensary is near me. I was thinking about picking up a pack, but I have too many other genetics right now.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 10, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> The point is that Texas Roadkill already is a worked line, and available in seed form for a really reasonable price, yet no one has bought/grown a pack - even though a forum member has been doing everything they can make people aware that Shoreline Genetics actually has what everyone is looking for.
> 
> So it makes sense that he’s laughing at y’all, cause you’re chasing your tails following up on leads that have already been debunked while ignoring the actual first hand experience of someone who posts here.


Ummm no, but if you say so


----------



## Ilikesnacks (May 10, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> Ummm no, but if you say so


Why even bother responding when you’ve got nothing to say?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 10, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> The point is that Texas Roadkill already is a worked line, and available in seed form for a really reasonable price, yet no one has bought/grown a pack - even though a forum member has been doing everything they can make people aware that Shoreline Genetics actually has what everyone is looking for.
> 
> So it makes sense that he’s laughing at y’all, cause you’re chasing your tails following up on leads that have already been debunked while ignoring the actual first hand experience of someone who posts here.


I don't want to put words in @oldtymemusic 's keyboard but the skunk he's talking about is an 89 vintage skunk #1. He also has Texas Roadkill.

Lots of interesting old Skunk #1 lines popping up. It's the later lines that don't have any of the skunk left in them, but we're now hearing from multiple sources who have old early 80's or even pre-1980 Skunk #1 (and precursor lines) which are much louder.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (May 10, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I don't want to put words in @oldtymemusic 's keyboard but the skunk he's talking about is an 89 vintage skunk #1. He also has Texas Roadkill.





oldtymemusic said:


> for the love of god... texas road kill! its skunky, i was there , i had real skunk. it isnt exact but who has anything closer? order a couple packs and try them. enjoy some old school skunk or keep coming up with theories, re inventing the wheel.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 10, 2022)

Ah I misunderstood. He had an 89 skunk that he's comparing the TRK to. Good grief, too many conversations going on now. LOL


----------



## oldtymemusic (May 10, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Ah I misunderstood. He had an 89 skunk that he's comparing the TRK to. Good grief, too many conversations going on now. LOL


right, lol. the stuff from 89 is just a memory.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (May 10, 2022)

$60 a pack, I bought one and he sent 3 - plus 2 packs of the shoreline bx. Patiently waiting to pop them.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 10, 2022)

I've got two phenos of the Shoreline BX2 going now, I'll post pics as soon as they get into flower.

Wes is the best.


----------



## 80skunk (May 10, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Can you link to those AG comments? I clearly remember reading that his opinion was that the terps were not what he remembered being RKS and that these plants had more of a sour funk to them - never any mention of the skunk we seek.


That sounds like the Domionion Local Skunk I'm about to take down, after I take my kids to In/out Burger Lolol..


----------



## 80skunk (May 10, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Instead of laughing at, why not work with so we can put this discussion to bed? Let's get it documented with plenty of pictures and multiple verified reports from different people.
> 
> Plenty have claimed they have it, not too many have put up anything except to try and scam people out of too much money.
> 
> It may just be the hippie in me, but I don't like to see the drama caused by all the tight cards to the chest.


Thats right Brother !


----------



## 80skunk (May 10, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> This guy has offered on multiple occasions to provide cuts to members of this forum.


I'll take one ..


----------



## 80skunk (May 10, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I am running Wes's original selection cut, and not from seed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131253View attachment 5131254View attachment 5131257
> ...


Those look great .


----------



## Ilikesnacks (May 11, 2022)

Texas Roadkill is a cross of Lime Green Skunk x Chem91 so that’d be a good guide.


----------



## phunky76 (May 11, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> Anyone know how to source Afghan Indica and Columbian Gold Sativa. I already got the Mexican Sativa. I like like a 30 min drive to Mehico


ok how about everyone buys a pack of grandpappy skunk and makes their own crosses? this stuff looks legit from pov. packs arent expensive just gotta find someone willing to help ship...


----------



## ChocoKush (May 12, 2022)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> someone will come up with the real Mccoy one of these days,most likely laying around in someones fridg/vault, and forgotten about till someones children finds em.after the reading of the will.just hoping it's someone with a intrest in the plant.


these popup on reddit from time to time in r/microgrowery


----------



## phunky76 (May 12, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> https://www.worldofseeds.com/eng/colombian-gold.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck it it was that easy someone would have done it. we will see how my grow goes high hopes


----------



## conor c (May 12, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> https://www.worldofseeds.com/eng/colombian-gold.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acapulco gold is what you seek and good luck finding it pure the same as when it was used to make skunk 60s to 70s say and im sure many may claim to have it but do they? i hope someone does but im a realist i doubt it sadly alot of mexi stuff been hit with hybrids for so long just like jamaica was or take Africa or India in the last 20 years and even now they all getting wrecked by idiots bringing in foreign genetics and messing up the original genepool good luck all the same mate i hope you prove me wrong lol


----------



## phunky76 (May 12, 2022)

ohh cool someone put some grandpappy skunk up
https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/419713-grandpappy-skunk


----------



## Ilikesnacks (May 12, 2022)

conor c said:


> Acapulco gold is what you seek and good luck finding it pure the same as when it was used to make skunk 60s to 70s say and im sure many may claim to have it but do they? i hope someone does but im a realist i doubt it sadly alot of mexi stuff been hit with hybrids for so long just like jamaica was or take Africa or India in the last 20 years and even now they all getting wrecked by idiots bringing in foreign genetics and messing up the original genepool good luck all the same mate i hope you prove me wrong lol


MOB seeds has a backcross from their 40yo cutting.


----------



## fieldhand (May 12, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> ok how about everyone buys a pack of grandpappy skunk and makes their own crosses? this stuff looks legit from pov. packs arent expensive just gotta find someone willing to help ship...


MOB seeds dropping acapulco gold at soon at Pheno paradise and prob other banks. Not sure if that is of interest. Also check SnowHigh he is good option to fund what you want.


----------



## conor c (May 12, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> MOB seeds has a backcross from their 40yo cutting.


Whos that never heard of them i think ??


----------



## oldtymemusic (May 12, 2022)

heres something funny to think about.. the skunk i had in 89 was the real deal. even the other guys stuff around here wasnt exact as ours.. my dad had 2 buddies that were partners. the seeds came from washington state. no one said the name of it that i recall. the partner thats alive today says skunk 1. the ex wife of the one who passed said it was columbian gold? and she is the one who sent the seeds! 
i seriously doubt there was much or any afghan in the mix. we had a half dozen or more afghan crosses and not even close. short bushes compared to our sky scrapers. and thats just looks. smell and taste was totally different also.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (May 12, 2022)

I grew NL5xSk1, Came from original Seedbank. It was so good, it became my screen name. It was some of the easier and robust I’ve ever had


----------



## Ilikesnacks (May 12, 2022)

conor c said:


> Whos that never heard of them i think ??


Ian from Mountain Organics Botanicals


----------



## phunky76 (May 12, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> Johnny Appleseed - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree for landraces, cbd strains, hemp. remember he planted seeds for apple cider : )


----------



## conor c (May 12, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Ian from Mountain Organics Botanicals


Il look into em but i never heard of em before


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 12, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> Johnny Appleseed - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ilikesnacks (May 13, 2022)

conor c said:


> Il look into em but i never heard of em before


If you were into no till you probably would have, he’s big in that scene.


----------



## oztoka (May 13, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> I grew NL5xSk1, Came from original Seedbank. It was so good, it became my screen name. It was some of the easier and robust I’ve ever had


That actually looks like the skunk I used to see back in the 90's unlike all the other rubbish posted on this thread. 
That very light green, almost white in parts. We used to say it looked it cauliflower back then. Chunks of light green frosty nuggets that reeked. Funny thing was, all the skunk we used to see back then looked pretty much identical. Potency varied but flavour and smell almost always same.


----------



## ChocoKush (May 13, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> View attachment 5132701


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 13, 2022)

Thanks again @thisbuds4u101 !!

I will get these seeds cracked just as soon as I'm not swamped with spring transplants!


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 13, 2022)

Another shot of Shoreline OG because it's just a nice looking plant.

Starting to develop those roadkilled polecat burned rubber aromas now.

5 weeks I think


----------



## RichRoots (May 13, 2022)

So the claims for potential RKS this year are:
1. Sterling Skunk
2. Grandpappy skunk
3. 1996 Kentucky skunk


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 13, 2022)

RichRoots said:


> So the claims for potential RKS this year are:
> 1. Sterling Skunk
> 2. Grandpappy skunk
> 3. 1996 Kentucky skunk


it feels like we are on repeat every year...


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 13, 2022)

I am _considering_ the 96 Kentucky skunk. So far the breeder has been responsive. He said he would send a clone of his mother if somehow I did not wind up with skunky burned rubber flowers.

I am just loathe to shell out any more cash in this stupid quest... and I have enough seeds to last a lifetime already.


----------



## phunky76 (May 13, 2022)

RichRoots said:


> So the claims for potential RKS this year are:
> 1. Sterling Skunk
> 2. Grandpappy skunk
> 3. 1996 Kentucky skunk


was grandpappy skunk rks? I though it was pre skunk #1 with a sativa type skunk


----------



## RichRoots (May 13, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> was grandpappy skunk rks? I though it was pre skunk #1 with a sativa type skunk


I just threw it on the list because it has potential to be good


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 13, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> That song made me feel dirty...
> And not like sexy dirty. Like a homeless person.
> Love the hippie era but can’t live that mindset. The work is a lot more dangerous these days. That’s why I don’t trip on mushies too much anymore. They make me to nice and I got things to do. This is more my speed.


NOFX aren't hippies. Far from it. They're punks. They talk shit about hippies all the time.


----------



## hillbill (May 14, 2022)

The Dirty Fuckin Hippies Were Right
Let me find that video


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 14, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> get them from the source if there still available. Oldschoolchronic is over priced junk and reall good friend with blueskies. So put your money somewhere else imo or the source.



I'm glad I saw this. Tons of red flags on those IG posts and in emails.

The dude said his catpiss came from bag seed. He's pushing it really hard.

Good, that helps me. Thanks!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2022)

As soon as I see breeders say shit like "got these old beans from 198x or 199x..." I instantly doubt them. Skepticism I guess but its too convenient in most cases.

Oh everyone is looking for old school blueberry well guess what?

"I got so late 90s beans straight from Dj. My uncle's friend's wife's sister was dating his friend and got a small handful. She stored them in her freezer and forgot about till a couple years ago and she gave them to me to preserve..."

Oh y'all looking for that real rks?

"Well I got these beans from a 90 year old farmer from Kentucky who hoarded this strain but I saved his life when he was attacked by a bear. So to thank me he gave 6 rks beans that were 60 years old but I got 5 to germinate. The 2 females and 3 males I used to make these seeds Im selling for $200 a pack were straight skunk spray..."


----------



## phunky76 (May 14, 2022)

KOS - Red Russian Skunk F2 - Kingdom Organic Seeds


NAME: Red Russian Skunk “F2” BREEDER: KOS F2’d. Originally from Willits, CA, Private Breeder GROWING/BREEDING STYLE: True Living Organics (TLO) LINEAGE: Old School Haze (SEA) x Pure Indica Hashplant YIELD/SIZE: Very Good Yields and Plants are Medium to Larger Size FLOWERING TIME INDOORS: 63 - 70...




www.kingdomorganicseeds.com






thenotsoesoteric said:


> As soon as I see breeders say shit like "got these old beans from 198x or 199x..." I instantly doubt them. Skepticism I guess but its too convenient in most cases.
> 
> Oh everyone is looking for old school blueberry well guess what?
> 
> ...











KOS - Red Russian Skunk F2 - Kingdom Organic Seeds


NAME: Red Russian Skunk “F2” BREEDER: KOS F2’d. Originally from Willits, CA, Private Breeder GROWING/BREEDING STYLE: True Living Organics (TLO) LINEAGE: Old School Haze (SEA) x Pure Indica Hashplant YIELD/SIZE: Very Good Yields and Plants are Medium to Larger Size FLOWERING TIME INDOORS: 63 - 70...




www.kingdomorganicseeds.com




maybe a tall tale too, anyone grown this yet?


----------



## mandocat (May 14, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> KOS - Red Russian Skunk F2 - Kingdom Organic Seeds
> 
> 
> NAME: Red Russian Skunk “F2” BREEDER: KOS F2’d. Originally from Willits, CA, Private Breeder GROWING/BREEDING STYLE: True Living Organics (TLO) LINEAGE: Old School Haze (SEA) x Pure Indica Hashplant YIELD/SIZE: Very Good Yields and Plants are Medium to Larger Size FLOWERING TIME INDOORS: 63 - 70...
> ...


Got 3, found one female so far, they are about 6 weeks old and will be put outdoors in June. A buddy also will be running several outdoors this year.


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (May 14, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> I grew NL5xSk1, Came from original Seedbank. It was so good, it became my screen name. It was some of the easier and robust I’ve ever had


this is good to know as i have the same seeds


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (May 14, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I am _considering_ the 96 Kentucky skunk. So far the breeder has been responsive. He said he would send a clone of his mother if somehow I did not wind up with skunky burned rubber flowers.
> 
> I am just loathe to shell out any more cash in this stupid quest... and I have enough seeds to last a lifetime already.


that is a feeling a lot of people[me included] know all to well


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 14, 2022)

hillbill said:


> The Dirty Fuckin Hippies Were Right
> Let me find that video


Here ya go,


----------



## hillbill (May 14, 2022)

I knew hundreds and hundreds of what most called Hippie. Very few dirty Real Hippies. That was just a tag from preachers and other creeps.
Outlaw Bikers are proud of being dirty and greasy and smellin bad.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 14, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I knew hundreds and hundreds of what most called Hippie. Very few dirty Real Hippies. That was just a tag from preachers and other creeps.
> Outlaw Bikers are proud of being dirty and greasy and smellin bad.


Ya, it's just a fun rivalry. And those guys make fun of everything. That's partly why I like them. The true hippies are known to not wear deodorant. They don't smell like Old School Skunk though, . Sorry, back on topic,


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ya, it's just a fun rivalry. And those guys make fun of everything. That's partly why I like them. The true hippies are known to not wear deodorant. They don't smell like Old School Skunk though, . Sorry, back on topic,


I'm a hippy. I don't wear deodorant.


----------



## hillbill (May 14, 2022)

Some of the Chems seem to have “part” of that Skunky smell, a hint. Train wreck a few times hinted at it from a different angle. Some of the “sour” notes I get seem a bit Skunky. Sometime it will be stumbled upon again, someday.
Afrind of mine had some goo that was very skunk ass but it changed and faded in a few days maybe 10 years ago.


----------



## 80skunk (May 15, 2022)

conor c said:


> Acapulco gold is what you seek and good luck finding it pure the same as when it was used to make skunk 60s to 70s say and im sure many may claim to have it but do they? i hope someone does but im a realist i doubt it sadly alot of mexi stuff been hit with hybrids for so long just like jamaica was or take Africa or India in the last 20 years and even now they all getting wrecked by idiots bringing in foreign genetics and messing up the original genepool good luck all the same mate i hope you prove me wrong lol


When I was 13 my FRench buddy Perry he was older than me and on the Pro mOtocross circuit only time I seen a sack of Acapulco gold !!! I didnot smoke it looked crazy though . Gold lol.


----------



## 80skunk (May 15, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> heres something funny to think about.. the skunk i had in 89 was the real deal. even the other guys stuff around here wasnt exact as ours.. my dad had 2 buddies that were partners. the seeds came from washington state. no one said the name of it that i recall. the partner thats alive today says skunk 1. the ex wife of the one who passed said it was columbian gold? and she is the one who sent the seeds!
> i seriously doubt there was much or any afghan in the mix. we had a half dozen or more afghan crosses and not even close. short bushes compared to our sky scrapers. and thats just looks. smell and taste was totally different also.


Yes what I've been thinking . Sticky lime green head in the clouds , racy not laid back skunk weedz .


----------



## 80skunk (May 15, 2022)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> this is good to know as i have the same seeds


Mt friend Rhonda used to drop the bally skunk weedz in the 80s she has/had seeds and they wouldn't pop . but shes told me over and aover to take a skunk 1 and cross it w/ NL 5 . She also told me cross everything w. NL 5 ,, but I know her seeds wont pop becayse I seen her last month 4 hrs away and she asked me for seeds ,, what lolol I gave her 4 lol.out of the lil container I was gifted from Humboldt . not the twrecks ect . I'm hoping for the 80s purple urkle he used to run for 25 years !


----------



## conor c (May 15, 2022)

80skunk said:


> When I was 13 my FRench buddy Perry he was older than me and on the Pro mOtocross circuit only time I seen a sack of Acapulco gold !!! I didnot smoke it looked crazy though . Gold lol.


Ive had it in crosses but never pure as far as i know


----------



## 80skunk (May 16, 2022)

80skunk said:


> I was born in Stockton Ca. sounds like that last name might be in it somehow , lololll


Because the guys last name is Stockton that is reporting on the Grandpappy skunk article lol. I was just saying ,


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (May 16, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> As soon as I see breeders say shit like "got these old beans from 198x or 199x..." I instantly doubt them. Skepticism I guess but its too convenient in most cases.
> 
> Oh everyone is looking for old school blueberry well guess what?
> 
> ...


where couild i lay my hands on these beans?


----------



## phunky76 (May 16, 2022)

80skunk said:


> Because the guys last name is Stockton that is reporting on the Grandpappy skunk article lol. I was just saying ,


glad you made it out alive!


----------



## Willy B. Goode (May 27, 2022)

FYI - New arrival on GLG. Herring Choker's Creeping Death:









Herring Chokers - Creeping Death


Herring Chokers - Creeping Death. Genetics: Roadkill Afghani x Skunky Beaumont. Seeds in pack:10 fem seeds.




www.greatlakesgenetics.com





They have two other strains whose lineage is 'Skunky Beaumont' which I'd not heard of before. Might pull the trigger later this year but I kinda sorta promised the better half that I would work my way through the rather large collection of seeds before I bought anything new.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 27, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> They have two other strains whose lineage is 'Skunky Beaumont' which I'd not heard of before. Might pull the trigger later this year but I kinda sorta promised the better half that I would work my way through the rather large collection of seeds before I bought anything new.


Beaumont, Texas is down near Houston. Sounds about right.


----------



## phunky76 (May 27, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> FYI - New arrival on GLG. Herring Choker's Creeping Death:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok but where did he get the RKS afghani from?


----------



## Ilikesnacks (May 27, 2022)

So many people have crosses that are listed as RKS x WHATEVER, but none of them actually come out and show their RKS, it’s a lot of bullshit.


----------



## ChocoKush (May 27, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> They have two other strains whose lineage is 'Skunky Beaumont' which I'd not heard of before.


(Riot Seeds RoadKill Afghani) x (Dominion Skunk x Icy Hot (Pakistani Chitral Kush x The Cube))


----------



## 80skunk (May 28, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> (Riot Seeds RoadKill Afghani) x (Dominion Skunk x Icy Hot (Pakistani Chitral Kush x The Cube))


Eh that Dominion skunk is cool I've got to admit the Hoodoo too. I'm still testing on the 8 I did . Dominion G not bad either .


----------



## 80skunk (May 28, 2022)

Dominion Local skunk ..


----------



## JeffWix (May 28, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> (Riot Seeds RoadKill Afghani) x (Dominion Skunk x Icy Hot (Pakistani Chitral Kush x The Cube))


Anything from riot is shit, as is he...not a viable option, I do not care what he might have or not...by the bye...no one has found jackshit in his rks beans except...jack fucking shit!
Now Duke on the other hand...is well on his way to bringing the people what they want...I enjoy all of Dukes stuff and will in the future!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 30, 2022)

@mawasmada my bbhhp stink betterr than any previous juvenile plants at early clone cuts. Crossing my fingers. in't old! Bud it has the smell??


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 31, 2022)

JeffWix said:


> Anything from riot is shit, as is he...not a viable option, I do not care what he might have or not...by the bye...no one has found jackshit in his rks beans except...jack fucking shit!
> Now Duke on the other hand...is well on his way to bringing the people what they want...I enjoy all of Dukes stuff and will in the future!


Agreed! I grew out half a pack of his roadkill Afghani and none of them even came close to smelling like skunk, more menthol and pine than anything!


----------



## conor c (May 31, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> Agreed! I grew out half a pack of his roadkill Afghani and none of them even came close to smelling like skunk, more menthol and pine than anything!


Yeah you are right I've literally heard two reports of skunk the rest were like your experience on several forums so it sounds like there a dead end


----------



## ChocoKush (May 31, 2022)

conor c said:


> Yeah you are right I've literally heard two reports of skunk the rest were like your experience on several forums so it sounds like there a dead end


i love how he tryed to be good for the community but charges insane prices for these type of seeds.

i mean i get it if you pheno hunted the shit out of it and narrow it down to find the plant we all want but truth is.....

some guy on mrnice forum gave him some afghani seeds, only two popped one was male and one was female, male died, the female was roadkill so i s1 her and here are the 500$ seed you are buying. lol what a joke. this is what riot will tell you about them if asked. lol


----------



## oldtymemusic (May 31, 2022)

i cant imagine anything road kill or skunky coming from afghani. not even close...


----------



## phunky76 (May 31, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> i cant imagine anything road kill or skunky coming from afghani. not even close...


I thought afghani had a wide range of scents, and effects?


----------



## oldtymemusic (May 31, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> I thought afghani had a wide range of scents, and effects?


very possible. but all the afghanis we ran were dwarfs compared to the real skunk we had . and smell and taste were opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 31, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> very possible. but all the afghanis we ran were dwarfs compared to the real skunk we had . and smell and taste were opposite ends of the spectrum.


I believe the Balkh Afghani has every smell from rotten meat, rotten fruit and roadkill, or so they say anyway! I'll be finding out next grow!


----------



## conor c (Jun 3, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> very possible. but all the afghanis we ran were dwarfs compared to the real skunk we had . and smell and taste were opposite ends of the spectrum.


Mazari is huge shebergan is huge tashkurgan is huge pretty much any of the northern afghan turkestani strains are the opposite of what most would think of when you think afghani




eastcoastmo said:


> I believe the Balkh Afghani has every smell from rotten meat, rotten fruit and roadkill, or so they say anyway! I'll be finding out next grow!


I heard of quite a few nasty smelling plants been found in balkhi so you could well be right


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jun 3, 2022)

regardless of a smelly plant here and there, old school skunk was exactly that. old school skunk. just because a majority of skunk 1 etc is sweet or whatever today doesnt mean you cant find it in skunk variety. afghani is miles away..


----------



## 80skunk (Jun 4, 2022)

I got some kind of rotten sht flavor , sweet out of some of the local skunk , Whatever lil reminiscent of an 80s gone by lol, but it ain't no Skunk weedz lol. Anyway uhggg where oh where is My Skunk Weedz gone ..  lololl


----------



## 80skunk (Jun 4, 2022)

Tis the season my Brothers  and Sista's  ...Rock N Roll .


----------



## Northstar831 (Jun 4, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> The success rate of my old school seeds are about 70%. Here’s a pick of skunk and Maui which are both from the late 70’s early 80’s. Just harvested past 2 days. Germinated 10 seeds of each got 5 skunk and 7 Maui that were female. The longer is the Maui the shorter fatter one is skunk


Oh man I have grandpappy skunk seeds from jade nectar in Santa Cruz, ca
Supposedly these are the grandparents to the skunk 1 as we know it, these are seeds from 1978 sacred seeds flying skunk seeds


----------



## conor c (Jun 5, 2022)

Northstar831 said:


> Oh man I have grandpappy skunk seeds from jade nectar in Santa Cruz, ca
> Supposedly these are the grandparents to the skunk 1 as we know it, these are seeds from 1978 sacred seeds flying skunk seeds


And what are they then genetics wise if you know?
Sounds just like its the early gen of skunk 1 rather than the parents for that it need to be Acapulco gold x mazari and you would still need pure columbian gold to recreate it or vice versa columbian x mazari and pure acapulco


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jun 15, 2022)

conor c said:


> Well thai wasnt in the original skunk 1 so someone is lying be it sam or Khalifa


Thats probably sssc who do a bit of silly talk now an then. Probably what they told khalifa. They also switched what they called their old school haze clone on every one an then deleted all the original clones pics. Claimed to have pure haze A and pure haze C but as females too. Funny guys.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jun 15, 2022)

Northstar831 said:


> Oh man I have grandpappy skunk seeds from jade nectar in Santa Cruz, ca
> Supposedly these are the grandparents to the skunk 1 as we know it, these are seeds from 1978 sacred seeds flying skunk seeds


Are you sure about that story. Because from what skunkman was saying when first ariving in holland was that the very early version of skunk#1 or ancestral skunk actualy made its self from accidental pollination of the two parents. The 1978 skunk should be the ancestral skunk.


----------



## conor c (Jun 15, 2022)

TheWholeTruth said:


> Thats probably sssc who do a bit of silly talk now an then. Probably what they told khalifa. They also switched what they called their old school haze clone on every one an then deleted all the original clones pics. Claimed to have pure haze A and pure haze C but as females too. Funny guys.


You reckon they always been less reliable on what there genetics are? or do you think its the new incarnation of sssc thats full of it


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jun 15, 2022)

conor c said:


> You reckon they always been less reliable on what there genetics are? or do you think its the new incarnation of sssc thats full of it


I think a more recent times thing an with certain old an now very rare plant lines in their older forms holding almost mythical status looks like alot of people are now altering history, an concocting stories or trying to take credit for certain things, or making dubious claims, especialy if they still hold some of those legendary lines.


----------



## conor c (Jun 15, 2022)

TheWholeTruth said:


> I think a more recent times thing an with certain old an now very rare plant lines in their older forms holding almost mythical status looks like alot of people are now altering history, an concocting stories or trying to take credit for certain things, or making dubious claims, especialy if they still hold some of those legendary lines.


Fair doos pal it make sense i wouldnt have thought the old incarnation would be more reliable at knowing what they actually got


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 17, 2022)

Not long ago on seedbay there were some old Skunk open pollination seeds available by Sam Skunkman of Cultivators Choice…


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 17, 2022)

I just smoked some deathstar that burned my fucking nose. Shit was so potent. I haven smelled “skunk farts” ina long time. That my friend. Was pre 98 skunk funk. I asked who grew it. I got nothing.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 17, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I just smoked some deathstar that burned my fucking nose. Shit was so potent. I haven smelled “skunk farts” ina long time. That my friend. Was pre 98 skunk funk. I asked who grew it. I got nothing.


I just grabbed a pack of Katsu's Imperial Fuel (Deathstar x Sour Diesel IBL) I bet is going to bring a special type of funk. While not that RKS of the past, I'm still excited.


----------



## conor c (Jun 17, 2022)

Swamp Thing said:


> Not long ago on seedbay there were some old Skunk open pollination seeds available by Sam Skunkman of Cultivators Choice…


I aint heard many say they found anything rks catpiss type n other older skunk1 phenos yes and theres also the odd herm as its less stable vs skunk#1 from later batches and horrible germination rates to contend with cos its old seeds they selling if its the ancestral skunk your referring to?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 17, 2022)

I believe I remember a grower saying rks is half genetic and half environmental


----------



## decrepit digits (Jun 17, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I just smoked some deathstar that burned my fucking nose. Shit was so potent. I haven smelled “skunk farts” ina long time. That my friend. Was pre 98 skunk funk. I asked who grew it. I got nothing.


Thats how to identify the deathstar cut, the smoke smells like skunk and not just to smokers, people who dont smoke think there's a skunk around. When it first showed up I was'nt impressed with the buzz tho.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 17, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> Thats how to identify the deathstar cut, the smoke smells like skunk and not just to smokers, people who dont smoke think there's a skunk around. When it first showed up I was'nt impressed with the buzz tho.


I was fucking impressed. That smell was lonesome over EVERYTHING else. Dead ass burned my nose from that cold clean menthol undertone With that funky skunk ass from the jar. Taste exactly as it smelled. And as far as the buzz. It was a pleasure. It wasn like the ogs I typically smoke tho. More pine and menthol influenced. And heavy head high. In the eyes. I’d give a train wreck/sour diesel type high. Clean. Tolerable


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 18, 2022)

Aweee. Gross. Look at all that skunk juice leaking out. Poor lil fella got the whole neighborhood thinking there’s a grow nearby. Haha.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 18, 2022)

conor c said:


> And what are they then genetics wise if you know?
> Sounds just like its the early gen of skunk 1 rather than the parents for that it need to be Acapulco gold x mazari and you would still need pure columbian gold to recreate it or vice versa columbian x mazari and pure acapulco





TheWholeTruth said:


> Are you sure about that story. Because from what skunkman was saying when first ariving in holland was that the very early version of skunk#1 or ancestral skunk actualy made its self from accidental pollination of the two parents. The 1978 skunk should be the ancestral skunk.











How 'Skunk City' Seeds Got to Santa Cruz Naturals | Good Times


Grandpappy Skunk seeds are now available at Santa Cruz Naturals in Aptos and Pajaro




www.goodtimes.sc




*
"It was Jeff Nordahl of Jade Nectar who named the seeds Grandpappy Skunk. Jeff squinted in the noon sun on the mountain top at his Boulder Creek farm, grinned and said, “Those seeds you gave me that Wayne froze in 1978, they are the grandfathers and grandmothers of the first Skunk.”

Within 24 hours of my article “Skunk City” hitting the cannabis dispensary shelves in December’s Cannabis Chronicle, I started getting emails from people who wanted to grow out these seeds that had helped to change the world of cannabis in the late 1970s—and that I wrote about discovering and cultivating after they’d been in a deep freeze for more than 40 years. Even the seed’s breeder, Sam the Skunkman, emailed me from the Netherlands. And yes, it appears that they are the grandparents of the world-famous strain Skunk No.1 that Sam developed in the ’80s."*


----------



## 80skunk (Jun 19, 2022)

HeY I know you guys haven't called me on being off topic lol , heres sum plant porn . Three on right are PNWHP x Puck BC1 .... 2 on left are Humboldt TrainWreck ... ion back Swami - G13 x HUmboldt 85 skunk .. Purple Zebra x Humboldt skunk ...


----------



## 80skunk (Jun 19, 2022)

Its screwed up the strains that supposed to be this that and the other (fuel) ect . Its weird because all these different mixes and I never hardly taste anything that was tasty in the 80s its mimnd boggling ? What fffkkkkkkkkkkkk lolollll OK I'll behave  uhgggg haha


----------



## Procrastinatior (Jun 19, 2022)

I might actually have, I was thinking about how much I missed it, hell even just getting seeds. I was kicking myself all those years I thought it would always be that way. 

I remember this velvety red haired sunky weed I hope skunk no1 (seedsman) is close.

It's a wait and see but I found some really old bud I had apparently saved and successfully hidden.

It was disgusting smelly but it had seeds and they didn't have a dry crunch.

I looked at how they were much larger than seedbank seeds, and I thought maybe.

Out of them about 3/4 poped up.

Is it vintage skunk? I hope so, will it be as good no it's from the early to mid 2010s but I was still getting it up till about five years or so ago. 

When $100 would buy a fat oz, I could take a quarter for brownies a quarter to smoke. 

Ah the good ole days. 

Brownies just aren't the same without it to me, and mine were terrible that I miss.

A box of dollar general brand brownie mix, and dump that ground up quarter right on in, and I'd bake my seeds for an added crunch.

Awful, didn't know what I was doing edibles. 

That kicked my ass. 

I went and saw the cat in the hat on those and I remember the previews credits roll did I fall asleep? No why


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jun 19, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> How 'Skunk City' Seeds Got to Santa Cruz Naturals | Good Times
> 
> 
> Grandpappy Skunk seeds are now available at Santa Cruz Naturals in Aptos and Pajaro
> ...


Are referring to this lame ass *Jeff Nordahl? Started appreciation of weed only 12yrs ago. And you think hes a fuckin expert or someone whose opinion really matters? Hes just another recreational capitalist*


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jun 19, 2022)

This thread sucks. Skunk thiols begin deteriorating after 10 days(scientific study proves it) so don't "cure" shit thinking it'll get skunkier.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 19, 2022)

All weed smells like skunk else it wouldn’t have the name associated with it lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 19, 2022)

Leave it to a couple dorks to try and bully a thread. Lmao.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 19, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Leave it to a couple dorks to try and bully a thread. Lmao.


I don't know. I thought dorks were supposed to be smart,


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jun 19, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> How 'Skunk City' Seeds Got to Santa Cruz Naturals | Good Times
> 
> 
> Grandpappy Skunk seeds are now available at Santa Cruz Naturals in Aptos and Pajaro
> ...


Intresting that. There are some pictures online of early usa version of skunk from sam from roughly around the same time your saying, grown out by mad jagg. I think they were sold to him as skunk#1 or original skunk. I wonder if they look similar to what you guys have. Can you put up some pictures by any chance an il find some of the mad jag ones.

Edit, i had a look at the two plants on that grandpapy skunk thumbnail an those plants do look quite diffrent to mad jags an the plants coming out of ancestral skunk. The ones in the thumbnail look more closer to what bsv is putting out from his mixed up ot1's stuff. But its difficult to say for definate from two plants if they seem to be related. But ancestral skunk an some of the ones mad jag grew out are putting out almost landrace sativa types.


----------



## conor c (Jun 19, 2022)

TheWholeTruth said:


> Intresting that. There are some pictures online of early usa version of skunk from sam from roughly around the same time your saying, grown out by mad jagg. I think they were sold to him as skunk#1 or original skunk. I wonder if they look similar to what you guys have. Can you put up some pictures by any chance an il find some of the mad jag ones.
> 
> Edit, i had a look at the two plants on that grandpapy skunk thumbnail an those plants do look quite diffrent to mad jags an the plants coming out of ancestral skunk. The ones in the thumbnail look more closer to what bsv is putting out from his mixed up ot1's stuff. But its difficult to say for definate from two plants if they seem to be related. But ancestral skunk an some of the ones mad jag grew out are putting out almost landrace sativa types.


Yeah probably early skunk#1 i doubt its the parents


----------



## Tuomas Jeffersson (Jun 21, 2022)

Yall dunno how to google









Skunk #1 (Original) from Sam the Skunk Man, Dave Watson - F1 GENETICS


10 seeds per pack Seed: IBL Strain Type: Indica Dominant Flowering Time: 8-9 weeks +/-




f1geneticsseeds.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 21, 2022)

Tuomas Jeffersson said:


> Yall dunno how to google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing how to google and being gullible enough to buy the hype are quite different things


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 21, 2022)

Tuomas Jeffersson said:


> Yall dunno how to google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a scam lmao


----------



## conor c (Jun 21, 2022)

Tuomas Jeffersson said:


> Yall dunno how to google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isnt skunk#1 we are all after


----------



## xox (Jun 21, 2022)

i havent been by this thread in a year, im still hunting anybody actually physically see/smell some skunk. almost forgot, hey @guitarzan did you see any skunk weed lately up your way?


----------



## Procrastinatior (Jun 21, 2022)

Tuomas Jeffersson said:


> Yall dunno how to google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do, there's always the reviews that talk about it tasting fruity now.

I got 3 of those though from seedsman, they're regular so unless I got three males I'll let y'all in October my review.


----------



## Procrastinatior (Jun 21, 2022)

conor c said:


> It isnt skunk#1 we are all after


Yeah but unless someone was there to experience it they're not gonna understand.

I remember the days of $20 five grams. 

And oh man, open that bag up and it would smell like someone hit a skunk. 

I just want something close I wish I'd known, save your seeds.


----------



## 80skunk (Jun 21, 2022)

Procrastinatior said:


> Yeah but unless someone was there to experience it they're not gonna understand.
> 
> I remember the days of $20 five grams.
> 
> ...


True all that ... Wish we would have known . I miss her so much . haha.


----------



## Procrastinatior (Jun 21, 2022)

80skunk said:


> True all that ... Wish we would have known . I miss her so much . haha.


I don't think she's gone all it takes is someone finding an old seed stash saved properly.

That or someone determined to make something as close as they can get which eventually will be.


----------



## wallywonks (Jun 22, 2022)

I used to get skunk bud in the late 90s and early 2000s. Dude grew it up the mountain. It smelled and tasted like a real skunk. I have no idea what strain he was growing but I'd smoke anything and never bothered asking about the strain name.

There was also this college kid who was selling what he called Kind bud but I don't know if that's the strain or just a nickname. All I know it was potent and my eye whites were literally red.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jun 22, 2022)

Procrastinatior said:


> I don't think she's gone all it takes is someone finding an old seed stash saved properly.
> 
> That or someone determined to make something as close as they can get which eventually will be.


Yes, if only there was a breeder who posts here who offered something very similar to RKS and a poster who has said multiple times that he’s grown the strain and it is very close to what he remembers the RKS being….


----------



## wallywonks (Jun 22, 2022)

Procrastinatior said:


> I don't think she's gone all it takes is someone finding an old seed stash saved properly.
> 
> That or someone determined to make something as close as they can get which eventually will be.


Just bought some old seeds from a guy on THCFarmer website. He had 30-40yr old award winning regular seeds from the 80s and 90s from his friends grow op. I snagged some off him. They coming in the mail. Bought Big Bud, Jamaican Pineapple and Purple Thunder from him.

He may have some left but I know his Afghan and Strawberry Kush are gone

Purple Thunder, not to be confused with the like-named “Purple Lightning,” is a rare sativa dominant hybrid strain created through crossing the infamous Early Durban X Kodiak Gold strain. Named for its gorgeous appearance and high-powered effects, Purple Thunder is perfect for any sativa lover who wants to get up and moving

The Jamaican Pineapple strain has an unknown origin. It is from the Jamaican landraces, as evidenced by its profiles and its effects. It produces a fruity, spicy, earthy, sour, and piney taste that is carried over to its aroma. Its dark green buds are fluffy and heavily covered with orange hairs


----------



## Procrastinatior (Jun 22, 2022)

wallywonks said:


> I used to get skunk bud in the late 90s and early 2000s. Dude grew it up the mountain. It smelled and tasted like a real skunk. I have no idea what strain he was growing but I'd smoke anything and never bothered asking about the strain name.
> 
> There was also this college kid who was selling what he called Kind bud but I don't know if that's the strain or just a nickname. All I know it was potent and my eye whites were literally red.



KB I don't think a lot of stuff actually had names yet, I remember one time seeing my neighbors gigantic six food tall plants and asking him that. He said Mexican just weed.

Now twenty years later I'm tending over a three foot tall auto with a name.

Sorter, feels I don't know for as much as I like this era.

Maybe it was nostalgia.

I remember going to Colorado, uh, um, that one. 

Just want some weed man, I don't know do you mean what kinda high do I want today.

Oh there's options thats why sometimes it would hit me different, sounds like you like indicas here's some we'd recommendations.

Y'all any of that red haired skunky shit.

We have, such and such and such.

You know what I'll just take that.

It's a sativa and that's such and such.

That's fine give me that.


Paranoidly pondering like I've taken a hit of 'cid.

I should have gone with that recommendation.

Now I've learned a bit more since 2014 but, I realized I'm the last of a different era of stoners.

I've adapted because I had to, I'm starting to realize what actually gave me that buzz was the entourage effect.

But unlike mixing the two together it came from one plant, so it's a different effect.


----------



## conor c (Jun 22, 2022)

Procrastinatior said:


> I don't think she's gone all it takes is someone finding an old seed stash saved properly.
> 
> That or someone determined to make something as close as they can get which eventually will be.


I have plenty of old seeds never mind the ones i bought from breeders they either ones i kept or given to me from friends and family and stuff but only so much is separated and labelled theres a big mix of various ages and types i always knew the value of seeds never toss em if its from good stuff in my opinion


----------



## wallywonks (Jun 22, 2022)

Procrastinatior said:


> KB I don't think a lot of stuff actually had names yet, I remember one time seeing my neighbors gigantic six food tall plants and asking him that. He said Mexican just weed.
> 
> Now twenty years later I'm tending over a three foot tall auto with a name.
> 
> ...


You should see the hairy super skunk plant I grew last September.
Red orange hairs galore. Shit hit me hard 1 hit and made me paranoid, heart rate went up and anxiety attack.
Was too strong for me. I grew her too good
Gave her banana peel tea right after flipping. Not sure if it helped but it was the only plant I gave it too and it was my best plant.

.


----------



## Procrastinatior (Jun 22, 2022)

Mine hasn't had seeds to do that with in years, but when I found something that did I saved every one.

Oh it may not be the best, but if I get a few males all I gotta do is use it like a sperm bank and then I'll have something to please all the ladies and eventually make a decent hybrid.


----------



## conor c (Jun 22, 2022)

wallywonks said:


> You should see the hairy super skunk plant I grew last September.
> Red orange hairs galore. Shit hit me hard 1 hit and made me paranoid, heart rate went up and anxiety attack.
> Was too strong for me. I grew her too good
> Gave her banana peel tea right after flipping. Not sure if it helped but it was the only plant I gave it too and it was my best plant.
> ...


Whose the super skunk you got from breeder wise if you know?


----------



## wallywonks (Jun 22, 2022)

conor c said:


> Whose the super skunk you got from breeder wise if you know?


ILGM


----------



## conor c (Jun 22, 2022)

wallywonks said:


> ILGM


I see its one bank that i hear mixed things on never tried any of there gear as far as i know to be honest but yours looks decent so cant be all bad


----------



## wallywonks (Jun 22, 2022)

conor c said:


> I see its one bank that i hear mixed things on never tried any of there gear as far as i know to be honest but yours looks decent so cant be all bad


The purple kush I grew from ILGM too
2 hits and I'm asleep soundly.


----------



## conor c (Jun 23, 2022)

wallywonks said:


> The purple kush I grew from ILGM too
> 2 hits and I'm asleep soundly.
> 
> View attachment 5153276
> ...


Its probably from the hindu side of things that makes it so that definitely is more potent than many breeders state in there description i done sensi seeds one and it was very good its one of there strains they got that aint changed much ime


----------



## phunky76 (Jun 23, 2022)

Swamp Thing said:


> Not long ago on seedbay there were some old Skunk open pollination seeds available by Sam Skunkman of Cultivators Choice…


breeders retail ancestral skunk open pollination: definitely sweet skunk #1, maybe cali-o, maybe rks. I got 300 seeds for $120 + s/h. old seed stock havent tried any yet. I have the gibberellic acid, and plan on soaking in hydrogen peroxide for 30 min. maybe later this year

keep an eye out maybe they will release them again


----------



## guitarzan (Jun 28, 2022)

Well, I got these Skunk #1 seeds from a guy who runs a grow place in town. Apparently his wife wouldn't allow him to grow this stuff cuz it stank so bad. I got the seeds, two out of three grw, and I cloned it a dozen plants or so...it's OK, but it certainly is not skunk bud. Skunk bud used to smell a lot like skunk shit or skunk sweat or skunk something. I think it's gone folks. I haven't seen it, or smelt it, in decades.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm going to give this skunk Quest two more tries, before I give up. Kos red Russian and skunk X nl2.


----------



## conor c (Jun 30, 2022)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I'm going to give this skunk Quest two more tries, before I give up. Kos red Russian and skunk X nl2.


Well it suprise me if it contained haze but who knows and skunkxnl2 been mentioned as worth looking at before by someone else on here i think idk much about kos tbh the nl2 x skunk sounds good tho


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 1, 2022)

New to this thread, got a lot of reading to do. I'm seeking Massachusetts Super Skunk, all I could find was a clone for $350 which may or may not be what I'm looking for. Also seeking Dragon Weed of '79 which was grown in S. Deerfield MA successfully during the 80's. It is my belief that the Dragonweed was Mass SuperSkunk, although I have no evidence of this. I would know Dragonweed the second I saw it, as I grew up in the fields with my two best friends, whose father grew it extensively.


----------



## conor c (Jul 1, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> New to this thread, got a lot of reading to do. I'm seeking Massachusetts Super Skunk, all I could find was a clone for $350 which may or may not be what I'm looking for. Also seeking Dragon Weed of '79 which was grown in S. Deerfield MA successfully during the 80's. It is my belief that the Dragonweed was Mass SuperSkunk, although I have no evidence of this. I would know Dragonweed the second I saw it, as I grew up in the fields with my two best friends, whose father grew it extensively.


Never heard of that one dragonsblood and its crosses from bhodi yes but dragonweed? Thats a new one for me this a local thing or?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 1, 2022)

AK Bean Brains has Super Skunk crosses. I think his is from one of the original seedbanks though? I am not 100% sure.

I saw double serrated leaves on one of the Black Domina x Super Skunk crosses I started this year. Both turned out to be male, so no review from me yet, but the plants were robust and cloned well.

I have been happy with everything I've tried from AKBB, and I have dozens of his strains now.


----------



## Mellow old School (Jul 1, 2022)

You get jaded time and time again these days, had Afghan back in the day, no sweetness there, had White Widow too, which was more earthy and not sweet.

These days it seems everything is often sweet or a tad sweet, which from what I had earlier wasnt, there by not saying the were the real deals, but still, too much sweetness in many stains today in my opinion... never had a real RKS myself, only Skunk#1 from Positronics back in the late nineties, smelled of cat piss and oranges, pungent.

Have a good weekend people...


----------



## conor c (Jul 1, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> AK Bean Brains has Super Skunk crosses. I think his is from one of the original seedbanks though? I am not 100% sure.
> 
> I saw double serrated leaves on one of the Black Domina x Super Skunk crosses I started this year. Both turned out to be male, so no review from me yet, but the plants were robust and cloned well.
> 
> I have been happy with everything I've tried from AKBB, and I have dozens of his strains now.


Depending on the year black domina was in ss eventually anyway im pretty sure in later years nevil substituted afghan T with it its the earlier ss you all want if its ss you after


----------



## decrepit digits (Jul 1, 2022)

Mellow old School said:


> You get jaded time and time again these days, had Afghan back in the day, no sweetness there, had White Widow too, which was more earthy and not sweet.
> 
> These days it seems everything is often sweet or a tad sweet, which from what I had earlier wasnt, there by not saying the were the real deals, but still, too much sweetness in many stains today in my opinion... never had a real RKS myself, only Skunk#1 from Positronics back in the late nineties, smelled of cat piss and oranges, pungent.
> 
> Have a good weekend people...


When I saw everyone online breeding away from harshness of the smoke I just shook my head not good. We used to say gotta cough to get off.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 1, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> When I saw everyone online breeding away from harshness of the smoke I just shook my head not good. We used to say gotta cough to get off.


Just so we’re clear that’s not true at all!


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jul 1, 2022)

conor c said:


> Depending on the year black domina was in ss eventually anyway im pretty sure in later years nevil substituted afghan T with it its the earlier ss you all want if its ss you after


Afghan t was still with nevil when he left sensi. They used it in white rino. The change was probably made by sensi after nevil left. Even though they had certain parents they might have used some things differently.


----------



## conor c (Jul 2, 2022)

TheWholeTruth said:


> Afghan t was still with nevil when he left sensi. They used it in white rino. The change was probably made by sensi after nevil left. Even though they had certain parents they might have used some things differently.


Probably to lessen the stink as well sadly you probably right sounds about right as maple leafs in white rhino i always assumed the maple leaf used in wr was from dogless directly not nevils selected afghan t cut i know he the one who gave nevil it in the first place


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 2, 2022)

conor c said:


> Never heard of that one dragonsblood and its crosses from bhodi yes but dragonweed? Thats a new one for me this a local thing or?


I believe it was a local thing. Old Man Hatfield grew acres, had on old fire engine that was basically a truck with a big water tank. He would use this to go up and down the rows and water and feed. I remember seeing a business type card that said Dragonweed of '79, picture of a dragon. The seeds were acclimated to the valley for somewhere between one and two decades. Another thing I remember is how unbelievably huge the seeds were, near pea sized, big and darkly mottled. The buds were bright green, with purple & very, very stinky, and one could take a bud, slap it on the wall and it'd stay till you pulled it off. Stinky and sticky.
We were spoiled kids, and of course got our hands on some seeds and did our own thing, even though we never had to, there was always buku bud, but we were products of our environment. The biggest drying barn on the property doubled as our Clubhouse, party spot, hangout and occasional hideout. Guitars, beers and weed.
Old Man Hatfield rode a Harley, had a clique called The Big Dogs, and the schwag said, of course, "if you can't piss in the tall grass, you don't run with The Big Dogs"
The tall grass, I assume was a double entendre.


----------



## conor c (Jul 2, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> I believe it was a local thing. Old Man Hatfield grew acres, had on old fire engine that was basically a truck with a big water tank. He would use this to go up and down the rows and water and feed. I remember seeing a business type card that said Dragonweed of '79, picture of a dragon. The seeds were acclimated to the valley for somewhere between one and two decades. Another thing I remember is how unbelievably huge the seeds were, near pea sized, big and darkly mottled. The buds were bright green, with purple & very, very stinky, and one could take a bud, slap it on the wall and it'd stay till you pulled it off. Stinky and sticky.
> We were spoiled kids, and of course got our hands on some seeds and did our own thing, even though we never had to, there was always buku bud, but we were products of our environment. The biggest drying barn on the property doubled as our Clubhouse, party spot, hangout and occasional hideout. Guitars, beers and weed.
> Old Man Hatfield rode a Harley, had a clique called The Big Dogs, and the schwag said, of course, "if you can't piss in the tall grass, you don't run with The Big Dogs"
> The tall grass, I assume was a double entendre.


Well im waiting on 90s superskunk beans becoming available i emailed angus to ask about if he knew a eta but he aint got back to me yet he proly off hunting seeds or busy or some shit im sure he get back to me when he can hes alright that way

And buku is this the burmese kush? Ive heard of it never tried it myself that im aware of tho


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 2, 2022)

conor c said:


> Well im waiting on 90s superskunk beans becoming available i emailed angus to ask about if he knew a eta but he aint got back to me yet he proly off hunting seeds or busy or some shit im sure he get back to me when he can hes alright that way
> 
> And buku is this the burmese kush? Ive heard of it never tried it myself that im aware of tho


Lol, no buku bud just meant Lots of, always lots of killer bud around.


----------



## conor c (Jul 2, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Lol, no buku bud just meant Lots of, always lots of killer bud around.


Ok i see its a new one to me


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 2, 2022)

conor c said:


> Well im waiting on 90s superskunk beans becoming available i emailed angus to ask about if he knew a eta but he aint got back to me yet he proly off hunting seeds or busy or some shit im sure he get back to me when he can hes alright that way
> 
> And buku is this the burmese kush? Ive heard of it never tried it myself that im aware of tho


Looking for these?


----------



## conor c (Jul 2, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Looking for these?View attachment 5157831


Hmm maybe it depends on the vintage i do already have 4 separate super skunk lines already in the stash lol


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 2, 2022)

conor c said:


> Hmm maybe it depends on the vintage i do already have 4 separate super skunk lines already in the stash lol


Ever got a line on Massachusetts Super Skunk?


----------



## EvilJ (Jul 2, 2022)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Lol OK


It’s funny, things get labeled “skunk ect” and people buy the stuff. Let them burn there money


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 2, 2022)

Anyone ever hear of or deal with BrokeBoyGenetics?
I usually deal with Darkhorse, but I'm hearing good things about Purple City and thinking of giving them a run.


----------



## conor c (Jul 2, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Ever got a line on Massachusetts Super Skunk?


Nope i dont man topdawg or duke proly be best to ask about that cut id imagine tho


----------



## decrepit digits (Jul 2, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> Just so we’re clear that’s not true at all!


I distinctly remember when everyone wanted and started breeding for smoother less harsh smoke. It was'nt that long ago.


----------



## conor c (Jul 2, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Anyone ever hear of or deal with BrokeBoyGenetics?
> I usually deal with Darkhorse, but I'm hearing good things about Purple City and thinking of giving them a run.


Heard purple city were decent never tryed em myself tho and ive never heard of brokeboygenetics before


----------



## GrodanLightfoot (Jul 2, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> This thread sucks. Skunk thiols begin deteriorating after 10 days(scientific study proves it) so don't "cure" shit thinking it'll get skunkier.


That's why people want Skunk strains. They produce the precursor in large amounts, and provide the mechanisms to release it in large amount after harvest. And glutathione will hold on to those precursors. Traditional Cannabis works like an arm pit. The more precursors, the more it stinks when it's broken down over time. As long as you have precursor and something breaking it down. 

There might be a reason I grow with bulk weight lifting supplements.. Probably not because I love Skunks. Most modern strains are only missing part of the equation. Inactive enzymes, inactive dna. Sulfur antagonism. Calcium soaps. Mostly cultural obstacles, not genetic. Today's weed isn't nearly as useless as today's grow info being applied. 

Oh wait this is a bait post..

My thiols will kick your terpenes ass! Take your lefty terpene propaganda elsewhere, commie! STAY IN CALIFORNIA, WITH YOUR COOKIES, LOSER


I almost bit..


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 3, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> I distinctly remember when everyone wanted and started breeding for smoother less harsh smoke. It was'nt that long ago.


That might be different than the skunky weed had in the 80s . It was not harsh , it was stinky in a good attractive way  . ? I agree some weed is harsh when U smoke it . Did U smoke Skunk in the early 80s and was it harsh to you ?. I have a friends wife shes 67 yrs old and has seizers and shealways says weed that makes her cough is harsh .. Well harsh weed to the most of us woulds be the burn on the throat correct ? I'm just asking .. I want sum fking skunk weed so bad ..


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 3, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Looking for these?View attachment 5157831


Are those from Chrismas past  ? On the burmese kush wow I bet thats tasty ? I'd like that and sum Pakastani ,, I liked that when I was a kid .


----------



## conor c (Jul 3, 2022)

80skunk said:


> That might be different than the skunky weed had in the 80s . It was not harsh , it was stinky in a good attractive way  . ? I agree some weed is harsh when U smoke it . Did U smoke Skunk in the early 80s and was it harsh to you ?. I have a friends wife shes 67 yrs old and has seizers and shealways says weed that makes her cough is harsh .. Well harsh weed to the most of us woulds be the burn on the throat correct ? I'm just asking .. I want sum fking skunk weed so bad ..


Id call that throat expanding smoke rather than harsh myself but i get how some folks might say harsh instead


----------



## conor c (Jul 3, 2022)

80skunk said:


> Are those from Chrismas past  ? On the burmese kush wow I bet thats tasty ? I'd like that and sum Pakastani ,, I liked that when I was a kid .


Kwik seeds got quite a few Pakistani strains btw also a hybrid of tora bora x pck as well that fit the bill well im sure man


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2022)

Been smoking and vaping since 1969 and this harshness crap sounds sillier than shit, hash may have been very “expansive” when trying to hold a hit but harsh smoke has most likely been treated poorly after harvest. Also, seeded weed can seem harsh.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 3, 2022)

I always say “it’s more of a punch to the chest than harsh” to make understand when I’m describing a hit. Or picking apart a hit.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 3, 2022)

80skunk said:


> Are those from Chrismas past  ? On the burmese kush wow I bet thats tasty ? I'd like that and sum Pakastani ,, I liked that when I was a kid .


These are Super Skunk F5 Regs from Farmer John.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 3, 2022)

conor c said:


> Hmm maybe it depends on the vintage i do already have 4 separate super skunk lines already in the stash lol


These are Super Skunk F5 Regs from Farmer John.


----------



## conor c (Jul 3, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> These are Super Skunk F5 Regs from Farmer John.


Idk its the same source Angus got all his other 90s strains from you would need to ask him to be sure as for the lines i got i got old nirvana ones a older sensi one some s1s from older cuts in my stash already if thats what u asking idk farmerjohn


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 3, 2022)

conor c said:


> Idk its the same source Angus got all his other 90s strains from you would need to ask him to be sure as for the lines i got i got old nirvana ones a older sensi one some s1s from older cuts in my stash already if thats what u asking idk farmerjohn


He's legit, from what I've been told by thise that know him, and also admin here when I asked around. All vouched for his integrity.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 3, 2022)

Everybody has gotta have legit shit in their vault.
And we all gotta have a vault, right?

Morning Sun Kiss


----------



## conor c (Jul 3, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Everybody has gotta have legit shit in their vault.
> And we all gotta have a vault, right?
> 
> Morning Sun KissView attachment 5158049


Agreed lol


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 3, 2022)

This years run:
Sunny Days
Putang
Waziri
Superbud
Cheesequake
Creme de la Creme
Grape Stomper x 3 Bears
Shaman
Gelato

Late start:
Super Skunk
KUSHMint
ECSD

All outdoor. Western Mass.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 3, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> This years run:
> Sunny Days
> Putang
> Waziri
> ...


I'm interested in how the Waziri does for you, I picked up a pack earlier this year and have heard there are some unique terps in it.


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 3, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> This years run:
> Sunny Days
> Putang
> Waziri
> ...


Interested to see how the Shaman does for you, Its been around for ages now. I have a outdoor strain that I cooked up with Shaman as the mother and a Mother of Berries x Vashon Early Bird father, I am trying out the F1's this summer in Western Maine. Looking for a super early kick over to flowering with out having to run Autos...sick of dealing with what seems like earlier and earlier crappy fall weather each year.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 3, 2022)

Rivendell said:


> Interested to see how the Shaman does for you, Its been around for ages now. I have a outdoor strain that I cooked up with Shaman as the mother and a Mother of Berries x Vashon Early Bird father, I am trying out the F1's this summer in Western Maine. Looking for a super early kick over to flowering with out having to run Autos...sick of dealing with what seems like earlier and earlier crappy fall weather each year.


Yea, I tried to combat that in 2 ways, starting seeds in April, and running some autos as well. Thing us the autos start to flower when the plants are still so small, the output is so-so. However, because im so limited in the Alpha garden for space, harvesting the autos early will open up some space for my bigger plants to spread. Creme de la Creme, Grape Stomperx3Bears, and Jack Herer auto already in week 2-3 flower, but only 3 -3.5 feet tall.
The Shaman seemed to be growing like a spike, almost like a male, so I bent the fucker over to expand its potential. Hopefully.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 3, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I'm interested in how the Waziri does for you, I picked up a pack earlier this year and have heard there are some unique terps in it.


The Waziri is just plain freakin awesome. It is easy to grow, and in the beginning was the crown jewel of the garden. Just banged out healthy as fuck, nice fat leaves and the grower I got the seeds from had excellent luck with them as well. I mightacould be able to have a line on some beans for ya somewhere down the line here.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 3, 2022)

That's very kind of you. I still have a pack of it, just so hard to pick what to grow with plant limits. I'd like to dig into some landraces next year, I just picked up some Maruf Black that I want to pick through, but the waziri and a few other Afghan and Pakistan strains are right up there.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 3, 2022)

@Rurumo @Rivendell 
Here's some pics


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 3, 2022)

The same source was running Afghan Selections’ Sholgar and 5 of either The Real Seed Co.’s Kabul, also a backcross of Hawaiian Hashbud X (Hawaiian Hashbud X Balkhi), or repros of Balkhi or Waziri. 

Hoping the Sholgar keep to the stated size. Growing 15 footers this past year was certainly interesting but I’d rather stay a couple rungs lower down on the ladder lol. The Sholgar do look purty -
The Sholgar and Balkhi are just huge freaking monsters, 15 ft. And would kept going. They grow this strain for hash, let it go til it dies at gigunda proportions, then come back and pack it out on mules probably. It will grow for a straight 11-12 months probably if you let it. 
I wanna try both the Sholga and Balki, hoping to do that run in the Beta garden next season


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 3, 2022)

Rivendell said:


> Interested to see how the Shaman does for you, Its been around for ages now. I have a outdoor strain that I cooked up with Shaman as the mother and a Mother of Berries x Vashon Early Bird father, I am trying out the F1's this summer in Western Maine. Looking for a super early kick over to flowering with out having to run Autos...sick of dealing with what seems like earlier and earlier crappy fall weather each year.


Oh yes, now I remember, Wicked Pissah seeds








Wicked Pissah | Multiverse Beans







www.multiversebeans.com


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 3, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> The same source was running Afghan Selections’ Sholgar and 5 of either The Real Seed Co.’s Kabul, also a backcross of Hawaiian Hashbud X (Hawaiian Hashbud X Balkhi), or repros of Balkhi or Waziri.
> 
> Hoping the Sholgar keep to the stated size. Growing 15 footers this past year was certainly interesting but I’d rather stay a couple rungs lower down on the ladder lol. The Sholgar do look purty -
> The Sholgar and Balkhi are just huge freaking monsters, 15 ft. And would kept going. They grow this strain for hash, let it go til it dies at gigunda proportions, then come back and pack it out on mules probably. It will grow for a straight 11-12 months probably if you let it.
> I wanna try both the Sholga and Balki, hoping to do that run in the Beta garden next season


I actually have a pack of sholgar on my short list to grow out too! I tend to buy the afghan strains that claim chem, gassy, burnt rubber, and ammonia type terps. Those waziri look wonderful, I love the giant leaves.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 4, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> That's very kind of you. I still have a pack of it, just so hard to pick what to grow with plant limits. I'd like to dig into some landraces next year, I just picked up some Maruf Black that I want to pick through, but the waziri and a few other Afghan and Pakistan strains are right up there.


I'm interested in landraces, they seem to be the buzzword going around. However I'm more interested in finding it creating seeds acclimated to my specific valley. The old hippy growers used to tell me that if you found a good strain, and acclimated it to your specific spot, that every year the strain would improve in strength, resistance to mold and become, in effect, the best shit you could possibly grow. That's my dream. That's my path. And I believe it starts with Mass Super Skunk. I just can't get my fuckin hands on it.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 4, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> I'm interested in landraces, they seem to be the buzzword going around. However I'm more interested in finding it creating seeds acclimated to my specific valley. The old hippy growers used to tell me that if you found a good strain, and acclimated it to your specific spot, that every year the strain would improve in strength, resistance to mold and become, in effect, the best shit you could possibly grow. That's my dream. That's my path. And I believe it starts with Mass Super Skunk. I just can't get my fuckin hands on it.


giesel is chem d x mass super skunk.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 4, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> New to this thread, got a lot of reading to do. I'm seeking Massachusetts Super Skunk, all I could find was a clone for $350 which may or may not be what I'm looking for. Also seeking Dragon Weed of '79 which was grown in S. Deerfield MA successfully during the 80's. It is my belief that the Dragonweed was Mass SuperSkunk, although I have no evidence of this. I would know Dragonweed the second I saw it, as I grew up in the fields with my two best friends, whose father grew it extensively.


Dutch Dragon (found in the 1980s. A Landrace hybrid from Africa.) 








Dutch Dragon Weed Strain Information | Weedmaps


Find out everything you want to know about the marijuana strain Dutch Dragon. Learn about its origins, where to find it, and more.




weedmaps.com













Master Thai's Green Dragon (Master Thai) :: Cannabis Strain Info


A 100% 1970's All Old School #1 Turkish ~ Afgani Indica Preserved By Master Thai. Best Flavors @ 6 weeks cure. I've Been growing this strain on & off since 1974. I feel this is the strongest plant for pain I have or have seen on this planet in th...




en.seedfinder.eu





Does anyone have an idea about the breeding process that should be used? Was the Columbian Crossed to the Acapulco first? I’m guessing the Afghan was added in to stabilize, increase yield and shorten flower time since Col. & Acapulco are pure Sativa. I have Landrace seeds from all strains. 
Also just got Mexican Landrace seeds that are suppose to be over 50 years old. Kept in a jar. I’m gonna try to germinate them or see if a tissue culture lab in my area can do something. Any tips on starting ancient seeds.


----------



## decrepit digits (Jul 4, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> The next I will try is a dead skunk in the bottom of a five gallon bucket of soil, breeding that way will be a challenge.


Ok one dead small skunk, one five gallon bucket of dirt with skunk in the bottom, my best non skunk smelling skunk cut on top. Time will tell, and yes its outside with control plants.


----------



## Brettman (Jul 4, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> Ok one dead small skunk, one five gallon bucket of dirt with skunk in the bottom, my best non skunk smelling skunk cut on top. Time will tell, and yes its outside with control plants.


Lmao! What the fuck kind of thread did I just stumble upon haha


----------



## Brettman (Jul 4, 2022)

I always see this thread popping up, didn’t know you boys were that desperate.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 4, 2022)

I thought it was agreed that Mexican weed is just garbage.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 4, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> I thought it was agreed that Mexican weed is just garbage.


Skunk is made from Acapulco Gold which is “Mexican weed” also on most list as one of the best strains of all time.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 4, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> I thought it was agreed that Mexican weed is just garbage.


That's just because most of the weed that came north into the states was bricked and poorly cured, it has nothing to do with the strains that have historically been grown there. There has been plenty of unique and interesting strains cultivated in Mexico that make for great smoke when treated right


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 4, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> That's just because most of the weed that came north into the states was bricked and poorly cured, it has nothing to do with the strains that have historically been grown there. There has been plenty of unique and interesting strains cultivated in Mexico that make for great smoke when treated right


Like Acapulco Gold? I remember when that was around, was also this bud called Rainbow. Ever hear of that?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 4, 2022)

Skunk #1 or Shiva Skunk is my guess of what we're all missing.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 4, 2022)

budsltd.com/5-of-the-rarest-weed-strains-on-earth/


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Skunk #1 or Shiva Skunk is my guess of what we're all missing.


Maybe really old Shiva Skunk. I grew some from 2005 about six months ago and it was not skunky at all.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> I thought it was agreed that Mexican weed is just garbage.


I disagree
Oaxaca Highland 1970 is my kind of “Garbage”


----------



## JeffWix (Jul 5, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Like Acapulco Gold? I remember when that was around, was also this bud called Rainbow. Ever hear of that?


Where are you from?...we used to get the rainbow weed, lumbo gold, redbud, etc...NVA


----------



## conor c (Jul 5, 2022)

Kwik seeds gonna have 90s skunk special beans should be August roughly pretty sure at that time period and all was only nirvana seeds that sold it so that should be good


----------



## conor c (Jul 5, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> Skunk is made from Acapulco Gold which is “Mexican weed” also on most list as one of the best strains of all time.


Skunk1 is yes as for rks who knows but best example id say is look for the kinda almost zig zag structure kinda and that be closer to the Acapulco gold structure wise the uk cheese clones kinda got this going on as do other old skunk1 phenos before it was bottlenecked to shit in the wrong direction imo


----------



## conor c (Jul 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Skunk #1 or Shiva Skunk is my guess of what we're all missing.


Its not ive had shiva skunk from old and recent beans its not skunky skunky imo more of a citrus hint thing going on kinda


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 5, 2022)

conor c said:


> Its not ive had shiva skunk from old and recent beans its not skunky skunky imo more of a citrus hint thing going on kinda


Pretty sure he's just trolling...


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 5, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> I'm interested in landraces, they seem to be the buzzword going around. However I'm more interested in finding it creating seeds acclimated to my specific valley. The old hippy growers used to tell me that if you found a good strain, and acclimated it to your specific spot, that every year the strain would improve in strength, resistance to mold and become, in effect, the best shit you could possibly grow. That's my dream. That's my path. And I believe it starts with Mass Super Skunk. I just can't get my fuckin hands on it.


Mass Super Skunk is definitely still around in clone only form but I have to ask where you are and why you think that particular cut is the best place to start a breeding project to acclimate for your region?


----------



## conor c (Jul 5, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Pretty sure he's just trolling...


Im far from trolling? You might disagree with me and your welcome to your opinion but that doesnt mean im trolling your logic baffles me but ok lol


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 5, 2022)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?


Ethos has skunk hero or super skunk. Something like that.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 5, 2022)

conor c said:


> Im far from trolling? You might disagree with me and your welcome to your opinion but that doesnt mean im trolling your logic baffles me but ok lol


Not you, the guy you responded too..


----------



## conor c (Jul 5, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Not you, the guy you responded too..


Oh i see my mistake man lol


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 5, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Mass Super Skunk is definitely still around in clone only form but I have to ask where you are and why you think that particular cut is the best place to start a breeding project to acclimate for your region?


Well, first, I am in Massachusetts, thus Massachusetts Super Skunk I would think would be acclimated to this area?
Second, I'd like to think this was the same strain I grew up with in the fields of my friends father. 
More specifically, I am in the Pioneer Valley around Wendell, MA. area, along the CT River.
To be honest, I'm not sure why I have such a desire for the MSS, I can only say it is a gut feeling, and I listen to my inner voice.
If you have any other suggestions, I'd be open to creating a dialog. 
Last note, I dont remember ever the fields having issue with bugs, rot, mildew, or if so, it was very isolated and minimal.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 5, 2022)

JeffWix said:


> Where are you from?...we used to get the rainbow weed, lumbo gold, redbud, etc...NVA


I'm from Massachusetts, was raised by Vietnam vets, and military guys that would travel all over. I think rainbow was the first bud I actually hallucinate on. Knocked me onto the couch on a trip to the sun at the ripe age of 17...


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 5, 2022)

Ok, ok, I retract my "Mexican weed is garbage" statement. What I should have said, was that MOST of the weed that came out of Mexico was brickpacked, seed filled brown weed.
God bless 'The Smuggler' and his buddy that flew to Pakistan and brought back the seeds that changed the entire paradigm. The Onanagons? My memory is fuzzy here. I was in San Diego in the mid 80s when Ocean Beach local, 'The Wizard' I introduced me to 'Skunk weed from Humboldt ' These were small, goofball and smaller sized nuggets which immediately became the only weed I wanted to smoke. It looked pretty, light lime green, smelled skunky, expanded your lungs like hash, and left one completely stoned.
Ahhh, the good ol days.
Nearly a couple decades later, I lived in Willits for a spell, and learned a lot there. About all kinds of shit. Wish I'd saved that peanut butter jar of seeds I left behind.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 5, 2022)

JeffWix said:


> Where are you from?...we used to get the rainbow weed, lumbo gold, redbud, etc...NVA


And oh, yes! The Panama Red! Holy shit strong. Good luck smoking a bone if that. I remember a thin joint would get like 5 of us ripped, the last guy would suck the roach to nothing and eat the very end. Maybe we did that to remove evidence, but, it was a ritual.


----------



## mandocat (Jul 5, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Ok, ok, I retract my "Mexican weed is garbage" statement. What I should have said, was that MOST of the weed that came out of Mexico was brickpacked, seed filled brown weed.
> God bless 'The Smuggler' and his buddy that flew to Pakistan and brought back the seeds that changed the entire paradigm. The Onanagons? My memory is fuzzy here. I was in San Diego in the mid 80s when Ocean Beach local, 'The Wizard' I introduced me to 'Skunk weed from Humboldt ' These were small, goofball and smaller sized nuggets which immediately became the only weed I wanted to smoke. It looked pretty, light lime green, smelled skunky, expanded your lungs like hash, and left one completely stoned.
> Ahhh, the good ol days.
> Nearly a couple decades later, I lived in Willits for a spell, and learned a lot there. About all kinds of shit. Wish I'd saved that peanut butter jar of seeds I left behind.


Interesting you mentioned Willits! I'm growing some IBL skunk that is supposed to be from there. It came from here. The story is in the strain description. https://www.kingdomorganicseeds.com/kos-seed-shop/gamblers-table/kos-red-russian-skunk-f2/


----------



## mandocat (Jul 5, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Interesting you mentioned Willits! I'm growing some IBL skunk that is supposed to be from there. It came from here. The story is in the strain description. https://www.kingdomorganicseeds.com/kos-seed-shop/gamblers-table/kos-red-russian-skunk-f2/


This is what that plant looks like, at the moment. It is 105 here right now, hence the appearance.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 5, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Well, first, I am in Massachusetts, thus Massachusetts Super Skunk I would think would be acclimated to this area?
> Second, I'd like to think this was the same strain I grew up with in the fields of my friends father.
> More specifically, I am in the Pioneer Valley around Wendell, MA. area, along the CT River.
> To be honest, I'm not sure why I have such a desire for the MSS, I can only say it is a gut feeling, and I listen to my inner voice.
> ...


Mass Super Skunk is some great smoke but it can actually be kinda finicky in my experience. It definitely wouldn't be my first choice for a field in MA. I'm not 100% sure but I'm fairly certain it's creators we're indoor growers but I can say it definitely wasn't refined over generations to be acclimated to the environment in MA. In fact, it was more discovered than created if the stories are to be believed. It's got a great stone but I found it to be more burnt rubber and acetone than Skunk spray.

To be honest, I know it's way off from Skunk spray, but if I wanted to breed a strain primarily for outdoor growing in New England is probably start with Strawberry Cough. SC was brought to NY from CT by Kyle Kushman, and one of its parents was Strawberry Fields, a strain that was originally bred for outdoor growing in VT. It's supposed to be very mold resistant. I would love to find some actual Strawberry Fields but I've never seen it around. I have one cross that claims it has Strawberry Fields as a parent from a breeder in VT but I haven't gotten around to cracking it yet. Either that or just go with some good Afghan stock and start from scratch.

Not to discourage you from your endeavor, just didn't want you to spend a bunch of timing hunting down an MSS cut just to find out it wasn't at all what you were looking for!


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 5, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> It looked pretty, light lime green, smelled skunky, expanded your lungs like hash, and left one completely stoned.
> Ahhh, the good ol days.


Fuckin A... I feel you, man.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 5, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Mass Super Skunk is some great smoke but it can actually be kinda finicky in my experience. It definitely wouldn't be my first choice for a field in MA. I'm not 100% sure but I'm fairly certain it's creators we're indoor growers but I can say it definitely wasn't refined over generations to be acclimated to the environment in MA. In fact, it was more discovered than created if the stories are to be believed. It's got a great stone but I found it to be more burnt rubber and acetone than Skunk spray.
> 
> To be honest, I know it's way off from Skunk spray, but if I wanted to breed a strain primarily for outdoor growing in New England is probably start with Strawberry Cough. SC was brought to NY from CT by Kyle Kushman, and one of its parents was Strawberry Fields, a strain that was originally bred for outdoor growing in VT. It's supposed to be very mold resistant. I would love to find some actual Strawberry Fields but I've never seen it around. I have one cross that claims it has Strawberry Fields as a parent from a breeder in VT but I haven't gotten around to cracking it yet. Either that or just go with some good Afghan stock and start from scratch.
> 
> Not to discourage you from your endeavor, just didn't want you to spend a bunch of timing hunting down an MSS cut just to find out it wasn't at all what you were looking for!


I appreciate you! If you have any suggestions for where I can find these, or any beans that would do well in mass I'd be grateful for the info.
One if my bosses went all the way to NY to get 'The Real Sour D' a few years ago. Plot was beautiful, until borers almost wiped it out. Luckily, I caught it in time and was able to save them, after much work. I've also heard LSD and Blueberry does well in this region, have yet to see.
Strawberry Cough. Hmmm.
Ty.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 5, 2022)

mandocat said:


> This is what that plant looks like, at the moment. It is 105 here right now, hence the appearance.View attachment 5159008


Sweet! Ya, Willits was a trip!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 5, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Not you, the guy you responded too..


Are you serious? What makes you say that?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 5, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> Maybe really old Shiva Skunk. I grew some from 2005 about six months ago and it was not skunky at all.


When I started smoking in 1986 it was pretty much all super skunky in the Seattle area. I was under the impression that it was all Skunk #1. Not sure, but I would love to get that shit again.

The skunkiest strain I've grown yet is clone only Green Crack. But that had a fruity smell at the same time.

When I first ordered seeds I ordered some Skunk #1 from Sensi Seeds, but haven't grown them yet. I'm sure it's not gonna be the same, but I'd love to find it.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Are you serious? What makes you say that?


Well if I'm off base I apologize but the idealized RKS Skunk spray thing everyone is looking for is pretty blatantly not in Skunk #1 or Shiva Skunk, which has been discussed ad nauseum across the cannabis growing community for years and you've been here long enough that I kind of just assumed you knew that and were just stirring the pot. Those two Skunk crosses have been so thoroughly explored at this point if there was a Skunk spray pheno to be found there it would be widely in circulation at this point. Skunk #1 in particular is known as the cross that pushed Skunk to the sweeter side.

But I'm probably just an asshole who made an unfair assumption. 

To be honest, I'm kind of the opinion at this point that everyone is hunting for a memory that's been tainted by nostalgia, like when you try a restaurant for the first time and it's incredible and every time you go back it never quite seems to live up to that initial impression. It's just so hard to imagine that with so many people hunting it nothing notable has turned up yet. I mostly just follow this thread for the story...so many people collective hunting this one elusive smell


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 5, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Well if I'm off base I apologize but the idealized RKS Skunk spray thing everyone is looking for is pretty blatantly not in Skunk #1 or Shiva Skunk, which has been discussed ad nauseum across the cannabis growing community for years and you've been here long enough that I kind of just assumed you knew that and were just stirring the pot. Those two Skunk crosses have been so thoroughly explored at this point if there was a Skunk spray pheno to be found there it would be widely in circulation at this point. Skunk #1 in particular is known as the cross that pushed Skunk to the sweeter side.
> 
> But I'm probably just an asshole who made an unfair assumption.
> 
> To be honest, I'm kind of the opinion at this point that everyone is hunting for a memory that's been tainted by nostalgia, like when you try a restaurant for the first time and it's incredible and every time you go back it never quite seems to live up to that initial impression. It's just so hard to imagine that with so many people hunting it nothing notable has turned up yet. I mostly just follow this thread for the story...so many people collective hunting this one elusive smell


Not trolling. I'm just trying to figure out what it was. I'm sure the newer Skunk #1 and Shiva aren't what they were 30+ years ago. But in the PNW it was all skunky. It's not in my head. I smoked it for years before I was sent to rehab. And when I started again it I didn't get that stuff anymore, but I was also in CA when I started again.

I've just got an open mind, so I didn't discard those 2 as being what I was getting back then. And I also haven't read all 121 pages of this thread.

I've got a Hell's OG growing now, and it kinda has a similar smell sometimes and it's just vegging. Well actually I flipped it a few days ago, but we'll see how it smells flowering. It has a similar structure to the Skunk strains. I'm sure it's not quite what we're looking for either, but personally I'd love to find it again. Ever since my first time smoking I've always liked the smell of dead skunks,


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 5, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> To be honest, I'm kind of the opinion at this point that everyone is hunting for a memory that's been tainted by nostalgia


Thats pretty much what I said a while back, memories aren't 100% accurate. Everyone I've ever talked to remembers it either when they were a kid or young adult when weed was new to them... anyone that isn't around weed regularly thinks it smells like skunk.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 5, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Thats pretty much what I said a while back, memories aren't 100% accurate. Everyone I've ever talked to remembers it either when they were a kid or young adult when weed was new to them... anyone that isn't around weed regularly thinks it smells like skunk.


If it's was just nostalgia we'd all be using pop cans still.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> If it's was just nostalgia we'd all be using pop cans still.


I'm not saying it's all nostalgia, just that nostalgia makes that old skunkiness smell stronger in our memories than it really was. I've grown or smoked so many "skunk" crosses at this point, many that even claimed to be RKS, and sometimes you get that Skunk spray note, but then some old timer is always like "that's not RKS!". And I'm over here like, prove it! It's not like we have a reference point. Everyone's like "I remember it from the 80s!" ... the 80s were a while ago fellas, I think we need a more recent reference point to compare too. Otherwise we're just hunting ghosts. 

And then there's always the one dude who's like "it's real and my dad's second cousin grows it deep in Appalachia still" and I'm like then tell your dad's second cousin to send me a damn sample. Cause straight up if he can prove it I'll give him $10k for a cut today.

Anyways. That's my stoney baloney RKS rant for today.


----------



## decrepit digits (Jul 5, 2022)

Brettman said:


> I always see this thread popping up, didn’t know you boys were that desperate.


No desperation involved. I have what I want and need, just trying to help out and the opportunity presented itself. Not too many are in a situation to play with real skunks without real repercussions.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 5, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> And then there's always the one dude who's like "it's real and my dad's second cousin grows it deep in Appalachia still" and I'm like then tell your dad's second cousin to send me a damn sample. Cause straight up if he can prove it I'll give him $10k for a cut today.


LMAO yep! for real if anyone had it they would have capitalized on it


----------



## decrepit digits (Jul 5, 2022)

Hmm nothing notable has turned up well lets see. shoreline cut, cheese cut, deathstar cut, green crack cut, chem 91 cut, renee cut. and so on and so on, the list goes on and on. It was bred to everything for a reason, and that's why there are so many different early versions people remember. You can only dilute something so many times then it becomes something else. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 5, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> Hmm nothing notable has turned up well lets see. shoreline cut, cheese cut, deathstar cut, green crack cut, chem 91 cut, renee cut. and so on and so on, the list goes on and on. It was bred to everything for a reason, and that's why there are so many different early versions people remember. You can only dilute something so many times then it becomes something else. Enjoy the hunt.


Exactly. Green crack is half Skunk #1 too.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 5, 2022)

My memory of skunk (which was most likely super skunk, tbh) was a really bright, pale green bud with orange hairs that just stunk to high heaven, it didn't matter how many bags you had it in or if it was vac sealed, it still stink out your house and car. I grew it once in my mum's backyard and the neighbours kept complaining about a dead animal for over a few months! To this day, I have not seen any buds that even come close to looking like that or smelling like that. It was almost too strong too, one solid bong hit and I remember nearly greening out on it. I've been looking for this for 20 years but it is gone!


----------



## mandocat (Jul 5, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> My memory of skunk (which was most likely super skunk, tbh) was a really bright, pale green bud with orange hairs that just stunk to high heaven, it didn't matter how many bags you had it in or if it was vac sealed, it still stink out your house and car. I grew it once in my mum's backyard and the neighbours kept complaining about a dead animal for over a few months! To this day, I have not seen any buds that even come close to looking like that or smelling like that. It was almost too strong too, one solid bong hit and I remember nearly greening out on it. I've been looking for this for 20 years but it is gone!


----------



## mandocat (Jul 5, 2022)

I experienced that as well, in Oklahoma and California and it was so undeniable in terms of the odor! But the reason I remember the odor so well is that the high of that weed, California grown in particular, was spectacular! Even scary, on a very small amount. I am much more interested in finding that kind of high again, than that specific odor. Back to the age old question, can we ever truly revisit those experiences, even with identical genetics, many years apart? Set and setting are so important in our smoking experiences, I'll bet if you took something I grew to Hawaii, it would get you higher than it would in the continental US.


----------



## ncali (Jul 5, 2022)

Some of archive hear has the nose to it, rainbow driver. Smells like American skunk. But... you gotta hit that harvest window RIGHT ON POINT or it fades in the jar to garlic earthy stuff. Fwiw.

I used to drive around the western Sierra Nevada foothills as recent as 10 years ago and you can smell which little valleys had skunks in them.... to the trained nose, it wasn't an animal. Pretty big busts up there around those times. Quasi legal status for most operations, cartels hired boys to go camping in summer and fall. Dangerous time to hike "off trail" near certain national parks.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 5, 2022)

mandocat said:


> I experienced that as well, in Oklahoma and California and it was so undeniable in terms of the odor! But the reason I remember the odor so well is that the high of that weed, California grown in particular, was spectacular! Even scary, on a very small amount. I am much more interested in finding that kind of high again, than that specific odor. Back to the age old question, can we ever truly revisit those experiences, even with identical genetics, many years apart? Set and setting are so important in our smoking experiences, I'll bet if you took something I grew to Hawaii, it would get you higher than it would in the continental US.


Yeah absolutely, I'd just love to smoke it again, I don't care about the smell either!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> The skunkiest strain I've grown yet is clone only Green Crack. But that had a fruity smell at the same time.


I never got much skunk from green crack, definately fruity though. I only grew it a couple of times. As I recall it was a very floppy strain that needs a lot of support.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 5, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I never got much skunk from green crack, definately fruity though. I only grew it a couple of times. As I recall it was a very floppy strain that needs a lot of support.


Wow, not the one I grew. Short and stalky usually. I grew it for years and it did want some support later when the buds fattened but less than most.

Flowered fast. Smelled good. Wasn't super picky. Hardy against PM and shit. Never hermied. Potent.

But since the leaf to calyx ratio is higher it was tougher to trim. But I loved her, and still am in a way. She lives on everytime I smoke her.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 5, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Wow, not the one I grew. Short and stalky usually. I grew it for years and it did want some support later when the buds fattened but less than most.
> 
> Flowered fast. Smelled good. Wasn't super picky. Hardy against PM and shit. Never hermied. Potent.
> 
> But since the leaf to calyx ratio is higher it was tougher to trim. But I loved her, and still am in a way. She lives on everytime I smoke her.


This matches the description of what I grew here: https://tophatflor.com/green-crack/

"The stems of Green Crack are thin and grow horizontal so when stacked with baseball sized nugs it has nothing but trellis and stakes to support it."


----------



## conor c (Jul 6, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Mass Super Skunk is definitely still around in clone only form but I have to ask where you are and why you think that particular cut is the best place to start a breeding project to acclimate for your region?


Is there two cuts of the mass ss cos im sure when skunk va got it back from chemdog he said it was different also yes it was a indoor thing mostly i think


Gentlemencorpse said:


> Mass Super Skunk is some great smoke but it can actually be kinda finicky in my experience. It definitely wouldn't be my first choice for a field in MA. I'm not 100% sure but I'm fairly certain it's creators we're indoor growers but I can say it definitely wasn't refined over generations to be acclimated to the environment in MA. In fact, it was more discovered than created if the stories are to be believed. It's got a great stone but I found it to be more burnt rubber and acetone than Skunk spray.
> 
> To be honest, I know it's way off from Skunk spray, but if I wanted to breed a strain primarily for outdoor growing in New England is probably start with Strawberry Cough. SC was brought to NY from CT by Kyle Kushman, and one of its parents was Strawberry Fields, a strain that was originally bred for outdoor growing in VT. It's supposed to be very mold resistant. I would love to find some actual Strawberry Fields but I've never seen it around. I have one cross that claims it has Strawberry Fields as a parent from a breeder in VT but I haven't gotten around to cracking it yet. Either that or just go with some good Afghan stock and start from scratch.
> 
> Not to discourage you from your endeavor, just didn't want you to spend a bunch of timing hunting down an MSS cut just to find out it wasn't at all what you were looking for!


I see well sounds like s1s of the mass ss would be maybe more interesting vs the actual cut as you know cos you can get throwbacks and stuff you might find something more like skunk spray then and other stuff plus a bunch of crap phenos obviously as with all s1s but if you had plenty of s1s of it then it is maybe worth a try


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 6, 2022)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TreesUpNorth (Jul 6, 2022)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?


A few claim to have it, but who really knows. Vienna skies claims they have the legit legit, but Ive heard bad things about them. The guys kinda a dick too. I have heard a plant called munson, that is supposed to be real close. Best thing is to get some skunk packs, and start searching.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2022)

Seems like Groundhogs Day all over again sometimes here.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Seems like Groundhogs Day all over again sometimes here.


This thread is a meme more then anything


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2022)

Around 1970 there was an occasional batch of Mexican that would smell like Skunk Ass, always strong and seeded of course. Then early 90s a friend had good connections for near seedless Mexican and some of that would stink like skunk thru a couple Ziplocks. Was around often and never compressed, had lots of small bud leaves left untrimmed, buds mid range dense, long.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Around 1970 there was an occasional batch of Mexican that would smell like Skunk Ass, always strong and seeded of course. Then early 90s a friend had good connections for near seedless Mexican and some of that would stink like skunk thru a couple Ziplocks. Was around often and never compressed, had lots of small bud leaves left untrimmed, buds mid range dense, long.


Are you from CA?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2022)

Can’t help thinking a lot of great strains and potential projects never came to be because of the smell, and some may make Skunk look like Ditch Weed.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2022)

No


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 7, 2022)

conor c said:


> Kwik seeds got quite a few Pakistani strains btw also a hybrid of tora bora x pck as well that fit the bill well im sure man


I'll check it thanks


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 7, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I always say “it’s more of a punch to the chest than harsh” to make understand when I’m describing a hit. Or picking apart a hit.


Yup if its not expando I don't want it  . I just take smaller hits loll,


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 7, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> These are Super Skunk F5 Regs from Farmer John.


Hi, can I ask is it really skunky ? thx


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 7, 2022)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> @Rurumo @Rivendell
> Here's some pics


AWESOME


----------



## Mellow old School (Jul 7, 2022)

> I'm not saying it's all nostalgia, just that nostalgia makes that old skunkiness smell stronger in our memories than it really was


Nice one and as we all know being smokers, memory remains


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Jul 7, 2022)

80skunk said:


> Hi, can I ask is it really skunky ? thx


I'll let you know around November


----------



## decrepit digits (Jul 10, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> No desperation involved. I have what I want and need, just trying to help out and the opportunity presented itself. Not too many are in a situation to play with real skunks without real repercussions.


Update, a few hours after posting this a racoon dug into the bucket with the dead skunk, dug the cutting out onto the ground, he only got halfway down one side of the bucket. Next day replanted a now sick looking but alive cutting. Today the cut looks pretty bad so stuck 2 cuts of orange bud another skunk derived strain beside the original cut which is a hybred of early ak47 which was half skunk crossed to the cush strain. The bucket still smells of dead skunk but is placed where hopefully it cant be dug into again. Not sure what mister racoon thought he was doing digging for a dead skunk?


----------



## Brettman (Jul 10, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> Update, a few hours after posting this a racoon dug into the bucket with the dead skunk, dug the cutting out onto the ground, he only got halfway down one side of the bucket. Next day replanted a now sick looking but alive cutting. Today the cut looks pretty bad so stuck 2 cuts of orange bud another skunk derived strain beside the original cut which is a hybred of early ak47 which was half skunk crossed to the cush strain. The bucket still smells of dead skunk but is placed where hopefully it cant be dug into again. Not sure what mister racoon thought he was doing digging for a dead skunk?


Im too high & drunk for this lol


----------



## Brettman (Jul 10, 2022)

Like what the fuck


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2022)

I used to put a little bone meal in hole while transplanting ornamentals but raccoons would dig them up to get to the bonemeal. They would leave the plants upright sitting next to the hole. No more bloodmeal, bonemeal or fish meal outside. Deer are on my lot every day. They will sample plants and might pull them out of the ground if they really hate them.


----------



## conor c (Jul 11, 2022)

TreesUpNorth said:


> A few claim to have it, but who really knows. Vienna skies claims they have the legit legit, but Ive heard bad things about them. The guys kinda a dick too. I have heard a plant called munson, that is supposed to be real close. Best thing is to get some skunk packs, and start searching.


U be right there blue skies is a liar a thief and a con man he aint got it oldtimer1 said himself and it was him that gave him the old seeds he trying to say is rks he used to go under a different handle he also scammed some icmag members out of there seeds so aint like its a new behaviour dont waste yer money on the likes of him id say


----------



## conor c (Jul 11, 2022)

Mellow old School said:


> Nice one and as we all know being smokers, memory remains


not all stoners have a shit memory i think it just comes down to you really if your memory sucks to begin with then yeah il agree weed isnt gonna improve it much really


----------



## conor c (Jul 11, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I used to put a little bone meal in hole while transplanting ornamentals but raccoons would dig them up to get to the bonemeal. They would leave the plants upright sitting next to the hole. No more bloodmeal, bonemeal or fish meal outside. Deer are on my lot every day. They will sample plants and might pull them out of the ground if they really hate them.


Luckily scotland has no raccoons that sounds like they are a bit of a nuisance


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 11, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> Update, a few hours after posting this a racoon dug into the bucket with the dead skunk, dug the cutting out onto the ground, he only got halfway down one side of the bucket. Next day replanted a now sick looking but alive cutting. Today the cut looks pretty bad so stuck 2 cuts of orange bud another skunk derived strain beside the original cut which is a hybred of early ak47 which was half skunk crossed to the cush strain. The bucket still smells of dead skunk but is placed where hopefully it cant be dug into again. Not sure what mister racoon thought he was doing digging for a dead skunk?


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## decrepit digits (Jul 11, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Sorry did not think to set up a trail cam just in case something like this might happen. All I could show now would be a bucket with three cuttings, not sure that would be proof of something that happened days ago. So no history is real before cameras? If I go look do you back up every statement with photos?


----------



## decrepit digits (Jul 11, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Three of your recent posts contain statements with no proof, 12/12 from seeds june 22 2022, ak bean brains april 3 2022, and ak bean brains march 31 2022, I wont look for more.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 11, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> Sorry did not think to set up a trail cam just in case something like this might happen. All I could show now would be a bucket with three cuttings, not sure that would be proof of something that happened days ago. So no history is real before cameras? If I go look do you back up every statement with photos?


LOL, I'm laughing here because I think he's calling you out for pics of you burying an actual dead skunk in a pot, and that you expected such a setup to grow some skunky weed.

This thread is great for humor, I tell ya.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 11, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> Three of your recent posts contain statements with no proof, 12/12 from seeds june 22 2022, ak bean brains april 3 2022, and ak bean brains march 31 2022, I wont look for more.


I just want to see if your an entertaining nutter who actually buried a skunk in your pot or if this is a really dedicated troll job


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 11, 2022)

Wait a damn min. This fuckin guy really buried a dead skunk in a container thinking it’s going to cause skunk like terps? Please tell me I’m wrong. That’s definitely some troll shit


----------



## decrepit digits (Jul 11, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I just want to see if your an entertaining nutter who actually buried a skunk in your pot or if this is a really dedicated troll job


When the plants are done I will take a picture of the remains that are left just for you, and document the process of turning the bucket over and dumping it upside down to prove it was there all along. If you have'nt tried it how would you know it does'nt work? I am not afraid to think outside the box. Yaa I wait all these years just to troll peeps like you. 
My 89 seed bank catalogue lists six skunk no1 crosses, my 89 super sativa seed club lists four, my early sensi seed bank catalogue lists seven.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 11, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> When the plants are done I will take a picture of the remains that are left just for you, and document the process of turning the bucket over and dumping it upside down to prove it was there all along. If you have'nt tried it how would you know it does'nt work? I am not afraid to think outside the box. Yaa I wait all these years just to troll peeps like you.
> My 89 seed bank catalogue lists six skunk no1 crosses, my 89 super sativa seed club lists four, my early sensi seed bank catalogue lists seven.


Which strain of Sensi Seeds? I've got Skunk #1 here.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 12, 2022)

So we really arevusing a dead skunk as food?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 12, 2022)

Yep, it appears so


----------



## Brettman (Jul 12, 2022)

Bullshit 100%


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2022)

Only a Fundamentalist Evangelical would take this passage literally.


----------



## decrepit digits (Jul 12, 2022)

Brettman said:


> Bullshit 100%


 No dead skunk, I had to give up using bullshit or any other kind of shit cause of critters. The one in the middle is the original the others were added when I thought it was going to die. On another forum someone mentioned using animal fats and enzymes to enhance smells so it is a two for one experiment. And as I said before I will document when done, note the crack in the bucket for later reference. Or do you think I can not stand the smell of a dead skunk? or handel one? I stated way back in this thread I would try this, you all's reading comprehension is atrocious. Now who is trolling?


----------



## conor c (Jul 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Which strain of Sensi Seeds? I've got Skunk #1 here.


From what year tho cos past early 00s it defo changed cos of busts not everything was lost but plenty was they do however have the legit uk cheese cut some uk guys gave em back weird they dont do something with that more


----------



## decrepit digits (Jul 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Which strain of Sensi Seeds? I've got Skunk #1 here.


You missunderstand, I was showing just how often skunk was used in crosses. 1998 emery catalogue, discounting the banks already stated, there are 39 skunk crosses and that does take into account hidden skunk crosses or ones known to have skunk in them but not stated as such like ak47 crosses.


----------



## conor c (Jul 12, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> You missunderstand, I was showing just how often skunk was used in crosses. 1998 emery catalogue, discounting the banks already stated, there are 39 skunk crosses and that does take into account hidden skunk crosses or ones known to have skunk in them but not stated as such like ak47 crosses.


Thats cos its fairly stable if its later stock early early skunk 1 was less so way more herms etc as it was less bottlenecked/less worked skunk1 always did have good combining abillity going in its favour like say nl also thats why it was used so much that and people like it


----------



## decrepit digits (Jul 12, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Only a Fundamentalist Evangelical would take this passage literally.


Maybe you should start praying then cause I am of very literal persuasion.


----------



## decrepit digits (Jul 12, 2022)

conor c said:


> Thats cos its fairly stable if its later stock early early skunk 1 was less so way more herms etc as it was less bottlenecked/less worked skunk1 always did have good combining abillity going in its favour like say nl also thats why it was used so much that and people like it


Early skunks had no herms in about 90 I sprayed a 8 footer with gibberilic acid for weeks trying to get a few fem seeds it failed and ruined the plant. Its use had nothing to do with combining ability, it was its ability to increase potency. I have heard the original cheese could not be easily reversed or femmed either. Context in 79 smoked it first time, 85 was brought seeds of skunk to play with, almost ruined them in mid 90s, all most completely restored 08, 99 started research into origins and early mentions, last few years a few round about questions to sam. I am still listening and watching for tips and insight that might be useful to the improvement.


----------



## conor c (Jul 12, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> Early skunks had no herms in about 90 I sprayed a 8 footer with gibberilic acid for weeks trying to get a few fem seeds it failed and ruined the plant. Its use had nothing to do with combining ability, it was its ability to increase potency. I have heard the original cheese could not be easily reversed or femmed either. Context in 79 smoked it first time, 85 was brought seeds of skunk to play with, almost ruined them in mid 90s, all most completely restored 08, 99 started research into origins and early mentions, last few years a few round about questions to sam. I am still listening and watching for tips and insight that might be useful to the improvement.


it was found in a packet of sensi seeds skunk#1 in 1988 in southern england chiltern hills supposedly then cloned wasnt till later that the exodus collective comes into play and got 18 cuttings of it so almost the 90s its a bitch to reverse only possible with sts some argue it cant be done others say it can so make your own mind up about that one and sure thats what sam would say ask any other breeder see what they say lol i was talking more about early 80s skunk#1 lines or before then tbh there not very stable lines makes sense tho if u think about it cos it takes time to stabilise lines some more than others


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 12, 2022)

I also bury a skunk below the plant when I grow skunk weed, just like I bury blueberries below blueberry weed, bananas below banana og, and lemons below lemon kush. This year I'm growing a strain called "donkey dicks". I had to call around to several butchers in order to find the proper fertilizer for this new strain.


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 12, 2022)

this thread has gotten so off topic its amazing. I started at page 1 and got to 18 and gave up. So little useful info here. I was looking for people's experiences with skunky smelling strains and there's little of it. Also, I have picked through most posts on said topic spanning a handful of forums and am convinced there is no 'real' Roadkill Skunk, but different varieties that possess these odor profiles and perhaps are also privy to specific growing conditions to bring out this smell

This is the best list of real deal skunky smelling strains that smell like or closely resemble actual skunk spray by those out there sharing their experiences:

Albert Walker
Death Star
Devil
East Coast Sour Diesel
Euforia
Exodus Cheese
Fourway
Fucking Incredible
Garlic Bud
Holy Grail Kush
LSD
Mendocino Madness
Sensi Star
Shit
Shoreline
Skunk #1 (original)
Super Skunk (G-13 Labs)
Trinity


----------



## N8daSK8 (Jul 12, 2022)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?


Can also check a strain called Wappa. Just ran it. It’s skunk #1 X Northern Lights. Great yielder as well. Harvested 9 lbs off 48 plants


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 12, 2022)

N8daSK8 said:


> Can also check a strain called Wappa. Just ran it. It’s skunk #1 X Northern Lights. Great yielder as well. Harvested 9 lbs off 48 plants


I have both those. Thought about breeding them. Male Skunk #1 with Feminized NL. Both from Sensi Seeds. Maybe someday. Doubt it's gonna be what I'm hoping for though.


----------



## N8daSK8 (Jul 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I have both those. Thought about breeding them. Male Skunk #1 with Feminized NL. Both from Sensi Seeds. Maybe someday. Doubt it's gonna be what I'm hoping for though.


I’m with you though. True skunk #1 like the shit I use to get @ yr 2000 in high school. Good luck


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 12, 2022)

N8daSK8 said:


> I’m with you though. True skunk #1 like the shit I use to get @ yr 2000 in high school. Good luck


1986-1990 was all Super Skunky shit in the PNW.


----------



## N8daSK8 (Jul 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> 1986-1990 was all Super Skunky shit in the PNW.


One of the earliest strains I remember was silver pearl. Another skunk doniminent strain


----------



## phunky76 (Jul 13, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> this thread has gotten so off topic its amazing. I started at page 1 and got to 18 and gave up. So little useful info here. I was looking for people's experiences with skunky smelling strains and there's little of it. Also, I have picked through most posts on said topic spanning a handful of forums and am convinced there is no 'real' Roadkill Skunk, but different varieties that possess these odor profiles and perhaps are also privy to specific growing conditions to bring out this smell
> 
> This is the best list of real deal skunky smelling strains that smell like or closely resemble actual skunk spray by those out there sharing their experiences:
> 
> ...


whose shoreline? cause _Shoreline_ Genetics said theirs isnt skunky, but their texas roadkill is from what ive heard


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 13, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> whose shoreline? cause _Shoreline_ Genetics said theirs isnt skunky, but their texas roadkill is from what ive heard


Clone Only Texas Shoreline is mentioned in many, many threads going back pre-2010 as particularly skunky. I have the Devil's Harvest version and the Shoreline Genetics Shoreline BX and BX2, although I haven't grown either of them out. I have most of them on that list and am in the process of hunting down the rest. At some point i'll know and will be repotting my findings. Growing the Death-Star.. its 7 inches and already stinks like a skunk.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 13, 2022)

guitarzan said:


> I've been buying apparent Skunk #1 seeds for a few years and none of it was even a bit skunky...ever...the bud is OK, not deadly like Skunk was, and it smells zero like a skunk. Why call something something when it's something else? is my question.


Because people will buy them.


----------



## phunky76 (Jul 13, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Clone Only Texas Shoreline is mentioned in many, many threads going back pre-2010 as particularly skunky. I have the Devil's Harvest version and the Shoreline Genetics Shoreline BX and BX2, although I haven't grown either of them out. I have most of them on that list and am in the process of hunting down the rest. At some point i'll know and will be repotting my findings. Growing the Death-Star.. its 7 inches and already stinks like a skunk.


are clones of shoreline around? thought it was a myth....


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 13, 2022)

I don't know but I would guess so. I think Shoreline Genetics has it, back crossed it, closest thing in seed form. Devils Harvest has it also but its crossed with Oasis.


----------



## MannyPacs (Jul 13, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> Devils Harvest has it also but its crossed with Oasis.


Pretty sure I remember hearing they did not use the actual shoreline cut


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 13, 2022)

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Shoreline/The_Devils_Harvest/

They certainly claim they did..


----------



## phunky76 (Jul 13, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> I don't know but I would guess so. I think Shoreline Genetics has it, back crossed it, closest thing in seed form.


I directly asked shoreline genetics and they said their shoreline has no skunk smell. soo maybe not.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> are clones of shoreline around? thought it was a myth....


Skunk being still around is an unproven myth


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 13, 2022)

weird. lots of forum posts, going way back, list shoreline as a heavy skunk smelling strain. Perhaps more than any other strain on my list

I'm going to narrow my list down even further

Devil, Exodus Cheese, Four Way, Holy Grail Kush, Mendocino Madness, Sensi Star (pre 2000), Shoreline, Trinity 

Going by forum archives, multiple forums, these are the skunkiest 'seed breeder company' strains. I would think at least one of these will measure up to road kill skunk smell.


----------



## phunky76 (Jul 13, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> weird. lots of forum posts, going way back, list shoreline as a heavy skunk smelling strain. Perhaps more than any other strain on my list
> 
> I'm going to narrow my list down even further
> 
> ...


well clone only shoreline I believe is, texas roadkill is said to be skunky from what I have heard


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 13, 2022)

i believe it...


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## MannyPacs (Jul 13, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Shoreline/The_Devils_Harvest/
> 
> They certainly claim they did..


I don't remember what board it was but it was karma genetics got it from DH or vice versa and karma said it was not the actual cut. Ive grown 2 or 3 of their other offerings and have been happy with end results but the one thing I remember is multiple people who were "in the know" saying the DH cut was NOT shoreline.


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 13, 2022)

I read that also. I have done extensive work online looking for that real skunk-like smell. I've even exchanged private messages and emails. With all my research there was never a RKS, just different strains, likely sharing the same lineage way back somewhere, that carry that smell. The list I compiled is from sources, and multiple sources, that verify these strains being skunky... likely more than one of them has the RKS scent..

Also to mention, there were likely people that stumbled upon landrace genetics with these characteristics long ago.. maybe even selective breeding, and also think, all the strains that were never bred for seed purposes or other, there's likely many more..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 13, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> weird. lots of forum posts, going way back, list shoreline as a heavy skunk smelling strain. Perhaps more than any other strain on my list
> 
> I'm going to narrow my list down even further
> 
> ...


Dang. I've seen Holy Grail clones a few times and almost grabbed one. Next time I see it I'll definitely grab one.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 13, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> The original Shoreline x Deadhead OG selection (clone only at this point) is skunky. I've been growing it for years now.
> 
> It was given to me directly by Shoreline Genetics and predates all of his backcross work.
> 
> ...


I got his shoreline BX going right now. I think the skunk I’m looking for is gonna be different. I’m from AZ and all of the bud growing up came from Mexico. We used to get brick weed all year long. 15 mins from Mexico. Every year though since I was like 12 we get this bud in December called “Christmas Bud”. It was so skunky, my buddy smoked a joint of it across the field at school and the cops got called. So I’m thinking it’s some Mexican Landrace. Every variety we were all getting is probably a little different. Terrior does effect terp profiles as well as whatever soil they were using. All I know is you’d get a zip for 40$ and it would be main colas of 2 15 gram buds. Different shades of green but usually light. Covered in red hairs. Looks like your photo kinda. Anybody else heard of “Christmas Bud” and got more detail?


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 13, 2022)

I recently exchanged PMs with somebody who grew HGK and said it was the second skunkiest smelling strain he's grown and he's been popping beans since the late 80s. 1st was pre-2000 sensi star. He shared other info, I trust the source. He said also that he's grown newer releases of both of them and they're nothing like they used to be..


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 13, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> I got his shoreline BX going right now. I think the skunk I’m looking for is gonna be different. I’m from AZ and all of the bud growing up came from Mexico. We used to get brick weed all year long. 15 mins from Mexico. Every year though since I was like 12 we get this bud in December called “Christmas Bud”. It was so skunky, my buddy smoked a joint of it across the field at school and the cops got called. So I’m thinking it’s some Mexican Landrace.


What is funny is that I grew up smoking only Mexican import weed in Texas in the early 90's and every time I open up the jar of Shoreline OG, it reminds me of those days.

I also have a Shoreline BX2 outside being tested this year.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 13, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> What is funny is that I grew up smoking only Mexican import weed in Texas in the early 90's and every time I open up the jar of Shoreline OG, it reminds me of those days.
> 
> I also have a Shoreline BX2 outside being tested this year.


Yeah shorelines solid af. Your picture really looks like it with all those red hairs. It was never frosty. Greasy and dense. But it wasn’t bricked like everything else. I’m in AZ so we probably shared a lot of Mexico’s distribution routes haha. I test for Shoreline though so I don’t want to preach it yet. It would just sound like hype. I’m gonna shoot you a DM.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 13, 2022)

Super Skunk was not road kill skunk either. nevil even said it has sweet fruity to it like most cannabis does.

the mass super skunk that was supposed to be close to rks was found in a F2 run from the original release of super skunk.

also Indian Landrace Exchange just release a selection of (Hopar Valley Selection #2) that is supposed to be the stinkiest female they have came across in all there landrace hunting. may not be rks but it must mean something if they are going to say its the loudest. got a pack on the way im going to run next.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Jul 13, 2022)

I've smelled hops that smelled like straight skunk....I swear I was on to something.


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 13, 2022)

^ I have also. Heineken smells skunky..


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 13, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> ^ I have also. Heineken smells skunky..


New plan....water plants with Heineken


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 13, 2022)

Skunkor from He-man. This guy smells skunky with a twist of the waist.. don't know if the remakes do or not


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 13, 2022)

How come it took 125 pages to finally figure it all out. Just Skunk'Um









Skunk'Um - Loitering Deterrent


Love This : Skunk'Um - Loitering Deterrent



www.predatorpeestore.com


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jul 13, 2022)

something smells like straight skunk in my house... oh wait, its just my texas road kill!!


----------



## GreezzyGuy (Jul 13, 2022)

It's got burned rubber / skunk terps and I kept it for that. I'm happy to send a cut to anyone who wants to try it. 

if its got burnt rubber it has more afghan in it , The pole cat ,cat piss,Bad Bo ,stinky feet ,strain 
no burnt rubber,The old biker skunk. Before it got hit with the afghan and went down the burnt rubber road.Then the Thai and down the sweet road.
Who has that one in some shape or form?


----------



## phunky76 (Jul 14, 2022)

anyone ever try deadhead og? some have said its skunky.


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 14, 2022)

GreezzyGuy said:


> went down the burnt rubber road.


I like the sound of that. Future song lyrics?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 14, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> anyone ever try deadhead og? some have said its skunky.


Shoreline OG is Texas Shoreline x Deadhead OG


----------



## GreezzyGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> I got his shoreline BX going right now. I think the skunk I’m looking for is gonna be different. I’m from AZ and all of the bud growing up came from Mexico. We used to get brick weed all year long. 15 mins from Mexico. Every year though since I was like 12 we get this bud in December called “Christmas Bud”. It was so skunky, my buddy smoked a joint of it across the field at school and the cops got called. So I’m thinking it’s some Mexican Landrace. Every variety we were all getting is probably a little different. Terrior does effect terp profiles as well as whatever soil they were using. All I know is you’d get a zip for 40$ and it would be main colas of 2 15 gram buds. Different shades of green but usually light. Covered in red hairs. Looks like your photo kinda. Anybody else heard of “Christmas Bud” and got more detail?


what does the stuff from Mexico look like now? Can you still get some?And if so does it even resemble ,the Guerrero green which was make you cough stinky when you open the bag YUM.) highland Oaxaca, Acapulco.


----------



## keifcake (Jul 14, 2022)

I h


GreezzyGuy said:


> what does the stuff from Mexico look like now? Can you still get some?And if so does it even resemble ,the Guerrero green which was make you cough stinky when you open the bag YUM.) highland Oaxaca, Acapulco.


I haven't seen any in a couple years, but it's already been super hybridized. Definitely not the same as 20 years ago


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jul 15, 2022)

Has anyone tried lowering their pH to bring out the skunky Terps? I remember hearing heime mentioning that in his last potcast. He might have said raise the pH but I'm not sure now, I'm going to have to re-listen to it.


----------



## Splinter7 (Jul 15, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> I got his shoreline BX going right now. I think the skunk I’m looking for is gonna be different. I’m from AZ and all of the bud growing up came from Mexico. We used to get brick weed all year long. 15 mins from Mexico. Every year though since I was like 12 we get this bud in December called “Christmas Bud”. It was so skunky, my buddy smoked a joint of it across the field at school and the cops got called. So I’m thinking it’s some Mexican Landrace. Every variety we were all getting is probably a little different. Terrior does effect terp profiles as well as whatever soil they were using. All I know is you’d get a zip for 40$ and it would be main colas of 2 15 gram buds. Different shades of green but usually light. Covered in red hairs. Looks like your photo kinda. Anybody else heard of “Christmas Bud” and got more detail?



yes son. this was the way, every year. those buds were as good as some of the top i get now...smashed almost perfectly flat from few seeds, yes, but was fire and had crystals on it. i even got bubblegum and blueberry like this around 2001 to 2002. sativas, indicas, everything. i had a red one and i grew out the seeds. back then the grow went for 1500/qp. i don't think they were all land races, finished in about 8 weeks.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 15, 2022)

grape lime skunk bc - memegene


----------



## conor c (Jul 15, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> Super Skunk was not road kill skunk either. nevil even said it has sweet fruity to it like most cannabis does.
> 
> the mass super skunk that was supposed to be close to rks was found in a F2 run from the original release of super skunk.
> 
> also Indian Landrace Exchange just release a selection of (Hopar Valley Selection #2) that is supposed to be the stinkiest female they have came across in all there landrace hunting. may not be rks but it must mean something if they are going to say its the loudest. got a pack on the way im going to run next.


True but nevil did say certain phenos of the old school super skunk from the early runs was what people are looking for as well ie rks so its worth keeping that in mind as well bud but it would need to be a line made from early stock and selected towards that to still be that of course


----------



## phunky76 (Jul 15, 2022)

List of available Skunky strains 
Deadhead OG
Death Star
Fucking Incredible
Texas Roadkill 

Legendary Skunk strains
Shoreline 80s
Skunk 80s (not Skunk #1)
Roadkill Skunk 80s


----------



## phunky76 (Jul 15, 2022)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Has anyone tried lowering their pH to bring out the skunky Terps? I remember hearing heime mentioning that in his last potcast. He might have said raise the pH but I'm not sure now, I'm going to have to re-listen to it.


oddest thing I tried was rubbing coconut oil on a stem. honestly thought it worked but never tried again.


----------



## Johnnyz2u2 (Jul 15, 2022)

O hell yes! I was just asking thinking that same exact thought. I cannot find 80s skunk anywhere. Tried several “skunk” labeled shit that was nowhere NEAR the real skunk of the 80s. REAL skunk stinks so bad Like a skunk, tastes like a skunk and blows your mind! “East coast, west coast, lemon?skunk? PUHLEASE! They’re joking right? Anyone ever locate the real deal PLEASE let me know!


----------



## conor c (Jul 17, 2022)

phunky76 said:


> List of available Skunky strains
> Deadhead OG
> Death Star
> Fucking Incredible
> ...


Whos the 80s skunk not skunk#1 from then?


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Dang. I've seen Holy Grail clones a few times and almost grabbed one. Next time I see it I'll definitely grab one.


I grew Holy Grail back in 2008 ish , kind of for a friend , it was really danky and smoked great . Not 80s Skunk weedz tho  ..lol but as I like to say these dayz good enough hahaha .


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 17, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> What is funny is that I grew up smoking only Mexican import weed in Texas in the early 90's and every time I open up the jar of Shoreline OG, it reminds me of those days.
> 
> I also have a Shoreline BX2 outside being tested this year.


I seen many many L bows of that lime green import in Calif. valley .although good and tasty not Skunk budz of the 70s/80s ...


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 17, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> something smells like straight skunk in my house... oh wait, its just my texas road kill!!


But does it taste Skunky  . If it does where did U buy I would like to grab some , thanks


----------



## Johnnyz2u2 (Jul 17, 2022)

conor c said:


> Whos the 80s skunk not skunk#1 from then?


I haven’t a clue but I know someone with seeds from the 80”s and am praying one of them is skunk


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jul 17, 2022)

80skunk said:


> But does it taste Skunky  . If it does where did U buy I would like to grab some , thanks


yes, i think it does. my plant is a stand out from 2 packs from shoreline genetics.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 17, 2022)

conor c said:


> Whos the 80s skunk not skunk#1 from then?


AK Bean Brains has an 80s Skunk that's not skunk #1. It was a freebie, not sure if it made the final cut, it's been a while. I didn't find the ones I ran particularly skunky, more burnt rubber nose, but they were nice plants with great structure. Ran his 80s Skunk Romulan and that was a real gem, but not Skunk spray at all.


----------



## conor c (Jul 17, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> AK Bean Brains has an 80s Skunk that's not skunk #1. It was a freebie, not sure if it made the final cut, it's been a while. I didn't find the ones I ran particularly skunky, more burnt rubber nose, but they were nice plants with great structure. Ran his 80s Skunk Romulan and that was a real gem, but not Skunk spray at all.


 Good to know thanks Yeah i find rubber notes more prominent in todays genepool skunky skunk is alot less so romulan is good but i wouldnt say its skunky either imo its more a piney kind of thing


----------



## GrodanLightfoot (Jul 17, 2022)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Has anyone tried lowering their pH to bring out the skunky Terps? I remember hearing heime mentioning that in his last potcast. He might have said raise the pH but I'm not sure now, I'm going to have to re-listen to it.


Add a heap of lime and see? 

I used to think flavor was a forbidden topic. But listening to that podcast amongst it's clear that breeding Cannabis is a low effort scene. Guy was confused about sulfur/thiols. But has an opinion on skunk? Nope. Come back when you mix your own soil at least.. Another breeder on the black list. 

"Sulfur? Eh, whatever, it's just Marijuana. Skunk comes from myrcene. Theeyalls and aldehuds are silly. Take my sommelier class yall" - the west coast weed legends you always thought had a clue


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 17, 2022)

The skunk I remember definitely had acrid rubbery notes, like a rubber band aftertaste. I get flashbacks when I open a bag of elastics. But it was more in the aftertaste I remember, the smell was just skunk and weed smell, I guess that would be myrcene.


----------



## GrodanLightfoot (Jul 17, 2022)

conor c said:


> Yeah i find rubber notes more prominent in todays genepool skunky skunk is alot less so



"What's the difference?" —All the weed experts in California


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 17, 2022)

Sulphur supports myrcene production in my experience.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jul 17, 2022)

hey sudsie, you have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jul 17, 2022)

GrodanLightfoot said:


> Another breeder on the black list.


You don't have to worry, he died shortly after that podcast was released.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jul 17, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> View attachment 5165124


Skunks have their own RIU and there's a thread on it: "Old School Hooman Ass, who's found it???"


----------



## Fallguy111 (Jul 17, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> I've smelled hops that smelled like straight skunk....I swear I was on to something.


I read volatile sulfur compounds (vsc) can cause a skunky smell in hops. Hops being "related" to cannabis.








Sulfur Compounds Of Plants


Sulfur compounds are present in the plant in three forms: in the amino acids of proteins, i.e., cystine, methionine, and others; volatile compounds; and sulfates. It is known that a portion of the pr...




chestofbooks.com




This mentions plants grown in sulfur rich soil had more vsc's, maybe someone smarter then me can connect the dots.


----------



## conor c (Jul 17, 2022)

GrodanLightfoot said:


> "What's the difference?" —All the weed experts in California


Fatty acid chains supposedly is the difference lol


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 19, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> yes, i think it does. my plant is a stand out from 2 packs from shoreline genetics.


Thanks .. Is it Shoreline ? From Shoreline Genetics ? thanks again ...


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 19, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> ^ I have also. Heineken smells skunky..


Grolsh too, my two go to beers in the 80s  ... I need sum my 80s skunk weedzzzzzz real soon  , I'm going to loose it hahahah ...


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2022)

Point Special Beer could be a little Skunky


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jul 19, 2022)

80skunk said:


> Thanks .. Is it Shoreline ? From Shoreline Genetics ? thanks again ...


no, it is texas road kill from shoreline genetics


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2022)

Ethos Genetics Skunk Hero. Google it


----------



## conor c (Jul 19, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Point Special Beer could be a little Skunky


All beer can be skunky if its exposed to enough uv its why alot of bottles arent clear lol









What is Skunked Beer? | Skunked Beer Taste & Smell Guide


Learn what it means for beer to be skunked, from the chemical process, to the signs you should look out for. Read our skunked beer guide now!




vinepair.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 19, 2022)

Simmer down 
I like skunk beer


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Simmer down
> I like skunk beer


sometimes it not to bad and kinda good while other times it nasty


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 19, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> sometimes it not to bad and kinda good while other times it nasty


Heineken is my beer of choice or Grolsh


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 19, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Heineken is my beer of choice or Grolsh


Corona or budweiser for me lol


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jul 19, 2022)

RonnieB2 said:


> Ethos Genetics Skunk Hero. Google it


my buddy just run skunk hero. all hermed. nothing special in that bunch.
granpas stash looks interesting.


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 19, 2022)

oldtymemusic said:


> no, it is texas road kill from shoreline genetics


Gotcha thanks ..


----------



## conor c (Jul 19, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> Corona or budweiser for me lol


I prefer whisky myself but if i had to pick a beer proly the original Budweiser from czechoslovakia or peroni from Italy either or


----------



## ChocoKush (Jul 19, 2022)

conor c said:


> I prefer whisky myself but if i had to pick a beer proly the original Budweiser from czechoslovakia or peroni from Italy either or


nice, i like white rum


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 20, 2022)

conor c said:


> I prefer whisky myself but if i had to pick a beer proly the original Budweiser from czechoslovakia or peroni from Italy either or


I'm whiskey and coke too . Beer is to fattening .


----------



## 80skunk (Jul 20, 2022)

Here is some pix the Holy Grail Kush ,,the lil wide one is a 55 gal . trash bag w/ one plant under 400 hps . The tall ones are in 4"x4" rockwool cubes and a lil Co2 testing  ..


----------



## decrepit digits (Sep 18, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> No dead skunk, I had to give up using bullshit or any other kind of shit cause of critters. The one in the middle is the original the others were added when I thought it was going to die. On another forum someone mentioned using animal fats and enzymes to enhance smells so it is a two for one experiment. And as I said before I will document when done, note the crack in the bucket for later reference. Or do you think I can not stand the smell of a dead skunk? or handel one? I stated way back in this thread I would try this, you all's reading comprehension is atrocious. Now who is trolling?
> View attachment 5162226View attachment 5162227


chop time 
In order, control group, original 3 plants now, closer look, three stems, whats left of the skunk 1 2 and 3, where it lay on the bottom. The buds did not seem to change smell but the stems had a more acrid smell to them, noticeably different, will check again as they dry.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 18, 2022)

Too strange for this 1st generation Freak!


----------



## Northstar831 (Sep 18, 2022)

I have grandpappy skunk which Sam the skunk man confirmed are the great grandparents of skunk 1, I live in Santa Cruz county


----------



## Spindle818 (Sep 18, 2022)

Northstar831 said:


> I have grandpappy skunk which Sam the skunk man confirmed are the great grandparents of skunk 1, I live in Santa Cruz county


So you have a plant that is over 40 years old?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> chop timeView attachment 5199716View attachment 5199717View attachment 5199718View attachment 5199719View attachment 5199720View attachment 5199721View attachment 5199722View attachment 5199723
> In order, control group, original 3 plants now, closer look, three stems, whats left of the skunk 1 2 and 3, where it lay on the bottom. The buds did not seem to change smell but the stems had a more acrid smell to them, noticeably different, will check again as they dry.


Appears to be an opossum scraped up along the walk in. 

My Pre 98 BK and bbhp are getting some funk going here.


----------



## Northstar831 (Sep 18, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> So you have a plant that is over 40 years old?


Look up jade nectar in Santa Cruz, some guy bought seeds in 87 from Sam the skunkman that needed up being the grandparents of skunk 1, he didn’t have time to grow them so he froze them for 40 years, germinated them and open room pollinated whatever grew out, now they are for sale at dispensaries


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 18, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Appears to be an opossum scraped up along the walk in.
> 
> My Pre 98 BK and bbhp are getting some funk going here.
> 
> View attachment 5199820View attachment 5199821


When I was like 6 I was playing with my cat with a ball. All of a sudden the cat tripped out and gave up on the ball. I went to see what scared him and saw a opossum in the corner and realized why my cat tripped out. That little fucker was hissing and shit all crazy. My dad called Animal Control and it took 2 dudes with those hook pull things and the fucker was going crazy.

OK sorry let's get back to Skunks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> When I was like 6 I was playing with my cat with a ball. All of a sudden the cat tripped out and gave up on the ball. I went to see what scared him and saw a opossum in the corner and realized why my cat tripped out. That little fucker was hissing and shit all crazy. My dad called Animal Control and it took 2 dudes with those hook pull things and the fucker was going crazy.
> 
> OK sorry let's get back to Skunks.


My dog grabbed our local one a bit back. Shook the bejesus out of it and ran into the living room with it when the wife opened the door. He dropped it on the floor and it commenced to playing possum. Dog followed me as I got my welding gloves. Seeing its opening the opossum jumped up and ran towards the slider. And my wife was hysterically in its trajectory. Dog and I arrived thinking wife was being viciously mauled. Found it to be making like a fawn on ice as it frantically attempted ceramic tile. It saw the dog and back to possum mode. Picked it up and carried it outside with no hostilities. Good creatures. Bad rep. 

Oh shit. Wrong thread.


----------



## JeffWix (Sep 19, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My dog grabbed our local one a bit back. Shook the bejesus out of it and ran into the living room with it when the wife opened the door. He dropped it on the floor and it commenced to playing possum. Dog followed me as I got my welding gloves. Seeing its opening the opossum jumped up and ran towards the slider. And my wife was hysterically in its trajectory. Dog and I arrived thinking wife was being viciously mauled. Found it to be making like a fawn on ice as it frantically attempted ceramic tile. It saw the dog and back to possum mode. Picked it up and carried it outside with no hostilities. Good creatures. Bad rep.
> 
> Oh shit. Wrong thread.



Yeah, unless you have horses...possums carry EPM - Equine Protozoal Myeloencephalitis...Fatal once contracted as eventually the horse will have no balance or ability to stay on their feet.
Around my house they not only get "a bad rap" but also a round or 2 of #5 Turkey shot from a full choke barrel.

Perhaps you and BlueSkies can start a new seed company...Frozen OldTimer Beans


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2022)

100 knee bends, hard fast walk. Done
Time to plant sum beans


----------



## Krit (Sep 19, 2022)

Northstar831 said:


> I have grandpappy skunk which Sam the skunk man confirmed are the great grandparents of skunk 1, I live in Santa Cruz county


Did you grow it yet? Got some of those beans also but haven't popped them yet. Wondering how it is, may have to go soak some.


----------



## Northstar831 (Sep 19, 2022)

Krit said:


> Did you grow it yet? Got some of those beans also but haven't popped them yet. Wondering how it is, may have to go soak some.


Not yet saving them for a breeding project


----------



## conor c (Sep 20, 2022)

Northstar831 said:


> Not yet saving them for a breeding project


I bet there just old skunk1 i dont think for one second there the parental stock that made the first version of skunk#1 idc what sam says proofs in the pudding if they done in 12 weeks its skunk if its done 16 + weeks then maybe just maybe its closer to the parental lines good luck regardless man just pointing out what is more likely


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Sep 20, 2022)

I received 6 seeds (for free) from @thisbuds4u101 awhile back and managed to get 4 to pop. It looks like I have 1 male and 3 females. I am working on taking some clones and then will flower them out as is to try and make some more seeds.

These are supposed to also be precursors to Skunk #1, 1978-1979 vintage beans collected from the dumpster after Sam's seed company in Santa Cruz was raided.

It is funny how we have multiple lines of seeds claiming to be of this vintage now.

I'll get some pics when there is something to see.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Sep 20, 2022)

Northstar831 said:


> Look up jade nectar in Santa Cruz, some guy bought seeds in 87 from Sam the skunkman that needed up being the grandparents of skunk 1, he didn’t have time to grow them so he froze them for 40 years, germinated them and open room pollinated whatever grew out, now they are for sale at dispensaries


Probably just that Todd McCormick shit bro.


----------



## conor c (Sep 20, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I received 6 seeds (for free) from @thisbuds4u101 awhile back and managed to get 4 to pop. It looks like I have 1 male and 3 females. I am working on taking some clones and then will flower them out as is to try and make some more seeds.
> 
> These are supposed to also be precursors to Skunk #1, 1978-1979 vintage beans collected from the dumpster after Sam's seed company in Santa Cruz was raided.
> 
> ...


To be what they claim they would have to be mazar x Colombian gold or Acapulco gold x mazar or a mix of those two in the one seed lot cos thats what the parents are the cross of those two sativa x ghani hybrid lines then inbred is what makes skunk#1 meant to be


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2022)

I call bs on 40 year old freezer beans.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 20, 2022)

JeffWix said:


> Yeah, unless you have horses...possums carry EPM - Equine Protozoal Myeloencephalitis...Fatal once contracted as eventually the horse will have no balance or ability to stay on their feet.
> Around my house they not only get "a bad rap" but also a round or 2 of #5 Turkey shot from a full choke barrel.
> 
> Perhaps you and BlueSkies can start a new seed company...Frozen OldTimer Beans


Buy a car or provide me with a horse. 

Disease carrying due to carrion diet. I hope you and crew are removing roadkill your selves. It keeps pathogens to minimum chance of zoonotic trans mission. 

I hear you.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 20, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I call bs on 40 year old freezer beans.











The ‘Doomsday’ Vault Where the World’s Seeds Are Kept Safe


Inside the vault that holds the largest collection of agricultural biodiversity




time.com


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Sep 20, 2022)

conor c said:


> To be what they claim they would have to be mazar x Colombian gold or Acapulco gold x mazar or a mix of those two in the one seed lot cos thats what the parents are the cross of those two sativa x ghani hybrid lines then inbred is what makes skunk#1 meant to be


anyone with the nerve to grow em, these days sure better be on point ,with the carbon filter thing.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 20, 2022)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> anyone with the nerve to grow em, these days sure better be on point ,with the carbon filter thing.


The smell is on people in stores, restaraunts and at intersections. Wafting over public events. Legal like changed things. I got a kush skunking. It is sad compared to the bag seeds in my fishing gear from 20+ years ago.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The ‘Doomsday’ Vault Where the World’s Seeds Are Kept Safe
> 
> 
> Inside the vault that holds the largest collection of agricultural biodiversity
> ...


I mean if dude pulled them out of the doomsday vault maybe but you know they spend millions of dollars to operate that place though.

For an average person saying they kept seeds in a fridge for 40 years that's a hard thing to believe. Especially in Cali. 

No power outages, no moving, no thawing of the seeds....

Sure buddy. You guys can believe that but for me I'm gonna stick with bs.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 20, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I mean if dude pulled them out of the doomsday vault maybe but you know they spend millions of dollars to operate that place though.
> 
> For an average person saying they kept seeds in a fridge for 40 years that's a hard thing to believe. Especially in Cali.
> 
> ...


I'm still digging seeds out of my old fishing and hunting gear. Not to mention the disc golf bag. A bit of abrasion and H2O2 spritz = germ. I believe it is dry that matters. And stable storage.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm still digging seeds out of my old fishing and hunting gear. Not to mention the disc golf bag. A bit of abrasion and H2O2 spritz = germ. I believe it is dry that matters. And stable storage.


Like I said. I don't believe it for 1 second. The 40 year old freezer beans.

Could it be true, sure but so could the Loch Ness monster. 

Call me a pessimist but naw. Especially with all the skunk talk the last year or two online creating higher demands for that "old" skunk.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Sep 20, 2022)

Last year or two? There are threads on here from 2014 about people looking for rks, the best lead I found in those threads were the strains I just recently posted.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 21, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Like I said. I don't believe it for 1 second. The 40 year old freezer beans.
> 
> Could it be true, sure but so could the Loch Ness monster.
> 
> Call me a pessimist but naw. Especially with all the skunk talk the last year or two online creating higher demands for that "old" skunk.


What you don't believe him


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2022)

Early 70s, smoked very Skunk smelling weed going as South Mexican or Columbian.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Sep 21, 2022)

Greg McAlister's sister died and they found Greg's old seed stash from the early 80's in there. It turned out to contain Purest Indica, which was one half of Northern Lights, and they were able to be reproduced successfully. Now I have a bunch of those in my own hands. That's 40 years.

It is not a stretch. Refrigerator/freezers were made better in the 70's and 80's than they are now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 21, 2022)

I've got some ocean front property in Arizona for sale.


----------



## conor c (Sep 21, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Like I said. I don't believe it for 1 second. The 40 year old freezer beans.
> 
> Could it be true, sure but so could the Loch Ness monster.
> 
> Call me a pessimist but naw. Especially with all the skunk talk the last year or two online creating higher demands for that "old" skunk.


Well i been to loch ness the only monsters there are the midges those little bastards will eat you alive other than that and the odd seal or whale or something like that making it into the river ness then up to the loch i dont buy it nessie aint around anymore imo if it ever was who knows least we know skunky skunk did exist extinct now or not lol


----------



## raggyb (Sep 21, 2022)

but if one was going to make up a story it would obviusly start with "seeds were in a freezer for 40 years..."


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 21, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> chop timeView attachment 5199716View attachment 5199717View attachment 5199718View attachment 5199719View attachment 5199720View attachment 5199721View attachment 5199722View attachment 5199723
> In order, control group, original 3 plants now, closer look, three stems, whats left of the skunk 1 2 and 3, where it lay on the bottom. The buds did not seem to change smell but the stems had a more acrid smell to them, noticeably different, will check again as they dry.


Lmao


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 21, 2022)

Oh wait i thought i was in the RKS thread


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 21, 2022)

Dude was alive but never popped any of these treasured seeds for 40 years. Dies and his family is like "oh wait, guess what we found..."

I'll keep my money till I see other people's grows from those magical mystery freezer beans.

I'm skeptical of so much stuff in this age of bull crap.


----------



## decrepit digits (Sep 21, 2022)

Opposums and skunks have different teeth, that's why I showed the teeth. I was hoping some fur would be left. I think insects got into the bottom of the bucket, but there was still a little smell from the remains. I know someone with a freezer that may have older seeds than 40 years but nothing I am interested in, he is or was an acclimation'ist. On to the next experiment.


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 21, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> Opposums and skunks have different teeth, that's why I showed the teeth. I was hoping some fur would be left. I think insects got into the bottom of the bucket, but there was still a little smell from the remains. I know someone with a freezer that may have older seeds than 40 years but nothing I am interested in, he is or was an acclimation'ist. On to the next experiment.


You really tried burying a dead skunk with your weed ? Shit i thought i had heard and seen it all! 

I have seen or been told of Fish , Snakes, Shellfish, Fresh Seaweed but never have i ever seen nor have i ever heard of someone burying a dead skunk the Internet is the best !


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 22, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> Opposums and skunks have different teeth, that's why I showed the teeth. I was hoping some fur would be left. I think insects got into the bottom of the bucket, but there was still a little smell from the remains. I know someone with a freezer that may have older seeds than 40 years but nothing I am interested in, he is or was an acclimation'ist. On to the next experiment.





BigSco508 said:


> You really tried burying a dead skunk with your weed ?


I question the veracity of his statements to say the least


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Sep 22, 2022)

conor c said:


> Well i been to loch ness the only monsters there are the midges those little bastards will eat you alive other than that and the odd seal or whale or something like that making it into the river ness then up to the loch i dont buy it nessie aint around anymore imo if it ever was who knows least we know skunky skunk did exist extinct now or not lol


i have no doubt it is hidden, in more of what u smoke than you know.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Sep 22, 2022)

I think my sniffer has either evolved or devolved when it comes to cannabis. I was jarring up what is supposed to be "animal pie" and to me its overwhelming burnt rubber and fuel smell. My partner (who doesn't consume) walked in and said that smells good, I asked what it smells like and she says like strawberry cream cake. I have no clue how we could be so far off. So my thought is since she regularly says my herb smells like "skunk" maybe us enthusiasts have better honed however we smell terps.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> I think my sniffer has either evolved or devolved when it comes to cannabis. I was jarring up what is supposed to be "animal pie" and to me its overwhelming burnt rubber and fuel smell. My partner (who doesn't consume) walked in and said that smells good, I asked what it smells like and she says like strawberry cream cake. I have no clue how we could be so far off. So my thought is since she regularly says my herb smells like "skunk" maybe us enthusiasts have better honed however we smell terps.


Have you had covid?

Since I got covid last Nov I can't smell weed for shit. Nearly anything else I can smell somewhat correctly but weed is all fucked up.

Sucks


----------



## mindriot (Sep 26, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Have you had covid?
> 
> Since I got covid last Nov I can't smell weed for shit. Nearly anything else I can smell somewhat correctly but weed is all fucked up.
> 
> Sucks


 Same here. Also anything solvent based, diesel fuel, gas.. all smell weird. Been like 8 months. Need to have my friends tell me how good the terps are.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2022)

mindriot said:


> Same here. Also anything solvent based, diesel fuel, gas.. all smell weird. Been like 8 months. Need to have my friends tell me how good the terps are.


Same with the solvents/chemicals. It's slowly getting better. Was able to actually smell the trees but not the river this weekend at a local pack. Caught a split second of blackberries smell too. But it fades almost instantly


----------



## conor c (Sep 26, 2022)

mindriot said:


> Same here. Also anything solvent based, diesel fuel, gas.. all smell weird. Been like 8 months. Need to have my friends tell me how good the terps are.


Ive had covid too its messed with my sense of smell a little but not enough that i cant identify most stuff by smell still but im not at my full power for sure if u get me i always had a really good nose for weed beforehand so i just hope it comes back to full burn over time i think it will time will tell on that one ig and it is funny you say that with fuel type ones it took me a couple of months to smell them correctly i could identify lemon strains and mimosa and all sorts of other stuff but chem like strains like stardawg c4dd superstardog etc took a bit longer to come back its weird i can tell them now but before they came out to me then as more sweet smelling and earthy rather than fuel/solvent etc for a bit but now i can tell straight away but i still cant tell every nuance quite like i used to


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 26, 2022)

Damn sorry to hear yall are still feeling the effects. From everything ive seen in the news theres a huge chance of a full recovery of your senses at least. Lots of places doing essential oil therapies and other things now to help, id look into it


----------



## 80skunk (Sep 30, 2022)

Northstar831 said:


> I have grandpappy skunk which Sam the skunk man confirmed are the great grandparents of skunk 1, I live in Santa Cruz county


Hey  is it skunky ? Like really danky ? Sticky ? thanks


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 15, 2022)

I just put the grandfather skunks from @thisbuds4u101 into flower after transplant a few days ago. Out of 6 seeds, I have 4 cloned and sexed, 1 male, 3 females. I want more seeds so I am going to make some F2's. At the same time, I'm going to try and cross with a few cuts also.



Left to right:
Front row: 3 skunk females
Middle row: Chem91, Skunk male, Triangle Kush
Back row: Sour Diesel (Weasel's cut), Slurricane, Tahoe OG

Fingers crossed we see viable pollen and something interesting in the way of terps or flavor.  

I'm not giving up!


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 15, 2022)

Looks good


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 15, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Looks good


Thanks so much, again, for the gift! It has taken me awhile to get everything situated just right to undertake this project. I don't normally do tent seed grows. I was sad to have to kill off the original parents, but I made sure I had multiple clones of each first.

Fingers crossed for goodness!


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Nov 15, 2022)

Just harvested 3 beauties just as strong and potent as the last time got a really good yield as well. Good luck looks and sounds like you’ve got things under control.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 15, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Just harvested 3 beauties just as strong and potent as the last time got a really good yield as well. Good luck looks and sounds like you’ve got things under control.


What’s the smell and high like?

I haven’t had a chance to pop the seeds I have yet, but I’ve got 8 different Texas roadkill females I just put into flower, hopefully find something interesting there.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Nov 16, 2022)

It is not a stretch. Refrigerator/freezers were made better in the
Look up jade nectar in Santa Cruz, some guy bought seeds in 87 from Sam the skunkman that needed up being the grandparents of skunk 1, he didn’t have time to grow them so he froze them for 40 years, germinated them and open room pollinated whatever grew out, now they are for sale at dispensaries
[/QUOTE]

That story seems to get stranger and stranger, with more and more holes. As sam left to go Holland in 1984.
Skunk#1 in Holland was built out of what sam calls ancestral skunk. Ancestral skunk seems to give out the same plants and phenotypes as sams early USA version of skunk#1. Mad jag got loads of them off sam and rob afew years before they left to Holland and from mad jaggs pictures the plants seem to be the same as what comes out of ancestral skunk, still giving the main 3 phenotypes but having alot of hermi problems. In that earlier version it seems to show a extreme sativa Colombian was used (that shows in 1 pf the phenos) but the Afghan dont seem to be the same as what seems to have been added in Holland as some of the Afghan phenotypes show a narrower leaf type Afghan. Mad jag has some pretty interesting pictures as well as some very interesting plants coming out of ancestral skunk. Im pretty sure another more broad leaf type Afghan got added to its development in Holland, most likely the lemony type Afghan sam had which judging by how much it shows now in skunk#1 has probably changed it quite abit from what it originally was or could be found in it


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Nov 16, 2022)

Mad jags pictures of 1980 skunk#1/Sams USA version of skunk#1


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Nov 16, 2022)

Continued


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 16, 2022)

Love those long missile colas! Very old school looking like the AKBB Kali Mist I grew out this year.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 16, 2022)

So I'm smoking on some of this Heime Cheeba skunk right now, and here's the deal- I went in wanting to hate it... but actually, it's pretty good. Not $500 good, and it isn't RKS, not even close, but it is skunky for modern stuff... and sort of taste like a toilet... but not intensely so. Very, very comparable to Bodhi's Hashplant D. Overall, I'd say HPD has a bit more of a "puppy breath" tone, and this is a touch more sour... but it's very similar.
The high is like a good, classic, indica dom type effect. Super mellow, spacey and stupid, with slight body numbing. I could see this being something I bought in a time before dispensaries. 
Good, but still not RKS. It doesn't have the ass-blasting, gas attack reek of the old RKS.


----------



## decrepit digits (Nov 16, 2022)

Non netherlands skunks did not hermi. The ancestral skunks that were offered recently were field open pollinated in a northern country, not the best way to make seeds. The early mid 80s skunks from seeds started with indica leaves and as they grew the leaves narrowed to sativa leafs at the top of the plant. Cuttings would have the sativa leafs only, but somewhat wider under just floros. The early skunks were crossed to everything around at the time, resulting in the wide range of individual experiences with different skunk morphology.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 16, 2022)

TheWholeTruth said:


> Mad jags pictures of 1980 skunk#1/Sams USA version of skunk#1
> 
> View attachment 5227052View attachment 5227055View attachment 5227056View attachment 5227057


Verde Valley, AZ


----------



## GrowMaster99 (Nov 16, 2022)

johny22 said:


> Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan?











Feminized Cannabis Seeds | Best Genetics - Sensi Seeds UK


Feminized cannabis seeds make growing easy! Perfect for beginners & experienced growers. ✔ Grow as female plants ✔ Best service ✔ Best range – Shop today!




sensiseeds.com


----------



## conor c (Nov 16, 2022)

decrepit digits said:


> Non netherlands skunks did not hermi. The ancestral skunks that were offered recently were field open pollinated in a northern country, not the best way to make seeds. The early mid 80s skunks from seeds started with indica leaves and as they grew the leaves narrowed to sativa leafs at the top of the plant. Cuttings would have the sativa leafs only, but somewhat wider under just floros. The early skunks were crossed to everything around at the time, resulting in the wide range of individual experiences with different skunk morphology.


I find early 80s skunk less stable sexually vs stuff from the later 80s onwards in my experience especially indoors


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 17, 2022)

SFnone said:


> So I'm smoking on some of this Heime Cheeba skunk right now, and here's the deal- I went in wanting to hate it... but actually, it's pretty good. Not $500 good, and it isn't RKS, not even close, but it is skunky for modern stuff... and sort of taste like a toilet... but not intensely so. Very, very comparable to Bodhi's Hashplant D. Overall, I'd say HPD has a bit more of a "puppy breath" tone, and this is a touch more sour... but it's very similar.
> The high is like a good, classic, indica dom type effect. Super mellow, spacey and stupid, with slight body numbing. I could see this being something I bought in a time before dispensaries.
> Good, but still not RKS. It doesn't have the ass-blasting, gas attack reek of the old RKS.


I had two females from AG seeds Skunk #1 and they tasted like the smell of an old toilet...not appealing and little effect on body or head. It was a yielder though of solid dense buds if that is your thing. Finished in 9/10 weeks.


----------



## ChocoKush (Nov 17, 2022)

Just started whole pack of Sterling Skunk repo by csi. just ran grape soda skunk bc1 by meangene and all you get is grapey/lime skunk. Hopar Valley Selection #2 isn't skunky but is damn sure pungent like a chemical smell. reminded me of something like chem or tk maybe.

let the hunt continue...


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 17, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> Just started whole pack of Sterling Skunk repo by csi. just ran grape soda skunk bc1 by meangene and all you get is grapey/lime skunk. Hopar Valley Selection #2 isn't skunky but is damn sure pungent like a chemical smell. reminded me of something like chem or tk maybe.
> 
> let the hunt continue...


Show some of that grape soda skunk bc1. I have always wanted to see mean gene gear,


----------



## SFnone (Nov 17, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> I had two females from AG seeds Skunk #1 and they tasted like the smell of an old toilet...not appealing and little effect on body or head. It was a yielder though of solid dense buds if that is your thing. Finished in 9/10 weeks.


Hey, you know, there's probably a bigger market for toilet stuff than people think. If someone were to lock it down, they could call their strain something like, "potty mouth", and probably sell it no problem.


----------



## misterlaxx (Nov 17, 2022)

SFnone said:


> Hey, you know, there's probably a bigger market for toilet stuff than people think. If someone were to lock it down, they could call their strain something like, "potty mouth", and probably sell it no problem.


If your name is indicative of your region then I'm sure the people have adapted their tastes while they live amongst the homeless, I bet those sf folk would love Toilet terps


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 17, 2022)

SFnone said:


> Hey, you know, there's probably a bigger market for toilet stuff than people think. If someone were to lock it down, they could call their strain something like, "potty mouth", and probably sell it no problem.


Poddy mouth already exists. Humboldt seed company.

my sparkle face from twenty20. If you wanna believe it or not. Has that skunk spray smell. I just bucked into grove bags. First time opening the bag to try a flower and it reaks of skunk. Even my buddy from up north came in and asked if I was using that nasty body spray that reminded him of a skunk. Not rks. The other smell. Like Spray. Not pungent loud. But loud enough. I’m wondering if crossing a classic og with her. What would that do.


----------



## ChocoKush (Nov 17, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Show some of that grape soda skunk bc1. I have always wanted to see mean gene gear,


sadly i didn't take any photos but the bud looks just like the photo he put on ig of it. very stable line, all plants looked the same moreless. very short slow growing plants. taste and smells just like the name says grape soda skunk. sadly it does have a cbd content as in 1:1 more or less idk . the buzz is mellow nothing strong. i gave it away as idc much for cbd effects. would be a good breeding strain i bet. but the smell/taste is amazing, remind me of drinking a grape soda pop soaked in skunk.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 19, 2022)

pic 1 ag seeds skunk
pic 2 skunk right left orange soda x shark shock 
pic 3 and 4 skunk I smoked some last night and it has a decent high and then turns to a physical body high...still smells like a toilet 3+ months in a jar.


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Nov 20, 2022)

The line that people refer to now as Roadkill, was just called KB, Kine Bud, Skunk, Green Bud, etc until the forums used the term roadkill to describe the flavor.

This line was bred for commercial interests south of the boarder in the late late 70's / early 80's. It was meant to allow organized Mexican growers to achieve multiple crops per year without building massive light deprivation greenhouses at a time where it wouldn't be possible. So, how would this be possible? Ruderalis genetics.

That is the missing link that no one has pinned as one of the main contributors to the skunk aroma. Mexican x Ruderalis, possibly with some middle eastern genetics (Pakistani, Afghani, etc) then stabilized a few generation until the autoflower/photosensitive trait was locked into the line.

These grows were funded and set up with the help of American counterparts, that then used the network already established by the motorcycle clubs forming across the United States to move the product. Those motorcycle groups and many other clandestine opportunists started bagseed of that skunk line, growing them outdoors across the US. In Northern California, in the Midwest (Ohio, Michigan, Indiana), the South (West VA, North Carolina, Tennessee, Kentucky) and the Northeast (Mass, Maine, Vermont) etc. Many at the time didn't realize the plants were autoflowering because they were growing them outside. That was well before people were keeping mother plants indoors. Most started seeds, grew them out, and that was that. Those that did grow them inside quickly realized they were sexually unstable and would try to auto when rootbound.

The skunk isn't around anymore because it was an autoflowering, production based seed line. It is still in Mexican bagseed, deeply buried because those same groups continued to cross in Dutch genetics into the skunky seed line as time went on, to increase production and to dull the bouquet, as the skunk aroma had become synonymous with cannabis.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 21, 2022)

Fuck RKS, I want whatever you’ve been smoking.


----------



## conor c (Nov 21, 2022)

VladTheImpaler said:


> The line that people refer to now as Roadkill, was just called KB, Kine Bud, Skunk, Green Bud, etc until the forums used the term roadkill to describe the flavor.
> 
> This line was bred for commercial interests south of the boarder in the late late 70's / early 80's. It was meant to allow organized Mexican growers to achieve multiple crops per year without building massive light deprivation greenhouses at a time where it wouldn't be possible. So, how would this be possible? Ruderalis genetics.
> 
> ...


ruderalis exists or at least did in both mexico and Afghanistan so anythings possible i doubt it but who knows for sure also what your talking about alot of strains flower by default when rootbound from semi autos right up to regular photo strains sweet pink grapefruit being one there are others tho so i wouldnt read into that too much myself


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 21, 2022)

Well, _that_ is certainly an interesting new theory... Ruderalis in skunk. Not sure if that makes complete sense though. It took a long time to make Ruderalis hybrids as potent as regular period flowering varieties.


----------



## conor c (Nov 22, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Well, _that_ is certainly an interesting new theory... Ruderalis in skunk. Not sure if that makes complete sense though. It took a long time to make Ruderalis hybrids as potent as regular period flowering varieties.


Full on ruderalis yes i agree is low potency by default there are some landraces that are semi auto that have better potency tho there more extremely photo sensitive than true autos however but i doubt there in skunk all the same


----------



## misterlaxx (Nov 22, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Well, _that_ is certainly an interesting new theory... Ruderalis in skunk. Not sure if that makes complete sense though. It took a long time to make Ruderalis hybrids as potent as regular period flowering varieties.


I'm getting some GST Old School Skunk GMO Rotten Berries and Matty Cakes from AKBB...excited to see what tester comes down the pike..I saw your comment about Big Fuck and Kali Mist..but I dunno, gonna shoot the shot with GST Old School Skunk, hoping to get missiles


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 22, 2022)

AG seeds made a statement about finding the RKS from certain genetics. His take was that you would need to sift through 400 seeds to find a RKS. I always thought that was plausible from a genetics point of view.


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 23, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> AG seeds made a statement about finding the RKS from certain genetics. His take was that you would need to sift through 400 seeds to find a RKS. I always thought that was plausible from a genetics point of view.


If I have 400 kids it's plausible one might be a huge success. When breeders say crap like that I homer Simpson into a bush


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 23, 2022)

Road Kill Skunk --Riot Seeds $500.00 a pack (reg)


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 23, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> If I have 400 kids it's plausible one might be a huge success. When breeders say crap like that I homer Simpson into a bush


Did you just call Authentic genetics a Homer Simpson? Lmfao. Wow


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 23, 2022)

Mexicans were making their brink weed skunk lmfao. I’m by the border. Close enough where brick weed was all we smoked in the 90s. And no. It wasn skunk. Can’t believe I just heard that. I have millions of Mexican brick weed seeds. I guess I’m sitting on a Gold mine. Anyone wanna buy some rks packs?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 23, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Mexicans were making their brink weed skunk lmfao. I’m by the border. Close enough where brick weed was all we smoked in the 90s. And no. It wasn skunk. Can’t believe I just heard that. I have millions of Mexican brick weed seeds. I guess I’m sitting on a Gold mine. Anyone wanna buy some rks packs?


All we smoked in the 90’s?

You were born in 1990 according to you from this post?

Try harder


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 23, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Did you just call Authentic genetics a Homer Simpson? Lmfao. Wow


No that's not at all what I said. 

shyster: "you can find rks in the genetics but you have to hunt through.... 40 packs!"


Me: 



I seen mr itchyballz say something about the Mexican brick earlier in this thread so I think it's more plausible to find it popping 400 brick seeds than whatever ag is pushing. Do not think it's Auto flower tho


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 23, 2022)

AG isn't pushing any skunks right now. He briefly offered Heime Cheeba's RKS (before he died), and said there are skunk terpenes in it, but it was not as loud as he remembered.


----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 23, 2022)

I have a pack of super skunk from the 90s an old head gave me after trying some of my homegrown. They’re in my lineup for sometime in the next three runs.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Nov 23, 2022)

I have experience with super skunk(bc bud depot) in the 90's and didn't come across anything I'd call "skunk" scented. Great and hardy outdoors though.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Nov 23, 2022)

Sounds like a photoperiod denier. It is a shame prohibition forced is to breed out strong scented strains.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 23, 2022)

I don't believe RKS was a specific strain. I think there has always been skunky strains, and the "no, not road kill enough" denial is faded memories throwing a football over those mountains.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2022)

You two are arguing over nothing - Please stop ruining a good thread


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 23, 2022)

Back on topic... 

The 1979 Grandfather skunks are showing double serrated leaf structure. This is a super good sign...







Everything looking great INCLUDING the Albany Sour Diesel. Wow, imagine that, skunks and sours in the same tent! I guess my nose is broken and I can't tell the difference.


----------



## misterlaxx (Nov 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You two are arguing over nothing - Please stop ruining a good thread
> 
> View attachment 5230032


NO ONE...CALLS ME FRANCIS...I'll Kill ya...jk

Also..sorry for freaking out, I'm happy to be in the Threads, and I cherish the information I've gained from the information dumps that I've found on forums, I don't like when people bash, or obfuscate truths to direct their narratives ....last asshole I told to fuck off was Matt Riot coming after AKBB...hate that kid for the shit he talks, from what I've learned AKBB has more BB pheno's popping from his customers than other breeders..DJ short included..so..you take that how you want...


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 23, 2022)

bk78 said:


> All we smoked in the 90’s?
> 
> You were born in 1990 according to you from this post?
> 
> ...


I was born in 1990.
I didn mean me in general. I mean us as in Californians. I really don’t see the point in you continuously harassing me. I have nothing bad to say to you or about you. Nor have I said anything insulting or harassed you. If anything I have nothing but kind things to say about you and your garden. 
Idk what I’m trying. You agree that skunk is hidden in Mexican brick weed? That’s all my point was.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2022)

with my aspergers, i find it difficult to reread the whole thread, but came accross this site offering roadkill, hope its new https://oldschoolba.com/product/roadkill-skunk-seeds/


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 24, 2022)

The bud I'm currently smoking on smells sweet at first, but then a seriously heavy body odor funk rolls out. It's either Cannarado's Bazookaz or Money Gun. I'm not sure because they got mixed up.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 24, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> If I have 400 kids it's plausible one might be a huge success. When breeders say crap like that I homer Simpson into a bush


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 24, 2022)

Just in case others didn't understand the significance, it was many pages back in this thread, years ago, that someone else said something like "the skunk is definitely not lost" and showed a pic of a plant with double serrated leaf structure. This is one of the clues I have been following to try and find the real thing.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 24, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Just in case others didn't understand the significance, it was many pages back in this thread, years ago, that someone else said something like "the skunk is definitely not lost" and showed a pic of a plant with double serrated leaf structure. This is one of the clues I have been following to try and find the real thing.


I have some old school skunk from AKBB vegging I should probably pay more attention to the leaves.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 24, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> I have some old school skunk from AKBB vegging I should probably pay more attention to the leaves.


He definitely has some varieties with this trait.

I know that DS leaf structure is in a lot of things, so I'm just hopeful I'm on the right track.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 24, 2022)

Cinderella 99, not skunk.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Nov 24, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Cinderella 99, not skunk.


The leaf above is kwazulu.


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 24, 2022)

go go kid said:


> with my aspergers, i find it difficult to reread the whole thread, but came accross this site offering roadkill, hope its new https://oldschoolba.com/product/roadkill-skunk-seeds/


 have heard good things about "old School" - dam there re out of the seeds at present


----------



## conor c (Nov 24, 2022)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> The leaf above is kwazulu.


Plenty of strains throw double serrations skunk does but thats cos lumbo and mazari do too as does thai/laotian weed


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 24, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> have heard good things about "old School" - dam there re out of the seeds at present


I’ve heard that they’re a scam, reeferman has said he has no affiliation with them…etc.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 24, 2022)

conor c said:


> Plenty of strains throw double serrations skunk does but thats cos lumbo and mazari do too as does thai/laotian weed


This skunk is supposed to be 50% Colombian / 25% Afghani / 25% Mexican Acapulco Gold, so makes sense to me.

I'm really just using it as a clue to let me know I might be on the right track. Also, I think it's a cool trait.


----------



## conor c (Nov 24, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> This skunk is supposed to be 50% Colombian / 25% Afghani / 25% Mexican Acapulco Gold, so makes sense to me.
> 
> I'm really just using it as a clue to let me know I might be on the right track. Also, I think it's a cool trait.


Yeah i know but if we going by that history it isnt so simple the first reason acapulco was supposedly brought into skunk#1 was to shorten flowering slightly and to help attempt to stabilise sexual instability found in the initial first gens of crosses of the columbian gold x mazari x columbian gold x mazari this was done with seeds obviously not clones and the double serrated leaf trait isnt something id read into too much its in skunk but its in many other varieties too so id look into the plants structure smell and effect more than anything before considering leaf traits


----------



## conor c (Nov 24, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I’ve heard that they’re a scam, reeferman has said he has no affiliation with them…etc.


Apart from two people ive spoke with everyone else said avoid em


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 24, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I’ve heard that they’re a scam, reeferman has said he has no affiliation with them…etc.


That was my experience exactly.


----------



## JeffWix (Nov 24, 2022)

Just to clear something up about smells...my girlfriend does not smoke...weed or cigarettes...I do not think my weed smells like a skunk...she swears it is skunky as hell...but...case in point...the other night a car in front of us ran over a skunk...I ran over it after he did...we forgot about that incident...cue to a few days later we take same car to Costco...needless to say I was tearing the car apart while she was in Costco looking for the "lost bag of weed" that we both swore was in there...but it was in fact, the smell of the skunk we ran over the night before.
That is how fucked up it is to interpret skunk smell.
I am also 55 yrs old and remember well the stinking ass skunk bud that went around...I'm from Virginia and we definitely got shitloads of it for many years.
There is also Appalachian Skunk that is grown outdoors and comes around here where I live...it's here now being sold all over the Valley. It is extremely skunky...and it smells like a road kill skunk...but it is not limey golf balls with red hair...it is dark green, no red hairs, long conical shaped buds. It is the closest to the "rks" taste and smell I remember that I have seen since about '98.


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 26, 2022)

conor c said:


> Yeah i know but if we going by that history it isnt so simple the first reason acapulco was supposedly brought into skunk#1 was to shorten flowering slightly and to help attempt to stabilise sexual instability found in the initial first gens of crosses of the columbian gold x mazari x columbian gold x mazari this was done with seeds obviously not clones and the double serrated leaf trait isnt something id read into too much its in skunk but its in many other varieties too so id look into the plants structure smell and effect more than anything before considering leaf traits


I get so kind of sad Bro . I can't believe the taste and there was quite a few different danky weeds in the 80s , not just skunk and all danky and since I've been back 8 yrs maybe now I have not tasted any of the danky stuff that was around . I don't get it ?. I want to say 2010 I did some Master Kush for a friend and it was pretty 80ish .


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 26, 2022)

JeffWix said:


> Just to clear something up about smells...my girlfriend does not smoke...weed or cigarettes...I do not think my weed smells like a skunk...she swears it is skunky as hell...but...case in point...the other night a car in front of us ran over a skunk...I ran over it after he did...we forgot about that incident...cue to a few days later we take same car to Costco...needless to say I was tearing the car apart while she was in Costco looking for the "lost bag of weed" that we both swore was in there...but it was in fact, the smell of the skunk we ran over the night before.
> That is how fucked up it is to interpret skunk smell.
> I am also 55 yrs old and remember well the stinking ass skunk bud that went around...I'm from Virginia and we definitely got shitloads of it for many years.
> There is also Appalachian Skunk that is grown outdoors and comes around here where I live...it's here now being sold all over the Valley. It is extremely skunky...and it smells like a road kill skunk...but it is not limey golf balls with red hair...it is dark green, no red hairs, long conical shaped buds. It is the closest to the "rks" taste and smell I remember that I have seen since about '98.


I do want to try Appalachian Skunk , is it expando too.? thanks


----------



## JeffWix (Nov 27, 2022)

80skunk said:


> I do want to try Appalachian Skunk , is it expando too.? thanks


I would not say it expands much...I smoked some today that a friend had...it is very very stinky...I smelled it on him as soon as he got in my truck...after you smoke it, you reek badly of skunk...it's the closest I have seen since about 98 when I first got out and could smoke again.


----------



## misterlaxx (Nov 27, 2022)

80skunk said:


> I get so kind of sad Bro . I can't believe the taste and there was quite a few different danky weeds in the 80s , not just skunk and all danky and since I've been back 8 yrs maybe now I have not tasted any of the danky stuff that was around . I don't get it ?. I want to say 2010 I did some Master Kush for a friend and it was pretty 80ish .


My first grow was master kush skunk by Mr nice... had big long colas,, good high, but smelled of citrus I remember


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 27, 2022)

JeffWix said:


> Just to clear something up about smells...my girlfriend does not smoke...weed or cigarettes...I do not think my weed smells like a skunk...she swears it is skunky as hell...but...case in point...the other night a car in front of us ran over a skunk...I ran over it after he did...we forgot about that incident...cue to a few days later we take same car to Costco...needless to say I was tearing the car apart while she was in Costco looking for the "lost bag of weed" that we both swore was in there...but it was in fact, the smell of the skunk we ran over the night before.
> That is how fucked up it is to interpret skunk smell.
> I am also 55 yrs old and remember well the stinking ass skunk bud that went around...I'm from Virginia and we definitely got shitloads of it for many years.
> There is also Appalachian Skunk that is grown outdoors and comes around here where I live...it's here now being sold all over the Valley. It is extremely skunky...and it smells like a road kill skunk...but it is not limey golf balls with red hair...it is dark green, no red hairs, long conical shaped buds. It is the closest to the "rks" taste and smell I remember that I have seen since about '98.


My Shark Shock from Mr. Nice is lime green with a sour smell and taste. I culled the widow leaners and kept one sour skunk. I have had it since fall of 2018. Long lime green conical spears.


----------



## misterlaxx (Nov 27, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> My Shark Shock from Mr. Nice is lime green with a sour smell and taste. I culled the widow leaners and kept one sour skunk. I have had it since fall of 2018. Long lime green conical spears.


man...Mr Nice is my spirit animal...them akbb and bodhi have my heart


----------



## conor c (Nov 27, 2022)

Kwik seeds got a decent 90s one just now and nirvanas used to be decent too if your talking masterkush mind you many moons ago dutch passions was pretty good as well


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 27, 2022)

JeffWix said:


> Just to clear something up about smells...my girlfriend does not smoke...weed or cigarettes...I do not think my weed smells like a skunk...she swears it is skunky as hell...but...case in point...the other night a car in front of us ran over a skunk...I ran over it after he did...we forgot about that incident...cue to a few days later we take same car to Costco...needless to say I was tearing the car apart while she was in Costco looking for the "lost bag of weed" that we both swore was in there...but it was in fact, the smell of the skunk we ran over the night before.
> That is how fucked up it is to interpret skunk smell.
> I am also 55 yrs old and remember well the stinking ass skunk bud that went around...I'm from Virginia and we definitely got shitloads of it for many years.
> There is also Appalachian Skunk that is grown outdoors and comes around here where I live...it's here now being sold all over the Valley. It is extremely skunky...and it smells like a road kill skunk...but it is not limey golf balls with red hair...it is dark green, no red hairs, long conical shaped buds. It is the closest to the "rks" taste and smell I remember that I have seen since about '98.


This is how i remember skunk from the 90's. No hairs, lime green... Stunk even double bagged. 
Stuff i got was round buds rather than conical though.. Salem, Ma 1993ish


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 27, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> This is how i remember skunk from the 90's. No hairs, lime green... Stunk even double bagged.
> Stuff i got was round buds rather than conical though.. Salem, Ma 1993ish


The Valley in CT north of Bridgeport had that in 92-94. Round sugar coated nugs, my shark shock smokes similar but with a different structure. It took me from 93 to 2018 to get a similar smoke. Many may say that is bull shit but I disagree. I was in Britsh Columbia north of Vancouver in 2017 and I smoked Great White Shark and I was like "this is like the shit from the valley". I then went on to purchase Mr.Nice Shark Shock seeds and sifted through 8 seeds(3 female widow leaners frosty and dense but had no head high, zero, just looked good and 4 males).
From that I got one keeper each of shark shock: a female and a male that pollinated my Orange Sodas from Trichome Jungle Seeds. The pictures the Orange Shark above is the Orange Soda#1 that I hit with the male that I abused(along with others SS males and it was the only one to go back to veg after flipping back to 18/6).
That shark shock in that picture in previous a post can make a room smell like cat piss at around 9/10 weeks.
Funny how far we will go to grow this plant.


----------



## misterlaxx (Nov 27, 2022)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> The Valley in CT north of Bridgeport had that in 92-94. Round sugar coated nugs, my shark shock smokes similar but with a different structure. It took me from 93 to 2018 to get a similar smoke. Many may say that is bull shit but I disagree. I was in Britsh Columbia north of Vancouver in 2017 and I smoked Great White Shark and I was like "this is like the shit from the valley". I then went on to purchase Mr.Nice Shark Shock seeds and sifted through 8 seeds(3 female widow leaners frosty and dense but had no head high, zero, just looked good and 4 males).
> From that I got one keeper each of shark shock: a female and a male that pollinated my Orange Sodas from Trichome Jungle Seeds. The pictures the Orange Shark above is the Orange Soda#1 that I hit with the male that I abused(along with others SS males and it was the only one to go back to veg after flipping back to 18/6).
> That shark shock in that picture in previous a post can make a room smell like cat piss at around 9/10 weeks.
> Funny how far we will go to grow this plant.


How do you like trichome jungle?


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Nov 28, 2022)

misterlaxx said:


> How do you like trichome jungle?


I have seven keepers from them but all were pre 2019


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 28, 2022)

I received a reply from Todd regarding Heime Cheeba's RKS:



"acrid and kinda rotten" doesn't really sound like Sour to me.

Here are the links he sent. I love that he always provides data.



https://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.1021/acsomega.1c04196





Sci-Hub | Manipulation of thiol contents in plants. Amino Acids, 20(3), 291–299 | 10.1007/s007260170045




This also gets me more excited about the 79 Grandfather Skunk, being that it is a precursor to Skunk #1. Another sign I'm on the right track.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 28, 2022)

Haters will always hate. I'm still truckin.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 28, 2022)

Who said it smelt sour? His original description was “funky as opposed to skunky”, you said he described it as skunk - which doesn’t sound like what he’s saying now either. 

Thanks for sharing his response.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 28, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Who said it smelt sour? His original description was “funky as opposed to skunky”, you said he described it as skunk - which doesn’t sound like what he’s saying now either.
> 
> Thanks for sharing his response.


The original description was "Sour Stink"


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 28, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> The original description was "Sour Stink"


Whatever way you want to remember it, he said it wasn’t skunky, as he’s saying now.


----------



## misterlaxx (Nov 28, 2022)

speaking of sweet skunk






Pretty fucking stoked to have thus


----------



## raggyb (Nov 28, 2022)

We want the skunk, gotta have the skunk...


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 28, 2022)

misterlaxx said:


> speaking of sweet skunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an ISS x Chocolate Thai that has the double serrations in a few spots. I'm curious to see if it shows up more as they grow out.


----------



## misterlaxx (Nov 28, 2022)

speaking of sweet skunk


Nope_49595933949 said:


> I have an ISS x Chocolate Thai that has the double serrations in a few spots. I'm curious to see if it shows up more as they grow out.


ISS almost sounds like opposite of chocolopes fruit side (cannolope), but this ones grapefruit? pretty stoked to see the flowers from yours if you'd oblige!


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 28, 2022)

misterlaxx said:


> speaking of sweet skunk
> 
> ISS almost sounds like opposite of chocolopes fruit side (cannolope), but this ones grapefruit? pretty stoked to see the flowers from yours if you'd oblige!


They are just little ones right now in solo cups. Still got a ways to go.


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 29, 2022)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Got some laughing Buddha from a good friend in our northern sister country really looking forward to that. Grew it years ago sweet stuff.


Hey how'd the Buddha turn out ? I remember smoking some long time ago . 80s . I bet its the stuff  . How are the Thai these days . I remember Swami last year telling me he was working w/ some Thai weedz.


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 29, 2022)

conor c said:


> I can still get beans of laughing buddha too aint smoked any in years but from all i remember it defo has that giggly edge


Hi, hey Conor where would I look to find some really good Thai weed 80s-style please ?  thanks .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 29, 2022)

Sharpie gate II


----------



## Bud man 43 (Nov 29, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've grown out so many "skunks" I've lost count...and not one had that fresh roadkill skunk odor.
> Skunk weed just isn't "skunky" anymore.


I believe it was so stinky that it was impossible to transport it discreetly- so grower’s stopped growing it.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 29, 2022)

Bud man 43 said:


> I believe it was so stinky that it was impossible to transport it discreetly- so grower’s stopped growing it.


Was watching breeders syndicate on YouTube last night or a couple nights ago, and notsodog said Sam the skunkman stated the he specifically bred the roadkill out of skunk by selecting away from it.


----------



## ChocoKush (Nov 29, 2022)

keifcake said:


> Was watching breeders syndicate on YouTube last night or a couple nights ago, and notsodog said Sam the skunkman stated the he specifically bred the roadkill out of skunk by selecting away from it.


never understood why it kept the name skunk #1 if you are breeding away from the name.


----------



## Waterboy420 (Nov 29, 2022)

keifcake said:


> Was watching breeders syndicate on YouTube last night or a couple nights ago, and notsodog said Sam the skunkman stated the he specifically bred the roadkill out of skunk by selecting away from it.


Yes, Sam was fucking up the skunk.
And he is responsible for the Skunk in the UK that was responsible for a lot of psychological issues and because of that, legalising was stopped, back in the days.
He is not a good dude


----------



## keifcake (Nov 30, 2022)

Yeah I've never really understood it either, but it was a very different climate with pot back then, where the government was fucking over people real hard for having a plant, so in that context I totally get it. 



Waterboy420 said:


> Yes, Sam was fucking up the skunk.
> And he is responsible for the Skunk in the UK that was responsible for a lot of psychological issues and because of that, legalising was stopped, back in the days.
> He is not a good dude


I dont know much about him, what was he using, harmful pesticides that was going to the UK?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 30, 2022)

keifcake said:


> I dont know much about him, what was he using, harmful pesticides that was going to the UK?


It was all FUD. Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt.


----------



## Waterboy420 (Nov 30, 2022)

keifcake said:


> Yeah I've never really understood it either, but it was a very different climate with pot back then, where the government was fucking over people real hard for having a plant, so in that context I totally get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know much about him, what was he using, harmful pesticides that was going to the UK?


People got "reefer madness".


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 3, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> This skunk is supposed to be 50% Colombian / 25% Afghani / 25% Mexican Acapulco Gold, so makes sense to me.
> 
> I'm really just using it as a clue to let me know I might be on the right track. Also, I think it's a cool trait.


 look at MassMedical Strains "5 Star' and their "Star Pupil" they have those "skunk" genetics \

Old School Breeders ? stay away from ? beileve they offer Road Kill SkunK seeds $65.00 (regs)


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 3, 2022)

VladTheImpaler said:


> View attachment 5231554View attachment 5231554


 remember that seed breeder - wowo brings back memories !!!


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Dec 5, 2022)

Hopefully someone here has the attention span and wherewithal to actually read the writing on those packs. 

*Hint* *Hint*


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 6, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> look at MassMedical Strains "5 Star' and their "Star Pupil" they have those "skunk" genetics \
> 
> Old School Breeders ? stay away from ? beileve they offer Road Kill SkunK seeds $65.00 (regs)


Haha you got to be kidding right?MMS beans are nowhere close to skunk! What bullshit is he spouting off to make you believe that? Lol


----------



## conor c (Dec 7, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> look at MassMedical Strains "5 Star' and their "Star Pupil" they have those "skunk" genetics \
> 
> Old School Breeders ? stay away from ? beileve they offer Road Kill SkunK seeds $65.00 (regs)


Avoid oldschoolba yes correct


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 8, 2022)

conor c said:


> Avoid oldschoolba yes correct


 Thanks 


eastcoastmo said:


> Haha you got to be kidding right?MMS beans are nowhere close to skunk! What bullshit is he spouting off to make you believe that? Lol


 their genetics look interesting ---What about Ethos "Memberry"


----------



## Thodoph (Dec 8, 2022)

Try Pacific seed bank
I seen several skunk strains including "old skool"


----------



## keifcake (Dec 8, 2022)

Breeders syndicate podcast, they were speculating that your best chance at finding something similar to what yall are looking for, would be in Sour D S1's. 

And if you're looking through anything Super Skunk or Skunk #1, you're wasting your time.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 8, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> Thanks
> 
> their genetics look interesting ---What about Ethos "Memberry"


What are you smoking? You realise this thread is about skunk, not blueberry, yeah? And nope, I wouldnt say their genetics look interesting either.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 8, 2022)

I feel like if skunk was in sour diesel someone would have found it by now, tons of breeders have done extensive work with it.


----------



## keifcake (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm just telling you what a Couple of people who have done breeding, running extensive numbers of plants have to say about it, I really don't care if anyone ever finds it. Additionally they said those type terps are found in low potency plants in the 6-12% range


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 8, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I feel like if skunk was in sour diesel someone would have found it by now, tons of breeders have done extensive work with it.


I feel like skunk was in anything it would have been found by now..


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Dec 8, 2022)

nxsov180db said:


> I feel like skunk was in anything it would have been found by now..


Im willing to bet it has been found but its been so collectively hyped up everyones like "nah, not skunky enough to be Roadkill" ... and 90% of the people saying it never smelled old skunk in the first place and dont even know what theyre looking for lol


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 8, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Im willing to bet it has been found but its been so collectively hyped up everyones like "nah, not skunky enough to be Roadkill" ... and 90% of the people saying it never smelled old skunk in the first place and dont even know what theyre looking for lol


i bet if i take my gelato to my granny she will say it smells like skunk

more people will say your weed smells of skunk then ice cream.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 8, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I feel like if skunk was in sour diesel someone would have found it by now, tons of breeders have done extensive work with it.


skunk #1 and super skunk is in sour diesel.


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 8, 2022)

Last time I had it was 92-93.


----------



## 80skunk (Dec 8, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> It was all FUD. Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt.


I used to run an ionizer back in the late 80s / early 90s . Danky times . I miss it so much .  .....


----------



## 80skunk (Dec 8, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> What are you smoking? You realise this thread is about skunk, not blueberry, yeah? And nope, I wouldnt say their genetics look interesting either.


I'll have what he's on


----------



## 80skunk (Dec 8, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I feel like if skunk was in sour diesel someone would have found it by now, tons of breeders have done extensive work with it.


I feel that


----------



## 80skunk (Dec 8, 2022)

keifcake said:


> I'm just telling you what a Couple of people who have done breeding, running extensive numbers of plants have to say about it, I really don't care if anyone ever finds it. Additionally they said those type terps are found in low potency plants in the 6-12% ran
> 
> 
> Gentlemencorpse said:
> ...


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Dec 9, 2022)

Since the hint wasn't obvious enough, the Sacred Seed packs posted of Original Skunk #1 seeds from 1980 state something very interesting on them.

"Fresh and germination tested 100% Pureblood Skunk #1 strain, Cannabis Indica Hashish Seeds indigenous to the High-Northern Hindu Kush mountain range. Grown with love in (1980) for the (1981) growing season.

Far from the north, high in the Afghanistan, Pakistan, and Kashmiri Hindu Kush mountain ranges where proud farmers have been collecting, cultivating, and smoking Cannabis Indica Hashish plants for hundreds of years. "Sacred Seeds" has selected for only the finest of exotic *"Extra Early" *hashish strains for your enjoyment.

Finder, importer, cultivator, breeder, and researcher of said selected, exotic, true variety, pedigreed cannabis seed. "Sacred Seeds" offers only organic, unhybridized, old fashioned, pure seed lines that grow naturally good cannabis. We use no F1 or other hybrid crosses that cannot reproduce themselves.

Produced 100% organically from imported seeds, carefully grown in isolation to ensure absolute racial purity"


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 11, 2022)

RKS is "lost" lets face it -the only way to experience RKS is to have lived in the 60's everthing else is ??? just think about it - sure it has been worked to the extend that much of the are true genetics are lost - glad I lived during the 60's


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 12, 2022)

keifcake said:


> Breeders syndicate podcast, they were speculating that your best chance at finding something similar to what yall are looking for, would be in Sour D S1's.
> 
> And if you're looking through anything Super Skunk or Skunk #1, you're wasting your time.


thanks for the podcast site have yo add it to my list --DudeGrow, Adam Dunn Show, Pot TV are a few others


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 12, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> What are you smoking? You realise this thread is about skunk, not blueberry, yeah? And nope, I wouldnt say their genetics look interesting either.


 memberry is NOT A BLUEBERRY STRAIN - if you check it out you will find that out


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 12, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Im willing to bet it has been found but its been so collectively hyped up everyones like "nah, not skunky enough to be Roadkill" ... and 90% of the people saying it never smelled old skunk in the first place and dont even know what theyre looking for lol


 HOW true - we got folks that weren't even born trying to tell everyone about RKS - RKS in the 60's


----------



## conor c (Dec 12, 2022)

VladTheImpaler said:


> Since the hint wasn't obvious enough, the Sacred Seed packs posted of Original Skunk #1 seeds from 1980 state something very interesting on them.
> 
> "Fresh and germination tested 100% Pureblood Skunk #1 strain, Cannabis Indica Hashish Seeds indigenous to the High-Northern Hindu Kush mountain range. Grown with love in (1980) for the (1981) growing season.
> 
> ...


Yeah but skunk#1 is mostly sativa always was because of the acapulco and colombian in it and the afghani in skunk is not a kush the opposite its mazari sharif a huge northern afghan turkestani variety mazar is nothing like hindu kush idc what the packet says lol also sam sold a hindu kush way back so that blurb is to do with that id bet tbh


----------



## conor c (Dec 12, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> thanks for the podcast site have yo add it to my list --DudeGrow, Adam Dunn Show, Pot TV are a few others


The potcast with heavy daze is the best of the bunch i find myself


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 12, 2022)

conor c said:


> The potcast with heavy daze is the best of the bunch i find myself


 Thanks -- have never seen any yet - going to - so Ill check that one out 1st


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 12, 2022)

Rsk is an old afghani pheno type.


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 12, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> RKS is "lost" lets face it -the only way to experience RKS is to have lived in the 60's everthing else is ??? just think about it - sure it has been worked to the extend that much of the are true genetics are lost - glad I lived during the 60's


I had it in 92 or 93.


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 12, 2022)

there was a lot of skunks in the early 90s but not all rks.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 12, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> memberry is NOT A BLUEBERRY STRAIN - if you check it out you will find that out


I have grown it before and it was nothing close to skunk. It may have skunk in it but it is more berry and citrus than skunk. Just like everyone else trying to claim they have RKS, Memberberry does not have it.


----------



## conor c (Dec 12, 2022)

big bud man 413 said:


> Rsk is an old afghani pheno type.


I suspect your right or at least a very afghan heavy skunk hybrid if not pure ghani


----------



## tstick (Dec 13, 2022)

In my experience, it was almost certainly a Mexican landrace strain that was "the" skunk. Why? Because that's where most of the weed, in general, came from at that time and in my area of the upper midwest plains states. It wasn't the brick weed that lots of people refer to when speaking of Mexican weed. It wasn't necessarily special. It was just good weed from Mexico -as opposed to bad weed from Mexico.
We occasionally would see pounds of Columbian come around maybe a couple times a year and that was it. There were many more times we got Acapulco Gold or Oaxacan in bricks, too. 

We just never saw that much SE Asian weed or any kind of exotic weed where I was. However, because of the Vietnam War and the subsequent Peace Corps operations, we did get some crazy good stuff every now and then on a blue moon. But none of it was skunk. It was more of an incense/chai/chocolate/coffee kind of terpene profile. 

Look to Mexican landrace strains for the real skunk. It's gotta be there somewhere!


----------



## conor c (Dec 13, 2022)

tstick said:


> In my experience, it was almost certainly a Mexican landrace strain that was "the" skunk. Why? Because that's where most of the weed, in general, came from at that time and in my area of the upper midwest plains states. It wasn't the brick weed that lots of people refer to when speaking of Mexican weed. It wasn't necessarily special. It was just good weed from Mexico -as opposed to bad weed from Mexico.
> We occasionally would see pounds of Columbian come around maybe a couple times a year and that was it. There were many more times we got Acapulco Gold or Oaxacan in bricks, too.
> 
> We just never saw that much SE Asian weed or any kind of exotic weed where I was. However, because of the Vietnam War and the subsequent Peace Corps operations, we did get some crazy good stuff every now and then on a blue moon. But none of it was skunk. It was more of an incense/chai/chocolate/coffee kind of terpene profile.
> ...


If it turned out to be Mexi x ghani that wouldnt suprise me either i have heard of skunky stuff meant to be from jalisco but idk how true that is cos i never been there or smoked jalisco yet so yeah could be something to it or it could just be bs who knows


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 14, 2022)

So the history of Mexican herb was that it got seriously muddied by seed brought back from the war in Vietnam. The practice was not one of selective pressure, just open pollination. There was a lot of variation throughout the 70s and 80s then with the onset of award winning bred strains there were also injections of those genetics as they became available. So unless you have a cartel connection there’s likely not much continuity that one can draw across Mexican cannabis for literally generations. My understanding is that there are a couple cultivars from the southern valleys that has some purity amongst the viejos. .02


----------



## 80skunk (Dec 14, 2022)

tstick said:


> In my experience, it was almost certainly a Mexican landrace strain that was "the" skunk. Why? Because that's where most of the weed, in general, came from at that time and in my area of the upper midwest plains states. It wasn't the brick weed that lots of people refer to when speaking of Mexican weed. It wasn't necessarily special. It was just good weed from Mexico -as opposed to bad weed from Mexico.
> We occasionally would see pounds of Columbian come around maybe a couple times a year and that was it. There were many more times we got Acapulco Gold or Oaxacan in bricks, too.
> 
> We just never saw that much SE Asian weed or any kind of exotic weed where I was. However, because of the Vietnam War and the subsequent Peace Corps operations, we did get some crazy good stuff every now and then on a blue moon. But none of it was skunk. It was more of an incense/chai/chocolate/coffee kind of terpene profile.
> ...


I do know of people / lets just say Mexican people in Humboldt , that I know growing some pretty green danky med skunky mex green bud I've smoked . its just not the same as that danky 80s .THey want 16 a l bow . .. Anyway its pretty good though and lime green . I was pretty suprised it was green sensi tasty really . I should go check it out again , 2 years ago my younger friends Gf/ Mom they gave me a bit . I figured I'd find something closer to 80skunk by now, Anyway , I don't know .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 14, 2022)

80skunk said:


> I do know of people / lets just say Mexican people in Humboldt , that I know growing some pretty green danky med skunky mex green bud I've smoked . its just not the same as that danky 80s .THey want 16 a l bow . .. Anyway its pretty good though and lime green . I was pretty suprised it was green sensi tasty really . I should go check it out again , 2 years ago my younger friends Gf/ Mom they gave me a bit . I figured I'd find something closer to 80skunk by now, Anyway , I don't know .


Dude, get on that shit and if you find seeds, grow them out haha. Get clones too if you can lol.


----------



## 80skunk (Dec 14, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, get on that shit and if you find seeds, grow them out haha. Get clones too if you can lol.


I will try . I'll drop on here if I can . I'm thinking they probably won't let any seeds , maybe not clones go . I'm going to ask them / her asap lol .


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 14, 2022)

Week 4 with the 79 Skunk F2 project. Unfortunately, not much skunk coming from the 3 females. More like neutral aromas, but smells hashy. Lots of resin. Also the cultivars seem a little finicky. I top dressed with some sulfur, malted barley, and Build-A-Soil's top dress and I am starting to see some orange/burned leaves on female #3, also burned leaf tips on the other two. I don't give them nutrients besides seaweed and EM-1 and the top dress. The clones are all looking great, so I'm not sure what is going on. Just sensitive, I guess.

The backstory on these didn't check out either after I ran it by Todd McCormick, so I don't know what to think. I do think they're nice plants so I'm going to end up looking through the F1s at some point. These still have probably 5 or 6 weeks left to make sure the seeds are healthy.



Slurricane



TK


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 15, 2022)

80skunk said:


> I will try . I'll drop on here if I can . I'm thinking they probably won't let any seeds , maybe not clones go . I'm going to ask them / her asap lol .


Good shit mate, keep us posted hey! Can only ask hey!!


----------



## The Big Tuna (Dec 15, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> Just started whole pack of Sterling Skunk repo by csi. just ran grape soda skunk bc1 by meangene and all you get is grapey/lime skunk. Hopar Valley Selection #2 isn't skunky but is damn sure pungent like a chemical smell. reminded me of something like chem or tk maybe.
> 
> let the hunt continue...


Got any seeds from that hopar valley #2 run?


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 15, 2022)

The Big Tuna said:


> Got any seeds from that hopar valley #2 run?


no. was going to repo it but tbh there other things i would rather run/make more seeds of.

i would recommend getting a pack if you still can.


----------



## 80skunk (Dec 16, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Week 4 with the 79 Skunk F2 project. Unfortunately, not much skunk coming from the 3 females. More like neutral aromas, but smells hashy. Lots of resin. Also the cultivars seem a little finicky. I top dressed with some sulfur, malted barley, and Build-A-Soil's top dress and I am starting to see some orange/burned leaves on female #3, also burned leaf tips on the other two. I don't give them nutrients besides seaweed and EM-1 and the top dress. The clones are all looking great, so I'm not sure what is going on. Just sensitive, I guess.
> 
> The backstory on these didn't check out either after I ran it by Todd McCormick, so I don't know what to think. I do think they're nice plants so I'm going to end up looking through the F1s at some point. These still have probably 5 or 6 weeks left to make sure the seeds are healthy.
> 
> ...


Nice lookers though  Good job .


----------



## 80skunk (Dec 16, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good shit mate, keep us posted hey! Can only ask hey!!


Oh I will  . They just said something to me on FB , its my lead in lolol..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 16, 2022)

80skunk said:


> Oh I will  . They just said something to me on FB , its my lead in lolol..


Nice! Will keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## RichRoots (Dec 18, 2022)

ChocoKush said:


> no. was going to repo it but tbh there other things i would rather run/make more seeds of.
> 
> i would recommend getting a pack if you still can.


“Just started whole pack of Sterling Skunk”
How was the Sterling Skunk?


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 18, 2022)

RichRoots said:


> “Just started whole pack of Sterling Skunk”
> How was the Sterling Skunk?


there still in veg.


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 22, 2022)

When I seen this thread months back it inspired me to pop some 20 year old beans i made and never even ran, they all sprout, I sprouted about 10 more recently

South african durban poison X Skunk crossed to Dutch Passion Orange Bud then Recrossed back to Orange Bud 25/75....

Its retro, nearly 2 decades in the fridge.....
Her sister pulled sativa durban...

Lookin for that skunk leaner.....Lookin for that orange bud honestly, last time I seen her she was covered with seeds....


----------



## decrepit digits (Dec 26, 2022)

{The early mid 80s skunks from seeds started with indica leaves and as they grew the leaves narrowed to sativa leafs at the top of the plant.} 
Nice fat indica leaves. If I can I will show the sativa leaves at the top.


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Dec 31, 2022)

anyone run this?


----------



## Movement13 (Dec 31, 2022)

emeraldgreengrower said:


> anyone run this?
> View attachment 5243729


Sounds tasty


----------

